# Schiit Mjolnir headphone amplifier



## WarriorAnt

http://schiit.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=0&products_id=10
   
  http://schiit.com/schiit-faq/about-mjolnir/
   

   
Coming in June.  $749


----------



## wotts

Cool. Thanks for the link!


----------



## kyoshiro

guess ill have to get a balanced cable for my HD600!


----------



## LuzArt

Yep, a new Schiithead


----------



## YtseJamer

My next purchase!


----------



## s3er0i9ng

Looks awesome, hopefully goes well with LCD3


----------



## db597

Any chance the Mjolnir will be available in black? It would help a lot with the wife acceptance factor...


----------



## Maxvla

No black.


----------



## formula1

Quote: 





db597 said:


> Any chance the Mjolnir will be available in black? It would help a lot with the wife acceptance factor...


 


  Vinyl Dye. It helps


----------



## telecaster

What are the real advantages of balanced cables? Running more than 5 meter cables? Better noise floor and what else?


----------



## SeaHawk

Much better diaphragm control and dampening.  Singled-ended connections use only one wire for the signal for each channel while using a common ground, so any music produced is caused from the signal being offset from the ground so there's a chance of crosstalk between channels (collapsing the staging), whereas balanced has two signal wires for each channel with no interference from the other channel.  Signal degradation based on conductor quality is much less with balanced, so those expensive silver cables people swear by in single-ended systems will make much less of a difference in a balanced.
   
  While it's widely known that RFI/EMI rejection over long cable runs is vastly superior with balanced, and I'd argue it's in the actual headphone cord between the headphones and the amp where this is more critical: at home I regularly use a 20ft extension that may drape over electrically-malicious items so I can kick back in my comfy chair.  But that balanced cord is likely going to be thicker.
   
  XLR connectors are more "professional", they are self-locking to avoid the accidental unplug, and with these connectors it's much much harder to cause a momentary short to the amplifier while plugging or unplugging, as well as much less chance of a loud pop.
   
  Having a balanced system gives you a more confident step in your stride as well as improving your mojo with potential mates (though interestingly, usually not-so-much with current ones).
   
  The new balanced Schiit gear looks impressive and formidable when lined up with the original line of gear.
   
  Unless one of the above issues grips you, likely you will see no benefit ("better noise floor" is going to be more of a function of amplifier design and implementation rather than just the fact that it is SE/Balanced).
   
  That's from the top of my head and completely unauthoritative, so your mileagle may vary.  However, I'll stand by my post as at least 3 of the above facts are true.


----------



## telecaster

Thanks a lot for the comprehensive answer! In analogue world balanced cable rule in studio environement because of the cable length imperative because not only of RFI rejection but also because of capacitance issue and high end frequency loss running long cables.
  Anyway, I see the point, there is only advantages going symmetrical cables the only downside being the cost. You run a 6 meter cable extension in addition to you headphones?
  In my opinion headphone cable are somewhat important. I disagree that line level cable are that crucial seeing all the voodoo around it, but on the other hand I am a strong believer that power speaker cable are crucial! In headphones world, the HP cable is the equivalent of the power speaker cable so it seems that is why we can hear difference (evolution can be forward but also backward) in HP cable design.
   
  I am kind of puzzle though about the diaphragm control and dampening thought?


----------



## purrin

Well, looks like someone already started a thread for this. Enough circle jerking around regarding theories of balanced/SE or whatever! Time for some real information:
   
  A few people have asked about the Schiit Mjolnir (a prototype which I heard at the Village meet.)  I know a few folks had expressed some apprehension because I didn't want to say much about it back then other than it needed to be tweaked or "voiced." Well today , I finally had a chance to hear the Mjolnir again. LOL, I had no idea Schitt was going to be at T.H.E SHOW in Newport Breach (Irvine). Jason said this is very close to the production version - it has the production boards.
   
  To be honest, I really did not care for the Mjolnir at the Village meet. In Jason's words, they had just gotten the thing up and running. It sounded too bassy, lacked resolution, grainy, and otherwise just really wierd, even taking into consideration that their Gungnir DAC was a little soft sounding (had a chance to isolate the DAC and hear it on my STAX rig at the time.)
   
  Well today, it was a completely different story. I had serious doubts myself; but I also know that tweaking a dozen things here and there can incrementally result in a huge change for the better. Now taking into account these were "meet" conditions (actually not bad - only two other people and only me listening in the room, and using the same tracks and vegan pad LCD2 as last time), the Mjolnir/Gungnir combination really kicks ass. And what I mean by kick-ass is that I would actually buy one for myself. I mean, it's cheap enough!
   
  I played the Talking Heads track _Television Man_, and the music was so involving that I did not want to press stop to analyze and hear other tracks (LOL, I listened to the whole thing through.) To me, this "immediacy" aspect of music reproduction is clearly a sign of something good. The EC amps do this. The DNA Stratus does this. They draw you into the music and won't let you go.
   

   
  BTW, the HE400 (not pictured) also kicks ass. Kudos to HiFiMan for making great stuff at non-BS prices. I hope they put Sennheiser out of business.
   
  I will be bringing a modded HD800 and HP1000 to try tomorrow. The Mjolnir sounded neutral to me with the headphones, but I want to confirm with my own. Jason indicated that the modded HD800s sounded good out of it. So if anything that's a good sign.
   
  Finally, I would urge everyone to petition Schiit to anodize the chassis in black!


----------



## ultrabike

Quote: 





purrin said:


> "making great stuff at non-BS prices"


 
   
  Good to hear this about Schiit and HiFiMan.


----------



## jackwess

Quote: 





purrin said:


> I will be bringing a modded HD800 and HP1000 to try tomorrow. The Mjolnir sounded neutral to me with the headphones, but I want to confirm with my own. Jason indicated that the modded HD800s sounded good out of it. So if anything that's a good sign.
> 
> Finally, I would urge everyone to petition Schiit to anodize the chassis in black!


 
   
  It seems interesting, i will be waiting for your impressions.


----------



## estreeter

Whee - do I get a prize if I'm the first one to post a photo of the Gungnir / Mjolnir combo driving my LCD-3s ?


----------



## Maxvla

Awaiting the 'Executive Review' and nice call on the Roy Mustang avatar.


----------



## olor1n

Jason has stated in email that the Mjolnir is the first SS amp that doesn't make him miss tubes. This was some weeks back. I wonder if the final version will retain this quality. The real test is with the HD800. Looking forward to those impressions.


----------



## elwappo99

I want to demo one! I'm right around the corner from Schiit too


----------



## Rope

Quote: 





db597 said:


> Any chance the Mjolnir will be available in black? It would help a lot with the wife acceptance factor...


 
  No, but you could choose to pop the cover and have it anodized black.  I'm thinking about doing that very thing with the Bifrost and Lyr.  The only reservation is loosing the Schiit logos.


----------



## Grev

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> I want to demo one! I'm right around the corner from Schiit too


 
  Then why not try some schiit out?


----------



## brunk

rope said:


> No, but you could choose to pop the cover and have it anodized black.  I'm thinking about doing that very thing with the Bifrost and Lyr.  The only reservation is loosing the Schiit logos.



Well just cover the logo with tape when you spray the top lol


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





grev said:


> Then why not try some schiit out?


 
   
  I don't know the proper procedure to try said schiit out.


----------



## MattTCG

Looks really nice!! I'd like to try out my HFM with this amp...


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> I don't know the proper procedure to try said schiit out.


 
   
  The procedure is to get your ass down from LA and head to T.H.E SHOW in OC this weekend. They've got all their Schiit down here.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





purrin said:


> The procedure is to get your ass down from LA and head to T.H.E SHOW in OC this weekend. They've got all their Schiit down here.


 
   
  I certainly would, but no transportation for me for a few weeks .  If I had transportation I would have been down there for the event anyway. I had no idea Schiit was going to head down.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





seahawk said:


> Much better diaphragm control and dampening.


 
   
  I'm afraid that's incorrect. Generally speaking, "balanced" amps ("bridged" is a better term) have higher output impedances than their single-ended counterpart as the output impedance is twice that of the non-bridged single-ended circuit. Higher output impedance means less diaphragm control.
   
  Quote: 





> Singled-ended connections use only one wire for the signal for each channel while using a common ground, so any music produced is caused from the signal being offset from the ground so there's a chance of crosstalk between channels (collapsing the staging), whereas balanced has two signal wires for each channel with no interference from the other channel.


 
   
  Both "balanced" and single-ended use two wires. And there's no less crosstalk between two balanced lines than between two single-ended lines.
   
  Quote: 





> Signal degradation based on conductor quality is much less with balanced, so those expensive silver cables people swear by in single-ended systems will make much less of a difference in a balanced.


 
   
  You'd need to go out of your way to find a conductor whose quality degraded the signal to any meaningful degree, and should there be any signal degradation due to conductor quality, the degradation would be no less in a balanced line than in a single-ended line.
   
  se


----------



## Rope

Quote: 





brunk said:


> Well just cover the logo with tape when you spray the top lol


 
  Spray?  Must be a new anodizing process?


----------



## SeaHawk

Nice to see an educated response...  Again, my comments were "off-the-cuff" and hearsay rather than cited, but just to start a conversation.  Actually I tend to notice I learn more when I start an argument 
   
   
  Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> I'm afraid that's incorrect. Generally speaking, "balanced" amps ("bridged" is a better term) have higher output impedances than their single-ended counterpart as the output impedance is twice that of the non-bridged single-ended circuit. Higher output impedance means less diaphragm control.


 
   
  But this is a generalization, no?  And single-ended relying on a common return brings us to the next point 
   
  Quote: 





> Both "balanced" and single-ended use two wires. And there's no less crosstalk between two balanced lines than between two single-ended lines.


 
   
  This is where the fun part starts. Assuming the common ground is on a perfect conductor we can virtualize the return back into the amplifier, but we're assuming this is a perfect electron sink and source of electrons simultaneously? I believe this would cause differential error/crosstalk between the channels and affect diaphragm control.
   
  Quote: 





> You'd need to go out of your way to find a conductor whose quality degraded the signal to any meaningful degree, and should there be any signal degradation due to conductor quality, the degradation would be no less in a balanced line than in a single-ended line.


 
   
  I agree on the first point, however think there's a bit of fudge factor on the second, as I believe capacitance rather than resistance is the killer in headphone cords in single-ended systems and is a spec often overlooked in favor of low resistance claims (though, admittedly, very very small to the point it's at least inaudible if not unmeasurable unless you're trying hard to introduce the problem   The way I see it, if the diaphragms are being driven in opposite phases (yeah, not that common with lower frequencies that would exacerbate the effect and higher frequencies would be transient enough to minimize any effect), it would look like resistance was added or lowered to the other channel, not only affecting diaphragm control.  (Given that constructing said source material would be as useless as trying to reproduce perfect square waves, but dampening is the word for today.)
   
  In fact, you're kinda taking the wind out of the sails of balanced amps.. If none of this holds true, what's the benefit/why should we pay for this along with the trouble of recabling our phones?
   
  ...and yes, I believe I hold the layman's take on this (having unfortunately abandoned electronics and logic gates in favor of programming in college, though now I wish I stuck with both), so yeah, I'll disagree vocally in the hopes of learning better rather than taking something at face-value (which left me with my current thoughts on the subject matter).  Please excuse my veracity 
   
  Cheers!


----------



## Jodet

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> Jason has stated in email that the Mjolnir is the first SS amp that doesn't make him miss tubes. This was some weeks back. I wonder if the final version will retain this quality. The real test is with the HD800. Looking forward to those impressions.


 
   
  Yeah, this is the big test.   If this makes the HD800 not need tubes.   I'm skeptical, but very interested.


----------



## melomaniac

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Mjolnir/Gungnir combination really kicks ass
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the HE400 (not pictured) also kicks ass


 
   
  yeah, sorry I didn't see you there yesterday, I cannot attend today, might sneak back tomorrow. the HE400 also impressed me, and I took some cellphone pix of the Schiit set-up:


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *SeaHawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But this is a generalization, no?  And single-ended relying on a common return brings us to the next point


 
   
  It's only a generalization insofar as "balanced" amps use bridged outputs, which is the case for the vast majority that I'm aware of save for those using output transformers. Each single-ended "half" will have a given output impedance. Bridge two of those and you have an output impedance that's twice that of the single-ended halves.
   
  Quote: 





> This is where the fun part starts. Assuming the common ground is on a perfect conductor we can virtualize the return back into the amplifier, but we're assuming this is a perfect electron sink and source of electrons simultaneously? I believe this would cause differential error/crosstalk between the channels and affect diaphragm control.


 
   
  No idea where you've got this from.
   
  Crosstalk is largely going to be by way of capacitive coupling between the left and right channels. Doesn't matter if the source is "balanced" or single-ended.
   
  Quote: 





> I agree on the first point, however think there's a bit of fudge factor on the second, as I believe capacitance rather than resistance is the killer in headphone cords in single-ended systems and is a spec often overlooked in favor of low resistance claims (though, admittedly, very very small to the point it's at least inaudible if not unmeasurable unless you're trying hard to introduce the problem


 
   
  The capacitance of the cable is going to be the same whether it's driven from a "balanced" source or a single-ended source.
   
  Quote: 





> The way I see it, if the diaphragms are being driven in opposite phases (yeah, not that common with lower frequencies that would exacerbate the effect and higher frequencies would be transient enough to minimize any effect), it would look like resistance was added or lowered to the other channel, not only affecting diaphragm control.  (Given that constructing said source material would be as useless as trying to reproduce perfect square waves, but dampening is the word for today.)


 
   
  As far as the headphone's concerned, there are no "opposite phases." The headphone doesn't know balanced from a hole in the ground. It just sees the differential voltage applied to its terminals and behaves no differently whether it's driven from a "balanced" output or a single-ended output, save for whatever differences there may be in the output impedance between the two.
   
  Quote: 





> In fact, you're kinda taking the wind out of the sails of balanced amps.. If none of this holds true, what's the benefit/why should we pay for this along with the trouble of recabling our phones?


 
   
  I was just addressing your specific claims. I'll leave it to the makers of balanced amps to make their own case as to advantages.
   
  But if nothing else, balanced outs, using four separate contacts for the connector does eliminate the common ground contact resistance of TRS plugs which can increase crosstalk.
   
  se


----------



## SeaHawk

I was thinking along the lines of capacitance on the common return.. the circuit, not just the headphone cables.  I misused the term crosstalk - mea culpa - I'm still learning 
   
  As you say, the headphone diaphragms themselves don't care, unless there's a perfectly sealed chamber between them... Eh... I'll give up on the airhead joke while I'm still ahead...
   
  They'll play what is fed to them, and my concern is that what's fed to them may be somehow degraded -- the two channels pull and push against each other through the common return -- I just find it hard to digest that this common return is Hand of God stable enough to prevent the two circuits from interfering with each other AT ALL.  I can see this logically possible in my head, but my id keeps going "but, but, but".  (I do enjoy the conversation).
   
  Full disclosure: I'm likely misusing telco analogies since that was a field I've worked in for years. I know tip and ring -- sleeve is alien in the world I come from   I've seen high capacitance on longer line runs and the use of load coils/inductors to offset that (you didn't really expect 56k with your modem, do you?).  I understand the importance of line impedance for termination to prevent echoes/ringing.  I have seen issues with bridge taps (basically extra wire on your circuit acting like a very good AM antenna and causing an impedance mismatch), and as often as not, results similar to a "single-ended" system by putting two circuits on three wires when there's a shortage of free copper pairs (the signal on each channel is entirely different, unlike most audio, and we can tell when this is done to a T1 by detecting errors in specific bit pattern tests).  With the latter, I've probably seen the worst-case scenarios of the three-wire/two-channel system, but can only describe the symptoms and the fix or work-around rather than the actual physics employed in the problem.
   
  Two channels - three wires - we always fixed that with two pairs, and in my mind I desperately want to translate that into the audio world, or at the very least rationalize the purchase of new Schiit! 
   
  If you haven't ignored me by now, what I'm grasping from you is that the biggest improvement technology-wise is in the connector... 
  Seems that going with a whole different breed of amp just to get a new connector is a bit overboard?  Otherwise it just comes back to what product is engineered better (how boring is that?)


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





seahawk said:


> I was thinking along the lines of capacitance on the common return.. the circuit, not just the headphone cables.  I misused the term crosstalk - mea culpa - I'm still learning
> 
> As you say, the headphone diaphragms themselves don't care, unless there's a perfectly sealed chamber between them... Eh... I'll give up on the airhead joke while I'm still ahead...
> 
> ...


 
  Hey, I used to work in Telco myself, but I was in the power distribution end.
  A headphone circuit is a very short, low frequency line so we are not concerned with terminating the line impedance properly, the wavelengths are too long, the cables are too short, so echoes and ringing are not an issue like they are in RF.
  Analog audio is low frequency, long wavelength information when compared to a T1 line.
 In a good headphone cable (and amp) the resistance, inductance and capacitance of the cable are low enough to be irrelevant.
 In addition, in a balanced line driver i.e. like the Mjolnir, since there are now two amps (or at least two output stages) driving each 'phone, we now have twice as much distortion and noise, but it is probably low enough to be academic.
 Keep in mind in a balanced line driver both outputs are called upon to to source and sink current.
 In single ended the active output and the ground are called upon to source and sink current.
 In a well engineered single ended head amp, the common ground should not be an issue.

 I would agree with your statement about the improved connector!
 And I would also agree with your statement that it also come down to which amp is engineered better!  So your rationalization comes down to the Mjolnir is a better amp design (when used single ended) with a better connector.
  I have nothing against balanced power amps and headphone amps, I use a balanced SS power amp myself, but that probably has more to do with my liking the sound signature of Pass Labs.


----------



## Steve Eddy

What Chris J said.
   
  se


----------



## SeaHawk

Appreciate the feedback, fellas!  I'll be quiet now for a while and try to listen instead...


----------



## O8h7w

In regard to this discussion, I just want to mention the Mjolnir's topology. In this case, we're not talking about "bridged" or "double output stages". I have yet to understand it myself, but do google "circlotron" or "cross-shunt push-pull". There is a real difference here, and what has been said about output impedance, distortion, noise and the like might not apply the same way as we're used to. It isn't even possible to use the Mjolnir single-ended, so it is not exactly a good platform for discussion of balanced versus single-ended.


----------



## DarknightDK

The Mjolnir sounds promising! Keep those impressions coming!


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





o8h7w said:


> In regard to this discussion, I just want to mention the Mjolnir's topology. In this case, we're not talking about "bridged" or "double output stages". I have yet to understand it myself, but do google "circlotron" or "cross-shunt push-pull". There is a real difference here, and what has been said about output impedance, distortion, noise and the like might not apply the same way as we're used to. It isn't even possible to use the Mjolnir single-ended, so it is not exactly a good platform for discussion of balanced versus single-ended.


 
   
  Oye!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Yer right, ya can't run it single ended output!
  It looks very unusual, so I will assume..................
  Apparently it was reverse engineered by scientists at Roswell, New Mexico from alien technology.


----------



## O8h7w

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Oye!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   




  This reminded me of the design of their statement DAC. How? Well... semi-quoting Jason:
   
  Quote: Jason Stoddard 





> Quote: Anaxilus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hmm... there certainly seems to be some speculation on this Schiit being from outer space. Ì wonder if there is a connection to the connection between Jason and sci-fi?


----------



## telecaster

I heard that the biggest drawback of balanced amp is that every parts in the circuits has to be doubled and should be kept in strict tolerance with each other which as we know in all electronic matters can suffer some deviance over time and condition of use.


----------



## Argo Duck

Cheers purrin. Sounds promising - dammit!


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> I heard that the biggest drawback of balanced amp is that every parts in the circuits has to be doubled and should be kept in strict tolerance with each other which as we know in all electronic matters can suffer some deviance over time and condition of use.


 
   
  Yeah, I agree it's true.
   
  But in this topology, looks like the big $$$$ penalty in the MoJo's Cyclotron circuitry is the additional power supply.
   
  Yes, it's true, I hearby christen it the MoJo.


----------



## Solude

Wouldn't it be Joni?   Open order page please.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





solude said:


> Wouldn't it be Joni?   Open order page please.


 
   
  Maybe, but you have to admit that MoJo sounds funnier!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Especially with the Psycho-Tron circuitry!


----------



## SeaHawk

Mojo it is, I declare it official!  (For whatever worth you give to my input)


----------



## Chris J

seahawk said:


> Mojo it is, I declare it official!  (For whatever worth you give to my input)




If you say it's official, then it must be official!


----------



## Anathallo

Any pictures of the back/innards of this thing yet?


----------



## Argo Duck

Another vote for Mojo!
   
  Yep, it's official


----------



## burnspbesq

Got the email from Jason earlier today. Pre-ordering is open. Now to find a credit card with some available balance!


----------



## Solude

Huh no email for me   No final casing on the site either.  Wonder if the timing is related to Burson's new 4W headamp/pre?


----------



## grokit

I signed up for the Gungnir but still got the Mjolnir email.


----------



## sregor

I signed up for both and didn't receive anything. I was going to pull the trigger on a Triple-Stack Balanced Ultra Desktop Package today but decided against it... Now do I wait for the Gungnir too or look for a different balanced DAC.


----------



## elwappo99

Incoming thread explosion. Still aren't any new pictures or specs on the final product. I'm a little confused on the inputs. Does it have both RCA and XLR inputs and you only connect one? Or is it a choose one and they build with only one?


----------



## sregor

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> Incoming thread explosion. Still aren't any new pictures or specs on the final product. I'm a little confused on the inputs. Does it have both RCA and XLR inputs and you only connect one? Or is it a choose one and they build with only one?


 
  I believe it only has balanced inputs. Hence the true "a real balanced amp from input to output".


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





sregor said:


> I believe it only has balanced inputs. Hence the true "a real balanced amp from input to output".


 
   
  The specs say :
   
"Inputs: one pair balanced XLR, one pair single-ended RCAs, choose one"


----------



## sregor

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> The specs say :
> 
> "Inputs: one pair balanced XLR, one pair single-ended RCAs, choose one"


 
  Ahh. I didn't see that. Thanks.


----------



## grokit

Choose one when ordering, or when operating?


----------



## Eee Pee

It was discussed back in March.  Comes with both, can only use one at a time.
   
   



jason stoddard said:


> Run single-ended in to a differential amplifier, and what do you get? Balanced. Balanced in is real balanced in--4 lines going to a 4-gang pot. Single-ended RCA is next to a switch that shorts one side of the balanced input to ground. That's why you can only choose one input.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

And...it's that time! Mjolnir pre-order is open, shipping at the end of the month!
   
http://schiit.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=0&products_id=10
   
  If you are part of the interest list, you should have gotten an email already. 
   
  To answer some questions:
   
  1. Yes, no final chassis photos yet--good work takes time. We should have photos up before we ship.
  2. Mjolnir has both balanced and single-ended inputs. However, you can only use one at a time. There's a grounding switch for the single-ended inputs.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





eee pee said:


> It was discussed back in March.  Comes with both, can only use one at a time.


 
   
  Thanks, that's how my Alesis RA150 speaker amp works.


----------



## Solude

Need amp porn shots please... nothing but nudies.  Cause you know mama always said its what's inside that counts


----------



## fabio-fi

Quote: 





solude said:


> Need amp porn shots please... nothing but nudies.  Cause you know mama always said its what's inside that counts


 
   
  True. I've been curious about the internals of this unit.


----------



## elwappo99

Has anyone heard the final production unit? Will there be any upcoming meets, etc. that will showcase it?


----------



## ceausuc

The Voltage is user switchable or factory set?


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> Has anyone heard the final production unit? Will there be any upcoming meets, etc. that will showcase it?


 
   
   
  Impressions from THE SHOW. Posted in the HD800 thread:
   
   
  Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> [...]
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...





   
  Quote: 





purrin said:


> I had heard an early version of the Gungnir by itself through my stat amp, and I thought it was pretty darn good. A little bit soft with blunted transients back then with the older analog boards. This time around, there was no such issue, but I didn't have my own amp, so I'm extrapolating a lot of factors because the Mjolnir is different too.
> 
> At $750, I don't expect to it have PWD2 (my reference) detail and resolution - I just don't want any weird flaws such as slow or muddy bass, strident highs, lack of low-end extension, compressed dynamics, tight bass, rolled off, etc. I would have to say that I'm impressed. It sounded like Schitt is aiming for a neutral sounding DAC not too different from the Bifrost, not one of those really warm thick sounding organic DACs. I do feel that the Bifrost has an apparent mid-bass boost which the Gungnir didn't have (IMO, this is a good thing, less coloration and more neutrality with refinement as we move up.) The Gungnir is more powerful down in the low bass though.
> 
> ...





   
  THE SHOW was less than 2 weeks ago. I hope Schiit have managed to address the slight voicing issue alluded to in these posts.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> Impressions from THE SHOW. Posted in the HD800 thread:
> 
> THE SHOW was less than 2 weeks ago. I hope Schiit have managed to address the slight voicing issue alluded to in these posts.


 
   
  Yes! Thanks to Anaxilus and Purrin, we snuck in two tiny little changes (both bias-related.)


----------



## burnspbesq

I also heard it at T.H.E. Show, with LCD-3s (albeit with unfamiliar music), and was very impressed. Looking forward to dropping it into my home-office system for a serious evaluation.


----------



## StevenTam

Just placed my order. Can't wait for it!


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Mjolnir production boards are here! We'll be shipping at the end of the week.


----------



## Solude

Woot!  Now show me the metal


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





solude said:


> Woot!  Now show me the metal


 
   
  This, we're just in it for the chassis porn.  Any chance you'll be auditioning these somewhere local?


----------



## preproman

So Denons, Ultrasones, and what other CANS are not recommended?


----------



## grokit

Audio Technicas would be in that category, perhaps Grado as well.


----------



## Solude

Lower gain than Lyr and Liquid Fire and uses a pot so don't see why any can would be a no go.  Especially true if your source outputs 1V and not something silly like 5V


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





solude said:


> Lower gain than Lyr and Liquid Fire and uses a pot so don't see why any can would be a no go.  Especially true if your source outputs 1V and not something silly like 5V


 
   
  Lets say the Gungnir would be the source, and all my CANS are balanced.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Audio Technicas would be in that category, perhaps Grado as well.


 
   
  This would suck - big time.


----------



## Solude

Squared areas are power supply related, ya?


----------



## DarknightDK

Quote: 





solude said:


> Squared areas are power supply related, ya?


 
   
  Solude - You getting one to compare with your B22?


----------



## Solude

Sooner than later I hope.  If history hold true, once they ship SOMEONE won't like it and should see some pop on For Sale for me to snipe   Also looking at the Burson Soloist.  If any other designers are lurking... headamp with preamp is a much easier sell than pure headamp at the cost of a pair of RCA/XLR.


----------



## brunk

Pre-ordered mine, believe I am #9. Cant wait! Solude, I'm kind of shocked you want to compare your B22 to a Mjolnir that costs so much less, but that is good due diligence I suppose. Perhaps a bit of an addiction too, no?  I can most certainly agree that a pre is a very nice option, but alas --only nice, not required. You know the Mjolnir is stated to have pre-outs right? It's buried in the marketing description only briefly.


----------



## Solude

Its more that a headamp already is a pre so tagging on preout opens the amp to a larger market for tiny investment.
   
  As for B22 v Mjolnir... I've never heard a Schiit yet but Kevin Gilmore is excited for this one.  And if Kevin's excited that says something.  That and since when has price and performance gone hand in hand in audio


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





solude said:


> Its more that a headamp already is a pre so tagging on preout opens the amp to a larger market for tiny investment.
> 
> As for B22 v Mjolnir... I've never heard a Schiit yet but Kevin Gilmore is excited for this one.  And if Kevin's excited that says something.  That and since when has price and performance gone hand in hand in audio


 
  Indeed very true. Especially when there's a new (relative) topology involved. I have heard Schiit before, but never left fully impressed, except for Lyr perhaps (with those god forsaken uncomfortable HE-6s). I actually am really looking forward to this though, I have a good gut feeling about this one  FYI, I chose Mjolnir over Yulong A18 and the new Bryston. Wish I could test all 3, but don't have the funds to do so and am getting quite worn out of demoing so many (100's) products in the past year for both my head-fi and 2CH. Only odd man out after this is my Burson 160D in my 2ch lol. Found a Music Hall DAC 25.3 I had collecting dust (kept it for some reason, then got lost in the flurry) and is already a strong contender in stock configuration  Everything implemented in the 25.3 sucks, except for the RCA out, there's something about it. It's actually better than the Burson in 2ch. The Burson seems to have a V shape sound signature that doesn't bode well for speakers at all. Hows that for hand in hand lol! Hmm, going to update my sig I suppose.


----------



## paradoxper

I swore I was just going to hold out for the Schiit statement, but now you guys are fueling the anticipation and excitement.


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> I swore I was just going to hold out for the Schiit statement, but now you guys are fueling the anticipation and excitement.


 
  I am not one to hype a product, and am a fanboy of no brand. However, when you have gone through so much electronics and a bit of DIY, where you know the sonic benefits of different capacitors, tubes, designs etc, this amp is truly exciting and I am quite certain it will be special. So I definitely don't say this freely like alot of people do.


----------



## Solude

What I'm loving the idea of, haven't heard one, is that its high power, low part count, balanced, preouts, discrete and uses a pot.  Only thing I wish was different is the case shape.  Its not going to be terribly desktop friendly but I don't think I'm in the majority with studio monitors on my desk.


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





solude said:


> What I'm loving the idea of, haven't heard one, is that its high power, low part count, balanced, preouts, discrete and uses a pot.  Only thing I wish was different is the case shape.  Its not going to be terribly desktop friendly but I don't think I'm in the majority with studio monitors on my desk.


 

 I couldn't agree more on all fronts. Especially the case shape. I am thinking it will go perfect under my 3x monitor stand (screen, not speaker lol)  Maybe that will help you.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





preproman said:


> So Denons, Ultrasones, and what other CANS are not recommended?


 
   
  Use any headphones you like, as long as they're terminated balanced. Mjolnir is insanely quiet. Efficient headphones aren't a problem. HE-6s aren't a problem. Have fun!


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Use any headphones you like, as long as they're terminated balanced. Mjolnir is insanely quiet. Efficient headphones aren't a problem. HE-6s aren't a problem. Have fun!


 
   
  Cool,  I was just going by what's on the product page.
   
  "High-gain amps can be noisy.  This doesn't matter for low-efficiency orthodynamics, but if you have say, Denons, it may not be ideal."
   
  and because of this:
   
  "Be careful with that. I believe 2 members on the boards had blown drivers in their Ed. 8 because of the Lyr."
   
  I know it's not the Lyr - but this unit would be more powerful - correct?
   
  So I though this to be the case with any high efficient dynamic headphone?  So my ED8's and D7000s are safe?


----------



## Solude

As safe as driving a Corvette in a residential zone.  Power on tap isn't power on pavement.  Don't crank the Mjolnir to 4 o'clock, press play and walk away and you should be fine.  Ie if the cans are high sensitivity start at muted and move up WITH THEM ON YOUR HEAD.  An 8W amp can't blow cans being run at 1mW.  Beta22 is even more powerful, no one cries about that one.  On paper mine can do 50W, but I'm not going there


----------



## preproman

Hey  I'm just stating what Jason has on his product page.  After all, he is part of the group that designed the amp.
   
  Don't get you panties all tied up in a bunch - It was just a question.  No harm, no foul.


----------



## Solude

Not meant as an attack just an analogy.  That and the product page says this...
   
*High Power for Any Headphones*
High-gain amps can be noisy. This doesn’t matter for low-efficiency orthodynamics, but if you have, say, Denons, it may not be ideal. Mjolnir delivers both 8W RMS per channel, and exceptionally low noise.
   
The first line without the last is misleading.  Read as one... Mjolnir is low noise so high gain is safe.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





solude said:


> Not meant as an attack just an analogy.  That and the product page says this...
> 
> *High Power for Any Headphones*
> High-gain amps can be noisy. This doesn’t matter for low-efficiency orthodynamics, but if you have, say, Denons, it may not be ideal. Mjolnir delivers both 8W RMS per channel, and exceptionally low noise.
> ...


 
   
  I'm cool with it.  Just wanted to be sure. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





solude said:


> Squared areas are power supply related, ya?


 
   
  The squared area on the left and the stuff to the left of that are power supply:
   
  two transformers and 12 capacitors


----------



## Solude

That side is obvious but 2 looks like regulator to me and 3 the protection?


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





solude said:


> That side is obvious but 2 looks like regulator to me and 3 the protection?


 
   
  Is this thing Capacitor Coupled or Direct Coupled?


----------



## Solude

DC


----------



## Maverickmonk

For 3 I was going to guess that it was the summing circuit for balanced to SE? (Now, I know this isn't a regular "summed" balanced amp, it's some new way of converting BA to SE, but that's the best way I can describe it without remembering the special term Jason used)
   
   
   
  Note: The above wager is a terribly uneducated guess based mostly on intuitive pseudo-logic and tea leave reading.


----------



## Solude

Splitter maybe, definitely not sum since the amp is balanced only even from SE source.  But splitter also doesn't jive since the site says no splitters


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





solude said:


> Splitter maybe, definitely not sum since the amp is balanced only even from SE source.  But splitter also doesn't jive since the site says no splitters


 
   
  It's the protection analog computer--DC sense, current sense, integration, time constant, etc. If the amp has DC or goes over current, the protection lifts the relay outputs for 20 seconds, as it does when you first turn it on.


----------



## Solude

Boom! I win


----------



## grokit

So basically it's an IC functioning as a multi-safety circuit/relay?


----------



## Solude

Nods.


----------



## Kremer930

Wow. This anticipation makes it so hard not to jump in this boat. I really am hanging out for the statement gear. 

Solude- will be infesting to see how long it takes someone to spit the Moljnir dummy and put theirs on the for sale columns. My guess is that they won't one up for sale much at all until the statement is released or announced.

Bring on those reviews guys but please don't say too many great things about the Moljnir. I only have so much self control in not buying one of these!


----------



## Solude

I'd put money down that we'll see one on the F/S within days of ship.  Which might make no sense but some people just don't like returning to the manufacturer 
   
  Either way, I'm not pulling the trigger on a new one until I see the casing.


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





kremer930 said:


> Wow. This anticipation makes it so hard not to jump in this boat. I really am hanging out for the statement gear.
> Solude- will be infesting to see how long it takes someone to spit the Moljnir dummy and put theirs on the for sale columns. My guess is that they won't one up for sale much at all until the statement is released or announced.
> Bring on those reviews guys but please don't say too many great things about the Moljnir. I only have so much self control in not buying one of these!


 

 Do it... you know you want to


----------



## Kremer930

I am strong. I am strong...... Ha ha ha ha. I have waited this long. Another 3-6 months will fly by.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Okay, guys...
   
  I have good news, and I have bad news.
   
  The good news is that Mjolnir is looking very cool indeed (see attached nonprofessional pics--the pro stuff is still coming.)
   
  The bad news is that they're currently not shippable. The last batch of metal we got in was the bottom piece (this is a 3-piece chassis, unlike all of our others--the aluminum is in two pieces.) And they all are dinged and nicked (see other attached photo--yes, I know it looks small, but it's a lot uglier in real life.) 
   
  This is a gigantic shock, since the guys we work with for metal parts have been dead-reliable since we started up with them. They're only 20 minutes away from our office, so we're going to go down today and see what we can do about it.
   
  But, bottom line, we won't be shipping this week. We may not be shipping next week. It all depends on how quickly we can get this fixed. 
   
  I've updated the site, and we'll keep you apprised of when we expect to ship. We'll get this worked out as fast as we can. And apologies on the delay.
   
  All the best,
  Jason


----------



## Solude

Fingers crossed.


----------



## brunk

Understood, thanks for the update. I hope the input toggle switch is a rugged one, I can foresee it breaking for the simple fact that you have to manually switch out  RCA and XLR and accidents happen... Like the XLR cable housing snagging it on its way in/out for example. That pre-out is a beautiful sight (balanced!), keep those coming in future products


----------



## Maverickmonk

Quote: 





solude said:


> Boom! I win


 

 *bows* We're not worthy


----------



## O8h7w

Sad news indeed, but I'm in no hurry. Haven't decided on how to design my recabling yet...


----------



## brunk

Gotta say, the more I look at this amp, the more intrigued/confused I become lol. Jason, do you have output power specs for  600 ohms by chance? I really like this non-inverted topology (just like my Yamaha A-S2000), This will be an incredibly efficient amp. Every drop of power it consumes will be turned into musical headphone fuel  One more question Jason, will the pre outs operate in standby?


----------



## Solude

8w into 32
  4w into 64
  2w into 128
  1w into 256
  500mW into 512
   
  5w into 50
  2.5w into 100
  1.25w into 200
  625mW into 400
  312mW into 800
   
  Preouts while on standby... no.  The Yamaha thing is interesting but despite an odd speaker drawing I doubt Schiit licensed the patent out.


----------



## brunk

Thanks for the info, should've dug through their website better haha. It is a bit hazy (maybe I am a bit too)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





solude said:


> 8w into 32
> 4w into 64
> 2w into 128
> 1w into 256
> ...


----------



## kevin gilmore

Quote: 





solude said:


> As safe as driving a Corvette in a residential zone.


 
   
  I drive my vette in a residential zone all the time.
  55k miles in 6 years. Rain, Snow, and especially dry pavement.


----------



## Solude

Must say I always got looks at the mountain driving up in the Z28 with a ski rack on the roof


----------



## Solude

I'm curious.  It has balanced inputs and a 4 gang pot but doesn't the amp module only take single ended input, does its cross shunt push pull thing and spit out balanced?  Or am I not seeing the splitter for single ended input and how the amp module is split for hot and cold runs?


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





solude said:


> I'm curious.  It has balanced inputs and a 4 gang pot but doesn't the amp module only take single ended input, does its cross shunt push pull thing and spit out balanced?  Or am I not seeing the splitter for single ended input and how the amp module is split for hot and cold runs?


 
  The amp module takes balanced input--hence the 4-gang pot. One side can be shorted to ground for RCA compatibility. Because what happens when you run a single-ended input into a differential amp? A differential output. What happens when you run a differential signal into a differential amp? A differential output.
   
  To really understand what's going on, you'll need to study up on how CSPP works, because the "hot/cold" amp split doesn't apply. It is inherently balanced, and there's no "hot" amp and "cold" amp--they are one and the same.


----------



## Solude

Thanks for that.  Needless to say its been a while since my EE schooling and even then don't think CSPP was covered.  Now how's that metal coming?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Because what happens when you run a single-ended input into a differential amp? A differential output. What happens when you run a differential signal into a differential amp? A differential output.


 
   
  Which means, ironically, no difference. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Have a great and safe Fourth, Jason!
   
  se


----------



## Solude

Colour me Captain Oblivious completely forgot its the 4th.  Explains why things are quiet.  Though might liven up as alcohol levels rise and the Head-Fi itch strikes


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





solude said:


> Colour me Captain Oblivious completely forgot its the 4th.


 
   
  You're probably still hung over from all the Canuckistan Day festivities over the weekend. Which would also explain why I keep seeing double posts from you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> You're probably still hung over from all the Canuckistan Day festivities over the weekend. Which would also explain why I keep seeing double posts from you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Haha, I was on the same page as you!


----------



## Solude

Should see my F5 key from wondering what the #*!! Montreal is doing with my HD800 that is taking 5 days /grrr


----------



## kevin gilmore

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Because what happens when you run a single-ended input into a differential amp? A differential output. What happens when you run a differential signal into a differential amp? A differential output.


 
   
   If you were able to measure both sides of this balanced amp to ground, and drove it with a single ended input
  and had the correct equipment you would be able to see a very slight change in amplitide of both sides.
  Just like all the stax amps. Balanced input from a balanced source is always preferable.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





kevin gilmore said:


> If you were able to measure both sides of this balanced amp to ground, and drove it with a single ended input
> and had the correct equipment you would be able to see a very slight change in amplitide of both sides.
> Just like all the stax amps. Balanced input from a balanced source is always preferable.


 
   
  Yeppers!


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





solude said:


> Thanks for that.  Needless to say its been a while since my EE schooling and even then don't think CSPP was covered.  Now has that metal coming?


 
  I'll know a lot more by Friday.


----------



## fr45er

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Yeppers!


 
   
  Will be driving this with a Bifrost,  will there be much of a difference between that and a balanced DAC,  the Gungnir for example,  not sure my wallet can take it


----------



## 45longcolt

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Yeppers!


 
   
  OK then, Mr. Stoddard, when I get my Mjolnir all bright and undinged, for best results should I feed it from my Bifrost's RCAs or my Cullen-modded PS Audio DL III's balanced outputs?
   
  (Bet I know what your answer will be...)


----------



## Solude

Captain Obvious here, use the one who's sound you prefer


----------



## SeaHawk

Double posts?  How come I'm seeing three?  Oh wait... Yeah... Nope... back to three..   never mind...  I'll go with the one in the middle.  My head hurts today!


----------



## elwappo99

Any chance you'll have any review units out for audition? Maybe in SoCal *cough* *cough* Los Angeles *cough* *cough*.


----------



## darren700

Got a $800 bonus at work today. Ill give you guys one guess what website i visited first upon finding this out?
   
   
  ............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
  ............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
  ............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
  ............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
  ............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
  ............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
   
   
  I pre-ordered the Mjolnir. Asking for a black chassis.. I figured the chassis was a long shot but is worth the try, all my other gear is black so i would really like this amp to match...


----------



## Chris J

Work is the curse of the drinking class!


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quick update: the chassis guys are stepping up, and I expect to be shipping by the 14th, as stated on the site. Keep your fingers crossed, though--you never know what's going to happen until the parts are actually here. Tons of boards are here and ready to go, so it's really down to the chassis.


----------



## Solude

Tons, like more than you have pre-orders?  Don't know why but I'm waiting for the final web page to order.  Which is admittedly dumb considering the trial but there it is


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





solude said:


> Tons, like more than you have pre-orders?  Don't know why but I'm waiting for the final web page to order.  Which is admittedly dumb considering the trial but there it is


 
   
  Uh, what final web page? It is final.


----------



## Solude

Sorry thought it was going to get final photo treatment like the other products.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





solude said:


> Sorry thought it was going to get final photo treatment like the other products.


 
  It will--eventually--after we get perfect metal and ship one off to the photographer. It'll take a few weeks.


----------



## brunk

I can't take the suspense anymore lol. I want it now!


----------



## Neogeo333

Jason, can the amp handle two phones at the same time?  one using the dual 3pins and the other 4pins?


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





neogeo333 said:


> Jason, can the amp handle two phones at the same time?  one using the dual 3pins and the other 4pins?


 
  Yep, absolutely. Two HE-6s might be a little rough, though . . .


----------



## paradoxper

Do you promise that'll make magic smoke come out from your amplifier?


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Do you promise that'll make magic smoke come out from your amplifier?


 
   
  Nope, but you'll very likely trip the protection. Click!


----------



## Solude

Actually one question I'm not sure has been covered.  Are the pre-outs disabled when a headphone is plugged in?


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





solude said:


> Actually one question I'm not sure has been covered.  Are the pre-outs disabled when a headphone is plugged in?


 
   
  Nope, both are active all the time.


----------



## judgespear

Hi Jason


That is terrifying to hear. So I'll have to switch off my active speakers every time I wanna listen with headphones?




> Originally Posted by Jason Stoddard
> 
> Nope, both are active all the time.








> Originally Posted by Solude
> 
> Actually one question I'm not sure has been covered. Are the pre-outs disabled when a headphone is plugged in?


----------



## leesure

Looking forward to seeing and hearing this soon!


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





judgespear said:


> Hi Jason
> That is terrifying to hear. So I'll have to switch off my active speakers every time I wanna listen with headphones?


 
   
  Too many doing it this way so I finally caved and pulled the trigger on a passive pre last night.  Didn't cost much, $150, and now whether my headamp has pre-outs or whether those pre-outs are defeatable is a non issue.


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





judgespear said:


> Hi Jason
> That is terrifying to hear. So I'll have to switch off my active speakers every time I wanna listen with headphones?
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 

 +1 agreed


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





solude said:


> Too many doing it this way so I finally caved and pulled the trigger on a passive pre last night.  Didn't cost much, $150, and now whether my headamp has pre-outs or whether those pre-outs are defeatable is a non issue.


 
   
   
  Solude
   
  Post a link so I can see what the pre looks like.
   
  Thanks


----------



## Solude

Well its a one of a kind for me but...


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





solude said:


> Well its a one of a kind for me but...


 
   
   
  OK cool..


----------



## mcullinan

Since this is balanced, If I have a 4 pin balanced cable what does the other end that goes into my HD598 headphones look like? I would eventually need a balanced to single end converter no? ( The two wires that go into the headphone)
  M
  Yes this reeks of headphone noob!


----------



## elwappo99

tQuote: 





mcullinan said:


> Since this is balanced, If I have a 4 pin balanced cable what does the other end that goes into my HD598 headphones look like? I would eventually need a balanced to single end converter no? ( The two wires that go into the headphone)
> M
> Yes this reeks of headphone noob!


 
   
  Hi! 
   
  I'm a little confused by your post. I think after reading it over a few times, you might be confused as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I'll try to help, sorry if you know what I am writing already. 
   
   
  'Balanced' amplifiers and 'balanced' DACs are a whole world of issues I don't want to jump into.
   
  Let's look at 'balanced' headpones. The headphone itself has 4 connectors total. 2 connectors in each earcup, one for positive the other for neutral. All standard headphones take neutrals and they are tied together at some point to make 4 wires into 3. This makes the ubiquitous TRS connector, which has 3 connectors on it. 
   
  This happens in two locations:
   
  1. If the headphone has a single wire coming out of one cup (like the HD598), often the neturals are tied together in the cups and three wires come down. 
   
  2. If the headphone has wire coming from both cups that join in a 'Y' (like the sennheiser HD650), often the wire at the connector contains all four wires. In a few rare instances, the single sided wire will contain all four wires as well.
   
  If you are in the latter group, making the headphones 'balanced' is rather easy. You can cut off the connector and install a 4 pin XLR (see here and here). The kind that goes on the headphone is the 'male XLR', and the connector on the Mjolnir will be the 'female xlr'. The other type of connection is using two '3 pin XLR' connectors. I won't really touch on this, because really most balanced headphone connectors now just use the 4 pin xlr. (No disrespect to the design of the Mjolnir design. I understand why this was added in, but for brevity's sake, I don't want to get too much into it). 
   
  If you are in the former group, you have to rewire the whole headphone. There's different ways to approach, but basically you need to add a new wire that will run all four connectors down. 
   
  Whew, I hope that helps a bit. I'm not sure which category the HD598 fit into. I can't find any service manuals, so I'm not sure where it falls.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





mcullinan said:


> Since this is balanced, If I have a 4 pin balanced cable what does the other end that goes into my HD598 headphones look like? I would eventually need a balanced to single end converter no? ( The two wires that go into the headphone)
> M
> Yes this reeks of headphone noob!


 
   
  The short answer: you don't. You have to use balanced headphones (and balanced cables if you're using the preamp outputs.) Otherwise, you're shorting two active outputs together and you'll trigger the internal protection.


----------



## disastermouse

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> The short answer: you don't. You have to use balanced headphones (and balanced cables if you're using the preamp outputs.) Otherwise, you're shorting two active outputs together and you'll trigger the internal protection.


 
   
  But you DON'T have to be balanced in - that's the answer I got from Schiit.  Since HD650 balanced cables are relatively cheap, I personally don't have a problem - I can add the balanced DAC and balanced interconnects later.  One bite at a time....


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





disastermouse said:


> But you DON'T have to be balanced in - that's the answer I got from Schiit.  Since HD650 balanced cables are relatively cheap, I personally don't have a problem - I can add the balanced DAC and balanced interconnects later.  One bite at a time....


 
   
  Gasp! Surely this sort of blasphemy must not be mentioned in the public square. Dare I say, although quite possible, it will surely draw the scorn of the balanced elite.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> Gasp! Surely this sort of blasphemy must not be mentioned in the public square. Dare I say, although quite possible, it will surely draw the scorn of the balanced elite.


 
   
  Guards!
  Seize him!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Blasphemer!
   
  (I must have watched too many B movies when I was younger!)


----------



## Eee Pee

Quote: 





disastermouse said:


> Since HD650 balanced cables are relatively cheap...


 
  I've been eyeballing this one for a while: 
   
  http://www.headphone.com/accessories/sennheiserhr-balanced-stock-hd650-cable.php


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





eee pee said:


> I've been eyeballing this one for a while:
> 
> http://www.headphone.com/accessories/sennheiserhr-balanced-stock-hd650-cable.php


 
   
  Wow, that's pretty pricey for a stock cable. 
   
If you're good with a soldering iron, you could try doing this and this, and save yourself quite a bit.


----------



## Solude

No kidding.  Several cable builders for Senn that would get you a better cable and balanced to 4 pin instead


----------



## Eee Pee

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> Wow, that's pretty pricey for a stock cable.


 
   
  Hence why I've been eyeballing it for a while and don't have one yet.  Though they give you four Nuetrik connectors, but still, I agree.  Wait, not anymore!  They used to include the XLR to 1/4" adapter with it.  Well nevermind then.
   
  I'm quite good with a soldering iron, and I have a stock 600 cable doing nothing.  Very good sir, thank you.  Cheers.


----------



## JeffA

Any further update on whether the Mjolnir has started shipping or will start shipping before the end of this week? And how many units will be going out?


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Hey all,
   
  Well, I was hoping to say we'd be shipping tomorrow (we have tons of finished boards waiting for nothing but bottom chassis), but it looks like the weather caught the plater out. It's been 105-110 degrees here, and the parts we got back are significantly different color than the top chassis. Sorry for the ongoing delays, but the good news is that not many parts ended up like this, the plater understands the problem, and I believe we'll be able to get this sorted next week. I've updated the website to reflect this.
   
  All the best,
  Jason


----------



## MomijiTMO

Well that's some awful bad luck there Jason. You can't seem to catch a break with the chassis.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

It's my own fault for saying, "Hey, we fixed all our production problems, everything's clear sailing now." Murphy can be quite a pain in the rear end.
   
  Q: So what have we learned from this?
  A: We've learned that even when we've never had problems from a supplier before, they can happen. They're stepping up, but there are just some things out of our control.
   
  Q: Can we expect the same for Gungnir?
  A: I'm not going to say, "no," (see Murphy's Law), but it's much more doubtful. Ironically enough, the Gungnir metal is in-house and perfect. Transformers are en-route. Everything is in great shape--we're literally just waiting for the final custom VCXO production parts (expected Monday) so we can do final qualification and release boards and kits to the assembly house. But . . . well, until we're shipping, we're not shipping.
   
  Q: Does this affect future new products?
  A: Nope, engineering is proceeding with good speed on new products. The only big gotcha we've hit so far is a specific programmable part going obsolete, and the requirement to re-invest and re-develop with an all-new simulator/debugger package, on an all-new part, with all-new code. What impact that will have, I'm not sure yet. I hope it has zero impact.
   
  And that's all we know for now. As usual, we'll keep you updated as much as possible. And, even though I'm not one to do the hard sell, let me say this: Mjolnir is gonna be worth the wait.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Sorry for the ongoing delays, but the good news is that not many parts ended up like this, the plater understands the problem, and I believe we'll be able to get this sorted next week.


 
   
  Maybe I'm reading this wrong, but will any ship out if most of the bottoms are good?


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





solude said:


> Maybe I'm reading this wrong, but will any ship out if most of the bottoms are good?


 
   
  All of them are bad. Just not many were done before they realized the problem and brought us in to compare. What this means is we don't have to re-machine the majority of them.


----------



## Solude

So guess the over under question is will you have case bottoms before I have my HD800   My money is on the cases coming in first


----------



## Solude

Since I got my Burson Soloist and was bummed to find out its not biased very far into class A... just how deeply biased is the Mjolnir?


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





solude said:


> Since I got my Burson Soloist and was bummed to find out its not biased very far into class A... just how deeply biased is the Mjolnir?


 
   
  Very.


----------



## Solude




----------



## kevin gilmore

I would venture a guess to say that it is pure class A up to its
  maximum rated power.


----------



## disastermouse

"Schiit Audio:  All our bottoms are bad."
   
  I need sleep.  No animosity at all is intended, btw....my next amp will likely be a Schiit.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





kevin gilmore said:


> I would venture a guess to say that it is pure class A up to its
> maximum rated power.


 
   
  I wish! But that would take a fan that would sound like a stuck toilet (for the record, Mjolnir has no fan.) Bias is set to give a comfortable 2W class A into 50 ohms, though.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





disastermouse said:


> "Schiit Audio:  All our bottoms are bad."
> 
> I need sleep.  No animosity at all is intended, btw....my next amp will likely be a Schiit.


 
   
   I was discussing JFET "pinch-off"--a common engineering term for Vgs(off) with Mike a while back, and Rina just burst out laughing. It took me a while to understand what was so funny about it.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Bias is set to give a comfortable 2W class A into 50 ohms, though.


 
   
  That's pretty good in the context of price.  Unless I pooched the math that's 200mA compared to the B22's 160mA.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





solude said:


> That's pretty good in the context of price.


 
   
  Faint praise. It's higher bias than the 300W Stereophile Recommended Components (B-Class) speaker amps I used to design.
   
  Name me something else near the price anywhere near that level. There's nothing out there. Name me something else near the price with a circlotron-style topology. There's nothing out there. Mjolnir doesn't have to apologize to anyone. When I said all of our new products would be "one and only," that's exactly what I meant. 
   
  Sorry to sound a little testy, we have to re-set perceptions. We don't operate on a "what can you sell it for, with plenty of margins for dealers thrown in" basis. We operate on a "what can we build it for in the USA while paying our people a decent wage, and what's the lowest price we can sell it for and still run a stable, long-term business with great customer service," basis. We're not traditional boutique audio, and we're not DIY. 
   
  Of course, it could still sound like crap. But I'm pretty confident that's not what the reviews will say.


----------



## Solude

Jason, trust me on this, coming from me, pretty good is someone else's bloody fantastic  I'm what you might call hard to please and I don't pull punches.  And to be fair, I did back it up by saying its higher bias than the typically $1500+ DIY B22   I'd say that's good company to be considered better than, no?


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





solude said:


> Jason, trust me on this, coming from me, pretty good is someone else's bloody fantastic  I'm what you might call hard to please and I don't pull punches.  And to be fair, I did back it up by saying its higher bias than the typically $1500+ DIY B22   I'd say that's good company to be considered better than, no?


 
   
  Understood, and apologies for sounding a bit, well, off-kilter.
   
  But it's amazing how people take things out of context. "Pretty good," implies there are some balanced circlotron power amps with 8W of power and, say, 6W of Class-A bias. When in reality, there's not much in the balanced amp realm at all under $1K, period.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

THats pretty impressive, cant wait to hear impressions of this with the HE-6s, which seem to be the target for it. Though everyone seems to thing at least 10 watts at 50 ohms os necessary for them...but then again the first couple watts people are using out of the speaker amps dont have distortion numbers like this does, so we shall wait and see.
   
  Jason, is the Statement amp going to be even more powerful? or just an even better circlotron with similar numbers?


----------



## Solude

Should add that if I wasn't knee deep in the AMB B22, Apex Peak and Burson Soloist reviews, not to mention my LCD-3 and Senn HD800, assuming the bloody thing stops bouncing from coast to coast, review... I'd be on the pre-order 
   
  I am giddy about getting my hands on one.  But there are limits to how much gear my wife err desk can take before it starts to bow 
   
  On business model... I think its fantastic.  Too many boutique manufacturers sell good amps in terrible enclosures or using the most economical parts that'll pass for 'audiophile' and crank the price because of name recognition.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> THats pretty impressive, cant wait to hear impressions of this with the HE-6s, which seem to be the target for it. Though everyone seems to thing at least 10 watts at 50 ohms os necessary for them...but then again the first couple watts people are using out of the speaker amps dont have distortion numbers like this does, so we shall wait and see.
> 
> Jason, is the Statement amp going to be even more powerful? or just an even better circlotron with similar numbers?


 
   
  It's still a circlotron, but higher power and a different design approach, allowing for either a solid state or tube gain stage, both with MOSFET outputs. However, this amp is plenty for the HE-6s. And if we're comparing to integrated amps and receivers with 15mA Class-A bias (typical numbers) . . . well, there you go.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> It's still a circlotron, but higher power and a different design approach, allowing for either a solid state or tube gain stage, both with MOSFET outputs. However, this amp is plenty for the HE-6s. And if we're comparing to integrated amps and receivers with 15mA Class-A bias (typical numbers) . . . well, there you go.


 
   
  Haha thanks for that Jason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  like i said, cant wait to hear it.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Com'on bottom panels!


----------



## Rebel975

The more I hear about the Mjolnir the more I want one. Maybe I'll sell my Lyr and pick up a used Mjolnir when they've been out for a bit. I think my GF would let me get away with that.


----------



## brunk

+1 I love your honest perception, keep up the great work in the "Schiit Shop" 
  Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Faint praise. It's higher bias than the 300W Stereophile Recommended Components (B-Class) speaker amps I used to design.
> 
> Name me something else near the price anywhere near that level. There's nothing out there. Name me something else near the price with a circlotron-style topology. There's nothing out there. Mjolnir doesn't have to apologize to anyone. When I said all of our new products would be "one and only," that's exactly what I meant.
> 
> ...


----------



## blankdisc

HE-6 doesn't really need 10 Watts. 5W is good enough. Hifiman's own EF6 amp, which was designed specifically to drive HE-6, also outputs 5W into 50ohms. What's more important for orthoes is high current output.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





blankdisc said:


> HE-6 doesn't really need 10 Watts. 5W is good enough. Hifiman's own EF6 amp, which was designed specifically to drive HE-6, also outputs 5W into 50ohms. What's more important for orthoes is high current output.


 
   
  Agreed, I've been following the HE6 since the initial pre-order phase of their existence when I acquired mine, and 5W is fine as long as it's got adequate current. I'm driving them with 7W @ 50 ohm.


----------



## Mr.Tom

You could add custom anodized colors, then the top and bottom would match.


----------



## disastermouse

It's interesting to get the perspective of a producer....mostly because I aspire to make things some day. The stresses on that end..well, weird to imagine. I shudder to think of the massive karma repayment I'm going to get.

/self indulgent introspection


----------



## .Sup

blankdisc said:


> HE-6 doesn't really need 10 Watts. 5W is good enough. Hifiman's own EF6 amp, which was designed specifically to drive HE-6, also outputs 5W into 50ohms. What's more important for orthoes is high current output.







grokit said:


> Agreed, I've been following the HE6 since the initial pre-order phase of their existence when I acquired mine, and 5W is fine as long as it's got adequate current. I'm driving them with 7W @ 50 ohm.




So how much current does it need?


----------



## Solude

Lets not confuse class A bias with current cap


----------



## Kremer930

Bring on the statement rig. Man am I excited about this combo. I have been hanging out for it since December 2010 and yet I am still excited. Look out HE6. You are only 5 months away from singing your best ever tunes! 

Ps - Mooaarrrr power!


----------



## Loevhagen

What is the price indication of the upcoming Statement Amp? Nearest $500 will do - and delivery time is what (nearest 6 months will do).


----------



## Solude

$1500, next summer... complete guess


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





solude said:


> $1500, next summer... complete guess


 
  i was going to make nearly the same guess! exactly...great minds think alike


----------



## Jason Stoddard

A little lower, and quite a bit sooner. Think end of the year.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> A little lower, and quite a bit sooner. Think end of the year.


 
   
  i just remember you saying you were going to be announcing sometime this fall. and i was hoping that it would be close to 1000 dollars, but i didnt want to get greedy on that one


----------



## MomijiTMO

I have decided to wait for the statement amps since they will be out in the next year or so. 
   
  Under 1.5k is bloody awesome.


----------



## Loevhagen

This year. Less than $1500. OK I´ll bite - all in. 
   
  Thanks Jason. Final question: Any valves / tubes involved in the statement amp? Now - that is a question I am really curious of.


----------



## paradoxper

Also been waiting for statement since like 2010. Bring it home already!


----------



## MomijiTMO

Quote: 





loevhagen said:


> This year. Less than $1500. OK I´ll bite - all in.
> 
> Thanks Jason. Final question: Any valves / tubes involved in the statement amp? Now - that is a question I am really curious of.


 
   
  NFI if this is still the game plan because it's an older post but....
   


jason stoddard said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Thanks for the input. It's definitely helped us solidify what we're going to be doing for the balanced side of things. What we've decided:
> 
> ...


 
  Knock yourself out with this thread:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/570919/new-balanced-schiit-amps-the-information-and-anticipation-thread


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





momijitmo said:


> NFI if this is still the game plan because it's an older post but....


 
   
  Old info. It's really been an evolving project.


----------



## MomijiTMO

1 or 2 statement amps?


----------



## Loevhagen

NFI 1 or 2, but that is the reason I popped the question to Jason.


----------



## disastermouse

NFI?


----------



## Kremer930

No @$#% idea. 

Price was meant to be close to $1k and have the option of tube or solid state stage.


----------



## paradoxper

Didn't Jason initially say it would be twice the amount of the balanced offerings and still be either SS or Tube your choice.


----------



## jackiedh

Jason-any news on the plating issue--delivery time for the Moljnir?
   
  Jack


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





jackiedh said:


> Jason-any news on the plating issue--delivery time for the Moljnir?
> 
> Jack


 
   
  We're supposedly getting delivery of the bottom chassis today, which would mean we'll be shipping early next week--assembly and test begins Friday, then burn-in, then final test.
   
  I was at the metal fab yesterday and the preliminary parts look great, so I expect we're set on metal (finally.) Barring any real surprises, we're going to be rolling here very soon.
   
  Of course, that doesn't mean that all the pre-orders will be shipped on a single day. We want to go over all Mjolnirs in great detail. But I do expect that all the pre-orders and distributor orders will be cleared up well before the end of the month.


----------



## jackiedh

Jason-Thanks-Can't Wait
   
  Jack


----------



## disastermouse

Is Mjolnir 'idiot proof' with the relay thingie (technical term)?  Is that what's described in the "DC servo and relay protection for all outputs'?  Forgive me, but I'm really new to the amp side of things.  Will the statement amp also have this?  I just know myself and I won't be connecting and disconnecting my headphones from my amp.  I didn't even know this could be an issue with amps until I got into discussions about the Crack DIY stuff.


----------



## O8h7w

As I take it, on the headphone side, the Mjolnir is indeed idiotproof. Good thing 
   
On the opposite side though, it is farther from that than most amps. Connecting a balanced source with the switch in the wrong position will probably end badly, so will connecting two sources at once.  EDIT: Corrected by Jason, see his post directly below!
   
  Other than that, you'll have to ask Jason.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





disastermouse said:


> Is Mjolnir 'idiot proof' with the relay thingie (technical term)?  Is that what's described in the "DC servo and relay protection for all outputs'?  Forgive me, but I'm really new to the amp side of things.  Will the statement amp also have this?  I just know myself and I won't be connecting and disconnecting my headphones from my amp.  I didn't even know this could be an issue with amps until I got into discussions about the Crack DIY stuff.


 
   
  It's nearly as, ahem, "casual owner-proof" as any amp can be.
   
  We knew, when designing this amp, someone would try to use the balanced outputs through a single-ended adapter that shorted the two active outputs together, so Mjolnir goes far beyond a typical protection system.
   
  Mjolnir has time-delay relay mute on turn-on and fast relay mute at shut-off, but it goes way beyond that. It also an analog computer section that constantly monitors both DC level and output current, and activates the relays to mute the outputs in case of either excessive DC or overcurrent. 
   
  With respect to the inputs, you can't hurt Mjolnir by having the switch in the wrong place or two inputs connected.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





o8h7w said:


> As I take it, on the headphone side, the Mjolnir is indeed idiotproof. Good thing
> 
> On the opposite side though, it is farther from that than most amps. Connecting a balanced source with the switch in the wrong position will probably end badly, so will connecting two sources at once.
> 
> Other than that, you'll have to ask Jason.


 
   
  We've run all our balanced sources accidentally with the shorting switch in the wrong position without harm to Mjolnir or the source. I'm trying to imagine a source so poorly designed that it can't tolerate a short on the output, since shorts happen in cables frequently--all of our sources are designed for that eventuality. 
   
  Connecting two sources at once? If you ignore the large print in the owner's manual that says "connect only one source at a time," it still shouldn't harm the sources, again.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Aaaannd--the final word: metal is in-house for the Mjolnir bottom panel, and it looks good! We're beginning assembly now--which means we ship next week, after testing, burn-in, etc . . .


----------



## blankdisc

FINALLY!!! it's my birthday next week. Mjolnir (still can't spell the name...) can't come at a better time. ^_^


----------



## MomijiTMO

It's my b'day too.  28 July.


----------



## Rope

Happy early B-Day to you both!


----------



## rated1975

Given that the mjolnir has both the 4 pin balanced xlr, and the dual 3 pin for headphones, can anyone mount a case for which is better, or are they identical? I need to purchase new headphone cables anyhow, but which ones?


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





rated1975 said:


> Given that the mjolnir has both the 4 pin balanced xlr, and the dual 3 pin for headphones, can anyone mount a case for which is better, or are they identical? I need to purchase new headphone cables anyhow, but which ones?


 
   
   
  They are literally identical. 4 pin xlr is newer and you'll find most new amplifiers will use this method.


----------



## Solude

4pin is ergonomically superior in that its lighter for your amp socket and less time consuming for your cable builder.  And frankly its looks better plugged in too.  Consider 2x 3pin a legacy connection.


----------



## Jodet

I have a Cardas cable (not the uber-expensive one) for my HD800's. 
   
  I'm assuming Cardas or someone else could put a 4 pin xlr plug on that cable and I'd be good to go? 
   
  This amp does have RCA inputs, yes?


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





jodet said:


> I have a Cardas cable (not the uber-expensive one) for my HD800's.
> 
> I'm assuming Cardas or someone else could put a 4 pin xlr plug on that cable and I'd be good to go?
> 
> This amp does have RCA inputs, yes?


 
   
  Yes and yes.
   
  It'd be a lot cheaper to have someone put a 4 pin xlr on the cable rather than cardas.


----------



## Jodet

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> Yes and yes.
> 
> It'd be a lot cheaper to have someone put a 4 pin xlr on the cable rather than cardas.


 
   
  Any suggestions?  
   
  Moon Audio maybe?


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





jodet said:


> Any suggestions?
> 
> Moon Audio maybe?


 
   
  I'd poke around the DIY forum. It's actually a very very simple procedure. It only takes a few parts and a small amount of time. Any 'established' place like that will charge you quite a bit for it.


----------



## caracara08

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> I'd poke around the DIY forum. It's actually a very very simple procedure. It only takes a few parts and a small amount of time. Any 'established' place like that will charge you quite a bit for it.


 
  i once posted there for some cable work and got no responses =\


----------



## brunk

Jason, any updates?


----------



## Jason Stoddard

First ones are in boxes and ready to ship. Any second now.


----------



## grokit

How about now?
   
   
   





   
  JK.
   
  How about that Gungnir though, how's that coming along


----------



## StevenTam

A burning sensation in my chest


----------



## leesure

That's great Jason! Let me know when you want to send me one for a few days.


----------



## dleblanc343

I can't wait for the first impressions to be up! I'd buy this blindly if I had a little less self-control


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> First ones are in boxes and ready to ship. Any second now.


 
   
  Hoping mine is part of this first batch. Payment was authorised a while ago. Jason, please take the funds now.


----------



## MattTCG

So who got the first one? Waiting with baited breath here for impressions...


----------



## Neogeo333

Jason said that mine was will ship either today or on Monday.  Im guessing Mon since I havent receive any info on tracking #.  Seems that Christmas has come early this year for some.


----------



## cogt3

neogeo333 said:


> Jason said that mine was will ship either today or on Monday.  Im guessing Mon since I havent receive any info on tracking #.  Seems that Christmas has come early this year for some.




Out of curiosity, how long ago did you preorder?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkh


----------



## Neogeo333

First day of the pre-order I guess.  I just hope it can grab the ortho cans by the bell and make them sing.


----------



## MattTCG

Did any of the reviewers get an early release for review?


----------



## Solude

Would hope a sample was/will be sent to 6moons to continue their 'coverage' of Schiit.


----------



## Skylab

matttcg said:


> Did any of the reviewers get an early release for review?




I've been promised a review loaner which I will review for InnerFidelity, but I assume that Schiit will clear it's backlog before sending out review loaners. And frankly, that's exactly what I would do, too, if I were them.


----------



## MattTCG

Hey, thanks for the info!! Still looking for the first headfier to chime in with results...


----------



## Solude

Photos of s/n 1 as it preps for shipping required up in here


----------



## jackiedh

Received mine this morning--Not hooked up yet....
   
  Jack


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





jackiedh said:


> Received mine this morning--Not hooked up yet....
> 
> Jack


 
  Hey Jack, what's your problem? We're waiting on you!


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





jackiedh said:


> Received mine this morning--Not hooked up yet....
> 
> Jack


 
  Seriously, everyone's waiting for you! Let's go


----------



## paradoxper

Power outage, Jack? No excuses!


----------



## Solude

Low post, Saturday, Jason hasn't been on to say they've shipped... hmm smell troll


----------



## jackiedh

Sorry Buddy no Troll here--just not the time to test it out yet--
   
  Jack


----------



## JeffA

I have Fedex tracking info indicating mine shipped Friday. I am scheduled for delivery on Monday. They are shipping folks.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





jackiedh said:


> Sorry Buddy no Troll here--just not the time to test it out yet--
> 
> Jack


 
   
  Photo or didn't happen


----------



## elwappo99

Where are you located? We can have a head-fier come and check it out for you


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





solude said:


> Low post, Saturday, Jason hasn't been on to say they've shipped... hmm smell troll


 
   
  Jack's legit. He's a friend of mine. We're actually on the phone as I write this. And he owns the Asgard and the Lyr so he knows his Schiit.
   
  Be patient. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  se


----------



## paradoxper

Oh, you two with your low posts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Steve, you are a cruel, cruel man.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





solude said:


> Photo or didn't happen


 
   
  Photo? Yeah, we gotcher photo right heah, pal! *grabbing crotch* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## jackiedh

Located in Northern California-it shipped Thursday Fed Ex Home showed up this morning--
   
  Jack
   
  Serial # last 3 digits 111


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Jack's legit.


 
   
  Shh, I want a photo of the Mjolnir in the wild   Couldn't care less if you listen to it or post impressions just a real deal final Mjolnir in the wild


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> *grabbing crotch*


 
   
  Best not be the Senn cable you're making for me in that hand /shakesfist


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Oh, you two with your low posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Cruel pays better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





solude said:


> Best not be the Senn cable you're making for me in that hand /shakesfist


 
   
  A bit squeamish are we? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  By the way, Jack's working on getting your photo as we speak. 
   
  se


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> A bit squeamish are we?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  He's late already! Hurry up!


----------



## jackiedh

Here you go--Drool----Sitting on my Piano Bench-Then on a little chest--I added a black dot on the volume control
   
  Jack


----------



## Steve Eddy

Photo's been up for five minutes now and no replies? What, did y'all run off to the bathroom with a bottle of Jergens or something? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Photo's been up for five minutes now and no replies? What, did y'all run off to the bathroom with a bottle of Jergens or something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hey! Im'a taking my time! So pretty.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Hey! Im'a taking my time! So pretty.


 
   
  Oh, so that's why they call you Slow Hand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Oh, so that's why they call you Slow Hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  No, Cory 2 meter.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> No, Cory 2 meter.


 
   
  HA!
   
  And on that note, I'm going to bow out for a while before I get into trouble. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> HA!
> 
> And on that note, I'm going to bow out for a while before I get into trouble.
> 
> ...


----------



## dleblanc343

Time for an impression pretty please!!


----------



## dailydoseofdaly

jackiedh said:


> Here you go--Drool----Sitting on my Piano Bench
> 
> Jack




Cool, now how does that bad boy sound?


----------



## Solude

Bad angle/light or are you really missing the labels?


----------



## dailydoseofdaly

If you look real close you can see the volume indicating triangle above the knob, but the name of the amp seems to be missing


----------



## jackiedh

Quote: 





jackiedh said:


> Here you go--Drool----Sitting on my Piano Bench-Then on a little chest--I added a black dot on the volume control
> 
> Jack


----------



## olor1n

Could be the lighting, but the branding/labels appear quite faint. The unit would look more polished if the print appeared as distinctly as the PURE label on that dock.
   
  I'm 77 on the preorder list but have not received any updates since giving payment authorisation weeks ago. It seems that authorisation has since expired. Hoping to still be part of the initial shipment once this oversight is rectified.


----------



## Jodet

Is this another one of those 'no mark on the volume pot' deals? 
   
  I hate to pay $750 for something and then have to get out the masking tape.


----------



## jackiedh

Yep had to put the dot on the knob--Also had to do that on my Asgaard & LYR--
   
  The pre authorization does expire but right before they ship they re authorize your card--then you will see it ship within about an hour--
   
  The Labels appear darker in person--
   
  Jack


----------



## olor1n

Thanks Jack. Is that an LCD-2/3 tethered to the Mjolnir in your pic?


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





solude said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Is that a Q for the HD800? I have one and it's really nice build-wise. Haven't been able to use it though. Just waiting on the Mjolnir.


----------



## jackiedh

No it's my Senn 650's re terminated by Q--
   
  My LCD 2's also with a red silk balanced cable from Q will be plugged in soon....
   
  It sure does wake up the 650's though--Really really sweet!!!
   
  Jack


----------



## jackiedh

So far sounds pretty darn good right out of the box-Quite the powerful amp-
   
  Jack


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





jackiedh said:


> No it's my Senn 650's re terminated by Q--
> 
> My LCD 2's also with a red silk balanced cable from Q will be plugged in soon....
> 
> ...


 
  Oh, I'm melting!
   
  Hope you'll give a detailed mini review.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> Is that a Q for the HD800? I have one and it's really nice build-wise. Haven't been able to use it though. Just waiting on the Mjolnir.


 
   
  Yep a 1/4" one since I already have the 4pin XLR but no balanced amp at the moment.  Which will bring my Q cable count to 4.  And yes, I have issues


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





jackiedh said:


> No it's my Senn 650's re terminated by Q--
> 
> My LCD 2's also with a red silk balanced cable from Q will be plugged in soon....
> 
> ...


 
   
  Are going from a single-ended source (rca) into the Mjolnir?
   
  I don't really want to read how good the HD650 sounds through this amp. I regret moving the HD650 on and have grappled with the temptation to own it again. The real test for the Mjolnir (in terms of how it's voiced) will be the HD800 imo. I hope someone can weigh in with impressions to make the wait for mine more bearable.


----------



## jackiedh

I am not real good at explaining what I hear-but suffice it to say I think it overall sounds pretty impressive--great Bass-sweet almost tube like mids and pretty clear clean highs--seems to have expanded the soundstage on my 650's also...very nice clarity with absolutely no muddiness..
   
  And POWER to spare!!!
   
  Best way I can describe it...
   
  Jack


----------



## Solude

Must resist pulling the trigger until I dump some inventory.


----------



## MomijiTMO

olor1n said:


> Are going from a single-ended source (rca) into the Mjolnir?
> 
> I don't really want to read how good the HD650 sounds through this amp. I regret moving the HD650 on and have grappled with the temptation to own it again. The real test for the Mjolnir (in terms of how it's voiced) will be the HD800 imo. I hope someone can weigh in with impressions to make the wait for mine more bearable.




YOU are going to be the guinea pig for the rest of us lol. I'm waiting for your HD800 impressions.

xoxo





solude said:


> Must resist pulling the trigger until I dump some inventory.



Com'on buy the Mjolnir. It's only $750. :evil:


----------



## Jodet

How hot does it get?


----------



## jackiedh

Not that hot at all--Soon to try my LCD 2's--
   
  Yes a single ended source & not that great of a source right now--
   
  I also have the Schiit Asgaard & Lyr & the new Balanced Bryston BHA 1 --
   
  This one's pretty nice Listening to Jazz At The Pawnshop--
   
  Jack


----------



## MattTCG

Quote: 





jackiedh said:


> Not that hot at all--Soon to try my LCD 2's--
> 
> Yes a single ended source & not that great of a source right now--
> 
> ...


 
   
  Man, I love those recordings!!


----------



## MomijiTMO

I use them to review gear along with Dead Can Dance.


----------



## JeffA

jackiedh said:


> Not that hot at all--Soon to try my LCD 2's--
> 
> Yes a single ended source & not that great of a source right now--
> 
> ...




Very interested to hear what you think of the new amp compared to the Bryston.


----------



## DarknightDK

Quote: 





jackiedh said:


> Not that hot at all--Soon to try my LCD 2's--
> 
> Yes a single ended source & not that great of a source right now--
> 
> ...


 
   
  So in your opinion, which performs better, the Bryston BHA 1 or the Mjolnir?


----------



## MomijiTMO

LOL leave him alone. At least give him a week to give each amp a go.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





jackiedh said:


> Not that hot at all--Soon to try my LCD 2's--


 
   
  Give it some time.  The heatsink is the bottom plate so it'll take some time for the heat to make it around to the top.  At 200mA bias it should be nice and toasty once stable.


----------



## paradoxper

He better be listening for at least 1 week straight.


----------



## jackiedh

Do need some listening time before anything conclusive and some burn in---
   
  Bryston is pretty nice also-But they are different--
   
  Also need to spend some time with my LCD 2's........
   
  Jack


----------



## olor1n

Jack, I've read that the Bryston can seem treble tilted. How does the Mjolnir compare in this region?


----------



## Yitaro

Quote: 





jackiedh said:


> Do need some listening time before anything conclusive and some burn in---
> 
> Bryston is pretty nice also-But they are different--
> 
> ...


 

 Would love to hear your impression of the LCD-2 with the Mjolnir.


----------



## rated1975

+1
  Quote: 





yitaro said:


> Would love to hear your impression of the LCD-2 with the Mjolnir.


----------



## dleblanc343

I would love to hear how it compares to the Bryston as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Have my eyes on either amp to pair with HD 800's, but I'd take the amp with best synergy


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





jackiedh said:


> Not that hot at all--Soon to try my LCD 2's--
> 
> Yes a single ended source & not that great of a source right now--
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'm also waiting on the comparison to the BHA-1..  I know this is a Schiit thread.  However, please give your very unbiased opinion if possible.


----------



## jackiedh

I believe it is too early to really compare the 2 Amps--I wouldn't call the Bryston tilted toward the treble end though--
   
  I have never heard Senn Hd 800's so I couldn't really say how they would sound with either amp--but from what I have read about the sizzly high end of the 800's I would suspect they would sound more bright with the Bryston than the Mjolnir--
   
  So far the Mjolnir sounds to me more full sounding with slightly more presence across the whole spectrum--
   
  But again that is my impression and Jason say's to get at least 50-100 hours on it before any critical evaluations or comparisons--
   
  Still haven't tried my LCD 2's yet but really liking the 650's with this amp...
   
  This amp is a totally phenomenal bargain at $749.00--remember the Bryston is $1295.00!!!
   
  jack


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





jackiedh said:


> I believe it is too early to really compare the 2 Amps--I wouldn't call the Bryston tilted toward the treble end though--
> 
> I have never heard Senn Hd 800's so I couldn't really say how they would sound with either amp--but from what I have read about the sizzly high end of the 800's I would suspect they would sound more bright with the Bryston than the Mjolnir--
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I understand about the price.  But don't let the price determined how the amp sounds.  In a sound compression price is a non factor - IMO.


----------



## dleblanc343

Nice, just what I wanted to hear. I can get the Bryston for just a little bit more than the schiit, but if the schiit does better for me with the lower price tag; all the better! I already like schiit so that's a plus. Then maybe upgrade to the gungnir if it turns out great.


----------



## jackiedh

One thing about the Bryston though from a functionality standpoint it Has Balanced ins, RCA ins & Mini ins--
   
  It has a Balance Control and can also output Single Ended TRS besides Balanced Out and if you choose BOTH at the same time--
   
  It has a Low & High Gain switch
   
  So it is a pretty functional amp--
   
  My one gripe though is the Volume Knob--Very non Linear--very little change from 10-2 on the knob
   
  Overall sound quality though is pretty darn good, but as I said earlier so far to my Ears different than the Mjolnir
   
  Jack


----------



## jackiedh

Sound quality is the ultimate factor for me-which the Mjolnir so far has in spades--But the price is just insane for this level of sound in my opinion!!
   
  Jack


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





jackiedh said:


> Sound quality is the ultimate factor for me-which the Mjolnir so far has in spades--But the price is just insane for this level of sound in my opinion!!
> 
> Jack


 
   
  Good to hear..


----------



## Loevhagen

O_o
   
  How are you able to resist trying the Mjolnir with the LCD-2?
  Quote: 





jackiedh said:


> Still haven't tried my LCD 2's yet but really liking the 650's with this amp...


----------



## jackiedh

Want it to be burnt in first----then get prepared to be Blown Away!!!!!
   
  Jack


----------



## Argo Duck

^ Jack, of course you should do this the way you want.
   
  Just a suggestion - no need to reply....
   
  From a reviewing point of view, it would be interesting to briefly listen with the LCD2 every 20 hours (or whatever) - with a fixed shortlist of tracks and at a fixed volume level on the dial - keeping brief notes as you go.
  Could be real useful information for you and us!


----------



## Solude

My opinion... amps don't burn in, only thermally stabilize   But yes any amp comparisons need to be dB matched and the same song list.  Preferably short so you don't get what I'd call reviewer fatigue where your mind gets tired of actively listening and drifts 
   
  In other news, all my extra gear is gone so... get these into the wild and lets read about it.  Silly as it might sound I'm excited to compare the Mjolnir to the Dynahi in the fall.  More surprisingly I'm more intrigued by the Mjolnir... must be the inner value monger in me.


----------



## Solude

So who took the day off to receive their Mjolnir


----------



## Girls Generation

Subscribed. Anyone with the Lyr and LCD2/3, I'd like to hear differences between the Mjonlir and Lyr/6N1P.


----------



## cogt3

"STATUS: In stock. Orders placed now will ship in 3-5 days."

Should start showing up in Spades soon. 

Haven't got the shipping notification yet but this is encouraging. Now if i can get my IC's back from Moon Audio with their new balanced termination and somebody's fancy red headphone cable I will be in business.


----------



## JeffA

I've had mine running for about two hours now. Initial impressions: good imaging with excellent solidity; wide soundstage; dynamic and fast, great snap. 

My current amp is a Headamp GS-1. I'm not going to offer comparisons of the amps until the Mjolnir has about 100 hours on it.

System: Bryston BDP1 server, Berkeley DAC, Sennheiser HD800, Moon Audio Silver Dragon balanced headphone cable.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Ok that's some home rig .

Seeing I have the GS-1 and the HD800, I'll follow your posts like a hawk!


----------



## DarknightDK

Looking forward to the comparisons too.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





momijitmo said:


> Seeing I have the GS-1 and the HD800, I'll follow your posts like a hawk!


 
   
  My GS-1 is gone but I've had a Dynalo of some sort for years so impressions please.


----------



## sphinxvc

I thought about buying a Mjolnir to power my K1000s & LCD-2s, but I ended up going w/ a _less powerful_ (!), but heavily-biased-into-Class A Pass power amp.  
   
  Anyway, it amazes me that the Mjolnir is more of a hammer than a power amp.
   
  (I think about 2.13w into 74db/120Ω)


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> but I ended up going w/ a _less powerful_ (!), but heavily-biased-into-Class A Pass power amp.


 
   
  Presume the F3 in your sig?  Off topic so feel free to PM instead of replying here... how is it?  I have my eye on the J2 personally.  Getting someone to install a 4pin XLR up front sould be interesting, though likely just get a cable


----------



## 45longcolt

Got the email that sez they're gonna send me an invoice, but so far no actual invoice. Geez, guys.
   
  It's like a scene from a movie:
   
  "I see you shiver with antici....
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
  ...Pation!"
   
  (Name that film.)
   
  And how thoughtful of Schiit to ship me a big honkin' heavily-class-A-biased amp just as the real summer heat starts up. Timing, folks, timing...


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





45longcolt said:


> (Name that film.)


 
  Where are the impressions and some comparisons, guiz!
   
  Rocky Horror.


----------



## faverodefavero

...Show


----------



## caracara08

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Where are the impressions and some comparisons, guiz!
> 
> Rocky Horror.


 
  i shouldnt.. but resubscribing for impressions and some comparisons.


----------



## SeaHawk

The
   
  Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> ...Rocky Horror.


 
   
  Picture
   
  Quote: 





faverodefavero said:


> ...Show


----------



## JeffA

I've had the amp running for about 30 hours now. I would not say it runs hot. The chassis is warm, but if memory isn't failing me, it is not as hot as the Lyr. Definitely not as hot as my 300- watt Class A monos, which have big heatsinks.


----------



## kstaken

Looks like mine will show up Thursday.


----------



## DarknightDK

Quote: 





kstaken said:


> Looks like mine will show up Thursday.


 
   
  Good to see that they're coming in fast and furious now.


----------



## NoPants

also interested in this amplifier, curious to see how it drives k1000s vs the aleph J


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





jeffa said:


> I've had the amp running for about 30 hours now. I would not say it runs hot.


 
   
  Bummer


----------



## Solude

Wednesday and still no impressions?  Boo!


----------



## Loevhagen

IIRC the Burson HA-160D got (crazy) hot, so it's not necessarily a bad sign the Mjolnir doesn't run that hot. Just saying...


----------



## SoupRKnowva

yeah, regardless of how hot it gets, its still got over 200mAs of quiescent current, maybe it just hadnt been on long enough? Its just good to see, thats enoug to be class A basically 100% of the time with the LCD-2/3...we need more impressions


----------



## Rope

Amplifiers need to generate a certain amount of heat to operate properly.  Not that they should be too hot to touch, nor should they be cool to the touch.  Class A amplifiers need to expel unused energy in the form of heat, so class A will run warmer than A/B or the rest of alphabet topology.


----------



## jman06

My first post here.  
   
  I got mine today and just plugged it in.  I think it sounds amazing right out of the box so far.   Pairing it with my LCD-3s right now and it's a huge step from my Schiit Asgard.  It's much more dynamic, has plenty of power, and just sounds really smooth.  With my Asgard the LCD-3s felt a little under powered.  I am very happy with it so far especially for the price.  
   
  Later on I am going to pair it with my Senn HD800 and Grado GS1000i.


----------



## Argo Duck

From the pictures Mjolnir looks like a low, wide, deep design., i.e. large footprint in relation to height [edit: which is good for convection cooling if there's strategically placed holes in the casing]. This likely helps efficiently distribute and shuck off heat. It's just good at staying cool.


----------



## MomijiTMO

loevhagen said:


> IIRC the Burson HA-160D got (crazy) hot, so it's not necessarily a bad sign the Mjolnir doesn't run that hot. Just saying...



He wants it to run hot because then he knows it's heavily biased into class A.


----------



## Loevhagen

I know. Had a headphone amp in the house once that was literally so hot you _could_ fry an egg on it. THAT was class A.  However, the egg would be a total mess - all the cooling ribs and all...


----------



## MomijiTMO

My ß22 get too hot in my climate.


----------



## rated1975

Quote: 





loevhagen said:


> However, the egg would be a total mess


 
   
  When cooking eggs using electronic equipment, next time consider an egg tray


----------



## Solude

The HA-160D got warm, the B22 and Peak get toasty.  I want hot.  If the Mjolnir is only warm... that would tend to suggest there was room to bias it some more.  You guys are touching the bottom right?


----------



## Argo Duck

Maybe hot is reserved for the reference amp?


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





solude said:


> The HA-160D got warm, the B22 and Peak get toasty.  I want hot.  If the Mjolnir is only warm... that would tend to suggest there was room to bias it some more.  You guys are touching the bottom right?


 
   
  This is pretty true, if its not getting that hot....why not turn up the bias even further?


----------



## hodgjy

It has been widely speculated on these boards that Schiit tunes by ear and not by what any meter may say, including thermometers.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> It has been widely speculated on these boards that Schiit tunes by ear and not by what any meter may say, including thermometers.


 
   
  Actually, I need to dispel this notion. We have not one, but two Stanford Research SR1 audio analyzers, one kitted out for analog testing, and one kitted out for digital, with the ultra-low-jitter 8ps reference and 1ppm frequency reference. We specifically bought the second analyzer for digital testing because the commonly available analyzers (including the Audio Precision AP27XX series and the Dscope) have residual jitter in the 600ps-1000ps range, and we wanted something that could better characterize very low jitter.
   
  Bottom line: since the Theta days, we invested heavily in high-end gear test gear, including Stanford spectrum analyzers and interval counters (you guys know that Mike Moffat was one of the first, if not *the* first, person to theorize jitter might be a cause of audio signal degradation, and work to minimize it with some of the earliest clock regeneration schemes in the 1980s?) We know exactly what our products are doing from a test and measurement standpoint, but we don't let that straightjacket us into a specs-for-specsmanship game. 
   
  With respect to Mjolnir, 200ma of bias is huge--more than our 300WPC speaker amps back in the day--but the chassis is large, so it can run relatively cool. Believe me, in a 77-80 degree room, it does not run cool by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Is Statement amplifier still on track to be released this year ?


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> With respect to Mjolnir, 200ma of bias is huge--more than our 300WPC speaker amps back in the day--but the chassis is large, so it can run relatively cool.


 
   
  True.  Don't suppose a Mjolnir Room Heater Limited Edition could be made?


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





solude said:


> True.  Don't suppose a Mjolnir Room Heater Limited Edition could be made?


 
   
  If you don't mind.  Could you please explain why it's important to have the bias set as far into Class A as possible?
   
  What is this going to give me compared to not having it bias far into Class A?


----------



## sphinxvc

Street cred.


----------



## hodgjy

I knew my post would prompt a response to set the record straight. Kudos! Also, it was meant as a compliment if anything. I'd rather have gear that passed the ear test over gear that passed the specs for specs sake game. But, it is great to know that these designers pay attention to both without getting too caught up in the specs game.


----------



## sphinxvc

http://sound.westhost.com/class-a.htm / http://sound.westhost.com/class-a2.htm


----------



## Solude

Question for Jason.  Not sure when these popped on the site but... will balanced PYST cables be available when the Gungnir rolls out?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





solude said:


> Question for Jason.  Not sure when these popped on the site but... will balanced PYST cables be available when the Gungnir rolls out?


 
   
  This was Jason's answer in the PYST thread:
   
  "Coming...will be a bit more pricey because of the connectors. Different cable, too, I believe. Still playing."
   
  se


----------



## 45longcolt

Got mine yesterday and am digging it with LCD-3s.
   
  Curiously, I'm using a higher volume setting than with the Lyr. Which may mean that it's just so clean that I'm listening louder. Have to watch that.
   
  And I'd rate its operating temp as warm rather than hot. I'm wondering whether it would be safe to stack the Bifrost on top of it. Or would that melt the rubber feet on the Bifrost, or bother the Mjolnir? Obviously putting the Bifrost on the bottom is a no-go...


----------



## Solude

Lyr has higher gain so higher power vs the Mjolnir depending on where you are in the sweep.  But will also top out before the Mjolnir and drop out of class A first.


----------



## blankdisc

This Schiit is much bigger than i imagined, and much heavier. This is truly the big leagues as it says in the manual. oh...the user manual is also bigger. hehe...
   
  btw, i think that no one has mentioned this before. Mjolnir comes with three screw-in feet which is a huge plus.
   
  I have to say that it is really worth the wait.


----------



## blankdisc

oh...and i would NOT say that it's hot either. I have had hotter amps in the past (temperature wise, not looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
   
  ppl shouldn't worry about stacking it on top of anything (maybe except ice cubes.)


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





blankdisc said:


> btw, i think that no one has mentioned this before. Mjolnir comes with three screw-in feet which is a huge plus.


 
   
  Photo?


----------



## Mr.Tom

Can anyone show some internal pics?


----------



## m2man

I'm surprised everyone is so quiet about this amp. It sounds great to my ears right out of the box. I'm listening on my LCD-3's.

It is a little bigger and heavier than you would think. I love the red board and 2 internal leds. A poor mans vacuum tube look.

I love the bass. Clearly effortless with tons of headroom. You don't really hear it as much as it's just there, like it's supposed to be. An odd description I suppose. Anyway, very nice.


I haven't had a lot of headphone amps so I don't know that I can give you much of a sound signature or anything. Strangely coming from my Eximus headphone out, I notice the mids the most. Of course, half the time I'm listening to my Pro-900's so don't read too much into that. I give it a thumbs up.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





m2man said:


> Strangely coming from my Eximus headphone out, I notice the mids the most.


 
   
  The most as in?  Up, down, body, dry?


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





mr.tom said:


> Can anyone show some internal pics?


 
   
  Page 5 has the board shot.  Not high resolution but enough to see the pieces.


----------



## m2man

The mids are more pronounced. The Eximus amp is a bit hollow, dry, and a little whimpy. It's sounds like it's missing something in other words. You end up wanting to turn up the treble and bass controls (which don't exist, of course). I'm no longer waiting for the rest of the sound to show up. So, at least in my case, it really makes a big difference what my phones sound like.


----------



## jman06

Quote: 





m2man said:


> I'm surprised everyone is so quiet about this amp. It sounds great to my ears right out of the box. I'm listening on my LCD-3's.
> It is a little bigger and heavier than you would think. I love the red board and 2 internal leds. A poor mans vacuum tube look.
> I love the bass. Clearly effortless with tons of headroom. You don't really hear it as much as it's just there, like it's supposed to be. An odd description I suppose. Anyway, very nice.
> I haven't had a lot of headphone amps so I don't know that I can give you much of a sound signature or anything. Strangely coming from my Eximus headphone out, I notice the mids the most. Of course, half the time I'm listening to my Pro-900's so don't read too much into that. I give it a thumbs up.


 
  The bass was the first thing I noticed too when I listened to it with the LCD-3s.  It's much more pronounced in the low end and has more punchy mid-bass.  I am really enjoying this amp and have been listening to it all day today.  It's been on 12 hours straight and still warm to the touch.


----------



## Solude

And where does the Bryston fit in there JMan?


----------



## kstaken

One more has landed. This is my first Schiit amp and the build quality just seems amazing for the price. It makes the thin sheet metal of my Apex Peak seem just that much worse. We'll see about the sound. Listening with the HD800 now and sounds promising.


----------



## DarknightDK

Looks great! keep those impressions coming!


----------



## MomijiTMO

Very interested in Peak comparisons


----------



## jman06

Quote: 





solude said:


> And where does the Bryston fit in there JMan?


 
   
  The Bryston and Mjolnir are both great amps, but a little different depending on the headphones used.  They both provide excellent mid-bass, low-end extension, and lots of power.  The top-end is where I hear more differences.  On the Bryston it just sounds a little too sharp for me when pairing with the GS1000i and HD800, but not to the point where it becomes harsh around the edges.  The LCD-3's goes very well with the Bryston.  On the other hand all my headphones sound really nice on the Mjolnir.  It's very clean sounding and no harshness around the edges and I have not had to take breaks like I do with the Bryston.  I still need to spend more time with them both, but as of now I give the edge to the Mjolnir. (not taking price in consideration).


----------



## blankdisc

some pics...i have to say photo wise Mjolnir goes very well with either HD800 or HE-6...same goes for the sound actually...


----------



## grokit

Great pics!


----------



## Argo Duck

All ye lucky few who are obviously too busy enjoying your new Schiit to post many impressions...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  would it be fair to call Mjolnir uncolored, transparent, clean with loads of power when needed?
   
  Maybe an amp that takes time to appreciate?


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





blankdisc said:


> some pics...i have to say photo wise Mjolnir goes very well with either HD800 or HE-6...same goes for the sound actually...


 
   
  Question we're all dying to know: Does it have enough power for the HE-6?


----------



## kstaken

I've only had mine for a few hours so I've been refraining from saying anything but yes I would say it's uncolored, very transparent and has plenty of power for most headphones. So far I've tried it with the HD800, HE-5LE and Denon D7100. Even cold out of the box, it's a very, very good amp. We'll see how it is once new toy syndrome is gone and it's weaknesses emerge but right now early impressions are extremely favorable.
   
  Quote: 





argo duck said:


> All ye lucky few who are obviously too busy enjoying your new Schiit to post many impressions...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wotts

I received my Mjolnir just before work and an just now getting chance to listen. My HE-6 is out visiting a friend, so I'm using my T1s right now. I'm very impressed so far!
   
  I'll come back with more coherent thoughts once I've had a few days to enjoys this amp.


----------



## Solude

Someone please do a quick comparison.  Three varied songs, two amps, go!  Bonus if the other amp is a B22, GS-1, Peak or WA22


----------



## blankdisc

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> Question we're all dying to know: Does it have enough power for the HE-6?


 
  yes, it does.


----------



## Asr

Have a question for Jason: would it be ok to stack another component on top of the Mjolnir? Or more specifically, would it be bad to obstruct the venting on the top by less than half an inch of clearance?
   
  Quote: 





solude said:


> Someone please do a quick comparison.  Three varied songs, two amps, go!  Bonus if the other amp is a B22, GS-1, Peak or WA22


 
   
  Uh not sure how anyone could compare a balanced amp (Mjolnir) to unbalanced amps like the GS-1 and Peak. Comparisons could be made to the GS-X and Pinnacle, though, and since I'm thinking about ordering a Mjolnir for myself, naturally I'd compare to the GS-X which I own.


----------



## 45longcolt

Impressions - with about 20 hours.
   
  Clean, clear, completely unstressed by LCD-3s. Absolutely solid bass, more differentiated that the Lyr that preceeded it. Also much easier to appreciate high end details. However, when compared to tubes, is less romantic, which just might be to your taste. More involving than a Violectric I had which I never warmed up to. But boy does it sound truthful. And it has the same ease as a 600-horsepower car on the freeway. 
   
  Bottom line, I hate turning it off.
   
  (Marantz M15 Limited player, Bifrost, Mjolnir, Norse Norn, LCD-3)


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





asr said:


> Uh not sure how anyone could compare a balanced amp (Mjolnir) to unbalanced amps like the GS-1 and Peak.


 
   
  Same way I do mine.  Plug the DAC's balanced output to the Mjolnir, the unbalanced to the Peak.  4pin XLR to LCD-3 on the Mjolnir, 1/4" to the LCD-3 on the Peak.  dB match them and go.  Bonus points for having the same interconnect and headphone cable... like I do


----------



## Girls Generation

Oh God more Lyr comparisons please, I just want to hear the obvious to confirm.


----------



## hodgjy

Must resist the urge to go balanced.

Does the Mjolnir have any power on/off thump?


----------



## DarknightDK

Quote: 





solude said:


> Someone please do a quick comparison.  Three varied songs, two amps, go!  Bonus if the other amp is a B22, GS-1, Peak or WA22


 
   
  Think you'll have to pull the trigger on one for a comparison Solude. From the looks of things, having a used Mjolnir showing up in the for sale thread is rather low. Would love to have you do a review on it since you've heard all the amps mentioned above in your system.


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





wotts said:


> I received my Mjolnir just before work and an just now getting chance to listen. My HE-6 is out visiting a friend, so I'm using my T1s right now. I'm very impressed so far!
> 
> I'll come back with more coherent thoughts once I've had a few days to enjoys this amp.


 

 I'm using this with the T1s as well  So far, this amp is letting me hear more details in recordings. I can hear PA hum in live recordings that I havent heard before. Everything appears to flow in a very coherent manner. This amp really does get out of the music's way, so to speak  Stay tuned for further impressions. As many others have said already, Mjolnir has re-wrote the book on value for your money. Few amps are in this league.
   
  EDIT: One more thing, the bass is way better on Mjolnir than the Burson 160D. It goes deeper and has more texture, no boominess! It only takes a few minutes to realize this, not days.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> Think you'll have to pull the trigger on one for a comparison Solude.


 
   
  Patience DK.  I need to get some things crossed off the to-do list and then... trigger pull.  Just not too keen on losing my shirt like I did on the Burson Soloist.  But who knows, maybe I end up sending in my Peak and the Mjolnir is my 'service loaner'


----------



## .Sup

blankdisc said:


> some pics...i have to say photo wise Mjolnir goes very well with either HD800 or HE-6...same goes for the sound actually...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Girls Generation

Lens distortion?


----------



## O8h7w

Not lens distortion in the size of the last picture (unless it's just a crop of the first, even then it feels like it's a little too much).
   
  But something with those light and dark regions tapered in on the end like that smells optical illusion to me. Since Schiit wouldn't send us amps with tiny scratches on the bottom, I feel assured they wont send us amps that are not straight. I feel equally safe they wont change their design.
   
  Still, that sure doesn't look quite straight...


----------



## .Sup

o8h7w said:


> Not lens distortion in the size of the last picture (unless it's just a crop of the first, even then it feels like it's a little too much).
> 
> But something with those light and dark regions tapered in on the end like that smells optical illusion to me. Since Schiit wouldn't send us amps with tiny scratches on the bottom, I feel assured they wont send us amps that are not straight. I feel equally safe they wont change their design.
> 
> Still, that sure doesn't look quite straight...



Thought so too but still it would be nice to hear confirmation from one of the owners


----------



## Mr.Tom

Quote: 





.sup said:


>


 
  Looks like a cheap lens, or poorly made expensive lens.


----------



## Asr

Oh you have got to be kidding me here, the bottom of the amp is straight. Have none of you handled a camera? It's called perspective distortion, which exhibits in different ways at different focal lengths.
   
  Quote: 





solude said:


> Same way I do mine.  Plug the DAC's balanced output to the Mjolnir, the unbalanced to the Peak.  4pin XLR to LCD-3 on the Mjolnir, 1/4" to the LCD-3 on the Peak.  dB match them and go.  Bonus points for having the same interconnect and headphone cable... like I do


 
   
  That's not a fair comparison as it has 3 variables. You can't just volume-match and expect the only variable to be the amp. If a balanced DAC has been designed properly (i.e., with a dual-differential DAC configuration), the balanced output is going to sound better than the unbalanced output and the Mjolnir will have an unfair advantage. Plus, you have one balanced headphone vs an unbalanced headphone - the balanced headphone will have a faster impulse response, among other things.


----------



## blankdisc

The bottom is straight, and there is no lens distortion. it's basically the shades tricking your eyes. no need to concern here.


----------



## blankdisc

yes, it is a cheap lens. cheap lens doesn't mean bad lens. expansive lens doesn't mean good photo.
  Quote: 





mr.tom said:


> Looks like a cheap lens, or poorly made expensive lens.


----------



## blankdisc

LOL... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





asr said:


> Oh you have got to be kidding me here, the bottom of the amp is straight. Have none of you handled a camera? It's called perspective distortion, which exhibits in different ways at different focal lengths.


 
   
   
  Mjolnir is a great amp. Whoever can afford it should really give it a try. After all Schiit does offer a 15-day money back policy. Take advantage of that! 
   
  We can say all the good words in the world, but it shouldn't mean anything other than your own ears.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





asr said:


> If a balanced DAC has been designed properly (i.e., with a dual-differential DAC configuration), the balanced output is going to sound better than the unbalanced output and the Mjolnir will have an unfair advantage. Plus, you have one balanced headphone vs an unbalanced headphone - the balanced headphone will have a faster impulse response, among other things.


 
   
  Isn't that the point of the comparison?  To see if the Mjolnir can compete with other amps when used at its best?  And vice versa, the Peak has to perform as what it is... a single ended amplifier.  As far as I'm concerned the comparison of A and B is fair when both are used as intended.  Comparing the Peak and Mjolnir while one uses the HD800 and the other LCD-3 would be silly but otherwise fair game.
   
  But if you think balanced amps should only need to be better than other balanced amps and single ended amps better than single ended... have at it.  I just want the better amp.  And so far... it hasn't been one of the balanced options that land on my desk /shrug


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





solude said:


> Isn't that the point of the comparison?  To see if the Mjolnir can compete with other amps when used at its best?  And vice versa, the Peak has to perform as what it is... a single ended amplifier.  As far as I'm concerned the comparison of A and B is fair when both are used as intended.  Comparing the Peak and Mjolnir while one uses the HD800 and the other LCD-3 would be silly but otherwise fair game.
> 
> But if you think balanced amps should only need to be better than other balanced amps and single ended amps better than single ended... have at it.  I just want the better amp.  And so far... it hasn't been one of the balanced options that land on my desk /shrug


 
   
  I agree with this. Many people argue that some single ended amplifiers will outperform balanced ones. At this high end, everyone's looking for their top sound, regardless of means.


----------



## Asr

Quote: 





solude said:


> Isn't that the point of the comparison?  To see if the Mjolnir can compete with other amps when used at its best?  And vice versa, the Peak has to perform as what it is... a single ended amplifier.  As far as I'm concerned the comparison of A and B is fair when both are used as intended.  Comparing the Peak and Mjolnir while one uses the HD800 and the other LCD-3 would be silly but otherwise fair game.
> 
> But if you think balanced amps should only need to be better than other balanced amps and single ended amps better than single ended... have at it.  I just want the better amp.  And so far... it hasn't been one of the balanced options that land on my desk /shrug


 
   
  Ah ok I get what you're saying, I hadn't considered that point of view. I agree that your comparison would be interesting as well - actually, probably more interesting than a comparison to another balanced amp.


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





blankdisc said:


>


 
   
  I love these pics. The Mjolnir looks like a great match for the HD800 aesthetically and early impressions of synergy are encouraging.
   
  I'm fortunate to have an HD800 without the infamous 6khz peak and I found some magic in pairing it with the Lyr + Amperex Bugle Boys. Hoping for that kind of signature (i.e. great balance, bottom end weight, explosive dynamics) from the Mjolnir. It was a struggle to resist going with other options as Schiit encountered set backs, but it seems the wait will be worth it in the end.


----------



## Mr.Tom

Quote: 





blankdisc said:


> expansive lens doesn't mean good photo.


 
  Shows what you know! I read on line that if one buys a $3k Canon SLR, all of the pic will be very good!


----------



## dadab12

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> I love these pics. The Mjolnir looks like a great match for the HD800 aesthetically and early impressions of synergy are encouraging.
> 
> I'm fortunate to have an HD800 without the infamous 6khz peak and I found some magic in pairing it with the Lyr + Amperex Bugle Boys. Hoping for that kind of signature (i.e. great balance, bottom end weight, explosive dynamics) from the Mjolnir. It was a struggle to resist going with other options as Schiit encountered set backs, but it seems the wait will be worth it in the end.


 
  Hi, what's your HD800 serial number?
  hwo does it look on an equalizer?


----------



## Solude

*STATUS: In stock. Kinda. We're struggling a bit with demand. Orders placed now will ship in 1-2 weeks.*
   
  Looks like a win for Schiit =)


----------



## Loevhagen

Order one, Solude. I have the Soloist here back home - and would like to read your relative impressions of the Mjolnir versus the Australian.


----------



## dcginc

Any LCD-2 owners using the Mjolnir?

Thinking about both as my next move away from my current setup


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





loevhagen said:


> Order one, Solude.


 
   
  You buying?   Unless my math is off it'll cost me ~$180 to try it if it doesn't best the Peak.


----------



## WilCox

Quote: 





dcginc said:


> Any LCD-2 owners using the Mjolnir?


 
   
  I will be shortly.  I ordered my Mjolnir yesterday morning and received a FedEx ship notice yesterday evening.  It should be delivered by Thursday.  I have LCD-2, HD 800 and HD 650 with balanced cables just waiting for a balanced amp. (I ordered a Bryson BHA-1 back in early April and I'm still waiting.)


----------



## dleblanc343

Quote: 





wilcox said:


> I will be shortly.  I ordered my Mjolnir yesterday morning and received a FedEx ship notice yesterday evening.  It should be delivered by Thursday.  I have LCD-2, HD 800 and HD 650 with balanced cables just waiting for an amp. (I ordered a Bryson BHA-1 back in early April and I'm still waiting.)


 

 Anxious to hear a comparison between both amps if you get the chance! And nice testing sample of headphones too


----------



## Loevhagen

Dunno. I ordered the Australian unheard for the LCD-3 - and even though it is a bit early in the listening process, I'm not sure if the Mjolnir will add significant changes to the LCD-3 over the Soloist. 
   
  So, I'll wait, and follow impressions in this thread for some time, before I decide. 
  Quote: 





solude said:


> You buying?   Unless my math is off it'll cost me ~$180 to try it if it doesn't best the Peak.


----------



## Girls Generation

$180 for shipping both ways + tax?
  Quote: 





solude said:


> You buying?   Unless my math is off it'll cost me ~$180 to try it if it doesn't best the Peak.


----------



## clsidxxl

Quote: 





wilcox said:


> I will be shortly.  I ordered my Mjolnir yesterday morning and received a FedEx ship notice yesterday evening.  It should be delivered by Thursday.  I have LCD-2, HD 800 and HD 650 with balanced cables just waiting for a balanced amp. (I ordered a Bryson BHA-1 back in early April and I'm still waiting.)


 
  I hesitate between Mjolnir and Bryston BHA-1 a comparison would be very good,please.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> $180 for shipping both ways + tax?


 
   
  Didn't include taxes since those could be refunded   Just shipping and the 5%.


----------



## kstaken

Here, let me help. I wouldn't worry about that. Just buy one. My Mjolnir only has 40 hours or so on it but my early comparisons with my well run in and much loved Peak have ended up with the Peak sitting powered off. I'll revisit that again once new toy syndrome wears off but the Mjolnir is a pretty incredible amp. In particular, the Mjolnir + the new Denon D7100 is just stunning. I've also tried the HD800, LCD-2, HE-5LE and K701 and they all sound great but these new Denons + the Mjolnir just creates music.
   
  BTW, my source chain here is a Mac mini -> firewire -> Metric Halo ULN-2 -> coax -> Denon DCD-A100 SACD Player/DAC connected single ended to the Mjolnir. I've also tried the ULN-2 connected directly via balanced cables but the Denon is so much better that the lack of a balanced connection is irrelevant.
   
  Quote: 





solude said:


> You buying?   Unless my math is off it'll cost me ~$180 to try it if it doesn't best the Peak.


----------



## Solude

Not helping


----------



## paradoxper

Mjolnir v Peak, yes please! GO!


----------



## TwoEars

Post removed, keep the impression coming


----------



## Solude

For everyone that has received their Mjolnir... please ignore the above and give your early impressions.  Feel free to update them as they change.  That's sort of why we're here.  If we only wanted to read full reviews written by professions, we'd be at the news stand and only have the very limited options that make it to print on our short lists.  No thanks.


----------



## Solude

Question for Jason though.  Can these be used on the XLR preamp output to powered monitors?


----------



## paradoxper

Edit: Previous post irrelevant.


----------



## kstaken

Post removed: all just a mixup.


----------



## preproman

Looks like a case of mistaken identity.


----------



## O8h7w

Quote: 





solude said:


> Question for Jason though.  Can these be used on the XLR preamp output to powered monitors?


 
   
  Unless Jason got it wrong, the answer is yes. The standard for routing balanced audio with XLR is that male connectors outputs audio into female connectors, and that there is a female connector. Note that it's the same way in the other end of the cable, but the cable has the other role in that connection.
   
  Hope I'm clear enough. But I guess I'm no more clear than a freeway with a meter of snow on it.


----------



## Solude

Any normal balanced amp I wouldn't even ask.  But since the adapter sinks the cold wire to ground... just thought I'd make sure it was circlotron friendly.


----------



## O8h7w

Oh, that's an XLR -> RCA adapter... I somehow saw an XLR connector (for soldering to a cable). Sorry. Where's the facepalm smiley? m-(
   
  If I were to wire it, I would avoid connecting an active output to ground. Just sayin'. But I'm not even entirely sure the adapter does that, it could just connect cold to cold and leave the ground out altogether.


----------



## TwoEars

Quote: 





kstaken said:


> Woah, woah WOAH!!!!!! You need to go back and read that thread again you're attributing all kinds of things to me that I never said. You're muddling my statements with the statements from user Katun. I said absolutely nothing about any Bose headphones or any V shaped sound signature in regard to the D7100. And I have qualified all my statements by saying these are out of the box impressions.


 

 Sorry - it's been a long day at work, didn't get home until really late. Must have misread the user name!
   
  Previous comment removed - please continue with your impressions!


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





kstaken said:


> Here, let me help. I wouldn't worry about that. Just buy one. My Mjolnir only has 40 hours or so on it but my early comparisons with my well run in and much loved Peak have ended up with the Peak sitting powered off. I'll revisit that again once new toy syndrome wears off but the Mjolnir is a pretty incredible amp. In particular, *the Mjolnir + the new Denon D7100 is just stunning*. I've also tried the HD800, LCD-2, HE-5LE and K701 and they all sound great but these new Denons + the Mjolnir just creates music.
> 
> BTW, my source chain here is a Mac mini -> firewire -> Metric Halo ULN-2 -> coax -> Denon DCD-A100 SACD Player/DAC connected single ended to the Mjolnir. I've also tried the ULN-2 connected directly via balanced cables but the Denon is so much better that the lack of a balanced connection is irrelevant.


 
  How cutting-edge can you get, congrats on being first on the block
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## MomijiTMO

twoears said:


> Sorry - it's been a long day at work, didn't get home until really late. Must have misread the user name!
> 
> Previous comment removed - please continue with your impressions!



Nah leave it there, it's hilarious.

I completely share your opinion of our D7100 friend though . 

ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN!!!!

(Let's try our best to NOT do that in this thread.)


----------



## Solude

One you all suck   Two Mjolnir trigger pulled   But looking like it'll be a month before I see it so... no impressions for a while.


----------



## paradoxper

Definite Peak V Mjolnir. This works. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thanks Solude!


----------



## kstaken

@TwoEars - no worries. Getting back on track ...
   
  So far the only thing I dislike about the Mjolnir is that it only has a single input. Kinda makes things inconvenient for us vinyl users. Did I see somewhere that the Schiit statement amp is intended to address that limitation?


----------



## MomijiTMO

solude said:


> One you all suck   Two Mjolnir trigger pulled   But looking like it'll be a month before I see it so... no impressions for a while.






I can't wait to see what you think of it. Remember its got a big chassis heat sink and you can't fry an egg on it.


----------



## kstaken

.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





kstaken said:


> This is completely uncalled for. I did not say the things @TwoEars claimed I did and my opinions have not flip flopped on anything. People wanted impressions on a new headphone, I have said headphone in my possession, I've been extremely impressed by said headphone when placed along side all the other headphones that I own including the HD800 and I offered some early impressions of the headphone nothing more. So apparently it's only OK to post early impressions if those impressions are negative. I get it now. Thanks. I won't comment on Mjolnir any more either then because I have nothing bad to say.


 
  Don't worry Kstaken. He's only being a brat because it's not a GS-5.


----------



## MomijiTMO

kstaken said:


> This is completely uncalled for. I did not say the things @TwoEars claimed I did and my opinions have not flip flopped on anything. People wanted impressions on a new headphone, I have said headphone in my possession, I've been extremely impressed by said headphone when placed along side all the other headphones that I own including the HD800 and I offered some early impressions of the headphone nothing more. So apparently it's only OK to post early impressions if those impressions are negative. I get it now. Thanks. I won't comment on Mjolnir any more either then because I have nothing bad to say.




I know you didn't say the alleged D7100 comments. My comments were directed at _that_ member. You need to have a break from the internet. You can't get all touchy feely QQ all the time . The whole, whoops, I confused two members with similar looking names if funny. It happens all the time.




paradoxper said:


> Don't worry Kstaken. He's only being a brat because it's not a GS-5.




Mate we have to wait for the GS-6 because if we omit the 'S'.... LIKE A G6 LIKE A G6..


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





momijitmo said:


> Mate we have to wait for the GS-6 because if we omit the 'S'.... LIKE A G6 LIKE A G6..


 
  Not too sure if Justin is G like that. Feel me?


----------



## MomijiTMO

But he's with the Stax Mafia... which is kinda gansta like...


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





momijitmo said:


> But he's with the Stax Mafia... which is kinda gansta like...


 
  Bunch of Zealots!!!


----------



## kstaken

Yeah, sorry, stepping away now.


----------



## preproman

What's a G6?


----------



## MomijiTMO

Like a G6

/ thread derailment


----------



## Girls Generation

Your mjolnir is mine when you decide to sell it. 
  Quote: 





solude said:


> One you all suck   Two Mjolnir trigger pulled   But looking like it'll be a month before I see it so... no impressions for a while.


----------



## Solude

Hehe if you're in Vancouver at the time sure... in Seoul, ouchies


----------



## kstaken

Ahh, that's better.


----------



## Neogeo333

Just my luck, got the Mjolnir today and have to catch a plane to NY.  Just opened to see the chassis and thats it.  This 2 weeks are gonna be so hard.  Same thing happened when I my Eximus DP-1.  Glad to see more of you guys are getting yours.  My serial is 112.


----------



## olor1n

More impressions please! People asking how the LCD-2 sounds from the Mjolnir should already know the Audez'e sounds good from any half decent amp. Unless Schiit have failed miserably, it should go without saying the LCD-2 will be damn good from the Mjolnir. The HD800/HE-6 impressions are what will provide the most insight into what this amp is capable of. Need people to elaborate more on those.


----------



## TwoEars

You lucky guys with your new toy would you describe the Mjolnir as:
   
  A) Warm // neutral // cold
  B) Lots of slam and PRAT // more laid back and smooth
  C) Images well // diffuse imaging
  D) Harsh and aggresive leading edges // smoth and flowing leading edges
  E) Slow // medium // fast


----------



## kstaken

Preliminary impressions of course, but I'd describe it as transparent and highly resolving with effortless dynamics. I don't perceive any significant color coming from the amp it self but how true that is is really hard to say. The sound you're going to get out of it is largely determined by the source you feed it with (and the headphones of course). Give it a bright shrill source (or recording) and the amp is going to be perceived as bright and shrill, give it a warm syrupy one and the amp will be warm and syrupy. So I guess I'd answer your categories this way.
   
  A) neutral (although exactly what that means is harder to define than it should be)
  B) Lots of slam and PRAT assuming the source is providing it.
  C) If the source provides the imaging it will allow it through and then it's largely up to the headphones. For instance the HD800 tends to have slightly more diffuse imaging than something like the HE-5LE or D7100. 
  D) I don't known how to separate this from the sound of the source. The sound I get is smooth and musical with no harshness.
  E) fast
   
  It's been my experience that way too many headphones amps color the sound too much. I just want the amp to stay out of the way and amplify my source signal without molesting it. So far the Mjolnir is doing as good of a job as I've heard even compared to some much more expensive amps that I've owned/own.


----------



## grokit

*kstaken*, how does your HE-5LE sound out of the Mjolnir compared to your other amps?


----------



## TwoEars

Quote: 





kstaken said:


> Preliminary impressions of course, but I'd describe it as transparent and highly resolving with effortless dynamics. I don't perceive any significant color coming from the amp it self but how true that is is really hard to say. The sound you're going to get out of it is largely determined by the source you feed it with (and the headphones of course). Give it a bright shrill source (or recording) and the amp is going to be perceived as bright and shrill, give it a warm syrupy one and the amp will be warm and syrupy. So I guess I'd answer your categories this way.
> 
> A) neutral (although exactly what that means is harder to define than it should be)
> B) Lots of slam and PRAT assuming the source is providing it.
> ...


 
   
  Damn you! Buying urge increasing... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Certainly sounds like my kind of amp - I like my amps to have slam and PRAT but I think I want to try and move away a little from the very warm coloration that my current HA-160 is providing.
   
  And... once again sorry about my mistake earlier.


----------



## Argo Duck

Agreed! The problem with too much color is that it can obscure subtle but musically valuable detail and texture in whatever's being delivered from source.
    
  Quote:


kstaken said:


> *It's been my experience that way too many headphones amps color the sound too much*. I just want the amp to stay out of the way and amplify my source signal without molesting it. *So far the Mjolnir is doing as good of a job as I've heard even compared to some much more expensive amps that I've owned/own.*


 
   
  Right. The fact there have been almost no "wow" comments compared to e.g. the posts in the 'Schitt Lyr shipping. Impressions?' thread at about the same stage has had me thinking Mjolnir could be doing it right. Less exciting short term but more to appreciate long term.
   
  Thanks for the comments.


----------



## kstaken

The Mjolnir is the first dedicated headphone amp I've had that actually has enough power for them. I do like them with the Peak but it clearly runs out of steam if things get busy and large scale classical is out of the question. Previously my best results were with speaker amps. The HE-5LE are 38ohms so the Mjolnir actually has more power available for these than it will for the HE-6 which are 50 ohms. So the answer is the HE-5LE sound as good as I've ever heard them. The Mjonir seems to have more than enough power while also being much more resolving than any of the speaker amps I've tried. A well powered HE-5LE is a much better headphone than most people realize and it probably images more like speakers than anything else I have around.
   
  I'm really curious to find out if the Mjolnir has enough power to truly optimize the HE-6. I've often read that 5W is still not really enough for those to be at their best.
   
   
  Quote: 





grokit said:


> *kstaken*, how does your HE-5LE sound out of the Mjolnir compared to your other amps?


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





asr said:


> That's not a fair comparison as it has 3 variables. You can't just volume-match and expect the only variable to be the amp. If a balanced DAC has been designed properly (i.e., with a dual-differential DAC configuration), the balanced output is going to sound better than the unbalanced output and the Mjolnir will have an unfair advantage. Plus, you have one balanced headphone vs an unbalanced headphone - the balanced headphone will have a faster impulse response, among other things.


 
   
  Hi,
  Can you expand on this a bit? (No I'm NOT trolling).
  The Mojo sounds like a great design, but I don't see why a balanced output will necessarily sound better than an SE output or why it will have a faster impulse response, we are talikng about a 20 kHz bandwidth and a amp that outputs a few Volts.
  signed,
  curious


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





kstaken said:


> The Mjolnir is the first dedicated headphone amp I've had that actually has enough power for them. I do like them with the Peak but it clearly runs out of steam if things get busy and large scale classical is out of the question. Previously my best results were with speaker amps. The HE-5LE are 38ohms so the Mjolnir actually has more power available for these than it will for the HE-6 which are 50 ohms. So the answer is the HE-5LE sound as good as I've ever heard them. The Mjonir seems to have more than enough power while also being much more resolving than any of the speaker amps I've tried. A well powered HE-5LE is a much better headphone than most people realize and it probably images more like speakers than anything else I have around.
> 
> I'm really curious to find out if the Mjolnir has enough power to truly optimize the HE-6. I've often read that 5W is still not really enough for those to be at their best.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Thanks for the answer; I had a feeling that the Mjolnir would be a great match for the 5LE. I've always been of the opinion that 5 watts is pretty much the minimum to drive the HE6 to its potential, so I do think that the HE6 will sound very good with the Mjolnir as well. But along with the 120 ohm K1000, the proof will be in the pudding!


----------



## vcoheda

i don't really buy audio equipment anymore, as i am pretty content with my current setups but the schiit gear looks interesting and i could see myself picking up the statement amp, which is supposed to come out later this year.


----------



## rwelles

(First post here, be gentle)
   
  Here's a couple of photos: back-showing connections and bottom-showing the 3 feet.
   
   
   
   

   

   
   
   
   
*Some operational observations/responses.*
  Yes, the top does get a little warm, but never hot. Ambient temp here is 68-73°F. Top is warmer than skin temp but not by much, even after on for 24+ hours. The bottom does get very toasty. It does radiate below, so be mindful if you are stacking it on top of other equipment. 
  Earlier post asked if you can stack equipment on top of it. Absolutely don't block the air vents. I'd guess that 6" is minimum clearance for anything over the vents. But Jason will have the best answer to that question. 
  Another post showed XLR>RCA adapters, asking if they would work for the preamp. If the adapters include a balancing transformer inside, then it should be okay. If they're just straight wire, then you'll trip protection circuits. Again, Jason knows best.
   
*Sound Quality*
  This is my first dedicated headphone amp, so I don't have anything to really compare it to. My signal chain is ALAC>BitPerfect>DacMagic Plus>Mjolnir>HE-500. I absolutely love the SQ, especially the sound stage. It seems to encompass a sphere about 6" larger than my head, never ever heard that before with any headphones. Instrument positioning is very solid and seamless. 
  The best way I could try to describe the sound of the Mjolnir is transparent. It doesn't project a "sound" of its own. Of course, other members will have much better opinions on this than I do, given my limited experience. 
   
  Summing up: I love this amp! My biggest gripe is that I have to wait 20 WHOLE seconds to slip into my little slice of audio nirvana after I turn it on. 
   
  hope this has been helpful,
  rob


----------



## 45longcolt

Someone asked for impressions vs. Lyr, which is what I've been using (w/Golden Lion tubes) for more than a year with Audeze LCD-2s and -3s.
   
  What the M has over the L is detail, both subtle and nearly-dropped-my-scotch varieties. F'rinstance, on one CD I heard turntale noise. Meaning the disc was sourced not from the master tape but from a clean LP (Boo! Hiss! Rip-off!) Not something I really wanted to know, but the M fairly whupped me upside the head with it. Things that you will hear through the L if you care to listen are presented starkly on the M, especially in the upper mids and treble.
   
  Bass is profound on the M, though it may sound less fullsome than on the L. It's an old cliche that tube bass is a bit tubby and uncontrolled, and here's another example. Transients are faster on the M, not that the L is any slouch in that department, but crisper is crisper. And the M has more PRAT (do you know what a prat is in Brit-speak?) as well as the sense of unlimited reserves mentioned by others.
   
  What the L has is that old tube magic, that puts you in a mellow mood and almost convinces you that beauty is truth. Almost. Going directly from the L to the M, the SS unit sounded a little colorless at times. I don't think that's the case; voices, for example, do sound compelling through the M. But like the Bifrost DAC, the M refuses to rose-tint things. In fact, on a couple of recordings it has sounded a bit hard, which the L will almost never do.
   
  For detail-critical listening (especially mixing work,) the M has it all. For tubey goodness, the L. Hope this helps.


----------



## JeffA

Quote: 





twoears said:


> You lucky guys with your new toy would you describe the Mjolnir as:
> 
> A) Warm // neutral // cold
> B) Lots of slam and PRAT // more laid back and smooth
> ...


 
  My impressions:
  A)  Neutral.
  B)  Good slam. Amp has excellent dynamics and bite.
  C)  Imaging is very good. Particularly with respect to the solidity of the images. With some amps, you feel as if you could easily punch through the soundstage with your fist. With the M, the soundstage presents itself as a more concrete wall of sound.
  D) If I had to choose between the two options, I would say "Harsh and aggressive." This is not an amp that dulls or rounds things. If the original recording has aggressive leading edges, that is what you will hear. This is not the amp to get if you want to tone things down, or make things sound syrupy.
  E. Fast. Although the amp is resolving and allows lots of detail through, which can give you the impression that it has slowed down the music, when it really hasn't.


----------



## kskwerl

Can the Mjolnir drive cans like the HE-6 and does it have overhead for a HE-500?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> Can the Mjolnir drive cans like the HE-6 and does it have overhead for a HE-500?


 
  Not to nitpick, but Lyr can drive HE-6.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> Can the Mjolnir drive cans like the HE-6 and does it have overhead for a HE-500?


 
   
  Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Not to nitpick, but Lyr can drive HE-6.


 
   
  The Lyr can make the HE-6 loud, but not really properly drive it.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> The Lyr can make the HE-6 loud, but not really properly drive it.


 
  Haha. Yea, that was pretty much the point. I am a bit tired, apologies.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Haha. Yea, that was pretty much the point. I am a bit tired, apologies.


 
   
  Indeed. I'm very excited to hear this amp myself. I haven't heard too much about it from the die hard HE-6 users who are all about "more power".


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> Indeed. I'm very excited to hear this amp myself. I haven't heard too much about it from the die hard HE-6 users who are all about "more power".


 
  I agree with them on HE-6 > speaker taps = most optimal. But I've heard some amps drive the HE-6 with fine authority.
  Hoping within a few weeks we get some concrete impressions of this pairing. I am trying to hold off ordering until then.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> I agree with them on HE-6 > speaker taps = most optimal. But I've heard some amps drive the HE-6 with fine authority.
> Hoping within a few weeks we get some concrete impressions of this pairing. I am trying to hold off ordering until then.


 
   
  Indeed. At the LA meet I will definitely be trying out the pair.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> But I've heard some amps drive the HE-6 with fine authority.


 
   
   
  Which ones?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Which ones?


 
  The Dark Star, Beta 22, Leben CS300XS, Pinnacle, and one of the Audio-gd's (Forget model).
  I'll say I did enjoy all of them, but speaker taps have yielded better results.
   
  Though, the Dark Star and HE-6 is a heavenly pair, IMO.


----------



## DarknightDK

Yep. I can vouch for the Dark Star and HE-6 as well. Great pairing!


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Not to nitpick, but Lyr can drive HE-6.


 
  Yea I'm thinking about getting rid of my Lyr for the Mjolnir but I'm not sure yet. I don't plan on owning the HE-6's I just have my HE-500's and LCD-2's so it's prob not worth the upgrade but I'm still considering it.


----------



## Solude

If you are happy with the Lyr and don't have a list of things you'd change... hang tight.  Change for change can be fun, but expensive.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





solude said:


> If you are happy with the Lyr and don't have a list of things you'd change... hang tight.  Change for change can be fun, but expensive.


 
  Yea I think you're right, I rather buy some new tubes or a line conditoner and a Q audio cable for my HE-500s


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> Yea I think you're right, I rather buy some new tubes or a line conditoner and a Q audio cable for my HE-500s


 
  Take your time and enjoy what you've got. It's a long audio journey.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





solude said:


> If you are happy with the Lyr and don't have a list of things you'd change... hang tight.  Change for change can be fun, but expensive.


----------



## mikek200

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> Yea I'm thinking about getting rid of my Lyr for the Mjolnir but I'm not sure yet. I don't plan on owning the HE-6's I just have my HE-500's and LCD-2's so it's prob not worth the upgrade but I'm still considering it.


 
   
  Yes,I'm in the same boat as you.....
   
  and ,to make matters worse..just got a nice pair of T1's a few days ago...
   
  Still,,.....,would love to know how, the He-6's sound with the Mjolnir


----------



## wotts

I'll be sure to report on the HE-6 when mine comes back from a west coast visit. I've been using the Mjolnir with my T1s and so far it's really awesome. I don't think any of my other amps have produced this type of full-on sound. I first said it was like "the amp grabbed the cans by the throat, blasted a firehose of music into them and started making love to my ears."
   
  Or something like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Either way, I'm very impressed so far.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





wotts said:


> I'll be sure to report on the HE-6 when mine comes back from a west coast visit. I've been using the Mjolnir with my T1s and so far it's really awesome.* I don't think any of my other amps have produced this type of full-on sound*. I first said it was like "the amp grabbed the cans by the throat, blasted a firehose of music into them and started making love to my ears."
> 
> Or something like that.
> 
> ...


 
  Even though you have a Beta 22? Those are strong words...


----------



## wotts

The ß22 has always sounded a little thin to me but I can't put my finger on why. When time allows, I'm planning to check all the solder joints again. For the most part it sits under a cover.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





wotts said:


> The ß22 has always sounded a little thin to me but I can't put my finger on why. When time allows, I'm planning to check all the solder joints again. For the most part it sits under a cover.


 
  Interesting....


----------



## mikek200

Quote: 





wotts said:


> I'll be sure to report on the HE-6 when mine comes back from a west coast visit. I've been using the Mjolnir with my T1s and so far it's really awesome. I don't think any of my other amps have produced this type of full-on sound. I first said it was like "the amp grabbed the cans by the throat, blasted a firehose of music into them and started making love to my ears."
> 
> Or something like that.
> 
> ...


 
   
  HI Wotts,
  Well---hope the Mjolnir/T1's,has the same affect on my ears---that will be a first for me,but hey,open to anything-within reason
  Also,Looking forward to your impressions with the he-6
   
  Tnx,
  Mike


----------



## Argo Duck

Oh dear. To hear of this kind of lascivious behavior from the Mjolnir - from a brand I formerly equated with big-block V8s - is disturbing.
  Quote: 





> I've been using the Mjolnir with my T1s and so far it's really awesome. I don't think any of my other amps have produced this type of full-on sound. I first said it was like "the amp grabbed the cans by the throat, blasted a firehose of music into them and *started making love to my ears*."


----------



## turopark

This my first post so be kind ¡,

Wich headphone, ( 1500 usd maximun) is best to hear classical music , from Bach to Richard Strauss , with Mjolnir and gungnir . I know is guessing as gungnir is not on sale but i have to buy now my headphones so , I need your wisdom ¡¡ 

sorry if this is not the right place to ask and pardon my poor english I am from Barcelona ( Btw here in Spain HD800 are quite cheap)

thanks for your help¡¡


----------



## hodgjy

Your english is great!  And certainly 100000% percent better than my spanish!  I'd say if you are interested in classical, and the HD800 is a good price, that would be my choice.  Next would be HiFiMan HE-500.
   
  Quote: 





turopark said:


> This my first post so be kind ¡,
> Wich headphone, ( 1500 usd maximun) is best to hear classical music , from Bach to Richard Strauss , with Mjolnir and gungnir . I know is guessing as gungnir is not on sale but i have to buy now my headphones so , I need your wisdom ¡¡
> sorry if this is not the right place to ask and pardon my poor english I am from Barcelona ( Btw here in Spain HD800 are quite cheap)
> thanks for your help¡¡


----------



## Solude

No contest, Senn HD800.


----------



## Girls Generation

I think it really depends on the guy's taste in sound signature. I always preferred the LCD2 over HD800 with even classical. They lured me into the music whilst with the HD800, I sat there appreciating the gigantic sound stage... but no "romantic" feeling.
   
  tl;dr - @turopark: define what you mean by "best"
   
   
  Quote: 





solude said:


> No contest, Senn HD800.


----------



## BleaK

The HE500 is great for classical music, the realism and the soundstage both in width and depth is just fantastic.
  
  I haven't tested them on high end amps and DACs, but most that have says that the HE500 scales well with better equipment.


----------



## turopark

for me " the best " is wich makes me feel more happines hearing it 

sorry cant explain in other way

I have as loudspeakers a pair of epos 12 from 1993 with a denon cd and amp , love it sound maybe this help , I am too inexpert to articulate my tastes 

and thanks a lot for your answers ¡¡¡ you are incredible¡¡


----------



## TwoEars

Quote: 





bleak said:


> The HE500 is great for classical music, the realism and the soundstage both in width and depth is just fantastic.
> 
> I haven't tested them on high end amps and DACs, but most that have says that the HE500 scales well with better equipment.


 

 Bit off topic but yes - I find that orthodynamic and electrostatic headphones are completely superior in terms of string instruments. It's a real eye opener the first time you hear it and it is not subtle.
   
  Back to the Mjölner...


----------



## K3cT

Quote: 





wotts said:


> The ß22 has always sounded a little thin to me but I can't put my finger on why. When time allows, I'm planning to check all the solder joints again. For the most part it sits under a cover.


 
   
  I've always found the upper mid of the β22 a bit on the thin side so it doesn't have that vocal sizzle of what one might commonly associate with solid-state amplifiers. That and it is almost completely free of any coloration whatsoever so I can understand that if people find it sterile or lifeless because you're practically listening to your source.


----------



## moodyrn

That's a good analogy. Many say that the source should be as colorless as possible. If there's any coloration to be desired, it should come from your amp and not the source. But in the case of the beta, you would be out of luck as it truly lets you hear the sound sig of your source. If your source doesn't have a particular sound, the beta won't either. So this could be a good or bad thing. And that depends on who you ask.
   
  So from the very few impressions, it seems the mjolnir has this quality as well. And if that's true, then that's certainly high praise coming from a commercial amp that only cost 750.00. And it will also mean that this can compete with solid state headphone amps costing multiples of 750.00. But it still early though.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





k3ct said:


> I've always found the upper mid of the β22 a bit on the thin side so it doesn't have that vocal sizzle of what one might commonly associate with solid-state amplifiers. That and it is almost completely free of any coloration whatsoever so I can understand that if people find it sterile or lifeless because you're practically listening to your source.


 
   
   
  My 4 channel β22 is not free of coloration if I compare it to my old GS-1.  Now If I compare it to the M^3 I would say the M^3 adds more color but the β22 is still not completely free.  Not a neutral / transparent amp at all.  However, it's a very much enjoyable amp to listen to.


----------



## moodyrn

I wouldn't say the beta is the is completely free of coloration. And it may not be the most neutral amp in existence. To be honest I haven't heard an amp that is completely free of at least a little coloration. There really is no such thing. As long as resistors, capacitors, etc are used that would be an impossible feat. But the goal would be to have it be as neutral as possible if that is the goal of the designer. But the beta is more neutral than most, and I think K3cT was speaking in relative and not absolute terms which is why he said "almost" completely free of colorations. I directly compared a gilmore reference to a beta, and thought the gilmore reference was a little more neutral than the beta, so I could see the gs-1 having less coloration.


----------



## .Sup

solude said:


> No contest, Senn HD800.



Really? What about HE-6?


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> HI Wotts,
> Well---hope the Mjolnir/T1's,has the same affect on my ears---that will be a first for me,but hey,open to anything-within reason
> Also,Looking forward to your impressions with the he-6
> 
> ...


 

 I'm using the T1/Mjolnir combo and I can tell you that imaging and soundstage is superb. It's the most convincing combo yet. It's like Dolby Headphone without the processing lol. After 30 minutes of listening to them on the HA-160D and B22 (friends) i would get listening fatigue. I haven't experienced fatigue on the Mjolnir at all! The only amp I've heard that can hold a candle to the Mjolnir is the Violectric, but I think it will get pushed out the spotlight in a few weeks once more reviews and impressions are in. I sometimes find myself turning up to louder volume than I should because its so clear and life like. The music and detail/transients just pour in that no sub $1k amp on the current market can come close to. The unit runs cool for quite some time, but after several hours of heat pooling up, it does get a bit hot. Mjolnir's heat sinking ability is very well engineered and really isnt a problem at all. This is also in a ~78 F room.
   
  I can't stress enough just how convincing the Mjolnir+T1 pairing really is. It's a match made in heaven for sure. There is a very flat sound signature, unlike the V shape of Burson units. The Burson units sort of put the vocals "outside" your head ,but they are actually hurting the SQ in the end. The Mjolnir is more of a " \ " bass tipped curve, but doesn't drown out those ever-so-fine treble details and transients. That means a very flat frequency response for those neutral-nazi people out there. However, it doesn't try to get in the way of the music like Burson and others do. I'm done searching for headphone equipment for atleast a year, I might occasionally login to headfi now. That is the only compliment a manufacturer needs. Yulong D18/Mjolnir/Beyer T1 combo = Peace out HeadFi. Thank you Schiit!


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





moodyrn said:


> I wouldn't say the beta is the is completely free of coloration. And it may not be the most neutral amp in existence. To be honest I haven't heard an amp that is completely free of at least a little coloration. There really is no such thing. As long as resistors, capacitors, etc are used that would be an impossible feat. But the goal would be to have it be as neutral as possible if that is the goal of the designer. But the beta is more neutral than most, and I think K3cT was speaking in relative and not absolute terms which is why he said "almost" completely free of colorations. I directly compared a gilmore reference to a beta, and thought the gilmore reference was a little more neutral than the beta, so I could see the gs-1 having less coloration.


 
   
   
  I completely agree.


----------



## Solude

Uh huh.  Now imagine with a good source and headphone   Oh snap


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





brunk said:


> I'm using the T1/Mjolnir combo and I can tell you that imaging and soundstage is superb. It's the most convincing combo yet. It's like Dolby Headphone without the processing lol. After 30 minutes of listening to them on the HA-160D and B22 (friends) i would get listening fatigue. I haven't experienced fatigue on the Mjolnir at all! The only amp I've heard that can hold a candle to the Mjolnir is the Violectric, but I think it will get pushed out the spotlight in a few weeks once more reviews and impressions are in. I sometimes find myself turning up to louder volume than I should because its so clear and life like. The music and detail/transients just pour in that no sub $1k amp on the current market can come close to. The unit runs cool for quite some time, but after several hours of heat pooling up, it does get a bit hot. Mjolnir's heat sinking ability is very well engineered and really isnt a problem at all. This is also in a ~78 F room.
> 
> I can't stress enough just how convincing the Mjolnir+T1 pairing really is. It's a match made in heaven for sure. There is a very flat sound signature, unlike the V shape of Burson units. The Burson units sort of put the vocals "outside" your head ,but they are actually hurting the SQ in the end. The Mjolnir is more of a " \ " bass tipped curve, but doesn't drown out those ever-so-fine treble details and transients. That means a very flat frequency response for those neutral-nazi people out there. However, it doesn't try to get in the way of the music like Burson and others do. I'm done searching for headphone equipment for atleast a year, I might occasionally login to headfi now. That is the only compliment a manufacturer needs. Yulong D18/Mjolnir/Beyer T1 combo = Peace out HeadFi. Thank you Schiit!


 
   
  That's funny.  I find the β22 one of the most "FUN" amps to listen to.  That means I can listen to it for hours on end with a hint of getting fatigue.  This is with the LCDs, T1s and the HD800s.   Oh well..


----------



## cactus_farmer

Quote: 





brunk said:


> I'm using the T1/Mjolnir combo and I can tell you that imaging and soundstage is superb. It's the most convincing combo yet. It's like Dolby Headphone without the processing lol. After 30 minutes of listening to them on the HA-160D and B22 (friends) i would get listening fatigue. I haven't experienced fatigue on the Mjolnir at all! The only amp I've heard that can hold a candle to the Mjolnir is the Violectric, but I think it will get pushed out the spotlight in a few weeks once more reviews and impressions are in. I sometimes find myself turning up to louder volume than I should because its so clear and life like. The music and detail/transients just pour in that no sub $1k amp on the current market can come close to. The unit runs cool for quite some time, but after several hours of heat pooling up, it does get a bit hot. Mjolnir's heat sinking ability is very well engineered and really isnt a problem at all. This is also in a ~78 F room.
> 
> I can't stress enough just how convincing the Mjolnir+T1 pairing really is. It's a match made in heaven for sure. There is a very flat sound signature, unlike the V shape of Burson units. The Burson units sort of put the vocals "outside" your head ,but they are actually hurting the SQ in the end. *The Mjolnir is more of a " \ " bass tipped curve*, but doesn't drown out those ever-so-fine treble details and transients. That means a very flat frequency response for those neutral-nazi people out there. However, it doesn't try to get in the way of the music like Burson and others do. I'm done searching for headphone equipment for atleast a year, I might occasionally login to headfi now. That is the only compliment a manufacturer needs. Yulong D18/Mjolnir/Beyer T1 combo = Peace out HeadFi. Thank you Schiit!


 
   
  Congrats on the purchase, how is the bass impact compared to other amps in general?
  Quote: 





solude said:


> Uh huh.  Now imagine with a good source and headphone   Oh snap


 
   
  Oh snap indeed
   
  But seriously, you're pretty arrogant.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





cactus_farmer said:


> Congrats on the purchase, how is the bass impact compared to other amps in general?
> 
> Oh snap indeed
> 
> But seriously, you're pretty arrogant.


 
  Seriously, he's had a ton of experience with ToTL gear, cool it.


----------



## Solude

I think someone missed the -->  <--
   
  But in all seriousness... we all come back.  I was away for four years with my at the time Stax 007 and HeadAmp KGSS.  I came back.  Crazy thing about the world... it moves forward.  Good as the Mjolnir might be, someone will release a new amp that's even better.


----------



## .Sup

Anyone know does HD800 get some body with the Mjolnir?


----------



## mikek200

Quote: 





brunk said:


> I'm using the T1/Mjolnir combo and I can tell you that imaging and soundstage is superb. It's the most convincing combo yet. It's like Dolby Headphone without the processing lol. After 30 minutes of listening to them on the HA-160D and B22 (friends) i would get listening fatigue. I haven't experienced fatigue on the Mjolnir at all! The only amp I've heard that can hold a candle to the Mjolnir is the Violectric, but I think it will get pushed out the spotlight in a few weeks once more reviews and impressions are in. I sometimes find myself turning up to louder volume than I should because its so clear and life like. The music and detail/transients just pour in that no sub $1k amp on the current market can come close to. The unit runs cool for quite some time, but after several hours of heat pooling up, it does get a bit hot. Mjolnir's heat sinking ability is very well engineered and really isnt a problem at all. This is also in a ~78 F room.
> 
> I can't stress enough just how convincing the Mjolnir+T1 pairing really is. It's a match made in heaven for sure. There is a very flat sound signature, unlike the V shape of Burson units. The Burson units sort of put the vocals "outside" your head ,but they are actually hurting the SQ in the end. The Mjolnir is more of a " \ " bass tipped curve, but doesn't drown out those ever-so-fine treble details and transients. That means a very flat frequency response for those neutral-nazi people out there. However, it doesn't try to get in the way of the music like Burson and others do. I'm done searching for headphone equipment for atleast a year, I might occasionally login to headfi now. That is the only compliment a manufacturer needs. Yulong D18/Mjolnir/Beyer T1 combo = Peace out HeadFi. Thank you Schiit!


 
   
   
   
  A big thanks,Brunk...you've just helped me ,make up my mind..
   
   
   
  Mike


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





.sup said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  The jury still seems to be out on the Mjolnir/HE6 combo, but I have a good feeling about it. And although I haven't heard it, I would add an LCD3 to the mix. I do have experience with LCD2, HD800, HE6.


----------



## .Sup

grokit said:


> The jury still seems to be out on the Mjolnir/HE6 combo, but I have a good feeling about it. And although I haven't heard it, I would add an LCD3 to the mix. I do have experience with LCD2, HD800, HE6.



I am hoping its a good combo because Mjolnir would be the first step towards HE-6 for me


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





.sup said:


> I am hoping its a good combo because Mjolnir would be the first step towards HE-6 for me


 
   
  I wouldn't hold my breath too much. The he-6 are not an easy pair to get a good match with.


----------



## mikek200

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath too much. The he-6 are not an easy pair to get a good match with.


 
  What would you suggest...speaker amp?????
   
  If so,which one??


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath too much. The he-6 are not an easy pair to get a good match with.


 
  This is true, but it's initially sounding like they could be a great pairing.


----------



## O8h7w

Day two of shipping. And the damn thing hasn't moved at all... so I'm guessing it doesn't show up on Friday. What in the world will I do over the weekend? How am I supposed to keep myself together? Any ideas are read with great care and vast gratefulness


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> What would you suggest...speaker amp?????
> 
> If so,which one??


 
   
  There's a whole thread on that topic, that I simply could not summarize.  " It's very difficult to get a good pairing," would be the best summary.


----------



## grokit

It's really not that hard to find a good amp for the HE6, once you leave the conventional headphone/amp paradigm behind. An extremely high-powered headamp like Darkstar, Mjolnir, EF6, and some of the Audio-GD offerings, will do the trick, and most modest speaker amps will work well also. I've said it many times, think K1000 "earspeaker" requirements.


----------



## moodyrn

Agreed. It's not hard to find a good speaker amp for the he6. There are only two requirements. One is decent power which pretty much most speaker amps already have, and the other is quality power. So what's so hard about that. There are endless choices. Then you can move up the chain when you talk about better quality speaker amps(or high end speaker amps). But that's something you can discuss with pretty much any high end headphone and headphone amp combo. There are endless debates on which headphone amps sounds best with what headphones. But finding a good quality speaker amp isn't hard at all. Just because there are just numerous impressions about different speaker amps that sounds great with them doesn't mean it's difficult to get a great paring. It just means there are many many choices to choose from. I'm looking very forward to impressions of this amp with the he6.


----------



## Girls Generation

By pairing, I think he means synergy. Power is not everything. It certainly is a requirement for the HE6 though.
   
  Also, just because a "good" pairing sounds good to one, does not necessarily mean it will sound good to others, hence the reason why it's so "difficult" to find a "good pairing" _*[for your own taste.]*_


> a good pairing


----------



## Kremer930

paradoxper said:


> Not to nitpick, but Lyr can drive HE-6.




I personally think the Lyr struggles with the He6. They still have more to give IMO.


----------



## moodyrn

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> By pairing, I think he means synergy. Power is not everything. It certainly is a requirement for the HE6 though.
> 
> Also, just because a "good" pairing sounds good to one, does not necessarily mean it will sound good to others, hence the reason why it's so "difficult" to find a "good pairing" _*[for your own taste.]*_


 
   
  Synergy isn't hard either when it comes to speaker amps. I've had great results with at least 10-15 amps I've either owned or listened to the he6 on. And I disagree with your pairing and synergy analogy. They both go hand in hand. If the synergy isn't there, it's not going to be a good paring. If it's a good pairing, then synergy will also be there as well. There's no such thing as a good pairing with bad synergy.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





kremer930 said:


> I personally think the Lyr struggles with the He6. They still have more to give IMO.


 
  The HE-6 doesn't clip, right? Of course, the HE-6 really needs more than the Lyr to sound optimal. Hello, Mjolnir! (hopefully)


----------



## Kremer930

I think that to make the Lyr/ He6 combo clip you would have to have the cans off your head but it just doesn't fill out the bass as well as the HE6 can give. The Moljnir should help out quite a bit. 

And if that doesn't do the trick...the line up with me for the Statement amp. 4 months and counting....


----------



## Girls Generation

You missed my point that what sounds good to one will not necessarily sound good to another.
  I'm guessing that's because you thought "one" meant amp, but I mean "one" as a person.
  Quote: 





moodyrn said:


> Synergy isn't hard either when it comes to speaker amps. I've had great results with at least 10-15 amps I've either owned or listened to the he6 on. And I disagree with your pairing and synergy analogy. They both go hand in hand. If the synergy isn't there, it's not going to be a good paring. If it's a good pairing, then synergy will also be there as well. There's no such thing as a good pairing with bad synergy.


----------



## moodyrn

No it didn't miss your point and it's just best to agree to disagree and move on since this isn't an he6 thread. This is a discussion for another forum.


----------



## Girls Generation

Sure. I was just confused because I never made an analogy with "good pairing" and "synergy." I thought I implied they're congruous, just that "good" to someone doesn't mean it's going to be "good" to someone else automatically, due to differences preference.
  Quote: 





moodyrn said:


> No it didn't miss your point and it's just best to agree to disagree and move on since this isn't an he6 thread. This is a discussion for another forum.


 
   
   
  Mjolnir vs. Arete? Hopefully someone who's heard the Arete can do a brief comparison --without the Volcano that is. Bonus if it's with an LCD-2.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> By pairing, I think he means synergy.


 
   
  Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Sure. I was just confused because I never made an analogy with "good pairing" and "synergy."


----------



## Girls Generation

Oops, I meant an analogy that the two were incongruous. 
  Quote: 





grokit said:


>


----------



## Solude

Purely on spec... if we agree the Audeze cans can need 1W, the HE-6 by default would need 20W.  I won't see my Mjolnir for a month but when I do expect direct comparison to the Apex Peak and comparisons to the others by referring to my notes from their reviews.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





moodyrn said:


> Synergy isn't hard either when it comes to speaker amps. I've had great results with at least 10-15 amps I've either owned or listened to the he6 on. And I disagree with your pairing and synergy analogy. They both go hand in hand. If the synergy isn't there, it's not going to be a good paring. If it's a good pairing, then synergy will also be there as well. There's no such thing as a good pairing with bad synergy.


 
   
  I'm trying to find out about Class D vs. Class A speaker amps to drive the HE-6.  Have any one heard a difference in lets say "synergy"?


----------



## turopark

grokit said:


> The jury still seems to be out on the Mjolnir/HE6 combo, but I have a good feeling about it. And although I haven't heard it, I would add an LCD3 to the mix. I do have experience with LCD2, HD800, HE6.




I am going for the hd 800 , here in spain is half the price of the others  

But Jason told me I would need a special cable to conect with mjolnir , can you , please ,recomend me a good value, brand or model ?? promise to be the last off topic question¡¡¡

Thanks a lot ¡¡ Cant wait to have my system¡¡


----------



## fr45er

Quote: 





turopark said:


> I am going for the hd 800 , here in spain is half the price of the others
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I have HD-650s,  sourced some cables from toxic cables:
   
http://toxic-cables.co.uk/
   
  They get a very good name (Although am still waiting for my Mjolnir,  so cant confirm this personally,  but look at this thread,  http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-the-appreciation-thread , he gets loads of great feedback).  I just told him what headphones I have and what I wanted to connect to,  he then gave me the options.  Took about three weeks.


----------



## turopark

this incrdible quick and useful answers ¡¡¡ wish life would be like that ¡¡ 

thank you very much ¡¡ 

ps Congratulations for the fantastic olimpic games ¡¡


----------



## Solude

Cables = Q-Audio


----------



## dailydoseofdaly

solude said:


> Cables = Q-Audio




+1


----------



## TwoEars

Quote: 





preproman said:


> I'm trying to find out about Class D vs. Class A speaker amps to drive the HE-6.  Have any one heard a difference in lets say "synergy"?


 
   
  Hey! What happend to your avatar? Liked the old one better...
   
  Class D is switching and normally used when maxiumum power output is required with minimum form factor and heat. Think subwoofers, home-cinema, car stereos, radios and so on.
   
  In general terms class D is very neutral bordering on cold or sterile. Can sound good if done well, horrible if done badly.
   
  Class A is still the solid state gold standard I would say. Neutral to warm and can be smooth or punchy. Can sound flat and uninvolving if done badly but seldom outright bad.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





twoears said:


> Hey! What happend to your avatar? Liked the old one better...
> 
> Class D is switching and normally used when maxiumum power output is required with minimum form factor and heat. Think subwoofers, home-cinema, car stereos, radios and so on.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  this guy told I had better get rid of it or he was going to kick my ass.  He said he had it first.  I gave it up and ran home from school.
   
  Now when driving the HE-6 from the speaker taps - Will Class D or Class A make a difference?


----------



## hodgjy

Class D is kind of a wild card.  For example, may class D amps like to fail horrible deaths when you run a subwoofer from the high outputs and not the LFE port (amp to sub, and speakers off of sub).  I think if class D works with the HE-6 is more of an overall amp design question than it is about the Tripath chips.
   
  Quote: 





preproman said:


> Now when driving the HE-6 from the speaker taps - Will Class D or Class A make a difference?


----------



## grokit

All my balanced aftermarket headphone cables have been Double Helix Molecule cables lately, I highly recommend them. But DHC is in the states and Toxic is in the UK so they might be better for shipping to Spain.


----------



## Girls Generation

+1 for DHC for insane fast service and lots of customization _and _its easy on the wallet.
  Quote: 





grokit said:


> All my balanced aftermarket headphone cables have been Double Helix Molecule cables lately, I highly recommend them. But DHC is in the states and Toxic is in the UK so they might be better for shipping to Spain.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> its easy on the wallet.


 
   
  I would say quite the opposite. They're one of the most expensive ones around.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Not the Molecules, they are actually one of the most reasonably-priced high quality aftermarket cables out there, just click on the link I provided in my last post. But yes they do make other "highly esoteric" models as well that are much more $.


----------



## Girls Generation

They do have one of the most expensive, but that's because they stock a multitude of tiers of cables... The basic molecule, which is basically what most other aftermarket cables are, is relatively cheaper, though you may find some companies that are predatory pricing their cables. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> I would say quite the opposite. They're one of the most expensive ones around.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Not the Molecules, they are actually one of the most reasonably-priced high quality aftermarket cables out there, just click on the link I provided in my last post. But yes they do make other "highly esoteric" models as well that are much more $.


 
   
  I think $250 for an aftermarket cable is on the upper end of pricing.


----------



## Girls Generation

Last time I checked the base molecule was $170.
  Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> I think $250 for an aftermarket cable is on the upper end of pricing.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Last time I checked the base molecule was $170.


 
   
  Oh, I was just jumping to 10ft, which is my comparison. Yeah starts at $170. There's newcomers where you can get a cable for half that.


----------



## caracara08

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> Oh, I was just jumping to 10ft, which is my comparison. Yeah starts at $170. There's newcomers where you can get a cable for half that.


 
   
  ive tried cheaper made cables from makers here and more expensive... i wont comment on sound, but there is a big difference in workmanship, feel and how flexible a cable is.


----------



## Eee Pee

I just got a Molecule SE from Peter at DHC, and it is definitely a nice piece of craftsmanship.  And it feels nice and flexes really good, too.


----------



## .Sup

solude said:


> Cables = Q-Audio



For HD800?


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





eee pee said:


> I just got a Molecule SE from Peter at DHC, and it is definitely a nice piece of craftsmanship.  And it feels nice and flexes really good, too.


 
   
  That's a big reason why I keep buying them. There are other vendors that are price, quality, and ergonomically competitive with the Molecule like Q and Norse, but they aren't exactly "point and click". BTW, I always go with the recommended soft black nylon multifilliment sleeving, and the recommended Logo heatshrink splitter. Peter's recommendations are good  8^)


----------



## dailydoseofdaly

.sup said:


> For HD800?




According to the Q newsletter they are availIable now, didn't see them on the website last I looked though. Probably special order


----------



## Solude

Q for Audeze, HiFiMAN or Sennheiser.  For any that you can't just buy from the site, PM Steve Eddy.


----------



## .Sup

dailydoseofdaly said:


> According to the Q newsletter they are availIable now, didn't see them on the website last I looked though. Probably special order







solude said:


> Q for Audeze, HiFiMAN or Sennheiser.  For any that you can't just buy from the site, PM Steve Eddy.



Nice, thanks for the info guys!


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





kremer930 said:


> I think that to make the Lyr/ He6 combo clip you would have to have the cans off your head but it just doesn't fill out the bass as well as the HE6 can give. The Moljnir should help out quite a bit.
> And if that doesn't do the trick...the line up with me for the Statement amp. 4 months and counting....


 
   
  I hope that you're right, its just that the mjolnir is doing to give like 1db of additional headroom which doesnt translate to much. But maybe the far more beefy power supply of the mjolnir will let it shine.
   
  Ive just been having lots of doubts that this or the Audio-GD master 8 can power the HE-6 the same way a good speaker amp can


----------



## kstaken

[size=medium] My Mjolnir now has a little over 100 hours on it so I figured it's time to sit down and do a little more detailed comparison with the Apex Peak/Volcano. I use a Shuguang Black Treasure in the Peak and both the tube and the amp are well run in. Most of my listening with the Mjolnir has been with the Denon D7100 but for the comparison I used the HD800 since it's a better known quantity. I level matched the amps using an SPL meter. The cable on the HD800 was a Q Audio balanced cable and I just used an adapter for the Peak rather than switching cables. For the source I used the Denon DCD-A100 SACD player playing a mix of CDs and SACDs. I tried a broad array of music including orchestral, classical guitar, jazz, hip-hop, bluegrass, country, blues, rock, klezmer and electronica.[/size]
 [size=medium]  [/size]
 [size=medium] Going in I had been enjoying the Mjolnir so much I actually expected it to win easily. Of course, once you sit down and really compare it's not always so easy.  So here is a quick summary of what I found.[/size]
 [size=medium]  [/size]
 [size=medium] The Mjonir is more resolving and reveals more detail but is also drier. Images are clearer with cleaner edges. It does a better job of unraveling complex music with a lot of layering. It better handles large dynamic swings. It generally does a better job of presenting stage depth.[/size]
 [size=medium]  [/size]
 [size=medium] The Peak generally provides a more diffuse sounding image which can actually be more realistic sounding at times. In comparison to the Mjolnir it has a hard time when things get complex. It conveys subtlety and emotion better.[/size]
 [size=medium]  [/size]
 [size=medium] I didn't really notice much difference in soundstage width but I was focusing on which amp I enjoyed more for a particular piece of music and I find that after a certain point soundstage width doesn't really make that much difference in that regard.[/size]
 [size=medium]  [/size]
 [size=medium] I didn't notice either amp imposing a particular tonal color on the music.[/size]
 [size=medium]  [/size]
 [size=medium] So which amp did I prefer? Well … it depends. If the music has complex layering like electronica, big dynamic swings like large scale orchestral or relies primarily on energy to convey its message like rock I preferred the Mjolnir. However, if the music relies on emotion, lyricism and subtlety I found I preferred the Peak. I do feel the Mjolnir does seem to be the more technically pure amp but both amps are really very good and the Peak does do a good job of straddling the line between technical purity and tube based romanticism. Of course, given that the Mjolnir is $750 vs the Peak/Volcano at ~$2300 it really is an extremely impressive piece. [/size]


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





kstaken said:


> [size=medium] My Mjolnir now has a little over 100 hours on it so I figured it's time to sit down and do a little more detailed comparison with the Apex Peak/Volcano. [/size]


 
  Very nice impressions, Kstaken. Could your provide some details with some LCD's for a comparative view point?


----------



## kstaken

Unfortunately I only have an LCD-2 R1 and I can't stand it. I re-terminated the cable, plugged it into the Mjolnir for 5 minutes and then put it back in its box and on the shelf. 
   
  Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Very nice impressions, Kstaken. Could your provide some details with some LCD's for a comparative view point?


----------



## Solude

Great impressions K.  For the Peak, try to get your hands on a Sylvania VT-231 or Bad Boy 6SN7.  I found the Bad Boy more neutral and resolving than the Treasure.


----------



## TwoEars

For the schiit to be worthy of a comparison with the peak it must be pretty good...
   
  Seems like schiit really is keeping with their agenda of delivering high-end to the masses.
   
  Can't wait to see what their statement amp will be if it's released later this year.


----------



## ZorgDK

Quote: 





twoears said:


> For the schiit to be worthy of a comparison with the peak it must be pretty good...
> 
> Seems like schiit really is keeping with their agenda of delivering high-end to the masses.
> 
> Can't wait to see what their statement amp will be if it's released later this year.


 
   
  Any word if there's gonna be tubes in the statement amp? I hope not.


----------



## Solude

I think they said it would be available in both.  But until its alive, its all up in the air.  I have to imagine the big push right now is getting the Gungnir out.  As for the Mjolnir being Peak killing material, we'll see.  I've always wanted to try a Schiit and never quite pulled the trigger on the Lyr.  If its great then I'll probably also try the Gungnir, if not then the Gungnir is likely off my radar too.


----------



## DarknightDK

zorgdk said:


> Any word if there's gonna be tubes in the statement amp? I hope not.




Well, yes and no.


----------



## TwoEars

Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> Well, yes and no.


 

 I have to say that Schiit are pretty cool for making the Mjolnir a dedicated balanced amp only - not spending money on SE and instead focusing 100% on balanced.
   
  I would be dissapointed if the statement was a mjolnir with added SE...
   
  But a high-end class A balanced amp to take the fight to the Dark Star and GS-X for $1000-1300 or so... that would be pretty cool.


----------



## ardilla

Just if anybody cares: 
   
  Mjolnir is written Mjølner in Norse/Norwegian and pronounced like this: 
   
  M - J (as in the Y in "you") - Ø (as in the U in "dub") - L (a "thin" L as in the L in "liquid") - N - E (as in the E i "expect") - R (a thin, rolling R, like the Irsih, or upper class British R)
   
  Mjølner/Mjolnir is the hammer that the God of Thunder and Lightning "Thor" used to create all the the thunder and lightning. He also rode across the sky in a chariot pulled by some mean goats.  
   

   
  Anybody knows if Nordost and Schiit is related - I mean because of all the norse naming and stuff? Or are Americans just generally more prone to norse naming than I thought?


----------



## TwoEars

I can verify that that is the correct pronounciation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Here's if you want to see how to spell it for real: http://www.omniglot.com/writing/runic.htm


----------



## Girls Generation

Well, I noticed all of Schiit's products were of Norse mythology.
   
  I found the Bifrost and Mjolnir's naming to be particularly "smart"; the Bifrost, the bridge, is the "bridge" from transport to amp, and Mjolnir being a incredibly powerful amp.


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





kstaken said:


> [size=medium]  [/size]
> [size=medium] The Mjonir is more resolving and reveals more detail but is also drier. Images are clearer with cleaner edges. It does a better job of unraveling complex music with a lot of layering. It better handles large dynamic swings. It generally does a better job of presenting stage depth.[/size]
> [size=medium]  [/size]


 
  The Mjolnir is drier than most other high end amps, this is what I have been trying to put my finger on. Thanks.


----------



## Girls Generation

Drier as in sterile?
  Quote: 





brunk said:


> The Mjolnir is drier than most other high end amps, this is what I have been trying to put my finger on. Thanks.


----------



## preproman

What's meant by drier?


----------



## hodgjy

Go find any Yamaha sterero or home theater receiver made after the late 1990s.  Plug headphones into headphone jack.  Listen.  You'll be drier than the Sahara desert.
   
  To me, "dry" means little body, little romance, little liquidity, and no life in the music.  Imagine the old midi sounds from early computers vs. a vinyl record. 
   
  Quote: 





preproman said:


> What's meant by drier?


----------



## ardilla

Yep. I too like the naming. The Nordost names seem less intuitive, except the most expensive cables are called Valhalla (Viking heaven). But I'm not really into norse mythology anyway. 
   
  But I'm looking foreward to the Schiit [size=small]Sleipner ([/size][size=small]Sleipner is Odins eight legged horse), and especially Frøya/Freya, which indeed must be a tube amp...[/size]

   
   
  Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Well, I noticed all of Schiit's products were of Norse mythology.
> 
> I found the Bifrost and Mjolnir's naming to be particularly "smart"; the Bifrost, the bridge, is the "bridge" from transport to amp, and Mjolnir being a incredibly powerful amp.


----------



## Mr.Tom

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> Yep. I too like the naming. The Nordost names seem less intuitive, except the most expensive cables are called Valhalla (Viking heaven). But I'm not really into norse mythology anyway.
> 
> But I'm looking foreward to the Schiit [size=small]Sleipner ([/size][size=small]Sleipner is Odins eight legged horse), and especially Frøya/Freya, which indeed must be a tube amp...[/size]


 
  She is HOT!!!


----------



## Solude

_*dry*_ 1) Describing the texture of reproduced sound: very fine-grained, chalky. 2) Describing an acoustical space: deficient in reverberation or having a very short reverberation time. 3) Describing bass quality: lean, overdamped.


----------



## Girls Generation

Then this may not be the amp for me...
   
  Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> Go find any Yamaha sterero or home theater receiver made after the late 1990s.  Plug headphones into headphone jack.  Listen.  You'll be drier than the Sahara desert.
> 
> To me, "dry" means little body, little romance, little liquidity, and no life in the music.  Imagine the old midi sounds from early computers vs. a vinyl record.


----------



## Calypso

A bit more OT: There´s also a comic series about Valhalla, the nordic gods and norse mythology. It´s in danish (and translated into a few other languages) though, so maybe only interesting to a few.
http://comicwiki.dk/wiki/Valhalla


----------



## m2man

It's certainly not lacking in body, nor is the bass lean or over damped. I can hear what Brunk is talking about...I think it's just the detailed mids/highs. He didn't say it was a dry amp, just drier than other high end amps. It's not a bad description but I think you are reading too much into that comment.


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





m2man said:


> It's certainly not lacking in body, nor is the bass lean or over damped. I can hear what Brunk is talking about...I think it's just the detailed mids/highs. He didn't say it was a dry amp, just drier than other high end amps. It's not a bad description but I think you are reading too much into that comment.


 
  Yeah...you guys that don't own the Mjolnir are WAY overreacting on the term dry. If it was a major downfall for the Mjolnir, I would've said so. The Mjolnir does revel in showing off detail and transient information in the recording. For example, you can easily discern if a "live" or "hi-res" recording was just a vinyl rip. You can also hear that ever-so-faint tube hum in guitar amps, even while they're playing soft music, not just a short pause. You can also clearly discern a soloist breathing before singing and moving their tongue and lips beforehand too. To sum up, the Mjolnir has body, PRaT, dynamics, sound staging with the only "sacrifice" being a little on the dry side so it can bring these qualities out. For $750, it's a steal. In the current market, it's worth about 3x it's price tag IMO.


----------



## kstaken

I want to make it clear that I said "drier" than the Peak, my statement was purely relative. I do not find the Mjolnir to be even close to as dry and etched as some of those vintage solid state pieces can be. It is not fatiguing in any way to me and there is plenty of life in the music. That said it's not a romantic amp either but then neither is the Peak. It's very clear, transparent and revealing so that you can hear your source fully. Use a crappy source with this amp and you're going to hear it sound crappy. The Peak is technically the same way too but it has a tube in it that does romance the sound just a little bit and changing the tube changes the sound. Full tube amps will definitely romance the sound more.
  Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> Go find any Yamaha sterero or home theater receiver made after the late 1990s.  Plug headphones into headphone jack.  Listen.  You'll be drier than the Sahara desert.
> 
> To me, "dry" means little body, little romance, little liquidity, and no life in the music.  Imagine the old midi sounds from early computers vs. a vinyl record.


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





kstaken said:


> I want to make it clear that I said "drier" than the Peak, my statement was purely relative. I do not find the Mjolnir to be even close to as dry and etched as some of those vintage solid state pieces can be. It is not fatiguing in any way to me and there is plenty of life in the music. That said it's not a romantic amp either but then neither is the Peak. It's very clear, transparent and revealing so that you can hear your source fully. Use a crappy source with this amp and you're going to hear it sound crappy. The Peak is technically the same way too but it has a tube in it that does romance the sound just a little bit and changing the tube changes the sound. Full tube amps will definitely romance the sound more.


 

 +1 in conjunction with my statement above yours, this is where the Mjolnir amp settles in the current market. Mjolnir = No brainer purchase under $1,800


----------



## kstaken

I agree with this completely. The only thing I find with the Mjolnir that makes it a tricky recommendation is that it is balanced only. If you're actually a headphone enthusiast that makes it a little difficult to serve as your only amp. Trying different headphones on it before you're committed to them isn't really possible in cases where the cable is either hard wired or after market cables aren't readily available. Also some headphones that only have a 3 conductor cable can't be balanced at all without major surgery to the headphone it self. Fortunately that's rare with high-end headphones but it is a problem for some midrange ones.
   
  Quote: 





brunk said:


> Yeah...you guys that don't own the Mjolnir are WAY overreacting on the term dry. If it was a major downfall for the Mjolnir, I would've said so. The Mjolnir does revel in showing off detail and transient information in the recording. For example, you can easily discern if a "live" or "hi-res" recording was just a vinyl rip. You can also hear that ever-so-faint tube hum in guitar amps, even while they're playing soft music, not just a short pause. You can also clearly discern a soloist breathing before singing and moving their tongue and lips beforehand too. To sum up, the Mjolnir has body, PRaT, dynamics, sound staging with the only "sacrifice" being a little on the dry side so it can bring these qualities out. For $750, it's a steal. In the current market, it's worth about 3x it's price tag IMO.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





solude said:


> _*dry*_ 1) Describing the texture of reproduced sound: very fine-grained, chalky. 2) Describing an acoustical space: deficient in reverberation or having a very short reverberation time. 3) Describing bass quality: lean, overdamped.
 
   
  Quote: 





m2man said:


> It's certainly not lacking in body, nor is the bass lean or over damped. I can hear what Brunk is talking about...I think it's just the detailed mids/highs. He didn't say it was a dry amp, just drier than other high end amps. It's not a bad description but I think you are reading too much into that comment.


 
   
  Quote: 





brunk said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Perhaps "clinical" or "hyper-detailed" would be a more accurate description than "dry" for the Mjolnir?


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Perhaps "clinical" or "hyper-detailed" would be a more accurate description than "dry" for the Mjolnir?


 

 Sure, as long as readers get the point. But now you're going to create a vicious cycle all over again by recycling the madness


----------



## preproman

Oh no - not clinical


----------



## Kremer930

souprknowva said:


> I hope that you're right, its just that the mjolnir is doing to give like 1db of additional headroom which doesnt translate to much. But maybe the far more beefy power supply of the mjolnir will let it shine.
> 
> Ive just been having lots of doubts that this or the Audio-GD master 8 can power the HE-6 the same way a good speaker amp can




That is the $40 million question. Just how much power is the minimum needed to get the best out of the HE6? When I first got the Lyr I thought...yeah...this is it. But since hearing other combos I know that it isn't quite enough. It does a great job but for a headfier obsessed with the last 5% performance then...hmmm...how to reach perfection. 

We will need someone like Skylab who has played with many amps and had lots of listening experience with the HE6 to perhaps draw a line in the sand and say....this is the least power that can provide perfection. 6watts, 8watts or perhaps even more.


----------



## kstaken

The term I would use is transparent. I would definitely not describe it as clinical or even hyper-detailed as those imply that the amp is significantly coloring the sound which I don't think it is. It's definitely not artificially emphasizing detail, the detail is coming from the source, the Mjolnir is simply scrubbing less of it away allowing you to hear more of what the source is providing. The Peak does a good job of that too but the tube is coloring the sound a tiny bit more and adding a little bit of bloom which is why the Mjolnir sounds drier in comparison but ONLY in comparison. 
   
   
   
  Quote: 





grokit said:


> Perhaps "clinical" or "hyper-detailed" would be a more accurate description than "dry" for the Mjolnir?


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





kremer930 said:


> That is the $40 million question. Just how much power is the minimum needed to get the best out of the HE6? When I first got the Lyr I thought...yeah...this is it. But since hearing other combos I know that it isn't quite enough. It does a great job but for a headfier obsessed with the last 5% performance then...hmmm...how to reach perfection.
> We will need someone like Skylab who has played with many amps and had lots of listening experience with the HE6 to perhaps draw a line in the sand and say....this is the least power that can provide perfection. 6watts, 8watts or perhaps even more.


 
   
  The NFB-10SE I have provides 6W and I max out the volume to get it up to a good listening level. It's not a simple number game though.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





kremer930 said:


> We will need someone like Skylab who has played with many amps and had lots of listening experience with the HE6 to perhaps draw a line in the sand and say....this is the least power that can provide perfection. 6watts, 8watts or perhaps even more.


 
   
  Super easy to answer.  Take what ever number you think the Audeze cans need and multiply it by 20.  So if you are asking me... 20W.  Which to me is why its just a silly headphone, err speaker for your head


----------



## JeffA

Quote: 





kstaken said:


> The term I would use is transparent. I would definitely not describe it as clinical or even hyper-detailed as those imply that the amp is significantly coloring the sound which I don't think it is. It's definitely not artificially emphasizing detail, the detail is coming from the source, the Mjolnir is simply scrubbing less of it away allowing you to hear more of what the source is providing. The Peak does a good job of that too but the tube is coloring the sound a tiny bit more and adding a little bit of bloom which is why the Mjolnir sounds drier in comparison but ONLY in comparison.


 
  I agree with the characterization as "transparent" rather than "dry" or "clinical" or "hyper-detailed." I have the GS-1. It has a deserved reputation as a highly transparent amplifier. Just a little bit more comes through with the M. A tad less veil. One way this is noticeable is another layer of bite or edge to notes. Notes sound more closed off or trailed off, as opposed to dying off. It is subtle, but it is there. The M also is also a bit more vibrant and energetic than the GS-1, which suggests to me a bit more detail at both frequency extremes is getting through. (One question I am asking myself is whether the differences I am hearing are more a function of the M's virtues, or differences between a full single-ended signal path from DAC to GS-1 as opposed to a full XLR signal path from DAC to the M.)


----------



## JeffA

Quote: 





jeffa said:


> I agree with the characterization as "transparent" rather than "dry" or "clinical" or "hyper-detailed." I have the GS-1. It has a deserved reputation as a highly transparent amplifier. Just a little bit more comes through with the M. A tad less veil. One way this is noticeable is another layer of bite or edge to notes. Notes sound more closed off or trailed off, as opposed to dying off. It is subtle, but it is there. The M also is also a bit more vibrant and energetic than the GS-1, which suggests to me a bit more detail at both frequency extremes is getting through. (One question I am asking myself is whether the differences I am hearing are more a function of the M's virtues, or differences between a full single-ended signal path from DAC to GS-1 as opposed to a full XLR signal path from DAC to the M.)


 
  I should have said in the parenthetical the differences between a full single-ended signal path from DAC to HD-800 with the GS-1 vs. a full balanced signal path from DAC to HD-800 with the M.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


elwappo99 said:


> The NFB-10SE I have provides 6W and I max out the volume to get it up to a good listening level. It's not a simple number game though.


 
   
  Yeah but we also all know its not just about getting it to the right volume level, ive heard powerful headphone amps get it loud, but they dont sound as good at that volume as a good speaker amp, im starting to think i need to just give up on finding a headphone amp that will make it sound as good as a good speaker amp....or i need to start liking the LCD-3 instead, that would make my life alot easier


----------



## m2man

Well, use the SE connectors on the Mjolnir! It's only a matter of time before someone declares one easily superior...


----------



## hodgjy

Skylab is slated to get a review loaner.  Not that his reviews are the gospel, but his interpretations compared to other amps will be helpful.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





kremer930 said:


> That is the $40 million question. Just how much power is the minimum needed to get the best out of the HE6? When I first got the Lyr I thought...yeah...this is it. But since hearing other combos I know that it isn't quite enough. It does a great job but for a headfier obsessed with the last 5% performance then...hmmm...how to reach perfection.
> 
> We will need someone like Skylab who has played with many amps and had lots of listening experience with the HE6 to perhaps draw a line in the sand and say....this is the least power that can provide perfection. 6watts, 8watts or perhaps even more.


 
   
  More like a $750 question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





kstaken said:


> The term I would use is transparent. I would definitely not describe it as clinical or even hyper-detailed as those imply that the amp is significantly coloring the sound which I don't think it is. It's definitely not artificially emphasizing detail, the detail is coming from the source, the Mjolnir is simply scrubbing less of it away allowing you to hear more of what the source is providing. The Peak does a good job of that too but the tube is coloring the sound a tiny bit more and adding a little bit of bloom which is why the Mjolnir sounds drier in comparison but ONLY in comparison.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks, I like transparent much better. It seems to jive with the listening impressions that I have read. To extrapolate from that:
   
_Whether you have a clinical, hyper-detailed source _or_ a lush, romantic source, the Mjolnir will deliver that sound characteristic directly to your headphone._


----------



## 45longcolt

As to Nordost (the name translates to NorthEast) it's a long-established company in New England. No relation to Schiit which is here in the Peoples' Republic of California.
   
  I just noticed on my Mjolnir that all the Phillips head screws on the jacks are precisely lined up like two rows of little Xes. Speaks to someone taking pains.
   
  The sound can be "dry." on some recordings, especially if you are used to tube sound. On a few discs I've even felt the sound to be hard or harsh in the mids and up. But on other discs, well, I was listening to ZTT's Art of the 12" Vol. II. FGtH, with the big bass and various percussion, was mightily impressive, full and well-rounded (I mean the sound, of course.) No dryness or sterility there. So I conclude that the amp is extremely transparent to recording and source. Given time, I'll hook up a phono preamp and try pure analog.


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





kstaken said:


> The term I would use is transparent. I would definitely not describe it as clinical or even hyper-detailed as those imply that the amp is significantly coloring the sound which I don't think it is. It's definitely not artificially emphasizing detail, the detail is coming from the source, the Mjolnir is simply scrubbing less of it away allowing you to hear more of what the source is providing. The Peak does a good job of that too but the tube is coloring the sound a tiny bit more and adding a little bit of bloom which is why the Mjolnir sounds drier in comparison but ONLY in comparison.


 

 +1 This right here. To those that own the Mjolnir and want a nice treat, listen to this entire album;
   
Artist: Florence+The Machine
Album: Lungs
   
  Very involving, the dynamics and euphoric female vocals are astounding through the Mjolnir. Especially the Drums, harps and sleigh bells. There's so many layers that it's hard to count them all. Only the Mjolnir can decipher all this, from my experience atleast.
   
  The album is even better on my vinyl rig, but it just cant quite grab the last ounces of detail like the Yulong D18/Mjolnir can. I will definitely connect the Mjolnir/T1 to my vinyl and see how that pans out too 
   
  P.S. I keep my volume around the 9-10 o'clock position. Where do you guys find your sweet spot at? Anything above that is too loud for a long period of time.


----------



## olor1n

The Mjolnir has landed...


----------



## Argo Duck

Congrats olor1n. Look forward to your impressions...


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Sure. I was just confused because I never made an analogy with "good pairing" and "synergy." I thought I implied they're congruous, just that "good" to someone doesn't mean it's going to be "good" to someone else automatically, due to differences preference.
> 
> 
> Mjolnir vs. Arete? Hopefully someone who's heard the Arete can do a brief comparison --without the Volcano that is. Bonus if it's with an LCD-2.


 
   
  Mjolnir.  
   
  Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Then this may not be the amp for me...


 
   
  Actually it may be just the amp for you and other LCD owners.  You don't want a warm, gooey amp w/ an LCD.  Don't take one persons overblown interpretation of dry to mean anything.  Analytical/techincal perhaps.  Dry maybe, depending.  Lifeless, sterile and boring nope.  Those are all separate characteristics in my lexicon.  Don't forget to figure in each persons source/DAC making impressions.  Jason uses the LCD2 r.2 most, I can tell you it's a very nice pairing.


----------



## Girls Generation

Then I'd like to request Mjolnir vs. Audio-gd Phoenix comparison with an LCD2 rev2 / LCD3. Gogo


----------



## preproman

Why the Phoenix?


----------



## olor1n

Love the monolithic appearance and heft of the Mjolnir. Makes the Bifrost next to it look and feel like a diminutive toy. The feet are a nice touch.


----------



## 45longcolt

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Mjolnir.
> 
> 
> Actually it may be just the amp for you and other LCD owners.  You don't want a warm, gooey amp w/ an LCD.  Don't take one persons overblown interpretation of dry to mean anything.  Analytical/techincal perhaps.  Dry maybe, depending.  Lifeless, sterile and boring nope.  Those are all separate characteristics in my lexicon.  Don't forget to figure in each persons source/DAC making impressions.  Jason uses the LCD2 r.2 most, I can tell you it's a very nice pairing.


 
   
  Agreed. With LCD-3 and Bifrost the experience can be thrilling (how's that for non-specific?) Just don't expect any tubelike romanticism.
   
  And while the new pre-attached feet are nice, I'd also like to see the power switch on the front panel. Maybe on the statement gear? Please, Jason?


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





45longcolt said:


> Agreed. With LCD-3 and Bifrost the experience can be thrilling (how's that for non-specific?) Just don't expect any tubelike romanticism.
> 
> And while the new pre-attached feet are nice, I'd also like to see the power switch on the front panel. Maybe on the statement gear? Please, Jason?


 

 I'm thinking about trying a tube buffer, just to see what happens, but my guess is that while it will liven up the vocals, the delicate dynamics and detail will be sucked out. Tubes just can't beat SS is that regard. Please don't start with the "well done, poorly done" comments, lol. There's limitations to both tubes and SS, get over it.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





brunk said:


> I'm thinking about trying a tube buffer, just to see what happens, but my guess is that while it will liven up the vocals, the delicate dynamics and detail will be sucked out. Tubes just can't beat SS is that regard.


 
   
   Wouldn't it be nice if that was true.  Make my short list a lot well shorter


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





brunk said:


> I'm thinking about trying a tube buffer, just to see what happens, but my guess is that while it will liven up the vocals, the delicate dynamics and detail will be sucked out. Tubes just can't beat SS is that regard. Please don't start with the "well done, poorly done" comments, lol. There's limitations to both tubes and SS, get over it.


 
   
  Well a buffer, tube or no tube, is just gonna take micro-dynamics and detail down a notch because you are putting another component and extra several meters of interconnects in the chain. Honestly I wouldn't bother with a tube buffer because it's just gonna reinforce your perception that tubes suck in certain areas (micro-dynamics and detail) which they can actually very much excel at.


----------



## DarknightDK

Well said Purrin!


----------



## Mr.Tom

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Well a buffer, tube or no tube, is just gonna take micro-dynamics and detail down a notch because you are putting another component and extra several meters of interconnects in the chain. Honestly I wouldn't bother with a tube buffer because it's just gonna reinforce your perception that tubes suck in certain areas (micro-dynamics and detail) which they can actually very much excel at.


 
  Yep, tubes are king!


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Well a buffer, tube or no tube, is just gonna take micro-dynamics and detail down a notch because you are putting another component and extra several meters of interconnects in the chain. Honestly *I wouldn't bother with a tube buffer because it's just gonna reinforce your perception that tubes suck* in certain areas (micro-dynamics and detail) which they can actually very much excel at.


 

 Wow, great job for totally mis-quoting me. I was talking about a tube buffer. Just...wow... Tubes don't suck, calm down dude.
   
  Apparently, you also 100% reinforced what I previously said about a buffer, but you decided to mis-quote me for fun I guess. I get it though, the whole "tubes can't beat SS in that regard" gave you an opening for a jab. I have both SS and tube buffers and those are my findings. If yours differ in regards to buffers, feel free to share it with the community ok? Thanks.


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





solude said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if that was true.  Make my short list a lot well shorter


 

 Same goes to you as well (my above post). You have a knack at this don't you?
   
  I'll reiterate, I was talking about a tube buffer people. Not tubes in general!
   
  Back on topic please...


----------



## hodgjy

You've obviously never heard a good tube amp.  There is a huge misconception about tubes vs. solid state.  The biggest difference between the two, in general, is not the whole warm vs. cold and the smooth vs. shrill debate.  It's all about soundstaging and imaging.  Tubes are better at the 3D holographic imaging than solid state.  Soundstage is very much built upon the delicate dynamics.
   
  Quote: 





brunk said:


> I'm thinking about trying a tube buffer, just to see what happens, but my guess is that while it will liven up the vocals, the delicate dynamics and detail will be sucked out. *Tubes just can't beat SS is that regard.* Please don't start with the "well done, poorly done" comments, lol. There's limitations to both tubes and SS, get over it.


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> *You've obviously never heard a good tube amp.*  There is a huge misconception about tubes vs. solid state.  The biggest difference between the two, in general, is not the whole warm vs. cold and the smooth vs. shrill debate.  It's all about soundstaging and imaging.  Tubes are better at the 3D holographic imaging than solid state.  Soundstage is very much built upon the delicate dynamics.


 
  Was I talking about an amp? No. Just stop....


----------



## moodyrn

With the backlash that's taken place, now it's easy for you to say "I was only taking about buffers not amps". Your comment started out talking about using a tube buffer then it ventured into tubes vs solid state in general which is where all of the back lash comes from. Whether it's tube amps, tube preamps or whatever your generalization of tubes vs solid state is incorrect and misinformed imo.


----------



## jude

Let's stay on topic, guys. I'm excited about this amp, and would like to see this discussion remain one about it.


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





jude said:


> Let's stay on topic, guys. I'm excited about this amp, and would like to see this discussion remain one about it.


 

 +1 Back on topic. I'm done. Promise.


----------



## brunk

Has anyone discovered or rediscovered any great albums with this amp? I have already found one that I posted a page back for everyone 
  
  Florence and The Machine
  Album: Lungs
   
  Has anyone taken the time out to review the pre amp? I haven't yet...


----------



## .Sup

girls generation said:


> Then I'd like to request Mjolnir vs. Audio-gd Phoenix comparison with an LCD2 rev2 / LCD3. Gogo



x2 but with HE series headphones please


----------



## hodgjy

Yes, I am very excited about this amp.  I absolutely adore by Asgard, and if this amp is of the same Schiit, I would love to hear it and would consider buying it someday.


----------



## Mr.Tom

Quote: 





jude said:


> Let's stay on topic, guys. I'm excited about this amp, and would like to see this discussion remain one about it.


 
  Your correct! And I've heard this amp is very tube like


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> Yes, I am very excited about this amp.  I absolutely adore by Asgard, and if this amp is of the same Schiit, I would love to hear it and would consider buying it someday.


 

 I have found "live" recordings to be most enjoyable now, thanks to the Mjolnir. Without it's massive sound stage and transparency, all the clapping and background voices/noises sound too garbled on anything but top notch gear. Before, I could make out a few background words here and there. Now, I can make out full blown conversations. The Mjolnir provides a 200ft. wide soundstage, vs. a much smaller one on similarly priced gear. My DAC helps alot with that detail retrieval too, but its natural warmth (Yulong D18) is what makes it here to stay 
   
  The Schiit House has thrown us audiophiles a bone, I suggest you guys take it. Plus, the in-home trial makes it a virtual no-brainer to give it a whirl


----------



## Girls Generation

wut?
  Quote: 





mr.tom said:


> Your correct! And I've heard this amp is very tube like


 
   
   
  I wonder what the Gungnir is going to be like...


----------



## MomijiTMO

Some of the impressions are pretty odd. I can't see an amp doing THAT much unless you are coming from having no amp...


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





momijitmo said:


> Some of the impressions are pretty odd. I can't see an amp doing THAT much unless you are coming from having no amp...


 
  What is it doing exactly?


----------



## MomijiTMO

paradoxper said:


> What is it doing exactly?




I don't have the amp, I was commenting on some of the impressions we have seen so far.


----------



## MomijiTMO

And before someone comes over and tries to kill me in my sleep, I am not an O2 objectivist.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





momijitmo said:


> I don't have the amp, I was commenting on some of the impressions we have seen so far.


 
  No, I know you don't. haha. I ment, what do you mean exactly?


----------



## hodgjy

This type of misconception bothers me. What do you mean by "no amp"? If you plug your headphones into something and hear music, that is an amp. Your iPod is an amp. Your sound card is an amp. 

The misconception is over different approaches and degrees to amping. Dedicated amps generally sound better than op amps. But, op amps still amplify. 

The Mjolnir is one approach to amplification, and it seems like a very ambitious and cutting edge way to do it. 



momijitmo said:


> Some of the impressions are pretty odd. I can't see an amp doing THAT much unless you are coming from having no amp...


----------



## Solude

My impression from reading err impressions is that the amp is if nothing else... transparent.  Meaning whatever your DAC does, the Mjolnir spits right back at you.  So we could possibly be reading DAC reviews   Which is damn cool!


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





solude said:


> My impression from reading err impressions is that the amp is if nothing else... transparent.  Meaning whatever your DAC does, the Mjolnir spit right back at you.  So we could possibly be reading DAC reviews   Which is damn cool!


 
  Alright, unplug your DACs and give new impressions.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





solude said:


> My impression from reading err impressions is that the amp is if nothing else... transparent.  Meaning whatever your DAC does, the Mjolnir spit right back at you.  So we could possibly be reading DAC reviews   Which is damn cool!


 
   
  I think you may need to start a DAC comparison thread now Solude...chop chop!


----------



## Magick Man

hodgjy said:


> You've obviously never heard a good tube amp.  There is a huge misconception about tubes vs. solid state.  The biggest difference between the two, in general, is not the whole warm vs. cold and the smooth vs. shrill debate.  It's all about soundstaging and imaging.  Tubes are better at the 3D holographic imaging than solid state.  Soundstage is very much built upon the delicate dynamics.




This, all of it. 100%. They each have their strengths, I'm hoping the big bad Schiit halo level amp will be OT.


----------



## rrahman

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> Skylab is slated to get a review loaner.  Not that his reviews are the gospel, but his interpretations compared to other amps will be helpful.


 
  This true?
   
  Any other high profile reviewers that I should wait on?


----------



## wotts

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Alright, unplug your DACs and give new impressions.


 
   
   
   It's my only balanced output! But at first I ran the amp in SE mode while I waited on XLR-XLR cables. Either way, the T1s have more warmth to them with the Mjolnir and it very well could be the DAC.


----------



## MomijiTMO

paradoxper said:


> No, I know you don't. haha. I ment, what do you mean exactly?




Making headphone have massive soundstages with oodles of detail etc. The HD800 always sounds 'big' on anything, including an iPhone. My amps don't really make it sound that much bigger. On my ß22, the edges are much more well defined and things are not as sludgy/fuzzy/hazy. I'm not really sure how an amp makes things more detailed either. It's an amp.... 

I'll have to wait for more reviews/impressions. So far, most members are saying it's transparent which gets two big thumbs up from me. 



hodgjy said:


> This type of misconception bothers me. What do you mean by "no amp"? If you plug your headphones into something and hear music, that is an amp. Your iPod is an amp. Your sound card is an amp.
> The misconception is over different approaches and degrees to amping. Dedicated amps generally sound better than op amps. But, op amps still amplify.
> The Mjolnir is one approach to amplification, and it seems like a very ambitious and cutting edge way to do it.



Pedantic semantics. If I had put the word 'dedicated' or 'stand alone' in there, you wouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Argo Duck

I think it's more a matter of the amp not obscuring detail that's already there, rather than it adding detail. It's just how impressions are being phrased.
   
  In that sense I surmise it's "more detailed" _because_ it's transparent/uncolored.
  Quote: 





momijitmo said:


> Making headphone have massive soundstages with oodles of detail etc. The HD800 always sounds 'big' on anything, including an iPhone. My amps don't really make it sound that much bigger. On my ß22, the edges are much more well defined and things are not as sludgy/fuzzy/hazy. I'm *not really sure how an amp makes things more detailed either. It's an amp....
> I'll have to wait for more reviews/impressions. So far, most members are saying it's transparent* which gets two big thumbs up from me.


----------



## Solude

Nods.  Nothing you do after the data goes to disc can ADD detail or resolution.  The goal is to not lose anything along the way.


----------



## Skylab

rrahman said:


> This true?




Yes, I am supposed to get a review loaner of the Mjolnir, although I've been provided no estimate so far of when.


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





rrahman said:


> This true?
> 
> Any other high profile reviewers that I should wait on?


 

 Why would you solely trust reviewers when it's your ears? Plus, there's an in-home trial anyways. What are you waiting for? If you don't like it, just return it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Certainly it's much preferred to be short shipping charges etc than trying to sell an entire amp you dislike.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





argo duck said:


> I think it's more a matter of the amp not obscuring detail that's already there, rather than it adding detail. It's just how impressions are being phrased.
> 
> In that sense I surmise it's "more detailed" _because_ it's transparent/uncolored.


 
  Quote: 





solude said:


> Nods.  Nothing you do after the data goes to disc can ADD detail or resolution.  The goal is to not lose anything along the way.


 
   
  Big thumbs up to both of you!


----------



## Girls Generation

To some of us, it's really not feasible to just purchase, then return, losing both ways' shipping + 5% fee.
   
  To Canadians specifically, we'd be losing out around $300. I'd rather just trust the ears of experienced fellow members with similar equipment thanks.
  Quote: 





brunk said:


> Why would you solely trust reviewers when it's your ears? Plus, there's an in-home trial anyways. What are you waiting for? If you don't like it, just return it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





momijitmo said:


> Making headphone have massive soundstages with oodles of detail etc. The HD800 always sounds 'big' on anything, including an iPhone. My amps don't really make it sound that much bigger. On my ß22, the edges are much more well defined and things are not as sludgy/fuzzy/hazy. I'm not really sure how an amp makes things more detailed either. It's an amp....
> I'll have to wait for more reviews/impressions. So far, most members are saying it's transparent which gets two big thumbs up from me.
> Pedantic semantics. If I had put the word 'dedicated' or 'stand alone' in there, you wouldn't have a problem.


 

 I'm not sure where you get "the amp is giving more detail", but it's definitely very transparent. What Solude hinted at, we may be getting more DAC reviews than the amp because of this (transparency), which is very cool indeed. Solude's comment also reinforces my initial impressions that the Mjolnir really does step out of the way of the music. However, he still hasn't heard it either just like you, but he does have it on the way I believe. I wouldn't be surprised if his own findings will be very similar to mine, except he will be comparing to much more costly amps, which is speaking high praises to the Mjolnir. That also reinforces my impression that it's worth about 3x its price.


----------



## .Sup

brunk said:


> That also reinforces my impression that it's worth about 3x its price.



Its not worth 3x the price, its worth 750$. Other amps are not worth 3x its price.


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





solude said:


> My impression from reading err impressions is that the amp is if nothing else... transparent.  Meaning whatever your DAC does, the Mjolnir spits right back at you.  So we could possibly be reading DAC reviews   Which is damn cool!


 
   
  I haven't been able to peg the Mjolnir's inherent signature. The way it sounds changes with every recording. Every flowery audiophile term can be applied but less flattering descriptions can also be accurate under different conditions. I get the sense I'm listening to the quality of the recording, the limitations of the Bifrost and the signature of the headphone. The Mjolnir is inconspicuous and it is indeed damn cool.
   
  edit: I'm finding the Mjolnir sounds significantly better once it's had time to warm up. The LCD-2 is nice through the Mjolnir, but this Schiity amp elevates the HD800 a few rungs above imo. The clarity of every element and coherence of the overall presentation is something to behold. Also, this amp should obliterate the "HD800 has no bass" myth. Anyone clinging to that view after hearing these components should not be trusted. Ever.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> I'm finding the Mjolnir sounds significantly better once it's had time to warm up.


 
   
  To quote Nelson Pass... what you are hearing is the amp go from class B to AB to A as you listen while its getting up to temp.  Treat it like a tube amp.  Don't listen after turn on   I just simplify things and never turn off.


----------



## Kremer930

The matching dac should be another interesting review session. 

I am starting to think that Jason should have built a bigger factory. Jason. Cancel your Christmas holidays too if the Statement rig is due just before....


----------



## 45longcolt

Not sure if anyone else has commented on the ultra-low noise floor of this amp, which allows subtleties both good (musical details) and bad (tape hiss, studio noise, etc.) to be heard ultra-clearly. I think I can state without fear of contradiction (did I just write that on Head-Fi?!?) that this is one area where SS always trumps tubes. While I own no high-efficiency balanced phones, I can see the potential.
   
  At the same time, there's some tunes that just cry out for glass bottles. Apparently the Schiit statement amp will come in two versions - SS or tube - and I can't decide which one to get. Or maybe I'll just have to buy both and live on ramen for the next decade.
   
  As to the Mjolnir, I think I can state without fear of contradiction (good grief, not again) that it is one heck of a piece for the money.


----------



## TwoEars

It is with contradicting fear I grief the onset of ramen


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





45longcolt said:


> Not sure if anyone else has commented on the ultra-low noise floor of this amp, which allows subtleties both good (musical details) and bad (tape hiss, studio noise, etc.) to be heard ultra-clearly. I think I can state without fear of contradiction (did I just write that on Head-Fi?!?) that this is one area where SS always trumps tubes. While I own no high-efficiency balanced phones, I can see the potential.
> 
> At the same time, there's some tunes that just cry out for glass bottles. Apparently the Schiit statement amp will come in two versions - SS or tube - and I can't decide which one to get. Or maybe I'll just have to buy both and live on ramen for the next decade.
> 
> As to the Mjolnir, I think I can state without fear of contradiction (good grief, not again) that it is one heck of a piece for the money.


 

 +1 I still agree with you, as a fellow owner. It's very hard to give a description of this amp other than "extremely transparent" and "has excellent control". If the amp is virtually invisible guys, that is awesome! Second, I do agree some tunes can benefit from some warmth, but you don't have to wait for the statement gear if you don't want. I have been using the Yulong D18 in conjunction with Mjolnir with great success. The Yulong D18/Mjolnir combo will only set you back $1,500 and both units have in-home trials too. As I have stated before, I'm done looking for atleast a year. What better compliment is there? Fact is, the people that don't own this amp need to get off the fence and try it out, or patiently (quietly) wait for additional reviews to flow in if they want more info, but those reviews will be very similar to ours anyhow.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





45longcolt said:


> Not sure if anyone else has commented on the ultra-low noise floor of this amp, *which allows subtleties both good (musical details) and bad (tape hiss, studio noise, etc.) to be heard ultra-clearly*. I think I can state without fear of contradiction (did I just write that on Head-Fi?!?) *that this is one area where SS always trumps tubes*.


 
  Wrong on both counts.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I've heard more SS amps masking detail than tube amps.  Of course there are more SS devices out in the wild period.


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Wrong on both counts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  LOL, I've heard a few well known SS headamps with more noise than some tube amps! Just grab an ATH-AD2000 or similarly highly efficient headphone to test. SS does sound cleaner to me, but from my limited experience, ultra-low noise floor does not necessarily mean that all micro-details are reproduced.
   
  That being said, I felt the Mjolnir was quite excellent at reproducing plankton. I'm glad a lot of people are enjoying it, and that it does the HD800 justice (for those who like the HD800). I must say that I'm rather tempted to get one myself given the price, although I don't really need another amp.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





kstaken said:


> I agree with this completely. The only thing I find with the Mjolnir that makes it a tricky recommendation is that it is balanced only. If you're actually a headphone enthusiast that makes it a little difficult to serve as your only amp. Trying different headphones on it before you're committed to them isn't really possible in cases where the cable is either hard wired or after market cables aren't readily available. Also some headphones that only have a 3 conductor cable can't be balanced at all without major surgery to the headphone it self. Fortunately that's rare with high-end headphones but it is a problem for some midrange ones.


 
   
  Yep, the Mojo sounds like a great amp, but personally I would prefer to have a high end headphone amp with both SE and balanced inputs and outputs. 
  I'd still like to plug in my legacy 'phones without rewiring them.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> This type of misconception bothers me. What do you mean by "no amp"? If you plug your headphones into something and hear music, that is an amp. Your iPod is an amp. Your sound card is an amp.
> The misconception is over different approaches and degrees to amping. Dedicated amps generally sound better than op amps. But, op amps still amplify.
> The Mjolnir is one approach to amplification, and it seems like a very ambitious and cutting edge way to do it.


 
   
  I don't think you really mean all of that Jay:
  "Dedicated amps sound better than Op Amps"?    There are quite a few Op Amp based dedicated amps, it's all in the total implementation.


----------



## hodgjy

Absolutely....
   
  A dedicated, desktop amp like the Heed CanAmp, which uses opamps as voltage regulators sounds much better than an iPod, which probably relies exclusively on an op amp for the entire amplification scheme.
  Quote: 





chris j said:


> I don't think you really mean all of that Hodj:
> "Dedicated amps sound better than Op Amps"?    There are quite a few Op Amp based dedicated amps, it's all in the total implementation.


----------



## dcginc

Anybody using a W4S DAC1 with the Mjolnir?


----------



## burnspbesq

o8h7w said:


> Day two of shipping. And the damn thing hasn't moved at all... so I'm guessing it doesn't show up on Friday. What in the world will I do over the weekend? How am I supposed to keep myself together? Any ideas are read with great care and vast gratefulness




It's August, why aren't you on vacation at the beach in Portugal?

Seriously, go to the beach, watch some football, hop over to Kobenhavn for the weekend, I'm sure you can find something to keep you from cursing the post office and Customs.


----------



## burnspbesq

turopark said:


> ps Congratulations for the fantastic olimpic games ¡¡




It's a shame that Rubio can't play. You'd have a real shot on Sunday if he were healthy.


----------



## Audio-Omega

purrin, is Mjolnir up there with those high end amplifiers you have listened to ?


----------



## O8h7w

Quote: 





burnspbesq said:


> It's August, why aren't you on vacation at the beach in Portugal?
> Seriously, go to the beach, watch some football, hop over to Kobenhavn for the weekend, I'm sure you can find something to keep you from cursing the post office and Customs.


 
   
  A: Because I'm a freaking student, working in summer to finance my head-fi cravings...
  B: Because I'm currently praising the Swedish customs and post office! The Mjolnir sings in Frövi  I was able to pick it up just over two days from landing in Sweden. Talk about exceeded expectations.
   
  "Mjölner sjunger i Frövi" = "Mjolnir sings in Frövi" could very well be read as there being a thunderstorm here, see *ardilla's *excellent post on the mythology: http://www.head-fi.org/t/603218/schiit-mjolnir-headphone-amplifier/555#post_8596998
   
  An interesting note on that matter is that the recently mentioned Freja has a brother called Frej. Both of them gods of fertility, prosperity and the like. An interesting pair. Just saying...
   
  - - - - -
   
  A little more on topic, *paradoxper* asked for impressions with the DAC disconnected. Maybe not an entirely serious request, but I find it interesting. And the perfect mission for me since I have no comparison points, so I can't really give a useful comment on the sound. Especially since it seems to have no sound  
   
  Result without a source:
  Quiet, but not entirely so. Note that I have Denon 2000, a rather sensitive headphone. And sensitive ears. As far as I dare turn that volume knob (11 o'clock), the noise does not follow. 
   
  The noise floor is by far the lowest I have heard, still about 10 dB louder than the noise floor of my own ears. The only thing I have heard that is more a quiet is a mosquito between 3 and 5 meters away (farther away than that I cannot hear it). Or an unusually quiet day in the forest.
   
  - - - - -
   
  Lastly, I have a problem. From my Mjolnir emanates an electrical noise at a level that is closer to a computer than audio gear, in my experience. Those of you who have Mjolnirs, can you hear something similar from yours?


----------



## Solude

You mean transformer hum?


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> Absolutely....
> 
> A dedicated, desktop amp like the Heed CanAmp, which uses opamps as voltage regulators sounds much better than an iPod, which probably relies exclusively on an op amp for the entire amplification scheme.


 
   
  Jay,
  I think you mean the Op Amps are used for Voltage Gain in the Heed Can Amp.
  No offence, but your knowledge of Electronics seems to be almost as bad as my knowledge of Biology, LOL!
   
  Anyway, my point was, don't dismiss a headphone amplifier just because the voltage amp and output stage may be nothing more than an OpAmp(s) (for example O2).  It also depends on the power supply implementation, parts quality, the quality of Op Amp(s) used.
   
  Man, am I off topic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  how did it get there?
   
  C


----------



## O8h7w

Quote: 





solude said:


> You mean transformer hum?


 
   
  Could be. I have always imagined transformer hum to be more constant and, well, humming. This is a little noisy, somewhat buzzing. I'm not very well trained in describing sounds in English just yet. It was damaged in shipping though, so it's going back on Monday anyways.
   
  On the sound that comes out of my headphones, I can say this much: I had got bored with the bass emphasis on my D2000's, to the point that I've had it EQ'd away for most of the past year. With Mjolnir taking control, no EQ is just plain fun again. I'm listening with a big smile. My dad, who loves speakers like my brother's Cerwin Vega DC-15, actually giggled at the sound of well-recorded drums.


----------



## rated1975

Any more mjolnir impressions from the first of the lucky few?


----------



## turopark

congrats¡¡ great match ¡¡ to be silver in basquet is like to be champion of the wolrd because your team is out of this world


----------



## rrahman

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Yes, I am supposed to get a review loaner of the Mjolnir, although I've been provided no estimate so far of when.


 
   
  Will you also be getting a Gungir for review as well?


----------



## Skylab

rrahman said:


> Will you also be getting a Gungir for review as well?




When I last spoke to Jason, that was the plan, yes.


----------



## olor1n

Why's this thread so quiet?


----------



## Calypso

The early adopters who bought the Mjolnir and praised it so highly, are getting ready to sell it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## TwoEars

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> Why's this thread so quiet?


 

 Was thinking the same thing, schiit is struggling with demand and no one has a peep to say about the amp... hmmm....


----------



## wotts

I've been working long days so I haven't been on much. I do work in 1-3 hours listening on the Mjolnir each night (or morning as it were) and I have no complaints. Just waiting on my HE-6 to return home to compare to the T1s and see how amp handles them.


----------



## olor1n

The Mjolnir/LCD-2 pairing will likely appeal to a lot of people. The HD800 can be impressive but it's entirely dependant on recording and upstream components. The HD650 is a headphone I'd like to own again and is one I suspect may have great synergy with the Mjolnir.


----------



## turopark

olor1n said:


> Why's this thread so quiet?




Thor the god came from asgard to take all of the mljonirs , he was a bit annoyed


----------



## vinyl addict

Spoiler: To%20those%20who%20posses%20the%20Mjolnir



_Whosoever Holds This Hammer, If He Be Worthy, Shall Possess The Power Of_  Bragging Rights​


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





twoears said:


> Was thinking the same thing, schiit is struggling with demand and no one has a peep to say about the amp... hmmm....


 

 I made some comments about the amp earlier in the thread. Honestly though, im barely on head-fi anymore because i am totally satisfied. Silence is golden IMO.


----------



## Argo Duck

The fact it's not drawing hype - unusual for head-fI  - could be its best recommendation. 

But Idk - I haven't heard it!

Once we on the sidelines get the first full reviews we'll know a lot more...


----------



## Girls Generation

Give it 1 more month.
   
  Quote: 





argo duck said:


> The fact it's not drawing hype


----------



## scootermafia

I ordered one for shiz n giggles.  We will see how it goes.


----------



## leesure

olor1n said:


> Why's this thread so quiet?




Perhaps people are just too busy enjoying their systems.


----------



## dleblanc343

So.. any opinions on this versus the bha-1?


----------



## Solude

Just hoping the 1-2 weeks aren't HeadAmp weeks   11 days since my order, not shipped yet.  Dynaudio BM6A Mk2 have shipped though


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> So.. any opinions on this versus the bha-1?


 
   
  Ask me again in 3 days.


----------



## purrin

Or fly down to sunny SoCal this Saturday to hear for yourself.


----------



## Maxvla

brunk said:


> I made some comments about the amp earlier in the thread. Honestly though, im barely on head-fi anymore because i am totally satisfied. Silence is golden IMO.



This happened to me when I got my Bryston BHA-1 and HD800 combo. Really no reason to come here anymore, heh.


----------



## Anaxilus

As long as you don't hear better gear....


----------



## Maxvla

anaxilus said:


> As long as you don't hear better gear....



I've heard more expensive gear. I haven't heard better yet, and there are few other options out there I haven't heard.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> I've heard more expensive gear. I haven't heard better yet, and there are few other options out there I haven't heard.


 
   
  Same.


----------



## Girls Generation

Comparisons checklist:
   
  Mjo vs. Phoenix/Master 5/6/8
  Mjo vs. B22
  Mjo vs. V200
  Mjo vs. Arete/Peak no Volcano
   
   
   
  Will rely on scooter to provide the Phoenix and B22 comparison, and Solude for the Peak.


----------



## Skylab

I might be able to compare the Mjolnir and the Burson Soloist IF the Mjolnir review sample ships to me in the next week or so...


----------



## Solude

If mine ever ships I'm be comparing it to the Peak directly and the B22 and Soloist from notes.  Possibly the GS-1 too since besides my notes I've owned a HeadAmp dynalo model of some sort for years worth of time.


----------



## DarknightDK

Quote: 





skylab said:


> I might be able to compare the Mjolnir and the Burson Soloist IF the Mjolnir review sample ships to me in the next week or so...


 
   
  Quote: 





solude said:


> If mine ever ships I'm be comparing it to the Peak directly and the B22 and Soloist from notes.  Possibly the GS-1 too since besides my notes I've owned a HeadAmp dynalo model of some sort for years worth of time.


 
   
  Sounds great guys! _Really_ looking forward to your review and impressions.


----------



## K3cT

I have yet to hear a Schiit product that blows my socks off so I wonder whether this will change my mind? I just hope our local distributor is planning to get one so I can take a listen but according to him Burson stuff are more popular in our local headphone community so I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Solude

My first dip into the Schiit so I have no expectations set.  Hoping to have a Dynahi soonish as well and then fingers crossed I can be done for a while


----------



## Solude

My first dip into the Schiit so I have no expectations set.  Hoping to have a Dynahi soonish as well and then fingers crossed I can be done for a while


----------



## darren700

Would love to hear a comparison to the B22. I actually canceled my Mjolnir pre-order to buy Solude's 4 channel Balanced B22.
  Would be great to have some re-enforcement that i made the right choice... lol sorry Schiit but im rooting for the B22 on this one!.

 On another note, absolutly loving the B22 so far!


----------



## Solude

Yep, that build of it is awesome!


----------



## K3cT

Quote: 





solude said:


> My first dip into the Schiit so I have no expectations set.  Hoping to have a Dynahi soonish as well and then fingers crossed I can be done for a while


 
   
  I really should get that Dynahi finished. That vs the Beta22 is going to be one hell of a duel!


----------



## MomijiTMO

So you won't need the home heater any more with the dynahi running?


----------



## Solude

Finally be able to move to the basement   Then escape to the top floor to cool down /superherostance


----------



## O8h7w

I've been quiet since I've been working and sleeping... and shipped my Mjolnir back to Schiit, because of extremely misfortunate damage in shipping. Schiit support has been excellent, as usually reported. And so, I have not much to say. We'll see if I'll have more to say in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Solude

I need to be talked down.  Considering cancelling my order and calling it 'done' :O
   
  In large part because of amp rolling fatigue and that the Mjolnir doesn't have a switch for the pre-out.  Its so nice to be able to kill my speakers without turning them off.  On my new Dynaudio's its even more of a drag since they are biased up and need actual warm up time.  Add that I'm not a fan of heat cycling products and my drive is pretty low today.
   
  So Schiitheads spin me up


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





solude said:


> I need to be talked down.  Considering cancelling my order and calling it 'done' :O
> 
> In large part because of amp rolling fatigue and that the Mjolnir doesn't have a switch for the pre-out.  Its so nice to be able to kill my speakers without turning them off.  On my new Dynaudio's its even more of a drag since they are biased up and need actual warm up time.  Add that I'm not a fan of heat cycling products and my drive is pretty low today.
> 
> So Schiitheads spin me up


 
   
  You need to start DAC rolling solude, i think youve done enough Headphone Amp rolling for anyone by now


----------



## olor1n

I really like the Mjolnir for my HD800 and LCD-2 but circumstances allow for a reconsideration of the alternatives (Bryston, Soloist, V200, WA2, S7 etc).
   
  Solude - I'm not going to shill the Mjolnir, but I'm sure your findings (comparisons to similar and higher end amps) would be of great interest to a lot of people. Other than that, the Mjolnir probably won't be of much use based on your post.


----------



## Solude

Going to guess VDL is Australia?  Otherwise I'd take it off your hands.  Ya I got problems


----------



## Argo Duck

+1
  Quote: 





olor1n said:


> I really like the Mjolnir for my HD800 and LCD-2 but circumstances allow for a reconsideration of the alternatives (Bryston, Soloist, V200, WA2, S7 etc).
> 
> Solude - I'm not going to shill the Mjolnir, but *I'm sure your findings (comparisons to similar and higher end amps) would be of great interest to a lot of people. Other than that, the Mjolnir probably won't be of much use based on your post.*


----------



## Solude

Found a solution to my problem that won't break the bank.  Back in this Schiit


----------



## O8h7w

Wonderful 
   
  I'm adding another +1 to finding your comparisons of great interest!


----------



## blankdisc

Have been enjoying Mjolnir since I got it. Ppl are wondering why this thread is so quiet. I cant say for others, but I just want to enjoy the sound rather than spending time on figuring out why it is so good. 

Jazz at pawnshop SACD balance out of my bdp-95 and balance into Mjolnir is truly amazing.


----------



## kstaken

One thing I'm still curious about is how well it handles the HE-6. It handles the HE-5LE better than anything else I've tried but as hard as those are to drive they're still more efficient than the HE-6. Anyone in the Phoenix area have an HE-6 and curious about the Mjolnir?


----------



## Solude

It will drive the HE-6 to 110dB ish before dropping out of class A.  124dB for the LCD-3.


----------



## olor1n

I'm not a big advocate of "burn in", but it's been my experience that Schiit components have a tendency to sound a touch brittle out of the box. I've had 3 Bifrosts that have all settled noticeably over a number of weeks and the Mjolnir is no different. The Mjolnir is nice out of the box but the HD800 revealed a slight dryness in the vocals and a subtle etch in the upper registers (particularly on less than stellar recordings). It did not render those albums unlistenable, but for the first few days I gravitated to well recorded music (and the more forgiving LCD-2) to get a handle on the Mjolnir's sound.
   
  When I listened to the HD800 (and when the recording was up to scratch) I was impressed with the transparent, effortless and dynamic presentation and especially with the taut but weighty and hard hitting bass. For all the talk of the HD800's soundstage and imaging prowess, its highly resolved rendition of bass is its most impressive trait IMO. The Mjolnir does nothing to stifle that quality. The HD800 and Mjolnir pairing place individual elements where they should be in the mix. Nothing is accentuated. When bass is prominent in the mix though, this combo hits hard and that to me is the inherent characteristic of the Mjolnir.
   
  The Mjolnir's out of the box sound did make me question Jason's remark in email about the amp's ability to make him not miss tubes (though he did follow with a disclaimer that the HD800's resolving nature would not be inhibited). Poor recordings did make me yearn for the smooth, though considerably less refined Lyr/Amperex Bugle Boy/HD800 combination.
   
  About 50 hours in and that is no longer the case, and I now understand Jason's bold statement.
   
   
  ====================================================
   
   
  Quote: 





kstaken said:


> One thing I'm still curious about is how well it handles the HE-6. It handles the HE-5LE better than anything else I've tried but as hard as those are to drive they're still more efficient than the HE-6. Anyone in the Phoenix area have an HE-6 and curious about the Mjolnir?


 
   
*Meet impressions from drez.*


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> I'm not a big advocate of "burn in", but it's been my experience that Schiit components have a tendency to sound a touch brittle out of the box. I've had 3 Bifrosts that have all settled noticeably over a number of weeks and the Mjolnir is no different. The Mjolnir is nice out of the box but the HD800 revealed a slight dryness in the vocals and a subtle etch in the upper registers (particularly on less than stellar recordings). It did not render those albums unlistenable, but for the first few days I gravitated to well recorded music (and the more forgiving LCD-2) to get a handle on the Mjolnir's sound.
> 
> When I listened to the HD800 (and when the recording was up to scratch) I was impressed with the transparent, effortless and dynamic presentation and especially with the taut but weighty and hard hitting bass. For all the talk of the HD800's soundstage and imaging prowess, its highly resolved rendition of bass is its most impressive trait IMO. The Mjolnir does nothing to stifle that quality. The HD800 and Mjolnir pairing place individual elements where they should be in the mix. Nothing is accentuated. When bass is prominent in the mix though, this combo hits hard and that to me is the inherent characteristic of the Mjolnir.
> 
> ...


 
  So now you're not returning it, sheesh.


----------



## olor1n

My unit is still going back. I may look at the competition, but I wouldn't be surprised if I return to what is now a known quantity.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> My unit is still going back. I may look at the competition, but I wouldn't be surprised if I return to what is now a known quantity.


----------



## kstaken

I'm not wondering if it can get volume from it, that's a given. I'm wondering if it can "truly" optimize it. I have all kinds of amps that can get the HE-5LE louder than I want to listen but that doesn't mean the sound doesn't turn into mush when things get complex. For instance, the Peak can't hold the HE-5LE together with complex music. The Mjolnir can hold the HE-5LE together with any music I've thrown at it. It's still an open question whether the same is true for the HE-6. It has a lot of power so I'm sure it will sound good, but whether it actually has enough is something I'm still curious about. I'll probably buy a pair later this year as I love the presentation of the HE-5LE.
   
   
  Quote: 





solude said:


> It will drive the HE-6 to 110dB ish before dropping out of class A.  124dB for the LCD-3.


----------



## kstaken

What else do you intend to look at? 
   
  Quote: 





olor1n said:


> My unit is still going back. I may look at the competition, but I wouldn't be surprised if I return to what is now a known quantity.


----------



## elwappo99

I heard the Mjolnir today at the LA meet w/ Schiit audio. Definitely HE-6 capable. My personal normal listening level hit around 11 o clock.


----------



## Girls Generation

The real question is, is it a good match?


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





kstaken said:


> What else do you intend to look at?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 
   
DNA Sonett 2.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> My unit is still going back. I may look at the competition, but I wouldn't be surprised if I return to what is now a known quantity.


 
  It's actually very bewildering after your comments. Why are you sending Mjolnir back?


----------



## MomijiTMO

...


----------



## cactus_farmer

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> I'm not a big advocate of "burn in", but it's been my experience that Schiit components have a tendency to sound a touch brittle out of the box. I've had 3 Bifrosts that have all settled noticeably over a number of weeks and the Mjolnir is no different. The Mjolnir is nice out of the box but the HD800 revealed a slight dryness in the vocals and a subtle etch in the upper registers (particularly on less than stellar recordings). It did not render those albums unlistenable, but for the first few days I gravitated to well recorded music (and the more forgiving LCD-2) to get a handle on the Mjolnir's sound.
> 
> When I listened to the HD800 (and when the recording was up to scratch) I was impressed with the transparent, effortless and dynamic presentation and especially with the taut but weighty and hard hitting bass. For all the talk of the HD800's soundstage and imaging prowess, its highly resolved rendition of bass is its most impressive trait IMO. The Mjolnir does nothing to stifle that quality. The HD800 and Mjolnir pairing place individual elements where they should be in the mix. *Nothing is accentuated. When bass is prominent in the mix though, this combo hits hard and that to me is the inherent characteristic of the Mjolnir.*
> 
> ...


 
  So the overall character of the amp is neutral but darkish (strong bass)?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





momijitmo said:


> ...


 
  Oh LOL..really.. Guess you had second thoughts about that one.


----------



## Solude

I got the impression he just didn't want to speak badly of the amp in public given Schiit did their part support wise.  Otherwise, selling to another Aussie would be easier than sending it back to the US.
   
  Kind of like my Dynaudio experience so far.  Open box turned out to be caved in tweeter, but the reseller agreed to eat the shipping back and forth and replace the open box with a new unit.  So for now, it sucks but I have no reason to go burn them down... yet


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





solude said:


> I got the impression he just didn't want to speak badly of the amp in public given Schiit did their part support wise.  Otherwise, selling to another Aussie would be easier than sending it back to the US.
> 
> Kind of like my Dynaudio experience so far.  Open box turned out to be caved in tweeter, but the reseller agreed to eat the shipping back and forth and replace the open box with a new unit.  So for now, it sucks but I have no reason to go burn them down... yet


 
  I think I did too. But he sat there and praised it and then said "I'm sending it back." Then MomijiTMO says his unit had problems,
  now it seems he retracted that statement. I just have a little curious mind, that's all.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





cactus_farmer said:


> So the overall character of the amp is neutral but darkish (strong bass)?


 
   
  Strong bass means warm, not dark and dark is not neutral sounding it is lacking in treble.  This amp is not dark.


----------



## purrin

To follow up, I finally got to hear the Mjolnir (from Gungnir DAC, to HE400/LCD2/HE800) at the H3 meet.
   
  Mjolnir = WIN
   
  If you don't want to mess with tubes, have a budget of around $1295 + tax and shipping, and want something uncolored with a lot of power, get this amp.
   
  P.S. regarding that statement from Jason saying it doesn't make him miss tubes: I agree. There are all sorts of misconceptions of how tube sound like. For me, its tubes' ability to render micro-dynamics and inner detail which brings a certain immediacy and realism which sucks me into the music. (I'm not into the heavily colored, lush, romantic tube sound). This is what the Mjolnir does. It sucks me into the music and makes me not want to take the headphones off.
   
   


cactus_farmer said:


> So the overall character of the amp is neutral but darkish (strong bass)?


 
   
  The amp is neutral. It does not correct the response from bass deficient headphones. However, the bass is extended dynamic / explosive. More so than many other amps that I have heard regardless of price. It does justice to harder to drive headphones which can sound anemic on lesser amps.


----------



## hodgjy

I agree 100%.  Tubes aren't inherently warm, lush, "rolled off", or syrupy.  It's all in the amp design.  The main benefits of tubes is soundstaging and imaging.  They tend to be more holographic than solid state.  I see no reason why a well designed solid state amp can't be as holographic as a tube amp.  It's just not all that common now, but as technology progresses, it's only a matter of time until they're more common.
   
  Quote: 





purrin said:


> P.S. regarding that statement from Jason saying it doesn't make him miss tubes: I agree. *There are all sorts of misconceptions of how tube sound like. For me, its tubes' ability to render micro-dynamics and inner detail which brings a certain immediacy and realism which sucks me into the music. (I'm not into the heavily colored, lush, romantic tube sound).* This is what the Mjolnir does. It sucks me into the music and makes me not want to take the headphones off.


----------



## dleblanc343

Quote: 





purrin said:


> To follow up, I finally got to hear the Mjolnir (from Gungnir DAC, to HE400/LCD2/HE800) at the H3 meet.
> 
> Mjolnir = WIN


 
  Tell me more about the gungnir


----------



## Maxvla

purrin said:


> To follow up, I finally got to hear the Mjolnir (from Gungnir DAC, to HE400/LCD2/HE800) at the H3 meet.
> 
> Mjolnir = WIN
> 
> If you don't want to mess with tubes, have a budget of around $1295 + tax and shipping, and want something uncolored with a lot of power, get this amp.



Confused about your price since the Mjolnir sells for much less.

Also have you compared to the BHA-1 yet?


----------



## beaver316

Looking forward to more thoughts of this amp with the LCD2, im strongly considering these as part of my first high end setup.


----------



## Solude

Pretty sure that was to say that if you are looking at the BHA-1 or Arete or Soloist or other similar priced amps... look here first.


----------



## mikek200

Quote: 





purrin said:


> To follow up, I finally got to hear the Mjolnir (from Gungnir DAC, to HE400/LCD2/HE800) at the H3 meet.
> 
> Mjolnir = WIN
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Do you feel that the Mjolnir ,will work well,for those of us already have the Bifrost?
  Or,is getting the Gungnir,a most??


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> Do you feel that the Mjolnir ,will work well,for those of us already have the Bifrost?
> Or,is getting the Gungnir,a most??


 
  No, you can not cheap out. Must buy more.


----------



## elwappo99

At the meet, I also got to hear the combo w/ Purrin. I definitely preferred the Mjolnir over the Bryston. The Mjolnir felt more connected and musical, where by bryston sounded more dry and analytical.


----------



## .Sup

elwappo99 said:


> At the meet, I also got to hear the combo w/ Purrin. I definitely preferred the Mjolnir over the Bryston. The Mjolnir felt more connected and musical, where by bryston sounded more dry and analytical.



Every SMD based equipment I owned/have sounded exactly like you described that's why I decided a while ago that I will never be buying equipment like that again, not even from Audio GD.


----------



## m2man

.sup said:


> Every SMD based equipment I owned/have sounded exactly like you described that's why I decided a while ago that I will never be buying equipment like that again, not even from Audio GD.



SMD == Surface Mount Device?


----------



## .Sup

m2man said:


> SMD == Surface Mount Device?



SMD components yes


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





.sup said:


> SMD components yes


 
  I thought Audio-gd's new offerings aren't SMD?


----------



## mikek200

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> No, you can not cheap out. Must buy more.


 
  Para---you are an evil man,but you do know your........................Schiit!!


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> Para---you are an evil man,but you do know your........................Schiit!!


 
  What can I say...I'm full of it.


----------



## TwoEars

Quote: 





.sup said:


> Every SMD based equipment I owned/have sounded exactly like you described that's why I decided a while ago that I will never be buying equipment like that again, not even from Audio GD.


 

 Please enlighten me - I thought that the Mjolnir was SMD as well. You're saying it's not or that the mjolnir is not for you?


----------



## wotts

Quote: 





twoears said:


> Please enlighten me - I thought that the Mjolnir was SMD as well. You're saying it's not or that the mjolnir is not for you?


 
   
  I just took a peek through the vents on mine, and all of the components appear to be through-hole.


----------



## kstaken

Me too, same conclusion. For some reason I thought it was SMD too but apparently not.
   
  Quote: 





wotts said:


> I just took a peek through the vents on mine, and all of the components appear to be through-hole.


----------



## kstaken

Jason posted this earlier in the thread.


----------



## Girls Generation

Would you say the same for Phoenix? 
  Quote: 





.sup said:


> Every SMD based equipment I owned/have sounded exactly like you described that's why I decided a while ago that I will never be buying equipment like that again, not even from Audio GD.


----------



## .Sup

girls generation said:


> Would you say the same for Phoenix?


I have not heard Phoenix but Phoenix does not have any SMD components. I am positive it sounds neutral and organic, Audio GD is very good at that when proper components are used.


----------



## scootermafia

I currently hold the opinion that the B22 is as good as it gets.  However, I'm not so arrogant as to say that the Mjolnir I ordered doesn't have a chance to be on top, because it very well could win against my B22 and my Phoenix.  If that does happen, I'm not keeping the B22 around for show.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> I currently hold the opinion that the B22 is as good as it gets.  However, I'm not so arrogant as to say that the Mjolnir I ordered doesn't have a chance to be on top, because it very well could win against my B22 and my Phoenix.  If that does happen, I'm not keeping the B22 around for show.


 
  Oh yes............


----------



## Anaxilus

Not all SMD is created equal.


----------



## purrin

Just a few random thoughts:
   
  If SMD sounds like poop, I would have thrown the PWD2 DAC out the window by now. It all depends upon implementation and execution. I've never been impressed by the midrange or lower-end AGD regardless of SMD construction or not.
   
  To me, the Mjolnir is significant a step up from the Asgard and the Lyr. The Mjolnir is less colored and gets out of the way. It demands better upstream components. IMO, it's worthy of a high-end DAC. Of course there is always a danger with an amp that "gets out of the way." As with any system, component synergy is critical. MacKat's modest setup at the H3 meet is a good example of this.
   
  I took some notes on the BHA-1 (without knowing anything about the internals). The BHA-1 is a good amp, but compared to the Mjolnir, it sounds like there is a mist or light sheen over the music. It's also slower sounding throughout the entire audible range. Slower in the bass, slower in the attack of strings, slower in the vocals. It also seems to lack air or space. And of course it does not do the "immediacy" thing as well as the Mjolnir.
   
  I can say that I prefer the Mjolnir over the Arete, B22, and BHA-1 with the only caveat that I have not heard the Mjolnir in my rig at home. I won't say more but I will entertain specific questions as best as I can.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Just a few random thoughts:
> 
> If SMD sounds like poop, I would have thrown the PWD2 DAC out the window by now. It all depends upon implementation and execution. I've never been impressed by the midrange or lower-end AGD regardless of SMD construction or not.
> 
> ...


 
  Bifrost and Mjolnir a good pairing? And have you heard Mjolnir with anything other than Gungnir?


----------



## purrin

Heard an earlier version of the Mjolnir with the PWD2 and HD800
   
  I also heard the Gungnir on Anax's S7 (which I am very familiar with). Schiit's still making final 11th hour tweaks to the Gungnir, so I am not going to say much more than I've said about it in other posts.
   
  The Gungnir is a significant step up from the Bifrost for sure; and I absolutely loved the Gungnir/Mjolnir combination as it was. I'm trying to get a loaner from Jason as we speak.
   
  As to your question, I can't answer that for you; but personally I would pair the Mjolnir with a more capable DAC than the Bifrost because it deserves it.


----------



## Girls Generation

In what ways would you say?
  Quote: 





purrin said:


> The Gungnir is a significant step up from the Bifrost for sure


----------



## DarknightDK

Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> I currently hold the opinion that the B22 is as good as it gets.  However, I'm not so arrogant as to say that the Mjolnir I ordered doesn't have a chance to be on top, because it very well could win against my B22 and my Phoenix.  If that does happen, I'm not keeping the B22 around for show.


 
   
  Subscribed. Look forward to your impressions of the Mjolnir vs your upgraded B22.
   
  Seems like the Mjolnir is the one to beat at the value / sound proposition.


----------



## hp300plus

I am interested in purchasing the Mjolnir, but I am using JH16s.  I've heard that adaptors for 1/4" to XLR wouldn't work with the Mjolnir.  Is there any other solution?  
   
  Appreciate the help.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





hp300plus said:


> I am interested in purchasing the Mjolnir, but I am using JH16s.  I've heard that adaptors for 1/4" to XLR wouldn't work with the Mjolnir.  Is there any other solution?
> 
> Appreciate the help.


 
   
   
  You could get a new balanced cable for the JH16, but I don't know how it would sound. I think this amp is a bit overkill.


----------



## wuwhere

A desk amp for a CIEM?


----------



## Bolardito

Quote: 





hp300plus said:


> I am interested in purchasing the Mjolnir, but I am using JH16s.  I've heard that adaptors for 1/4" to XLR wouldn't work with the Mjolnir.  Is there any other solution?
> 
> Appreciate the help.


 
  You better look to a good portable amp like the Lisa 3 or Alo RX MK3...though all my CIEMS work wonders with my V200 I barely pair them with it..most of the time JH3A or JH13 through the DX100


----------



## hp300plus

Thanks elwappo99.  I've searched google and don't seem to have much success finding sellers.
   
  @wuwhere: Yeah, traditional over/on-ear headphones aren't for me -- tried several and all give me headaches after 20 minutes.  My current Asgard/Bifrost combo is awesome with the JH16s, though very curious where Mjolnir would take it.


----------



## Maxvla

wuwhere said:


> A desk amp for a CIEM?



Very much worth it. Also Asgard isn't a very good IEM amp, so Mjolnir will do great for you.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Very much worth it. Also Asgard isn't a very good IEM amp, so Mjolnir will do great for you.


 
   
  Yea, what am I complaining, I'm using a speaker amp to power my headphone.


----------



## StevenTam

My Mjolnir is running about 300hrs. I was rather impressed with the hi-end sound this HP-Amp performed. A huge improvement on everything compared to the 6.35mm Jack on ZODIAC Gold. Amazing details, incredible dynamic, wide sound-stage and three dimensional, really transparent and natural sound.

 I am confident that it should be the best HP-Amp on the market for such amazing price. I replaced the original fuse to HiFi-Tuning Supreme and a high quality power cable also give out the significant boost on MJOLNIR.

 My setup: Antelope Audio Zodiac Gold + Voltikus, Schiit Mjolnir, SHURE SRH1840 + LABKABLE 7N super OCC balance cable


----------



## Girls Generation

I think we're going to need some full on reviews and some clear cut comparisons to get some perspective to influence decisions, because as of right now it seems like the Mjo is 'too' good, based on all the impressions... I'm acquiring some major patience skills, maybe Head-fi is good for my health after all.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> I think we're going to need some full on reviews and some clear cut comparisons to get some perspective to influence decisions, because as of right now it seems like the Mjo is 'too' good, based on all the impressions... I'm acquiring some major patience skills, maybe Head-fi is good for my health after all.


 
   
   Certainly seems that way. But based on my listening I preferred the amp. Many of the amps I also listened to sounded really great. I truly loved listening to them. However I felt the Mjolnir sounded just a little bit better. It's not a huge leap better than the others.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> Certainly seems that way. But based on my listening I preferred the amp. Many of the amps I also listened to sounded really great. I truly loved listening to them. However I felt the Mjolnir sounded just a little bit better. It's not a huge leap better than the others.


 
   
  Did it do as good with the HE-6s as a speaker amp does? or was it more just like a more powerful headphone amp with them?


----------



## olor1n

The Mjolnir is the real deal. Impressions from early adopters are unanimous and members who are very familiar with its competition (at the same price or above) have now weighed in as well. Not sure what else can be said to sway people.


----------



## Girls Generation

I mean, I don't mean any disrespect, nor am I meaning to be ungrateful, but reading _this_ much accolade with basically no cons raises some suspicion. However, knowing Schiit offers great value, I still have my hopes up... And hopefully I'll be enlightened when I listen to it for myself this coming meet.


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> *I think we're going to need some full on reviews and some clear cut comparisons to get some perspective to influence decisions*, because as of right now it seems like the Mjo is 'too' good, based on all the impressions... I'm acquiring some major patience skills, maybe Head-fi is good for my health after all.


 
   
  Quote: 





girls generation said:


> I mean, I don't mean any disrespect, nor am I meaning to be ungrateful, *but reading this much accolade with basically no cons raises some suspicion.* However, knowing Schiit offers great value, I still have my hopes up... And hopefully I'll be enlightened when I listen to it for myself this coming meet.


 
   
  Full on reviews with flowery audiophile wankery? I don't think anyone who has posted impressions so far has a vested interest, and these members appear to be ones who could easily move on to something better if the Mjolnir didn't meet expectation. It's certainly wise to be wary of the hype train on these boards, but the hype isn't coming from noobs who have just gone from ibuds to the M50.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> Did it do as good with the HE-6s as a speaker amp does? or was it more just like a more powerful headphone amp with them?


 
   
  It was very powerful and had headroom with the HE-6. Not quite a speaker sound, but still very good sounding overall.


----------



## Girls Generation

Well, without any comparisons, we don't know 'how wide' a wide soundstage is, and 'how detailed' a detailed sound is. Furthermore, there wouldn't be any real *cons* without *perspective*, unless they're blatant. So my point is that I'd certainly would like to gain some perspective before putting down $800+. 
   
  Quote: 





olor1n said:


> Full on reviews with flowery audiophile wankery? I don't think anyone who has posted impressions so far has a vested interest, and these members appear to be ones who could easily move on to something better if the Mjolnir didn't meet expectation. It's certainly wise to be wary of the hype train on these boards, but the hype isn't coming from noobs who have just gone from ibuds to the M50.


----------



## Solude

Easy GG.  When I get mine I promise to trash it   I'll get initial impression out of the box and then a proper A/B after 100 hours.  Two weeks came and went this weekend so unless the site is updated to read 'ship in 2-3 weeks' I should see one soon.


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Well, without any comparisons, we don't know 'how wide' a wide soundstage is, and 'how detailed' a detailed sound is. Furthermore, there wouldn't be any real *cons* without *perspective*, unless they're blatant. So my point is that I'd certainly would like to gain some perspective before putting down $800+.


 

 Well, I can tell you it's the best of breed under $1k. I have gone through great pains the past year finding an all-around excellent price/performance headphone setup. I have literally gone through several hundred items. Yes, that  many. You want to put a ballpark dollar amount on it? Right around $10k, probably more. What "more" do you want? Sigh...


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> In what ways would you say?


 
   
  Find my Bifrost impressions from the Irvine meet last year, where I got to hear it off of Anax's S7/HD800; then you will know where I am coming from. Many of the issues which I had with the Bifroast such as the slight treble stridency, mid-bass emphasis, lack of extension, etc. have been remedied with the Gungir. There was one thing which I would still like the Gungnir to do better, which I gave Jason some feedback on at the H3 Meet. Mind you that the Gungir is not out yet, so everyone should take my comments into proper context; after all, the Mjolnir at the time of the Village meet several months ago was not very good at all. It turns out they had just put the thing together the night before. 
   
  At this price point, if the final Gungir can do the basics of bass/treble extension, dynamics, precison/control, and treble smoothness/lack of digititus, I would be extremely happy. At this price point, I would not expect the Gungir to reproduce plankton like the high-end DACs. And for purposes of comparison, I do NOT consider ODAC a detailed DAC. It should be important for readers to note where I am coming from having heard several multi-housand dollar DACs. I have my eye on the Gungnir myself because I want a second DAC, a modestly priced unit that can do the "basics" right. Not muddy the bass, stab my ears, sound dead or uninteresting, or sound fuzzy or sloppy, while still providing very good resolution. Very few DACs I've heard, even those costing several thousand dollars, do even the basics right.
   
  What I really need to do is plug in the Gungnir, once it is actually finalized, balanced into my electrostatic rig for a proper evaluation.
   
  Other than that, I'd be happy to play 20 specific questions. If you want some additional perspective, I like the NAD M51, PWD, PWD2, and a custom build TP Buffalo 3 with DSD receiver more than what I've heard from the Gungnir. But all those units start at $2k+ USD. A Marantz CD5004, which I modded, I feel is about on par with the Gungir as it is now (I expect the Gungnir to surpass it once it is done based on my experience hearing iterative tweaks from Schiit. But who knows? Maybe Mike Moffet might go senile, or has lost so much of this hearing, or will go "objective" that the final Gungnir will sound like the ODAC plugged into my weaksauce laptop USB port 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). Basically everything else under the $2K range I pretty much consider garbage (by this I mean I won't use it because it's not good enough for me, not that there are not any good values out there.) And to repeat, we need to hear the final Gungir.


----------



## hodgjy

Wow.  It must take a lot of energy to be so critical and opulent.
   
  Quote: 





purrin said:


> Find my Bifrost impressions from the Irvine meet last year, where I got to hear it off of Anax's S7/HD800; then you will know where I am coming from. Many of the issues which I had with the Bifroast such as the slight treble stridency, mid-bass emphasis, lack of extension, etc. have been remedied with the Gungir. There was one thing which I would still like the Gungnir to do better, which I gave Jason some feedback on at the H3 Meet. Mind you that the Gungir is not out yet, so everyone should take my comments into proper context; after all, the Mjolnir at the time of the Village meet several months ago was not very good at all. It turns out they had just put the thing together the night before.
> 
> At this price point, if the final Gungir can do the basics of bass/treble extension, dynamics, precison/control, and treble smoothness/lack of digititus, I would be extremely happy. At this price point, I would not expect the Gungir to reproduce plankton like the high-end DACs. And for purposes of comparison, I do NOT consider ODAC a detailed DAC. It should be important for readers to note where I am coming from having heard several multi-housand dollar DACs. I have my eye on the Gungnir myself because I want a second DAC, a modestly priced unit that can do the "basics" right. Not muddy the bass, stab my ears, sound dead or uninteresting, or sound fuzzy or sloppy, while still providing very good resolution. Very few DACs I've heard, even those costing several thousand dollars, do even the basics right.
> 
> ...


----------



## purrin

No, it just takes a lot energy to be mindful rather than intentionally stupid when I'm going to be spending at least a few hundred dollars. I apologize if I don't write like Six Loons or have John Atkinson's English politeness, grace, and well-timed sense of humor.
   
  I'm more of a straight-talk kind of guy more than willing to tell people to FOAD.


----------



## Lee Harvey

Quote: 





purrin said:


> No, it just takes a lot energy to be mindful rather than intentionally stupid when I'm going to be spending at least a few hundred dollars. I apologize if I don't write like Six Loons or have John Atkinson's English politeness, grace, and well-timed sense of humor.


 
  Thanks for your honesty.  Those guys have to sugar-coat things to keep advertisers happy.


----------



## sveli

Ok, a Mjolnir or a V181? What's the verdict?


----------



## purrin

FYI, there were a few DACS ~1k USD which I liked but unintentionally omitted.


----------



## Solude

Woot!  My Mjolnir ships today... only two weeks to go until its actually in hand


----------



## Girls Generation

And three weeks to go until that same one is in mine? 
  Quote: 





solude said:


> Woot!  My Mjolnir ships today... only two weeks to go until its actually in hand


----------



## gnarlsagan

Are there any measurements available for the mjolnir?


----------



## Solude

Now the big problem is finding something to put between the Mjolnir and my monitors so I'm not doing the on/off dance and toggle them on from arms reach.


----------



## nowis

I'm using the TC Electronic Level Pilot for this, and it seems to be OK. It would be nice if the Gungnir had two sets of XLR outputs, so I don't have to go through the Mjolnir preouts (because its volume is controlled by the front knob).
   
  I'm thinking about just using the RCA out from the Gungnir to my monitors. Anyone know of a good RCA volume control?


----------



## Solude

That's actually what I have in hand right now.  But mine, like apparently most, tracks really badly down low with the left coming on after the right.  This one doesn't even go to mute when fully counter clockwise.  Yours?


----------



## nowis

Mine does mute all the way but I'm not sure about the left coming on before the right.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Just catching up with the thread. More positive impressions. This amp's price can't be knocked. Like GG, I'd like to see some cons... There is always a con. Why is the ß22 so toasty etc.

Some comments on the previous page confirm what I've been thinking - some members only come on Head-Fi to TROLL. It's all they ever do. They nitpick, attack the straw man and I just don't know where they get off. Go outside, have a beer. Just do something fun and come back with a smile for once.


----------



## purrin

If there is any con, Jason's HD800 was a bit grainy, but not Anax's HD800. Chalk it up to unit-to-unit variances, voodoo, reality distortion fields, etc. I don't want to get into it because that can be another long story. But then again, I've always felt that the HD800s should sound a bit grainy on a honest amp. They certainly do on my BA.
   
  Here's the deal. I'm at a loss to be able to describe anything negative about the amp. I've got a Dynahi sitting around, so maybe after comparison I will. It's hard to describe anything negative until you hear something better. I go down my checklist: Neutral - up. Dynamic explosive bass - yup. Treble air and extension - yup. Clear sounding - Yup. Involving sounding with good rendering of micro-dynamics - Yup. Open sounding - not as good as DHTs but amazingly better than most other SS. Fast sounding - yup. Sufficiently smooth treble - better than current production eastern European tubes, but not as good as vintage 4V DHTs. Don't know what else to say. I've already said I like this amp better than some other very well regarded amps.
   
  I dunno. Maybe there is something to this circlotron thing.


----------



## scootermafia

My Mjolnir shipped within 5 days or ordering.  Not sure why I got the special fast shipping, since I don't think Jason knows me as an MOT or anything, and I ordered it with my college email and all that, and I've never communicated with Schiit before.  Guess I'm just lucky.  It will be here on Wednesday since I ordered Priority Mail shipping.
   
  I'm pretty excited if Purrin thinks it's better than a B22 (a 4 board balanced B22?  Just so we're clear?  Were they listened to on the same day?  Or is this just from memory)...


----------



## purrin

From memory having heard the B22 numerous times (4 board and 2 board). To nitpick, I've always felt the B22 treble was overly smooth and the bass not articulate enough - kind of mushy - with the 2ch. A little too polite for my tastes. I did hear a 4 board B22 the same day, but it was from a different DAC.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





brunk said:


> I have literally gone through several hundred items. Yes, that  many. You want to put a ballpark dollar amount on it? Right around $10k, probably more. What "more" do you want? Sigh...


 
   
   
  Several hundred what - amps?


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





purrin said:


> From memory having heard the B22 numerous times (4 board and 2 board). To nitpick, I've always felt the B22 treble was overly smooth and the bass not articulate enough - kind of mushy - with the 2ch. A little too polite for my tastes. I did hear a 4 board B22 the same day, but it was from a different DAC.


 
   
   
  So what was the verdict on the 4-channel?


----------



## Solude

Both B22s I had shared a rounded character.  Polite, smooth, high resolution but rounded.  The B22 just doesn't bite.  Up top it makes it soft, down low bloomy.  Better than most, not better than the best.


----------



## m2man

purrin said:


> I dunno. Maybe there is something to this circlotron thing.




Crossfets are the bomb peeps!

Has anyone tried any low impedance dynamic phones? Like some TH-900's or Denon's perhaps? I kinda wanna rewire my Pro900's too, but I think I'd miss them too much while they were gone.


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





preproman said:


> So what was the verdict on the 4-channel?


 
   
  Still polite, but with better articulation in the bass. Solude's comments nail it down. Couldn't have put it better. I like music to have bite when it calls for it.


----------



## Duckman

Heard the Mjolnir yesterday, straight out of the box, via an Esoteric D-07X and into the Audeze LCD3, A/B'd against the Burson Soloist from the same source (albeit via the RCA out this time).
   
  I'd love to combine these amps.
   
  The Mjolnir was a fun listening experience, but I felt that its focus and articulation were slightly softer than the Burson. Burson's images were slightly weightier and better defined, particularly down low. Burson also has more treble energy, whereas the Mjolnir has a smoother top end.
   
  However, listening to tbe Burson, the soundstage was quite tightly walled-in, whereas with the Mjolnir, the walls literally fell away, creating a much more free, speaker-like presentation. I loved this about the Schiit amp.
   
  My perfect 'budget' amp would be to combine the two: greater focus and articulation, together with an expansive soundstage.
   
  This has me looking very much forward to the 'Statement' amp at year's end.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Still polite, but with better articulation in the bass. Solude's comments nail it down. Couldn't have put it better. I like music to have bite when it calls for it.


 
   
   
  I have different results with my B22.  I get lots of punch and the attack (bite) is good as well.  The down low bass and the mid bass are both tight, very well controlled and not bloomy at all.  Now you can hear the bloom in the M^3.  
   
  Maybe Ying does a really good job of implementation.


----------



## Maxvla

purrin said:


> Still polite, but with better articulation in the bass. Solude's comments nail it down. Couldn't have put it better. I like music to have bite when it calls for it.



So was the Bryston too much bite? I think that's exactly what it excels at.


----------



## rated1975

Sounds like the Mjolnir could do with some burn in time and then another impression/comparison.
  Quote: 





duckman said:


> Heard the Mjolnir yesterday, straight out of the box,


----------



## Duckman

Quote: 





rated1975 said:


> Sounds like the Mjolnir could do with some burn in time and then another impression/comparison.


 

 Maybe.


----------



## burnspbesq

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Same.


 

 I'm pretty certain that there is other gear out there that I would like better than my QB-9/BHA-1/HD-800, but things like Bricasti DACs and Stax 009s aren't happening while I still have tuition checks to write.


----------



## gnarlsagan

duckman said:


> Heard the Mjolnir yesterday, straight out of the box, via an Esoteric D-07X and into the Audeze LCD3, A/B'd against the Burson Soloist from the same source (albeit via the RCA out this time).
> 
> I'd love to combine these amps.
> 
> The Mjolnir was a fun listening experience, but I felt that its focus and articulation were slightly softer than the Burson. Burson's images were slightly weightier and better defined, particularly down low. Burson also has more treble energy, whereas the Mjolnir has a smoother top end.




I had had the same experience with the mjolnir with an HD800. I would describe the highs as fuzzy compared to some other gear. Other people in this thread have voiced similar opinions. That's why I was wondering if there were any measurements of the mjolnir to perhaps confirm or deny this experience.


----------



## kstaken

I use it with the Denon D7100 and have no complaints about synergy. My time with the Mjolnir has been about 75% D7100, 20% HD 800 and 5% split between AKG K701 and HE-5LE. 
   
  Quote: 





m2man said:


> Crossfets are the bomb peeps!
> Has anyone tried any low impedance dynamic phones? Like some TH-900's or Denon's perhaps? I kinda wanna rewire my Pro900's too, but I think I'd miss them too much while they were gone.


----------



## Solude

Frequency Response: 2Hz-400KHz, -3dB 
  THD: Less than 0.006%, 20Hz-20KHz, at 1V  RMS
  Output impedance: 1.5 ohms
   
  That's code for flat through the audible range


----------



## brunk

Quote:Originally Posted by *preproman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

   
   
  Several hundred what - amps? 
   
   
   
  Cables, Power cables, Headphone cables, headphones, amps, dacs, universal players, turntables, tubes, pc components, UPS, spdif converters, feet, stands etc. Don't even get me started on 2CH/9CH setup...
   
  All I can say is that I'm glad it's over for a while. May you find your peace as well


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> So was the Bryston too much bite? I think that's exactly what it excels at.


 
   
  The Bryston was kind of veiled and slow. Ask Anax. He swears the Bryston changed on him and became slow and veiled with use.


----------



## Maxvla

That's shocking. If anything the Bryston was too revealing to me. Morbidtoaster would agree with me. I'll have to think about what I want to do. The Mjolnir is good from all reports, but I think I might pass on it until we get more info on the next amp.


----------



## mmlogic

Quote: 





duckman said:


> The Mjolnir was a fun listening experience, but I felt that its focus and articulation were slightly softer than the Burson. Burson's images were slightly weightier and better defined, particularly down low. Burson also has more treble energy, whereas the Mjolnir has a smoother top end.


 

 That's strange, It sound like Burson has a strong "V" frequency curve, but the Soloist I just received shows the opposite (compare to Leben CS300).
  Can't wait to try a Mjolnir, but I guess it won't be available in Taiwan before October.


----------



## Duckman

Quote: 





mmlogic said:


> That's strange, It sound like Burson has a strong "V" frequency curve, but the Soloist I just received shows the opposite (compare to Leben CS300).
> Can't wait to try a Mjolnir, but I guess it won't be available in Taiwan before October.


 
   
  The Burson isn't 'v' shaped, just a bit better defined and 'meatier'; but narrower soundstage.


----------



## TwoEars

I think it seems like people are starting to put an overly heavy bias on their impressions...
   
  The BHA-1 becomes slow and veiled?
   
  The Soloist is V-shaped?
   
  The mjolnir has fuzzy highs?
   
  The B22 has a "round" sound and isn't better than the rest?
   
  In my mind this is all world-class amps, sure - you might end up favoring one or the other if you could compare them back to back under ideal conditions with your preffered set of headphones, source and music.
   
  But to judge which one is best for you based on impressions like this is nigh on impossible.
   
  It can't be denied though that the mjolnir sure seem like an excellent value when it's beeing discussed in the same breath as these other more expensive amps.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





twoears said:


> I think it seems like people are starting to put an overly heavy bias on their impressions...
> 
> The BHA-1 becomes slow and veiled?
> 
> ...


 
  I think you're missing the point. There needs to be a way in which these amps are
  differentiated, right. No one has said any of the above amps suck.
  People's impressions (especially trusted one's) can be helpful in deciding
  what is right for you. It gives you an idea, no different that measurements.


----------



## Maxvla

My BHA-1 has about 500 hours on it before Anaxilus listened to it the first time. If there was any break in that changed the sound it would have happened already. I don't know how it could sound slow and veiled all the sudden.


----------



## TwoEars

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> I think you're missing the point. There needs to be a way in which these amps are
> differentiated, right. No one has said any of the above amps suck.
> People's impressions (especially trusted one's) can be helpful in deciding
> what is right for you. It gives you an idea, no different that measurements.


 

 I'm arguing with that - I'm simply saying that "slow and veiled", "V-shaped" and "fuzzy highs" are pretty harsh words in the overall scheme of things.


----------



## Neogeo333

Got back from NYC on my 2 weeks time with family.  As soon I got home plugged the Mjolnir and let it warm up for like 20 mins.  Then some listening with my LCD-2 rev.2 I can easily hear the difference compared to my LD MK6+ and Eximus DP-1.  I let it burn for a whole night using the LCD-2.  In the morning listened some more and this is my early impression on it.
   
  Compared to the MK6 the Mjolnir is has better detail and better channel separation.  It has a slightly less weight to the sound than the MK6. 
  Tubes come to play here. 
   
  The Eximus DP-1 have always been a little underpowered for the LCD-2 imo.  Could not make the LCD-2 sing like the Schiit and LD. 
   
  But what really impress me the most was how much better it matched with the Yamaha HP-1.  I have 2 HP-1, one in stock and another recable to 4pin.  I can easily hear how much better the HP1 and Mjolnir is compared to the DP-1 and HP-1.  Its like a veil has been lifted.  Its like a comparing a stock T50rp to a modded Paradox.  Yeap its that good when using a HP-1 and Mjolnir.
   
  Still have a couple more phones to listen with the Schiit but man the Mjolnir and HP-1 sure sounds wonderful.  Gonna do some a/b comparison soon with LCD-2 and HP-1 since both are 4 pins and got a dual 3pin to 4 pin converter so I can listen without having to unplug one or the other.  Thanks to Steve from  Q Audio for the adapter.


----------



## olor1n

.


----------



## TwoEars

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> Damned if you do and damned if you don't.
> 
> Not sure what the point of sharing impressions is any more when all it seems to achieve is put you in the firing line. Positive impressions have been pegged as suspicious and frankly, the insinuation is quiet insulting. Some respect and a little gratitude wouldn't go astray.


 

 If it is me you're talking about I greatly appriciate people taking the time to share their impression, good and bad. What else would be the point of a thread like this?
   
  All I'm saying is that we can be a little respectful towards Bryston, Burson, Schiit & the B22 as well. It doesn't take much; just add such small words as "compared to", "slightly", "I found the XYZ a litte bit more", "maybe" or "my impression were that" etc.


----------



## olor1n

No TwoEars, I wasn't singling you out. Just addressing the use of "suspicious" a few pages back and the implications.
   
  Anyway, my unit will go back to Schiit. I'm not going to elaborate but Solude's post a few pages back addressed the situation. I like the amp so much though that I've already bought another, this time from Schiit's Australian distributer. I'm not shilling a product that I've received as a "review sample" or heard at a meet. This is something I've invested in. I'm persisting with it because I like it that much. It's good and like purrin I'm also hard pressed to point out negatives.


----------



## FrenchChemist

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> Anyway, my unit will go back to Schiit. I'm not going to elaborate but Solude's post a few pages back addressed the situation. I like the amp so much though that I've already bought another, this time from Schiit's Australian distributer. I'm not shilling a product that I've received as a "review sample" or heard at a meet. This is something I've invested in. I'm persisting with it because I like it that much. It's good and like purrin I'm also hard pressed to point out negatives.


 
   
  I'm also hard pressed to point out negatives, especially coming from the Lyr and having zero experience with top end amps. Too bad about your problems with your unit, olor1n, hope your next will be fine.
  Like many, I find the Mjolnir very transparent, fast and honest. It pairs well with the LCD-3 but also with the HD800 : the bass hits hard and clean, which was something I missed with Lyr, even with expensive tubes. And the treble also sounds more natural than it used to with the Lyr. With the Lyr, I mostly listened to the LCD-3 with EQ to lift the upper mids. With the Mjolnir, I enjoy so much the HD800 that it gets most of my time. It is still a bit bright for my taste, but not to the point of bothering me with good recordings/masters.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





twoears said:


> I'm arguing with that - I'm simply saying that "slow and veiled", "V-shaped" and "fuzzy highs" are pretty harsh words in the overall scheme of things.


 
  I think it's very possible that those words may (fit subtlety or not) compared to some other "better" amps comparatively.
   
  Just not seeing how those are harsh words. More like these are some of the con's to great some great amps.


----------



## TwoEars

Quote:  





> It's good and like purrin I'm also hard pressed to point out negatives.


 
   
  And I appreciate feedback like that, so thanks - for what it's worth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I'm seriously tempted to order one just for the heck of it but I think I'm going to hold off for the statement amp that is rumored, if the mjolnir is this good how good must not the statement amp be? Especially since it won't be Schiit's first amp by then - make a few amps and DAC and there's no way you won't learn a think or two along the way!


----------



## Solude

Schiit is guys who have decades of experience working for other top tier analog and digital companies.  Pretty sure they could have started with the statement if they wanted but this is a better way to build a following.


----------



## zenpunk

What tubes are you using in your LD MK6+? 
  Looking forward to listen to the Mjolnir at the UK Can meet in September and compare it to my  LD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Quote:


neogeo333 said:


> Got back from NYC on my 2 weeks time with family.  As soon I got home plugged the Mjolnir and let it warm up for like 20 mins.  Then some listening with my LCD-2 rev.2 I can easily hear the difference compared to my LD MK6+ and Eximus DP-1.  I let it burn for a whole night using the LCD-2.  In the morning listened some more and this is my early impression on it.
> 
> Compared to the MK6 the Mjolnir is has better detail and better channel separation.  It has a slightly less weight to the sound than the MK6.
> Tubes come to play here.
> ...


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> What tubes are you using in your LD MK6+?
> Looking forward to listen to the Mjolnir at the UK Can meet in September and compare it to my  LD
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I got to compare them this last weekend and I had similar impressions as Neogeo333. The Mjolnir was a little more detailed than my MK6, and a little more air. The MK6 was more musical and smooth across the midrange and treble. I'm running realistic gold pins in front and raytheons in the back. I think some of the detail loss was from the raytheons as they are a little dark.


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





twoears said:


> If it is me you're talking about I greatly appriciate people taking the time to share their impression, good and bad. What else would be the point of a thread like this?
> 
> All I'm saying is that we can be a little respectful towards Bryston, Burson, Schiit & the B22 as well. It doesn't take much; just add such small words as "compared to", "slightly", "I found the XYZ a litte bit more", "maybe" or "my impression were that" etc.


 
   
    
Simply putting adjectives or nebulous terms in front of descriptors is still too disrespectful. 

 Quote:


twoears said:


> I'm arguing with that - I'm simply saying that "slow and veiled", "V-shaped" and "fuzzy highs" are pretty harsh words in the overall scheme of things.


 
   
Therefore I suggest a more roundabout approach. For example, the above three phrases could be easily be reworded to: "counterpoint to the bustle", "redolent of garlic", "intoxicated velvet".


----------



## Solude

Believe those are 6moons trademarks and not usuable here


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> I got to compare them this last weekend and I had similar impressions as Neogeo333. The Mjolnir was a little more detailed than my MK6, and a little more air. The MK6 was more musical and smooth across the midrange and treble. I'm running realistic gold pins in front and raytheons in the back. I think some of the detail loss was from the raytheons as they are a little dark.


 
   
I agree the Mjolnir could be smoother sounding for some, (I believe I even mentioned that it didn't have the treble smoothness of vintage 4V DHTs in an earlier post). But for a neutral solid-state amp, this is what I would expect: the HD800 (no mods, no cables) should be slightly grainy sounding. 
   
There are sonic consequences to too much smoothness and much of it is based on personal taste. For reference, the B22 and BHA-1 are smoother. The Peak and Arete are edgier. And some modestly priced Chinese or super expensive 6Moons approved stuff: 





. Not that the Mjolnir was grainy or strident by any means. Otherwise I would have given Jason a very funny "What" look at the H3 meet instead of a thumbs up. To me, the Mjolnir was just right, and what I would have wanted for a neutral sounding SS amp.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





purrin said:


> I agree the Mjolnir could be smoother sounding for some, (I believe I even mentioned that it didn't have the treble smoothness of vintage 4V DHTs in an earlier post). But for a neutral solid-state amp, this is what I would expect: the HD800 (no mods, no cables) should be slightly grainy sounding.
> 
> There are sonic consequences to too much smoothness and much of it is based on personal taste. For reference, the B22 and BHA-1 are smoother. The Peak and Arete are edgier. And some modestly priced Chinese stuff
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  You want to pick a fight with me now?!?!?! 
   
  But I do agree with you on most parts, except the BHA-1. Well, I might agree with you. I guess I found it to be so dry I didn't get much of a detailed listen. I was bummed I didn't get to meet you at the meet, but now I definitely know who you are. I was right behind you when you gave Jason that big thumbs up.


----------



## purrin

Well here's the thing with the BHA-1. Anaxilus swore that the BHA-1 sounded a certain way: "dry, fast, bright, but still decently smooth," until he brought it over to my place for a comparison. We let the BHA-1 warm up for about 1.5 hours and came back to it. That's when the reality distortion field hit. I didn't think the BHA-1 sounded bright or dry at all. In fact, we thought the S7 (a tube amp) out "solid-stated" the BHA-1. So that left him scratching his head. 
   
My room was about 85F though. We even measured line voltage in my house. Maybe it sounds different in hotter environments, or the electrolytic caps melt after 100 hours.
   
I was in the yellow UCLA shirt at H3 and hauling stuff or getting stuff for other people most of the time.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Well here's the thing with the BHA-1. Anaxilus swore that the BHA-1 sounded a certain way: "dry, fast, bright, but still decently smooth," until he brought it over to my place for a comparison. We let the BHA-1 warm up for about 1.5 hours and came back to it. That's when the reality distortion field hit. I didn't think the BHA-1 sounded bright or dry at all. In fact, we thought the S7 (a tube amp) out "solid-stated" the BHA-1. So that left him scratching his head.
> 
> My room was about 85F though. We even measured line voltage in my house. Maybe it sounds different in hotter environments, or the electrolytic caps melt after 100 hours.
> 
> I was in the yellow UCLA shirt at H3 and hauling stuff or getting stuff for other people most of the time.


 
   
   
  I was the one that complimented the shirt at the Schiit stand 
   
  Interesting comments on the BHA-1. I listened to it fairly early on in the meet, so maybe I didn't get to hear it all warmed up.


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Well here's the thing with the BHA-1. Anaxilus swore that the BHA-1 sounded a certain way: "dry, fast, bright, but still decently smooth," until he brought it over to my place for a comparison. We let the BHA-1 warm up for about 1.5 hours and came back to it. That's when the reality distortion field hit. I didn't think the BHA-1 sounded bright or dry at all. In fact, we thought the S7 (a tube amp) out "solid-stated" the BHA-1. So that left him scratching his head.
> 
> My room was about 85F though. We even measured line voltage in my house. Maybe it sounds different in hotter environments, or the electrolytic caps melt after 100 hours.
> 
> I was in the yellow UCLA shirt at H3 and hauling stuff or getting stuff for other people most of the time.


 
   
  I've had amps that would go all weird-sounding and mushy at 200-250 hours or so then back to normal after another ~50. I worked out it was the heat affecting components.


----------



## Maxvla

When I have the BHA-1 at home I have it sitting by itself nothing under or on it so it's free to radiate through the chassis in all directions, I usually keep my room around 75-78. I don't know how that could make much difference, but there it is.


----------



## Solude

That's why I leave my gear on.  Always thermally stable.  If something only sounds good cold, you what turn it off after an hour?  No thanks.


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





currawong said:


> I've had amps that would go all weird-sounding and mushy at 200-250 hours or so then back to normal after another ~50. I worked out it was the heat affecting components.


 
   
  I'll have Anax continue roasting it...


----------



## Maxvla

I turn it on when I get home, then off when I go to bed. No way I'm going to pay the air conditioning bill for it burning away all the time.


----------



## Anaxilus

At peak I've measured the hottest spots of the chassis >120 F.  Seems to depend on load as well.


----------



## rhythmdevils

Quote: 





twoears said:


> All I'm saying is that we can be a little respectful towards Bryston, Burson, Schiit & the B22 as well. It doesn't take much; just add such small words as "compared to", "slightly", "I found the XYZ a litte bit more", "maybe" or "my impression were that" etc.


 
   
  So what you want is a forum full of corporate shills, who are here to hype amps and push more brainless consumerism.  Why don't you come over and give me a foot massage before you kiss my schiit mjolnir.


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





rhythmdevils said:


> So what you want is a forum full of corporate shills, who are here to hype amps and push more brainless consumerism.  Why don't you come over and give me a foot massage before you kiss my schiit mjolnir.


 
   
Just as long as your foot is not redolent of garlic, which is not to my preference. Indeed the Schiit may appear at times, depending upon the structural counterpoise of one's favored transducer, to be ever so slightly dogmatically vigilant in rendering the tone colour of a multitude of musical instruments and human voice. Whether this is correct or not, who knows? We shall let you decide.


----------



## TwoEars

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Just as long as your foot is not redolent of garlic, which is not to my preference. Indeed the Schiit may appear at times, depending upon the structural counterpoise of one's favored transducer, to be ever so slightly dogmatically vigilant in rendering the tone colour of a multitude of musical instruments and human voice. Whether this is correct or not, who knows? We shall let you decide.


 

 What kind of catnip have you been smoking?


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





twoears said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  People can be as harsh as they like describing gear. They just can't be harsh describing each other. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  That being said, it does help if people put their comments in perspective, ie: relative to what they are used to using, what music they are listening to and how loud etc. as that makes the comments more helpful. Someone who is more used to listening with top-of-the-line equipment and is fussy is going to be more picky about small things than someone who is stepping up for the first time to a better system.


----------



## scootermafia

My Mjolnir "shipped" on Monday but no tracking updates.  Either USPS didn't scan it and it's still coming Wednesday, or they just printed out a shipping label for something that isn't actually in the mail yet.  Is anyone else's recently shipped Mjolnirs trackable?  I really don't want to sit around waiting for it eagerly if it's not actually coming.


----------



## Solude

Mine took a while to leave and isn't flying too quick...
   
   

  [size=1.1em] Priority Mail International Parcels




  [size=1.1em] Processed Through Sort Facility[/size]


  [size=1.1em] August 21, 2012, 12:53 pm[/size]


  [size=1.1em] ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS) [/size]


   [size=1.1em] International Parcels[/size]



   
   
   
  [size=1.1em] Arrived at Sort Facility[/size]


  [size=1.1em] August 21, 2012, 12:52 pm[/size]


  [size=1.1em] ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS) [/size]


   
   
   
   
  [size=1.1em] Electronic Shipping Info Received[/size]


  [size=1.1em] August 21, 2012[/size]


  [size=1.1em]  [/size]


   
   
   
   
  [size=1.1em] Acceptance[/size]


  [size=1.1em] August 20, 2012, 5:14 pm[/size]


  [size=1.1em] NEWHALL, CA 91322 [/size]



[/size]


----------



## olor1n

Mine didn't update beyond the Sort Facility. The package just arrived at my door a week later.


----------



## O8h7w

Mine, both the first and the one that is currently on it's way, took about 30 hours from Schiit saying they shipped until they appeared in the USPS tracking. And after "Processed through sort facility" in Los Angeles, no more updates until it's in your own country - and there it seems to depend upon where you live. Here in Sweden, updates were pretty good.


----------



## K3cT

So I take it from the various impressions that have been posted so far that the Mjolnir sounds to the lean side?


----------



## Solude

Not how I read it.  Not overly warm but deep full bass with good dynamics.  Lean to me reads flat, lifeless.


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





k3ct said:


> So I take it from the various impressions that have been posted so far that the Mjolnir sounds to the lean side?


 
   
  No.
   
  Quote: 





solude said:


> Not how I read it.  Not overly warm but deep full bass with good dynamics.  Lean to me reads flat, lifeless.


 
   
  Yes.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Indeed the Schiit may appear at times, depending upon the structural counterpoise of one's favored transducer, to be ever so slightly dogmatically vigilant in rendering the tone colour of a multitude of musical instruments and human voice.


 
   
  I'm going to put this on a shirt! All I need is a good fake reviewer name, and this will be quoted for the next half-decade as a real review (in unknowing irony by some, in hateful loathing by others.)


----------



## hodgjy

Marty DiBergi
  Sir Denis Eton-Hogg
  David St. Hubbins
   
  Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> I'm going to put this on a shirt! All I need is a good *fake reviewer* name, and this will be quoted for the next half-decade as a real review (in unknowing irony by some, in hateful loathing by others.)


----------



## Skylab

hodgjy said:


> David St. Hubbins




The patron saint of quality footware???


----------



## SeaHawk

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> I'm going to put this on a shirt! All I need is *a good fake reviewer name*, and this will be quoted for the next half-decade as a real review (in unknowing irony by some, in hateful loathing by others.)


 
   
  Nathaniel Hornblower, imo


----------



## Jason Stoddard




----------



## Skylab

OMG that is priceless. 

"and so I say, Schiit Into America!"

Sir Dennis Eton-Hogg

(I wonder how many people actually get this)...


----------



## Anaxilus

So how much for that Schitty shirt?  Hurry before I lock my wallet back up!


----------



## hodgjy

It's a generational thing.  I'm finding people born after the 1980s are missing out on so much fine, historical pop culture.
   
  Quote: 





skylab said:


> OMG that is priceless.
> "and so I say, Schiit Into America!"
> Sir Dennis Eton-Hogg
> *(I wonder how many people actually get this)...*


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


>


 
   
  Please tell me this will be on the website for sale soon


----------



## dleblanc343

I'd buy the shirt, have it ship with my mjolnir/gungnir combo please


----------



## O8h7w

I'd buy that shirt. Maybe two or three of them, I'd have a laugh every morning. And it would, indeed, be my first shirt of the white-text-on-a-black-shirt variety.


----------



## purrin

LOL. I can't believe I actually wrote that. Give me more of CEETEE's sake.


----------



## scootermafia

Praise Jude, my amp finally got scanned, it's in my hometown now so it will come Thursday afternoon.  Prepare for the early impressions.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Hey all,
   
  In reference to the t-shirt discussion above...
   
  We held off on offering Schiit schwag for a long time, because it seemed that most on-demand printers wanted, like $30 for an American Apparel t-shirt. In good conscience, we couldn't charge you that. Nor did we have the time to set up an actual production buy. So we sat on our butts and did nothing.
   
  However, last night we found a place with decent pricing, and now we can finally offer you some shirts! Yes, including the "Indeed the Schiit" shirt:
   
schiit.spreadshirt.com
   
  Note that we are taking zero commission on this--the shirts are the base Spreadshirt price. Bottom line, if we gotta try to get rich selling schwag, then we need to get a life. 
   
  And yes, these are the more expensive American Apparel shirts. You didn't expect us to go with a non-US manufacturer, did you? Especially when American Apparel is made in Los Angeles, just a few minutes or hours drive from us, depending on the time of day.
   
  Enjoy the shirts!
   
  Jason


----------



## DarknightDK

This is great news! Loving this Schiit.


----------



## Defiant00

I just might have to get that shirt, that's hilarious.


----------



## scootermafia

Some quick straight out of the box impressions:
   
  Well packed, heavy, very solid metal, nice build quality and appearance.  I would probably replace (personally) the Phillips head screws with something sexier.  Torx or socket caps plz.  
   
  My initial impression is that it sounds better than the B22 or the Phoenix.  If I had any initial criticism with the HD800, I think that it's a bit aggressive, metallic, intense, maybe less sexy midrange than the B22.  It's still better than the Phoenix which is harsh with HD800.  But compared with B22 the Mjo has more treble detail, a slightly higher and more believable soundstage, the sound is overall more realistic, it has a lot more slam and excitement, the bass is better.  At $750, people would be insane not to buy one of these before anything else.  It's hardly more expensive than some portable amps. Considering that it costs $3000 to commission a new B22 and over $1000 to DIY a half decent one, you would be nuts to consider a B22 when this amp exists.  
   
  Edit:  LCD3 is greatly preferable over HD800 with this amp.  It's just better in every way.  More natural, realistic, and just in a better balance.  This is still one of the best HD800 amps, though.
   
  I will be editing this post as new things come to me.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> Some quick straight out of the box impressions:
> 
> Well packed, heavy, very solid metal, nice build quality and appearance.  I would probably replace (personally) the Phillips head screws with something sexier.  Torx or socket caps plz.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Haha, don't pull any punches--tell us how you really feel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The LCD3/Mjolnir pairing sounds like something I would really like to hear!


----------



## beaver316

Hmm if the LCD3 pairs well with the Mjolnir, then i suppose the LCD2 should as well?


----------



## scootermafia

LCD3 + Mjo is outrageously good.  There's such powerful bass, texture and detail, beauty...everyone should shoot for this setup.  I'm using it with the AudioGD RE-7 DAC and the Audiophilleo1 USB transport.  
   
  Also, yeah I expect to be trolled since I said it was real good right off the bat.  I can't help it if it's awesome.


----------



## Radio_head

T-shirt ordered.  Now to wear it to a wine-and-cheese party.  I have a monocle around here somewhere, it's really hard to find without my monocle.


----------



## Solude

Fingers crossed mine arrives tomorrow though I wouldn't be too surprised if it was Monday.


----------



## Girls Generation

Prepareth for onslaught of HST + massive brokerage fees.  Always.. when I order something. It's good that Schiit stuff is under NAFTA.
  Quote: 





solude said:


> Fingers crossed mine arrives tomorrow though I wouldn't be too surprised if it was Monday.


----------



## takezo

i love these guys! especially the right and left view of the shirt...LOL.
   
  when's the statement grouping going to be released, jason?


----------



## scootermafia

Unf*&*&believable.  I was listening with the inputs set to SE (didn't see the switch back there, and never heard of an amp where that has to be switched).  The sound is now much more powerful.  As if it wasn't powerful before.  I was listening at like 10-11 before.  Now it is very very loud at 9:30.  And the amp starts at 7 or so.  
   
  Edit: Lawl, yea, it beat my other amps while incorrectly set to SE mode.


----------



## purrin

Glad you are enjoying it! It's extremely darn good for the price huh?
   
  Now you know why I was hard pressed to be able to mention any of its shortcomings. Other than it being slightly dogmatically vigilant with a certain bright sounding headphone.
   
  It's seriously one the best I've heard next to the Dynahi.


----------



## blankdisc

Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> LCD3 + Mjo is outrageously good.  There's such powerful bass, texture and detail, beauty...everyone should shoot for this setup.  I'm using it with the AudioGD RE-7 DAC and the Audiophilleo1 USB transport.
> 
> Also, yeah I expect to be trolled since I said it was real good right off the bat.  I can't help it if it's awesome.


 
   
  Totally agree with what you said. Mjolnir pairs extremely well with my Meridian 508 through balanced connection. I think that the key is to pair it with a good and musical source.


----------



## Loevhagen

From what I read, the HE-6 isn't (in theory) a good match with the Mjolnir? Any tested that particular combo?


----------



## blankdisc

Quote: 





loevhagen said:


> From what I read, the HE-6 isn't (in theory) a good match with the Mjolnir? Any tested that particular combo?


 
  really? where you read this from? Personally i am very satisfied with HE-6 paired with Mjolnir.


----------



## Eee Pee

Real time thought process: Pairing the Mjolnir with the pricier LCD-3 compared to a less expensive headphone and more expensive amp seems like an intriguing option.  Guess it balances out (pun), but I (you) have a LCD-3 instead.
   
  Hmmmm.
   
  $1500 phones with $1250 amp (already have)
   
  And/or
   
  $2000 headphones with $750 amp
   
  I've been wanting to buy some Schiit lately... I've almost talked myself into it.


----------



## blankdisc

Don't judge Schiit by its price. Personally I believe that they can easily price Mjolnir at $1000, and still be considered as a steal.


----------



## grokit

Has anyone had a chance to listen to a K1000 through one of these yet?


----------



## .Sup

Does anybody, who owns Mjolnir, also own Auditor/Phonitor? I really enjoy the HE-500 with the Auditor but I am curious if Mjolnir is any better.


----------



## MomijiTMO

purrin said:


> Glad you are enjoying it! It's extremely darn good for the price huh?
> 
> Now you know why I was hard pressed to be able to mention any of its shortcomings. Other than it being slightly dogmatically vigilant with a certain bright sounding headphone.
> 
> It's seriously one the best I've heard next to the Dynahi.




.__.

Now I want to order one. Now.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> .....when American Apparel is made in Los Angeles,* just a few minutes or hours drive from us, depending on the time of day.*
> Enjoy the shirts!
> 
> Jason


 
  ROFLOL!
   
  Nice schiit and so true!


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





solude said:


> Fingers crossed mine arrives tomorrow though I wouldn't be too surprised if it was Monday.


 
  Knowing the luck you've had, I can see you getting it late next week after its been routed through the B.C. for a few days.


----------



## Rawrbington

i gotta know
   
  how exactly is this pronounced?


----------



## Maxvla

myolner the m is brief followed by a southern sounding "y'all" (y'all come back now, y'here?) followed by ner as in nerd.


----------



## Rawrbington

myallner?


----------



## Maxvla

Yes. Also heard it with the 'nir' pronounced like 'near'. Both are generally acceptable.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Glad you are enjoying it! It's extremely darn good for the price huh?
> 
> Now you know why I was hard pressed to be able to mention any of its shortcomings. Other than it being slightly dogmatically vigilant with a certain bright sounding headphone.
> 
> It's seriously one the best I've heard next to the Dynahi.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





momijitmo said:


> .__.
> Now I want to order one. Now.


 
   
   
  Now I want my Dynahi   *******On the way********


----------



## vinyl addict

Mjolnir vs HeadAmp GS-1 would be very interesting


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Yes. Also heard it with the 'nir' pronounced like 'near'. Both are generally acceptable.


 
  I've always heard it pronounced mee-uhl-neer.


----------



## Girls Generation

I used to use this hammer, a "god item," in a game called Ragnarok Online years ago. 
   
  Sleipnir boots
  Megingjard belt...
   
  Wonder if any gear will be released in the future named after those two.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> I used to use this hammer, a "god item," in a game called Ragnarok Online years ago.
> 
> Sleipnir boots
> Megingjard belt...
> ...


 
  Also believe the hammer is in Skyrim, no? maybe?


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





vinyl addict said:


> Mjolnir vs HeadAmp GS-1 would be very interesting


 
   
  Solude should be able to fill us in on that one. He did have the GS-1 for a while (and I know he takes good notes).


----------



## Maxvla

girls generation said:


> Sleipnir boots
> Megingjard belt...
> 
> Wonder if any gear will be released in the future named after those two.



God I hope not. No clue how to pronounce those.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Hurry up Solude. Not having the amp is not a good enough excuse!


----------



## rrahman

I think the popularity of this amp is a bit stifled since the Gungir isn't out yet...  I need a balanced dac before I can buy this.
   
  Speaking of which... Anyone know when the Gungir will be shipped?


----------



## Rawrbington

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> I used to use this hammer, a "god item," in a game called Ragnarok Online years ago.
> 
> Sleipnir boots
> Megingjard belt...
> ...


 
  or a gigantic killer amp named Yggdrasil.  that would be rad


----------



## Duckman

Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> Unf*&*&believable.  I was listening with the inputs set to SE (didn't see the switch back there, and never heard of an amp where that has to be switched).  The sound is now much more powerful.  As if it wasn't powerful before.  I was listening at like 10-11 before.  Now it is very very loud at 9:30.  And the amp starts at 7 or so.
> 
> Edit: Lawl, yea, it beat my other amps while incorrectly set to SE mode.


 

 So the amp still operates from the XLR outputs when 'switched' to SE?
   
  If so, I'll need another demo just in case. Didn't see that switch (didn't look!).


----------



## TwoEars

Quote: 





rawrbington said:


> or a gigantic killer amp named Yggdrasil.  that would be rad


 

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdrasil
   
  Agreed - that would be kick ass


----------



## O8h7w

Quote: 





rrahman said:


> I think the popularity of this amp is a bit stifled since the Gungir isn't out yet...  I need a balanced dac before I can buy this.
> 
> Speaking of which... Anyone know when the Gungir will be shipped?


 
   
  No, you don't. Mjolnir runs very well from a single-ended source, it even has RCA inputs and a switch that lets you couple cold to ground. What you need is a balanced connection to your headphones. However, a good-sounding source seems to be preferred.


----------



## scootermafia

Quote: 





eee pee said:


> Real time thought process: Pairing the Mjolnir with the pricier LCD-3 compared to a less expensive headphone and more expensive amp seems like an intriguing option.  Guess it balances out (pun), but I (you) have a LCD-3 instead.
> 
> Hmmmm.
> 
> ...


 
   
  The Schiit amp is extremely underpriced, compared to how it sounds.  It's best to just picture it as a $3000-6000 amp.  The price has very little to do with how it sounds.


----------



## beaver316

Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> The Schiit amp is extremely underpriced, compared to how it sounds.  It's best to just picture it as a $3000-6000 amp.  The price has very little to do with how it sounds.


 
   
  $3000-6000! Now i feel like i have to buy this despite not owning any high end headphones right now lol.


----------



## .Sup

scootermafia said:


> The Schiit amp is extremely underpriced, compared to how it sounds.  It's best to just picture it as a $3000-6000 amp.  The price has very little to do with how it sounds.



Why would you say that, do you want that Schiit raises its price? Other amps are overpriced, Schiit is the only USA audio company I know of that prices their stuff right, once they overprice it they will be like everyone else among many.


----------



## nigeljames

Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> The Schiit amp is extremely underpriced, compared to how it sounds.  It's best to just picture it as a $3000-6000 amp.  The price has very little to do with how it sounds.


 
   
  I agree price is no indication of how good a product will sound and it's great that initial opinions of the Mjolnir are very encouraging.
  I am more interested in the statement amp personally but the better the Mjolnir the better the statement is likely to be ( I hope ).
   
   
  I see you have the Phoenix. I know it's early days but how do they compare?


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> Some quick straight out of the box impressions:
> 
> Well packed, heavy, very solid metal, nice build quality and appearance.  I would probably replace (personally) the Phillips head screws with something sexier.  Torx or socket caps plz.
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's outrageously positive! Tread carefully, this is a tough crowd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Btw, that stridency you hear with the HD800 settles over time. My first Mjolnir out of the box had this quality with the HD800. 50 hours on and it was less evident. Listening to my second, brand new out of the box Mjolnir and that quality is back. Vocals are a touch dry and constrained, mids are less "liquid". It still sounds nice, but it gets better.


----------



## MattTCG

This amp holds a special interest for me. I've owned the Asgard and LYR and loved them both. Paired with the Bifrost I thought and still think, that they are some of the best buys in audio. My only real issue with them was the heat. Although it doesn't seem to cause any real problem for the amp, but it always made me nervous for several reasons. 
   
  Now we have the MJolnir. An improved Schitt amp that runs cooler. I'm all over this one.


----------



## Solude

Could be today after all...
   
   

 2012/08/24 07:23 OTTAWA Item processed at local delivery facility


----------



## Audio-Omega

Don't say it's underpriced, otherwise Schiit might raise it.


----------



## Skylab

I could be wrong (and Audio-Omega this post is not in any way directed at you specifically), but I really doubt that a few head-Fi posts is going to change Schiit's strategy. And I find their strategy VERY sound. Start with very high value, attractively priced products that build a loyal following and give the company brand awareness. Then move slowly up-market and into other product categories. The company has done a lot of things VERY right, IMO, in terms of how to develop a real company that will have lasting success, not just some flash in the pan.

I know that the head-Fi crowd that finds any organization with a structure as being fundamentally evil will not see it this way, but not every company in the world engages in immediate-term product profit maximization. I have spent most of my career launching technology start-ups (NOT in audio), and so it's refreshing to see these guys doing things well. It seems to me that they are pricing their products with a healthy mix of short and long term strategy in mind, at least as best I can tell by viewing it from afar.


----------



## Happy Camper

I was initially against the pro support of concept ideas but seems they are building a good reputation with their products. Our community loves to jump on the bandwagon of hype and over zealous support for new product without even hearing it. It's good that our regulars are getting their hands on the product for honest reviews. 

I do wish Schiit the best of luck and expect a quality product priced for the main head fier member. You can sell just so many hi end products.


----------



## paradoxper

I do have to wonder if Mjolnir is just FOTM, if not...Schiit should get a lot of credit
  for putting out the "better" product at a much lower cost than competitors.


----------



## Solude

Will get mine tonight for sure now 
   
   

 2012/08/24 09:16 GLOUCESTER Item out for delivery


----------



## Skylab

I have not heard the Mjolnir yet, but based on the high praise I have seen from members who often do not give high praise, it would seem that what we have from them is another very good product at an attractive price point, and that is what is laudable.  It doesn't have to be better than everything else - no product is perfect, and no audio product is going to please every listener.  But given that headphone audio has had it's share of fly by night manufacturers, a few of whom ended up essentially committing criminal acts such as theft, It's refreshing for me at least to see a company with an actual business plan.  It's nice for users that the makers of their products are around for a few years to support them


----------



## TwoEars

Quote: 





skylab said:


> it's refreshing to see these guys doing things well.


 
   
  Also very impressed by their website and general attitude.
   
  No one starts a company like this without a lot of hard work and some hiccups - but they manage to keep it cool, calm and collected and don't take themselves too seriously.
   
  It's a fine line between suffocating causal customers with too much technical details and putting of experienced customers with a too childish attitude drenched in marketing cliches.
   
  The current webpage I think gets it just right.


----------



## Girls Generation

Took the words right out of my mouth.
  Quote: 





skylab said:


> I could be wrong (and Audio-Omega this post is not in any way directed at you specifically), but I really doubt that a few head-Fi posts is going to change Schiit's strategy. And I find their strategy VERY sound. Start with very high value, attractively priced products that build a loyal following and give the company brand awareness. Then move slowly up-market and into other product categories. The company has done a lot of things VERY right, IMO, in terms of how to develop a real company that will have lasting success, not just some flash in the pan.
> I know that the head-Fi crowd that finds any organization with a structure as being fundamentally evil will not see it this way, but not every company in the world engages in immediate-term product profit maximization. I have spent most of my career launching technology start-ups (NOT in audio), and so it's refreshing to see these guys doing things well. It seems to me that they are pricing their products with a healthy mix of short and long term strategy in mind, at least as best I can tell by viewing it from afar.


 
   
  Fingers crossed!
  When it's been sorted through the facility here in BC, it usually means I'll get it tomorrow because it never leaves until then. Lazy lazy.
  Quote: 





solude said:


> Will get mine tonight for sure now
> 
> 
> 
> 2012/08/24 09:16 GLOUCESTER Item out for delivery


----------



## Solude

Oh its here 
   
   

 2012/08/24 12:04 ORLEANS Item transferred to Post Office; being prepared for pickup.


----------



## RMZ250MX

Anyone who have tryed this with LCD3s? I think I read somewhere that they will have a tube version aswell? 
  I'm going to sell my motocross bike so im debatting with myself if I should just go all out and get LCD3 instead off LCD2s lol


----------



## Loevhagen

A modest request for you, Sir: A comparison (even though from memory) with the Soloist would be nice. Thanks. 
  Quote: 





solude said:


> Oh its here


----------



## Solude

Tonight will be first impressions.
   
  But should have time Monday to do a proper A/B and include comparisons to the B22 and Soloist.  Would add WA22 but with the tube layout I had, the B22 was pretty much a direct sub.  Soloist and GS-1 are awful close too, with the Soloist having slightly greater resolution.
   
  Good times.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





solude said:


> Tonight will be first impressions.
> 
> But should have time Monday to do a proper A/B and include comparisons to the B22 and Soloist.  Would add WA22 but with the tube layout I had, the B22 was pretty much a direct sub.  Soloist and GS-1 are awful close too, with the Soloist having slightly greater resolution.
> 
> Good times.


 
   
  I really have to hear that Soloist.  
   
  I've heard the Phonitor / Auditor / V200 / and others.  Nothing came close to the GS-1 in resolution.  The GS-1 is my bench mark amp for resolution.


----------



## Frank I

All the talk on the burson inspired me to order one today. Hopefully I get it next week.


----------



## scootermafia

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> I do have to wonder if Mjolnir is just FOTM, if not...Schiit should get a lot of credit
> for putting out the "better" product at a much lower cost than competitors.


 
   
  Easy to worry that, I wasn't sure what to think either.  It is safe to say that it equals my B22 at 1/5 the price and in some areas beats it.  
   
  Someone was asking about LCD3s, yes the Mjolnir is perfect with LCD3 and the combination is tremendously good.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> Easy to worry that, I wasn't sure what to think either.  It is safe to say that it equals my B22 at 1/5 the price and in some areas beats it.
> 
> Someone was asking about LCD3s, yes the Mjolnir is perfect with LCD3 and the combination is tremendously good.


 
   
   
  Do you have a 3 channel or a 4 channel?
   
  I sure would like to know in what areas it beats a 4 channel in.


----------



## DarknightDK

Quote: 





solude said:


> Tonight will be first impressions.
> 
> But should have time Monday to do a proper A/B and include comparisons to the B22 and Soloist.  Would add WA22 but with the tube layout I had, the B22 was pretty much a direct sub.  Soloist and GS-1 are awful close too, with the Soloist having slightly greater resolution.
> 
> Good times.


 
   
  Looking forward to the comparison between the B22 and Peak. Do give the Mjolnir sometime to burn in, i'd say at least a week before proper comparisons are done.


----------



## Solude

100 hours is all I ever give gear.  Given electronics don't change after years of use, don't see a couple hours making a difference.


----------



## beaver316

So much talk about the LCD3 here, but no love for the LCD2  Any word on the pairing?


----------



## hodgjy

I agree 100%.  I usually go 100 hours or 90 days, whichever comes first.  At that point, the gear is stable.  If it's gonna fail from manufacturing defects, it will have done so in either of those windows.  After that, they don't change much until they die from old age exhaustion.
   
  Quote: 





solude said:


> 100 hours is all I ever give gear.  Given electronics don't change after years of use, don't see a couple hours making a difference.


----------



## zzffnn

Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> Easy to worry that, I wasn't sure what to think either.  It is safe to say that it equals my B22 at 1/5 the price and in some areas beats it.
> 
> Someone was asking about LCD3s, yes the Mjolnir is perfect with LCD3 and the combination is tremendously good.


 
  This Mjolnir looks nice. Your Beta22 costs $3750? 4 or 5 channels? My 2-channel Beta22 only costs $600 and sounds pretty good with LCD-2s.


----------



## Loevhagen

The NTS (New Toy Syndrome) last maybe more than the burn-in time; so burn-in is exaggerated...


----------



## Loevhagen

BTW: A picture of the flip / back side of the Mjolnir on the home page would be nice. 
   
  The pronunciation of Mjolnir is easy...and I am more keen to know the name of the überamp to come...


----------



## Solude

Very early impression with 1 hour warm up and 1 minute listening... wow it goes deep!  None of the other amps through here go as deep.  No obvious flaws either, certainly nothing that jumps out and makes you want to tear off the headphones.  Any yes it gets toasty.  Much hotter than the Soloist, little colder than the B22.  More impression after the kids go to bed and I can do a proper listen in silence


----------



## MattTCG

Quote: 





solude said:


> Very early impression with 1 hour warm up and 1 minute listening... wow it goes deep!  None of the other amps through here go as deep.  No obvious flaws either, certainly nothing that jumps out and makes you want to tear off the headphones.  Any yes it gets toasty.  Much hotter than the Soloist, little colder than the B22.  More impression after the kids go to bed and I can do a proper listen in silence


 
   
  If you have owned any of the other Schitt amps, could you comment on the heat compared to them?
   
  thanks...


----------



## MomijiTMO

solude said:


> Very early impression with 1 hour warm up and 1 minute listening... wow it goes deep!  None of the other amps through here go as deep.  No obvious flaws either, certainly nothing that jumps out and makes you want to tear off the headphones.  Any yes it gets toasty.  Much hotter than the Soloist, little colder than the B22.  More impression after the kids go to bed and I can do a proper listen in silence




I'm hungry on a Saturday morning. Can I cook some eggs on your amp? Please?


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

Quote: 





loevhagen said:


> BTW: A picture of the flip / back side of the Mjolnir on the home page would be nice.


 
   
  Agreed. Until recently, I thought the Mjolnir had either XLR or RCA inputs (the product description on the page strongly implies this) but not both. This was the deciding factor that made me choose the Bryston BHA-1 over the Schiit. A photo would have shown that assumption to be false, and I might have made a different purchase decision.


----------



## mikek200

Quote: 





solude said:


> Very early impression with 1 hour warm up and 1 minute listening... wow it goes deep!  None of the other amps through here go as deep.  No obvious flaws either, certainly nothing that jumps out and makes you want to tear off the headphones.  Any yes it gets toasty.  Much hotter than the Soloist, little colder than the B22.  More impression after the kids go to bed and I can do a proper listen in silence


 
  May I ask,which headphones ,you are using??
   
   
  Thanks,
  Mike


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





olias of sunhillow said:


> Agreed. Until recently, I thought the Mjolnir had only XLR inputs (the product description on the page strongly implies this) in addition to having just XLR outputs on the front. This was the deciding factor that made me choose the Bryston BHA-1 over the Schiit. A photo would have shown that assumption to be false, and I might have made a different purchase decision.


 
Inputs: one pair balanced XLR, one pair single-ended RCAs, choose one
   
  That line has been at the bottom of the Mjolnir page since it was posted...and its been mentioned quite a few times in the thread that it had both single ended and balanced input. but it only has balanced output. But it is also not an input switch, you should only have one of the inputs plugged in at a time, with the switch also set to the correct input


----------



## elwappo99

http://www.head-fi.org/t/603218/schiit-mjolnir-headphone-amplifier/450#post_8589511
   
  There's a pic of the back


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> Inputs: one pair balanced XLR, one pair single-ended RCAs, choose one
> 
> That line has been at the bottom of the Mjolnir page since it was posted...and its been mentioned quite a few times in the thread that it had both single ended and balanced input. but it only has balanced output. But it is also not an input switch, you should only have one of the inputs plugged in at a time, with the switch also set to the correct input


 
   
  Yup... my interpretation of "choose one" was that you could have one or the other installed, but not both. Totally my fault in misinterpreting the information AND in not following this thread closely enough, but again, a photo would have kept dullards like myself from misunderstanding.


----------



## Solude

It looks like they are shipping in single ended mode.  So anyone using XLR inputs do toggle over after unpacking


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





solude said:


> It looks like they are shipping in single ended mode.  So anyone using XLR inputs do toggle over after unpacking


 
   
  If you have them both plugged in how much carry over is there between the inputs?


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> May I ask,which headphones ,you are using??
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


 
  My one and only... LCD-3 RMA.  Also first time I step in the Schiit so can't comment on the heat compared to the Asgard or Lyr.


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





beaver316 said:


> So much talk about the LCD3 here, but no love for the LCD2  Any word on the pairing?


 
   
  The LCD-2 sounds great through the Mjolnir. Bass is immense and subterranean but tightly controlled. The most impressive aspect of the sound though is the soundstage. The LCD-2 can sound walled in, but the narrow corridor presentation is rendered non existent by the Mjolnir. Instruments are still forward, with the listener placed in the midst of the performers, but the band is no longer in a confined, claustrophobia inducing area. There is space, reaching beyond the point of origin. I've heard my LCD-2 balanced before, but I can't recall the horizontal stage this airy. Stereo separation is nice, though the centre image is still a tad too close for my liking. This aspect is an inherent quality of the LCD-2 though. The Mjolnir does not add a Dolby Headphone like DSP. It presents your headphones, and other components, as they are.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


>


 
   
   
  elwappo99
  In the LA meet thread you posted that you heard the HE-6 on a Liquid Lighting or a Liquid Glass.  Which one was it and how did it do?


----------



## mikek200

Thanks guys,the lcd2 & the T1's are my 2 main headphones..your input is much appreciated
  Great!!
   
  Anyone want to but a lyr & some{about 12 pairs} of tubes???


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





preproman said:


> elwappo99
> In the LA meet thread you posted that you heard the HE-6 on a Liquid Lighting or a Liquid Glass.  Which one was it and how did it do?


 
   
  There can be only one.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





preproman said:


> elwappo99
> In the LA meet thread you posted that you heard the HE-6 on a Liquid Lighting or a Liquid Glass.  Which one was it and how did it do?


 
   
  Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> There can be only one.


 
   
  Lol, apparently the Mjolnir thread is where the balanced amp fans and HE-6 fans are all hanging out! I heard the liquid glass with the HE-6. I also heard the liquid lightning but thats for electrostats. The glass was a divine experience with the HE-6. I don't think I've ever described an audio experience with those words.  With that said, that amp will run more than the liquid fire.


----------



## Solude

Again these are early impressions on a 3 hour old unit, here we go...
   
  Colour me impressed.  I fully expected to be disappointed.  Well that takes some explanation.  Like my Soloist purchase the hope was that it could somehow dethrone B22/Peak level amps and not surprising though as technically competent as the B22, the Soloist flavour wasn't quite right.  So I kept the Peak and waited for the Mjolnir to ship fully expecting it would be a nice taste of Schiit but not expecting a giant killer.
   
  Well it is.  With one caveat this early on though... it is not laid back.  If you want an amp to just sit back and relax with, move on, nothing to see here.  Like the Peak the Mjolnir has drive, its dynamic range is insane.  There is no glare or sheen but the assault is fatiguing.  I imagine I'll get used to it but for now its like standing beside the speakers at a concert.  In this case the dB level is the same but the attack is so fierce it sounds louder than it is, the anti HD800 
   
  That said, on all other bullet points its quite good regardless of price.  Tonal balance, freq extension, body, resolution, effortlessness are all spot on.  The other consideration is that we had guessed that the impressions so far read like DAC reviews.  I know for a fact that the W4S DAC-2 is punchy, its the immediate difference I noticed when I upgrades from the Burson.  So its quite possible that the fatiguing drive is the DAC-2 coming through.


----------



## zzffnn

Thanks for the impression. Just for reference, do you consider B22 laid back? Maybe compare to B22 a bit?


----------



## Solude

Comparatively yes.  The B22 is rounded and by extension can be played very loud without fatigue.


----------



## Duckman

Another Soloist vs Mjolnir session this morning confirmed my earlier impressions. Mjolnir wonderfully spacious, speaker-like presentation; Burson: meatier, slightly more convincing tone, but significantly less spacious.
   
  All via LCD3.
   
  Equally detailed, I'd say.
   
  Now I need to hear a fully burned Mjolnir.
   
  I'll probably buy the Burson though. And not just because I'm from Oz.


----------



## hodgjy

Has anyone tried the HD650 with the Mjolnir?


----------



## m2man

hodgjy said:


> Has anyone tried the HD650 with the Mjolnir?




There was one on the first day they started shipping...mmmmm check Page 20


----------



## hodgjy

Thanks!



m2man said:


> There was one on the first day they started shipping...mmmmm check Page 20


----------



## m2man

solude said:


> Comparatively yes.  The B22 is rounded and by extension can be played very loud without fatigue.



What does a round amp sound like? Must be a Canadian thing.


----------



## paradoxper

Solude would you mind doing a Mjolnir v Peak comparison in due time? TIA.


----------



## Solude

I'm running the A/B on Monday when both the Mjolnir and my new BadBoy tube have 100 hours on them.  Unrelated to this thread but my Peak problems were tube related.  The 5692 and this 6SN7 are dead quiet.  Have my cousin's kids this weekend so no more impressions until tonight.


----------



## hodgjy

Canadian bacon is round.



m2man said:


> What does a round amp sound like? Must be a Canadian thing.


----------



## nigeljames

The more I read about the Mjolnir the more it seems like my kind of amp.
   
  However I am holding out for the statement amp(s) just hope they share the same basic character


----------



## TwoEars

Quote: 





nigeljames said:


> The more I read about the Mjolnir the more it seems like my kind of amp.
> 
> However I am holding out for the statement amp(s) just hope they share the same basic character


 

 I think they should make it basically the same as the mjolnir - a dedicated balanced amp to make it more "focused" and save on cost.
   
  But give it an upgraded power section and higher quality components.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





twoears said:


> I think they should make it basically the same as the mjolnir - a dedicated balanced amp to make it more "focused" and save on cost.
> 
> But give it an upgraded power section and higher quality components.


 
  I'd think offering the statement as SS would lean more toward a Mjolnir like amp,
  however offering the tube option would just seem to change the entire design.
   
  But this is coming from the perspective of someone who has limited knowledge in the
  actual work or implementation of amps in general.


----------



## nigeljames

I e-mailed Schiit with regards the statement vs Mjolnir and the reply was that the SS statement has the same topology as the Mjolnir so will have the same basic sound characteristics.
  The hybrid will also be 'open and dynamic and not tubey' sounding.
   
  Also the statement will have even more power than the Mjolnir for the HE6 users.
   
   
  Also my e-mail was replied to within 10 minutes or so, now that's service!
   
  (I hope Schiit don't mind me making this public, if they do then I apologise)


----------



## K_19

Quote: 





m2man said:


> What does a round amp sound like? Must be a Canadian thing.


 
   
  Round amps may very well be a Canadian thing. To be specific, a blue circle.. thing...ee.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> Canadian bacon is round.


 
   
  And Hockey pucks.


----------



## grokit

Round amp with round PSU (not Canadian).


----------



## Solude

*[size=medium]Transient response[/size]*[size=medium][/size]
_[size=medium]Good:[/size]_[size=medium] articulation, attack, controlled, delicate, detailed, fast, quick, tight[/size][size=medium][/size]
_[size=medium]Not Good:[/size]_[size=medium] closed-in, dull, ringing, *rounded*, slow, sluggish, smeared[/size]
   
  [size=medium]That's Stereophile's basic information on rounded.  Basically its a minor dulling of attack.  Goes hand in hand with laid back and opposite of forward.[/size]


----------



## preproman

Does not describe my B22 at all.  Maybe the implementation (Builder) has a lot to do with it.


----------



## WilCox

Quote: 





solude said:


> Very early impression with 1 hour warm up and 1 minute listening... wow it goes deep!  None of the other amps through here go as deep.  No obvious flaws either, certainly nothing that jumps out and makes you want to tear off the headphones.  Any yes it gets toasty.  Much hotter than the Soloist, little colder than the B22.  More impression after the kids go to bed and I can do a proper listen in silence


 
   
  Quote: 





matttcg said:


> If you have owned any of the other Schitt amps, could you comment on the heat compared to them?
> 
> thanks...


 
   
  Can't compare to other Schitt amps, but the Mjolnir appears to run warm (38C/100F -- not toasty) at about 17C/30F higher than ambient temperature (21C/70F).
   

   
  Power transistors are attached to the case bottom, which is warmest.  Temperature drops as the case wraps around the top.  All in all, a great way to dissipate heat while providing a very sturdy case.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Does not describe my B22 at all.


 
   
  Comes down to what you put it up against.  Mine were less rounded than a Liquid Fire, more rounded than the Peak.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





solude said:


> Comes down to what you put it up against.  Mine were less rounded than a Liquid Fire, more rounded than the Peak.


 
   
   
  Makes a lot of sense.


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





solude said:


> Comes down to what you put it up against.  Mine were less rounded than a Liquid Fire, more rounded than the Peak.


 
   
  I concur with your relative comparisons of the Mjolnir against other amps (B22, Peak, etc.) with the exception of the Soloist, which I have not heard.
  Just another data point.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





purrin said:


> I concur with your relative comparisons of the Mjolnir against other amps (B22, Peak, etc.) with the exception of the Soloist, which I have not heard.
> Just another data point.


 
   
   
  I don't think he compared the Mjolnir to the Peak yet.  However, I could be mistaken.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





preproman said:


> I don't think he compared the Mjolnir to the Peak yet.  However, I could be mistaken.


 
  No he hasn't. However in the Peak thread Solude has broken down the Peak's SQ.


----------



## BMBROWN911

I was glancing threw this thread and I saw some pictures of the rear of the amp. Can someone explain to me why there are single ended inputs? I thought this was strictly balanced in and and balanced out? Am I missing something here?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





bmbrown911 said:


> I was glancing threw this thread and I saw some pictures of the rear of the amp. Can someone explain to me why there are single ended inputs? I thought this was strictly balanced in and and balanced out? Am I missing something here?


 
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/603218/schiit-mjolnir-headphone-amplifier/45#post_8451236
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/603218/schiit-mjolnir-headphone-amplifier/105#post_8504994


----------



## JWahl

Looking forward to getting the Mjolnir for the HE-6 in the month or so hopefully.  I've been waffling back and forth between a few amps recently.  I'm currently "getting by" with a mid 90's Kenwood receiver (off the speaker taps). Picked it, a cd player, and speakers up for $20 at a garage sale.
   
  I would imagine the Mjolnir should be much more transparent, just hoping I don't lose much of the dynamic punch of a speaker amp, that will be the true test.


----------



## fukunchn

Has anyone tried it with AKG K1000?


----------



## TwoEars

Exiting times really...
   
  Headphone sector really booming now.
   
  Schiit is launching cool stuff (mjolnir in particular since it's a dedicates balanced design!)
   
  Audeze LCD-3 comes out with the new Lotus drivers.
   
  Hifiman HE-400 brings orthos to the mid-range sector.
   
  Biaural albums are becoming more common.
   
  Can't wait for the Schiit Statement and whatever comes out of Sennheiser / Hifiman / Audeze next. New top-end models or price war?
   
  Both Audeze and Sennheiser have to watch out I think - I can imagine a future Hifiman HE-7 with lower weight, better comfort, better build and little bit lower power requirements. That would mean serious trouble for the LCD-3 and HD800.


----------



## purrin

Lots of good stuff out. Also lots of Schiit too.


----------



## Solude

Some 12 hours out from the official A/B I'm starting to get a better feel for the Mjolnir's overall character driving the LCD-3.
   
  Overall, especially at this price, the amp is fantastic.  The only reason to look elsewhere is if you want something laid back or with a different tonal balance.  That's nice, but how does it sound Sol?  Well there hasn't been an amp through here that does dynamics and detail retrieval at even remotely the same level as the Mjolnir.  Tonal balance is very good but being sensitive to high frequencies the top end seems dominant to me.  Micro detail is up front, nothing hides in the blackness.  It takes some getting used to.  If my only musical interest was in mixing, or studio work, it's a no brainer.  Emotional portrayal is good but since its overall character is truth, there is no added help in that department.  Convincing emotion falls on the performer, if they nail it... emotional connection, they phone it in... nothing.  Staging is probably its only real 'fault'.  Its wide but not quite laser focused and my impression is its 3 blob like.
   
  I'll reserve comparisons until after the A/B but its safe to say at $750 it stands alone.


----------



## DarknightDK

Wow. Looking forward to your impressions of the Mjolnir vs Peak and possibly the WA22 as well.


----------



## shinex64

I wonder how it'll behave with custom IEM's, If it's not overkill it might be my future "amp for all"


----------



## Blurpapa

Hi guys, may I know if Jason has revealed the layout of the XLR plugs which we will need to build our own XLR plugged connectors? Does it follow standard convention, or if I can look it up anywhere on head-fi? Have tried doing a search but no luck so far. Thanks!


----------



## Argo Duck

Great notes, thanks Solude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Mindful of the neutrality/transparency thing with Mjolnir, don't suppose you can readily get hold of another DAC to substitute for the Wyred? Would be interesting how much or how little changes...


----------



## grokit

Solude needs a Gungnir!


----------



## K3cT

Quote: 





solude said:


> Again these are early impressions on a 3 hour old unit, here we go...
> 
> Colour me impressed.  I fully expected to be disappointed.  Well that takes some explanation.  Like my Soloist purchase the hope was that it could somehow dethrone B22/Peak level amps and not surprising though as technically competent as the B22, the Soloist flavour wasn't quite right.  So I kept the Peak and waited for the Mjolnir to ship fully expecting it would be a nice taste of Schiit but not expecting a giant killer.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thank you. It's good to have a level-headed impression for once. 
   
  The second paragraph reminds me when I've heard the wooden Hifiman HE-5 for the first time all those years ago: the bad boy was so aggressive that it felt as if it was throwing a wall of sound at you which could be impressive in a glance but comparing it with a more level-headed headphone, it became clear that the presentation was perhaps not very natural. 
   
  Do you feel that this outclass the Soloist? It's interesting because they lie in the same price range.


----------



## WilCox

blurpapa said:


> Hi guys, may I know if Jason has revealed the layout of the XLR plugs which we will need to build our own XLR plugged connectors? Does it follow standard convention, or if I can look it up anywhere on head-fi? Have tried doing a search but no luck so far. Thanks!




All 4-pin XLR connectors that I have seen have numbers on the pins. Schiit follows the standard convention as follows:

Pin 1 = Left +
Pin 2 = Left -
Pin 3 = Right +
Pin 4 = Right -

Note if you are rewiring a typical 1/4" plug (TRS) and assuming there are four wires in the cable (Sennheiser, Audeze, etc.), the two wires that are attached to the sleeve are the "-".


----------



## Solude

And the official A/B is complete.  Here we go...
   

   
  The short of it is the Peak is staying and the Mjolnir is up for sale to the next lucky Canuck.
   
  The long of it is a little more involved.  As with all my reviews this is in comparison, not global.  The Mjolnir is a detail and dynamics monster.  No question it will show you things that went unnoticed, clarify others and just flat out give you jaw dropping detail retrieval.  In the global sense of the word, its likely neutral as well.  But where it falls apart is in separation and staging.  The Peak is more natural, if a touch bottom tilted but what it does well is detail, though not at Mjolnir levels, and separation.  Things just never blend or become a wall with the Peak.  The Mjolnir despite great detail, tended to blend the bass lines into the mid mix.  Staging was mostly left to right, with comparatively more 3 blob staging than the Peak.
   
  So in the end it becomes a trade off.  The Peak is more natural sounding, trading some detail and clarity for better separation and staging.  The Mjolnir has more detail retrieval and likely more neutral as well but can feel top tilted and fatiguing if, like me, you are sensitive to that.
   
  Bring on the statement amp so I can drop my favourite tube in to tilt it back in my favour and have the best of both


----------



## Solude

I'll throw up the other comparisons when the kids are sleeping.  Back soon.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





solude said:


> I'll throw up the other comparisons when the kids are sleeping.  Back soon.






   
  Up next:   The new GS-X and the BHA-1?


----------



## Solude

No   Up next... Guild Wars 2   And getting my Dynaudio situation handled.  Without saying too much, American Musical Supply is terrible and never again will I go down that road.


----------



## Solude

Comparisons incoming versus the Mjolnir...
   
  Soloist:  Slightly less detail retrieval, more mid focused, tons less dynamic, slightly better separation and staging, somewhat lifeless
   
  B22:  Bottom tilted, tons more rounded, better separation but lower resolution and clarity, imparts itself on the music, less dynamic, better staging
   
  Trafomatic:  Probably the most Mjolnir of the bunch, similar tonal balance, slightly less detail, greater staging, similar separation
   
  GS-1:  Similar to the Soloist.
   
  WA22:  Similar to the B22 with a more 3 blob stage
   
  Which if we do the math makes the Mjolnir a great value for that style of character.


----------



## hodgjy

So, it sounds like the HD650 might be a good match for the Mjolnir. Would others agree?

Does the Mjolnir have any turn on/off thump? 

Does the topology of the Mjolnir allow it to be run without having a load from the headphones (for power cycles)?

@Sol, how does the Mjolnir compare to the Trafomatic?


----------



## Girls Generation

You mean me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Quote: 





solude said:


> The short of it is the Peak is staying and the Mjolnir is *up for sale to the next lucky Canuck.*


 
   
  Thank you for the insightful A/B.


----------



## wotts

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> Does the Mjolnir have any turn on/off thump?


 
   
  I'd say the thump is inconsistent and barely audible. I think I noticed it more with the T1 than my HE-6.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> @Sol, how does the Mjolnir compare to the Trafomatic?


 
   
  Look up   I didn't listen for or notice any thumping.  The power supply is the nice overbuilt type that continues to power the amp after power off for a good 10-20 seconds.


----------



## hodgjy

Well, I'll be.... I looked at that post for a good five minutes and didn't even see that! Thanks!



solude said:


> Look up   I didn't listen for or notice any thumping.  The power supply is the nice overbuilt type that continues to power the amp after power off for a good 10-20 seconds.


----------



## Blurpapa

wilcox said:


> All 4-pin XLR connectors that I have seen have numbers on the pins. Schiit follows the standard convention as follows:
> Pin 1 = Left +
> Pin 2 = Left -
> Pin 3 = Right +
> ...




Thanks Wilcox! Really appreciate the confirmation.
I re wired my Audeze cables to a mini XLR 4-pin female so will be looking to build a normal 4-pin from the Mjolnir to a mini 4-pin male as an adapter. 

Are you planning to build your own interconnects for a balanced connection between your DAC and the Mjolnir too? 

Thanks again!


----------



## WilCox

blurpapa said:


> Are you planning to build your own interconnects for a balanced connection between your DAC and the Mjolnir too?




Nope, I've reterminated my HD 800, LCD-2, HD 650, SRH-1840 with 4-pin XLRs, but I'm using Blue Jeans Cable XLRs between my DAC and amp. It's easy to make the balanced interconnects, but when it comes right down to it, I'm lazy I guess.


----------



## Blurpapa

wilcox said:


> Nope, I've reterminated my HD 800, LCD-2, HD 650, SRH-1840 with 4-pin XLRs, but I'm using Blue Jeans Cable XLRs between my DAC and amp. It's easy to make the balanced interconnects, but when it comes right down to it, I'm lazy I guess.




Yeah. Nothing beats having someone make them for you.


----------



## Gary in MD

Quote: 





solude said:


> And the official A/B is complete.  Here we go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Solude:
   
  Thank you for saving me from the brink... at least for the moment.  Despite the fact that I couldn't tell the difference between my old Adcom preamp's HP jack and the Burson HA-160, I was drifting toward the edge of the ledge and was about to jump into a $750 pile of Schitt.  Now I'll at least think about it for a while, because I have found that my overall taste in equipment is very similar to yours (after comparing lots of HPs head to head, I ended up with the LDC-3s, as you might recall), plus my Emotiva DAC is already somewhat top tilted, and I too am sensitive to high frequencies. 
   
  Of course, in the end, the siren song of a really nice (if not perfect) balanced amp for $750 might still cause me to take the leap, but first I think I'd rather put the next bucks into some backup cans, such as HD650s or T1s (or both, in the long run).  By then maybe the statement amp will be out, or some other fine piece of hardware will entice me, or I'll just try a Mjolnir... I mean, the landing will only hurt a little, and just for a short time...


----------



## Kremer930

For what it is worth....every time that I get excited and buy some back up cans....I always end up ignoring them too much and the eventually sell them for lack of use. I just can't bring myself to keep a second tier rig. Once I know that it can sound better then it stops getting head time. The only exception to this rule so far has been my portable rig.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> Well, I'll be.... I looked at that post for a good five minutes and didn't even see that! Thanks!


 
   
  You'll be what?
   
  Horn swoggled?
   
  Just wondering, that's all.


----------



## Solude

In case it wasn't clear... Mjolnir still equals win.  Though not to my flavour in a cost no object solution, its easily among the top three amps I've owned which means it wiped the floor with amps costing as much as $3400 retail as configured during my evaluation.  I can't think of an amp under the $750 I would rather with maybe a two channel B22 being the exception on colour alone.
   
  If the statement uses 6SN7 varieties, I'm in.  Drop the tube that suites your taste and boom, giant killer take two


----------



## grokit

I was just thinking that some may view your comparison as negative, when it was just pointing out the _relative_ strengths, weaknesses, and differences of a bunch of _very good amplifiers_.


----------



## Gary in MD

You were clear, but given how glowing everybody else was, I was thinking that this equipment was so amazing that I had to at least give it a try, even though I like my LCDs with my Adcom pre-amp.  Your description of the Mjolnir's signature made me think that it was not the best match for my taste (I don't like _too _much sizzle or aggressiveness) or for the LCDs, which I already consider to be very "in your face," at least vs. the huge sound-stage of the HD800s.  Though I love the Audezes, an amp that makes them sound even more aggressive might not be to my liking. 
   
  On the other hand, I am willing to keep an open mind, and maybe even an open wallet.  However, I am looking for a backup pair of cans first, not because I'm looking for better or even equal performance to the Audeze's, but because there are some nights when I want to listen to music without hot-pressing my head.  Hence the interest in the HD650s and the T1s.  The thing is, I can probably get the Senns, balanced cables and the Mjolnir for about the price of refurbished T1s... hmmm... But I really like the T1s (and have never heard the HD650s)...  Oh damn this crazy hobby!


----------



## Chris J

>


 
   
  Post deleted.
   
  I apologize to all thread participants for derailing the thread.
   
  C. J.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

I think what we need after the statement gear gets released and a Schiit Stat amp. A cheap(maybe around 1500?) but solidly built, and extremely high value, and still high performance stat amp for everyone


----------



## .Sup

souprknowva said:


> I think what we need after the statement gear gets released and a Schiit Stat amp. A cheap(maybe around 1500?) but solidly built, and extremely high value, and still high performance stat amp for everyone


You guys over the Atlantic are really rich. Over here 1.5k is quite a sum of money and definitely not classified as "cheap"


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





.sup said:


> You guys over the Atlantic are really rich. Over here 1.5k is quite a sum of money and definitely not classified as "cheap"


 
   
  Haha!   
   
   
  I think the reference was to the comparable high end "Stats" amplification.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





.sup said:


> You guys over the Atlantic are really rich. Over here 1.5k is quite a sum of money and definitely not classified as "cheap"


 
   
  Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> Haha!
> 
> 
> I think the reference was to the comparable high end "Stats" amplification.


 
   
  LOL it was definitely in reference to other stat amps....Its all about perspective .Sup


----------



## Loevhagen

Having enjoyed inter alia Soludes impressions - I get the feeling they are posted in a rush and really not matured. 
   
  I have therefore bought the Mjolnir. I also own the Soloist, V200 and some others.
   
  I can't understand people that assess a lots of amplifiers in just a number of hours. Maybe I'm slow...but that's OK.


----------



## WilCox

Quote: 





loevhagen said:


> Having enjoyed inter alia Solu. Is impressions - I get the feeling they are posted in a rush and really not matured.
> 
> I have therefore bought the Mjolnir. I also own the Soloist, V200 and some others.
> 
> I can't understand people that assess a lots of amplifiers in just a number of hours. Maybe I'm slow...but that's OK.


 
   
  You will love it.  I am sure.  It's an excellent match with the Audeze.  I've had mine for three weeks now and I'm still in awe.


----------



## paradoxper

We have anymore impressions of how the Mjolnir drives HE-6? Would love to hear more things comparatively.
  Maybe EF-6, Dark Star comparisons.


----------



## rrahman

[size=10pt]I got my Mjolnir and I been testing it out w/ the lcd3.  Its an impressive amplifier, but isn't without flaws.  [/size]

  [size=10pt] [/size]
  [size=10pt]Spec’s wise its probably the most impressive amp I have heard.  You can really tell that 5 watts rms makes a difference.  The transient response, decay, and headroom are on par with the best I have ever heard.  It really makes anything else seem sluggish.  In this regard it slays my Concerto. Noise floor which is what usually bothers me most about amplifiers is as good as I can ask for.  Build quality is typical Schiit, flawless.[/size]
  [size=10pt] [/size]
  [size=10pt]The qualms I have are more an issue of taste than objective inferiority.  It makes my LCD3 sound more like an HD800, with a very quick and responsive diaphragm, ever so slight uptilt in tonality, light and airy w/ massive soundstages.  The downside is it sounds more clinical, a bit thin and lifeless like an HD800.  I usually love this effect.  Infact I remember the pairing with the slightly darker lcd2 as what motivated me to buy the amp in the first place.  It really makes jazz, classical, a capella music and especially techno sound amazing.  On the downside, pop music, rock, hip hop sound aggressive, clinical and a bit lifeless.  Compared to my Concerto which I feel is the most neutral amp I have heard, I think the mjolnir has slightly too much treble energy.[/size]
  [size=10pt] [/size]
  [size=10pt]A lot of people will read this and think this is a bad impression, but that's not really what I want to convey.  The amp's technical superiority over other amps is clear, but I think my taste preferences lie elsewhere.  I'll give it a few more days, but I will likely return this amp to get a WA22.  I have never heard the WA22, but I am hoping it has the muscle to control the diaphragm just as well w/o sacrificing body and emotional impact.  If I did not want to convert to a balanced set up, I’d probably keep my Concerto which I feel is competitively on par with this amp.[/size]


----------



## DarknightDK

It sounds like the Mjolnir is extremely neutral and revealing which easily exposes subpar recordings and the weak links in your system.


----------



## Argo Duck

Interesting comments rrahman - look forward to any update you might make in a few days.
   
  Jan Meier's goal with the Concerto was neutrality for sure. He achieved attack and blackground at the cost of some dryness (quick decay) and a touch of brightness (Btw I have his Concerto and his Classic too, a quite different amp). Interesting you find more treble energy in the Mjolnir.
   
  Can't quite tell from your sig - what DAC are you using?


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





rrahman said:


> [size=10pt].[/size]


 
   

   





 J/k. It will be interesting to contrast with the WA22 though, taste-wise.


----------



## Neogeo333

Do what I did, get a tube and ss amp.  I have learn that not one amp can make all the music go the way you want.  Some music just sounds better with a tube and some with ss.  I myself I'm crazy with ortho fever and need a pretty hefty amp to make them sing.  Both my Mjolnir and LDmk6+ have the power and are pretty good for the $.  I dont expect any upgrades in the next couple of years.  Kinda  want to settle and just hear the music.  Well maybe not to stop all upgrades maybe better i/c, power cords,fuses, and power conditioner?  Ohh and the frustrating and expensive tube rolling. 
  Quote: 





rrahman said:


> [size=10pt]I got my Mjolnir and I been testing it out w/ the lcd3.  Its an impressive amplifier, but isn't without flaws.  [/size]
> 
> [size=10pt] [/size]
> [size=10pt]Spec’s wise its probably the most impressive amp I have heard.  You can really tell that 5 watts rms makes a difference.  The transient response, decay, and headroom are on par with the best I have ever heard.  It really makes anything else seem sluggish.  In this regard it slays my Concerto. Noise floor which is what usually bothers me most about amplifiers is as good as I can ask for.  Build quality is typical Schiit, flawless.[/size]
> ...


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





neogeo333 said:


> Do what I did, get a tube and ss amp.  I have learn that not one amp can make all the music go the way you want.  Some music just sounds better with a tube and some with ss.  I myself I'm crazy with ortho fever and need a pretty hefty amp to make them sing.  Both my Mjolnir and LDmk6+ have the power and are pretty good for the $.  I dont expect any upgrades in the next couple of years.  Kinda  want to settle and just hear the music.  Well maybe not to stop all upgrades maybe better i/c, power cords,fuses, and power conditioner?  Ohh and the frustrating and expensive tube rolling.


 
   
  Could you post a few comments on the MKVI+ Vs. the Mjolnir. I own the little dot, and was thinking about adding the mjolnir. At the LA meet I heard them within a few minutes of  each other, but my MKVI was attached to my Audio-gd reference1 and the Mjolnir was attached to the gungir (or whatever it's called). I suspected it wasn't a fair match up. 
   
  Also, getting 4 matched tubes is a total pain in the butt. Whew!


----------



## Neogeo333

I just installed 2 pairs of hard to find Bendix 6080wb along pair of Mullard Ecc34.  Its nice but I was expecting more from the hype these tubes have.  Maybe more burn in for the Bendix?  With a full week of use with the Schiit.  I think its a wonderful amp.  Its better the MK6 in every aspect.  Like other have said it sometimes sounds clinical but I suspect it just taste.  I think it sounds better with rock and pop and the MK6 is better with slower music.  I have some 24/96 flacs of the Beatles and I listen to them almost everyday, using my Eximous DP-1 as dac via usb, the Mjolnir sounds more dynamic, detailed and better soundstage.  Listening to some Yo-Yo Ma the MK6 is more romantic, less detailed and dynamic but get you more involve.  This is using 3 orthos phones LCD-2 rev2, Yamaha HP-1 and Paradox(with a adapter)  still waiting for LFF for my Balanced Paradox. 
   
  Still liking the MK6 with Mullard 6080 more than Bendix.  When time permit gonna take out my gems, GEC 6as7 to compare with the Mjolnir.


----------



## scootermafia

My Schiit has been breaking in for about 10 days straight now.  It gets warm but I'm not concerned, I have a fan trained on that part of the room to help with that.  I'm going to give it another solid evaluation soon.


----------



## Neogeo333

One last thing I like to add that forgot is a good job on Schiit part to make the rca input sound really really nice.  Its almost the same as XLR.  But for been s/e it sounds perfect.  I dare to say its almost indistinguishable with certain tracks.  So props to Jason and his team for that feat.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





neogeo333 said:


> One last thing I like to add that forgot is a good job on Schiit part to make the rca input sound really really nice.  Its almost the same as XLR.  But for been s/e it sounds perfect.  I dare to say its almost indistinguishable with certain tracks.  So props to Jason and his team for that feat.


 
   
  Oooh, we found a rather substantial difference in dynamics via balanced input w/ the PWD and HD800s/HE5s but obviously not everything is ceteris paribus.  But yes, the RCA is not as bad as on other amps.  The gap is wider I feel for the Bryston BHA-1 between SE and XLR.


----------



## Solude

Should not be any noticeable difference between single ended or balanced since its a differential input and out of the input is a balanced signal regardless of input. Not a splitter like the BHA-1.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





loevhagen said:


> I can't understand people that assess a lots of amplifiers in just a number of hours.


 
   
  How many times do you need to eat something before you decide you like it or not   The amp had 100 hours on it, easily 20 hours of head time and 2 hours of critical, note taking, A/B with the Peak.  Could I have kept it longer? Yes.  Would it have changed? No.


----------



## .Sup

solude said:


> How many times do you need to eat something before you decide you like it or not   The amp had 100 hours on it, easily 20 hours of head time and 2 hours of critical, note taking, A/B with the Peak.  Could I have kept it longer? Yes.  Would it have changed? No.



No but perception would change. I took me a year to start liking my Ref 5dac. I was swapping between DacMagic and Ref everyday before. Then I sold the DM.


----------



## Sid-Fi

Thanks for these comparisons Solude. Would you mind sharing which tubes you were using with WA22 at the time? Also, what do you mean by "3 blob stage". Haven't heard that one before heh.





solude said:


> Comparisons incoming versus the Mjolnir...
> 
> Soloist:  Slightly less detail retrieval, more mid focused, tons less dynamic, slightly better separation and staging, somewhat lifeless
> 
> ...


----------



## cactus_farmer

Quote: 





twoears said:


> Exiting times really...
> 
> Headphone sector really booming now.
> 
> ...


 
  Surely, if Hifiman were to release an HE-7 it would be much more _difficult_ to power than the HE-6, and they would release a new statement headphone amplifier (EF-7?) that would be the only one capable of driving it - thus tying you into buying two of their products.
   
  Seems like a no-brainer to me, from a business perspective.


----------



## Solude

My WA22 had EML 5U4G, Sylvania 7236 and Shug Treasure CV-181.  Three blob is a stage that is mostly left, centre, right with little to nothing in between the 'blobs'.  So where the Mjolnir was hard panned left and right with a centre image, the Peak pushes the stage forward and places instruments between left, right and centre.  Some would say the Mjolnir stage is wider, the Peak more narrow.  Peak also does height and depth which none of the other amps did.
   
  Borrowing from Meier on crossfeed and apologies for terrible Paint skills   First is Peak, second Mjolnir... exaggerated to illustrate 3 blob.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





cactus_farmer said:


> Surely, if Hifiman were to release an HE-7 it would be much more _difficult_ to power than the HE-6, and they would release a new statement headphone amplifier (EF-7?) that would be the only one capable of driving it - thus tying you into buying two of their products.
> 
> Seems like a no-brainer to me, from a business perspective.


 
   
  HE-7 is already out and goes by HE-500   I also agree that the real HE-6 replacement will be super sensitive and hopefully at the very least incorporate angled cable inserts.  The current built is not wearable by me since I have to tilt my head back to not have the cables dig into my shoulders, forget turning my head.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





cactus_farmer said:


> Surely, if Hifiman were to release an HE-7 it would be much more _difficult_ to power than the HE-6, and they would release a new statement headphone amplifier (EF-7?) that would be the only one capable of driving it - thus tying you into buying two of their products.
> 
> Seems like a no-brainer to me, from a business perspective.


 
   
  You will never be tied into buying something from someone.  There will always be alternatives like speaker amps for one.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





solude said:


> My WA22 had EML 5U4G, Sylvania 7236 and Shug Treasure CV-181.  Three blob is a stage that is mostly left, centre, right with little to nothing in between the 'blobs'.  So where the Mjolnir was hard panned left and right with a centre image, the Peak pushes the stage forward and places instruments between left, right and centre.  Some would say the Mjolnir stage is wider, the Peak more narrow.  Peak also does height and depth which none of the other amps did.
> 
> Borrowing from Meier on crossfeed and apologies for terrible Paint skills   First is Peak, second Mjolnir... exaggerated to illustrate 3 blob.


 
  And how about the B22? How/where did that fall?


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





solude said:


> Should not be any noticeable difference between single ended or balanced since its a differential input and out of the input is a balanced signal regardless of input. Not a splitter like the BHA-1.


 
   
  That's a nice theory but listen for the low end bass slam and extension in the lowest octaves for comparison.  The difference is not as stark as in the Bryston but there nonetheless.


----------



## jackiedh

What is it you find with the Bryston?
   
  Jack


----------



## Sid-Fi

Thanks Solude. I appreciated the diagrams as well. It seems like this characteristic could vary quite a bit with different tubes, headphones, etc. Your findings on your system is still helpful of course. 



solude said:


> My WA22 had EML 5U4G, Sylvania 7236 and Shug Treasure CV-181.  Three blob is a stage that is mostly left, centre, right with little to nothing in between the 'blobs'.  So where the Mjolnir was hard panned left and right with a centre image, the Peak pushes the stage forward and places instruments between left, right and centre.  Some would say the Mjolnir stage is wider, the Peak more narrow.  Peak also does height and depth which none of the other amps did.
> 
> Borrowing from Meier on crossfeed and apologies for terrible Paint skills   First is Peak, second Mjolnir... exaggerated to illustrate 3 blob.


----------



## O8h7w

With regards to the input discussion, and someone asking about crosstalk a few pages back:
   
  Do note that the Mjolnir has both single-ended RCA and balanced XLR *connectors, *but these connects to *the same single input.*
   
  This is just a somewhat more sophisticated solution than providing an adapter for single-ended users. The switch does not switch between two inputs, it merely shorts cold signal to ground which can prevent humming problems from single-ended sources.
   
  I can't see the Mjolnir preferring balanced input over single-ended or the other way round, but keep in mind that a balanced connection is a better connection. The output stages of the source has to be different, I think, but someone please tell us whether I'm right or wrong here.
   
  - --- - - -- - - -- -
   
  In other news, a fresh Mjolnir has arrived and I will be listening with joy through the coming week and more critically next weekend.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





o8h7w said:


> With regards to the input discussion, and someone asking about crosstalk a few pages back:
> 
> Do note that the Mjolnir has both single-ended RCA and balanced XLR *connectors, *but these connects to *the same single input.*
> 
> ...


 
  There's simply a grounding switch when using SE.
  Also, Mjolnir should like the advantage of balanced eliminating ground contact,
  as discussed very early on in this thread.


----------



## O8h7w

True that. Just as anything that's connected balanced should I guess.
   
  But as far as I can tell the difference is just noise leaking in from the ground, which can be prevented by lifting the ground (setting the switch to "Balanced") as long as that doesn't create a problem with humming, right?
   
  Not that it's very probable that that will work, just trying to figure out how it works here.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





o8h7w said:


> True that. Just as anything that's connected balanced should I guess.
> 
> But as far as I can tell the difference is just noise leaking in from the ground, which can be prevented by lifting the ground (setting the switch to "Balanced") as long as that doesn't create a problem with humming, right?
> 
> Not that it's very probable that that will work, just trying to figure out how it works here.


 
  Are you just talking about ground loops? or something else?


----------



## Gary in MD

Okay folks, I'm gonna look for trouble...
   
  I'm trying to decide between buying HD650s including balanced cables plus a Mjolnir, vs. just buying a pair of Beyer T1s.  The 2 options are within ~$150 of each other, so cost is pretty much a wash. 
   
  The new equipment will join my LCD-3s.  I'm currently using the headphone jack of my Adcom GFP-555 pre-amp to drive the Audezes and it sounds great, but I'm looking for a cooler, lighter 2nd pair of cans as a change of pace.  The question is whether I will end up better off with the cheaper 2nd headphones and better amp, which can drive both headphones, or with the more expensive 2nd headphones still using the same old pre-amp for power (and an Emotiva DAC as the converter). 
   
  Note that I demo'd the T1s with the Adcom and liked them a lot (just not as much as the LCDs).  I also tried 6 different headphones with the Burson 160 -- I could not hear any meaningful difference between the Adcom and the Burson with either the T1s or LCDs.(or any of the others, for that matter). 
   
  So will the Mjolnir make enough of a difference that the HD650s and LCDs will be a better combination than the LCDs and T1s with my old amplification?
   
  Let the arguments begin?


----------



## O8h7w

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Are you just talking about ground loops? or something else?


 
   
  Ground loops. Just didn't remember there's such a fine term for it, English is after all not my native language. Could there be something else?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





o8h7w said:


> Ground loops. Just didn't remember there's such a fine term for it, English is after all not my native language. Could there be something else?


 
  Ah, it's ok. I am just wondering because I was pretty sure three-conductor connectors eliminate ground loops problems.


----------



## O8h7w

Yes, while more or less eliminating noise leaking in from the ground as well. What I was trying to say was that using a single-ended connection, you can choose between these two issues with the switch on the back. And since ground loops can be eliminated, any differences would have to be in the output stage of the source and the cables - as far as my understanding goes right now. Clearer? I hope. Right? I hope.


----------



## Anaxilus

Pics of some schiit we were screwing around with yesterday.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





o8h7w said:


> Yes, while more or less eliminating noise leaking in from the ground as well. What I was trying to say was that using a single-ended connection, you can choose between these two issues with the switch on the back. And since ground loops can be eliminated, any differences would have to be in the output stage of the source and the cables - as far as my understanding goes right now. Clearer? I hope. Right? I hope.


 
  I see your point now. Not sure exactly why it alluded me.


----------



## Sid-Fi

Hot tamales, that's a lot of gear! 



anaxilus said:


> Pics of some schiit we were screwing around with yesterday.


----------



## O8h7w

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> I see your point now. Not sure exactly why it alluded me.


 
   
  Might be a human thing. Might be me being clear as a pair of welding goggles. Hope someone can bring some clarity to how much of that is right and what is wrong. There are knowledgeable people in this thread every now and then. Maybe they run and hide when I have too much activity here...


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





gary in md said:


> Let the arguments begin?


 
   
  I would argue in favor of the transducer making the most difference.
   
   
  Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Ah, it's ok. I am just wondering because I was pretty sure three-conductor connectors eliminate ground loops problems.


 
   
  Yet cheater plugs, which defeat the purpose of a 3-prong plug, are frequently used to resolve ground loop issues.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





grokit said:


> I would argue in favor of the transducer making the most difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet cheater plugs, which defeat the purpose of a 3-prong plug, are frequently used to resolve ground loop issues.


 
  They're also dangerous. So I beg that they be disregarded. If it's that bad
  I would resort to a isolation transformer.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





gary in md said:


> Okay folks, I'm gonna look for trouble...


 
   
  There is no going back.  Buy a Q for the LCD-2 or sit pretty.
   
  As for staging on the B22... in between the two.  It's literally what made the B22 different than the WA22, less three blob.  
   
  As to the input difference, its either the single ended output of the DAC is flawed or the differential amp of the Mjolnir is flawed.  And since I have neither any more... that's where my interest stops.


----------



## rrahman

Quote: 





neogeo333 said:


> Do what I did, get a tube and ss amp.  I have learn that not one amp can make all the music go the way you want.  Some music just sounds better with a tube and some with ss.  I myself I'm crazy with ortho fever and need a pretty hefty amp to make them sing.  Both my Mjolnir and LDmk6+ have the power and are pretty good for the $.  I dont expect any upgrades in the next couple of years.  Kinda  want to settle and just hear the music.  Well maybe not to stop all upgrades maybe better i/c, power cords,fuses, and power conditioner?  Ohh and the frustrating and expensive tube rolling.


 
  This is what I was initially planning, getting a Mjolnir and the WA2.  After listening to the Mjolnir I changed my mind, I don't think I would use the Mjolnir enough to justify it.  This also is troublesome because I want balanced, preamp functionality (for my new sexy Magnepans), and excellent synergy with the lcd3.  That pretty much just leaves the WA22.


----------



## Neogeo333

Quote: 





rrahman said:


> This is what I was initially planning, getting a Mjolnir and the WA2.  After listening to the Mjolnir I changed my mind, I don't think I would use the Mjolnir enough to justify it.  This also is troublesome because I want balanced, preamp functionality (for my new sexy Magnepans), and excellent synergy with the lcd3.  That pretty much just leaves the WA22.


 

 Sounds like you need a pre.  BAT preamp with all balanced input?  Some say the more connection you add to a signal it will degrade it.  Well I have a Eastern Electric Avant pre and I like the sound of Telefunkens 12ax7.   Add more vividness and soul to my music.


----------



## DarknightDK

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Pics of some schiit we were screwing around with yesterday.


 
   
  I'm very curious as to how the Super 7 stacks up as compared to the BA and Mjolnir. Could we have some impressions on these comparisons please?


----------



## Anaxilus

In short, the S7 is very very close to the BA.  BA does the DHT spatial presentation and depth much better.  The best 3D space I've heard with precise placement but the imaging is a bit soft and fuzzier.  S7 is more SS sounding, faster, more precise imaging but no DHT concert style layout though tubes can add more depth but usually narrow the stage.  BA is always like a live stage in three dimensions.  Both are unparalleled resolution monsters with lots of micro dynamics and inner detail compared to the other 3.  they also seem less muddy w/ better clarity but you'd never guess it w/o a direct AB.  Mjolnir has very good macro dynamics and  is really exciting or in your face depending on your tastes.  Lows hit very low and can seem to explode, a cymbal crash really crashes. SS is very Left to Right.  Where the Mjolnir is like a live rock concert, the Bryston is more chamber music in presentation.  It does more depth but on a few tracks I've heard things behind my head (270 degrees) so I'm not sure how accurate to the recording that is.  It's dynamics are a bit flatter but some may prefer that as a more laid back type of sound and might facilitate soaking up detail.  
   
  All this is dependent on phones used, tracks, upstream gear, etc.  YMMV.
   
  For $750 the Mjolnir could be the best $1500 SS amp you could get depending on your tastes.  It definitely bests many amps 3-5x's it's price.


----------



## Girls Generation

I know a cable that's cheaper and sounds just as good and famed.  Might help with his budget better.
  Quote: 





solude said:


> There is no going back.  Buy a Q for the LCD-2 or sit pretty.


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> In short, the S7 is very very close to the BA.  BA does the DHT spatial presentation and depth much better.  The best 3D space I've heard with precise placement but the imaging is a bit soft and fuzzier.  S7 is more SS sounding, faster, more precise imaging but no DHT concert style layout though tubes can add more depth but usually narrow the stage.  BA is always like a live stage in three dimensions.  Both are unparalleled resolution monsters with lots of micro dynamics and inner detail compared to the other 3.  they also seem less muddy w/ better clarity but you'd never guess it w/o a direct AB.  Mjolnir has very good macro dynamics and  is really exciting or in your face depending on your tastes.  Lows hit very low and can seem to explode, a cymbal crash really crashes. SS is very Left to Right.  Where the Mjolnir is like a live rock concert, the Bryston is more chamber music in presentation.  It does more depth but on a few tracks I've heard things behind my head (270 degrees) so I'm not sure how accurate to the recording that is.  It's dynamics are a bit flatter but some may prefer that as a more laid back type of sound and might facilitate soaking up detail.
> 
> All this is dependent on phones used, tracks, upstream gear, etc.  YMMV.
> 
> For $750 the Mjolnir could be the best $1500 SS amp you could get depending on your tastes.  It definitely bests many amps 3-5x's it's price.


 
   
  It should be noted that the S7 in question has special secret sauce inside.
   
  x2 on the Mjolnir comments. As I've said, _dogmatically vigilant_. Take it or leave it. Personally I'll take it. It's definitely not boring. That said, I don't want to give the people the wrong idea. The main reason I really like the Mjolnir is because of its ability to give me a little bit of the Eddie Current Effect, as I pretty much don't care for most solid-state.


----------



## rrahman

Quote: 





neogeo333 said:


> Sounds like you need a pre.  BAT preamp with all balanced input?  Some say the more connection you add to a signal it will degrade it.  Well I have a Eastern Electric Avant pre and I like the sound of Telefunkens 12ax7.   Add more vividness and soul to my music.


 
  What do you mean "BAT preamp with all balanced input"?  What extra connection are you referring to?  My understanding was to get the benefits of balanced audio, I need a balanced DAC (Gungir) > balanced headphone amp/preamp (WA22) > headphone via balanced cable (LCD3)


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> I know a cable that's cheaper and sounds just as good and famed.


 
   
  Do tell


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





solude said:


> Should not be any noticeable difference between single ended or balanced since its a differential input and out of the input is a balanced signal regardless of input. Not a splitter like the BHA-1.


 
   
  The Bryston has a true balanced output.
  The difference is only that Bryston uses two discrete amps to generate the balanced output, the Mojo has one amp to generate a balanced output.
   
  Quote: 





o8h7w said:


> With regards to the input discussion, and someone asking about crosstalk a few pages back:
> 
> Do note that the Mjolnir has both single-ended RCA and balanced XLR *connectors, *but these connects to *the same single input.*
> 
> ...


 
   
  A balanced input will reject noise picked up by the interconnect cable, assuming the balanced input is a true differential input.
   
  Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> They're also dangerous. So I beg that they be disregarded. If it's that bad
> I would resort to a isolation transformer.


 
   
  If the designer uses a 3 pin AC cable for their design, they have probably grounded the case for safety.
  If you use a 2 pin AC cord, then the case will be floating, and potentially, can be dangerous, in the event of a ground fault.
  They also may have used the 3rd ground pin for noise filtering.
   
  An AC Isolation Transformer may or may not solve that particular problem.
  An AC Isolation Transfomer MUST be grounded.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





chris j said:


> The Bryston has a true balanced output.


 
   
  True but single ended input uses a splitter.


----------



## O8h7w

Quote: 





chris j said:


> A balanced input will reject noise picked up by the interconnect cable, assuming the balanced input is a true differential input.


 
   
  That's what I had in mind, but for some unknown reason didn't write, when I wrote that a balanced connection _is_ a better connection. Didn't really think of the possibility for the amp to spoil it. Thankyou for clarifying what I didn't.


----------



## purrin

True balanced, transformer coupled balanced, CrossFET balanced, schmalanced balanced, or whatever. Might be a good time for you guys to look up some schematics or rip one apart to know what's actually going on.
   
  Bottom line is that both the Bryston BHA-1 and Mjolnir sound better with balanced inputs. At least that's what Anax and I have found during the micro-meet and over the last few days.
   
  I assume the Mjolnir has as differential input circuit (JFET pair front end) where we can just drop one leg to ground for SE sources.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Bottom line is that both the Bryston BHA-1 and Mjolnir sound better with balanced inputs. At least that's what Anax and I have found during the micro-meet and over the last few days. If the BHA-1 is bridged (two identical amps driving out of phase signals), then there's probably an additional phase splitter circuit in front.


 
  What did the "better" balanced input bring to the table comparative to SE.


----------



## purrin

Deeper bass, more relaxed treble. More notable on the Mjolnir.


----------



## Solude

To take the source out of it, run it balanced in and toggle to SE input.  That will ground the negative leg.  Could be the PWD2 uses a sum-er for its single ended output.


----------



## Neogeo333

Quote: 





rrahman said:


> What do you mean "BAT preamp with all balanced input"?  What extra connection are you referring to?  My understanding was to get the benefits of balanced audio, I need a balanced DAC (Gungir) > balanced headphone amp/preamp (WA22) > headphone via balanced cable (LCD3)


 

 What I meant is get a BAT preamp, its a brand, you can get others, that way you can connect all your balanced source let it be dac, cd, sacd or whatever you want in the future and output it to your amps.  This way you can have one balanced output to your headphone amp and another to your amp driving the maggies.


----------



## Zombie_X

Hi,
   
  I found that balanced has a snappier sound but it's really not better, but somewhat of a flavor that these designs offer. I used to rave balanced it better but I think it's equal to SE. I think some headphones are better balanced, such as orthodynamic headphones, as they require more power than some single ended designs can offer. I think the LCD-2 sounds best when balanced as it gives the sound some more "life".
   
  Also balanced gear seems to be more affordable now than it was when it first came out. I would always recommend single ended over balanced as it's still more cost effective than a fully balanced set-up.
   
  I know someone who has their Mjolnir amp and he says it's better than his _B22_. I find that hard to believe but who knows. I have yet to hear it so I am unsure but I wish to give it a listen sometime.
   
  As for my ROC, it still gets lots of use. I sue my T1 and T5p on it as well as the HD600. The HD600 sounds BEAST on this amp, even more snappy than lets say the Auditor. I like that a lot! Also it drives the T5p's a bit better than what my V200 does. It really is a versatile amp.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found that balanced has a snappier sound but it's really not better, but somewhat of a flavor that these designs offer. I used to rave balanced it better but I think it's equal to SE. I think some headphones are better balanced, such as orthodynamic headphones, as they require more power than some single ended designs can offer. I think the LCD-2 sounds best when balanced as it gives the sound some more "life".
> 
> ...


 
  Peter's full impression of Mjolnir will be telling, he's had his B22 for seemingly forever.


----------



## Zombie_X

Hi,
   
  Yes I meant Peter from DHC. I spoken with him in G-Mail about the amp and he said it bests his B22. Now that's a bold statement to make!
   
  Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Peter's full impression of Mjolnir will be telling, he's had his B22 for seemingly forever.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes I meant Peter from DHC. I spoken with him in G-Mail about the amp and he said it bests his B22. Now that's a bold statement to make!


 
  Gotta love it. The B22 was the de facto standard for me as well. I have never gotten to hear any EC amps, and I bet that'd be the exception.
  But for the price, it's got tons of value. (Mjolnir that is).


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Gotta love it. The B22 was the de facto standard for me as well. I have never gotten to hear any EC amps, and I bet that'd be the exception.
> But for the price, it's got tons of value. (Mjolnir that is).


 
   
   
  I'm not sure all B22's sound the same.  I have many different parts in mine and it was done by Ying (YBM).  Some day we need to find a way to compare B22's.


----------



## analoggrotto

I really want to try the Mjolnir; but as I have an SACD player and my PC (to BiFrost) ; i really need the option for switching sources: any recommendations for balanced source switch-boxes?


----------



## m2man

analoggrotto said:


> I really want to try the Mjolnir; but as I have an SACD player and my PC (to BiFrost) ; i really need the option for switching sources: any recommendations for balanced source switch-boxes?



You could try something like this http://www.fullcompass.com/product/264823.html


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





preproman said:


> I'm not sure all B22's sound the same.  I have many different parts in mine and it was done by Ying (YBM).  Some day we need to find a way to compare B22's.


 
  This is very true. I've heard a build by YBM, it was very good. And honestly I've yet to hear a bad B22. Admittedly 
  I've heard only 2 B22's that were self builds. I would die to hear Phil's though.....
   
  I think an official B22 meet needs to be in the works haha. Maybe throw in some T2's as well.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





fr45er said:


> I have HD-650s,  sourced some cables from toxic cables:
> 
> http://toxic-cables.co.uk/
> 
> They get a very good name (Although am still waiting for my Mjolnir,  so cant confirm this personally,  but look at this thread,  http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-the-appreciation-thread , he gets loads of great feedback).  I just told him what headphones I have and what I wanted to connect to,  he then gave me the options.  Took about three weeks.


 
  Frank at Toxic is amazing. Highly recommended upgrade!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> Just if anybody cares:
> 
> Mjolnir is written Mjølner in Norse/Norwegian and pronounced like this:
> 
> ...


 
  They sure are where I live! Northern Wisconsin is about half Norwegian...Ya Sure You Betcha!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote:  





> I'm rather tempted to get one myself given the price, although I don't really need another amp.


 
   
  This matters because?......


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> This matters because?......


 
   
  I can't make up my mind if I want to sell my BA or not. If I do, I will need a low cost high performance replacement. (I mostly listen to my electrostatics now.) Also, a solid-state reference quality amp is always nice to have on hand for my measurements and subjective impressions of the plethora of overpriced crappy headphones which the big companies seem to be churning out these days.
   
  It also matters because I know for a fact that there a lot of lurkers who trust my opinion (I'm sure there are also quite a few who think I'm full of crap), mainly because I'm not afraid to say that a lot the stuff which tends to be highlighted on HF is crap, so if I'm tempted to buy something myself, that may actually mean something to someone who's seriously considering the Mjolnir.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





purrin said:


> FYI, there were a few DACS ~1k USD which I liked but unintentionally omitted.


 
  PWD2 vs W4S DAC2?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





gary in md said:


> Okay folks, I'm gonna look for trouble...
> 
> I'm trying to decide between buying HD650s including balanced cables plus a Mjolnir, vs. just buying a pair of Beyer T1s.  The 2 options are within ~$150 of each other, so cost is pretty much a wash.
> 
> ...


 
  I prefer the HD650's to the T1's. As with everything around here YMMV...


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





purrin said:


> I can't make up my mind if I want to sell my BA or not. If I do, I will need a low cost high performance replacement. (I mostly listen to my electrostatics now.) Also, a solid-state reference quality amp is always nice to have on hand for my measurements and subjective impressions of the plethora of overpriced crappy headphones which the big companies seem to be churning out these days.
> 
> It also matters because I know for a fact that there a lot of lurkers who trust my opinion (I'm sure there are also quite a few who think I'm full of crap), mainly because I'm not afraid to say that a lot the stuff which tends to be highlighted on HF is crap, so if I'm tempted to buy something myself, that may actually mean something to someone who's seriously considering the Mjolnir.


 
  Makes sense. Bang for the buck makes a difference particularly when you are attempting summit-fi performance on a mid-fi budget. That is how I got into Hi-Fi 30 years ago. Performance over price skewered some fatted calf's.....Climbing back into the fun with a slant toward headphones has been an adventure, I appreciate your and others experience!
   
  So....PWD2 vs W4S DAC2?     Time to upgrade from the DMPlus for my new Decware gear.....


----------



## Jmstrmbn

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Makes sense. Bang for the buck makes a difference particularly when you are attempting summit-fi performance on a mid-fi budget. That is how I got into Hi-Fi 30 years ago. Performance over price skewered some fatted calf's.....Climbing back into the fun with a slant toward headphones has been an adventure, I appreciate your and others experience!
> 
> So....PWD2 vs W4S DAC2?     Time to upgrade from the DMPlus for my new Decware gear.....


 
  +1
   
  Also looking into how these two play with Decware gear.


----------



## DarknightDK

Quote: 





purrin said:


> so if I'm tempted to buy something myself, that may actually mean something to someone who's seriously considering the Mjolnir.


 
   
  Dammit Purrin! You make me want to pick up a Mjolnir even though I am completely satisfied with my WA22. You need to stop making such statements before you make me go another $750 out of pocket.


----------



## purrin

PWD2 - the 2 is in another class, but beware diminishing returns. It solved some minor tonal quibbles I had with the PWD1, at least running 2.02 firmware. More resolution and detail than I need, but I'll take it anyways.
   
  I haven't heard the WA22, so the Mjolnir may be redundant for it.
   
  I have been running the Mjolnir and BA side-by-side for the past four days. The BA kicks the Mjolnir's ass (as it should), but yet I find the Mjolnir, all technicalities aside, very satisfying with its ability to suck me into the music. And this is coming from someone who doesn't listen to solid-state amps (I found them mostly flat and boring sounding). So the Mjolnir's gotta be doing something right (this coming from my completely unreliable subject-to-whatever-whims-or-moods subjective side).
   
  The more objective side suspects that the Mjolnir has got some seriously low distortion figures. I haven't put it on the bench yet.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





purrin said:


> I can't make up my mind if I want to sell my BA or not. If I do, I will need a low cost high performance replacement. (I mostly listen to my electrostatics now.) Also, a solid-state reference quality amp is always nice to have on hand for my measurements and subjective impressions of the plethora of overpriced crappy headphones which the big companies seem to be churning out these days.
> 
> It also matters because I know for a fact that there a lot of lurkers who trust my opinion (I'm sure there are also quite a few who think I'm full of crap), mainly because I'm not afraid to say that a lot the stuff which tends to be highlighted on HF is crap, so if I'm tempted to buy something myself, that may actually mean something to someone who's seriously considering the Mjolnir.


 
   
   
  Yes,  there's a lot of followers on here that's unable to make a decision for them selves.  That's a shame.  If you have good writing skills and a background in lets say..."nothing" then you are a lock to have many followers.  If you put up lots of graphs and are able to speak to them and make it sound like all of that make since then you are likely to have lots of followers.  Some people need that I'm sure instead of letter their own ears do the talking.  I myself have a few that I would take advice from on here.  Most have some kind of electronic background and have actually produces some quality stuff ie.. Schitt and others.  Although I still let my ears do the talking.  I respect the person on here that rolls amps like they're tubes.  He know who he is.  I would not take any recommendations from him but I totally respect his candor.


----------



## Solude

As for B22 being better than the Mjolnir?  Only if you prefer the laid back rounded warm presentation.  Its a no contest in performance, more so for the WA22.
   
  In other news, must stop reading about the PWD2 and BA.  Well PWD2 anyway since the BA used is unobtanium and likely won't ever happen.


----------



## preproman

So does this means the Mjolnir is better than the B22 "only" if you prefer the in your face harsh presentation.  Performance is subjective.   All in what one likes.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





solude said:


> True but single ended input uses a splitter.


 
   
  Sorry mate, in the interests of clarity,
  You're going to have to define a splitter.
  From what I understand from working as an EE for "cough, cough" many years, neither the MoJo or the Bryston use a splitter.
  Quote: 





o8h7w said:


> That's what I had in mind, but for some unknown reason didn't write, when I wrote that a balanced connection _is_ a better connection. Didn't really think of the possibility for the amp to spoil it. Thankyou for clarifying what I didn't.


 
   
  Hey, NP! You can blame it on the liquor.
   
  Quote: 





purrin said:


> True balanced, transformer coupled balanced, CrossFET balanced, schmalanced balanced, or whatever. Might be a good time for you guys to look up some schematics or rip one apart to know what's actually going on.
> 
> Bottom line is that both the Bryston BHA-1 and Mjolnir sound better with balanced inputs. At least that's what Anax and I have found during the micro-meet and over the last few days.
> 
> I assume the Mjolnir has as differential input circuit (JFET pair front end) where we can just drop one leg to ground for SE sources.


 
   
  I'm not too surprised that either amp sounds better with a balanced input signal.
  Propeller heads can write it off to the noise reducing properties of the differential input.
  I suspect that the Mojo Circlotron topology is optimized to receive a balanced input.


----------



## purrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As for B22 being better than the Mjolnir?  Only if you prefer the laid back rounded warm presentation.  Its a no contest in performance, more so for the WA22.
> 
> In other news, must stop reading about the PWD2 and BA.  Well PWD2 anyway since the BA used is unobtanium and likely won't ever happen.


 
   
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *preproman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So does this means the Mjolnir is better than the B22 "only" if you prefer the in your face harsh presentation.  Performance is subjective.   All in what one likes.


 
   
  Just to put things in context and to provide reference points. Please note the order is rather generalized, as there are always specific nuances. Also note placement is rather rough. Give or take some degree of error in positioning. Some of the stuff I have sitting in front of me. Others I've owned. Take it with a pinch of salt knowing that some of what's below is from memory. 
   
  From "relaxed" to "assertive" (neither term should be taken in a negative light):
   
*"RELAXED"*
  Burson HA-160
  AMB B22 2ch DIY build
  AMB B22 4ch (various)
  Dynahi
  BHA-1 (hard to tell, keeps changing)
  Eddie Current S7 (with Anax's tube set)
  Eddie Current BA (with the current tubes I'm running)
  Schiit Mjolnir
  Apex Arete
  Apex Peak
*"ASSERTIVE"*
   
  It should be noted that none of the above amp sounds "harsh", at least not to me. Harsh sounding amps make me angry and want to destroy them. Your choice may likely depend upon the qualities of your source and headphones. I owned the Peak when I had a more relaxed sounding source. When I upgraded to the PWD, I got the BA to replace the Peak. My personal preference is more toward the assertive side.
   
  Finally, note that the above list does not denote any other qualities, such as micro-dynamics, detail retrieval, clarity / lack of distortion, macro-dynamics and power, bass extension, headstage, etc.


----------



## grokit

Neat, I had to Google it:
   
  "A *Circlotron* is a vacuum tube power amplifier with an unusual push-pull output stage. Rather than alternately driving halves of an output transformer primary whose center-tap is connected to B+, a Circlotron drives the entire primary from a floating bridge. Originally, Circlotron was an Electro-Voice (EV) trademark, these days it seems to refer to any amplifier with a bridged output stage and floating power supplies. This topology is also known as Parallel-Push-Pull or PPP."




   
   
  It seems that Circlotron technology has now made it into the solid state realm. Is this a first for Schiit?


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





purrin said:


> *"RELAXED"*
> 
> *"ASSERTIVE"*


 
   
  Interesting. I would assert that the WA22 is as relaxed or assertive as the tubes that are put in it, it seems to be something of a euphonic chameleon. That is, I would assert that if I had experience with more high-end amps fior comparison's sake. But the WA22 is, according to Woo, the amp whose sound signature is most affected by tube rolling so that is what I would assert if I were to make such an assertion.


----------



## purrin

Yes. It's one of the reasons I indicated tube sets for the full tubes amps. But there are bounds. For example, the S7 is never going to sound like a Burson or Apex no matter what tubes you drop in it.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Just to put things in context and to provide reference points. Please note the order is rather generalized, as there are always specific nuances. Also note placement is rather rough. Give or take some degree of error in positioning. Some of the stuff I have sitting in front of me. Others I've owned. Take it with a pinch of salt knowing that some of what's below is from memory.
> 
> From "relaxed" to "assertive" (neither term should be taken in a negative light):
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Interesting ..
   
  Where does the GS-1, GS-X fit in this list?  I would guess somewhere around the Dynahi.  
   
  What do you mean "BHA-1 keeps changing"?


----------



## purrin

Never heard GS-X (although I got one on order, but don't know if I will go through with it). Not nearly enough experience with GS-1 or Gilmore Lite to make a good assertion. The GLite, I do feel is more on the assertive side.
   
  BHA-1 seems to mellow out or muddy up a lot depending upon ambient temperature or length of time its been on. I prefer how it sounds before it gets hot. I hate to say these kinds of things because it would appear that I'm hearing placebo, which I probably am. Or maybe not.


----------



## Maxvla

Looking at the picture from the micro-meet did you have the Mjolnir and BHA-1 on in that setup stacked on each other?


----------



## purrin

Not during our intensive evaluation of it. We had the BHA-1 up top and the Mjolnir crammed below on top of the T2 power supply. Mjolnir seems to need several hours of warm-up to sound best (I'll turn it on and walk away).
   
  Don't worry, the BHA-1 is good amp! Or maybe Anax broke it and you'll go What when you get it back.


----------



## preproman

I to have a GS-X on order and a Dynahi being made.  I also have my eyes on the ECBA.  I think a new production run is in the works, although I would prefer to buy used.
   
  I would say the GS-1 is on the assertive side compared to the B22 of course.   It just may be on the same lines as the Mjolnir, although I haven't heard the Mjolnir yet so I can't really comment on it.


----------



## purrin

It's my understanding that from the GLite to the GS-1 to the GS-X, things do get mellower. The GLite from memory was very aggressive. It could have been the Grados though.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Interesting. I would assert that the WA22 is as relaxed or assertive as the tubes that are put in it, it seems to be something of a euphonic chameleon. That is, I would assert that if I had experience with more high-end amps fior comparison's sake. But the WA22 is, according to Woo, the amp whose sound signature is most affected by tube rolling so that is what I would assert if I were to make such an assertion.


 
   
  In my experience, tube amps tend to very sensitive to tube rolling.  Or to put it another way, tube amps are only as good as the tubes you use in them. But great tubes will not turn a third rate design into a great amp.
   
  Quote: 





grokit said:


> Neat, I had to Google it:
> 
> "A *Circlotron* is a vacuum tube power amplifier with an unusual push-pull output stage. Rather than alternately driving halves of an output transformer primary whose center-tap is connected to B+, a Circlotron drives the entire primary from a floating bridge. Originally, Circlotron was an Electro-Voice (EV) trademark, these days it seems to refer to any amplifier with a bridged output stage and floating power supplies. This topology is also known as Parallel-Push-Pull or PPP."
> 
> It seems that Circlotron technology has now made it into the solid state realm. Is this a first for Schiit?


 
   
  A web search shows several tube, SS and hybrid Circlotron tolopogies.   Hmmmm, but the Mojo could be the first SS Circlotron head amp?


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





chris j said:


> You're going to have to define a splitter.
> From what I understand from working as an EE for "cough, cough" many years, neither the MoJo or the Bryston use a splitter.


 
   
  Mjolnir is dual differential, no splitter, balanced output regardless of input.
  BHA-1 uses a 2 gang volume and balance pot... figure out the rest


----------



## Solude

First Watt has a DIY Circlotron pure class A SS.  The Mjolnir is not a copy of it though.


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





solude said:


> Mjolnir is dual differential, no splitter, balanced output regardless of input.
> BHA-1 uses a 2 gang volume and balance pot... figure out the rest


 
   
  Do you know if the volume is a shunt design? Otherwise that's extremely disturbing.


----------



## m2man

purrin said:


> Do you know if the volume is a shunt design? Otherwise that's extremely disturbing.



It's a "laser trimmed" Noble volume pot if that helps any.


----------



## O8h7w

Someone will have to explain (or point me to an explanation of) a shunt volume design. Otherwise I might never get to sleep again...


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





solude said:


> Mjolnir is dual differential, no splitter, balanced output regardless of input.
> BHA-1 uses a 2 gang volume and balance pot... figure out the rest


 
   
  Yes, I've seen the BHA-1 schematic.
  First stage is a Discrete Op Amp switchable between SE and differential input which drives a volume control followed by two discrete Op Amps used in inverting mode forming a balanced output.
  The output can be balanced regardless of input.
  Volume and balance control are both shunted to ground.


----------



## purrin

So let me get this right. The discrete op amp sums the differential input (hot and cold) into a single ended signal. This SE signal is fed into a two gang (L+R) pot where the single ended signal goes through a phase splitter composed of two discrete op amps to produce the hot and cold signals for balanced output.
   
  Something doesn't make sense. Why doesn't Bryston just feed the balanced signal directly into a four gang pot? It eliminates two conversions.


----------



## Radio_head

You know there is a forum out there where Bryston engineers directly participate and answer all manner of questions about their products.  I'm going to do a google search - maybe it was audiocircle.


----------



## dleblanc343

James tanner can answer these questions on the bryston thread


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Something doesn't make sense. Why doesn't Bryston just feed the balanced signal directly into a four gang pot? It eliminates two conversions.


 
  Economics.  Nearly no audiophile company uses balanced pots or steps.  Amazing and yet there it is.  That's why Schiit made sure it made the talking points on the Mjolnir.


----------



## purrin

I know. Four gang pots are expensive and sometimes hard to source. I'm just playing completely dumb about everything and wanted someone to answer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Kudos to Schiit for no bull-schiit.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





o8h7w said:


> Someone will have to explain (or point me to an explanation of) a shunt volume design. Otherwise I might never get to sleep again...


 
  Same old volume and balance control arrangement everyone else typically uses.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Same old volume and balance control arrangement everyone else typically uses.


 
  Was that just sarcasm? If not, could someone actually explain what a "shunt volume design" is.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Was that just sarcasm? If not, could someone actually explain what a "shunt volume design" is.


 
   
  No!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Not sarcasm!
  However, it would be best if this Bryston discussion was carried on in the Bryston Head Amp thread before the moderators slap a cease and desist on this sidetrack.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/560499/new-headphone-amplifier-from-bryston/480#post_8669233


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Was that just sarcasm? If not, could someone actually explain what a "shunt volume design" is.


 

   
  Instead of using a four gang pot for volume control on a balanced signal, we use a two gang (L+R). It's not without issues, but I've heard it work very well in actual designs.
   
  This is not applicable for either the Mjolnir or BHA-1. I believe the Mjolnir uses a four gang Alps RK27? (hard to tell from the photos.) Definitely not cheap considering the price of the amp.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Instead of using a four gang pot for volume control on a balanced signal, we use a two gang (L+R). It's not without issues, but I've heard it work very well in actual designs.
> 
> This is not applicable for either the Mjolnir or BHA-1.


 
  All great ideas started on a napkin....


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Instead of using a four gang pot for volume control on a balanced signal, we use a two gang (L+R). It's not without issues, but I've heard it work very well in actual designs.
> 
> This is not applicable for either the Mjolnir or BHA-1. I believe the Mjolnir uses a four gang Alps RK27? (hard to tell from the photos.) Definitely not cheap.


 
  Thank you, Purrin.
   
  Mjolnir does use a 4-gang Alps RK27.


----------



## nowis

Quote: 





analoggrotto said:


> I really want to try the Mjolnir; but as I have an SACD player and my PC (to BiFrost) ; i really need the option for switching sources: any recommendations for balanced source switch-boxes?


 
  These seem nice...
   
http://www.goldpt.com/sw2x.html


----------



## Bolardito

My Mjolnir is on its way..should be arriving here by friday (that Fedex ground service sucks..takes longer that USPS Priority Ground. The amp has been on the same place since Sep 1 according to the tracking info). Anyway I'm planning to write a review of it vs. my V200, set up being Ibasso DX100 DAP- Sysconcept optical cable - Yulong D18 Sabre DAC - Signal Audio Silver Reference XLR interconnects - V200/ Mjolnir - HD800 with Bellatone Reference Balanced Cable with 4 pin to TRS adaptor (amazing cable by the way).


----------



## SHAHZADA123

bolardito said:


> My Mjolnir is on its way..should be arriving here by friday (that Fedex ground service sucks..takes longer that USPS Priority Ground. The amp has been on the same place since Sep 1 according to the tracking info). Anyway I'm planning to write a review of it vs. my V200, set up being Ibasso DX100 DAP- Sysconcept optical cable - Yulong D18 Sabre DAC - Signal Audio Silver Reference XLR interconnects - V200/ Mjolnir - HD800 with Bellatone Reference Balanced Cable with 4 pin to TRS adaptor (amazing cable by the way).




I've ordered one and will get it by Sept end...
Interested in knowing how the HD800s sound with the Mjolnir 
Also if someone can chime in as to how it works with Grados.


----------



## DarknightDK

Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> I've ordered one and will get it by Sept end...
> Interested in knowing how the HD800s sound with the Mjolnir
> Also if someone can chime in as to how it works with Grados.


 
   
  Great! Shall await your impressions as to how the Mjolnir fairs with your top tier amps.


----------



## 45longcolt

I too will be awaiting Bolardito's comments, Mjolnir vs. V200, as I had a V180 which I let go without regret. As with the music of Frank Zappa, I respected it and really tried to like it, but in the end it just didn't get me involved. The Mjolnir hooked me right away and hasn't let me go yet.


----------



## Sid-Fi

How are you liking your Yulong D18 Sabre DAC? I just got mine yesterday, and am curious how you have enjoyed yours.
   
  Quote:


bolardito said:


> My Mjolnir is on its way..should be arriving here by friday (that Fedex ground service sucks..takes longer that USPS Priority Ground. The amp has been on the same place since Sep 1 according to the tracking info). Anyway I'm planning to write a review of it vs. my V200, set up being Ibasso DX100 DAP- Sysconcept optical cable - Yulong D18 Sabre DAC - Signal Audio Silver Reference XLR interconnects - V200/ Mjolnir - HD800 with Bellatone Reference Balanced Cable with 4 pin to TRS adaptor (amazing cable by the way).


----------



## Sid-Fi

Jason sent out a group email today to everyone on Gungnir's mailing list. He said that the orders are now being accepted online and they are expected to start shipping in a week. FYI.


----------



## Bolardito

Quote: 





sid-fi said:


>


 
  Well I just got it on monday but so far it sounds spectacular really..and is the perfect fit for my system since now I'm not getting any harshness from my HD800 while retainig the clarity..the lows also are more defined for me. I first got a Yulong D100 but had to return it since I found it to be very analytical and made the HD800 shrill. Now I'm kind of regretting the Mjolnir purchase since I'm finding the D18 - V200- HD800 combo is making me very happy..but either the V200 or the Mjolnir would be on the For Sale forum soon since I can't afford the luxury of having almost 2k on amps.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





bolardito said:


> Well I just got it on monday but so far it sounds spectacular really..and is the perfect fit for my system since now I'm not getting any harshness from my HD800 while retainig the clarity..the lows also are more defined for me. I first got a Yulong D100 but had to return it since I found it to be very analytical and made the HD800 shrill. Now I'm kind of regretting the Mjolnir purchase since I'm finding the D18 - V200- HD800 combo is making me very happy..but either the V200 or the Mjolnir would be on the For Sale forum soon since I can't afford the luxury of having almost 2k on amps.


 






Decisions Decisions


----------



## Solude

Hardly.  Class A fully balanced state of the art amp or the same jane opamp to class B buffer that once upon a time was $200 DIY... and if you buy the LakePeople version, it's much closer to that.  The V200 is the new shiny Concerto which is the new shiny...  Good, easy to live with, consistent performance that is simply meh compared to the best.


----------



## Bolardito

Quote: 





solude said:


> Hardly.  Class A fully balanced state of the art amp or the same jane opamp to class B buffer that once upon a time was $200 DIY... and if you buy the LakePeople version, it's much closer to that.  The V200 is the new shiny Concerto which is the new shiny...  Good, easy to live with, consistent performance that is simply meh compared to the best.


 
  Well if you look it from that perspective it makes sense to keep the Mjolnir. However it all depends on how it sinergies with the components of my rig, particularly with the HD800. After I placed my order I read some not so favorable impressions of the Mjolnir with the HD800 so we´ll see..


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





bolardito said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I haven't read any negative impressions of the HD800 paired with the Mjolnir. There's been speculation but I don't think anyone who's actually heard the pairing has stated it's a bad one. What I'm hearing right now is contrary to that assumption.
   
  The only instance I'd understand criticism of the pairing is if it came from someone who didn't like the HD800's inherent signature in the first place. The Mjolnir presents it unencumbered, but the amp doesn't magically turn the Sennheiser into an LCD-2.


----------



## Questhate

Yep -- what olor1n said. From my 15-20 minutes with the Mjolnir + HD800 combo, I thought it was fantastic.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Will be interesting to see how it compares with my favourite amp for the HD800, viz; ECBA(KR PX4/Mullard ECC35)
  September end is just sooo far away....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Jason, why this step-motherly treatment to us Intl. Headfiers


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> Will be interesting to see how it compares with my favourite amp for the HD800, viz; ECBA(KR PX4/Mullard ECC35)
> September end is just sooo far away....
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I'll be ready to buy the ECBA if decide to sell it.


----------



## vcoheda

^^ why would you buy a Mjolnir when there is a "statement" amp coming out in the (near) future.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Quote: 





preproman said:


> I'll be ready to buy the ECBA if decide to sell it.


 
  Not until the Pinnacle arrives


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Quote: 





vcoheda said:


> ^^ why would you buy a Mjolnir when there is a "statement" amp coming out in the (near) future.


 
  I like one step at a time...
  Seriously, I don't have a SS amp and at this price, even if its good with only a couple of my headphones, it'd be worth keeping.
  Also no idea when and at what price, the STATEMENT is going to be released


----------



## Radio_head

Quote: 





vcoheda said:


> ^^ why would you buy a Mjolnir when there is a "statement" amp coming out in the (near) future.


 
  The FOTM on the Mjolnir is so great that it's rumored to beat out the forthcoming statement amp which has yet to be designed.


----------



## purrin

shahzada123 said:


> Will be interesting to see how it compares with my favourite amp for the HD800, viz; ECBA(KR PX4/Mullard ECC35)


 
   
  The Mjolnir is good, but not that good.
   
  Quote: 





vcoheda said:


> ^^ why would you buy a Mjolnir when there is a "statement" amp coming out in the (near) future.


 
   

 It's less money.
 You can have arguably one of the best solid-state head-amps currently available.
 The Statement amp doesn't exist.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





radio_head said:


> The FOTM on the Mjolnir is so great that it's rumored to beat out the forthcoming statement amp which has yet to be designed.


 
   
   I didn't think the statement was going to be a redesign of the Mjolnir


----------



## fradoca

Just one maybe stupid question :
   
  i don't see any release button above the xlr connectors on the front panel where you connect your headphones.At least from the photos floating around the net.
  How do you remove the xlr plugs of the headphone cable from the amp??
   
  thanks


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





fradoca said:


> Just one maybe stupid question :
> 
> i don't see any release button above the xlr connectors on the front panel where you connect your headphones.At least from the photos floating around the net.
> How do you remove the xlr plugs of the headphone cable from the amp??
> ...


 
   
  They aren't locked, same as the Bryston which I believe they offer as an option or used to according to the literature.


----------



## Maxvla

radio_head said:


> The FOTM on the Mjolnir is so great that it's rumored to beat out the forthcoming statement amp which has yet to be designed.



The statement amp is actually pretty far along. Not sure if we're still on target for 2012 release, but it shouldn't be far off. The statement dac is apparently giving them trouble so it will be a bit delayed.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Quote: 





purrin said:


> It's less money.
> You can have arguably one of the best solid-state head-amps currently available.
> The Statement amp doesn't exist.


 
  +1


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





purrin said:


> The Mjolnir is good, but not that good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  LOL, and with our record of missed delivery dates, do you really want to go by our guesses?
   
  That's why all the new products will be "silence, silence, silence . . . bam! You can buy now and they are in stock." You know, like a real company.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> That's why all the new products will be "silence, silence, silence . . . bam! You can buy now and they are in stock." You know, like a real company.


 
   
  But we liked the old Schiit so much more. It was like a high school girlfriend. Tease all the way


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> LOL, and with our record of missed delivery dates, do you really want to go by our guesses?
> 
> That's why all the new products will be "silence, silence, silence . . . bam! *You can buy now and they are in stock*." You know, like a real company.


 
  Never get to hear that, here in Dubai


----------



## rattesp

I've had the Mjolnir for a week so I thought I could provide some impressions. First of all I think it's a fantastic amp for the money and I agree with most of what as been said about it : fast, dynamic, clean, deep bass ... But I still prefer my 3 channel B22 (Rockhopper built) with the T1. Not by a wide margin though which says alot about the value of the Mjolnir considering that I paid more than 1 600 $ for the B22. One thing that I prefer on the B22 is the soundstage. I totally agree with Solude when he talks about 3-blob soundstage of the Mjolnir.  But to me the weird thing about the Mjolnir's soundstage is it's is "height" ! I know it may sound strange or silly but when I listen to the B22 and then switch to the Mjolnir I feel like the "height" of the soundstage collapses, it feels compressed. It's really hard to describe but it feels strange to me. It sounds less "spacy" and "airy" (I really hate using those words but that's the best I can do. I have a hard time describing it even in my native language !).The second thing that I prefer on the B22 is the "texture" of the sound ( I sound almost esoteric!), mostly of accoustic instruments. On the Mjolnir the bass is deep and has a lot of slam but I don't hear any "nuance" or "texture". On the B22 when I listen to accoustic bass I can hear a bit of "grain" in the sound on well recorded CD, I can hear really subtle variation in the tone. I hear nothing of this on the Mjolnir. The best comparison I can make is electric bass vs bass played on a synth. 
   
  Anyway I'm nitpicking ... The Mjolnir is a great amp and I haven't heard anything in it's price range that was better or close to it (except maybe the MKVI+). I haven't tried it with the LCD-2 (I sold them a long time ago) but I can tell from the sound signature of the Mjolnir that it was designed to pair with them,


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





rattesp said:


> I've had the Mjolnir for a week so I thought I could provide some impressions. First of all I think it's a fantastic amp for the money and I agree with most of what as been said about it : fast, dynamic, clean, deep bass ... But I still prefer my 3 channel B22 (Rockhopper built) with the T1. Not by a wide margin though which says alot about the value of the Mjolnir considering that I paid more than 1 600 $ for the B22. One thing that I prefer on the B22 is the soundstage. I totally agree with Solude when he talks about 3-blob soundstage of the Mjolnir.  But to me the weird thing about the Mjolnir's soundstage is it's is "height" ! I know it may sound strange or silly but when I listen to the B22 and then switch to the Mjolnir I feel like the "height" of the soundstage collapses, it feels compressed. It's really hard to describe but it feels strange to me. It sounds less "spacy" and "airy" (I really hate using those words but that's the best I can do. I have a hard time describing it even in my native language !).The second thing that I prefer on the B22 is the "texture" of the sound ( I sound almost esoteric!), mostly of accoustic instruments. On the Mjolnir the bass is deep and has a lot of slam but I don't hear any "nuance" or "texture". On the B22 when I listen to accoustic bass I can hear a bit of "grain" in the sound on well recorded CD, I can hear really subtle variation in the tone. I hear nothing of this on the Mjolnir. The best comparison I can make is electric bass vs bass played on a synth.
> 
> Anyway I'm nitpicking ... The Mjolnir is a great amp and I haven't heard anything in it's price range that was better or close to it (except maybe the MKVI+). I haven't tried it with the LCD-2 (I sold them a long time ago) but I can tell from the sound signature of the Mjolnir that it was designed to pair with them,


 
   
  Any direct comparison to the MKVI+?  One thing I certainly appreciate with the MKVI+ is the texture and smoothness it provides.


----------



## rattesp

Sorry but the MKVI+ has been in a box since I got the B22. I'll try to do a short comparison.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





rattesp said:


> Sorry but the MKVI+ has been in a box since I got the B22. I'll try to do a short comparison.


 
   
  Ouch! RIP  
   
  No need to dig it out. I know what a pain it is to get all set up.


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





rattesp said:


> I've had the Mjolnir for a week so I thought I could provide some impressions. First of all I think it's a fantastic amp for the money and I agree with most of what as been said about it : fast, dynamic, clean, deep bass ... But I still prefer my 3 channel B22 (Rockhopper built) with the T1. Not by a wide margin though which says alot about the value of the Mjolnir considering that I paid more than 1 600 $ for the B22. One thing that I prefer on the B22 is the soundstage. I totally agree with Solude when he talks about 3-blob soundstage of the Mjolnir.  But to me the weird thing about the Mjolnir's soundstage is it's is "height" ! I know it may sound strange or silly but when I listen to the B22 and then switch to the Mjolnir I feel like the "height" of the soundstage collapses, it feels compressed. It's really hard to describe but it feels strange to me. It sounds less "spacy" and "airy" (I really hate using those words but that's the best I can do. I have a hard time describing it even in my native language !).The second thing that I prefer on the B22 is the "texture" of the sound ( I sound almost esoteric!), mostly of accoustic instruments. On the Mjolnir the bass is deep and has a lot of slam but I don't hear any "nuance" or "texture". On the B22 when I listen to accoustic bass I can hear a bit of "grain" in the sound on well recorded CD, I can hear really subtle variation in the tone. I hear nothing of this on the Mjolnir. The best comparison I can make is electric bass vs bass played on a synth.
> 
> Anyway I'm nitpicking ... The Mjolnir is a great amp and I haven't heard anything in it's price range that was better or close to it (except maybe the MKVI+). I haven't tried it with the LCD-2 (I sold them a long time ago) but I can tell from the sound signature of the Mjolnir that it was designed to pair with them,


 
  Hi rattesp,
   
  It's now time to Shootout Take II at my house with your Mjolnir and my Bryston with the T1 and LCD-2.2.
   
  dleblanc343 will certainly like to hear the Mjolnir too. He could bring his HD-800 and HE-500. There is another member of the forum, Benjamin who has HE-6 and LCD-3. Maybe he could be available too?
   
  Apparently, it's gonna rain all day on saturday. Good day for listening sessions!
   
  Anyway, let me know if you're interested in the comparaison when you will be available (by the way, the Bryston's sound changed significantly since you heard it).
   
  Steve


----------



## mikek200

Quote: 





rattesp said:


> I've had the Mjolnir for a week so I thought I could provide some impressions. First of all I think it's a fantastic amp for the money and I agree with most of what as been said about it : fast, dynamic, clean, deep bass ... But I still prefer my 3 channel B22 (Rockhopper built) with the T1. Not by a wide margin though which says alot about the value of the Mjolnir considering that I paid more than 1 600 $ for the B22. One thing that I prefer on the B22 is the soundstage. I totally agree with Solude when he talks about 3-blob soundstage of the Mjolnir.  But to me the weird thing about the Mjolnir's soundstage is it's is "height" ! I know it may sound strange or silly but when I listen to the B22 and then switch to the Mjolnir I feel like the "height" of the soundstage collapses, it feels compressed. It's really hard to describe but it feels strange to me. It sounds less "spacy" and "airy" (I really hate using those words but that's the best I can do. I have a hard time describing it even in my native language !).The second thing that I prefer on the B22 is the "texture" of the sound ( I sound almost esoteric!), mostly of accoustic instruments. On the Mjolnir the bass is deep and has a lot of slam but I don't hear any "nuance" or "texture". On the B22 when I listen to accoustic bass I can hear a bit of "grain" in the sound on well recorded CD, I can hear really subtle variation in the tone. I hear nothing of this on the Mjolnir. The best comparison I can make is electric bass vs bass played on a synth.
> 
> Anyway I'm nitpicking ... The Mjolnir is a great amp and I haven't heard anything in it's price range that was better or close to it (except maybe the MKVI+). I haven't tried it with the LCD-2 (I sold them a long time ago) but I can tell from the sound signature of the Mjolnir that it was designed to pair with them,


 
   
  This is exactly what I've been waiting to hear
  I'm using the lcd2's ,& expect delivery on Tuesday of the mjolnir..
   
  Seriously contemplating getting the he-6 as well,....just cant make up my mind..some people are telling me that the he-6 & mjolnir..sounds a bit like a Grado.
  Anyone have he-6 & mjolnir ,like to chime in here??


----------



## beaver316

I'd like to hear your impressions of the Mjolnir and the LCD2. Seems like a rare pairing here.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> This is exactly what I've been waiting to hear
> I'm using the lcd2's ,& expect delivery on Tuesday of the mjolnir..
> 
> Seriously contemplating getting the he-6 as well,....just cant make up my mind..some people are telling me that *the he-6 & mjolnir..sounds a bit like a Grado.*
> Anyone have he-6 & mjolnir ,like to chime in here??


 
  Now that would be something.
  I do have the HE-6 but the Mjolnir arrives only by this month end...


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





beaver316 said:


> I'd like to hear your impressions of the Mjolnir and the LCD2. *Seems like a rare pairing here.*


----------



## dleblanc343

Quote: 





lappy27 said:


> Hi rattesp,
> 
> It's now time to Shootout Take II at my house with your Mjolnir and my Bryston with the T1 and LCD-2.2.
> 
> ...


 
  Hey Steve, what about next friday? I already spoke to ben and he's available, and rattesp said we can go to his place on that date ( or we can go to yours, up to you guys). I'll have my own HE-6 by then too, so we can do a lcd2/3, he500/6, hd800, t1 and bha-1, mjolnir, ef-6 and b22 shootout!


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> Hey Steve, what about next friday? I already spoke to ben and he's available, and rattesp said we can go to his place on that date ( or we can go to yours, up to you guys). I'll have my own HE-6 by then too, so we can do a lcd2/3, he500/6, hd800, t1 and bha-1, mjolnir, ef-6 and b22 shootout!


 
   
   
  That makes for a great mini meet.  Have fun.  Come back with good impressions.


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





rattesp said:


> One thing that I prefer on the B22 is the soundstage. I totally agree with Solude when he talks about 3-blob soundstage of the Mjolnir.  But to me the weird thing about the Mjolnir's soundstage is it's is "height" ! I know it may sound strange or silly but when I listen to the B22 and then switch to the Mjolnir I feel like the "height" of the soundstage collapses, it feels compressed.


 
   
  For those who consider headstage crucial, I noted, after someone pointed it out to me, that the Mjolnir's headstage is not very deep in terms of instrument positioning. So as to not confuse (or perhaps further confuse), I still do consider the MJ "open" or alive sounding rather than "closed-in". The headstage is wide though.
   
  Headstage isn't one of my priorities with headphones though, although it's nice to have. Just thought people should know that I don't bother with this aspect much.
   
   
  Quote:


mikek200 said:


> This is exactly what I've been waiting to hear
> I'm using the lcd2's ,& expect delivery on Tuesday of the mjolnir..
> 
> Seriously contemplating getting the he-6 as well,....just cant make up my mind..some people are telling me that the he-6 & mjolnir..sounds a bit like a Grado.
> Anyone have he-6 & mjolnir ,like to chime in here??


 

 Don't forget the HE5 or HE5-LE. Everyone forgets about it. It's basically an HE6 with less etch. I feel it's just as capable too.
   
  On the HD800: I had no issues with the HD800. Great explosive low bass. Hits the low low notes nice and tight. I even had no issues with Jason's special HD800 which had the worse treble harshness of _any _HD800 I've ever heard (I had four HD800s sitting in front of me last week for measurements). The MJ however is not that kind of amp that will make your HD800s into HP1000s though. I'm not even sure if such an amp is a good thing.
   
   
  Quote: 





lappy27 said:


> Hi rattesp,
> 
> Anyway, let me know if you're interested in the comparaison when you will be available (by the way, the Bryston's sound changed significantly since you heard it).
> 
> Steve


 
   
  A little bit off-topic, but what's up with that? Anax and I noted the BHA-1 changed a lot since we've had it. We think we are going crazy or something.


----------



## Loevhagen

Oh crap. I like the layers instead of the width. 
  Quote: 





purrin said:


> For those who consider headstage crucial, I noted, after someone pointed it out to me, that the Mjolnir's headstage is not very *deep* in terms of instrument positioning. So as to not confuse (or perhaps further confuse), I still do consider the MJ "open" or alive sounding rather than "closed-in". The headstage is *wide* though.


----------



## Uncle00Jesse

can you elaborate on what "less etch" than HE-6 means? reason being is that i have an HE-5 and am thrilled with it, however even with bifrost/lyr i find it very sibilance prone and quite fatiguing at times. its such an amazing phone for having that one song in mind that you want to jam out to, however its very difficult for me to leave them on for an entire album/playlist.
   
  if you thing the HE-6 isn't much different than what i have, then maybe i should stop with the endless lust for $1000+ phones that won't be much of an improvement.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





uncle00jesse said:


> can you elaborate on what "less etch" than HE-6 means? reason being is that i have an HE-5 and am thrilled with it, however even with bifrost/lyr i find it very sibilance prone and quite fatiguing at times. its such an amazing phone for having that one song in mind that you want to jam out to, however its very difficult for me to leave them on for an entire album/playlist.
> 
> if you thing the HE-6 isn't much different than what i have, then maybe i should stop with the endless lust for $1000+ phones that won't be much of an improvement.


 
   
  I find myself in a similar set of shoes as you. I had the HE-5, and ended up only being able to listen to certain music. Yes, the HE-6 is much less shrill than the HE-5. However, it really improves and becomes more balanced with a good amp. Unfortunately, the HE-6 is a very revealing can. In fact, I only listen to it when I have a specific music player open, with a specific set of Hi Res music. It's difficult to listen to the HE-6 with poorly recorded music.


----------



## Anaxilus

I much prefer the HE5 to the HE6, especially after a pleather pad change or better.  The velour pads w/ the filter in front don't do it any services.


----------



## grokit

I've never heard the LE version, but I'm pretty sure that extended listening to the HE5 permanently damaged my hearing. Or perhaps I should say that _I stuck with it and now I'm not as sensitive to treble peaks_.


----------



## Solude

Last few posts referring to the HE-500 maybe?  I think its a do over of the HE-6 to correct the design decisions that were umm dumb.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





solude said:


> Last few posts referring to the HE-500 maybe?  I think its a do over of the HE-6 to correct the design decisions that were umm dumb.


 
  I believe they are referring to the HE-5LE.


----------



## Solude

Probably right since its mostly team HD800 members and the two are similar...


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> Hey Steve, what about next friday? I already spoke to ben and he's available, and rattesp said we can go to his place on that date ( or we can go to yours, up to you guys). I'll have my own HE-6 by then too, so we can do a lcd2/3, he500/6, hd800, t1 and bha-1, mjolnir, ef-6 and b22 shootout!


 
  Sure. Count me in Dan.


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





purrin said:


> A little bit off-topic, but what's up with that? Anax and I noted the BHA-1 changed a lot since we've had it. We think we are going crazy or something.


 
  I don't know but the changes are not subtle. I really like the smoother and fuller presentation but still with high details presentation it has now comparing with the first two months or so I have it. Possibility of listening fatigue seems out of the way now, or at least greatly reduced.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





lappy27 said:


> I don't know but the changes are not subtle. I really like the smoother and fuller presentation but still with high details presentation it has now comparing with the first two months or so I have it. Possibility of listening fatigue seems out of the way now, or at least greatly reduced.


 
   
  So your sig changed after a few months of running too then.  That's about the same time Maxvla had his BHA-1 running before I got it and it changed on us.  Hmm....


----------



## Maxvla

Speaking of, if you are done I need to get that back soon. Will have my Mjolnir shipping with the Gungnir I ordered shipping out next week. Only have 15 days to decide on the Mjolnir.

Curious to find if it has changed. I don't see how its possible having run it for around 500 hours, but we'll see.


----------



## purrin

It got shipped back yesterday fully insured via USPS. Let us know if we broke it.


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Speaking of, if you are done I need to get that back soon. Will have my Mjolnir shipping with the Gungnir I ordered shipping out next week. Only have 15 days to decide on the Mjolnir.
> Curious to find if it has changed. I don't see how its possible having run it for around 500 hours, but we'll see.


 
  I don't think that I am at the 200 hours of use with the BHA-1 yet.


----------



## Maxvla

Thanks Purrin! Been doing ok with the UERM/WA6, but starting to miss the good stuff


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





purrin said:


> It got shipped back yesterday fully insured via USPS. Let us know if we broke it.


 
   
  Oh, but you never got my mailing address


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> Oh, but you never got my mailing address


 
   
  Oh we did.  Don't worry, it's just white powder.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Chris, it's Priority, thought I pm'd u?


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Has anyone tried the K1000s with the Mjolnir?


----------



## Maxvla

anaxilus said:


> Chris, it's Priority, thought I pm'd u?



Didn't get one here or there. Hmm...


----------



## Xcalibur255

Quote: 





purrin said:


> I have been running the Mjolnir and BA side-by-side for the past four days. The BA kicks the Mjolnir's ass (as it should), but yet I find the Mjolnir, all technicalities aside, very satisfying with its ability to suck me into the music. And this is coming from someone who doesn't listen to solid-state amps (I found them mostly flat and boring sounding). So the Mjolnir's gotta be doing something right (this coming from my completely unreliable subject-to-whatever-whims-or-moods subjective side).


 
  I'm curious as to why you would consider selling your BA and replacing it with the Mjolnir when you consider the BA the superior amp?


----------



## purrin

I mainly listen to my electrostatics now, so I rarely listen to my dynamic headphones. And when I do, it's usually when I'm travelling or helping others tweak and/or measure their headphones.
   
  Also, I need a preamp in the living room. BA in the living does not make a good preamp with young kids around the house.
   
  But you are right, every time I hear the BA, I do not want to sell it. That is why I still have it. I know I'll eventually let it go.


----------



## Xcalibur255

Ah, that's definitely understandable.  I find I get too attached to gear that has truly made my happy to ever sell it, even if I can't find a near-term use for it.  But then again the BA is expensive........ no point tying up all that value if it isn't being used.
   
  I wish I knew what the BA sounded like, it would make a great point of reference.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





.sup said:


> Does anybody, who owns Mjolnir, also own Auditor/Phonitor? I really enjoy the HE-500 with the Auditor but I am curious if Mjolnir is any better.


 
   
  I know it hasn't been too long, but bump on this? I'm considering the auditor/phonitor or this amp at some point in the future. Also the GS-1/ GS-X?


----------



## Bolardito

okay so we know the Mjolnir is still a far cry from the Balancing Act but the real question should be how does it fare against the BA's little brother: the Zana Deux?


----------



## SourceGuy

Is there any other feedback on the Mjolnir? Or is everyone waiting to test it with their Gungnir before posting again?

I am very interested in hearing more reviews on the Mjolnir + LCD2 so please share.


----------



## paradoxper

Gungnirs ship Friday, so there should be more feedback by next week.


----------



## rawrster

It's a bit hard to go through all the pages of waiting and then the actual impressions so I was wondering how people felt the SE input of the amp is compared to the balanced. I've been thinking about getting the amp but I don't have balanced out on my dac and don't really want to get a balanced dac and have two separate systems.


----------



## Solude

Indistinguishable with the W4S DAC-2, as expected with a differential input.


----------



## wkhanna

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Gungnirs ship Friday...........


 
  I was on the pre-order list and have order#2408.
  I am couroius, were did you hear shipping would begin on Friday?
  I have not recieved any updates from Schiit regarding ship dates.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





wkhanna said:


> I was on the pre-order list and have order#2408.
> I am couroius, were did you hear shipping would begin on Friday?
> I have not recieved any updates from Schiit regarding ship dates.


 
  I am order #2406. I asked Jason directly. I was expecting shipping earlier this week, which didn't happen.
  So I wanted to change my shipping to overnight and Jason said shipping begins Friday.


----------



## rawrster

Quote: 





solude said:


> Indistinguishable with the W4S DAC-2, as expected with a differential input.


 
   
  That's good to hear. I do have a pretty good dac and would be a shame to have to invest in another dac although that may happen eventually but that's another story. I guess buying one to compare the V200 and the Mjolnir amp would be pretty fun.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> That's good to hear. I do have a pretty good dac and would be a shame to have to invest in another dac although that may happen eventually but that's another story. I guess buying one to compare the V200 and the Mjolnir amp would be pretty fun.


 
  Sounds like a hobby to me!


----------



## wkhanna

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> I am order #2406. I asked Jason directly. I was expecting shipping earlier this week, which didn't happen.
> So I wanted to change my shipping to overnight and Jason said shipping begins Friday.


 
  Great. Thanks for the info.
  I may have mine before the end of next week if all goes well.


----------



## sphinxvc

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> That's good to hear. I do have a pretty good dac and would be a shame to have to invest in another dac although that may happen eventually but that's another story. I guess buying one to compare the V200 and the Mjolnir amp would be pretty fun.


 
   
   
  If you search this thread for "single ended" you get a bunch of differing opinions.


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





sourceguy said:


> Is there any other feedback on the Mjolnir? Or is everyone waiting to test it with their Gungnir before posting again?
> I am very interested in hearing more reviews on the Mjolnir + LCD2 so please share.


 
   
  Mjolnir + LCD2 is an excellent combo and must be heard.


----------



## mikek200

Got mine a few days ago..I do not have the Gungnir..currently using the bifrost.,& Lcd-2's,plus my new pair of He-6's.
   
  All I can say,it is the most dynamic,strong,clear,detailed sound,,I could have imagined,or hoped for.
  Simply amazing..
  One of the strongest points is the bass,much deeper,that what I had from the Lyr.
  Most of my music files are ..acoustic guitar,some rock,and mild jazz..all come through perfectly.
   
  With the mjolnir,you hear details in the music,you never heard before,for example...people in the audience,coughing,musician,sliding their fingers across the fret board,musicians,inhaling & exhaling,while they perform...that kind of detail & clarity.
  It is like siting in the front.. row of a concert hall.
  It is  definetly a,night & day experience.
   
  I really loved my,Lyr/bifrost combo,& I was undecided about upgrading,but,man I'm glad I did.
  I will miss the lyr,& all 35 pairs of tubes ,but sold most of them & glad I did
   
  I e-mailed Jason at Schiit,to tell him my impressions ,& to thank him,and ask him a few questions about the Gungnir;
  He wrote back,:
    "Gungnir is a gigantic step up from Bifrost--I think you'd be very surprised how big a step up."
So,guess what my next purchase will be?
   
Anyone ,on the fence about the mjolnir...don't hesitate..just get it...it is one hell of an amp..
This amp ,will take you into audio heaven.the best upgrade ,I've made so far..
   
Mike


----------



## Loevhagen

Have tried the Mjolnir with LCD-2, LCD-3, HE-6 and HE-500. What I hear is beyond what I expected - except for one thing. And, that one thing was a thing that the pirate kitten said back in this thread; the depth in the music is not that good with Mjolnir. The width and the rest are however stamped "Approved".


----------



## rawrster

Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> If you search this thread for "single ended" you get a bunch of differing opinions.


 
   
  I'll find out soon enough. If all else fails I'll just get a balanced dac and keep my current one. A matching gungnir dac with this amp would look pretty nice  I'm probably selling the amp I have eventually so going to order this one and compare before that happens. Schiit does have that 15 day return policy so no worries here.


----------



## Loevhagen

If you are happy with SE - why crave for XLR.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Mjolnir + LCD2 is an excellent combo and must be heard.


 
   
   
  It's not many good SS amps the LCD-2.2 is not good or to some excellent with.  The LCD-2.2 is just one of those kind of headphones.  Or maybe it's the only headphone that can carry that title.


----------



## beaver316

Loevhagen, im always a fan of your photography skills. Those pictures look excellent. If you don't mind, could you upload a higher resolution image of that final picture in your first post (the Mjolnir and LCD3)? It looks beautiful.


----------



## Anaxilus

No, I think the LCD2.2 is especially good w/ the Mjolnir.


----------



## Loevhagen

Agree with Anaxilus. Mjolnir is the first amp that fits any headphone I have in the portfolio. Having said that, I like the LCD-x best, since they portray the depth in the music a tad better than HE-500 / HE-6. The Mjolnir's only weak point is d-e-p-p-t-h. All other is top notch.
   
  ---
   
  Thanks, beaver316. Please take note that I only do handheld photography. Tripod, Photoshop and long exposure ain't my cup of tea - so please apologize for any blur. 
   
  Higher resolution is in my blog.
  Quote: 





beaver316 said:


> Loevhagen, im always a fan of your photography skills. Those pictures look excellent. If you don't mind, could you upload a higher resolution image of that final picture in your first post (the Mjolnir and LCD3)? It looks beautiful.


----------



## .Sup

thats a really nice blog hagen!


----------



## beaver316

Yes great blog! Unfortunately the photo i was referring to is also 'low-res' on your blog. I'm talking about this one:
   
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Lnbuy4AoTaY/UFNyr3RG-DI/AAAAAAAAAZM/_92YxOJWt0o/s1600/1-4761.jpg


----------



## Loevhagen

Thanks, both.  I know I should have elaborated much more (aka reviews) but I leave that to others like John Darko, et al. 
   
  Ah, beaver316 - I see. I have full resolution and others on the sons Mac - so I'll get them tomorrow.


----------



## Loevhagen

A couple more of the beast:


----------



## rrahman

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> No, I think the LCD2.2 is especially good w/ the Mjolnir.


 
  I couldn't agree more with this.  I only listened with lcd3 and hd800 when I had it, but I suspect especially good synergy w/ the lcd2 rev2. To the point where I feel like the amp was almost voiced w/ the lcd2 rev2 in mind.


----------



## Loevhagen

Quote: 





> but I *suspect* especially good synergy w/ the lcd2 rev2


 
   
  "Suspect"? So - you have not heard the combo? Just asking out of pure curiosity.
   
  For the sake of good order: Yes, the Mjolnir fits the LCD-x.


----------



## rrahman

Quote: 





loevhagen said:


> "Suspect"? So - you have not heard the combo? Just asking out of pure curiosity.
> 
> For the sake of good order: Yes, the Mjolnir fits the LCD-x.


 
  It corrected the problems i had w/ the lcd2r2 on the lcd3... so yes suspect.  I don't think the Mjolnir had the same kind of synergy w/ lcd3 btw.


----------



## Loevhagen

The Mjolnir is the only amp that I am not able to sleep with in the chair with my headphones on the head. Mjolnir keeps you in an iron grip and never let you go. THAT is a big positive thing - but can get exhausting.
   
  As Schiit says: "You aren't gonna believe this Schiit". The slogan is really the truth speaking of the Mjolnir...


----------



## Loevhagen

*A brief sum-up *)*
   
  Project Sunrise mkII (PSii) add some fun factor to the sound and the fact that it costs almost nothing makes it a very good buy. PSii adds some bass, which helps to give it the said fun factor. The vocals portrayed is great and I just love PSii with HE.500, which basically is tuned notch brighter than the LCD-2 / LCD-3. HE-6 are even brighter.
   
  Violectric V200 and the LCD-2 is one of the very, very finest combinations I've ever heard. The sound is so natural to my ears, that I can fall asleep daily with that combination. I can also sit and enjoy the music for hours while awake. In other words, the combination is extreme competent. Flexible and playing anywhere and at any occasion.
   
  Burson Soloist is slightly more "hifi" than the V200, and since the LCD-3 has a less prominent midrange presentation than LCD.2 - then Soloist a good match for the LCD-3.
   
  Mjolnir is COMPLETELY different than the others. All the other sounds natural - but Mjolnir is the natural reference. Amazing bass. Very wide soundstage. The vocals is pulled forward (which again suits the LCD-3). I would say the Mjolnir is placed between the Soloist and V200 when it comes to "light / dark".
   
  Mjolnir has only one drawback - and it is the d-e-p-t-h in the soundstage. HE-500 have great synergy with the PSii, which romanticize the sound provide depth. However, the Mjolnir reveal the HE-500 is "width only and no depth" compared to LCD-x.
   
  I would assume 80% of all head-fiere would buy Mjolnir on site after a demo. Fewer would have done the same with the V200, Soloist, PSii and G100.
   
  What to do after a few months is still an unknown.
   
  What is already certain is that I'm never going to sleep with music on head fed from Mjolnir. It is just not possible. Mjolnir keeps you awake with its current playing style. And, it's not an advantage all the way.
   
  Mjolnir is however demo amp numero UNO.
   
  *) Google translated from Norwegian into English.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





loevhagen said:


> If you are happy with SE - why crave for XLR.


 
  Great photos again!
   
  Your LCD-3 with the zebrano headphone stand is actually my on computer's desktop.


----------



## vinyl addict

*Any Mjolnir vs Headamp GS-1 comparisons?*
   
Three things that are holding me back from purchasing...
   
1)  The Schiit is _huge_ and I have limited shelf space.
2)  Will need to buy a balanced cable (don't like using adapters).
3)  Concerned about the unbalanced inputs...the L/R single-ended input are spaced too close and my somewhat large connectors might not fit.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





loevhagen said:


> Agree with Anaxilus. Mjolnir is the first amp that fits any headphone I have in the portfolio. Having said that, I like the LCD-x best, since they portray the depth in the music a tad better than HE-500 / HE-6. The Mjolnir's only weak point is d-e-p-p-t-h. All other is top notch.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


 
   
  re depth the channel separation is probably too good, naughty Schiit for designing such a good amplifier


----------



## Lappy27

We had a mini meet last night at rattesp's house. I was there along with dleblanc343 and a his friend Nico. We wanted to listen to the Mjolnir that rattesp just acquired from solude few weeks ago.
   
  I brought my Bryston BHA-1 along with my W4S DAC-2 and my LCD-2r2 for comparaison. I arrived about an hour before dleblanc343 and his friend so I had the time to try and compare the Mjolnir to the Bryston with my LCD-2r2.
   
  The Mjolnir sound really reminded me the Bryston sound for the first two months. Fast, detailled, punchy, with lots of bite and at the limit of edginess on certain tracks. It was lively and toe tapping but this in your face presentation could lead to listening fatigue I assumed.
   
  Going back and forth with the Mjolnir and the Bryston, I would say I prefered the smoother presentation of the Bryston. Still resolving but with a warmer and more linear sound from top to bottom. The Mjolnir sounds more thin than the Bryston. Our host, rattesp, who tried a lot of headphones (T1, HD 650, HD 800, LCD-2r2 and HE-6) with both amps had the same impression. He said he would place the Bryston sound between the Mjolnir and his beloved B22. He heard the Bryston at my house few months ago and he agreed that the sound change significantly since then. Warmer, fuller and smoother. That could be the difference in using time between the amps (I have about 200 hours on the Bryston and we are not even sure the Mjolnir having 50 hours on it so it still can change his sound signature).
   
  dleblanc343 and his friend arrived and they tried the HE-6 with both amps and their findings were the same as rattesp and me. They both prefered the Bryston to the Mjolnir. Especially Nico. They both say the soundstage and bass presence was superior on the Bryston along with a smoother presentation.
   
  The build quality, finish, look (to my taste), touch feeling (volume knob) seems superior on the Bryston.
   
  BUT we all agreed that for the price, the Mjolnir is a superb bargain and tremendous value. The Bryston retail price is now nearly twice the selling price of the Mjolnir.
   
  Still, we are all curious what an other hundred of hours could do to the Mjolnir. rattesp offer me to land me the Mjolnir for a couple of days in my home set-up in a near future to have the time to do a lenghty comparaison of both amp. I certainly will accept his offer. 
   
  All the participants recognized that the fisrt attempt of Bryston in the headphone market was a really successful one.
   
  By no means I wanted to step on anybody's toes here. I just want to share my experience (others here had the opposite opinion when they compared both amps) and let people know that there is other alternatives in SS amps (yet more pricey).


----------



## DarknightDK

Thanks for sharing your impressions. They are certainly very helpful.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





lappy27 said:


> BUT we all agreed that for the price, the Mjolnir is a superb bargain and tremendous value. The Bryston retail price is now nearly twice the selling price of the Mjolnir.
> 
> Still, we are all curious what an other hundred of hours could do to the Mjolnir. rattesp offer me to land me the Mjolnir for a couple of days in my home set-up in a near future to have the time to do a lenghty comparaison of both amp. I certainly will accept his offer.
> 
> ...


 
   
  What a great time to be a headphone fan! There has never been so many skilled companies focusing their considerable engineering on headphones! Very cool...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wonder who comes out with the next awesome amp?


----------



## dleblanc343

I was slightly disappointed in the mjolnir after doing a direct comparison to lappy's Bryston. But I have to say, I believe the mjolnir will change with a few dozen more hours of burn in. You can feel the depth is lacking and closed in compared to the Bryston and the highs were bright and sometimes unbearable to me. Those are usually typical indications of a "new" amplifier. And I agree with lappy, it sounded like it had a v-shape sound sig; which I'm not the biggest fan of...
   
  Anyways, I hope the mjolnir develops with time, I have one on the way myself! But I think on an overall level, it will probably not match the BHA-1's technicalities. We'll see with time.
   
  I did spend a while with the mjolnir on its own once lappy left, and it was much more enjoyable since I had nothing to compare it to (b22 doesnt count because it's very different). My friend Nico also realized that albeit not quite as coherent as the bha-1, the mjolnir does sound amazing for the price tag, and he said he had his "best musical experience" with it while  he was testing some electronic music from his library.


----------



## longbowbbs

I continue to believe you need at least 200 hours on a piece of gear before you really listen to it critically. It just seems to make a significant difference.


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I continue to believe you need at least 200 hours on a piece of gear before you really listen to it critically. It just seems to make a significant difference.


 
  My experience with the Bryston lead me to the same conclusion.


----------



## longbowbbs

Does anyone have some hours on their mjolnir yet that could comment on how it burns in?


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> I had nothing to compare it to (b22 doesnt count because it's very different).


 
   
  Care to explain why you think these two Solid States amp can't be compared?  
   
  IMHO any thing can be compared - at the end of the day what your comparing is the sound - not the difference in the technical aspects.
   
  Ask Solude - He compares anything and everything that produces sound.  I respected him for that.  
   
  Also he had the M and put his own hours on it.  Might not change much more that what you have.


----------



## dleblanc343

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Care to explain why you think these two Solid States amp can't be compared?
> 
> IMHO any thing can be compared - at the end of the day what your comparing is the sound - not the difference in the technical aspects.
> 
> ...


 
  I was specifically comparing the bha-1/mjolnir because they have a "similar" sound, basically two amps I was deciding upon. The b22 if I was to compare, is more grandiose, sort-of a mix between an ss and tube amp with bloomy-er bass and more musical (harmonics and fuller sound). It's a better match with the HD-800, but not sure about the HE-6.
   
  Also, the mjolnir we were trying was the one bought from Solude by Rattesp


----------



## .Sup

keep us updated Canadians!


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> I was specifically comparing the bha-1/mjolnir because they have a "similar" sound, basically two amps I was deciding upon. The b22 if I was to compare, is more grandiose, sort-of a mix between an ss and tube amp with bloomy-er bass and more musical (harmonics and fuller sound). It's a better match with the HD-800, but not sure about the HE-6.
> 
> Also, the mjolnir we were trying was the one bought from Solude by Rattesp


 
   
   
  Bloomy-er bass?  Remember, I owned the BHA-1 along side my B22, and GS-1 at the same time.  While the bass on the BHA-1 was good the bass on the B22 is way better than the BHA-1 and the GS-1 - This 4-channel fully balanced one anyway.  This is some of the best bass I ever got out of an amp, big, tight and lots of quality.  Now I have not heard the Mjolnir so I can't compare.  I'm waiting for the Statement amp.


----------



## rattesp

My B22 is a 3-channel build. I also prefer the bass on the B22. It doesn't have the slam and the impact of the BHA-1 bass but it has a lot more "texture" and details IMHO. The fact that it doesn't have the same impact may give the impression that it's bloomy-er ?


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





rattesp said:


> My B22 is a 3-channel build. I also prefer the bass on the B22. It doesn't have the slam and the impact of the BHA-1 bass but it has a lot more "texture" and details IMHO. The fact that it doesn't have the same impact may give the impression that it's bloomy-er ?


 
   
   
  This is interesting.  I wonder if their's a difference between a 3 channel and a 4 channel?  Because side by side with the BHA-1 my B22 best it in the bass department in all areas including impact.  Although like I said the bass on the BHA-1 is great.  
   
   
  To get back on the topic of the thread:
  Can someone comment on the bass the Mjolnir is delivering?


----------



## zenpunk

Just got back for the fantastic UK meet when I had the opportunity to try the Mjolnir with my HE-6. The amp sounded great, amazing bass and details and very energetic but I also noticed a slight edginess and thinness in the treble.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> Just got back for the fantastic UK meet when I had the opportunity to try the Mjolnir with my HE-6. The amp sounded great, amazing bass and details and very energetic but I also noticed a slight edginess and thinness in the treble.


 
  Comparatively to what?


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> Just got back for the fantastic UK meet when I had the opportunity to try the Mjolnir with my HE-6. The amp sounded great, amazing bass and details and very energetic but I also noticed a slight edginess and thinness in the treble.


 
   
   
  This is classic signs of.....


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





preproman said:


> This is classic signs of.....


 
  Amazing bass and energetic..uh, mixed signals..


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





> edginess and thinness in the treble.


 
   
   
  I know.   I'm talking about ^^^^


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





preproman said:


> I know.   I'm talking about ^^^^


 
  Now is that the amp not delivering quite enough power or just Mojo's  SQ...


----------



## zenpunk

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Comparatively to what?


 
  To my Little Dot MKVI+ (with Tung Sol 5998 + ECC35) and a pionneer SX1980. I have to clarify that I am not sure about the source, except that is was some massive SACD player....


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Now is that the amp not delivering quite enough power or just Mojo's  SQ...


 
   
   
  Don't no, I have the hear it for myself.  It'll be interesting to hear more Mojo X HE-6 impressions.


----------



## zenpunk

Note also that it was some brief impressions in meet conditions so take that with a large spoon of salt. The Mjolnir definitely impress but I am slightly concerned it could become tiring during long listening session and depending on the style of music played.


----------



## rattesp

The bass on the Mjolnir is clean, tight, very dynamic with a lot of impact but IMHO not very good at revealing texture and nuance. I haven't listend to the BHA-1 alot but the bass sounded pretty similar to the Mjolnir.


----------



## preproman

Did you guys get a chance to listen the the LCD-2.2 on both the Mojo and the BHA-1?  What was the outcome?


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> I am slightly concerned it could become tiring during long listening session and depending on the style of music played.


 
   
  I'm also concerned about this. Any current owners comment?


----------



## purrin

Haven't noticed a problem, even with the HD800s. YMMV. It could very well depend upon DACs, i.e. I wouldn't pair the Mjolnir up with the Benchmark. The PWD2 w/ fw2.02 I'm running is on the warm side of most DACs. I doubt you'll have a problem with the AGD Ref 1 with the PCM1704s and all.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Haven't noticed a problem, even with the HD800s. YMMV. It could very well depend upon DACs, i.e. I wouldn't pair the Mjolnir up with the Benchmark. The PWD2 w/ fw2.02 I'm running is on the warm side of most DACs. I doubt you'll have a problem with the AGD Ref 1 with the PCM1704s and all.


 
   
  Indeed... I'm debating between one of these and a phonitor/auditor. Tough call without hearing the latter. That PWD2 is a beautiful unit. I saw one at the meet (forget the guy's handle, but remember his name). Really loved the look and sound of it


----------



## .Sup

elwappo99 said:


> Indeed... I'm debating between one of these and a phonitor/auditor. Tough call without hearing the latter. That PWD2 is a beautiful unit. I saw one at the meet (forget the guy's handle, but remember his name). Really loved the look and sound of it



Well the good thing about my Auditor is that I never get listening fatigue. Even after 5 hours straight. Supposedly they made it so you don't get fatigue. So that's one thing that is stopping me from getting the Mjolnir. The other is switch at the back which is hard to reach if you have the amp on the bottom shelf.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





.sup said:


> Well the good thing about my Auditor is that I never get listening fatigue. Even after 5 hours straight. Supposedly they made it so you don't get fatigue. So that's one thing that is stopping me from getting the Mjolnir. The other is switch at the back which is hard to reach if you have the amp on the bottom shelf.


 
   
   
  It's one of the big drawbacks. The other being the whole hassle of recabling headphones to make them balanced, which isn't always a super fun ordeal. I'm keeping an eye open to snag an auditor/phonitor at some point. I'll try to do a comparison.


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





rattesp said:


> The bass on the Mjolnir is clean, tight, very dynamic with a lot of impact but IMHO not very good at revealing texture and nuance. I haven't listend to the BHA-1 alot but the bass sounded pretty similar to the Mjolnir.


 
  I would say that the bass from the Mjolnir sounds like a subwoofer cuted with a 24db slope (faster and tighter) and the BHA-1 like a subwoofer cut-off of 18 db slope (rounder and fuller but still fast enough to follow my music genre - electronica).
   
  Both amp sounds excellent in that department. Just slightly different.
   
  I prefered the bass coming from the Bryston but could easily live with the one from the Mjolnir.


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Did you guys get a chance to listen the the LCD-2.2 on both the Mojo and the BHA-1?  What was the outcome?


 
  Yes. Fantastic results. Both amps seems to have been created for the LCD-2r2 in mind (I know for a fact that this not the case with the Bryston).
   
  The darker signature of the LCD-2r2 (in comparaison of HD-800, HE-6 and T1) is a superb synergy with the Mjolnir and Bryston and their more in your face sound.
   
  I can't see anybody who can complain about the combinaison of the LCD-2r2 and any of these two amps.
   
  LCD-2r2 owners, you can buy any of these amps without any concerns. You will be more than satisfied. I promise you.


----------



## 45longcolt

With nearly 150 hours of serious listening (as opposed to frivolous listening?) through LCD-3s with Norse Audio Norn cable and via Bifrost, I'm still entranced with this amp. That doesn't mean it's perfect.
   
  When I first substituted it for the Lyr, some music sounded less full, especially in the mids. This has become so much less marked as to be no longer noticable. Either the amp has burned in, my ears have adjusted, or quite probably a bit of both. And while I can understand how some folks would find it strident, I don't think that's the amp. On a number of very familiar recordings I've noticed harshness in piano notes, glassy vocals or strings getting edgy. But by no means on all music; some, indeed most, recordings with sharp sounds are just exhilarating without being tooth-gritting.
   
  The Mjolnir does not play nice. This is Thor's frigging hammer after all (or should that be Frigga?) [Of all the hammers I own, I've never thought of naming one. Hmmm, I dub thee Thumbcrusher the Malevolent. Maybe not...] This thing is as revealing as Biden's gaffes and as merciless as a judge at the Nuremburg trials. If there's any unpleasantness on the recording, the Mjolnir won't sugar coat things. Not sure whether it's Schiit's voicing decisions, a consequence of the circlotron design or just solid state as opposed to tubes; although my late and unlamented Violectric wasn't so brusque, at least not as I remember it.
   
  What the Mjolnir does well, it does enthrallingly well. Tectonic bass, more detail than a forensic audit, low noise floor, jumps like a startled acrobat. Not that all the detail doesn't carry a small price - take Tori Amos doing "Yes, Anastasia" which is her at the piano with occasional orchestral interludes. Not only is every breath as if she's doing it right into your ear (not neccessarily a bad thing, granted) but there are noises like she's squirming around on the bench. I almost want to tell her to sit still. And while she certainly wasn't wearing hiking boots to work the pedals, that's what it sounds like. And though you would guess the orchestra was recorded seperately, the Mjolnir makes it almost distractingly obvious. Not that this is bad, really, just something to be aware of.
   
  And if you're a cable skeptic, do not buy this amp. Especially don't buy it then borrow a few sets of high-zoot cables and power cords and do some careful listening. Just stay with your comfortable preconceptions. I just switched power conditioners and...you don't want to know. These things make no difference, right? OTOH, if I was doing studio mixing, this would be a must-hear as an analytical tool. If you seek a gemutlich listening experience, you may want to shop elsewhere. But if you prefer the roller coster to the carousel, the Mjolnir is the proverbial E ticket.


----------



## longbowbbs

Well said 45LongColt! I love your writing style as well...(The Thumbcrusher line was great!)


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





45longcolt said:


> This thing is as revealing as Biden's gaffes and as merciless as a judge at the Nuremburg trials


 
   




  Hah!


----------



## Argo Duck

Very informative post 45longcolt.
   
  That's interesting about the pedals. Pedaling certainly does resonate through a piano, especially a grand with its big sound-board. I would think Mjolnir is telling the truth.


----------



## Neogeo333

Does anyone prefer a tube amp over the Mjolnir in Jazz or classical? 
  What I mean is when I was listening to Jazz at the Pawnshop, it sounds more natural with my LD MK6+ than the Mjolnir.
  Again some Morricone classic sounds better to me with the MK6.  Anything with vocals the Schiit is better.  Weird.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





neogeo333 said:


> Does anyone prefer a tube amp over the Mjolnir in Jazz or classical?
> What I mean is when I was listening to Jazz at the Pawnshop, it sounds more natural with my LD MK6+ than the Mjolnir.
> Again some Morricone classic sounds better to me with the MK6.  Anything with vocals the Schiit is better.  Weird.


 
   
   
  Jazz at the pawnshop is incredible with the MK6.


----------



## Roscoeiii

Sounds like a pretty standard tube-SS distinction. Love my LD VI. But may have to get a Mjolnir in here to compare....


----------



## zenpunk

After trying the Mjolnir I decided to stay put with my Little Dot MK6+,  but will keep an eye on Schiit's upcoming statement balanced amp.


----------



## Roscoeiii

Zenpunk can you give us and idea why you are sticking with LD VI?


----------



## Neogeo333

I think one of the reason why the MK6 sounds good for certain genre is the tube selection.  I got hold of a pair of Adzam ecc35 brown base and Bendix 6080wb and in the third day of listening I really liked the sound.  First two days it was bad.  Best way to describe it is just musical.  Not the best details or best bass or best highs, just get you into the music.


----------



## mikek200

Not sure,I am posting this in the right thread,or.??..anyway,here goes:
   
  A few days ago,I got delivery of the mjolnir & He-6's
  After many,many hours of testing,with certain typed of music,mostly classical,& some vocals...I'm finding that I have to crank up my volume levels to about 3 o'clock..these are older cd's that I downloaded as apple lossles files
  On newer rock,jazz,blues cd's..that have been recently purchased ...the volume levels are around 11-12-1 o'clock.
   
  Is it safe to assume,that the higher volume levels needed on the older cd's are  a result in poor recording qualities?
  OR ,should I assume the Mjolnir,cannot properly drive the He-6.? ..and... a speaker amp ,might be needed??
  Has any other head-fier experienced this ,with this particular  setup?
   
  I should add,that I also have the Lcd-2's,and my usual volume level is around  ..9-11 o'clock
  I know the lcd's are much easier to drive..
   
  Any advise will be greatly appreciated.
  Thanks,
  Mike


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> After trying the Mjolnir I decided to stay put with my Little Dot MK6+,  but will keep an eye on Schiit's upcoming statement balanced amp.


 
   
  Any particular reasons you could list?


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *mikek200* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is it safe to assume,that the higher volume levels needed on the older cd's are  a result in poor recording qualities?
> ...


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> Not sure,I am posting this in the right thread,or.??..anyway,here goes:
> 
> A few days ago,I got delivery of the mjolnir & He-6's
> After many,many hours of testing,with certain typed of music,mostly classical,& some vocals...I'm finding that I have to crank up my volume levels to about 3 o'clock..these are older cd's that I downloaded as apple lossles files
> ...


 
   
  The mjolnir can really power the HE-6 pretty well, but on older, or stuff that hasn't had the volume cranked on it (most modern music) it may fall a little short. I think I also found the volume stopping at 12 oclock when i heard it played with some modern stuff.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> Not sure,I am posting this in the right thread,or.??..anyway,here goes:
> 
> A few days ago,I got delivery of the mjolnir & He-6's
> After many,many hours of testing,with certain typed of music,mostly classical,& some vocals...I'm finding that I have to crank up my volume levels to about 3 o'clock..these are older cd's that I downloaded as apple lossles files
> ...


 
   
  Hello loudness war. What you're most likely hearing is the fact that current music is compressed within an inch of its life to sound louder. I believe most people here would agree on the opposite, that less compression / more dynamics is actually better.
   
  With that said it's certainly possible that a speaker amp might be better, but turning it up to 3 should still leave the amp with decent headroom, so definitely try before you buy if possible.


----------



## Sonic Defender

x2 for loudness wars, and as well x2 that louder isn't better, generally you lose dynamics and that is never good, never, never, never. I also find it difficult that older recordings require so much more gain to get to almost always, still a quieter listening level than I often prefer. Many of us have spent a great number of years listening to really hot mastered music, so in contrast the quieter, more dynamic stuff may actually seem flat, well until you actually listen for realism and depth of presentation. Unless you are just a diehard loudness loving head-banger, it is difficult to play almost any modern pop, rock, rap whatever album all the way through at any volume without needing a break. In stark contrast if you put on an album such as lets say Pink Floyd's The Wall, or Supertramp Crime Of The Century and give it some juice, I'll bet the majority of people would find it much easier to sit through extended listening without needing a break.
   
  I'm a drummer, and I play loud, and I have been to many ear-splittingly loud rock concerts in my day, but despite likeing music fairly loud, most modern recordings are very hard to handle. I almost get anxious after any extended period of listening. Think about what is happening to your brain, it is being pounded with very loud signals, not normally dynamic signals where there are appropriate spaces and gaps bewteen the signals, the signals are all coming at almost identical amplitudes regardless of how they should actually be being portrayed. Come on, the snare hit is as loud as the kick drum, the bass guitar as loud as that .... your poor brain just can't catch a break. With louder listening levels and high energy music it is just sensory overload. This is just my opinion of course, but it would seem that a great majority of music fans feel that music is just too damn loud and it isn't enhancing anything for them.


----------



## grokit

I understand the loudness wars and all, but remember that we're talking about the HE6 here. There's no shame when _any_ headamp gives it up during intense passages with that can. It's not quite a bottomless pit, but close.


----------



## longbowbbs

Sonic Defender's comments touch on two issues. One, you do need the right combination of gear to get the most out of the tunes and two, with all those knobs, dials and slides on the mixing board do they ALL have to be maxed???
   
  Seriously, Volume and gain do not equal quality....


----------



## Anaxilus

The lower volume CDs are likely better mastered.


----------



## mikek200

Quote: 





sonic defender said:


> x2 for loudness wars, and as well x2 that louder isn't better, generally you lose dynamics and that is never good, never, never, never. I also find it difficult that older recordings require so much more gain to get to almost always, still a quieter listening level than I often prefer. Many of us have spent a great number of years listening to really hot mastered music, so in contrast the quieter, more dynamic stuff may actually seem flat, well until you actually listen for realism and depth of presentation. Unless you are just a diehard loudness loving head-banger, it is difficult to play almost any modern pop, rock, rap whatever album all the way through at any volume without needing a break. In stark contrast if you put on an album such as lets say Pink Floyd's The Wall, or Supertramp Crime Of The Century and give it some juice, I'll bet the majority of people would find it much easier to sit through extended listening without needing a break.
> 
> I'm a drummer, and I play loud, and I have been to many ear-splittingly loud rock concerts in my day, but despite likeing music fairly loud, most modern recordings are very hard to handle. I almost get anxious after any extended period of listening. Think about what is happening to your brain, it is being pounded with very loud signals, not normally dynamic signals where there are appropriate spaces and gaps bewteen the signals, the signals are all coming at almost identical amplitudes regardless of how they should actually be being portrayed. Come on, the snare hit is as loud as the kick drum, the bass guitar as loud as that .... your poor brain just can't catch a break. With louder listening levels and high energy music it is just sensory overload. This is just my opinion of course, but it would seem that a great majority of music fans feel that music is just too damn loud and it isn't enhancing anything for them.


 
   
   
   
  I am not into loud music-at all...and grew up in the 70-80's,and also played an electric guitar,so I'm a little familar with loud rock band music.
  One of the newer cd's,I am referring to is ..Albert Cummings--"Working Man"..with my lcd2's ,& the mjolnir,I set the loudness at 11 oclock--even this level is a little loud for me,when I connect the he-6,it's gpt be be pushed to 2-3 o'clock.
  If I switch to say one of my classical cd's..Brahms,...with the he-6's its go to go to 3 o'clock,and even at this level ,I feel I'm not getting full impact,the sq,is slightly veiled....lcd's are fine at 11-12 o'clock
  I know,I know...lcd's are easier to drive.
   
  I'll continue to test this new setup I have,...maybe it's my ears adjusting to the new mjolnir & he-6.....?
   
  I was trying to avoid buying a speaker amp,just to use with one headphone..,but if it gives me 20-25% better SQ,I will
  IMHO,the he-6's is an excellent headphone,and I want to use them ,to their full potential.
  That being said,...the lcd's & the Mjolnir,produce SQ quality,like I never heard before,especially the bass-amazing.
   
  I appreciate all your replies & input,
   
  Mike


----------



## zenpunk

Quote: 





roscoeiii said:


> Zenpunk can you give us and idea why you are sticking with LD VI?


 
   
  Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> Any particular reasons you could list?


 
  I don't think the Mjolnir has any issue powering the HE-6 and with most amplifiers the volume is actually an attenuator so if the amp is properly designed and the signal at the input isn't too hot people shouldn't be concerned with having to use most of the rotation available. I felt the Mjolnir only bettered the LD in the bass region, slightly  better extension and control.
  The Mjolnir also impresses by the amount of details it throws but I thought it sounded etched compared to the smooth LD,  as a result the latter was more "musical". The Mjolnir treble extended also further but was very slighlty tizzy compared to the LD.
  My LD is also fitted with TS 5998 and ECC35, which boost gain and improve the overall transparency of the amp compared to stock tubes. 
  The Mjolnir sounded great with the HE-6 but I just preferred the LD. You might think otherwise
   
  PS : Imaging and soundstage sounded more coherent on the LD, but that is likely due to the Tube "Magic"


----------



## nigeljames

On some quietly mastered recordings even the Master-6 has be to turned up very high. I have a couple of CD's that I listen to at 60 out of 70 on the volume control. Normally I would be at 35-50/70.
  Even with my LCD2.2 the volume needs to be increased from around 20 to 30-35.
   
  However this is via ACSS which has a lower output than XLR. With XLR the volume would be around 50-55/70 and even at the high volume there is still absolutely no loss of sound from the Master-6.
   
  So its no surprise that the Mjolnir could struggle at times with low level recordings.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *mikek200* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One of the newer cd's,I am referring to is ..Albert Cummings--"Working Man"


 
   
  Fantastic CD!


----------



## remilio

Does anybody use Mjolnir to drive HE-500? I want to add more transparency and dynamics to them compared to my asgard, would it be worth it?


----------



## rwelles

I've been using the Mjolnir with HE-500 for several weeks now. I'm *very happy* with the SQ. There's plenty of power to drive the HE-500 to their full potential. I've not heard the Asgard, so I can't offer a direct comparison.


----------



## sphinxvc

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> I am not into loud music-at all...and grew up in the 70-80's,and also played an electric guitar,so I'm a little familar with loud rock band music.
> One of the newer cd's,I am referring to is ..Albert Cummings--"Working Man"..with my lcd2's ,& the mjolnir,I set the loudness at 11 oclock--even this level is a little loud for me,when I connect the he-6,it's gpt be be pushed to 2-3 o'clock.
> If I switch to say one of my classical cd's..Brahms,...with the he-6's its go to go to 3 o'clock,and even at this level ,I feel I'm not getting full impact,the sq,is slightly veiled....lcd's are fine at 11-12 o'clock
> I know,I know...lcd's are easier to drive.
> ...


 
   
  Mike, it's not hard to tell when the HE-6 isn't properly powered.  Images will seem less rounded and full and there won't be warmth and smoothness to the sound.  Try it off your PA2V2 and see if you hear a brittleness compared to the Mjolnir.
   
  That said, 8 watts into 50 ohms should be plenty to power the HE-6.  I doubt the peaks take you past 5 watts, but I could be wrong though.  
   
  From what I have read of the Mjolnir's signature so far, it doesn't seem like it's the best fit for an HE-6.  I think the HE-6 excel at pushing everything depth-wise for a speaker-like presentation.  If you have a detailed, transparent chain with the sophistication a relaxed and smooth presentation, the HE-6 are really hard to beat.  A forward signature will probably detract from that experience, IMO.


----------



## zenpunk

The Mjolnir might not be the "ideal" amp for the HE-6 but it is still pretty damn good, IMO. Somebody else previously mentioned soundstage depth and I also had the feeling that the Moljnir projected a wide and open soundstage but not  as holographic or 3D compared to the LD or a powerful receiver.


----------



## rawrster

Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> Mike, it's not hard to tell when the HE-6 isn't properly powered.  Images will seem less rounded and full and there won't be warmth and smoothness to the sound.  Try it off your PA2V2 and see if you hear a brittleness compared to the Mjolnir.
> 
> That said, 8 watts into 50 ohms should be plenty to power the HE-6.  I doubt the peaks take you past 5 watts, but I could be wrong though.
> 
> From what I have read of the Mjolnir's signature so far, it doesn't seem like it's the best fit for an HE-6.  I think the HE-6 excel at pushing everything depth-wise for a speaker-like presentation.  If you have a detailed, transparent chain with the sophistication a relaxed and smooth presentation, the HE-6 are really hard to beat.  A forward signature will probably detract from that experience, IMO.


 
   
  That depends actually on if the user has experience with better amps. It's hard to tell if someone doesn't have experience with better amps such as say people running high end dynamics with say a Fiio E7/E9 combo or anything like that.
   
  I'm getting a Mjolnir hopefully soon so maybe you can find out eventually.


----------



## sphinxvc

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> The Mjolnir might not be the "ideal" amp for the HE-6 but it is still pretty damn good, IMO.


 
   
  Considering that there are <5 headphone amplifiers that can handle the HE-6, that's probably true.


----------



## mikek200

OK,well,the only 2 amps I've tried are the PA2V2 & the Lyr...
   
  I'm listening to some jazz,that came for a new cd..volume is set to 2oclock,...a tiny bit on the loud side.,but the old cryoed ears are still intake
  I'm getting perfect clarity,.good strong bass..mids are fine..treble is great
   
  If I did get a speaker amp,say a small t-amp,how much more improvement can I expect to get...20-30% ?
  Again,this is the last thing,I want to do ,as I'm on a small desktop set-up.,and don't want to buy another amp for one set of headphones.


----------



## rawrster

If space is an issue most speakers amps would not be advisable. Typically they are not small


----------



## sphinxvc

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> OK,well,the only 2 amps I've tried are the PA2V2 & the Lyr...
> 
> I'm listening to some jazz,that came for a new cd..volume is set to 2oclock,...a tiny bit on the loud side.,but the old cryoed ears are still intake
> I'm getting perfect clarity,.good strong bass..mids are fine..treble is great
> ...


 
   
  Wouldn't bother, unless you're talking about some transcendental T-amp.  Heard one of the Virtue tripaths for some time and while it dollops power over okay, clarity and detail isn't exactly a priority.  Without clarity and detail the HE-6 is no better than an LCD-2.


----------



## sphinxvc

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> If space is an issue most speakers amps would not be advisable. Typically they are not small


 
   
  Will have to try your Mjolnir sometime.  
   
  x2 on speaker amp size.  And they get HOT.


----------



## preproman

Welcome to the world of the HE-6.  
   
  Some one said before on here "The HE-6s are not headphones their speakers on top of your head"  It has been written many, many of time on here you just have to look and it's not hard to find.  I was going to sell my HE-6s because like most folks I thought my B22 was enough to drive the HE-6.  Yes my volume was at 3 o"clock as well.  I thought that was odd.  Until a fellow Head Fi'er brought over his 125 watt mono block with his 4-pin XLR adapter.  Man I never really heard my HE-6s before until then.  
   
  This is the point where most of you are now.  The next step is just to try out a speaker amp.  Get yourself made a 4-pin to spades or banana clips adapter and go to your local Audio Store.  Hook them bad boys up to one of their speaker amps and be prepared to be like WOW..  
   
  To gain the experience you have to experiment.


----------



## mikek200

Thanks preproman.....seems this hobby will continue to suck me & my wallet dry,until the end..it's like living with a vampire--unbelievable.
   
  I'm a little surprised that the mjolnir,doesn't have enough umff..... to drive these things.
  I am hell bent on keeping them though..
  I feel the Lcd2's ,& the He-6 make a good pairing.
   
  Will take your advise,and get those adapters you suggested ,& proceed from there..???..slowly.
  Unless ,of course,I want to live my life at 3o'clock


----------



## Happy Camper

mikek200 said:


> Thanks preproman.....seems this hobby will continue to suck me & my wallet dry,until the end..it's like living with a vampire--unbelievable.
> 
> I'm a little surprised that the mjolnir,doesn't have enough umff..... to drive these things.
> I am hell bent on keeping them though..
> ...




:veryevil:


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> Thanks preproman.....seems this hobby will continue to suck me & my wallet dry,until the end..it's like living with a vampire--unbelievable.
> 
> I'm a little surprised that the mjolnir,doesn't have enough umff..... to drive these things.
> I am hell bent on keeping them though..
> ...


 
   
   
  It's fine to live life at 3 o'clock if that's what you want..  Once you see / hear how well the HE-6 can scale it wont be surprising at all.  Here is a little amp that "elwappo99" uses:
   
  http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/amplifiers/products/a100
   
  Looks like it will fit the bill - he did a review on it and the HE-6 vs. his LD MKVI+ as well.  For around $200 this is a steal.  It even has a volume control o it.


----------



## preproman

Welcome to the party Happy Camper...


----------



## mikek200

Quote: 





preproman said:


> It's fine to live life at 3 o'clock if that's what you want..  Once you see / hear how well the HE-6 can scale it wont be surprising at all.  Here is a little amp that "elwappo99" uses:
> 
> http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/amplifiers/products/a100
> 
> Looks like it will fit the bill - he did a review on it and the HE-6 vs. his LD MKVI+ as well.  For around $200 this is a steal.  It even has a volume control o it.


 
  This is the one ,I was looking at ,before I bought the he-6's
  See --great minds think alike
  Paradoper a good friend,also recommended this to me..I will go over the review carefully.
  I just had a cable made for the mjolnir/he-6,with a 4-pin xlr plug..I will call Trevor at Norse & see  about the adapters I need
  I will surely try this one..many,many thanks.
  You guys are the best !!
   
  Mike


----------



## OPR8R

Hi, all.  I'm very new here, but this thread piqued my interest.  I recently picked up a pair of LC2-v2's that for now, I'm driving with my Headroom Micro stack.  I'm in the very early stages of researching an upgrade and I'm curious as to the difference that I'd observe upgrading to something like the Mjolnir.  Or is that too much of an apples-to-oranges comparison.  I've also looked into the V100 and Burson Solo.  I'm trying to avoid upgrading to something from which I'll immediately want to upgrade again.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> This is the one ,I was looking at ,before I bought the he-6's
> See --great minds think alike
> Paradoper a good friend,also recommended this to me..I will go over the review carefully.
> I just had a cable made for the mjolnir/he-6,with a 4-pin xlr plug..I will call Trevor at Norse & see  about the adapters I need
> ...


 
   
   
  I use Trevor as well Loves his cables.  However, for an adapter Brian at BTG Audio would be faster / cheaper and his cables are good as well.  
   
  http://www.btg-audio.com/index.htm


----------



## mikek200

yes,I agree,Trevor makes ome beautiful cables,and at extreml fair prices as well..he even shipped one of my cable,express mail overnight {at his expense },due to some glitch in our communication.
  Outstanding,customer support.
   
  Also,Brian has just finished and has shipped my Maddogs'  & a new 10' cable,with his 8 strand cable-4-pin XLR plug
  Another guy with fantastic customer support.
   
  I will contact Brian,as per your suggestion,about the bananna plugs.
   
  Again,tnx for all your help..this option will save me a bundle.
  Mike


----------



## Roscoeiii

With the HE-6s, I think 3 o'clock would only be a problem if it feels like the amp is running out of steam. It is lower on the attenuator dial that you are more likely to encounter channel mismatches, etc. So as long as the balanced Schiit is still delivering the sonic goods (impact and dynamics would be the ones I'd listen closely for) then I think you are find. No need to fear 3 o'clock in an amp of this design.


----------



## paradoxper

I'm not sure how much of a difference it would make, but Mike is using the Bifrost as his DAC. He will be upgrading to the Gungnir, so perhaps going fully balanced
  will help out the HE-6. The Lyr could drive the HE-6, however it wasn't ideal. I suspect Mjolnir will do fine (will find out tomorrow hopefully), but what needs to be hammered home
  is headphone amps v speaker amps. 8w into 50 ohms is plenty to drive the HE-6, but comparatively to a speaker amp it will suffer in soundstage, details, and overall smoothness.
   
  Those t-amps are good for the HE-6, but as far as how clarity and detail show through compared to Mjolnir...no one's commented.
   
  I've heard a t-amp drive the HE-6 and it almost got the job done, then I heard some monoblocks and that revealed everything that was missing.
  Mjolnir will mostly be used for my LCD's and Mad Dog's in mind, however I of course plan to try out the HE-6 just to see how livable that combo would be.
   
  As good as a headphone amp can be with the HE-6 (which can be completely fine) a speaker amp opens up "another world" as far as performance.


----------



## Roscoeiii

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> I don't think the Mjolnir has any issue powering the HE-6 and with most amplifiers the volume is actually an attenuator so if the amp is properly designed and the signal at the input isn't too hot people shouldn't be concerned with having to use most of the rotation available. I felt the Mjolnir only bettered the LD in the bass region, slightly  better extension and control.
> The Mjolnir also impresses by the amount of details it throws but I thought it sounded etched compared to the smooth LD,  as a result the latter was more "musical". The Mjolnir treble extended also further but was very slighlty tizzy compared to the LD.
> My LD is also fitted with TS 5998 and ECC35, which boost gain and improve the overall transparency of the amp compared to stock tubes.
> The Mjolnir sounded great with the HE-6 but I just preferred the LD. You might think otherwise
> ...


 

 Thanks zenpunk. As I think I mentioned earlier, sounds like the classic tubes vs. solid-state distinction. Long live the LD VI and the Mjolnir! Viva powerful, affordable balanced headphone amps!


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> I'm not sure how much of a difference it would make, but Mike is using the Bifrost as his DAC. He will be upgrading to the Gungnir, so perhaps going fully balanced
> will help out the HE-6. The Lyr could drive the HE-6, however it wasn't ideal. I suspect Mjolnir will do fine (will find out tomorrow hopefully), but what needs to be hammered home
> is headphone amps v speaker amps. 8w into 50 ohms is plenty to drive the HE-6, but comparatively to a speaker amp it will suffer in soundstage, details, and overall smoothness.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Very True.
   
  The point I'm trying to make is to just try out a "good" speaker amp, pure class A is possible.  Compare the two.  I'm not saying one is better than the other - although for "me" that is what i've come up with.  However, I've tried many amps with the HE-6.  Speaker amps and headphone amps.  Nothing out did a good class A speaker amp for "me"


----------



## Happy Camper

I don't like trolling vendor threads so I do this with reservation but having some experience with the HE-6s, perfection hasn't been found yet. Of those that feel they've found enough performance to be content, the overwhelming number have them on speaker amps. Just having the power in numbers doesn't mean you've reached the promised land (though it gets you through the clouds). I hope to see (not really) some true ortho amps that can drive these wonderful headphones better than the speaker amps I've heard. The budget conscience me says "why" when these speaker amps are available that already drive them effortlessly.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Very True.
> 
> The point I'm trying to make is to just try out a "good" speaker amp, pure class A is possible.  Compare the two.  I'm not saying one is better than the other - although for "me" that is what i've come up with.  However, I've tried many amps with the HE-6.  Speaker amps and headphone amps.  Nothing out did a good class A speaker amp for "me"


 
  No argument there. Mike is handcuffed as far as space goes. I'm sure he could swing it, but it's a PITA.
   
  Never hearing any of the Emotiva stuff he's looking at, how hot goes it get?


----------



## mikek200

Thanks Papar,
   
  I will re-arrange some things on my desktop-the issue was depth{if you remebr in our converstion},& it will work..I'l have room to spare.
   
  The heat question is another story--if I'm going to be dripping wet after a few hours,then,what I have,... will have to do.
  The main issue is...will the emotiva mini ,give me better SQ 
   
  I will not be investing in a new dac,till sometime next year,after the signature series gear comes out??


----------



## sphinxvc

You would have to get a 50 watt speaker amp to equal the power of the Mjolnir into the HE-6.  It's _plenty _powerful enough.


----------



## Rebel975

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> The heat question is another story--if I'm going to be dripping wet after a few hours,then,what I have,... will have to do.
> The main issue is...will the emotiva mini ,give me better SQ


 
   
   
   
  I have the Emotiva a100, and don't ever notice it getting hot. I'm pretty sure it has a built in fan to deal with the heat. The fan in mine has never turned on, even during 100 degree summer weather (or it's so quiet I don't notice it). Either way, the Lyr was the real heat factory in my room.


----------



## Happy Camper

I sit a foot away from two 125w monoblocks with no problem but when I fire up the Singlepower tube amp, I put a barrier between me and it to direct the heat away.


----------



## mikek200

Quote: 





rebel975 said:


> I have the Emotiva a100, and don't ever notice it getting hot. I'm pretty sure it has a built in fan to deal with the heat. The fan in mine has never turned on, even during 100 degree summer weather (or it's so quiet I don't notice it). Either way, the Lyr was the real heat factory in my room.


 
  Are you using the emotiva with the he-6's.
  Can you give me some impressions?...likes...dislikes..pro's ..con's?
   
  Thanks
  Mike


----------



## Rebel975

No, I never hooked my headphones up to it. I had (recently sold) a pair of HE-500's that I powered with a Lyr. I use the a100 to power some speakers. I was just commenting to say that the a100 doesn't get hot like the Lyr does.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> I'm not sure how much of a difference it would make, but Mike is using the Bifrost as his DAC. He will be upgrading to the Gungnir, so perhaps going fully balanced
> will help out the HE-6. The Lyr could drive the HE-6, however it wasn't ideal. I suspect Mjolnir will do fine (will find out tomorrow hopefully), but what needs to be hammered home
> is headphone amps v speaker amps. 8w into 50 ohms is plenty to drive the HE-6, but comparatively to a speaker amp it will suffer in soundstage, details, and overall smoothness.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Not just the fact that it's balanced, but the Gungnirs' XLR outputs should offer twice the voltage as the Bifrosts' SE outs, so twice the gain into the Mjolnir should make the most significant difference with the HE6.
   
  As far as T-amps go, you get what you pay for. The good ones aren't cheap, and the cheap ones aren't good.
  
   
  Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> You would have to get a 50 watt speaker amp to equal the power of the Mjolnir into the HE-6.  It's _plenty _powerful enough.


 
   
  Interesting, I thought it was 5 into 50 for some reason. As you said 8 watts should be fine, my 45 wpc speaker amp is 7.2 into 50 ohms and I can drive the HE6 well at 9-10 am. That's with a balanced DAC, or an SE DAC and tube stage which increases the gain as well so it will be interesting when the DAC is upgraded.
   
   
  Quote: 





rebel975 said:


> No, I never hooked my headphones up to it. I had (recently sold) a pair of HE-500's that I powered with a Lyr. I use the a100 to power some speakers. I was just commenting to say that the a100 doesn't get hot like the Lyr does.


 
   
That Emotiva looks like it would match up well with the HE6, have there been any impressions of that pairing?
   
  edit: thanks for the reminder (below)!


----------



## sphinxvc

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Interesting, I thought it was 5 into 50 for some reason. As you said 8 watts should be fine, my 45 wpc speaker amp is 7.2 into 50 ohms and I can drive the HE6 well at 9-10 am. That's with a balanced DAC, or an SE DAC and tube stage which increases the gain as well so it will be interesting when the DAC is upgraded.


 
   
  My fault, you're absolutely right, it's 5 into 50.  So in a speaker amp you would need something like 30-32WPC.  
   
  For those wondering, that's still good enough.


----------



## mikek200

Grokit,
  Thanks for your reply & input
  Yes,see here:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/493214/hifiman-he-6-planar-magnetic-headphone/5715#post_8579287
   
  Grokit,I'd like your input on this review,if you can?Please.
   
  Thanks
  Mike


----------



## grokit

I haven't heard any of those amps but I remember that review (now), and I thought it was very useful. I would say that the LD MKVI+ and the A-100 could be comparable to my WA22 and RA150, and that the added detail perceived with the LD could be because of the more prominent treble with that combo.
   
  This is from the 6moons Lyr review, I've always liked this comparison as it's an excellent illustration of how input voltage and amplifier power can impact different headphones (including the HE6):
   

  http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/schiit/11.html


----------



## preproman

*Emotiva Sale:*​  ​  ​   

 
 
 Save 10% with code LOVE2012​​


----------



## rawrster

So I got an email saying my amp has shipped. I'm hoping that means wednesday or thursday it arrives in the mail. I'm off both those days so they are both good for me  I just need my balanced cable to come in now..


----------



## Bolardito

For those of you planning on pairing the Mjolnir with the HD800 give it some time to burn the amp..At first I was very dissapointed wih the aggresive and somehow harsh presentation of the Mjolnir so prior to send it to the FS forum I decided to have an intensive burn in plan to see if the sound improved as has been documented on this thread by some users..well after nearly a 100 hours of burn time I listened again tonight and wow the sound changed a lot.the harshness seems to be gone and even though the presentation still feels very on your face now I can enjoy all the detail, separation and width that this amp provides without fatigue..I plan to keep burning it for at least another 100 hours so I'll be reporting my findings.
   
  Now it seems anotner one is going to the FS forum (sorry V200)...


----------



## Rossliew

Anyone have any extended usage with the HE-5LE? Appreciate some impressions. Am mulling between the Lyr and Mjolnir...


----------



## nigeljames

Quote: 





rossliew said:


> Anyone have any extended usage with the HE-5LE? Appreciate some impressions. Am mulling between the Lyr and Mjolnir...


 
   
  If you have read the posts in this thread I am surprised you are still 'mulling'


----------



## 45longcolt

Just for grins, I swapped out the Bifrost for my old faithful PS Audio DL III w/full Cullen mods, run balanced. Had forgotten just how pleasant this DAC is. If you think of analog sound as allowing you to relax into the music, this is a very analog DAC. It didn't lose any detail, and has a nice extra measure of bass as opposed to the Bifrost. And the Mjolnir lets me appreciate the difference. A reminder that every part of the system is important.


----------



## Loevhagen

Listened to the V200 again after some time with the Mjolnir - and I know I'm keeping the V200. The German makes you able to sit back and relax. The Mjolnir and relax are two words that can not be combined. I enjoy the Mjolnir, and will keep it for the engaging fun factor sound signature.


----------



## Girls Generation

Pretty accurate, even with my brief listen to both over the weekend.
  Quote: 





loevhagen said:


> Listened to the V200 again after some time with the Mjolnir - and I know I'm keeping the V200. The German makes you able to sit back and relax. The Mjolnir and relax are two words that can not be combined. I enjoy the Mjolnir, and will keep it for the engaging fun factor sound signature.


----------



## rawrster

My amp should arrive Thursday. I'm pretty excited although my HD800 cable wont come in time so have to wait until then. Ideally I would have two separate rigs but don't think I have another headphone that really is worthy of building a system around like the HD800.
   
  i have the V200 amp as well so looking forward to comparing the two


----------



## Rossliew

Quote: 





nigeljames said:


> If you have read the posts in this thread I am surprised you are still 'mulling'


 

 Well, there seems to be differing impressions of the Mjolnir and most have been with the higher end HE-6. Just wondered if anyone with the 5LE and the Mjolnir might chip in for a more accurate impression of the pairing.


----------



## Anaxilus

I haven't heard the two together but have heard both and the 5LE seems like an even better match w/ the Mjolnir to my mind.


----------



## Rossliew

Thanks but does the Mjolnir produce a more musical sound as compared to the Lyr or vice versa? Am not looking for technical details of the sound signature but merely which gives one a more foot tapping experience?


----------



## Girls Generation

I'd imagine musicality would really depend on the individual.
  Quote: 





rossliew said:


> Thanks but does the Mjolnir produce a more musical sound as compared to the Lyr or vice versa? Am not looking for technical details of the sound signature but merely which gives one a more foot tapping experience?


----------



## Rossliew

You have a point there


----------



## 45longcolt

Quote: 





loevhagen said:


> Listened to the V200 again after some time with the Mjolnir - and I know I'm keeping the V200. The German makes you able to sit back and relax. The Mjolnir and relax are two words that can not be combined. I enjoy the Mjolnir, and will keep it for the engaging fun factor sound signature.


 
   
  x2, Loevhagen. I had a V181, which did everything except get my blood flowing. It's comparable to a Mercedes C-class sedan, utterly competent but about as exciting as a summer rerun. The Mjolnir is more like a VW Golf GTI, also extremely competent but a heck of a lot more fun.


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





45longcolt said:


> x2, Loevhagen. I had a V181, which did everything except get my blood flowing. It's comparable to a Mercedes C-class sedan, utterly competent but about as exciting as a summer rerun. The Mjolnir is more like a VW Golf GTI, also extremely competent but a heck of a lot more fun.


 
   
  That's a really good analogy. Best to keep both depending upon which car you feel like driving.
   
  Quote: 





bolardito said:


> For those of you planning on pairing the Mjolnir with the HD800 give it some time to burn the amp..


 
   
  I'll turn the MJ on and leave it for a few hours before I listen. It's smoother and more resolving after it's had some time to heat up. It seems this amp takes a lot longer than tube amps to warm up. Could be placebo.


----------



## grokit

It's starting to sound like the Mjolnir is an ideal match for Audeze' headphones, but is there a consensus yet on which model is the most ideal pairing? In other words, does it prefer the creaminess of the rev.1, the less laid-back(?) rev.2, or does it totally scale up with the LCD3?


----------



## preproman

Just curious..   
   
   
  What SS amp does the LCD-2 not work so good with?  That has enough power to drive it that is.


----------



## dleblanc343

Quote: 





grokit said:


> It's starting to sound like the Mjolnir is an ideal match for Audeze' headphones, but is there a consensus yet on which model is the most ideal pairing? In other words, does it prefer the creaminess of the rev.1, the less laid-back(?) rev.2, or does it totally scale up with the LCD3?


 

 I think it pairs pretty darn good with the rev2. I'm not the guy who would take the even darker rev1 since the rev2 exists. Haven't heard it on the lcd3 yet.


----------



## rrahman

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Just curious..
> 
> 
> What SS amp does the LCD-2 not work so good with?  That has enough power to drive it that is.


 
  I got a great deal on a Peachtree Audio Grand Pre and I tried it w/ an LCD2... Although not the most popular, I don't like the pairing.  Well its good, I just feel it doesn't scale up appropriately.
   
  Anyways its going back and I'll get a W4S Dac2 and another top tier amp, but I will wait for the Schiit Statement.


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





rrahman said:


> I got a great deal on a Peachtree Audio Grand Pre and I tried it w/ an LCD2... Although not the most popular, I don't like the pairing.  Well its good, I just feel it doesn't scale up appropriately.
> 
> Anyways its going back and I'll get a W4S Dac2 and another top tier amp, but I will wait for the Schiit Statement.


 
  I have the LCD-2r2 paired with the W4S Dac-2. My amp is the Bryston BHA-1.
   
  The synergy between the three components is simply fabulous. dleblanc343 heard it for itself.
   
  Energy, resolution, linearity on the entire spectrum of frequencies and with a bass to die for but yet with a warmer and smoother presentation than the Mjolnir. At least with the Mjolnir I compared it to. We will do another comparaison soon with more burn-in on the Mjolnir.
   
  You really should consider the Bryston with your LCD-2r2 and the W4S Dac-2. It's more expensive than the Mjolnir but the sound, the build quality and the 20 years warranty justify it IMHO.


----------



## rawrster

I was hoping it would come today but it wasn;t meant the be. The tracking said it was expected to be delivered today and that part is usually pretty accurate for USPS but I guess it will come tomorrow. I was hoping today since I was off work so hopefully someone is home tomorrow or I'll have to pick it up Saturday. It wouldn't have made a difference since my HD800 still has a SE cable anyway.


----------



## vinyl addict

Is the 5 year warranty transferable to 2nd owners?


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





vinyl addict said:


> Is the 5 year warranty transferable to 2nd owners?


 
   
  No it is not.


----------



## Happy Camper

lappy27 said:


> I have the LCD-2r2 paired with the W4S Dac-2. My amp is the Bryston BHA-1.
> 
> The synergy between the three components is simply fabulous. dleblanc343 heard it for itself.
> 
> ...




Lappy, I agree 100% with you. This is a great synergy pairing.


----------



## Kremer930

Anyone seen a gungnir review as yet? Is there a thread as yet?


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





kremer930 said:


> Anyone seen a gungnir review as yet? Is there a thread as yet?


 
   
  Has anyone received one? I'm waiting for Addicted to Audio to ship mine. I'll be sure to post flowery superlatives when the thing arrives and I complete my Schiity stack.


----------



## Maxvla

Check the Gungnir thread. A couple have received theirs. Not much for impressions yet, but I don't expect anything definitive for a week or more.


----------



## Argo Duck

This post from the Gungnir thread mentioned above is an early impression but useful; has valuable comparison with the Eximus DAC. Nice mention of Mjolnir as well, from an owner of both it and the Bryston.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





kremer930 said:


> Anyone seen a gungnir review as yet? Is there a thread as yet?


 
   
  Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Check the Gungnir thread. A couple have received theirs. Not much for impressions yet, but I don't expect anything definitive for a week or more.


 
   
  There's been a handful of people that have heard the unit back in August. I think the first time the final unit was shown was at the L.A. meet. You could check out that page for some comments


----------



## grokit

I'm not sure that was the final unit, I thought I read that a tweak was made to the Gungnir after that show.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





grokit said:


> I'm not sure that was the final unit, I thought I read that a tweak was made to the Gungnir after that show.


 
   
  Oh? I hadn't heard that. When I spoke to Jason & crew they said it was the final unit, and they were waiting on parts for the release.


----------



## grokit

If that was the one Anaxilus and Purrin reported on, it was tweaked after that. At least that's how I remember it. Was it previewed at more than one meet?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





grokit said:


> If that was the one Anaxilus and Purrin reported on, it was tweaked after that. At least that's how I remember it. Was it previewed at more than one meet?


 
  Wasn't that the Newport Beach show? I wasn't aware of any other show.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





grokit said:


> If that was the one Anaxilus and Purrin reported on, it was tweaked after that. At least that's how I remember it. Was it previewed at more than one meet?


 
   
  Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Wasn't that the Newport Beach show? I wasn't aware of any other show.


 
   
  The Beach Show was a few months ago (June, maybe?). I was talking about the L.A. meet, which confusingly enough Anaxilus and Purrin both were at....


----------



## grokit

What about the SFO meet, did Schiit, Anaxilus and Purrin attend?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> The Beach Show was a few months ago (June, maybe?). I was talking about the L.A. meet, which confusingly enough Anaxilus and Purrin both were at....


 
  Yea. June is right. I didn't know Schiit made another appearance after that. 
   
  They were still using a prototype board at the L.A. meet, no?


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Yea. June is right. I didn't know Schiit made another appearance after that.
> 
> They were still using a prototype board at the L.A. meet, no?


 
   
  From what I was told there, that was the final voicing, and they were waiting for the parts to come in for the DAC. I haven't been keeping up with the news since then, so it could have had another update, and I didn't see it.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> From what I was told there, that was the final voicing, and they were waiting for the parts to come in for the DAC. I haven't been keeping up with the news since then, so it could have had another update, and I didn't see it.


 
  I'd surmise with how late they ran on getting the DAC into production, it went through a update or two more.


----------



## rawrster

So my tracking is stuck on useless information and it was supposed to arrive yesterday and no notice given today if it was shipped to my house today so it looks like I'll have to go to post office tomorrow when it opens and see if they have it. It's happened a few times where there was no notice and they had the package at the post office so hopefully this is the case. I'll check the tracking tomorrow morning and hopefully it is being delivered then but I shall find out I guess.


----------



## Anaxilus

Both were tweaked after the Newport and LA shows.  We were all at the SF/Oakland meet, the mid tier gear wasn't there yet.
   
  I would be shocked to hear the Eximus is more detailed than the Gungnir as I don't consider that a strength of the DP-1 tbh.


----------



## m2man

anaxilus said:


> I would be shocked to hear the Eximus is more detailed than the Gungnir as I don't consider that a strength of the DP-1 tbh.



I've been wrong before. There was the time I thought I was wrong....ok bad joke.

I will pay more attention and update the other thread if needed.


----------



## vinyl addict

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Ok thanks


----------



## grokit

Too bad, it should be transferable with the original receipt. I'm sure this affects the resale value of Schiit products, but maybe they calculated that they will sell more new units this way.


----------



## rawrster

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Too bad, it should be transferable with the original receipt. I'm sure this affects the resale value of Schiit products, but maybe they calculated that they will sell more new units this way.


 
   
  I doubt this affects the resale value at all. Schiit products typically have high resale value due to their high popularity here and this amp would be no different. Also many products in the FS area do not have warranty transferred and still do just fine.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  You're probably right, but it would still be nice if the warranty was transferable one time only. But I have read about (and experienced) Schiit's customer service, it's excellent and I doubt that they would leave anybody out in the cold... for very long


----------



## rawrster

So the amp arrived and is much heavier than I expected as well as bigger than I thought. It is probably 2-3x the size of my V200 amp. The only problem is that my HD800 cables have not arrived so I have a large paper weight for a few days


----------



## treebug

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> So the amp arrived and is much heavier than I expected as well as bigger than I thought. It is probably 2-3x the size of my V200 amp. The only problem is that my HD800 cables have not arrived so I have a large paper weight for a few days


 
   Eagerly awaiting your findings as I may be purchasing myself!


----------



## rawrster

I hope you are not too eager then since you will have to wait 3 weeks at least. My cables came with the wrong plug so going to send them back the next day after I receive them. They have the dual 3 pin instead of the 4 pin but going to test it out on the amp that day. Also I will be in need of another dac depending on how it sounds. If it is good enough I may purchase another dac so I have something going balanced to the mjolnir and my current system for two separate ones. Of course if I find SE to the amp is excellent I may not bother since my dac is already very good.


----------



## .Sup

rawrster said:


> So the amp arrived and is much heavier than I expected as well as bigger than I thought. It is probably 2-3x the size of my V200 amp. The only problem is that my HD800 cables have not arrived so I have a large paper weight for a few days



Where did you order your cables from? Toxic?


----------



## rawrster

I just noticed that on the corner of the amp. My guess is that it is not supposed to be like that so I'm going to have to contact Schiit and see where it goes from here. I'd rather not spend $50 to have it ship back however because of this dent. I guess that's bad luck for me.
   
  *sigh* Jason replied and looks like shipping damage. It did take extra long compared to usual for USPS so the likely culprit. I've heard usps claims are a huge pain and it is just a dent I guess


----------



## Girls Generation

I'd still claim the hell out of them, if I were you. This "just a dent" is going to start eating at your soul. 
  Quote: 





rawrster said:


> I just noticed that on the corner of the amp. My guess is that it is not supposed to be like that so I'm going to have to contact Schiit and see where it goes from here. I'd rather not spend $50 to have it ship back however because of this dent. I guess that's bad luck for me.
> 
> *sigh* Jason replied and looks like shipping damage. It did take extra long compared to usual for USPS so the likely culprit. I've heard usps claims are a huge pain and it is just a dent I guess


----------



## wkhanna

Bummer!
  It looks as though it is on the rear corner?
  Still, no one wants a brand spankiing new component with a dent regardless of where it is.
  If the construction is the same 'clam shell' as the Bifrost, maybe you could just replace the shell yourself?


----------



## rawrster

It's in the back left of the amp. I wouldn't have noticed it if I didn't decide to move some stuff around that involved taking everything out of my rack.
   
  Jason did ask if I wanted to file a claim but I'm not sure if it can be since in the tracking I didn't see anything about insurance. Also the case is much larger than the Mjolnir and I guess if they wanted to send me one they could send me that part since the case comes in two different pieces. However it's not Jason's fault and it isn't mine so meh. Hopefully something can be worked out but I'm not going to count oni t.


----------



## olor1n

That corner of the amp should've been encased in the foam insert inside the box. How does it sustain a ding like that during shipping?


----------



## rawrster

I've seen some weird things happen during shipping. My guess is the power cable plug. Also I just checked the plastic bag thing the amp came in and there is a slight hole in the area where I could see that part of the amp being put in.
   
  Anyway it seems some other employee at Schiit will guide me through the steps on Monday. I guess it wasn't meant to be smooth sailing for me  The cable and then the dent lol


----------



## sphinxvc

Hmm, shouldn't Schiit be paying for shipping back?


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> Hmm, shouldn't Schiit be paying for shipping back?


 
  He won't pay a dime. We just have to go through shipping insurance when it's shipping damage. It'll all get worked out with minimal pain and no cost.


----------



## rawrster

I'm not sure how it will work out yet. I'll wait until monday when I get instruction. Either way it does seem like they take care of their customers and definitely more responsive than some other companies I've dealt with.
   
  It does seem like usps claims can be done online however with evidence of damage, receipt and some kind of estimate on damage cost.


----------



## sphinxvc

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> He won't pay a dime. We just have to go through shipping insurance when it's shipping damage. It'll all get worked out with minimal pain and no cost.


 
   
   
  Nice.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> He won't pay a dime. We just have to go through shipping insurance when it's shipping damage. It'll all get worked out with minimal pain and no cost.


 
   
  Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> Nice.


 
  DUH! It's just the Schiit way.


----------



## jackiedh

There are few people or companies as customer oriented as Jason or Schiit as his statement above indicates--
   
  Schiit Happens--
   
  I am sure they will make it all GOOD and as painless as possible....
   
  Jack


----------



## lyrill

u hardly have to have a sense to figure out or expect that a company like schiit won't be a ****** and will pay for return shipping on shipping damage. but if u dent it yourself, then u sir have my disrespect.


----------



## Girls Generation

Uh... Confusion
   
  Quote: 





lyrill said:


> u hardly have to have a sense to figure out or expect that a company like schiit won't be a ****** and will pay for return shipping on shipping damage. but if u dent it yourself, then u sir have my disrespect.


----------



## rawrster

lol  now this is a first


----------



## tokendog

I currently have the Schiit Lyr with Matsu 6922 tubes with my LCD-2.2, HD-800s, and BD T1s.  I am contemplating upgrading to the Schiit Mjolnir but am not sure if it worth the difference in price.
   
  From what I've read on this board - yes, it appears to be worth the upgrade.
   
  The primary headphones I listen to are the LCD-2.2s followed by the HD-800s.  The T1s are not getting much head time.
   
  Any input on this specific setup in regards to upgrading from the Lyr to the Mjolnir?
   
  I prefer pystrance, dubstep, hip-hop, and rock < - in that order.  I also listen to Alison Krauss, Ellie Goulding, Adele, Joss Stone, etc. and a few other female vocalist.
   
  Thanks in advance for any input! I'll probably try out the Mjolnir any ways because of curiosity, but am interested in HF's feedback on it.


----------



## mikek200

I have the MJ's & the lcd2's
  I sold the T1's.
  HD800-cant comment..dont own them,or even listened to them.
   
  After using the Lyr/bifrost combinations,with a variety of tubes,ranging from Lorenz..to Ge's,which were all excellent,for about 8 months,all I can say that buying the mjolnir,is the 2nd best purchase I made ,since I started this hobby,last January...#1 being the He-6's.
   
  IMHO,the entire sound presentation has changed,more open,much more detailed,very strong  instrument seperation.
  Still have the excellent bass,x2..the lcd's & the MJ,are a perfect marraige.
  This combo,lets you forget about the technicalities of the headphones & even comfort {I am not totally happy with the lcd's comfort issue},so,you get totally immersed in the music.
  I have music,that I've been listening to since I was a young,but after re-hearing them again,especially some of my Brahms ,it was like hearing it ,for the first time,with 2/3X more clarity.
  Just my .02 cents


----------



## O8h7w

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> I've seen some weird things happen during shipping. My guess is the power cable plug. Also I just checked the plastic bag thing the amp came in and there is a slight hole in the area where I could see that part of the amp being put in.
> 
> Anyway it seems some other employee at Schiit will guide me through the steps on Monday. I guess it wasn't meant to be smooth sailing for me  The cable and then the dent lol


 
   
  I speak from experience, since my (original) Mjolnir was damaged in shipping too. One of the corners had a dent similar in size to yours.
   
  I wouldn't blame the power cord. It was in on of those air-bubble plastic bags, right? And that part of the Mjolnir should have been in the foam supports. Look for holes in the foam supports and in the box itself. If you find such holes, which I did, it is plain that something happened in shipping that really shouldn't have happened.
   
  Oh, and I can assure you (and the rest of the world) that customer support from Schiit is top notch.


----------



## paradoxper

I had my Mjolnir and Gungnir shipped in the same big box. ha. I can't imagine how damage was done, it's well packaged.
  I'd want to know what the box looked like when it was received it.


----------



## rawrster

Quote: 





o8h7w said:


> I speak from experience, since my (original) Mjolnir was damaged in shipping too. One of the corners had a dent similar in size to yours.
> 
> I wouldn't blame the power cord. It was in on of those air-bubble plastic bags, right? And that part of the Mjolnir should have been in the foam supports. Look for holes in the foam supports and in the box itself. If you find such holes, which I did, it is plain that something happened in shipping that really shouldn't have happened.
> 
> Oh, and I can assure you (and the rest of the world) that customer support from Schiit is top notch.


 
   
  I'll have to check that area then when I get home. However I got another email from them and all seems to work out. 
   
  It is nice dealing with a company like Schiit that values good customer service. It's not always about the product but customer service is equally important.
   
  I guess it works out since I have to ship my HD800 cables back after I get them in the mail and would have sucked to ship them back but have the amp just sitting here.


----------



## grokit

Glad it's getting worked out rawrster. A good look at the shipping carton was my first thought as well, if the amp took a hit in shipping then the box did too.


----------



## Girls Generation

Right now I'm wondering what kind of ridiculous cable MOT managed to screw the termination up.
   
  Quote: 





rawrster said:


> I'll have to check that area then when I get home. However I got another email from them and all seems to work out.
> 
> It is nice dealing with a company like Schiit that values good customer service. It's not always about the product but customer service is equally important.
> 
> I guess it works out since I have to ship my HD800 cables back after I get them in the mail and would have sucked to ship them back but have the amp just sitting here.


----------



## rawrster

I did check the shipping box and it seems there was some damage to the outside of the box which I did not really notice before. It does seem like the damage to the amp would fit the size of the box damage.
   
  Initial impressions are good but they won't last since I have to return the amp. They definitely are more neutral than the V200 which isn't surprising considering the V200 is a warm amp. I'm thinking if the Mjolnir wins out that I will sell the V200 and then use the funds to buy a balanced dac and then have the Anedio D1 as an all in one unit since the internal amp imo beats out the V200.
   
  This is a very good amp from the 20-30 minutes I've used it so far. I think I would need an amp like this one that would even make me think about selling the V200. Ok I was probably going to sell the V200 anyway but this is making me think about it a bit more. If I really wanted to I guess I could keep both and have two different set ups that sound different which I could do as well I guess...lol
   
  I wish Schiit would offer some kind of options where one could change the led color but that's a minor issue.


----------



## tokendog

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> I have the MJ's & the lcd2's
> I sold the T1's.
> HD800-cant comment..dont own them,or even listened to them.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Thanks for the response.  This is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## tokendog

Mjolnir and Q-Cable ordered for the LCD-2.  I'm think I may finally be near my audio nirvana until I can move up to either the LCD-3s or long-term a STAX setup.
   
  Should be a week or so and I'll be able to A/B it against the Lyr.


----------



## mikek200

Tokendog,
   
  Which Q cable did you get??


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





tokendog said:


> Mjolnir and Q-Cable ordered for the LCD-2.  I'm think I may finally be near my audio nirvana until I can move up to either the LCD-3s or long-term a STAX setup.
> 
> Should be a week or so and I'll be able to A/B it against the Lyr.


 
  Awesome! Make sure to post your impressions fo the Q in the appreciation thread.


----------



## tokendog

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> Tokendog,
> 
> Which Q cable did you get??


 
   
  The new French Silk one.  I got it terminated in 4 pin XLR with a 1/4 adapter cable.
   
  Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Awesome! Make sure to post your impressions fo the Q in the appreciation thread.


 
   
  I definitely will.  I was surprised to see that the Mjolnir shipped today despite the website saying it would take 3-5 days to ship.  I found myself feeling like a kid again when I got that e-mail.  I was figuring it would be some time next week, now I might actually get it this week.
   
  Unfortunately, according to the site, the Q-cable is going to take a bit longer.  Oh well, at least in the mean time I'll have the new amp to try out.


----------



## Neogeo333

The new silk version its very nice.  Same high quality Q cables but smoother than the old one.


----------



## sregor

I pulled the trigger on a Mjolnir just now. I have the great Appalachian cable from BTG Audio to go along with it, in its balanced goodness.
   
  Will report back after some extensive listening.


----------



## tokendog

Quote: 





sregor said:


> I pulled the trigger on a Mjolnir just now. I have the great Appalachian cable from BTG Audio to go along with it, in its balanced goodness.
> 
> Will report back after some extensive listening.


 
   
  Mine was supposed to be delivered tomorrow, but FedEx held it for a day for some odd reason and then changed the delivery date to Tuesday. 
   
  I was not amused.


----------



## IcedTea

I know this is a silly question, but if I were to buy the Mjolnir, could I connect my bifrost to it? Or is it more optimal to connect it to the Gungnir? I currently have the Bifrost/Valhalla combo, but after receiving my HE-400 I'm shopping for a new amp. 
   
  I had originally planned to get the Lyr, but if I tube roll a lot, I think it might be better to just save up for an amp that will be futureproof. (I most likely will get the HE-6 in the future when I have money, I'm really loving the planar headphones  )


----------



## Girls Generation

Yes, via RCA aka single ended. But it's theoretically optimal to connect via balanced aka Gungnir, you have more gain, and some obscure advantages, plus the fact that Schiit claims Gungnir to be quite a bit more superior than the Bifrost.
   
  I would hang on the Bifrost, sell the Valhalla, get the Mjolnir, and save a bit more for the Gungnir, then sell your Bifrost and pull the trigger. It's too bad you need to spend more $ on a balanced cable. I suggest Double Helix Cables since I found it was the cheapest reliable option amongst the different brands.
   
  Quote: 





icedtea said:


> I know this is a silly question, but if I were to buy the Mjolnir, could I connect my bifrost to it? Or is it more optimal to connect it to the Gungnir? I currently have the Bifrost/Valhalla combo, but after receiving my HE-400 I'm shopping for a new amp.
> 
> I had originally planned to get the Lyr, but if I tube roll a lot, I think it might be better to just save up for an amp that will be futureproof. (I most likely will get the HE-6 in the future when I have money, I'm really loving the planar headphones  )


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





icedtea said:


> I know this is a silly question, but if I were to buy the Mjolnir, could I connect my bifrost to it? Or is it more optimal to connect it to the Gungnir? I currently have the Bifrost/Valhalla combo, but after receiving my HE-400 I'm shopping for a new amp.
> 
> I had originally planned to get the Lyr, but if I tube roll a lot, I think it might be better to just save up for an amp that will be futureproof. (I most likely will get the HE-6 in the future when I have money, I'm really loving the planar headphones  )


 
  +1 to everything GG said. I'd only add that if you're planning on driving the HE-6...the Gungnir is a must.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> +1 to everything GG said. I'd only add that if you're planning on driving the HE-6...the Gungnir is a must.


 
   
   
  So with the Gungnir the MJ is able to drive the HE-6    -   good,  better than good,  great?
   
  Or did I misunderstand you here?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





preproman said:


> So with the Gungnir the MJ is able to drive the HE-6    -   good,  better than good,  great?
> 
> Or did I misunderstand you here?


 
  It's able to drive it better than good. But don't get me wrong here, a speaker amp is/will be better. 
   
  Mjolnir without Gungnir driving HE-6 sounds more like Lyr. It's ok, but there's a lot wrong.


----------



## Loevhagen

Anyone that has used the Mjolnir as a power amp? I.e. keep the volume pot on the Mjolnir on MAX - and use a pre (or DAC with pre/volume control).


----------



## Roscoeiii

Quote: 





loevhagen said:


> Anyone that has used the Mjolnir as a power amp? I.e. keep the volume pot on the Mjolnir on MAX - and use a pre (or DAC with pre/volume control).


 
   
  Not clear on why you might want to do this. I have heard of no issues with the volume control on this unit.


----------



## Loevhagen

Just out of curiosity. Maybe the full 5W was put into business. Cf. HE-6 discussions...


----------



## sregor

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Yes, via RCA aka single ended. But it's theoretically optimal to connect via balanced aka Gungnir, you have more gain, and some obscure advantages, plus the fact that Schiit claims Gungnir to be quite a bit more superior than the Bifrost.
> 
> I would hang on the Bifrost, sell the Valhalla, get the Mjolnir, and save a bit more for the Gungnir, then sell your Bifrost and pull the trigger. It's too bad you need to spend more $ on a balanced cable. I suggest Double Helix Cables since I found it was the cheapest reliable option amongst the different brands.


 
  The guys over at Blue Jeans Cables are fantastic and BTG Audio does phenomenal work for the price.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





sregor said:


> The guys over at Blue Jeans Cables are fantastic and BTG Audio does phenomenal work for the price.


 
  BJC only does interconnects though. I agree Brian does a fantastic job and has great prices.


----------



## sregor

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> BJC only does interconnects though. I agree Brian does a fantastic job and has great prices.


 
  Sorry, I should of been more clear. BJC for my balanced interconnects and BTG for my headphone cables.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





preproman said:


> So with the Gungnir the MJ is able to drive the HE-6    -   good,  better than good,  great?
> 
> Or did I misunderstand you here?


 
   
  When I heard it, it was better than most headphone amplifiers I have heard, but it definitely was not a speaker amp.


----------



## dcginc

PYST, any thought to XLR termination for Mjo and Gun?


----------



## Maxvla

They are on the way, not ready yet.


----------



## keph

well 2 days ago i just ordered a Mjolnir from Jason, He said that there is no Mjolnir in China at the moment so ill be the first owner in the whole China. Great news. Its now on backorder for 2 weeks so i guess i have to wait around 3 more weeks to listen to it.
   
  I will be pairing the Mjolnir with my Modded Stello DA220MKII, Stello U3 with external PSU and a Hifiman HE-500, LCD-2 Rev.1, HD650 and other headphones that i own.
   
   
  Can't wait !!!


----------



## O8h7w

The Mjolnir is, indeed, sensitive to the power you feed it. I had a problem with a whirring noise in one of the channels, which I didn't remember from my initial testing (just an hour or so) in another location. I have now loaned an isolation transformer from my uncle, who is both an audiophile and an electrician. He says that if this doesn't solve the problem, something is broken.
   
  Well, it _almost _solved the problem. The disturbing whir is right now completely gone, but though faint it has been audible through quiet music in spite of this 15 kilograms of humming black box. Suggestions? 
   
  Oh, and the already low noise floor is cut in half! This makes it even lower than I described in an early post - from the first location. Through Denon 2000's, it is now lower than the noise floor of most places I've ever been. In accordance with Murphy's law, this room is still a lot more quiet than that. On the other hand, this setup does anyway make you want to listen at higher volumes than your ears will allow. It's pure fun.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





o8h7w said:


> The Mjolnir is, indeed, sensitive to the power you feed it. I had a problem with a whirring noise in one of the channels, which I didn't remember from my initial testing (just an hour or so) in another location. I have now loaned an isolation transformer from my uncle, who is both an audiophile and an electrician. He says that if this doesn't solve the problem, something is broken.
> 
> Well, it _almost _solved the problem. The disturbing whir is right now completely gone, but though faint it has been audible through quiet music in spite of this 15 kilograms of humming black box. Suggestions?
> 
> Oh, and the already low noise floor is cut in half! This makes it even lower than I described in an early post - from the first location. Through Denon 2000's, it is now lower than the noise floor of most places I've ever been. In accordance with Murphy's law, this room is still a lot more quiet than that. On the other hand, this setup does anyway make you want to listen at higher volumes than your ears will allow. It's pure fun.


 
  Unresolved ground loop, dirty power, bad interconnects....


----------



## tokendog

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Unresolved ground loop, dirty power, bad interconnects....


 
   
  You trolling?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





tokendog said:


> You trolling?


 






NoU


----------



## tokendog

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Unresolved ground loop, dirty power, bad interconnects....


 
   
  Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> NoU


 
   
   
  Just trying to figure out what you meant by the first post.  My bad.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





tokendog said:


> Just trying to figure out what you meant by the first post.  My bad.


 
  Well, if you read his post...he was talking about hearing some noise in one of his channels. That usually sounds like a ground loop, but I've also
  experienced some weird noise on my Lyr from "faulty or crappy" interconnects. RCA specifically.
   
   
  Sorry If my post came off as somewhat....idk..."trollish" haha.


----------



## tokendog

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Well, if you read his post...he was talking about hearing some noise in one of his channels. That usually sounds like a ground loop, but I've also
> experienced some weird noise on my Lyr from "faulty or crappy" interconnects. RCA specifically.
> 
> 
> Sorry If my post came off as somewhat....idk..."trollish" haha.


 
   
  I haven't experienced any of those issues with my Schiit gear, but it's something to watch for.  I have a Mjolnir coming this Tuesday and I'll see if it has any of the issues you mentioned.  The Lyr is somewhat known for the noise, but I haven't read much about the Mjolnir having those issues.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





tokendog said:


> I haven't experienced any of those issues with my Schiit gear, but it's something to watch for.  I have a Mjolnir coming this Tuesday and I'll see if it has any of the issues you mentioned.  The Lyr is somewhat known for the noise, but I haven't read much about the Mjolnir having those issues.


 
  Me either, which is why I'm sure his unit may have a problem or there is another culprit. My Lyr only exhibited noise when the pot was maxed.
  But when I had the RCA problems, there was audible noise even before 1 o'clock. 
   
  My Mjolnir and Gungnir are whisper quiet.


----------



## Chris J

o8h7w said:


> The Mjolnir is, indeed, sensitive to the power you feed it. I had a problem with a whirring noise in one of the channels, which I didn't remember from my initial testing (just an hour or so) in another location. I have now loaned an isolation transformer from my uncle, who is both an audiophile and an electrician. He says that if this doesn't solve the problem, something is broken.
> 
> Well, it _almost_ solved the problem. The disturbing whir is right now completely gone, but though faint it has been audible through quiet music in spite of this 15 kilograms of humming black box. Suggestions?
> 
> Oh, and the already low noise floor is cut in half! This makes it even lower than I described in an early post - from the first location. Through Denon 2000's, it is now lower than the noise floor of most places I've ever been. In accordance with Murphy's law, this room is still a lot more quiet than that. On the other hand, this setup does anyway make you want to listen at higher volumes than your ears will allow. It's pure fun.




Do you drive the Mojo Balanced or Single Ended?


----------



## paradoxper




----------



## rawrster

So I finally gotten around to packing my Mjolnir back to Schiit as I have been really busy and didn't know the places around me did not accept a drop off of Fedex ground on weekends until I looked it up yesterday.
   
  All I'll have now is my D1 as a dac/amp since I'm selling the amp so I packed that away and I notice a good difference between the Mjolnir amp and the D1 dac. I found the D1 to be superior to the V200 but just haven't gotten around to selling it but I guess it's good to know that my purchase is actually justified since I need something better than the internal amp of my dac  Hopefully I'll have another Mjolnir in say 2 weeks or so after they receive the amp.
   
  I'm pretty impressed with this amp after spending say a week with it or so.


----------



## tokendog

Mjolnir arrives tomorrow, Q cables are still MIA but I'm within the 10-14 day lead time window so that's as expected.  Any options on adapters for my unbalanced LCD-2s?   I see a TRS female to 3-pin XLR adapter that I can order and it would be here tomorrow, but I have a hunch that will not work.  I do not see any female TRS to 4-pin XLR adapters and I'm assuming there is a reason for that.  Any input?  I'm not that experienced with cables and interconnects.


----------



## rawrster

My guess is that a TRS and balanced audio do not share the same pin outs. An unbalanced plug would have the left, right and then a shared ground. A 4 pin would have the L+. L-. R+. R-.


----------



## Roscoeiii

Quote: 





tokendog said:


> Mjolnir arrives tomorrow, Q cables are still MIA but I'm within the 10-14 day lead time window so that's as expected.  Any options on adapters for my unbalanced LCD-2s?   I see a TRS female to 3-pin XLR adapter that I can order and it would be here tomorrow, but I have a hunch that will not work.  I do not see any female TRS to 4-pin XLR adapters and I'm assuming there is a reason for that.  Any input?  I'm not that experienced with cables and interconnects.


 
  I would talk to Schiit about this. That way you are sure you don't mess up any of your nice expensive equipment. Because Schiit is explicit that this amp needs to be run with balanced and balanced only headphones.


----------



## Girls Generation

You do NOT want to have an SE to balanced adapter.
   
  That is why you get cables terminated in dual 3pin or 4pin XLR and get a balanced to SE adapter.
  Quote: 





tokendog said:


> Mjolnir arrives tomorrow, Q cables are still MIA but I'm within the 10-14 day lead time window so that's as expected.  Any options on adapters for my unbalanced LCD-2s?   I see a TRS female to 3-pin XLR adapter that I can order and it would be here tomorrow, but I have a hunch that will not work.  I do not see any female TRS to 4-pin XLR adapters and I'm assuming there is a reason for that.  Any input?  I'm not that experienced with cables and interconnects.


----------



## nigeljames

Yes you will have to careful if using an unbalanced TRS to balanced XLR. It could make some amps go BOOM!!
   
  Seriously not a good idea unless you have it confirmed from amp builder that it won't cause any problems.
  I made one myself for my unbalanced T1's going into my balanced Audio-gd Roc.Sounded very good but was advised that it was not safe to do so, so I stopped using it.
   
  As the Mjolnir is inherently balanced I would say it won't lead to a good conclusion, but I might be wrong.


----------



## hodgjy

The MJ has built in safety protection when using an unbalanced adapter.  It will shut off the amp.  This is clearly written on their product page.


----------



## tokendog

Well, that settles that.  I'll have a nice heavy paper weight until the cables arrive then.  I will also be sure to read and comprehend a little better next time around.
   
  Thanks for pointing it out, though.


----------



## Calypso

Quote: 





tokendog said:


> I do not see any female TRS to 4-pin XLR adapters and I'm assuming there is a reason for that.  Any input?  I'm not that experienced with cables and interconnects.


 
  The Schiit FAQ is a good place to start:
   
   
 *Why no single-ended outputs?*
 The circlotron-style topology is inherently balanced. You can’t get a single-ended output from it easily. To do that, we’d have to have an entirely separate gain stage, or sum the outputs, or have some kinda wacked out output-stage-switching arrangement—all of which we tried, and decided they screwed up the basic performance of the amp too much. So, no single-ended, sorry.

 *That’s cool, I’ll just use an adapter for my single-ended headphones, right?*
 One word: boom. Well, not actually, but you will trigger the internal protection.


----------



## tokendog

Quote: 





calypso said:


> The Schiit FAQ is a good place to start:
> 
> 
> *Why no single-ended outputs?*
> ...


 
   
  Yeah, my lack of ability to comprehend simple things like FAQs and informative text on websites has been made clear.  Thanks though. =P


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





tokendog said:


> Mjolnir arrives tomorrow, Q cables are still MIA but I'm within the 10-14 day lead time window so that's as expected.  Any options on adapters for my unbalanced LCD-2s?   I see a TRS female to 3-pin XLR adapter that I can order and it would be here tomorrow, but I have a hunch that will not work.  I do not see any female TRS to 4-pin XLR adapters and I'm assuming there is a reason for that.  Any input?  I'm not that experienced with cables and interconnects.


 
   
  Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> The MJ has built in safety protection when using an unbalanced adapter.  It will shut off the amp.  This is clearly written on their product page.


 
   
   
  Congrats on the purchase! Let us know your impressions when you finally get that cable in!  
   
  Also, what hogjy said, this would just shut the amp down as it triggers protection.


----------



## BournePerfect

Hey tokendog?-I think it'll trigger a shutdown protection mode! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  -Daniel


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





bourneperfect said:


> Hey tokendog?-I think it'll trigger a shutdown protection mode!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  It'd be much cooler if it just blew up, IMO.


----------



## Roscoeiii

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> It'd be much cooler if it just blew up, IMO.


 

 +1


----------



## tokendog

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> Congrats on the purchase! Let us know your impressions when you finally get that cable in!
> 
> Also, what hogjy said, this would just shut the amp down as it triggers protection.


 
   
  Thanks, and I definitely will.  I'm also checking out a pair of HE-6s tomorrow to see how I like them with the Mjolnir and in comparison to the LCD-2.2s. 
   
  Quote: 





bourneperfect said:


> Hey tokendog?-I think it'll trigger a shutdown protection mode!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> It'd be much cooler if it just blew up, IMO.


 
   
   
  LOL, thanks guys.  I appreciate the informative responses.   I will do better reading the FAQ and other materials going forward to avoid such an obviously avoidable mistake.  I guess I'll just blame it on me HOPING that it was possible so I could start enjoying the combination TOMORROW rather than when my Q cables arrive...but alas, I'll be content with the HE-6 that are arriving along with the Mjolnir tomorrow.  I was quite disappointed until I found out I would have those to hold me over for a bit. 
   
  Now I'm as happy as could be.  Work is going to drag on forever, I bet.  I won't be able to get home fast enough.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





tokendog said:


> LOL, thanks guys.  I appreciate the informative responses.   I will do better reading the FAQ and other materials going forward to avoid such an obviously avoidable mistake.  I guess I'll just blame it on me HOPING that it was possible so I could start enjoying the combination TOMORROW rather than when my Q cables arrive...but alas, *I'll be content with the HE-6 that are arriving along with the Mjolnir tomorrow*.  I was quite disappointed until I found out I would have those to hold me over for a bit.
> 
> Now I'm as happy as could be.  Work is going to drag on forever, I bet.  I won't be able to get home fast enough.


 
   
  The HE6 comes with a 4-pin balanced XLR termination and a single-ended TRS adapter, which is what people seem to be saying will shut down/blow up the Mjolnir. My opinion is that it will work just fine, as it is a balanced headphone first and foremost.


----------



## Girls Generation

I'm not sure what you mean by a balanced headphone but if the cable's terminated to SE, then an SE to balanced is not advised. That's what I've read over the years.
  Quote: 





grokit said:


> The HE6 comes with a 4-pin balanced XLR termination and a single-ended TRS adapter, which is what people seem to be saying will shut down/blow up the Mjolnir. My opinion is that it will work just fine, as it is a balanced headphone first and foremost.


----------



## grokit

A balanced headphone has two wires going to each driver, even if it is terminated with a TRS plug all you have to do is change the plug for balanced operation. It's the ones with a common ground (3 wires total) that you have to watch out for.


----------



## paradoxper

The reason for no SE adapters is because you'd be shorting two active outputs, triggering the internal protection.


----------



## grokit




----------



## O8h7w

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Do you drive the Mojo Balanced or Single Ended?


 
   
  Single-ended, from my Devilsound Audio Cable, the DAC.
   
  If I push the volume past 11 o'clock a typical background noise, more or less a plain white noise, starts to rise rapidly (less so with the DAC unplugged) -- but that is heads and shoulders above any normal listening levels. I repeat, I am using the problematically sensitive Denon 2000's here.
   
  Below 11 o'clock, there is a static background noise on an _extremely low_ level. Double-checking right now, I find to my honest surprise that the background noise is actually higher than the noise of my wondrously musical phone. This was not the case in my initial testing, in another location, with the dented unit I first got.
   
  But, in addition to this and in spite of a 230 => 230 isolation transformer, there is sometimes also a sort of whirring noise. Before the isolation transformer was put into work, this came from one of the channels and at a disturbingly high level. With the isolation transformer, this now comes from both channels and at a fraction of the earlier level. Sometimes a little louder, sometimes completely disappearing.
   
  In the coming weekend, I'll try to take this unit and the isolation transformer back to the first location and see what I find.


----------



## 45longcolt

Re: noise on the Mjolnir, here's what I learned the hard way.
   
  For a few days I stacked my Schiit on a scheelph (shelf) with less than an inch of space above the Mjolnir. After three hours listening, on two warm evenings, there was noise in both channels sounding a bit like a 60-cycle hum.  Finally it was obvious, lack of ventilation leading to overheating.
   
  Gave the amp more breathing room, and silence was restored.


----------



## Solude

My Mjolnir full on 100% had ZERO NONE NADA noise and I do nothing fancy other than a Monster power bar and Quail hospital grade, read $6, power cables with the W4S DAC-2 connected.


----------



## Loevhagen

Noiseless here as well, and I use the power cables that came with the boxes.


----------



## O8h7w

Quote: 





45longcolt said:


> Re: noise on the Mjolnir, here's what I learned the hard way.
> 
> For a few days I stacked my Schiit on a scheelph (shelf) with less than an inch of space above the Mjolnir. After three hours listening, on two warm evenings, there was noise in both channels sounding a bit like a 60-cycle hum.  Finally it was obvious, lack of ventilation leading to overheating.
> 
> Gave the amp more breathing room, and silence was restored.


 
   
  How hot would you say the Mjolnir was by then? How hot does it run now? 'Cause I keep hearing how this Schiit runs _*hot*_, but my amp doesn't feel hot to me. It takes at least two hours before it's on a steady temperature... which, indeed, have lead me to partially block the vents with the manual until it's warm. This could be the culprit, come to think of it. But I still can't see how anyone would call this hot. I guess I'm hunting down a thermometer now.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





o8h7w said:


> How hot would you say the Mjolnir was by then? How hot does it run now? 'Cause I keep hearing how this Schiit runs _*hot*_, but my amp doesn't feel hot to me. It takes at least two hours before it's on a steady temperature... which, indeed, have lead me to partially block the vents with the manual until it's warm. This could be the culprit, come to think of it. But I still can't see how anyone would call this hot. I guess I'm hunting down a thermometer now.


 
  I wanted to know how warm it got as well. Mine hasn't gotten hot ever, never turned off in a week so far. It's warm, but not toasty.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





o8h7w said:


> It takes at least two hours before it's on a steady temperature... which, indeed, have lead me to partially block the vents with the manual until it's warm.


 
   
  The heat is generated from the bottom and has to wrap around to heat up.  Mine stabilized after about 24 hours, maybe more.  Once fully stable it's about the same as a B22 or Peak.


----------



## Argo Duck

FWIW the large, flat footprint suggests it would be easy to keep cool. Large area to distribute heat over (conduction); efficient ventilation (convection).
   
  That said, there needs to be somewhere for the hot air to escape to.
   
  Any more Gungnir/Mjolnir impressions?


----------



## jackiedh

120 F on the bottom hottest spot---115 F at the top vents on mine---On for a week straight
   
  GUNGIR sitting underneath
   
  jack


----------



## tokendog

Mine came in today...this thing is beautiful and massive.  I feel like I could kill a home intruder with this thing if necessary.  It's well made, solid, and currently being drooled over as I try to find the best place on my desk for it.
   
  I think I need a bigger desk.  Especially if I am planning on adding the Gungnir to the setup.
   
  The poor little Lyr looks meak in comparison to it.  The Lyr still has those sexy tubes sticking out of the top of it though.  It does have that.


----------



## grokit

Cause of death? Thor's hammer to the head, whump!


----------



## rawrster

Quote: 





tokendog said:


> Mine came in today...this thing is beautiful and massive.  I feel like I could kill a home intruder with this thing if necessary.  It's well made, solid, and currently being drooled over as I try to find the best place on my desk for it.
> 
> I think I need a bigger desk.  Especially if I am planning on adding the Gungnir to the setup.
> 
> The poor little Lyr looks meak in comparison to it.  The Lyr still has those sexy tubes sticking out of the top of it though.  It does have that.


 
  It definitely is massive. I did not expect the size of the Mjolnir to be that big when I ordered it but then again I didn't look at the specs. I did buy a rack however shortly afterwards 
   
  My Mjolnir shipped today so hopefully no shipping damage this time around. I'm hoping it comes by the weekend  My D1 has a good amp inside but I'm missing something with the Mjolnir.


----------



## tokendog

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> It definitely is massive. I did not expect the size of the Mjolnir to be that big when I ordered it but then again I didn't look at the specs. I did buy a rack however shortly afterwards
> 
> My Mjolnir shipped today so hopefully no shipping damage this time around. I'm hoping it comes by the weekend  My D1 has a good amp inside but I'm missing something with the Mjolnir.


 
   
  Yeah, I'm letting mine burn-in along with the new HE-6 as I type this.  I'm already impressed.  I definitely have not spent enough time with it to get a good feel for it, not by any means, but it was nice to flip the switch, put the cans on, and not instantly be let down.
   
  In fact, it was the opposite.  I was instantly impressed and am looking forward to next few weeks as I listen to the new combination... plus when my Q cables come in and I can use the Mjolnir with my LCD-2.2s.
   
  I'm pretty much a 100% Schiit fan boy now.


----------



## mikek200

Quote: 





tokendog said:


> Yeah, I'm letting mine burn-in along with the new HE-6 as I type this.  I'm already impressed.  I definitely have not spent enough time with it to get a good feel for it, not by any means, but it was nice to flip the switch, put the cans on, and not instantly be let down.
> 
> In fact, it was the opposite.  I was instantly impressed and am looking forward to next few weeks as I listen to the new combination... plus when my Q cables come in and I can use the Mjolnir with my LCD-2.2s.
> 
> I'm pretty much a 100% Schiit fan boy now.


 
  I started to hear a some changes about 40 hours in...lcd's take on a beautiful deep clear bass...a major change from the Lyr.
  After about 100 hours,just amazing..excellent clarity,detail,presence..
   
  Gungir ,will  be my next purchase,after reading some of the most recent reviews...


----------



## Bolardito

Yeah mine changed quite noticeable for the better after 100 hours using the HD800..


----------



## keph

you guys are making jealous...till now i have no idea when will they ship my Mjolnir...


----------



## Blurpapa

Hi guys. Need help on a question. 
I find myself re thinking a Mjolnir purchase due to its large foot print. May I know, as per your opinions, if there are detrimental effects to placing the Mjolnir permanently on its side? I have the ventilation issues all thought out, but would like your views on a sideways placement of the amp please. 

Jason. If you see this message, I would be greatly appreciative if you can jump in and give me your blessings.

Thanks everyone. 

John


----------



## tokendog

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> I started to hear a some changes about 40 hours in...lcd's take on a beautiful deep clear bass...a major change from the Lyr.
> After about 100 hours,just amazing..excellent clarity,detail,presence..
> 
> Gungir ,will  be my next purchase,after reading some of the most recent reviews...


 
   
  Quote: 





bolardito said:


> Yeah mine changed quite noticeable for the better after 100 hours using the HD800..


 
   
  Quote: 





keph said:


> you guys are making jealous...till now i have no idea when will they ship my Mjolnir...


 
   
   
  That amazing moment when you realize that your audio nirvana has not been reached but you just got several steps closer...I am in awe at how good this combination sounds this early on.  I have not heard the HE-6 from a speaker tap, but from the Mjolnir, even without much burn in at all, it sounds simply amazing...Seriously.  It's amazing.
   
  Yes, I realize it's the new toy effect.  Yes, I realize it will only get better... but this is impressive.  I'm going to refrain from posting about it for another couple of days as it sinks in, burn-ins in, etc.  but for those of you who have not heard the HE-6 out of a speaker tap - therefore can not compare it to that setup - the HE-6 out of the Mjolnir is AMAZING.  It's better than the LCD-2s out of the Lyr IMO, as impulsive as it may be - I know what my ears and mind are telling me and this is simply superior.
   
  Now, I'm EXTREMELY anxious to get my Q-cables in so I can see if it's the HE-6 / Mjolnir combo or the Mjolnir itself.  
   
  My wife has listened to every head phone I've owned with her favorite songs and turned her nose up at every single one of them, always going back to her favorites, the LCD-2.2s.  She listened to the HE-6 and gave me the approving nod... she's just as anxious for the q cables as I am so we can see if the LCD-2.2s still hold their reign in this household.
   
  Color me impressed.  More to come after I've given it some time to boil and then simmer in the pot.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





blurpapa said:


> Hi guys. Need help on a question.
> I find myself re thinking a Mjolnir purchase due to its large foot print. May I know, as per your opinions, if there will detrimental effects if I place the Mjolnir on its side? I have ventilation issues all thought out, but would like your thoughts on a sideways placement.
> Jason. If you see this message, I would be greatly appreciative if you can jump in and give me your blessings.
> Thanks everyone.
> John


 
  I think if you were to put some kind of big feet on the Mjolnir (sorbothane footers or something similar) it might work out.
  You'd be blocking much less of the vents than if you were to just stand it sideways with nothing to increase airflow.
   
  I'd really be worried about it falling over though, so I'd say maybe, but be careful. OR try to find some way of clearing desk space for the amp.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





tokendog said:


> That amazing moment when you realize that your audio nirvana has not been reached but you just got several steps closer...I am in awe at how good this combination sounds this early on.  I have not heard the HE-6 from a speaker tap, but from the Mjolnir, even without much burn in at all, it sounds simply amazing...Seriously.  It's amazing.
> 
> Yes, I realize it's the new toy effect.  Yes, I realize it will only get better... but this is impressive.  I'm going to refrain from posting about it for another couple of days as it sinks in, burn-ins in, etc.  but for those of you who have not heard the HE-6 out of a speaker tap - therefore can not compare it to that setup - the HE-6 out of the Mjolnir is AMAZING.  It's better than the LCD-2s out of the Lyr IMO, as impulsive as it may be - I know what my ears and mind are telling me and this is simply superior.
> 
> ...


 
  Glad you're enjoying your Mjolnir, tokendog. I feel the same way about how good Mjolnir drives HE-6. I am driving the HE-6
  fully balanced with Mjolnir and Gungnir, it'd be interesting to know how much better or marginal fully balanced is vs SE at driving HE-6.


----------



## tokendog

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Glad you're enjoying your Mjolnir, tokendog. I feel the same way about how good Mjolnir drives HE-6. I am driving the HE-6
> fully balanced with Mjolnir and Gungnir, it'd be interesting to know how much better or marginal fully balanced is vs SE at driving HE-6.


 
   
  Definitely.  Any thing I could do to improve this would be eagerly accepted.  I'd be content if someone told me this is it, this is as good as it gets, but I know better.  So on continues the quest to find the perfect combination.
   
  While I wait for the Q-cables for my LCD-2s, I am going to give the HE-6 a lot of listening time.  Then I'll switch to the LCD-2s and do the same...then it will be time to decide which to keep.  I will eventually try out the LCD-3s, but I think I'm going to allow ignorance to be bliss for a while once I sort this out.
   
  In the interim, I plan on getting the Gungnir to finish up this good Schiit combo I have going here.  I'll work on cables, etc. and get all of that right quality-wise.
   
  I just need someone to confirm to me that the Gungnir kills the Titanium HD in sound quality.  I was going to go to Bifrost but was told the upgrade wasn't _that_ significant over the TiHD...so I'm certain if the Gungnir is significantly better than the Bifrost, then now an upgrade becomes something of reasonable consideration.
   
  The only thing I don't enjoy about the HE-6 is the 1 year warranty.  Anyways, this is an Mjolnir thread and it's here to stay.  That's for sure.   Well done once again, Schiit.


----------



## Blurpapa

paradoxper said:


> I think if you were to put some kind of big feet on the Mjolnir (sorbothane footers or something similar) it might work out.
> You'd be blocking much less of the vents than if you were to just stand it sideways with nothing to increase airflow.
> 
> I'd really be worried about it falling over though, so I'd say maybe, but be careful. OR try to find some way of clearing desk space for the amp.




Thanks for your thoughts Paradoxper! Really appreciate them. 

It's actually going to be a bedside rig and that darned bedside cabinet of mine is slightly too narrow at only 400mm wide! I have the space between the bed and the cabinet to play with, and its enough to accomodate the height of the Mjolnir. 

I may still be able to place the Mjolnir flat below my bed but the prospect of splashing out more dough for 2m long balanced interconnect cables between my DAC and the Mjolnir was what led me to explore a vertical placement. 

Thanks again! BTW are you residing in Asia?

Cheers.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





blurpapa said:


> Thanks for your thoughts Paradoxper! Really appreciate them.
> It's actually going to be a bedside rig and that darned bedside cabinet of mine is slightly too narrow at only 400mm wide! I have the space between the bed and the cabinet to play with, and its enough to accomodate the height of the Mjolnir.
> I may still be able to place the Mjolnir flat below my bed but the prospect of splashing out more dough for 2m long balanced interconnect cables between my DAC and the Mjolnir was what led me to explore a vertical placement.
> Thanks again! BTW are you residing in Asia?
> Cheers.


 
  Remove the cabinet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I know some people stood their Asgard straight up, exactly what they did for feet or even security, I don't know.
  I would just have the big worry of ventilation, if it's sturdy enough not to fall over. I hope you also have a long headphone cable, or
  are very still when listening to tunes. Let us know what you end up deciding to do and how it all works out.
   
  No, I'm in the U.S.A. What gave you the idea otherwise?


----------



## Blurpapa

paradoxper said:


> Remove the cabinet!   I know some people stood their Asgard straight up, exactly what they did for feet or even security, I don't know.
> I would just have the big worry of ventilation, if it's sturdy enough not to fall over. I hope you also have a long headphone cable, or
> are very still when listening to tunes. Let us know what you end up deciding to do and how it all works out.
> 
> No, I'm in the U.S.A. What gave you the idea otherwise? :bigsmile_face:




Roger that Paradoxper! I will try to snap a pic of my setup when it's all done. Ive just visited the DIY shop to pick up some cables and XLR plugs in anticipation of collecting the Mjolnir this weekend. Thanks for having an interest 

It's the time of your replies  Aren't the rest of your countrymen fast asleep at the times of your posts? Don't you need any sleep?

Cheers!!


----------



## keph

Well cant wait for the Mjolnir to arrive. Jason haven't replied my e-mail yet and i still don't know when will Mjolnir be shipped. Once it arrive i will compare it with my WA6SE and La-Figaro 339. My main Headphones are the LCD-2 Rev.1 and HE-500 all with Norse audio Norn V2 8-Wire cable with a 4pin XLR connector. 
   
  Arghhhh Can't wait any longer...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's been a week since i ordered them.


----------



## nigeljames

Quote: 





keph said:


> Well cant wait for the Mjolnir to arrive. Jason haven't replied my e-mail yet and i still don't know when will Mjolnir be shipped. Once it arrive i will compare it with my WA6SE and La-Figaro 339. My main Headphones are the LCD-2 Rev.1 and HE-500 all with Norse audio Norn V2 8-Wire cable with a 4pin XLR connector.
> 
> Arghhhh Can't wait any longer...
> 
> ...


 
   
  Just sold my Woo6se so would be interested in your comparison.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





blurpapa said:


> Roger that Paradoxper! I will try to snap a pic of my setup when it's all done. Ive just visited the DIY shop to pick up some cables and XLR plugs in anticipation of collecting the Mjolnir this weekend. Thanks for having an interest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Looking forward to it!
   
  Haha. Uh, sometimes I'm not sleeping this time. But there's plenty of others that aren't either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So don't single me out!


----------



## keph

Quote: 





nigeljames said:


> Just sold my Woo6se so would be interested in your comparison.


 
   
  Wow thats interesting..care to share some thoughts?? What headphones do you use??


----------



## nigeljames

Quote: 





keph said:


> Wow thats interesting..care to share some thoughts?? What headphones do you use??


 
   
  I use the LCD2.2's, Beyer t1's and HE6's.
   
  I always loved the Woo, its a fine amp but the fact that it can't really do the HE6's justice ( although I did not find it as bad as some people do) and is not as good as my Audio-gd Master-6 led me to sell it to help finance another more powerful amp. I am very interested in the Schiit statement amps when they see the light so impressions of the Mjolnir are welcome so I can get a better idea of what to expect.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





blurpapa said:


> Hi guys. Need help on a question.
> I find myself re thinking a Mjolnir purchase due to its large foot print. May I know, as per your opinions, if there are detrimental effects to placing the Mjolnir permanently on its side? I have the ventilation issues all thought out, but would like your views on a sideways placement of the amp please.
> Jason. If you see this message, I would be greatly appreciative if you can jump in and give me your blessings.
> Thanks everyone.
> John


 
  Functionally, it doesn't matter if you run it on its side, but I can't recommend it--it's WAYYY too tall and unstable that way.


----------



## Solude

Nods, I thought of rigging something up but by the time you have something stable... you haven't saved much desk space   For a bedside though, you could put it behind the nightstand.  It won't be a 10/10 after banging up against the wall and stand but it won't fall over either.


----------



## preproman

what's the Schiit statement amp suppose to be?  Hybrid, Solid State, Tube?  I read somewhere before but can't remember.  Two enclosures or one?  Gain switch?  On board heat sinks or the case will be the heat sink.  How many watts through it's balanced outputs?


----------



## Solude

> Might have been a dream but here we go...





> Hybrid, Solid State, Tube?





> Hybrid





> Two enclosures or one?





> One, full size.





> Gain switch?





> No.





> On board heat sinks or the case will be the heat sink.





> Case





> How many watts through it's balanced outputs?





> 10W, pulling this one out my arse


----------



## nigeljames

I thought Schiit were releasing 2 statement amps, one SS and the other a hybrid.
   
  Has that changed?


----------



## preproman

10 watts?  Good Greef..


----------



## Blurpapa

jason stoddard said:


> Functionally, it doesn't matter if you run it on its side, but I can't recommend it--it's WAYYY too tall and unstable that way.




Hi Jason. Thanks for taking the time to reply!  I know exactly what your concerns are but no worries! I will implement the plan only if I can satisfactorily work out a good solution on how to temporarily adhere the amp to a vertical surface where it's feet will be facing. Architecturally, i have a good plan…. I think 

Cheers!!


----------



## Blurpapa

solude said:


> Nods, I thought of rigging something up but by the time you have something stable... you haven't saved much desk space   For a bedside though, you could put it behind the nightstand.  It won't be a 10/10 after banging up against the wall and stand but it won't fall over either.




Hey Solude! How are things!?
Having the amp behind the night stand will render the volume knob a little too far from my reach. I am planning to shift the night stand about 3-4 inches away from the bed so as to create a snug gap for the Mjolnir. My bedframe is rather minimalist, but for this purpose, in a good way. The horizontal beam is 350mm off the floor, which means that the top of the sideways Mjolnir will be clamped down between the bed and the night stand. The vents will be below the bed, and thus not blocked. Anyway. Right now, its still just a plan and unlike the arrival of the Mjolnir, that may change


----------



## Maxvla

preproman said:


> 10 watts?  Good Greef..



Should actually be more than that.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Should actually be more than that.


 
  Which no longer makes it a headphone amp. But speakers....


----------



## Maxvla

paradoxper said:


> Which no longer makes it a headphone amp. But speakers....


----------



## Solude

That would be against Schiit policy.  Be hard to make a speaker amp in the price range they've talked about that would also be a better headphone amp than the Mjolnir.


----------



## keph

Quote: 





nigeljames said:


> I use the LCD2.2's, Beyer t1's and HE6's.
> 
> I always loved the Woo, its a fine amp but the fact that it can't really do the HE6's justice ( although I did not find it as bad as some people do) and is not as good as my Audio-gd Master-6 led me to sell it to help finance another more powerful amp. I am very interested in the Schiit statement amps when they see the light so impressions of the Mjolnir are welcome so I can get a better idea of what to expect.


 
   
  Thx for the explanation, Well i do prefer Tubes than Solid State though but from reading this thread it really convinced me to try a Solid State esp the Mjolnir. I used to own a Audio-gd C2C amp but i sold it and bought the WA6SE and i really love the Ortho/Tube combination. The next i want to try is a balanced set up, Since the Mjolnir is the bang for the buck i jumped in.
   
  well lets see if the Mjolnir sounds as good as they say and i might keep the WA6SE and Mjolnir.


----------



## Girls Generation

Did we get a HE-6 vs. LCD2r2 comparison out of the Mjolnir yet?


----------



## Chris J

10 Watts into 8 Ohms is a speaker amp!
   
  10 Watts into 50 Ohms is a headphone amp!


----------



## Maxvla

It bridges the gap if it has speaker taps, a la Beta 22


----------



## Blurpapa

Hi guys. 

I'm in Singapore so shipping will be expensive. But if I were in the US, I'd definitely give this cable maker a try. Even if just to do an A-B to contribute towards conclusion to the boutique cable vs normal cable discussion. I'm not affiliated to this guy at all. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/XLR-Balanced-Canare-L4E6S-Stereo-Pair-Cable-Neutrik-/380480918106?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item58966e125a#ht_720wt_1400

I've read good things from commercial guys on the Canare L4E6S. Seems like a very well built cable.


----------



## Girls Generation

"high condutive pure copper low capacitance stranded quad wire conductors"
   
I don't know why he's just not stating the casting process name of his wire. OCC/OFC/etc. 
   
Further, I'm sure many here use aftermarket cables, but refrain from advertising for many different reasons. 




  Quote: 





blurpapa said:


> Hi guys.
> I'm in Singapore so shipping will be expensive. But if I were in the US, I'd definitely give this cable maker a try. Even if just to do an A-B to contribute towards conclusion to the boutique cable vs normal cable discussion. I'm not affiliated to this guy at all.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/XLR-Balanced-Canare-L4E6S-Stereo-Pair-Cable-Neutrik-/380480918106?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item58966e125a#ht_720wt_1400
> I've read good things from commercial guys on the Canare L4E6S. Seems like a very well built cable.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Further, I'm sure many here use aftermarket cables, but refrain from advertising for many different reasons.


 
  LOL!


----------



## Chris J

girls generation said:


> "high condutive pure copper low capacitance stranded quad wire conductors"
> 
> 
> [COLOR=333333]I don't know why he's just not stating the casting process name of his wire. OCC/OFC/etc.
> ...




You can say you use aftermarket cables in this forum, I don't think the Science Forum Objective Nazis hang out here!
LOL!


----------



## aqsw

I just cannot pull the trigger on this amp and  dac. I love my Lyr and Bifrost. I do not want to get into ss again. I'm going to wait for the real good schiit.


----------



## tokendog

Quote: 





aqsw said:


> I just cannot pull the trigger on this amp and  dac. I love my Lyr and Bifrost. I do not want to get into ss again. I'm going to wait for the real good schiit.


 
   
  Make no mistake, this is real good Schiit.
   
  The Mjolnir is better than the Lyr, even with decent tubes, unless you specifically like the tube sound.  But I'd wait til you heard both (which I assume you haven't?) to decide if you like the tube sound THAT much.


----------



## vinyl addict

Quote: 





tokendog said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm in the same postion as *aqsw*... I love my HeadAmp GS-1 a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've been reading up on the Mjolnir but haven't come across any comparisons vs. the GS-1.
   
  Anyone??


----------



## Girls Generation

Maybe he's waiting for the Statement.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





vinyl addict said:


> I've been reading up on the Mjolnir but haven't come across any comparisons vs. the GS-1.


 
   
  The only reason to keep a GS-1 over the Mjolnir is if, one you have no balanced cables, and two you prefer a more laid back presentation.  The Mjolnir bests the GS-1 everywhere, assuming you like an active presentation.  Frankly its not even close.  Hopefully the new modules close the gap.
   
  If you want a better GS-1 that retains its character, get a Soloist.  With any luck Burson wakes up and cranks the bias on it and releases an MkII because although its rated to 4W its clearly only biased to maybe 200mW.  Lots of tolerance for the case to take more heat.  Sorry for the mini rant, just kills me when a manufacturer hobbles their own product for no reason.  Still my top pick for that character of amp, but can only imagine what could have been


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> It bridges the gap if it has speaker taps, a la Beta 22


 
   
  Speaker taps?
  On a solid state, OTL amp?


----------



## drez

Quote: 





blurpapa said:


> Hi Jason. Thanks for taking the time to reply!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I remember the Playstation 2 came with a small stand to allow it to be kept vertically - not sure if you are thinking of something similar.  To give a  bit of perspective I tried the Mjolnir at a local meet and it was about 1/8th the size of one of my AudioGD Ref/Master components,  My desk would have so much more room if I ended up with the Schiit balanced gear
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think the Mjolnir compared pretty favorably as well, more of a different sound signature than a clearly different class of component (for the amplifiers).  One person might prefer one or the other depending on what headphones or musical preferences they have.


----------



## nigeljames

Quote: 





drez said:


> I remember the Playstation 2 came with a small stand to allow it to be kept vertically - not sure if you are thinking of something similar.  To give a  bit of perspective I tried the Mjolnir at a local meet and it was about 1/8th the size of one of my AudioGD Ref/Master components,  My desk would have so much more room if I ended up with the Schiit balanced gear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Could you elaborate on that a bit more as to different sound signature of the Schiit and Audio-gd amps.
   
  I've got money waiting for the Statement Schiit amp!


----------



## drez

Quote: 





nigeljames said:


> Could you elaborate on that a bit more as to different sound signature of the Schiit and Audio-gd amps.
> 
> I've got money waiting for the Statement Schiit amp!


 
   
  It's hard to separate what was down to the Mjolnir I was listening to being not fully burned in , but compared to me Master 6 the Mjolnir had very punchy and well defined bass (maybe a little too insistent), overall a very neutral and trasnparent midrange and treble, maybe even a little more detailed and clean than the M6, but also more edgy and unforgiving.  My guess is that the bass will settle down a little, and the mids and treble become a little less edgy if the Mjolnir follows the typical trend of solid state burn-in.  I will hopefully get a chance to hear a substantially burned in Mjolnir in the future.  The unit I listened to new was probably a little too bright for the HE-6, but also clearly showed promise in the incredible bass performance.  I'm sure it had enough power for the HE-6.
   
  I wouldn't extrapolate that this is a sound signature of Schiit equipment in general, especially as the Mjolnir I was using was straight out of the box, and my Master 6 has many hundreds of hours on it.
   
  If the Statement is even better than the Mjolnir it should be a knockout.  You can tell that there is some serious engineering in the Mjolnir, and if I were sure that the treble and mids would be a little more forgiving I would have no reservations in buying one to use with my HE-6.


----------



## nigeljames

Quote: 





drez said:


> It's hard to separate what was down to the Mjolnir I was listening to being not fully burned in , but compared to me Master 6 the Mjolnir had very punchy and well defined bass (maybe a little too insistent), overall a very neutral and trasnparent midrange and treble, maybe even a little more detailed and clean than the M6, but also more edgy and unforgiving.  My guess is that the bass will settle down a little, and the mids and treble become a little less edgy if the Mjolnir follows the typical trend of solid state burn-in.  I will hopefully get a chance to hear a substantially burned in Mjolnir in the future.  The unit I listened to new was probably a little too bright for the HE-6, but also clearly showed promise in the incredible bass performance.  I'm sure it had enough power for the HE-6.
> 
> I wouldn't extrapolate that this is a sound signature of Schiit equipment in general, especially as the Mjolnir I was using was straight out of the box, and my Master 6 has many hundreds of hours on it.
> 
> If the Statement is even better than the Mjolnir it should be a knockout.  You can tell that there is some serious engineering in the Mjolnir, and if I were sure that the treble and mids would be a little more forgiving I would have no reservations in buying one to use with my HE-6.


 
   
  Thanks for your response. It basically re-inforced my own thoughts that I made after reading some of the Mjolnir comments.


----------



## olor1n

Whoever stated that these Mjolnir impressions are likely heavily influenced by source was spot on. With the Bifrost behind it and the HD800 at the end of the chain I never found the sound grating, but there was a slight etch in the upper registers apparent in some recordings. Depth also did not match the width of the soundstage. The centre image was too upfront and lacked some layers.
   
  These things are no longer evident with the Gungnir in place. The presentation is extended through both extremes of the frequency range, deep and taut through the low end, balanced and transparent throughout the mids and smooth and spacious through the treble. There's now precise placement of elements and gone is the 3 blob imaging. These qualities are in large part due to the Gungnir. I hear these differences through my speakers as well. What's apparent in regards to the Mjolnir though is that it allows all the good stuff through, unaltered. It is not inherently bright or abrasive, flat and lacking dimension.


----------



## aqsw

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Maybe he's waiting for the Statement.


 
  That's exactly what I meant.


----------



## 45longcolt

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> Whoever stated that these Mjolnir impressions are likely heavily influenced by source was spot on. With the Bifrost behind it and the HD800 at the end of the chain I never found the sound grating, but there was a slight etch in the upper registers apparent in some recordings. Depth also did not match the width of the soundstage. The centre image was too upfront and lacked some layers.
> 
> These things are no longer evident with the Gungnir in place. The presentation is extended through both extremes of the frequency range, deep and taut through the low end, balanced and transparent throughout the mids and smooth and spacious through the treble. There's now precise placement of elements and gone is the 3 blob imaging. These qualities are in large part due to the Gungnir. I hear these differences through my speakers as well. What's apparent in regards to the Mjolnir though is that it allows all the good stuff through, unaltered. It is not inherently bright or abrasive, flat and lacking dimension.


 
   
  x2
   
  If any of the Head-Fi heavy hitters are reviewing the Mjolnir, I hope they use a variety of DACs and/or other sources. I'd especially like to hear from anyone who has paired the Mjolnir with a DAC in the $2K, $5K or even >$10K range.
  I strongly suspect that because of its transparency to source, the Mjolnir will make a lot of people unhappy with the rest of their audio chain.
   
  I too replaced a Bifrost with Gungnir, and noticed much the same improvement. No surprise there should be great synergy between two components from the same company. But while most of us are used to mixing brands, the Mjolnir seems to be a lot more picky than usual about what it's partnered with.
   
  Question for other owners - would you be content with the Mjolnir as your only amp? (please ignore the must-use-balanced-phones aspect - I'm asking about sound not practicality.) Or, to refine the question, would you be content with the Mjolnir as your only Solid State amp?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





45longcolt said:


> Question for other owners - would you be content with the Mjolnir as your only amp? (please ignore the must-use-balanced-phones aspect - I'm asking about sound not practicality.) Or, to refine the question, would you be content with the Mjolnir as your only Solid State amp?


 
  I think Mjolnir is one of the only SS amps I'd want to have. The other being the new GS-X. Other than that, I don't find the B22, Violectric, Burson and so on as good.
  Tube amps are a different situation altogether. But I'd surmise it comes down to preferences more than anything.
   
  Mjolnir is currently my only amp. GS-X and statement are on the radar as far as interest. And the ECBA is the most desired amp.


----------



## tokendog

Quote: 





45longcolt said:


> x2
> 
> If any of the Head-Fi heavy hitters are reviewing the Mjolnir, I hope they use a variety of DACs and/or other sources. I'd especially like to hear from anyone who has paired the Mjolnir with a DAC in the $2K, $5K or even >$10K range.
> I strongly suspect that because of its transparency to source, the Mjolnir will make a lot of people unhappy with the rest of their audio chain.
> ...


 
   
  As of right now, yes.  I am very happy with the Mjolnir but I'm still in the honey moon period.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> I think Mjolnir is one of the only SS amps I'd want to have. The other being the new GS-X. Other than that, I don't find the B22, Violectric, Burson and so on as good.
> Tube amps are a different situation altogether. But I'd surmise it comes down to preferences more than anything.
> 
> Mjolnir is currently my only amp. GS-X and statement are on the radar as far as interest. And the ECBA is the most desired amp.


 
   
  Yes the ECBA is also one the my most desired amps.  As far as the B22, V200 (I assume) Burson amps are concern.  I can only speak for the B22.  It's not a listeners amp by a long shot so it's not going to be a technical master peace so to speak.  Now I assume the MJ is a very transparent, very resolving amp to the point of what the put in is what you get out.  Same goes with the GS-X.  The B2, V200 are more musical amps IMHO meaning a more fun experience - or a more fun amp to listen to.  That's why IMO say the MJ and the GS-X will be a great complement to a B22 or a V200.  
   
  MJ & GS-X = Transparent - B22 & V200, Burson = Colored (warm)
  In comparison.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Yes the ECBA is also one the my most desired amps.  As far as the B22, V200 (I assume) Burson amps are concern.  I can only speak for the B22.  It's not a listeners amp by a long shot so it's not going to be a technical master peace so to speak.  Now I assume the MJ is a very transparent, very resolving amp to the point of what the put in is what you get out.  Same goes with the GS-X.  The B2, V200 are more musical amps IMHO meaning a more fun experience - or a more fun amp to listen to.  That's why IMO say the MJ and the GS-X will be a great complement to a B22 or a V200.
> 
> MJ & GS-X = Transparent - B22 & V200, Burson = Colored (warm)
> In comparison.


 
  Just drool worthy... haaa
   
  The B22 is more musical and overall it's good. However I find the MJ more than marginally better. And yea, it's a transparent amp, so a musical amp would be nice. 
  But at the price of a commissioned build of a B22, I'd go with a tube amp like the Decware or EC super 7.
   
  I think at this point the B22 is just overpriced. But times change, things improve, it's expected. You do get a nice custom build, so there's that side to costs.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Just drool worthy... haaa
> 
> The B22 is more musical and overall it's good. However I find the MJ more than marginally better. And yea, it's a transparent amp, so a musical amp would be nice.
> But at the price of a commissioned build of a B22, I'd go with a tube amp like the Decware or EC super 7.
> ...


 
   
  Well I have not heard the MJ as of yet.  So your word is good.  Marginally better - Maybe - I still have to judge for myself.  That's why I love this hobby - don't you?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Well I have not heard the MJ as of yet.  So your word is good.  Marginally better - I guess  That's why I love this hobby - don't you?


 
  I'm picky about differentials. Marginal = non hyperbole. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really do. And of course, that's what makes this hobby great.


----------



## vinyl addict

Quote: 





solude said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 All my gear is unbalanced and I do like a laid back presentation with the LCD-2.  Your input and observations are much appreciated.


----------



## Blurpapa

Up til now I've only listened to my LCD2r2 through my SR71B and I'm glad to report that the Mjolnir has presented me with a very significant upgrade, and at what I think is a fair price. I now have a much better picture of what the LCDs are capable of. Wow.


----------



## Calypso

Quote: 





solude said:


> With any luck Burson wakes up and cranks the bias on it and releases an MkII because although its rated to 4W its clearly only biased to maybe 200mW.  Lots of tolerance for the case to take more heat.  Sorry for the mini rant, just kills me when a manufacturer hobbles their own product for no reason.  Still my top pick for that character of amp, but can only imagine what could have been


 
  Maybe that´s what they have done in the new Conductor?
   
  Quote from the 6moons Conductor review: _*The Soloist's internal 25-watt power dissipation has gotten beefed up to 45 watts*_.


----------



## .Sup

solude said:


> The heat is generated from the bottom and has to wrap around to heat up.  Mine stabilized after about 24 hours, maybe more.  Once fully stable it's about the same as a B22 or Peak.



Do they sell amps with noise? Who would buy that. I'd think no noise on any level is logical.


----------



## rawrster

My amp is supposed to arrive tomorrow but I won't be home then so hopefully someone is home to pick it up. If not I'll get it Wednesday or Thursday by picking it up somewhere.
   
  I'm looking forward to getting it back


----------



## sphinxvc

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> Whoever stated that these Mjolnir impressions are likely heavily influenced by source was spot on. With the Bifrost behind it and the HD800 at the end of the chain I never found the sound grating, but there was a slight etch in the upper registers apparent in some recordings. Depth also did not match the width of the soundstage. The centre image was too upfront and lacked some layers.
> 
> These things are no longer evident with the Gungnir in place. The presentation is extended through both extremes of the frequency range, deep and taut through the low end, balanced and transparent throughout the mids and smooth and spacious through the treble. There's now precise placement of elements and gone is the 3 blob imaging. These qualities are in large part due to the Gungnir. I hear these differences through my speakers as well. What's apparent in regards to the Mjolnir though is that it allows all the good stuff through, unaltered. It is not inherently bright or abrasive, flat and lacking dimension.


 
   
  Nice.


----------



## rawrster

I got my Mjolnir amp back today  I didn't think anyone was going to be home but got a nice surprise when I saw that tracking said it was shipped. There's also no dents or anything this time so I'm happy that Schiit handled everything even though it wasn't their fault. That's good customer service right there. 
   
  I have my rig as the D1 dac, Mjolnir amp and the HD800 and HE-6  I wasn't planning on buying the HE6 and selling the V200 amp but things change. I won't have any impressions for at least a week to give it a fair shot since both the HE6 and Mjolnir is new. I think I may get my AD2k balanced so I could use it on the Mjolnir as well but not sure yet. I'll have both my HD800 and HE-6 balanced so it does make sense but I'll give it some time first.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> I think I may get my AD2k balanced so I could use it on the Mjolnir as well but not sure yet.


 
   
   
  Only makes sense.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> I got my Mjolnir amp back today  I didn't think anyone was going to be home but got a nice surprise when I saw that tracking said it was shipped. There's also no dents or anything this time so I'm happy that Schiit handled everything even though it wasn't their fault. That's good customer service right there.
> 
> I have my rig as the D1 dac, Mjolnir amp and the HD800 and HE-6  I wasn't planning on buying the HE6 and selling the V200 amp but things change. I won't have any impressions for at least a week to give it a fair shot since both the HE6 and Mjolnir is new. I think I may get my AD2k balanced so I could use it on the Mjolnir as well but not sure yet. I'll have both my HD800 and HE-6 balanced so it does make sense but I'll give it some time first.


 
  Congrats on the turnaround rawrster! Great service is always appreciated....


----------



## rawrster

It could have been quicker had I shipped out the Mjolnir earlier but I can't complain about Schiit's customer service. It's nice to see a company delivering good products and not neglecting the customer service part of this. I feel many times we head-fi members are much more lenient when things go wrong and overlook that when the product is great.
   
  I don't think I'll recable my AD2k yet but eventually. I have never liked the cable as I felt it was a cable of a budget headphone rather than a headphone of the AD2k's ability. It will take a few months as I'm going to wait for my new toys to settle in. Also the AD2k will be my least used headphone so not really that important.
   
   
  The amp is just how I remember it. It sounds great out of the box and if it doesn't get any better that would be just fine with me and I wouldn't regret my purchase at all. I can only imagine what their statement amp is supposed to be like but I don't think I'll be going for that but of course things could change. I bought the HE-6 recently and have the HD800 so it would be interesting to see how things work out for those 2 headphones. I already know the HD800 sounds great with it and I have a feeling the HE-6 will be the same.


----------



## Girls Generation

I was under the impression that you could get your ad2k reterminated with other jacks so you can use your other cables to insert into the jack of the AD2k instead of getting a whole nother cable.
  Quote: 





rawrster said:


> It could have been quicker had I shipped out the Mjolnir earlier but I can't complain about Schiit's customer service. It's nice to see a company delivering good products and not neglecting the customer service part of this. I feel many times we head-fi members are much more lenient when things go wrong and overlook that when the product is great.
> 
> I don't think I'll recable my AD2k yet but eventually. I have never liked the cable as I felt it was a cable of a budget headphone rather than a headphone of the AD2k's ability. It will take a few months as I'm going to wait for my new toys to settle in. Also the AD2k will be my least used headphone so not really that important.
> 
> ...


----------



## rawrster

The AD2k does not have a replaceable cable. I don't like the stock cable anyway so I would need to send them in to get another cable. I would want a less springy cable and something that also looks nicer.


----------



## Girls Generation

Yes, my point is you could send your AD2ks off to someone like Peter at Double Helix Cables, and have the jacks replaced with common jacks like Audeze or in your case HD800/Hifiman so you can reuse your cables. This would count as modding your AD2Ks.
  Quote: 





rawrster said:


> The AD2k does not have a replaceable cable. I don't like the stock cable anyway so I would need to send them in to get another cable. I would want a less springy cable and something that also looks nicer.


----------



## rawrster

I didn't realize you were referring to that. I could get something like that done but I'll find out in a few months. I'm not sure exactly what I'll be doing with the AD2k yet. 
   
  Has anyone who have gotten their Mjolnir have any thoughts on them?


----------



## Maxvla

Final thoughts on the Mjolnir and BHA-1 as well as some comments on the Gungnir vs Bifrost: http://www.head-fi.org/t/631313/schiit-mjolnir-vs-bryston-bha-1-and-schiit-gungnir-vs-bifrost


----------



## BournePerfect

Nice impressions Maxvla!
   
  -Daniel


----------



## keph

yeahhhh...great news from Alex @ Schiit... He said that my Mjolnir will be shipped today. Amazing, i cant wait for it.


----------



## sregor

My Mjolnir was supposed to be delivered today, only to find out FedEx required a signature. Well, until tomorrow...


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





.sup said:


> Do they sell amps with noise? Who would buy that. I'd think no noise on any level is logical.


 
   
  Temperature stability, not sound.  No noise of any kind.


----------



## Loevhagen

OT in another tread - so copied here where it belongs:
   
   
_The Soloist is less fun than the Mjolnir. I could fall asleep listening to the Soloist with some good music playing (i.e. a good thing actually). I would really strive to get some sleep using the Mjolnir. _
   
_Having switched back and forth between the Soloist and the Mjolnir (using the LCD-3 and DAC V800), the difference in the amplifiers sound signature is significant. I would dare to say that the Soloist is "boring" and the Mjolnir is "engaging". And in addition, the Soloist is de facto tuned a tad more bright than the Mjolnir. That does not mean the Soloist is bright._
   
_The soundstage depth of the Mjolnir is less than the Soloist. The width not that different - if you listen carefully. The "lack" of depth of the Mjolnir tends to impose the impression that the Mjolnir sounds wider..._
   
_Disclaimer: Long time listening impressions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## longbowbbs

It is continually interesting to see how different amps affect people.The quest for "Your" perfect fit is a big part of the fun.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





loevhagen said:


> OT in another tread - so copied here where it belongs:
> 
> 
> _The Soloist is less fun than the Mjolnir. I could fall asleep listening to the Soloist with some good music playing (i.e. a good thing actually). I would really strive to get some sleep using the Mjolnir. _
> ...


 
   
   
  Interesting thoughts. I was hoping the somewhat brighter sound of my Soloist would cool off over time through burn on. Been running the amp for awhile now. It is a little bright, but I find it enjoyable, and smooth even with a pair of T1s. The Mjolnir is such an aggressive sound, just about anything would sound dull next to it.


----------



## Loevhagen

The "bright" sound of your Soloist won't cool off over time. Sorry.


----------



## Loevhagen

You might tune it a tad by using another source - maybe.


----------



## rawrster

I thought at first the HE6 pairing was a bit better than the HD800 although both sounded excellent the HE6 was a tiny bit better. However today I decided to stop being lazy and change the HD800 pads to a new one since the old ones I had were really old, had some color fading and the black was flaking off a bit. I changed the pads to the new ones and at the same time removed the Anaxilus mod and the HD800 pairing sounds even better. I don't know which one is the reason but it's probably a combination of the two. I never felt there was an issue with the HD800 but tried the mod anyway and it doesn't make a huge difference to me really.
   
  With both the HE6 and HD800 it really is hard to choose one. I'm leaning towards keeping them both but right now they sound very good.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> I thought at first the HE6 pairing was a bit better than the HD800 although both sounded excellent the HE6 was a tiny bit better. However today I decided to stop being lazy and change the HD800 pads to a new one since the old ones I had were really old, had some color fading and the black was flaking off a bit. I changed the pads to the new ones and at the same time removed the Anaxilus mod and the HD800 pairing sounds even better. I don't know which one is the reason but it's probably a combination of the two. I never felt there was an issue with the HD800 but tried the mod anyway and it doesn't make a huge difference to me really.
> 
> With both the HE6 and HD800 it really is hard to choose one. I'm leaning towards keeping them both but right now they sound very good.


 
   
  So i take it you find the D2 and the Mjolnir to be a good pairing?


----------



## rawrster

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> So i take it you find the D2 and the Mjolnir to be a good pairing?


 
  I have the D1 and I find it to be a good pairing. I have never heard the D2 however.
   
  I think as long as there's a high quality dac with not much coloration it should pair well with any amp depending on preferences.


----------



## QuadralSx

Stupid question, but can you hook the mjolnir up directly to my macbook pro without a DAC temporarily somehow? I plan on getting a Gungir but can't pull one right now, OR would getting the Gungnir first make more sense? The LCD3s drained me a bit lol.


----------



## Maxvla

I guess it's technically possible to use a 1/8 to RCA splitter, but ... don't.


----------



## Girls Generation

No offense, but I don't understand why you'd get an LCD3 if you have a limited budget, and no DAC or amp to drive it with. What was your thought process when you decided to buy the 3s over the 2s? Just super curious. I personally would've got the LCD2 and the Gungnir/Mjolnir because I honestly could not justify the improvements in the LCD3 to be worth an additional $1000. If you have enough to buy a Mjolnir OR a Gungnir, then you could've just got both and an LCD2, eh? Oh well.
  Quote: 





quadralsx said:


> Stupid question, but can you hook the mjolnir up directly to my macbook pro without a DAC temporarily somehow? I plan on getting a Gungir but can't pull one right now, OR would getting the Gungnir first make more sense? The LCD3s drained me a bit lol.


----------



## QuadralSx

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> No offense, but I don't understand why you'd get an LCD3 if you have a limited budget, and no DAC or amp to drive it with. What was your thought process when you decided to buy the 3s over the 2s? Just super curious. I personally would've got the LCD2 and the Gungnir/Mjolnir because I honestly could not justify the improvements in the LCD3 to be worth an additional $1000. If you have enough to buy a Mjolnir OR a Gungnir, then you could've just got both and an LCD2, eh? Oh well.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





girls generation said:


> No offense, but I don't understand why you'd get an LCD3 if you have a limited budget, and no DAC or amp to drive it with. What was your thought process when you decided to buy the 3s over the 2s? Just super curious. I personally would've got the LCD2 and the Gungnir/Mjolnir because I honestly could not justify the improvements in the LCD3 to be worth an additional $1000. If you have enough to buy a Mjolnir OR a Gungnir, then you could've just got both and an LCD2, eh? Oh well.


 
   
  The process of avoiding the "upgrade" alot of ppl seem to do from the lcd2 to lcd3, the fact that I haven't heard the LCD2s, and the way I see it, why not get the upgraded headphone rather than the amp, that's the more substantial upgrade TO ME. I have enough to buy the mjol or gug RIGHT NOW. That doesn't mean 2 weeks from now I won't be buying the other. Im going to buy 1 now and I want to use it til I get the other, what is wrong with that? I don't know why someone needs an unlimited budget to buy some headphones. Maybe you say that, because ppl often pair the LCD3s with expensive 3k amps, which of the ones I've seen, look horrible to be honest. I'd find it very hard to spend 3k on something that has 0 aesthetic appeal to me.


----------



## Maxvla

Mjolnir and Gungnir is a solid choice (semi pun intended).


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





quadralsx said:


> The process of avoiding the "upgrade" alot of ppl seem to do from the lcd2 to lcd3, the fact that I haven't heard the LCD2s, and the way I see it, why not get the upgraded headphone rather than the amp, that's the more substantial upgrade TO ME. I have enough to buy the mjol or gug RIGHT NOW. That doesn't mean 2 weeks from now I won't be buying the other. Im going to buy 1 now and I want to use it til I get the other, what is wrong with that? I don't know why someone needs an unlimited budget to buy some headphones. Maybe you say that, because ppl often pair the LCD3s with expensive 3k amps, which of the ones I've seen, look horrible to be honest. I'd find it very hard to spend 3k on something that has 0 aesthetic appeal to me.


 
  Maxvla's point is that all of the hi end headphones are part of a chain. If any component in the chain is a lower level piece then you will not get the full value from any of the others. The LCD3's are fantastic, unfortunately they require great source/DAC, Amp and possibly cables to reach their full potential.
   
  It does take time but you certainly have a great start in your future system with the LCD3's!


----------



## .Sup

longbowbbs said:


> Maxvla's point is that all of the hi end headphones are part of a chain. If any component in the chain is a lower level piece then you will not get the full value from any of the others. The LCD3's are fantastic, unfortunately they require great source/DAC, Amp and possibly cables to reach their full potential.
> 
> It does take time but you certainly have a great start in your future system with the LCD3's!



but the comfort...


----------



## Gary in MD

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Maxvla's point is that all of the hi end headphones are part of a chain. If any component in the chain is a lower level piece then you will not get the full value from any of the others. The LCD3's are fantastic, unfortunately they require great source/DAC, Amp and possibly cables to reach their full potential.
> 
> It does take time but you certainly have a great start in your future system with the LCD3's!


 
   
  Actually, I heard the LCD-3s as clearly better than the -2s just using my ancient Carver CD changer and my equally old Adcom preamp's headphone jack.  Granted, my setup is not as good as it would be with all that high quality Schitt driving the LCD-3s, but I felt it was good enough to pay the difference, knowing that I could always judiciously upgrade the upstream chain one piece at a time later.
   
  Given that I could hear the difference, it made sense to me (and apparently to Quad as well) to buy the LCD-3s first, and get the enjoyment from them while I slowly gathered the supporting cast.  Now I'm inching closer to blowing some bucks on a Mjolnir (no thanks to all of you... couldn't just a few of you really hate this amp?)... and a few other things as well , but until I do, I'll be pretty happy listening to the Audezes and looking forward to getting even more from them when I do finally pop for the new hardware.


----------



## longbowbbs

If you can hear the differences then it makes the investment a good one.


----------



## grokit

*QuadralSx* you will be fine, and when you upgrade to a Gungnir DAC in the future you will certainly appreciate it.


----------



## Girls Generation

Ah, I took from your post as not having enough of a budget to really spend without hesitation, meaning an LCD3 right off the bat would not make much sense. You could've given the 2s a try just to see if you can really justify the $1000 price hike, instead of getting it just for the sake of having the best, but that's your choice which I will not refute. If your original intention was to get the 3, mjo/gung, with adequate budget in mind, then by all means. Sorry if I came off as being a bit rude.


----------



## Blurpapa

Quote: 





gary in md said:


> ......was good enough to pay the difference, knowing that I could always judiciously upgrade the upstream chain one piece at a time later.
> 
> Given that I could hear the difference, it made sense to me (and apparently to Quad as well) to buy the LCD-3s first, and get the enjoyment from them while I slowly gathered the supporting cast.


 
   
  You actually save a lot of money in the long run this way. Rather than buying a whole chain of equipment which one can afford, then having to upgrade each one of them down the road.


----------



## Girls Generation

IMO, you still miss out on the journey climbing up, which also means less of a real appreciation of each upgrade, and how good the LCD3 'actually' are _in comparison_. YMMV. Further, you don't really lose that much as long as you buy used like many people here.
   
  Analogy: Mountain climbing: the journey up to see the view versus being heli-dropped at the top.
   
   
  Quote: 





blurpapa said:


> You actually save a lot of money in the long run this way. Rather than buying a whole chain of equipment which one can afford, then having to upgrade each one of them down the road.


----------



## .Sup

girls generation said:


> Analogy: Mountain climbing: the journey up to see the view versus being heli-dropped at the top.



lol good one. That statement reminded me about the Battlefield game


----------



## Solude

To add to the conversation, you might well prefer the LCD-2.  
   
  I have had the LCD-2 Rev1, Rev2 and the LCD-3 Unveiled(TM).  Though the LCD-3 bests the LCD-2 on technicalities, its also more finicky and sometimes crosses into unenjoyable.  The LCD-2 is much less critical and more forgiving in comparison while not being that far off on technicalities.  To be honest, recently it has crossed my mind more than once to give up the quest for the perfect LCD-3 rig and just grab an LCD-2 Rev2.5 Rosewood, a Mjolnir and be done :O  
   
  But lucky for my wife, none up for sale right now


----------



## Girls Generation

Quote: 





solude said:


> Unveiled(TM)


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





solude said:


> To add to the conversation, you night well prefer the LCD-2.
> 
> I have had the LCD-2 Rev1, Rev2 and the LCD-3 Unveiled(TM).  Though the LCD-3 bests the LCD-2 on technicalities, its also more finicky and sometimes crosses into unenjoyable.  The LCD-2 is much less critical and more forgiving in comparison while not being that far off on technicalities.  To be honest, recently it has crossed my mind more than once to give up the quest for the perfect LCD-3 rig and just grab an LCD-2 Rev2.5 Rosewood, a Mjolnir and be done :O
> 
> But lucky for my wife, none up for sale right now


 
   
  Im starting to think im going to do something similar, but itll be mjolnir and LCD-3 with my Anedio D2 running as dac...rather than the Stax setup that ive been dreaming about, I'm starting to think 5000 dollars is too much to spend on headphones, and im also realizing that i dont have the space for an amp big enough to power the HE-6s well, and while i havent heard the LCD-3s, i did love the LCD-2s to pieces.


----------



## Solude

You got a unicorn?  Wasn't sure the D2 was real, been 'next batch' forever now   The PWD2 is my last attempt, maybe the new GS-X but it's a lot of money just to be as happy as the LCD-2/HA-160D I lived with for years in ignorant bliss


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


solude said:


> You got a unicorn?  Wasn't sure the D2 was real, been 'next batch' forever now   The PWD2 is my last attempt, maybe the new GS-X but it's a lot of money just to be as happy as the LCD-2/HA-160D I lived with for years in ignorant bliss


 
   
  Haha its not a unicorn, but i did get in on the last batch, ive had it for the last several weeks now. Its pretty awesome so far, but ive only listened with my JH-13s so far with the built in headamp


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> Im starting to think im going to do something similar, but itll be mjolnir and LCD-3 with my Anedio D2 running as dac...rather than the Stax setup that ive been dreaming about, I'm starting to think 5000 dollars is too much to spend on headphones, and im also realizing that i dont have the space for an amp big enough to power the HE-6s well, and while i havent heard the LCD-3s, i did love the LCD-2s to pieces.


 
   
   
  Say "WHAT"  No Stax or HE-6 rig?  What is this world coming to?


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Say "WHAT"  No Stax or HE-6 rig?  What is this world coming to?


 
   
  Haha ive been doing alot of pondering the last couple days prepoman. I really really like the stax, but i really cant justify the cost. I also enjoy the HE-6s, but not only have i not had the chance to compare it to the LCD-3, but i realized that i really dont have the space for an amp for the HE-6s either, i want something that will fit on my desk, and none of the amps i was looking at for the HE-6s will fit. I also want to be able to take them with me places, and its just not feasable to do so with the HE-6s. So its not that i dont like them, just that the LCD-3s are probably the best cans i can get that will fit what i want. And since i loved the LCD-2, im pretty sure i will enjoy the LCD-3s as well.
   
  And i guess i cant say that i havent heard the lcd-3, but the one pair i have heard were veiled 

 Im also mostly just realizing that i want to have money for other hobbies as well  thats whats stopping me from geting the stax for the most part.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> Haha ive been doing alot of pondering the last couple days prepoman. I really really like the stax, but i really cant justify the cost. I also enjoy the HE-6s, but not only have i not had the chance to compare it to the LCD-3, but i realized that i really dont have the space for an amp for the HE-6s either, i want something that will fit on my desk, and none of the amps i was looking at for the HE-6s will fit. I also want to be able to take them with me places, and its just not feasable to do so with the HE-6s. So its not that i dont like them, just that the LCD-3s are probably the best cans i can get that will fit what i want. And since i loved the LCD-2, im pretty sure i will enjoy the LCD-3s as well.
> 
> And i guess i cant say that i havent heard the lcd-3, but the one pair i have heard were veiled
> 
> Im also mostly just realizing that i want to have money for other hobbies as well  thats whats stopping me from geting the stax for the most part.


 
   
   
  I do understand.  But as Solude said the LCD-2.2 may just be more enjoyable, especially for the music you like.  That bass will serve you well.  They say the MJ and the LCD-2.2 are a really great match.
   
  Anyway if you want the listen to the LCD-2.2s you and HC can come on over.   I got the GS-X coming but who knows when it will get here.


----------



## rawrster

If the D2 is like the D1 but with balanced outs and slightly better than you have a heck of a unit there. I think I might save up some and buy the D2 down the line with the Mjolnir as the amp and the D1 as a stand alone unit for headphones that are not balanced.
   
  Also I don't think the HE6 with the Mjolnir is surprisingly good. It won't be the best you will ever hear but still pretty good.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





preproman said:


> I do understand.  But as Solude said the LCD-2.2 may just be more enjoyable, especially for the music you like.  That bass will serve you well.  They say the MJ and the LCD-2.2 are a really great match.
> 
> Anyway if you want the listen to the LCD-2.2s you and HC can come on over.   I got the GS-X coming but who knows when it will get here.


 
   
  Well im always down for a mini meet with you guys. specially now that ive got the D2, and its good an run in, its got at least several hundred hours on it by now. i use it almost constantly. Yeah i really like the LCD-2s, i just never got the feeling they were better than my 13s, whereas i think with a set of the final version of the LCD-3s that they will be. i really need to hear them. i hope i can make it to CHiUniFi again in november.
   
  Quote: 





rawrster said:


> If the D2 is like the D1 but with balanced outs and slightly better than you have a heck of a unit there. I think I might save up some and buy the D2 down the line with the Mjolnir as the amp and the D1 as a stand alone unit for headphones that are not balanced.
> 
> Also I don't think the HE6 with the Mjolnir is surprisingly good. It won't be the best you will ever hear but still pretty good.


 
   
  Yeah i really really really like the D2. and that was exactly my plan, get the mjolnir for use with the LCD-3s and then just use the internal amp for my customs, sicne they sound pretty spectacular out of it. And actually, i would probably run the LCD-3s off of it as well till i got the mjolnir, since i cant afford the mjolnir and the LCD-3s at the same time, and a mjolnir with no headphones does me no good, i can at least use the LCD-3s with the internal amp till i can order the mjolnir a bit down the line.


----------



## Solude

IEM and open completely different.  I quite like my UM3X but need an open headphone to hear the kids so... meh.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


solude said:


> IEM and open completely different.  I quite like my UM3X but need an open headphone to hear the kids so... meh.


 
   
  Fair enough. But i do somewhat compare them, and the first full sized can i ever heard that i thought was as good, was the LCD-2, not the HD800, not the t1s, and not the denons and not the sr-007s. So i think the LCD-3s will make a happy camper, and actually exceed the 13s i have since they are better than the lcd-2s. but i really do need to hear them.


----------



## vinyl addict

solude said:


> vinyl addict said:
> 
> 
> > I've been reading up on the Mjolnir but haven't come across any comparisons vs. the GS-1.
> ...




All my sources are unbalanced so input will be single-ended.

Have you (or anyone else) tried both the SE and XLR inputs? 

Will there be a degradation in sound quality by going SE?


----------



## Chgm

anyone here did compare the mjolnir drive the lcd 2 aganist the schiit lyr or even the alo audio pan am?thanks


----------



## Argo Duck

^ Well, you could try 'Search This Thread'.
   
  I did, using "Mjolnir Lyr" and got this post off the first page of results.
   
  I'm sure you could think of better searches.


----------



## paradoxper

The Mjolnir is a big step up from Lyr. I wanted to check out Alo's amps at RMAF, but missed out on it, sadly.


----------



## Solude

Differential input doesn't care what you feed it you get balanced out.  That said, balanced sources sometimes have gimp single ended outputs so use balanced if you can.  I personally heard no difference with the W4S single ended or balanced.  PWD2 crowd favours the balanced input.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





solude said:


> Differential input doesn't care what you feed it you get balanced out.  That said, balanced sources sometimes have gimp single ended outputs so use balanced if you can.  I personally heard no difference with the W4S single ended or balanced.  PWD2 crowd favours the balanced input.


 
  That was most liklely the Molinjir...with the GS-X, there is a very good improvement balanced vs. single-ended with the W4S DAC-2.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





solude said:


> Differential input doesn't care what you feed it you get balanced out.  That said, balanced sources sometimes have gimp single ended outputs so use balanced if you can.  I personally heard no difference with the W4S single ended or balanced.  PWD2 crowd favours the balanced input.


 
   
  Youre definitely right, the mjolnir doesnt care if the input is balanced or not. What matters is whether the balanced and single ended outputs of your source are of equivilant quality, and many times, the balanced output is higher quality


----------



## Bolardito

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> Well im always down for a mini meet with you guys. specially now that ive got the D2, and its good an run in, its got at least several hundred hours on it by now. i use it almost constantly. Yeah i really like the LCD-2s, i just never got the feeling they were better than my 13s, whereas i think with a set of the final version of the LCD-3s that they will be. i really need to hear them. i hope i can make it to CHiUniFi again in november.
> 
> 
> Yeah i really really really like the D2. and that was exactly my plan, get the mjolnir for use with the LCD-3s and then just use the internal amp for my customs, sicne they sound pretty spectacular out of it. And actually, i would probably run the LCD-3s off of it as well till i got the mjolnir, since i cant afford the mjolnir and the LCD-3s at the same time, and a mjolnir with no headphones does me no good, i can at least use the LCD-3s with the internal amp till i can order the mjolnir a bit down the line.


 
  For me is quite the opposite..even tho I love my JH3A system and my JH13s they are quite behind my desktop rig Yulong D18 balanced DAC - Mjolnir -HD800 with Bellatone Reference balanced cable


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





bolardito said:


> For me is quite the opposite..even tho I love my JH3A system and my JH13s they are quite behind my desktop rig Yulong D18 balanced DAC - Mjolnir -HD800 with Bellatone Reference balanced cable


 
   
  This is one of the awesome things about the hobby, we have so many high end options, that there is something for everyone, becuase everyone is looking for something different. some people love hd800s, and hate lcd-2/3s. some people love beyers and hate stax, some people love hifimans and hate ultrasones, but its awesome cuase theres something for everyone 
   
  ...though maybe hate is a bit too strong of a word


----------



## Bolardito

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> This is one of the awesome things about the hobby, we have so many high end options, that there is something for everyone, becuase everyone is looking for something different. some people love hd800s, and hate lcd-2/3s. some people love beyers and hate stax, some people love hifimans and hate ultrasones, but its awesome cuase theres something for everyone
> 
> ...though maybe hate is a bit too strong of a word


 
  Hehe you are right..I think I have what Im looking for both in portable,desktop and office rigs..but who knows I said the same thing a year ago when I got the JH3A and now a year latter I have taken the plunge into the full size headphones world and my wallet doesnt like it at all..


----------



## Girls Generation

The JH3A... *sigh* 
  I remember losing around $300 and getting nothing from them. (Paypal fees both ways & multiple trips to different audiologists for impressions).


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> That was most liklely the Molinjir...with the GS-X, there is a very good improvement balanced vs. single-ended with the W4S DAC-2.


 
   
  Which makes sense since its a bridged amp, not a differential one.  Ie, single ended input doesn't result in balanced output.  WA22 has the same limit ignoring its output is always single ended


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





solude said:


> Which makes sense since its a bridged amp, not a differential one.  Ie, single ended input doesn't result in balanced output.  WA22 has the same limit ignoring its output is always single ended


 
   
   
  Which is the bridged amp?


----------



## Solude

GS-X, B22... pretty much anything with four boards and no separate input stage.


----------



## preproman

O I C  So my B22 only has Balanced ins and outs - so nothing is bridged in my box.  I assume.


----------



## Solude

No its a bridged amplifier, ie two amp boards to make a single balanced channel.  Term game, confusing I know.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





solude said:


> No its a bridged amplifier, ie two amp boards to make a single balanced channel.  Term game, confusing I know.


 
   
   
  Oh sh_ _   OK..


----------



## Dj HyPe

why do schitt use halo armour names? are halo armour names german or something?


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Oh sh_ _   OK..


 
   
  It's not the end of the world, just means if you used a single ended input you wouldn't get balanced output.  The Bryston takes the whole differential thing to the extreme of always feeding the input stage a single ended signal regardless of whether you use balanced and single ended input :O


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





dj hype said:


> why do schitt use halo armour names? are halo armour names german or something?


 
  Seriously... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mj%C3%B6lnir


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





dj hype said:


> why do schitt use halo armour names? are halo armour names german or something?


 
  Before there was Halo there was Norse mythology...It is both a collection of names with a common theme and, hey, they are cool....
   
   

  Mjolnir, the mighty hammer of Thor....


----------



## jackiedh

QUOTE by Solude
   
  It's not the end of the world, just means if you used a single ended input you wouldn't get balanced output.  The Bryston takes the whole differential thing to the extreme of always feeding the input stage a single ended signal regardless of whether you use balanced and single ended input :O
   
   
   
  SOLUDE-Are you saying if I use the single ended outputs on my GUNGIR into my Bryston the Balanced output of the Bryston will sound the same as if I used the Balanced outputs of the GUNGIR into the Balanced inputs of the Bryston?
   
  I ask this as I also own the MJOLNIR and would like to be able to connnect my GUNGIR to both amps at the same time--ie. SE out to Bryston--Balanced out to MJOLNIR--NOT to play them both at the SAME TIME but to have either amp available to use Balanced out one at a time--
   
  Thanks
   
  Jack


----------



## Solude

That's correct.  The Bryston doesn't even attempt to hide it.  Its uses a stereo, 2 gang, volume and balance pots
   
  Course if the single ended output of the Gungnir is junk well then it doesn't become about the Bryston .


----------



## O8h7w

I'm sorry, Solude, but I'm left with one last question on this subject. Won't balanced input mean a stronger signal, i.e. double the voltage swing, even for the Bryston? If all things are as good as in theory, that would provide a lot higher SNR, right?


----------



## Solude

No because the noise is doubled too   That said the output level of balanced input is the same since the Bryston drops the negative leg.  Ie 3 pins enter, two get grounded, 1 continues through the amp.  I'd have to look again but its also possible Bryston sums the input, same difference.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Before there was Halo there was Norse mythology...It is both a collection of names with a common theme and, hey, they are cool....
> 
> 
> 
> Mjolnir, the mighty hammer of Thor....


 
   
  There was no life before Halo.
   
  I like those pendants shown on the wiki page, I think Schiit should have one etched into the amp, like right next to the name.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





solude said:


> No because the noise is doubled too   That said the output level of balanced input is the same since the Bryston drops the negative leg.  Ie 3 pins enter, two get grounded, 1 continues through the amp.  I'd have to look again but its also possible Bryston sums the input, same difference.


 
   
  Not quite, most dacs ive looked at that have extensive specs listed, show the balanced output having at least a couple db higher SNR. Like my D2 for instance, 123 vs 126 db single ended vs balanced outputs.


----------



## CanDude

Quote: 





solude said:


> No because the noise is doubled too   That said the output level of balanced input is the same since the Bryston drops the negative leg.  Ie 3 pins enter, two get grounded, 1 continues through the amp.  I'd have to look again but its also possible Bryston sums the input, same difference.


 
   
  According to the BHA-1 schematics both XLR pin 2 (+) and pin 3 (-) go to the input buffers (pin 1 is connected to ground). When using the SE inputs the input buffers negative input is connected to ground. Balanced input should normally mean double voltage swing into the power amps compared to SE input (even though the signal is always SE between the input buffers and the power amps). So for HE-6, use the balanced input (driven from a balanced source, of course).


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





candude said:


> According to the BHA-1 schematics both XLR pin 2 (+) and pin 3 (-) go to the input buffers (pin 1 is connected to ground).


 
   
  But riddle me this.  Where does it go after that if the volume is single ended


----------



## Solude

Anyway enough derail... back to Mjolnir.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





solude said:


> But riddle me this.  Where does it go after that if the volume is single ended


 
   
  it could be that its a differential input stage, so its outputting a single ended signal regardless to go to the voltage gain stage?


----------



## paradoxper

It is tied to the output of the input stage, the other end is tied to ground


----------



## Girls Generation

Quote: 





dj hype said:


> why do schitt use halo armour names? are halo armour names german or something?


 
   
  No offense intended.


----------



## silversurfer616

Nordic mythology!


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





solude said:


> Which makes sense since its a bridged amp, not a differential one.  Ie, single ended input doesn't result in balanced output.  WA22 has the same limit ignoring its output is always single ended


 
  Exactly.


----------



## grokit

solude said:


> No because the noise is doubled too




Are you sure about that, I know there's more (usually 2x) output voltage, but I would be surprised if there's any where near a proportional or corresponding increase in signal noise.


----------



## Solude

I'm talking about bridged here.  You have twice the voltage gain because you amp both the positive and negative taps.  Both sides have their own noise contribution, its not like just because you bridge an amp that each side becomes less distorted.  Kevin got into it with Ti back in the day because outside of power gain and slew rate, a bridged amp measures worse in every way.  Higher noise, higher output impedance...  But in the end agreed that the measurements on the B22 were so good that it was academic


----------



## IEMCrazy

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Before there was Halo there was Norse mythology...It is both a collection of names with a common theme and, hey, they are cool....
> 
> 
> 
> Mjolnir, the mighty hammer of Thor....


 
   
  Sometimes I worry about the future of humanity.....sometimes I don't and simply accept we're in deep Schiit....


----------



## longbowbbs

^^
   
  (Dang....where is....) Hey! Found the snare drum!.....
   
  Seriously, was that a troll or what?


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





solude said:


> I'm talking about bridged here.  You have twice the voltage gain because you amp both the positive and negative taps.  Both sides have their own noise contribution, its not like just because you bridge an amp that each side becomes less distorted.  Kevin got into it with Ti back in the day because outside of power gain and slew rate, a bridged amp measures worse in every way.  Higher noise, higher output impedance...  But in the end agreed that the measurements on the B22 were so good that it was academic


 
   
  Just to be clear, Mjolnir isn't a bridged amp. It's a circlotron--an inherently balanced, differential in, differential out stage that automatically converts single-ended inputs to differential, thanks to the magic of an input differential amplifier. Yes, lots of differential there.
   
  Bottom line, Mjolnir doesn't have the "only one leg driven" problem of some amps you're discussing, nor does it have to compromise by summing everything down to single-ended, then running through a volume pot, then applying the signal to two separate stages, like other amps you're discussing. It's really an elegant solution--the only catch being the complexity of the power supply.
   
  I know I'm being pedantic, but people get strange ideas, especially when the thread title is "Schiit Mjolnir Headphone Amplifier." Just a little disambiguation among friends.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





solude said:


> No because the noise is doubled too   That said the output level of balanced input is the same since the Bryston drops the negative leg.  Ie 3 pins enter, two get grounded, 1 continues through the amp.  I'd have to look again but its also possible Bryston sums the input, same difference.


 
   
  No, no, no!
   
  The Bryston's balanced input is differential:  i.e. it "reads" or "sees" both the non-inverting and inverting input and converts it into a SE signal.
  This is a Common Mode Noise rejecting input.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> it could be that its a differential input stage, so its outputting a single ended signal regardless to go to the voltage gain stage?


 
   
  Right, the volume control then goes to two output stages: a non-inverting and an inverting output stage, hence the BHA-1 can drive either SE or balanced phones.
  Obviously the Balanced output has +6dB more output voltage.


----------



## Solude

Summed, dropped, call it what you want, the signal whether single ended or balanced becomes single ended.  Akin to saying diner is fresh even though its been frozen and reheated 
   
  And no we aren't talking about the Mjolnir which is the only actual balanced front to back amp available that isn't a bridged amp.  Unless I'm forgetting one?
   
  Anyway enough derailing.  Schiit delivered an awesome focused product that no one is going to touch at, near or up to 3x its price.  The new GS-X might, but its intro price is $2500 so um ya.  Only thing I wish it had was a pre-out defeat switch because power amps with remotes?  Rare


----------



## kLevkoff

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> Not quite, most dacs ive looked at that have extensive specs listed, show the balanced output having at least a couple db higher SNR. Like my D2 for instance, 123 vs 126 db single ended vs balanced outputs.


 
   
  In principle, the signal is doubled while the noise, being random, doesn't exactly add together. At best, this will give you a 6 dB better S/N ratio. Of course, when we're talking about multiple devices, this is only true if the noise is input noise on the receiving device (if the other device is noisy, then the differential signal will be delivering a 6 dB louder copy of an already-noisy signal and you won't gain anything). This isn't usually why people use differential equipment.
   
  One reason that differential is popular is that, on any truly balanced connection (whether the equipment itself is differential inside or not), noise that is common to both sides of the signal is cancelled out. This means, with interconnects, that any hum picked up by the balanced cable, being picked up equally by both wires, cancels out and disappears. (This is only important if your wire is picking up hum.)
   
  The other big reason is that, with two equal amplifiers, we expect the distortion in each half to be equal. Therefore, since they are connected to the load out of phase, the DISTORTION in the amplifiers should also cancel out - giving you a much lower distortion overall. This may or may not work out in practice but, with a good design, a differential amplifier will have much lower distortion...
   
  In the case of a DAC, you usually get a few dB better S/N using the differential output... because, internally, what you usually have is two separate DAC chips decoding each half of the signal separately. Since both are delivering the same desired audio output, but the noise and distortion tend to cancel, you should get at least slightly better S/N and distortion figures.
   
  All in all, though, there are so many other design considerations that make more of a difference that it isn't at all wise to assume that a particular differential amplifier will outperform a different unbalanced one. Many differential designs are otherwise flawed, and many that actually work well otherwise fail to realize any of the POSSIBLE benefits of being balanced. Likewise, some amps perform very poorly in unbalanced mode, but really do improve a lot when used balanced. You rally have to assess each product on its own merits.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





solude said:


> Summed, dropped, call it what you want, the signal whether single ended or balanced becomes single ended.  Akin to saying diner is fresh even though its been frozen and reheated
> 
> And no we aren't talking about the Mjolnir which is the only actual balanced front to back amp available that isn't a bridged amp.  Unless I'm forgetting one?
> 
> Anyway enough derailing.  Schiit delivered an awesome focused product that no one is going to touch at, near or up to 3x its price.  The new GS-X might, but its intro price is $2500 so um ya.  Only thing I wish it had was a pre-out defeat switch because power amps with remotes?  Rare


 
   
  The Balanced converted to SE converted back to balanced argument is a red herring, a straw man, etc.
  So what if it is converted to SE?
   
  I would argue that comparing the Mojo topology to the BHA-1 topology is irrelevant.
  Just get the one you prefer the sound of.


----------



## kLevkoff

Quote: 





chris j said:


> The Balanced converted to SE converted back to balanced argument is a red herring, a straw man, etc.
> So what if it is converted to SE?
> 
> I would argue that comparing the Mojo topology to the BHA-1 topology is irrelevant.
> Just get the one you prefer the sound of.


 
   
  From what Chris J says, the BHA-1 has a real balanced input. The main benefit of a balanced input is that it has common mode rejection. This means that any signal equally present on both input lines is rejected (the music is carried as a *difference* between the two inputs). The main benefit of a balanced input is that any hum picked up by the interconnects (which is picked up equally and in phase by both signal leads) is cancelled and so disappears. This is strictly a matter of the *input circuitry* being balanced.
   
  The main benefit to differential amplifier sections is that, since you are using two of the same amplifier out of phase, the distortion and nonlinearities of both cancel out, presumably giving you lower overall distortion and possibly lower noise. This is quite separate from the benefits of a balanced connection.
   
  Maintaining a fully balanced fully differential signal path all the way through isn't always a plus, however. True, you get a fully symmetrical signal path, which should lead to lower distortion. You may, however, actually end up with more noise. Let's assume you DO have hum on those input lines. If the balanced input is converted to single ended, the hum is cancelled out at that stage. If, instead, the device is "fully differential", then each half of the amplifier will amplify the hum that was present on its half of the input. If everything works perfectly, the hum will indeed be cancelled at the output. But, if there are flaws elsewhere, or you connect the output to a downstream component that doesn't have a real balanced input, then the hum will suddenly reappear at that point (since it never had a chance to really be cancelled). In that case, a device that had a balanced input, but converted the signal to unbalanced at the input, will actually deliver *less* noise.
  (You have the hum flowing through both halves of the amplifier, with the assumption that it will be cancelled at the output.... when maybe it would have been better to eliminate it at the input stage.)
   
  kLevkoff
   
   
   
   
  The real point of a balanced input is to have common mode rejection. This means that noise common to both inputs is rejected, which is why balanced connections are immune to hum picked up in the interconnects.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





klevkoff said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  It simply boils down to implementation.


----------



## kLevkoff

Beyond obvious (and legitimate) electrical characteristics like capacitance, resistance, and inductance, most of the various myths and claims about cables are just that, myths.
   
  I just received my HE-500's and they came with some nasty clear, braided, teflon-insulated "magic wire" (I see they sell for about $150 here and about). They're stiff, and, if you tap on the wire, you can actually hear it in the earpiece ("mechanical microphonics" I suppose). I'm sure it's positively wondrous, but when I move I can hear it clattering about in my ear. Such silliness...... I wouldn't pay you $5 for them (although they are pretty and silver, and my cat seems to be entranced by them). I would have cheerfully paid $50 more for some nice flexible rubber-coated plain old copper wire instead - and I don't even care how many nines it is or how many inches long the crystals are.
   
  Because the HE-500's are orthos, and so draw significant power, I opted to make cables out of the thicker Canare Star Quad 20 gauge x 4 version (the L4E6S is 24 gauge, and so quite a bit higher resistance - the orthos actually draw some current, so the resistance would lower the damping factor). It was a whole $0.31 a foot (the shipping cost more than the wire), and costs about the same from any reputable parts house...... and those little gold SMC connectors (which certain people sell "for HifiMan cables" for $12 each) - they go for $1.50 apiece on eBay.
   
  Almost all commercial copper wire is "six-nines" these days, including the $5 rolls of speaker wire they sell in the five-and-dime store, and the crystal structure of the copper really doesn't make it sound (or measure) any differently; the only thing it improves is certain folks' profit margins. Perhaps he's not "stating the casting process name of his wire" because he knows it doesn't matter 
   
   
  kLevkoff
   
    
  Quote:


girls generation said:


> "high condutive pure copper low capacitance stranded quad wire conductors"
> 
> I don't know why he's just not stating the casting process name of his wire. OCC/OFC/etc.
> 
> Further, I'm sure many here use aftermarket cables, but refrain from advertising for many different reasons.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





klevkoff said:


> I opted to make cables out of the thicker Canare Star Quad 20 gauge x 4 version (the L4E6S is 24 gauge, and so quite a bit higher resistance - the orthos actually draw some current, so the resistance would lower the damping factor). It was a whole $0.31 a foot (the shipping cost more than the wire)


 
   
  Which is what Audeze cans used to come with as well.  Not terribly flexible though so I opt for Q.  No magic, just good materials and excellent workmanship.


----------



## .Sup

klevkoff said:


> Beyond obvious (and legitimate) electrical characteristics like capacitance, resistance, and inductance, most of the various myths and claims about cables are just that, myths.
> 
> I just received my HE-500's and they came with some nasty clear, braided, teflon-insulated "magic wire" (I see they sell for about $150 here and about). They're stiff, and, if you tap on the wire, you can actually hear it in the earpiece ("mechanical microphonics" I suppose). I'm sure it's positively wondrous, but when I move I can hear it clattering about in my ear. Such silliness...... I wouldn't pay you $5 for them (although they are pretty and silver, and my cat seems to be entranced by them). I would have cheerfully paid $50 more for some nice flexible rubber-coated plain old copper wire instead - and I don't even care how many nines it is or how many inches long the crystals are.
> 
> ...



thanks for this enlightening post


----------



## purrin

FWIW, and I believe I mentioned this in a past post. The differences between SE and balanced inputs to the BHA1 were extremely minor if any (could be placebo on my part). The differences between SE and balanced inputs to the Mjolnir were minor but definitely evident. This is using the SE and balanced outputs from the PWD2. Topology in this case does matter, maybe, perhaps, depending upon your source, and only if you believe that balanced differential outputs from a DAC results in sonic benefits other than just CMRR, and that is a big if. YMMV.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





purrin said:


> The differences between SE and balanced inputs to the Mjolnir were minor but definitely evident. This is using the SE and balanced outputs from the PWD2.


 
  I wonder how much of this is the PWD2 single ended output.  The analog board shots aren't great but it looks like the single ended outputs are the balanced signal summed.  Which is a whole other discussion about whether using a balanced anything in single ended mode is gimp.


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





purrin said:


> FWIW, and I believe I mentioned this in a past post. The differences between SE and balanced inputs to the BHA1 were extremely minor if any (could be placebo on my part). The differences between SE and balanced inputs to the Mjolnir were minor but definitely evident. This is using the SE and balanced outputs from the PWD2. Topology in this case does matter, maybe, perhaps, depending upon your source, and only if you believe that balanced differential outputs from a DAC results in sonic benefits other than just CMRR, and that is a big if. YMMV.


 
   
  So would you say that perceived difference between se and xlr is due to the PWD's output? Or is the Mjolnir's balanced input inherently "better" than rca?


----------



## purrin

I believe the PWD cheats with its SE output. It simply takes the hot signal from the balanced output for SE. So in essence, the balanced output of the PWD is technically superior to the SE output.
   
  That being said, my impression that the Mjolnir seemed to take advantage of the balanced output more than the other amp may possibly have something to do with the fact that the Mjolnir doesn't cheat and convert the signal into SE (for the purposes of using a two-gang volume pot) and back to balanced again to feed the bridged amps. As I've noted in a previous post, the Mjolnir actually has a four-gang pot. That usually means _something_. Let's say I've seen the innards of the amps (BTW, the design of the Mjolnir is really something. Definitely impressive given the $750 price, and definitely not something you can buy off the shelf parts from Mouser to make yourself. There's some secret sauce going on in there and I'm not going to say.)
   
  Finally, I should mention that my reality and direct experience with these pieces of equipment may significantly differ from others'.


----------



## dcginc

getting ready to 'order up' some, well, Schiit in both the Gungnir and Mjolnir. I may place each item on a separate shelf but I may also choose to stack them.
   
  Which unit, if any, outputs more heat than the other? DAC v.s. amp as far as what should be placed on top of the stack, vs what should be on the bottom assuming one does put out more heat than the other. I would guess the amp puts out more heat and thus should be on the top of the stack. maybe this just doesn't matter at all
   
  thoughts? thxs
   
  http://schiit.com/cart/images/gungnir_01_08.jpg


----------



## Maxvla

Amp on top.


----------



## Solude

I don't think either will blow if stacked wrong but the amp certainly puts out more heat.  But also its heat is from the bottom so... ya.


----------



## dcginc

Quote: 





solude said:


> I don't think either will blow if stacked wrong but the amp certainly puts out more heat.  But also its heat is from the bottom so... ya.


 
   
   
  'But also its heat is from the bottom so'
   
   

 duly noted!


----------



## Loevhagen

Heat vs. varm sound:


----------



## Argo Duck

Loevhagen, you saying the Violectric stack is warm-sounding compared to the Schiit?
   
  TIA


----------



## rawrster

I don't know about the dacs but the V200 is definitely warmer than the Mjolnir.


----------



## Loevhagen

I would simplify like this:
   
  - Mjolnir less varmer than V200
  - V800 less varmer than Gungnir


----------



## Girls Generation

So you'd classify the Gungnir as warm, or the V800 as sterile?
  Quote: 





loevhagen said:


> I would simplify like this:
> 
> - Mjolnir less varmer than V200
> - V800 less varmer than Gungnir


----------



## Loevhagen

None of the above. It's more complex. 
   
  E.g. I believe many hear what they read in reviews. The "truth" (in the ears of the beholder) is the right answer.


----------



## Loevhagen

Is it just me residing in Norway (230V) that gets the impression that the Mjolnir gets "crazy" warm? Man, it sure gets warm after some hours - and the Gungnir placed underneath is likewise. 
   
  My thoughts leap to Solude that stated he wanted the Mjolnir to get hotter.


----------



## Solude

What can I say I'm from a time where class A meant you could close the heating vents in the winter and summer was spent in your boxers


----------



## Loevhagen

Jokes aside; the pile of Schiit gets very, very hot. I do not want it to get any warmer. And that comming from a hillbilly living in Norway...


----------



## Defiant00

dcginc said:


> getting ready to 'order up' some, well, Schiit in both the Gungnir and Mjolnir. I may place each item on a separate shelf but I may also choose to stack them.
> 
> Which unit, if any, outputs more heat than the other? DAC v.s. amp as far as what should be placed on top of the stack, vs what should be on the bottom assuming one does put out more heat than the other. I would guess the amp puts out more heat and thus should be on the top of the stack. maybe this just doesn't matter at all
> 
> ...




The officially stated advice for Bifrost is amp on top. Should be the same for Gungnir/Mjolnir.


----------



## tokendog

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> The officially stated advice for Bifrost is amp on top. Should be the same for Gungnir/Mjolnir.


 
   
  I was wondering the same thing.  I went with amp on top because the amp should definitely put out a lot more heat than the DAC.


----------



## Loevhagen

I have followed that piece of advice. The stack is still hot as damn:


----------



## tokendog

Quote: 





loevhagen said:


> I have followed that piece of advice. The stack is still hot as damn:


 
   
   
  While maybe not as convenient, any sort of small fan at the side or behind pushing even the slightest breeze through the gap between the two units should be MORE than sufficient cooling for them considering the case is all aluminum.


----------



## Loevhagen

Thanks - I might find some good looking spacers.


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





loevhagen said:


> Is it just me residing in Norway (230V) that gets the impression that the Mjolnir gets "crazy" warm? Man, it sure gets warm after some hours - and the Gungnir placed underneath is likewise.
> 
> My thoughts leap to Solude that stated he wanted the Mjolnir to get hotter.


 
   
  Yep, my components get quite warm as well. Could've been the Tasmanian winter when I first got the amp but the Mjolnir seemed to only get as warm as the Bifrost I had at the time. Now, after a while it approaches Lyr levels of heat emission. Could also be the Gungnir stacked below the amp compounding it. The dac's pretty much been on 24/7 since I got it.


----------



## asmoday

Very nice stack of Schiit, Loevhagen!


----------



## Loevhagen

I am enjoying the pile.


----------



## dcginc

just ordered my s̶t̶u̶f̶f̶,̶ er, schiit. May use a boxer fan from another enclosed system if needed. probably site M&G on separate shelves given the resounding responses on how hot this schiit runs...


----------



## paradoxper

I initially didn't find the Mjolnir or Gungnir to run warm, but they do run damn hot.


----------



## tokendog

Due to the cooling properties of aluminum, a small desktop fan would work wonders.  One of those USB based ones that provide a slight breeze would probably be more than enough.  The problem is that small gap between them when stacked where the air MIGHT get trapped if there is no air flow.  A light breeze and that problem is eliminated.


----------



## Maxvla

tokendog said:


> A light breeze and that problem is eliminated.



As is your low noise floor.


----------



## tokendog

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> As is your low noise floor.


 
    
  It's not necessary any ways.  Jason / Alex have said multiple times stacking is OK and average room temperature.  I'm just saying if someone is concerned about it, but then again, pros / cons.


----------



## rawrster

Quote: 





solude said:


> What can I say I'm from a time where class A meant you could close the heating vents in the winter and summer was spent in your boxers


 
  Isn't the Mjolnir Class A/B? 
   
  Anyway I don't find the Mjolnir to run hot at all. The Schiit Lyr easily ran hotter by a long shot. However mine has nothing stacked on it and lots of ventilation all around the amp.


----------



## olor1n

Heat is not abnormal and should not concern anyone. This discussion was in response to Solude wanting the Mjolnir to be a nuclear furnace.


----------



## Maxvla

rawrster said:


> Isn't the Mjolnir Class A/B?
> 
> Anyway I don't find the Mjolnir to run hot at all. The Schiit Lyr easily ran hotter by a long shot. However mine has nothing stacked on it and lots of ventilation all around the amp.



The heat is from the G/M stacked. It was pretty hot when I had them stacked. The Bryston and Gungnir are a no go for stacking even with spacer blocks. The Bryston's volume knob gets too hot to touch so I have them side by side on my desk now.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> As is your low noise floor.


 
  T1's anyone?


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> The Bryston's volume knob gets too hot to touch so I have them side by side on my desk now.


 
   
  ORLY?  That's exciting news.  I assumed Bryston would have gone with pre-amp like bias.  Hmm interesting.


----------



## rezolver

Mjolnir's POWER CONSUMPTION is listed at 45W.  Are we taking about 45W maximum, average or idle?


----------



## 45longcolt

Got fresh battery for my fancy laser guided thermometer and took the following readings:
   
  Ambient room temp - 78 F
   
  Ambient me temp - 98.6 F (reassuring)
   
  Mjolnir ( alone on shelf, after three hours use w/LCDs) - top plate - 105 F
   
  Mjolnir bottom plate - 107 F
   
  Mjolnir volume knob 93 F
   
  Just FYI...


----------



## WilCox

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *45longcoltREO*
> Got fresh battery for my fancy laser guided thermometer and took the following readings:
> 
> Ambient room temp - 78 F
> ...


 
  That's pretty much what I measured and reported in post #955 -- about 30F higher than ambient. This is a bit cooler than the BHA-1 which runs about 10F warmer.


----------



## wetfit9

I currently have the lyr/bifrost but will be returning them this week. I had the HE-500 to go with them and already returned them. I picked up the HE-6 and now looking to move up to the Mjolnir/Gungnir on Friday. I cannot wait, it will be two weeks before I can sit back and enjoy my HE-6's


----------



## WilCox

Quote: 





rezolver said:


> Mjolnir's POWER CONSUMPTION is listed at 45W.  Are we taking about 45W maximum, average or idle?


 
   
  Measured both my Mjolnir and Bryston BHA-1 tonight with my trusty P3 Kill A Watt EZ and got the following results:
    

 *[size=medium]HPA[/size]*
 *[size=medium]Active Power[/size]*
 *[size=medium]RMS Current[/size]*
 *[size=medium]RMS Voltage[/size]*
 *[size=medium]Power Factor[/size]*
 *[size=medium]Line Frequency[/size]*
 *[size=medium]Apparent Power[/size]*
 *Mjolnir*
  [size=medium]26.1 W[/size]
  [size=medium]0.27 A[/size]
  [size=medium]122.8 V[/size]
  [size=medium]0.77[/size]
  [size=medium]60 Hz[/size]
  [size=medium]33.8 VA[/size]
 *BHA-1*
  [size=medium]36.3 W[/size]
  [size=medium]0.38 A[/size]
  [size=medium]122.9 V[/size]
  [size=medium]0.76[/size]
  [size=medium]60 Hz[/size]
  [size=medium]47.7 VA[/size]

   
  No measureable change in power consumption when playing loud music with LCD-2.  Not surprising since both are high bias class A.


----------



## keph

My Mjolnir is still stuck at the Chinese Custom since the 16th Oct and no updates till now...damm waiting sucks..
   
  BTW. how long does normally the Custom checks the package..?


----------



## grokit

It takes much longer when the customs inspection includes reverse-engineering a schematic.


----------



## Maxvla

I LOL'd.


----------



## keph

Quote: 





grokit said:


> It takes much longer when the customs inspection includes reverse-engineering a schematic.


 
   
  Nice one there...Hope there will be no Mjolnir China edition...


----------



## rawrster

lol thats pretty funny


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





wilcox said:


> Measured both my Mjolnir and Bryston BHA-1 tonight with my trusty P3 Kill A Watt EZ and got the following results:
> 
> 
> *[size=medium]HPA[/size]*
> ...


 
   
  Any idea whether the power factor is reactive or harmonic or (more likely) a bit of both?
   
  Edit:
  Never mind, found the manual, appears to be reactive power factor; i.e. king size power transformers?
  I gotta get me one 'a them Kill A Watts.


----------



## IEMCrazy

Quote: 





grokit said:


> It takes much longer when the customs inspection includes reverse-engineering a schematic.


 
   
  Sad thing is....it's true...


----------



## dleblanc343

Quote: 





wilcox said:


> Measured both my Mjolnir and Bryston BHA-1 tonight with my trusty P3 Kill A Watt EZ and got the following results:
> 
> 
> *[size=medium]HPA[/size]*
> ...


 

 Sorry for the amateur questions, but what do these measurements demonstrate?


----------



## purrin

It means Mjolnir and BHA1 use less power than a 40W light bulb. BHA a little less. MJ a little more than half.


----------



## Rebel975

Are lightbulbs measured as X watts/hour, or is the 40 watt rating what it draws continuously?
   
  Edit: Or maybe I don't understand electricity at all. Is the MJ's 26.1 watts per hour, or what?


----------



## Argo Duck

Slight semantic problem. It's continuous, but you could compare to speed-time-distance.
   
  Like when your speedometer tells you you're doing 40 mph, it's measuring your instantaneous speed. Doesn't mean you need to have been literally driving an hour before it can tell you that.
   
  40 mph (ignore the per hour bit as per above) x one hour = 40 miles distance travelled.
   
  You can compare distance travelled to power used.
   
  So, 40W x one hour = 40 W-hour power used or 0.04 kWh (kilo-watt hour).
   
  Where I live 1 kWh costs about 20c, so one hour of operation costs less than one cent.
   
  I'd need to leave BHA1 (if I had one) running for 1000/36.3 hours to use 1 kWh (20c) or about 27.5 hours.


----------



## Rebel975

Just to make sure I fully understand:
   
  A 40 watt lightbulb uses 40 watts in an hour, and the MJ uses 26.1 watts? That's pretty incredible to think about.
  
   
  And thanks for the info.


----------



## purrin

Yup. Most of that power is completely wasted in heat vs. actually driving the headphones. Class A head-amps are definitely not "green". But the Mjolnir uses nothing compared to the big-boy head-amps. The BA stands at almost 150 watts idle. The T2DIY about 250 watts.
   
  Watts is inherently a rate. More precisely the rate of "work" being done. (The non-anglo French way does not use "watts", but rather *joules per second*.)  Think of wattage as work done per unit of time, kind of like MPH on a speedo. We multiply by time to get total work done, e.g. 26.3 miles/hour x 10 hours =   263 miles.


----------



## Chris J

argo duck said:


> Slight semantic problem. It's continuous, but you could compare to speed-time-distance.
> 
> Like when your speedometer tells you you're doing 40 mph, it's measuring your instantaneous speed. Doesn't mean you need to have been literally driving an hour before it can tell you that.
> 
> ...




kiloWatt hours is an expression of energy used.

1 kiloWatt hour = 3.6 megaJoules.

Utilities bill you for how much energy you use.

The gas pumps bill you for how much energy you buy, i.e how many gallons of gasoline you buy.


----------



## Chris J

dleblanc343 said:


> Sorry for the amateur questions, but what do these measurements demonstrate?




Active power (also called Real Power) is an expression of work done, in this case mostly as heat!

Apparent power is an algebriac expression used in AC circuits to express how much voltage and current is consumed or used by the circuit but takes into account how much of the load is reactive (i.e. inductance and/or capacitance) and how much is resistive.
Active power and apparent power and power factor are all mathematically interrelated to express this.

To make a long story short, to increase efficiency of the Power Transmission Grid (i.e. the hydro lines, distribution transformers, etc.) the power company would like it's customers to draw power with a power factor between 0.8 and 1.0. 
To the power company, a power factor of 1.0 would be ideal.

The numbers show us that those two headphone amplifiers draw a fair proportion of current just to magnetize their power supply transformers.

Not too sure if I have really answered your question or have just confused you more........?


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Yup. Most of that power is completely wasted in heat vs. actually driving the headphones. Class A head-amps are definitely not "green". But the Mjolnir uses nothing compared to the big-boy head-amps. The BA stands at almost 150 watts idle. The T2DIY about 250 watts.


 
   
  Sumo Ten = 1200W. Of course, it's a speaker amp.


----------



## purrin

Well that certainly puts Nelson Pass to shame. I hope the Sumo Ten didn't start fires in the electrical wiring of older homes.


----------



## Rebel975

jason stoddard said:


> Sumo Ten = 1200W. Of course, it's a speaker amp.


 
   
   
   
  Based on a quick Google search the Sumo Ten was rated at 100 watts @ 8 ohms? So it pumps out 1100 watts of heat? Can you fry an egg on it?


----------



## Maxvla

I don't know if you can directly subtract like that, but class A is usually somewhere around 10% efficiency.


----------



## purrin

That stuff had a very Terminator 2 look to it.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





rebel975 said:


> Based on a quick Google search the Sump Ten was rated at 100 watts @ 8 ohms? So it pumps out 1100 watts of heat? Can you fry an egg on it?


 
   
  Yes and yes. Of course, it also had 25" x 7" x 2.75" of heatsink on each side of the amp with fins every 0.375" (just looked at the old drawings). This is what I reference when people say, "Asgard runs hot." Ahhahahhaahahhahaaahaha! No.


----------



## Rebel975

People with really nice home theater rooms must have to work out how much heat their equipment puts off, and then try to balance how much air conditioning they need.
   
  Some day...


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Ahhahahhaahahhahaaahaha! No.


 
   
   
  Next time someone tells your their Asgard runs hot, can you make a youtube video and have this be the ending?


----------



## jronan2

Balanced out would mean its also a pre-amp correct? It didn't mention this on Schiit's website, that's why i'm asking. Has anyone has studio monitors hooked up to their Schiit? How do you like it?


----------



## Rebel975

Quote: 





jronan2 said:


> Balanced out would mean its also a pre-amp correct? It didn't mention this on Schiit's website, that's why i'm asking. Has anyone has studio monitors hooked up to their Schiit? How do you like it?


 
   
   
  The pic of the back of the unit shows the preamp outputs: http://schiit.com/cart/images/mjolnir_01_08.jpg
   
  I used to use the Lyr as a preamp, but someone else will have to say if they've had monitors hooked up to the Mjolnir.


----------



## rezolver

Thank you for posting your findings WilCox along with posting a result for the BHA-1 as well.
   
  Quote: 





wilcox said:


> Measured both my Mjolnir and Bryston BHA-1 tonight with my trusty P3 Kill A Watt EZ and got the following results:
> 
> 
> *[size=medium]HPA[/size]*
> ...


----------



## jronan2

I currently use my Lyr per amp to KRK Rokits. I would like to use the Mjolnir with my KRK's if I decide to get it.


----------



## grokit

purrin said:


> Well that certainly puts Nelson Pass to shame. I hope the Sumo Ten didn't start fires in the electrical wiring of older homes.




I kind of doubt it, it's still less than the typical 1500 watt space heater.


----------



## IEMCrazy

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Sumo Ten = 1200W. Of course, it's a speaker amp.


 
   
  1200W for a speaker amp? Ouch!  It can either be seen as a absurd waste of electricity at today's prices or efficient combination entertainment/home-comfort-system devices. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  "Fanless, silent heat for your audiophile listening room."  Still, that's _nasty_ for trying to locate hardware in a rack!  Or near one!
   
  I wonder if the Green Police would let you build one of those things today?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   That would be a _lot_ of compulsory peach tree plantings....
   
  Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Yes and yes. Of course, it also had 25" x 7" x 2.75" of heatsink on each side of the amp with fins every 0.375" (just looked at the old drawings). This is what I reference when people say, "Asgard runs hot." Ahhahahhaahahhahaaahaha! No.


 
   
  Geez, and I thought Onkyos ran hot....


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





wilcox said:


> Measured both my Mjolnir and Bryston BHA-1 tonight with my trusty P3 Kill A Watt EZ and got the following results:
> 
> 
> *[size=medium]HPA[/size]*
> ...


 
   
  Forgot to show the calculations......
   
  Apparent Power  = Voltage X Current
   
  Active Power = Voltage X Current X power factor
   
  power factor = Cosine (phase angle)
  where the phase angle is the phase displacement between the voltage and the current.
  if the load is resistance only, then the voltage and current will be in phase, i.e. phase displacement = zero degrees and therefore power factor = 1.0
   
*this really tells us almost nothing about the quality of the amps except with that kind of Active Power draw they must be heavily biased into Class A*


----------



## rwelles

Quote: 





jronan2 said:


> Balanced out would mean its also a pre-amp correct? It didn't mention this on Schiit's website, that's why i'm asking. Has anyone has studio monitors hooked up to their Schiit? How do you like it?


 
  I was using M-Audio CX-8/SBX-10 with the Mjolnir. The subwoofer and the M didn't play nice together. When both were hooked up, there was a nasty ground hum. If I removed either of them from the chain, no hum. It served as a great excuse to upgrade to Goldenear Triton2 towers using an Emotiva XPA-2. It sounds heavenly. Very big stage. Very smooth. None of the dreaded 3 blob stereo.
   
  There is still a very slight hum at idle when I shove my ear inside the drivers, but it's inaudible when any signal is going through it. Only problem is the dreaded Gungnir "glitch" (brief, sporadic hi freq. resonance/squeal). I hear Mike's doing more equipment torturing to track down the problem.


----------



## O8h7w

Quote:


klevkoff said:


> From what Chris J says, the BHA-1 has a real balanced input. The main benefit of a balanced input is that it has common mode rejection. This means that any signal equally present on both input lines is rejected (the music is carried as a *difference* between the two inputs). The main benefit of a balanced input is that any hum picked up by the interconnects (which is picked up equally and in phase by both signal leads) is cancelled and so disappears. This is strictly a matter of the *input circuitry* being balanced.
> 
> The main benefit to differential amplifier sections is that, since you are using two of the same amplifier out of phase, the distortion and nonlinearities of both cancel out, presumably giving you lower overall distortion and possibly lower noise. This is quite separate from the benefits of a balanced connection.
> 
> ...


  -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   
  While I certainly did hope I would have stopped discussing the topology differences between Mjolnir and the Bryston BHA-1, this excellent post from kLevkoff leads me to make one post more. But this may very well be the last one.
   
  Why? Because when reading the quoted post, the BHA-1 topology suddenly started making sense to me. Then the differences between the two made sense, and something subtle about why the Mjolnir is built so different finally settled in my mind. This is my interpretation, don't take it as anything else.
   
  A key thing to note is that the BHA-1 is aimed to please the professional crowd as well. There's a version that will mount in a standard 19" rack. The topology of the BHA-1 makes sure that the main benefits of balanced connections and balanced amps (as outlined in kLevkoffs post) are made good use of, regardless of the situation.
   
  The Mjolnir is not about serious business. The Mjolnir is about fun. The topology of the Mjolnir is about achieving maximum performance for the money, and that is achieved by not caring too much about other things. Like unbalanced headphones, for example. Or the not-very-likely case that kLevkoff explains in the last paragraph. Audiophiles, as opposed to audio professionals, can rather like to have a little challenge in getting the best sound possible out of their rig.
   
  Let's wrap this up with a car analogy, just because I like those. If the BHA-1 is a Porsche Cayenne, the Mjolnir is a Lotus Elise. Performance-wise, they're not that far from each other. But if you end up on a bumpy road the small sports car will be uncomfortable (hum or some other interference), if you end up in a forest it gets stuck (that's the unbalanced headphones). The SUV will still be going. On smooth roads (no problems) it's just a matter of taste. On a tight and twisty road, the Elise would be more fun, and it would have the upper hand in performance. On autobahn, the Cayenne would be the more comfortable, and be the performance leader. The Cayenne is clearly the more versatile, but it's also double the cost... this analogy is indeed spot-on.
   
   
  Well, I'm going to bed. See you tomorrow, I guess 
   
  EDIT: Tried to find the reason the quote lost it's frame, but I couldn't.


----------



## kLevkoff

Here's another thought.....
   
  Modern music tends to be more highly compressed than older recordings.
   
  Assuming that the files were properly encoded, the maximum signal level (0 dB) is fixed.
  This means that, if the older files are less compressed (=greater dynamic range), then the AVERAGE level on them will be lower.
  Since your brain judges "loudness" based mostly on average level, that means that you will have to turn them up higher to get the same average level.
  (Since the newer files are more heavily compressed, they actually sound louder at a lower gain setting...)
   
   
   
  Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> Not sure,I am posting this in the right thread,or.??..anyway,here goes:
> 
> A few days ago,I got delivery of the mjolnir & He-6's
> After many,many hours of testing,with certain typed of music,mostly classical,& some vocals...I'm finding that I have to crank up my volume levels to about 3 o'clock..these are older cd's that I downloaded as apple lossles files
> ...


----------



## kLevkoff

Suggestion about USB noise.....
   
  I haven't had this sort of trouble with my Bifrost, but I have had other DACs occasionally pick up assorted chortling noises and such (you usually get little whining, chortling, and zizzing noises rather than hum) when connected via USB. It is common with USB -powered mini-DACs, but can happen with others. Since it's really a matter of the computer's dirty ground disagreeing with the audio system ground, it can also pop up later when you connect something else that's fussy about ground to the DAC. If this is what's happening, there is a very simple solution....a "USB galvanic isolator".
   
  Note that this is NOT an expensive USB/SPDIF interface (like the HiFace or the AudioPhilleo); it's just a little gadget that goes between your computer's output and the USB cable you connect to the DAC - it isolates the signal and USB power from the computer's ground (basically, it's a ground loop isolator for USB). (Some DACs already do this internally, but most do not.) It's really worth trying if you have this sort of problem and use USB - and it's worth having one in your toolbox. You can get expensive ones, but the $30 - $40 ones work just fine. Olimex makes a cheap one that people seem to like; I've got one I ordered from these guys (in a nicer box than the Olimex) for about $50 that seems to work fine. There are plenty of others. (You want one based on the Analog Devices ADUM series isolator - which most of the cheap ones are).
   
   
   
  Quote: 





tokendog said:


> I haven't experienced any of those issues with my Schiit gear, but it's something to watch for.  I have a Mjolnir coming this Tuesday and I'll see if it has any of the issues you mentioned.  The Lyr is somewhat known for the noise, but I haven't read much about the Mjolnir having those issues.


----------



## Maxvla

I thought Schiit dacs already had galvanic isolation. I seem to recall it being in the group of techobabble Jason mockingly listed when the Bifrost came out.


----------



## palchiu

Hi Jason,
   
  I saw Schiit's importer's web in Taiwan.
   
  They said they'll provide XLR to 1/4 plug adapters for customers who don't has balanced mod. with headphone cable.
   
  So, it's that safe to use adapters?
  
  Thanks!
   
  Pal


----------



## SoupRKnowva

palchiu said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> I saw Schiit's importer's web in Taiwan.
> 
> ...




No, it's been said multiple times that shorting the negative outputs together like that will trip the mjolnir's protection circuitry. You won't get sound


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> No, it's been said multiple times that shorting the negative outputs together like that will trip the mjolnir's protection circuitry. You won't get sound


 
  But obviously the Taiwan importer has tested this out and it's fine. Thus, why they're selling adapters, right...


----------



## Gary in MD

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> No, it's been said multiple times that shorting the negative outputs together like that will trip the mjolnir's protection circuitry. You won't get sound


 
   
  Yeah, but will it at least work as a small space heater?


----------



## Neogeo333

I have an adapter that was made by Zu Audio a while ago when I purchased my Mobious cable from them, it go in the 4pin xlr to a female 1/4".  It works on my LD MK6 and it works with my Mjolnir.  But since most of my cans are now recable to 4pins I dont use the adapter anymore.  I was able to test the D7000 which I never modded it.  What is cool is I got a dual 3pin xlr adapter to 4pin, now that way I can listen to two cans in the same time with the Mjolnir.  Very good when comparing cans.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

hmm, as long as the adaptor just didnt use the negative pins at all...you could wire it up with the positive pins, and then connect the ground connector to the chassis connection on the xlr plug maybe? i guess that might work...but i cant imagine that sounding very good, or they would have made a single ended output using just the positive lines of the amp, which they specifically said they werent gonna do


----------



## 333jeffery

Well, I broke down and ordered a Mjolnir today. I love my Lyr/Gungnir combo, but seeing all the raves it gets pushed me over the fence. I hope it's as big a step up from the Lyr as folks claim. With the magic tubes I use, the Lyr is pretty tough to beat!


----------



## longbowbbs

The Head-Fi sirens have another victory!....You will love it.


----------



## Maxvla

The Mjolnir is a large leap from the Lyr, which IMO is rough and unrefined.


----------



## dcginc

Well my pile shows up next week, the M & G. Along w my newly re wired Yamaha HP-1s w a 4 pin xlr terminated by BTG Audio


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





333jeffery said:


> Well, I broke down and ordered a Mjolnir today. I love my Lyr/Gungnir combo, but seeing all the raves it gets pushed me over the fence. I hope it's as big a step up from the Lyr as folks claim. With the magic tubes I use, *the Lyr is pretty tough to beat!*


 
   
  Tough to beat if you like details smeared and the overall signature to be smothered and slowed by dragging along an overweight low end. Yes, the Lyr can seem to address these faults relative to _itself_ when rolling better tubes. Going from stock JJ's to Stuttgarts illustrates these extremes, but the Lyr even at its best is no match for the Mjolnir in all aspects of sq. What the Lyr has over the Mjolnir though is that it has a standard 6.5mm headphone jack, and it's smaller. It _can _also_ _be a cheaper investment if you don't plan on rolling tubes and don't mind conceding sound quality.


----------



## longbowbbs

Ya gotta love Head-Fi...2000+ posts in the Lyr forum on how good a value it is and suddenly with the new amp, it is yesterdays bad Schiit.....


----------



## tokendog

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Ya gotta love Head-Fi...2000+ posts in the Lyr forum on how good a value it is and suddenly with the new amp, it is yesterdays bad Schiit.....


 
   
  It's called setting the bar.     Plus it's relative to the price range you're able to afford.  Ignore the price / performance ratio, and it's easy to make such comparisons.


----------



## tokendog

On a separate note, I'm really depressed that the Fostex TH-900s do not have a XLR option aside from recabling which I would personally never do to such beautiful headphones.  
   
  I love my Mjolnir, but I'm not liking the fact I can't use the TH-900s with it.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





tokendog said:


> On a separate note, I'm really depressed that the Fostex TH-900s do not have a XLR option aside from recabling which I would personally never do to such beautiful headphones.
> 
> I love my Mjolnir, but I'm not liking the fact I can't use the TH-900s with it.


 
  Oh, but you choose to suffer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Get those cables tore up and re-terminated.


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Ya gotta love Head-Fi...2000+ posts in the Lyr forum on how good a value it is and suddenly with the new amp, it is yesterdays bad Schiit.....


 
   
  What exactly is the point of this post other than to provoke a reaction from those who've spent time with both components and are now imparting their own findings? Has your experience with both the Lyr and Mjolnir been counter to everyone else? Are these positive takes on the Mjolnir just a product of FotM?
   
  The Lyr's a good amp. A good amp that requires some investment to get to its best as those 2000+ posts illustrate. Even with the added expense of tube rolling, it presented VFM because there were few alternatives in that bracket at that time. The regulars who've kept the tube rolling thread going are those trying to wring the very best from the Lyr for their Audez'e's, Hifimans, Senns, Beyers... ask them how much they've sunk into that pit.
   
  The Mjolnir competes with the Lyr in terms of price, in my opinion. It blows the Lyr out of the water in everything else, in my experience.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> What exactly is the point of this post other than to provoke a reaction from those who've spent time with both components and are now imparting their own findings? Has your experience with both the Lyr and Mjolnir been counter to everyone else? Are these positive takes on the Mjolnir just a product of FotM?
> 
> The Lyr's a good amp. A good amp that requires some investment to get to its best as those 2000+ posts illustrate. Even with the added expense of tube rolling, it presented VFM because there were few alternatives in that bracket at that time. The regulars who've kept the tube rolling thread going are those trying to wring the very best from the Lyr for their Audez'e's, Hifimans, Senns, Beyers... ask them how much they've sunk into that pit.
> 
> The Mjolnir competes with the Lyr in terms of price, in my opinion. It blows the Lyr out of the water in everything else, in my experience.


 
  I agree with this 100%
   
  It just goes to show how good the Mjolnir is. And as olor1n said "The Lyr's a good amp", but it does take a buttload
  to bring its potential out. And even the best of tubes for Lyr simply don't compete with Mjolnir.
   
  Granted..I had a ton of fun tube rolling and still hang out in the Lyr thread. It's just outmatched by Schiit's new offering


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> What exactly is the point of this post other than to provoke a reaction from those who've spent time with both components and are now imparting their own findings? Has your experience with both the Lyr and Mjolnir been counter to everyone else? Are these positive takes on the Mjolnir just a product of FotM?
> 
> The Lyr's a good amp. A good amp that requires some investment to get to its best as those 2000+ posts illustrate. Even with the added expense of tube rolling, it presented VFM because there were few alternatives in that bracket at that time. The regulars who've kept the tube rolling thread going are those trying to wring the very best from the Lyr for their Audez'e's, Hifimans, Senns, Beyers... ask them how much they've sunk into that pit.
> 
> The Mjolnir competes with the Lyr in terms of price, in my opinion. It blows the Lyr out of the water in everything else, in my experience.


 
   
  The point is the cavalier nature of the criticism of the Lyr. It is a good amp. The M should be an upgrade, but it does not take away from a product that is enjoyed by many.
   
  As far as sinking $$ into any Tube pit, rolling is part of the process. If you buy any tube amp and choose not to roll, fine. But, if you decide to go that route, that is part of the hobby. Cost is part of that process. Many Head-Fiers have as much or more invested in their tubes than the amp cost. No problem there if that is the journey and the fun of exploration. It does not mean the amp is sub par. Tube VS SS is a different strokes game...If you are happy with your sound, you win......


----------



## olor1n

Where was it stated that the Lyr is inherently subpar? Stating the Mjolnir is better in aspects of sq most of us would consider important is not a knock on the Lyr itself. It's more praise for the Mjolnir. Notice how those who've owned these two amps state _"the Lyr is good... but...."_ when asked to compare the two?


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> hmm, as long as the adaptor just didnt use the negative pins at all...you could wire it up with the positive pins, and then connect the ground connector to the chassis connection on the xlr plug maybe? i guess that might work...but i cant imagine that sounding very good, or they would have made a single ended output using just the positive lines of the amp, which they specifically said they werent gonna do


 
   
  At some point the adapter will need to connect the grounds which will luckily trigger the protection on the amp.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote:
Originally Posted by *olor1N* 
   
Where was it stated that the Lyr is inherently subpar? Stating the Mjolnir is better in aspects of sq most of us would consider important is not a knock on the Lyr itself. It's more praise for the Mjolnir. Notice how those who've owned these two amps state _"the Lyr is good... but...."_ when asked to compare the two?
   
  Quote:


maxvla said:


> The Mjolnir is a large leap from the Lyr, which IMO is rough and unrefined.


 
   
  People get so worked up around here. I was having some mild fun with Maxvla's perspective and some folks get defensive. As I said before, different strokes...Maxvla has a very high personal standard of quality. As such he seeks the best. Totally fine and a good reason to consider the M. The Lyr also has is listeners who are still enjoying it's capabilities....Something for everyone....


----------



## SoupRKnowva

elwappo99 said:


> At some point the adapter will need to connect the grounds which will luckily trigger the protection on the amp.




Not necessarily, they could just not connect those pins to anything right? Or would the circuit not work at all that way?


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *olor1N*
> 
> Where was it stated that the Lyr is inherently subpar? Stating the Mjolnir is better in aspects of sq most of us would consider important is not a knock on the Lyr itself. It's more praise for the Mjolnir. Notice how those who've owned these two amps state _"the Lyr is good... but...."_ when asked to compare the two?
> ...


 
   
  Having owned the Lyr and now the Mjolnir, I don't have issue with Maxvla's comment. I'd perhaps ask what tubes he heard the Lyr with, but the conclusion would still be the same i.e. the Mjolnir is the better performer.
   
  Have you actually heard both these components to question someone who has? Does the fact that the Lyr may suit some people better (those unwilling to go balanced) and enjoyed by those who tube roll, invalidate that the Mjolnir is a better performer?
   
  You've come into the Mjolnir thread undermining people's first hand accounts, and you question why people are defensive when someone challenges your "stance" (which you don't back up with your own experience). That's a troll if ever I saw one.


----------



## Maxvla

longbowbbs said:


> Ya gotta love Head-Fi...2000+ posts in the Lyr forum on how good a value it is and suddenly with the new amp, it is yesterdays bad Schiit.....
> 
> :rolleyes:



I've been consistent in my views on the Lyr from the beginning.



> 7) Schiit Bifrost, Schiit Lyr, Audeze LCD2
> Bass is really deep. Thunderous. Drum and bass sounds great. highs are a little rolled, probably LCD2 at fault. Bass really punches. Stage is again / \. Precision is excellent. Very clear. Imaging is good to excellent. Focus again is not great in center. Lyr drives with authority.
> 
> The first hint that the LCD2 was actually a good headphone was with the Lyr. It really powered the LCD2 well. No major complaints except center image lacking. On a budget this is a killer rig.




Perhaps a little too cheery, but it was only the 7th rig (of 69) I had heard that weekend. I do mention that it is good for the money, but not that it compares with more capable (and more expensive) amplifiers. I heard several amplifers later with the LCD2 that were significantly better, but also significantly more expensive.


----------



## Blurpapa

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Ya gotta love Head-Fi...2000+ posts in the Lyr forum on how good a value it is and suddenly with the new amp, it is yesterdays bad Schiit.....


 
   
  It's advancement in technology dude. Stuff like that happens all the time. The first iPhone was revolutionary but isn't worth 20 bucks now.


----------



## Chris J

​


paradoxper said:


> But obviously the Taiwan importer has tested this out and it's fine. Thus, why they're selling adapters, right...




Obviously the importer does not know or does not care or hasn't tried it.

Jason has stated that this type of three wire connection is NOT to be used with the MoJo's 4 wire output.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





blurpapa said:


> It's advancement in technology dude. Stuff like that happens all the time. The first iPhone was revolutionary but isn't worth 20 bucks now.


 
  Totally true. Not a bad thing as we get better for lower cost.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Obviously the importer does not know or does not care or hasn't tried it.
> Jason has stated that this type of three wire connection is NOT to be used with the MoJo's 4 wire output.


 
  Which was the point. There's a distributor out there with that amount of ignorance...


----------



## mackat

I just pulled the Mjolnir lever...sadly I won't have the Balanced cable for my HD650's for a few more weeks...anyone wanna lend me one?


----------



## Chris J

paradoxper said:


> Which was the point. There's a distributor out there with that amount of ignorance...




A-ha!
I did not pick up on the sarcasm!


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





chris j said:


> A-ha!
> I did not pick up on the sarcasm!


 
  I am just terrible at it.


----------



## kLevkoff

No.
   
  The whole point of a bridged amp is that you have a + phase and a - phase signal for each channel.... and the distortion in the two halves cancels out.
   
  Depending on the amp, you might or might not get away with running only half of each channel (which is what you'd be doing),
  but it might not work at all, it might be bad for the amp, and it almost certainly wouldn't sound very good.
   
  There is no specific reason to believe that either output is referenced to chassis ground at all.
  (I've definitely seen circuits where you'd get nothing at all, and others where you definitely WOULD damage the amp.)
   
  Incidentally, not all XLR connectors have a "chassis ground" connection anyway.
   
  All in all a very bad idea.
  Do it correctly or don't do it.
   
  Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> hmm, as long as the adaptor just didnt use the negative pins at all...you could wire it up with the positive pins, and then connect the ground connector to the chassis connection on the xlr plug maybe? i guess that might work...but i cant imagine that sounding very good, or they would have made a single ended output using just the positive lines of the amp, which they specifically said they werent gonna do


----------



## kLevkoff

I've been following this thread, and a lot of people seem to be missing the whole point of the Lyr.....
   
  Tubes SOUND DIFFERENT than solid state equipment. This is because tubes (usually) generate specific sound colorations that some people find pleasant. (A tube preamp can be totally clean; if so, then it doesn't sound any different than a clean solid state amp - but then why bother with tubes?)
   
  The Lyr is designed to have "tube sound", and you can change that sound TO A LIMITED DEGREE by rolling tubes.
  You cannot make it NOT sound like a tube amp by doing so because it wasn't designed that way.
  It is SUPPOSED to sound "tubey", which is quite pleasant to some people , especially in combination with some headphones (and not so much with others). Because the Lyr is a hybrid design, it can even deliver "that tube sound" with phones that require significant drive power.... which is even cooler.
   
  The Mjolnir is a solid state amp, and is intended to sound the way solid state amps are supposed to sound
  ("clean, flat, and low distortion" or "analytical" - depending on which way you look at it.)
   
  Comparing the way they sound is like comparing the taste of lobster and steak.
  They aren't supposed to sound anywhere alike - and they don't.
  It's not a matter of tubes sounding "better" or "worse" than solid state.....
  but they sure sound a lot different.
   
  The Lyr is a very good sounding TUBE headphone amp, while the Mjolnir is solid state.
  It would be almost impossible for a certain person to like both with a given pair of headphones.
   
  Personally, I am not especially fond of "tube sound", but I find the Lyr pleasant with some AKG and Sennheiser phones....
  I can't, however, stand it with my HifiMan HE-600's, which sound rather mellow to begin with and, TO ME, sound downright syrupy with the Lyr... (That's why I have a Mjolnir on the way  )
   
  There's nothing wrong with the way the Lyr sounds beyond the fact that it sounds like tubes...
  You either like that or you don't....
   
   
  Quote: 





maxvla said:


> The Mjolnir is a large leap from the Lyr, which IMO is rough and unrefined.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





klevkoff said:


> I can't, however, stand it with my HifiMan* HE-600's*, which sound rather mellow to begin with and, TO ME, sound downright syrupy with the Lyr... (That's why I have a Mjolnir on the way  )


 
   
  Mann.  I knew I was missing out on that new pair of HiFiMan headphones.  They slipped it wright past me.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





klevkoff said:


> but they sure sound a lot different.
> 
> The Lyr is a very good sounding TUBE headphone amp, while the Mjolnir is solid state.
> *It would be almost impossible for a certain person to like both with a given pair of headphones.*


 
  What the Hell. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  You can only like 1. Period.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> What the Hell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Yeah -  It's possible to like what ever you like.  Did I say that right


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





klevkoff said:


> No.
> 
> The whole point of a bridged amp is that you have a + phase and a - phase signal for each channel.... and the distortion in the two halves cancels out.
> 
> ...


 
   
  i agree completely, i was just trying to come up with a way in my head, that it could ptentially work...i dont know if you you saw me say earlier not to do it at all


----------



## Girls Generation

I'd think almost everyone already knows this, and that you're missing the point. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  FYI I love both steak and lobster, and will welcome both in the same dinner occasion any day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





klevkoff said:


> I've been following this thread, and a lot of people seem to be missing the whole point of the Lyr.....
> 
> Tubes SOUND DIFFERENT than solid state equipment. This is because tubes (usually) generate specific sound colorations that some people find pleasant. (A tube preamp can be totally clean; if so, then it doesn't sound any different than a clean solid state amp - but then why bother with tubes?)
> 
> ...


----------



## skeptic

Quote: 





klevkoff said:


> The Lyr is a very good sounding TUBE headphone amp, while the Mjolnir is solid state.


 
   
  Just FYI - the Lyr is a hybrid.  Carry on.


----------



## Solude

Read the entire post cough


----------



## MomijiTMO

Gone through the last three pages. Some of you guys should go on reality tv! :rolleyes:


----------



## longbowbbs

Can I date Snooki?


----------



## MomijiTMO

But won't someone else get jealous? Only last year you said they were the best... You lyr.


----------



## dcginc

Quote: 





dcginc said:


> Well my pile shows up next week, the M & G. Along w my newly re wired Yamaha HP-1s w a 4 pin xlr terminated by BTG Audio


 

 it all showed up today; M & G and the re-wired HP-1s. To say I am hearing music like I have never heard it before would be an understatement. Since the HP-1s were re-wired along with receiving the new DAC and amp, I cannot say from where the improvements come from. Doesn't much matter to me. The electronics for sure, but all I know, is I just want to listen to the music! The HP-1s have a low-end like they have never had before. That I can tell, and the decay of acoustic guitars is something I have not quite ever heard from these cans either.... In the next few days I am sure I will have more interesting listening sessions.
   
  a 'pile of pix'
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/g/a/704239/my-pile-of/


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





momijitmo said:


> But won't someone else get jealous? Only last year you said they were the best... You lyr.


 





  Nice one!


----------



## Erukian

Got a chance to hook up my LCD-2's to the Mjolnir. I never knew what these headphones were capable of! Holy cats!
   
  I see why impressions are hard to find around this amp because it's signature is "detail and power" with zero unpleasant tradeoffs. It's _exactly _what I wanted to drive my headphones! It's a neutral amp that reveals detail, texture, clarity, dynamics, power (especially in bass), extension, separation (in every freq-range) with no noticeable distortion to distract you _and_ without losing much if any musicality over a tube amp. It's like the amp is _pulling _and _wringing _every sonic detail out of a song and it just blows you away with each familar song you play. I'm talking about an amplifier here, not a DAC. Mind = blown
   
  Granted, these are my thoughts after listening to it for a few hours, but I can't stop and the LCD-2's are pretty heavy! 
   
  Thank you Jason for designing this amp, my ear's are having a hell of a time! Worth. Every. Penny.


----------



## mackat

erukian said:


> Holy cats!




lol xD


----------



## mackat

Well, Mjölnir just arrived. I'm quite anxious and hopeful that the temporary balanced cable will arrive tomorrow! 

I just love looking at the Schiit stack. Very nice design!


----------



## mackat

Well, the cable arrived and it sounds positively amazing! One thing though: the vocals sound like they're really in my head, almost out of phase. Is this normal? It sounds great though!


----------



## Maxvla

You sure it's wired correctly and you've attached to the correct sides?


----------



## mackat

It's a 4 pin cable, and I've attached the right sides to the headphones. I have the switch set to BAL on the Mjölnir. It is a stock HD650 cable reterminated, so It could've been done wrong, but I doubt it. Hmm...


----------



## purrin

Do you have DMM? Pins 1 to 4 should be L+ L- R+ R-


----------



## mackat

I do, but sadly I don't know where it is right now. It's just that vocals and instruments in the centre sound sort of "inverted" if you can understand what I'm saying.


----------



## SeaHawk

If this pans out to be true, I'll invert one of the channels in my headphone to try out this new sound.  It may be the new rage!


----------



## Maxvla

Try changing cables to the 'wrong' side and listen again.


----------



## mackat

You mean swap the cables at the headphones, right?


----------



## Maxvla

Yes.


----------



## grokit




----------



## mackat

Hmmm...well I switched the cable at the headphones and all that did was switch the channels 

Hmm...I wonder!


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





mackat said:


> Hmmm...well I switched the cable at the headphones and all that did was switch the channels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Who made the cable? Could be the polarity was swapped


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Got mine today!!
  How many hrs of burn in?


----------



## SeaHawk

What usually works for me to check polarity is put on a mono source and listen if it sounds disembodied rather than in your head (or slightly ahead of you).  Listening to mono should not add any left/right spatial information.  (Disregard this entirely if you are listening to tubes.. )


----------



## purrin

Swapping channels ain't gonna do crap. Elwapplo's diagnosis is probably correct.

Who made this cable again?


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Swapping channels ain't gonna do crap. Elwapplo's diagnosis is probably correct.
> Who made this cable again?


 
   
   
  Lol, uhoh .... public shaming !
   
  It's really easy to do on the HD650 stock cable. The cable +/- is set up in a confusing way as I remember. It was one of those use the multimeter 20 times mods.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> Got mine today!!
> How many hrs of burn in?


 
   
  Leave it on a good 100 hours before sitting down for critical listening and never turn it off   Its warm up time is lengthy.


----------



## kLevkoff

Yes, I know that it's hybrid, but the overall design is that it will add "tube sound" to things - which it does to a significant degree. Schiit's solid state headphone amps are pretty much "flat and accurate".
  The solid-state output also gives the Lyr much better damping than most tube outputs, so the bass is more "solid state like".
  The tube part ADDS the coloration and distortion characteristic of tubes (and, make no mistake, it is an ADDITIVE process).
  Claiming that the design goals of the Lyr and the Mjolnir are the same (in terms of sound) is just silly.
   
  I certainly don't have any problem with people who PREFER the colorations introduced by tubes.
  What I find disturbing is when I talk to people (newbies and people without technical knowledge) and realize that some of them have been so misinformed that they don't understand that the difference is that tubes add coloration.
   
  I have actually spoken to a few people who bought tube equipment "because they heard or read that tubes were better",
  and NOT because they specifically preferred "tube sound"..... and then didn't like how it sounded after they bought it.
  One actually wanted to know if changing cables or other equipment "would make his tube amp sound less like tubes".
  He had read that changing tubes and interconnects would make his amp sound "entirely different" and was quite
  surprised to learn that the only way to get rid of "the tube sound" was to get rid of the tube amp.
   
  To me it seemed that he was honestly trying to find "the best sounding system" and was actively lied to by several sources
  that claimed  "tubes were higher-fi" or however they phrased it ........ rather than telling him the truth - which, as I see it, is
  "solid state circuits are usually more accurate, but many people prefer the characteristic colorations imparted by tubes".
   
  And, before the flames start, yes, this really HAS been pretty well proven.
  A really clean (very low distortion) tube preamp is indistinguishable from a really clean solid state preamp by most people -
  and modern tube equipment IS specifically and deliberately "voiced" to emphasize the various colorations produced by tubes.
  
  I certainly don't care if you like water with lime juice better than distilled water, but if you tell someone that the
  water with lime juice is "purer water", then you ARE lying.
   
  The Lyr is very nice for what it is, and it is something entirely different than the Mjolnir (which is VERY nice for what IT is).
 However, comparing the two is rather silly, because the design goals are so different.
   
  Keith


----------



## kLevkoff

Yeah, HifiMan HE-500's ... Oops...
   
  Keith
  Quote: 





preproman said:


> Mann.  I knew I was missing out on that new pair of HiFiMan headphones.  They slipped it wright past me.


----------



## mackat

It's a head-fi'er that I bought it from the other day, whose name will remain anonymous. I'm not sure if its the cable, but it seems highly likely. Grrrr... Anyone else have a balanced HD650 cable for $30?


Ben aka MacKat


----------



## purrin

How far away are you from OC? I'll terminate it for you for free. Or if you are heading to that San Diego meet, I'll bring my soldering iron.


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





klevkoff said:


> Yes, I know that it's hybrid, but the overall design is that it will add "tube sound" to things - which it does to a significant degree. Schiit's solid state headphone amps are pretty much "flat and accurate".
> The solid-state output also gives the Lyr much better damping than most tube outputs, so the bass is more "solid state like".
> The tube part ADDS the coloration and distortion characteristic of tubes (and, make no mistake, it is an ADDITIVE process).
> Claiming that the design goals of the Lyr and the Mjolnir are the same (in terms of sound) is just silly.
> ...


 
   
  Tubes are "higher-fi". But that doesn't preclude them being used in purposely colored implementations, which the Lyr is to a moderate extent. Heck, the Asgard is colored solid-state amp. There's a good rationale when you consider the headphones that were available at the entry level price points when these amps (Asgard + Lyr) were first conceived. For all we know, Jason could be cooking up better Schiit given the much larger selection (and more neutral - or at least ones with less high-frequency ringing) headphones we have available now.
   
  Schiit's approach back then (with Asgard and Lyr) was definitely brilliant. Colored but designed to work with certain headphones at the entry level. The Mjolnir, the latest amp, is more neutral. You gotta love it when you line all three of these amps on one or two tables and move up the ladder. It makes total sense.


----------



## mackat

Yes, I am absolutely coming! And that's a really really really great offer, that really helps me! Thanks a lot! The XLR connector that's on there right now is reusable, right?


----------



## purrin

Yup, or I bring some spares.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Tubes are "higher-fi".


 
   
   
  What makes this true?


----------



## purrin

Provided that tubes are used in proper implementations (that is they are not used in odd-ball implementations with seriously high amounts of measurable distortion easily detectable by the human ear), tubes as amplification devices sound better. They extract more micro-detail and compared to FETs, they render better micro-dynamics, and sound a bit cleaner too. You can show me all of nwavguy's measurements, but despite how much I appreciate measurements, it's my subjective experience which matters most.
   
  Ultimately it depends upon the implementation. Tubes can sound distorted or colored. FETs can sound fuzzy, misty, or veiled. BJTs can shear your eardrums off. And too much negative feedback destroys music. It's whatever rocks your boat.


----------



## Erukian

Quote: 





klevkoff said:


> I certainly don't care if you like water with lime juice better than distilled water, but if you tell someone that the
> water with lime juice is "purer water", then you ARE lying.


 
   
  I love this analogy.
   
  My two cents. I like to keep my audio chain as pure as possible and change headphones/speakers for the kind of sound I want and not manipulate the chain to make up for speaker/headphone deficiencies. I've done enough of chain-component swapping when I had my klipsch heritage speakers and used tube preamps to shave off the horn-loaded tweeter sizzle which worked great but lacked with darker speakers.
   
In any case, I (subjectively) love this amp and highly recommend it, from being something of an objectiveist. I honestly wasn't expecting as much of a difference when driving the LCD-2's (which people claim 1-2 watts power fine) but it seems it's the purity of that first watt that makes all the difference.


----------



## purrin

I love the LCD2s, HP1000s, and HE500s (and Anax v2. modded HD800s) with the Mjolnir. It tends to do well with more neutral or darker sounding cans. Every time I've seen Schiit at meets, I tend to note the headphone pairings with their amps, i.e. LCD2 with Mjolnir, PS500 with Lyr, DT990/600? with Asgard. I don't think it's coincidence. That being said, there are some people I know who feel the Mjolnir sounds too unrelenting. I did warn everyone that it was _dogmatically vigilant_.


----------



## mackat

I forgot, how do I measure if it was wired out-of-phase? (Which I'm 99% sure it is!)


----------



## purrin

Just use a mono-recording. If it sounds out of your head, then something is wrong.
   
  Try this: http://www.kozco.com/tech/soundtests.html (in-phase of out-of-phase recordings).


----------



## mackat

Yup, sounds perfect on the out-of-phase part! Thanks a lot Purrin, I was a bit worried. And thanks for the generous offer too!


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Provided that tubes are used in proper implementations (that is they are not used in odd-ball implementations with seriously high amounts of measurable distortion easily detectable by the human ear), tubes as amplification devices sound better. They extract more micro-detail and compared to FETs, they render better micro-dynamics, and sound a bit cleaner too. You can show me all of nwavguy's measurements, but despite how much I appreciate measurements, it's my subjective experience which matters most.
> 
> Ultimately it depends upon the implementation. Tubes can sound distorted or colored. FETs can sound fuzzy, misty, or veiled. BJTs can shear your eardrums off. And too much negative feedback destroys music. It's whatever rocks your boat.


 
   
   
  So Ultimately "Tubes are higher-fi" is subjective.


----------



## Questhate

Quote: 





preproman said:


> So Ultimately "Tubes are higher-fi" is subjective.


 
  Seriously purrin. What's all this foolishness about you trusting your ears?


----------



## purrin

[size=medium]Understanding is a three-edged sword.[/size]


----------



## rawrster

Quote: 





purrin said:


> I love the LCD2s, HP1000s, and HE500s (and Anax v2. modded HD800s) with the Mjolnir. It tends to do well with more neutral or darker sounding cans. Every time I've seen Schiit at meets, I tend to note the headphone pairings with their amps, i.e. LCD2 with Mjolnir, PS500 with Lyr, DT990/600? with Asgard. I don't think it's coincidence. That being said, there are some people I know who feel the Mjolnir sounds too unrelenting. I did warn everyone that it was _dogmatically vigilant_.


 
  What do you think about the HE6 with the Mjolnir? I do agree about the HD800 although mine is not modified.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





purrin said:


> I love the LCD2s, HP1000s, and HE500s (and Anax v2. modded HD800s) with the Mjolnir. It tends to do well with more neutral or darker sounding cans. Every time I've seen Schiit at meets, I tend to note the headphone pairings with their amps, i.e. LCD2 with Mjolnir, PS500 with Lyr, DT990/600? with Asgard. I don't think it's coincidence. That being said, there are some people I know who feel the Mjolnir sounds too unrelenting. I did warn everyone that it was _dogmatically vigilant_.


 
   
   
  How can I get the Anaz v2 mod done to my HD800s?


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> What do you think about the HE6 with the Mjolnir? I do agree about the HD800 although mine is not modified.


 
   
  This is difficult to answer for me because I'm not a big fan of the HE6 despite having heard it on several highly "HF recommended and approved" power amps, receivers, vintage receivers, tube amps, etc. which supposedly cure all of its ills. (The bass has never been as issue for me, but the treble has.)
   
  It depends where you are coming from and how much of the HE6's treble "etch", as I call it, you are willing to retain or consider acceptable (some people I know have absolutely no problem with it.) That being said, I don't feel the Mjolnir emphasizes the HE6 "etch" as much some other "special high-power amps made for the HE6" I've heard do. EF6 cough cough cough 
   
  I did enjoy the HE6 on the Cavalli LG (with RCA 6SN7s? the tube selection was critical here.) I've also Iiked the HE6 on various "cheap" T-amps, and the EF-5 (with TJ Full Music tubes and that HiFiMan PCM1704 portable DAC.) I also rather liked the HE6 on the BA and a Crest CA2 power amp (after surgical EQ correction tailored for that particular pair.)
   
   



preproman said:


> How can I get the Anaz v2 mod done to my HD800s?


 

   
  PM Anaxilus. But I think Anaxilus is perma-banned on HF because he almost caused Currawong a heart attack or something like that.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> What do you think about the HE6 with the Mjolnir? I do agree about the HD800 although mine is not modified.


 
  My HE6 didn't sound right with the Mjolnir. Bright treble and sibilant vocals.


----------



## Loevhagen

I'm not a big fan of the HE-6, but using them with the Mjolnir and the Gungnir, it is on the right side of bearable. In short sessions, the HE-6 get the play time here. There is something to the Mjonir / Gungnir combo that does the magic for the HE-6.
   
  Using the V800 and the Mjolnir - tilts the HE-6 on the wrong (i.e. too bright) side. Small differences, but that is just the way it is in my ears.


----------



## paradoxper

I have to agree with Lovehagen. I've found Mojo/Gun combo satisfying enough to hold off on a speaker amp.


----------



## Loevhagen

Mad Dog, paradoxper? Nice. How does it pair with the M/G combo - and what is similar / different in coarse terms compared to ther LCD-3 / HE-6?


----------



## rawrster

All i know is that the HE6 does better than the HD800 on the Mjolnir amp which is quite surprising. I'm going to get an affordable speaker amp some time next week probably and then when I get the cable I'll have a new toy to play with. I hope this doesnt mean I have to get another dac so that I have two rigs where one is for HE6 and other HD800. However I don't know of anything that really can let me have one dac output to 2 different amp inputs other than if I used a splitter. I'm not sure if a splitter would change anything but I assume if only one amp is on at one time it would be fine?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





loevhagen said:


> Mad Dog, paradoxper? Nice. How does it pair with the M/G combo - and what is similar / different in coarse terms compared to ther LCD-3 / HE-6?


 
  No, I was also talking about the HE-6. It's much easier for me to just say the LCD-3 and HE-6 are on a different level than MD. MD is pretty linear,
  and it doesn't do any one thing very good.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> All i know is that the HE6 does better than the HD800 on the Mjolnir amp which is quite surprising. I'm going to get an affordable speaker amp some time next week probably and then when I get the cable I'll have a new toy to play with. I hope this doesnt mean I have to get another dac so that I have two rigs where one is for HE6 and other HD800. However I don't know of anything that really can let me have one dac output to 2 different amp inputs other than if I used a splitter. I'm not sure if a splitter would change anything but I assume if only one amp is on at one time it would be fine?


 
  Just loop the DAC to the 2 amps?


----------



## rawrster

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Just loop the DAC to the 2 amps?


 
  What do you mean by that? using a splitter?


----------



## mikek200

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> All i know is that the HE6 does better than the HD800 on the Mjolnir amp which is quite surprising. I'm going to get an affordable speaker amp some time next week probably and then when I get the cable I'll have a new toy to play with. I hope this doesnt mean I have to get another dac so that I have two rigs where one is for HE6 and other HD800. However I don't know of anything that really can let me have one dac output to 2 different amp inputs other than if I used a splitter. I'm not sure if a splitter would change anything but I assume if only one amp is on at one time it would be fine?


 
  Rawster,
  I've been pushing the emo mini,maybe you've read my posts
  Emo ,might have one intheir buy/sell forum,used,with warranty..??
   
  If you like, I can express mail a adapter,for a 4-pin xlr connection ,and express mail it down to you.,to tied you over until your regular cable comes.
  Elwappo,{Eric},{a great guy }.,was nice enough to make it for me,and expressed mailed to me-got it the next day,untill my Norse cable got delivered.
   
  Pm -me,if your interested-OK?
  Mike


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> All i know is that the HE6 does better than the HD800 on the Mjolnir amp which is quite surprising. I'm going to get an affordable speaker amp some time next week probably and then when I get the cable I'll have a new toy to play with. I hope this doesnt mean I have to get another dac so that I have two rigs where one is for HE6 and other HD800. However I don't know of anything that really can let me have one dac output to 2 different amp inputs other than if I used a splitter. I'm not sure if a splitter would change anything but I assume if only one amp is on at one time it would be fine?


 
   
   
  One of these might work:
   
  http://www.goldpt.com/sw4.html
   
  http://www.goldpt.com/sw2x.html


----------



## rawrster

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> Rawster,
> I've been pushing the emo mini,maybe you've read my posts
> Emo ,might have one intheir buy/sell forum,used,with warranty..??
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for the offer but it won't be needed. I'm going to buy the mini X from a friend and he's going to play with it until my cable comes. In any case there's no rush on my part since I'm quite happy with what I have now but I'm always open to get a better setup.
   
  However I am interested in how you think the Mjolnir is compared to the miniX seeing as you have the HE6.
   
  Quote: 





preproman said:


> One of these might work:
> 
> http://www.goldpt.com/sw4.html
> 
> http://www.goldpt.com/sw2x.html


 
   
  Those actually work the other way around. My dac only has one set of RCA outputs. Instead of an input selector it would need to be an output selector if it exists which I doubt. It would need one set of inputs with 2 outputs.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> Those actually work the other way around. My dac only has one set of RCA outputs. Instead of an input selector it would need to be an output selector if it exists which I doubt. It would need one set of inputs with 2 outputs.


 
   
  I think they can make it which ever way you want it to be.  You have to call to confirm.


----------



## mikek200

" However I am interested in how you think the Mjolnir is compared to the miniX seeing as you have the HE6.,"
   
It is a clear improvement,I've been using the emo/bifrost combo for a few weeks now,& have not turned on the MJ ,since I've gotten the emo.
   
I will be getting the Gungnir,in the near future.
   
Whether that will make a big difference with the he-6,.I don't know?
Having a 2 amp setup,is not what I really wanted ,but the SQ I'm getting with emo/He-6 ,is amazing.,for now,I have desire to upgrade in any way...other than getting the Gungnir,so,I'm totally balanced
   
When I use the Lcd2's & Maddogs,I use the MJ,.....they both have been collecting dust.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> What do you mean by that? using a splitter?


 
  I noticed you said your amp only has 1 set of outputs. Prep recommended a good solution (if viable).


----------



## fishski13

rawster,
  i'm a little confused.  i would double check with Anedio, but you should be able to run both RCA and XLR out at the same time.  with a properly wired XLR-RCA cable, you can even run unbalanced out of the XLR outputs in addition to the RCAs on the Anedio.  otherwise, a pair of these would work well from the RCA output of your Anedio: http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2103638&filterName=Brand&filterValue=RadioShack.  i would double check the input impedance of the Schitt and speaker amp/preamp as well.  if both are 50K, then the Anedio will see 25K - a lower impedance since it's driving two different inputs.  as long as you're above 10K, you should be fine.  again i would double check with Anedio.


----------



## rawrster

I actually sent an email to Anedio and I have the D1 not the D2 so only have RCA output. I was thinking just going with something like that as I remember rca splitters being used in the last mini meet I was at during the summer and it was just fine. I'll wait for an answer before I try anything.
   
  Actually in my search I saw something called distribution amps which may work but I think if all else fails I'll get a budget rig to see how good a rig can get. A cheap dac but still decent like a gamma 2 or one of those popular chinese dacs along with the miniX could be a good value at around $400 for both.


----------



## Duncan_McCloud

I've searched through the thread... does anyone know if it can power the K1000 ?
  Thanks


----------



## rawrster

I feel that it does an adequate job on the HE6. It doesn't give the maximum potential of the HE6 but does good enough for me to enjoy them quite a bit. I don't know if anyone has tried the K1000 on them but the HE6 is one of the harder to drive headphones and the K1000 is also hard to drive.
   
  I think I'm just going to get RCA splitters and have one amp on at a time. If needed I can get this switch box which I was linked to.


----------



## jronan2

Hey guys could use a little insight/opinions. Sorry if this is a little off-topic. Hurricane Sandy really hit us hard here on Long Island and most of the Northeast as all of you have been watching this past week. I just got electricity restored in my area today, but there are still hundreds of thousands without power. Anyway, as things start to get back to normal I want to get the Mjolnir/Gungnir combo. With the past storm I have been thinking about Power Conditioning/Surge Protection. I guess my question is two-fold: I want my gear to be protected from surges and want the cleanest non-noisy power to my equipment. My power went on and off numerous times, most likely from the electrical company shutting off my area to fix an entire, bigger area I'm assuming. 
   
  Anyway, I really have no knowledge on what the best way or to protect ones equipment, and how to have the cleanest power. At the moment one of my rigs is plugged directly into the wall and my other is plugged into a cheapo power strip, if I had to guess its probably not protected. What do you guys use or do with expensive gear to stay safe and get the cleanest power? 
   
  The Mjolnir/Gungnir combo is an expensive investment to me personally, I just want to make sure I get the most out of it. Thank for any input.


----------



## grokit

How about a car battery, a trickle charger, and an inverter? 

Either that or a big computer UPS, but they aren't exactly known for clean power as the battery doesn't come into play with the more affordable units until the power goes out.

The best way to protect your gear from dirty power is to remove it from the grid.


----------



## Elysian

Quote: 





jronan2 said:


> Anyway, I really have no knowledge on what the best way or to protect ones equipment, and how to have the cleanest power. At the moment one of my rigs is plugged directly into the wall and my other is plugged into a cheapo power strip, if I had to guess its probably not protected. What do you guys use or do with expensive gear to stay safe and get the cleanest power?


 
   
  There's a lot of snake oil and poor quality/rip-off products in this area, so be careful what you buy.  If you're looking to protect your gear, I suggest doing research on an pro forum (like Gearslutz), as those guys' livelihoods depending on proper protection and condition.
   
  If you're just looking for general power conditioning to improve the quality of power, something like a Furman will do fine.  You don't need something super expensive, and especially not the ridiculous stuff audiophiles use.  Isolation transformers are another option but they can be noisy, and some people don't like what they do to the sound.  There's really no way to know without trying.
   
  If you're looking to protect your gear, there's a correlation between weight and quality of protection.  If you can easily lift that piece of gear with a single hand, it's not giving you good protection.  If it's stuff they use in hospitals and data centers, it's much more tested and reliable than audiophile gear.  You'll get the best protection from super heavy blocks of iron.
   
  Anyway, it's a good idea to get some protection for your favorite audio gear.  The little spikes that happen throughout the day can shorten the lifespan of your gear.  The US has pretty good power overall, but if you live in a city, the quality of your power is going to be a lot worse (especially during the day, when there's a lot of heavy demand on the grid) than living out in a sparsely populated region like parts of Colorado or Idaho.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





elysian said:


> There's a lot of snake oil and poor quality/rip-off products in this area, so be careful what you buy.  If you're looking to protect your gear, I suggest doing research on an pro forum (like Gearslutz), as those guys' livelihoods depending on proper protection and condition.
> 
> If you're just looking for general power conditioning to improve the quality of power, something like a Furman will do fine.  You don't need something super expensive, and especially not the ridiculous stuff audiophiles use.  Isolation transformers are another option but they can be noisy, and some people don't like what they do to the sound.  There's really no way to know without trying.
> 
> ...


 
  Definitely agree with this. I have one of these  and that keeps my stuff at a nice and steady 110V overall. No complaints at all with that unit.


----------



## jronan2

Thanks for the explanation, makes sense. That unit looks promising, any other opinions?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





jronan2 said:


> Thanks for the explanation, makes sense. That unit looks promising, any other opinions?


 
   
  Get a power conditioner with built in voltage regulation,that'll clean up the power and a UPS or even a double conversion UPS
  will ease your power worries. But be aware they're loud, so it may be inconvenient.


----------



## Solude

Over thinking it and the last thing you want to do is waste your audiophile budget on power.  
   
http://www.belkin.com/us/BE108000-08-Belkin/p/P-BE108000-08?q=::categoryPath:/Web/WSPWR/WSPWRSP


----------



## purrin

Brownouts may be a problem and stress some equipment. Brownouts are best mitigated by what data centers use: Hefty high quality UPS.
   
  That being said, you are screwed if lightning hits near your home. No surge protector is going to help. Millions of volts tends to to arc all over the place - even through air. Stuff gets fried, especially the sensitive ICs, super-duper audiophile power filter device or not.
   
  I speak from not from personal experience, but from personal experience of others I know personally, including a certain Head-Fi'er.


----------



## fishski13

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> I actually sent an email to Anedio and I have the D1 not the D2 so only have RCA output. I was thinking just going with something like that as I remember rca splitters being used in the last mini meet I was at during the summer and it was just fine. I'll wait for an answer before I try anything.
> 
> Actually in my search I saw something called distribution amps which may work but I think if all else fails I'll get a budget rig to see how good a rig can get. A cheap dac but still decent like a gamma 2 or one of those popular chinese dacs along with the miniX could be a good value at around $400 for both.


 
   
  Quote: 





rawrster said:


> I feel that it does an adequate job on the HE6. It doesn't give the maximum potential of the HE6 but does good enough for me to enjoy them quite a bit. I don't know if anyone has tried the K1000 on them but the HE6 is one of the harder to drive headphones and the K1000 is also hard to drive.
> 
> I think I'm just going to get RCA splitters and have one amp on at a time. If needed I can get this switch box which I was linked to.


 
   
  10-4 on the D1 RCAs.  i'm not sure why specifically you said, "... have one amp on at a time.", but the D1 will see the impedance of both amps irregardless whether or not one is turned on or off.


----------



## lyrill

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Brownouts may be a problem and stress some equipment. Brownouts are best mitigated by what data centers use: Hefty high quality UPS.
> 
> That being said, you are screwed if lightning hits near your home. No surge protector is going to help. Millions of volts tends to to arc all over the place - even through air. Stuff gets fried, especially the sensitive ICs, super-duper audiophile power filter device or not.
> 
> I speak from not from personal experience, but from personal experience of others I know personally, including a certain Head-Fi'er.


 
  i thinik that when things like tha tcome it is the main power cords that gets fried first, not yours.


----------



## wetfit9

@elwappo99. Which is better. LE600 or LE1200


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





wetfit9 said:


> @elwappo99. Which is better. LE600 or LE1200


 
  They're identical, just the power wattage is 1200 watts on the LE1200 and 600watts on the LE600. If you're just hooking up audio stuff you'll never get close to 600w.


----------



## wetfit9

Reason I ask is because my computer is my high end gaming system, so I game sometimes I draw up to 950 watts. So I think I will get one of each. 1200 for my gaming/audio staton and 600 for my home theater set up.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





wetfit9 said:


> Reason I ask is because my computer is my high end gaming system, so I game sometimes I draw up to 950 watts. So I think I will get one of each. 1200 for my gaming/audio staton and 600 for my home theater set up.


 
   
  Whew... what is running in that thing?


----------



## DTrewwye

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> Whew... what is running in that thing?


 

 I can't imagine, 850W is more than enough for my rig.  But 600W for home theatre, isn't that a fair bit of overkill?


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





dtrewwye said:


> I can't imagine, 850W is more than enough for my rig.  But 600W for home theatre, isn't that a fair bit of overkill?


 
   
   
  they only come in two sizes unfortunately.


----------



## wetfit9

elwappo99 said:


> Whew... what is running in that thing?




580's overclocked in sli
980x CPU at 4.2
Crucial C4 250gb ssd x3 in raid 0
X2 2tb drives for storage
1200w power supply
All on water x2 pumps x2 360 rad's. 
x58 G1 Assassin mother board. 

Just the high lights


----------



## purrin

Yeah, I was thinking most modern systems even with SLI don't suck up that much power. Then I figured you were overclocking like mad.


----------



## IEMCrazy

Quote: 





jronan2 said:


> Hey guys could use a little insight/opinions. Sorry if this is a little off-topic. Hurricane Sandy really hit us hard here on Long Island and most of the Northeast as all of you have been watching this past week. I just got electricity restored in my area today, but there are still hundreds of thousands without power. Anyway, as things start to get back to normal I want to get the Mjolnir/Gungnir combo. With the past storm I have been thinking about Power Conditioning/Surge Protection. I guess my question is two-fold: I want my gear to be protected from surges and want the cleanest non-noisy power to my equipment. My power went on and off numerous times, most likely from the electrical company shutting off my area to fix an entire, bigger area I'm assuming.
> 
> Anyway, I really have no knowledge on what the best way or to protect ones equipment, and how to have the cleanest power. At the moment one of my rigs is plugged directly into the wall and my other is plugged into a cheapo power strip, if I had to guess its probably not protected. What do you guys use or do with expensive gear to stay safe and get the cleanest power?
> 
> The Mjolnir/Gungnir combo is an expensive investment to me personally, I just want to make sure I get the most out of it. Thank for any input.


 
    
  You'll see my recommendations in response to Purrin's statements, but generally the best solution is "leave it unplugged" when it's at risk (during a hurricane is one such good time to do so....I happen to always leave mine unplugged when not listening to it.  For the unexpected outages not related to storms....any half decent surge protector or power conditioner with AVR will work fine for anything but very nearby lightening.  Tripp Lite Ultrabars, virtually anything rackmount, Brickwall units (better than the above), etc will protect from the minor everyday fluctuations.
   
   
  Quote:


solude said:


> Over thinking it and the last thing you want to do is waste your audiophile budget on power.
> 
> http://www.belkin.com/us/BE108000-08-Belkin/p/P-BE108000-08?q=::categoryPath:/Web/WSPWR/WSPWRSP


 
   
  Personally, I would not trust a Belkin product to protect _anything_ of any remote importance of expense.  They make fine temporary mice and portable electronics pouches.  Beyond that, I'd steer clear.  I've never had a Belkin product that lived past a few years.
   
  And in the name of all that is good avoid any of their UPS units.  Not only have I found them to consistently fail, but they have a lousy habit of overcharging batteries to the point of leakage.  They're a fire hazard. 
   
  Then again I've heard of some of the new APC Smart-UPS units erupting in flame too...so it may be "industry standard" these days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





purrin said:


> Brownouts may be a problem and stress some equipment. Brownouts are best mitigated by what data centers use: Hefty high quality UPS.
> 
> *That being said, you are screwed if lightning hits near your home. No surge protector is going to help.* Millions of volts tends to to arc all over the place - even through air. Stuff gets fried, especially the sensitive ICs, super-duper audiophile power filter device or not.
> 
> I speak from not from personal experience, but from personal experience of others I know personally, including a certain Head-Fi'er.


 
   
  Brickwall type surge protectors (no MOVs, it's all relay based) are good for lightening in the line.  But yeah if lightening strikes close enough to zap things with the EM field over the air, it doesn't matter if the devices is even plugged in.  Not to mention you probably won't be worried about listening to audio gear again.  I mean once your skin stops tingling, and partial hearing returns....
   
  That said, aside from lightening striking DIRECTLY at your property, the best solution to the lightening problem is "don't listen to music during a lightening storm" and "unplug your rack when you're not listening."  That'll protect you from anything short of a direct lightening strike.  
   
  AVRs/conditioners/online UPS units are good options for protections, though online UPS units are loud, hot, and power hungry.
   
  Obviously unexpected surges, sags, drunks running into electric poles etc happen even when there is no storm...for those things light conditioners and AVRs and surge protectors are all handy.  For the big known storms, just unplug and be done with it. Small storms last an hour or so.  Big storms....there's more priorities to worry about than music.  If there's still an audio system to listen to by the end of the storm....it'll be safe if it was unplugged.  If not...well then it didn't matter.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





iemcrazy said:


> And in the name of all that is good avoid any of their UPS units.  Not only have I found them to consistently fail, but they have a lousy habit of overcharging batteries to the point of leakage.  They're a fire hazard.
> 
> Then again I've heard of some of the new APC Smart-UPS units erupting in flame too...so it may be "industry standard" these days
> 
> ...


 
   
  I worked in the UPS field for over 8 years.
  I've never heard of a battery catching fire.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  A relay will not open fast enough to protect your equipment from a surge.
  For some reason audiophiles hate MOVs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  MOVs actually work.
   
  Anyway, try this, buy a 120/240 Vac, 2 pole, 4 wire, Hubbell or Leibert surge arrestor system and get an electrician to wire it into the main electrical panel in your home.


----------



## keph

My Mjolnir still no news/update since the 16 Oct... Still at the Chinese Customs... Dammit.....


----------



## purrin

Maybe a party official is borrowing it?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





keph said:


> My Mjolnir still no news/update since the 16 Oct... Still at the Chinese Customs... Dammit.....


 
  They are breaking in your new Mjolnir for you....It should have a few hundred hours on it when you receive it.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> They are breaking in your new Mjolnir for you....It should have a few hundred hours on it when you receive it.


 
  They should charge a small fee for such a convenient feature.


----------



## longbowbbs

I believe there IS a burn in surcharge!


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I believe there IS a burn in surcharge!


 
  Per every 100 hours.


----------



## grokit

chris j said:


> iemcrazy said:
> 
> 
> > And in the name of all that is good avoid any of their UPS units.  Not only have I found them to consistently fail, but they have a lousy habit of overcharging batteries to the point of leakage.  They're a fire hazard.
> ...




Agreed, a whole-house surge arrestor has been my first line of defense for over a decade now. We get a LOT of brownouts and spikes where I'm at, and nothing has ever fried. Mine is an old "Cutler-Hammer Clipper", best $200 I ever spent! It has status lights so you know it's still doing its job, and has two-line telephone and coaxial antenna surge protection as well.


----------



## Solude

Sorry the post is just too funny when you consider your location is... in your head


----------



## ardilla

Since I recently just plowed through this thread , I figured I'd do other users a favor, and collected the most relevant Schiit Mjolnir Reviews and Impressions in this *wiki *:  
   
*http://www.head-fi.org/a/schiit-mjolnir-reviews-and-impressions-collected*
   
  Feel free to contribute or edit... =)


----------



## IEMCrazy

Quote: 





chris j said:


> I worked in the UPS field for over 8 years.
> I've never heard of a battery catching fire.
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Tell that to the Belkin that was pouring acid all over the cabinet and _still charging_ without ever warning that the battery was due for replacement (despite having an indicator for that purpose.)!  Mine didn't burst into flames....but if I ignored it longer I'd rather not have found out.
   
  It's not an audiophile thing, I've heard of datacenter operators that hate MOVs and have found that a failed MOV can _cause_ damage in strange ways.  While I've not personally had such issues, it's an important thing to consider.  Brickwall type, you're right is not a relay, it's an inductor.  Personally I haven't purchased those due to price, but they certainly have a lot of merit, and are a much more industrial approach to the problem. 
   
  Quote: 





purrin said:


> Maybe a party official is borrowing it?


 
   
  Maybe it was requisitioned by Fang to figure out EF-6-r2?


----------



## Chris J

iemcrazy said:


> Tell that to the Belkin that was pouring acid all over the cabinet and _still charging_ without ever warning that the battery was due for replacement (despite having an indicator for that purpose.)!  Mine didn't burst into flames....but if I ignored it longer I'd rather not have found out.
> 
> It's not an audiophile thing, I've heard of datacenter operators that hate MOVs and have found that a failed MOV can _cause_ damage in strange ways.  While I've not personally had such issues, it's an important thing to consider.  Brickwall type, you're right is not a relay, it's an inductor.  Personally I haven't purchased those due to price, but they certainly have a lot of merit, and are a much more industrial approach to the problem.
> 
> ...




When I was closely involved with that stuff, we didn't sell cheap UPSs and power conditioners. We were not a commodity vendor.
All I can tell you is with all the battery failures I saw (and I saw A LOT!) I never saw a battery go up in flames. Saw a few leak acid though.

Not too sure why the datacentre operators don't like MOVs. Just like anything else, they MUST have some form of overcurrent protection. A good power bar will have some overcurrent protection. Don't buy cheap ones, you really do get exactly what you pay for.
In my experience, the data centre guys know nothing about power conditioners and everything about mainframes.

Like I said, I worked in the power conditioning field for several years, and I have to get back into it for a variety of reasons, but I gotta say, I don't know what you mean by a brickwall type?

BTW, I saw the results of some unfused MOVs once, result: an electrical distribution panel that went up in flames.


----------



## IEMCrazy

Quote: 





chris j said:


> When I was closely involved with that stuff, we didn't sell cheap UPSs and power conditioners. We were not a commodity vendor.
> All I can tell you is with all the battery failures I saw (and I saw A LOT!) I never saw a battery go up in flames. Saw a few leak acid though.
> Not too sure why the datacentre operators don't like MOVs. Just like anything else, they MUST have some form of overcurrent protection. A good power bar will have some overcurrent protection. Don't buy cheap ones, you really do get exactly what you pay for.
> In my experience, the data centre guys know nothing about power conditioners and everything about mainframes.
> ...


 
   
  Heh, well, as you said, you didn't work with the sucktastic commodity stuff.  It's a different world.  Shame I got rid of the Belkin, you'd have had a field day looking at that thing.  I suspect the gear you worked with recognized an EOL battery not taking a charge rather than trying to charge the leaking years-old battery indefinitely and getting increasingly hotter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
   
  While that's a fire hazard the ones I've read (more than one) story about bursting into flames is the new model 1500VA APC SmartUPS models.  Not the old venerable ones that run for decades...the new ones with the LCD displays on them.  I don't know what they did wrong but there's got to be a serious design or production flaw to do that.  Or bad batteries...I remember when APC used to use BB and CSB.  They've been using generics since the Schneider buyout at the same inflated prices.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Brickwall is a manufacturer of surge protectors and conditioners (brickwall.com.)  Inductor rather than MOV based.  They're not the only manufacturer of such things there's a few companies, they're just the first name I tend to think of from industrial applications.  Sadly there's definitively FUD involved in their marketing, but the actual products are what they should be.  I haven't personally owned one...the pricing is outrageous and more suited to government-contractor bulk buys.  I suspect anyone ordering in quantity, which would be the majority of their real market,  isn't paying those prices.
   
  All that said, I still stand by my thoughts: The best way to protect your audio gear is not to plug it in when there's known bad weather.  To cover the every-day sags and surges, any half decent conditioner/protector should do the job, except maybe some rare event.  If you have dirty power in general...then isolation transformers, online UPS's, and heavy conditioners may be needed to cean it up.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





iemcrazy said:


> Heh, well, as you said, you didn't work with the sucktastic commodity stuff.  It's a different world.  Shame I got rid of the Belkin, you'd have had a field day looking at that thing.  I suspect the gear you worked with recognized an EOL battery not taking a charge rather than trying to charge the leaking years-old battery indefinitely and getting increasingly hotter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Ah, the good olde days!
  When men were men and batteries were batteries!
  I guess it's asking too much to current limit a battery chargers output................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  The batteries don't surprise me too much, UPS vendors usually buy the cheapest batteries they can get their hands on.
  UPSs have gotten cheaper......................hmmm.
   
*I agree 100% with the unplugging thing.*
  That's what I do during thunderstorms!
   
  An inductor will not do what an MOV does.
  Despite Brickwall's marketing shlock, an inductor is a noise filter (which is cool), an MOV is a surge arrestor.
  Audiophiles may not like the current limiting a Brickwall surge arrestor will add to their power amp.
  Oye vay!
  Maybe they have some nice military contracts?


----------



## hp300plus

Are there any available hardware methods, outside of software dithering, to reduce the gain on the Mjolnir (or perhaps Gungnir)?  Driving JH16 IEMs with the Mjolnir and Gungnir (sounds phenomenal), but can't play them at low volume due to channel imbalance on anything below 8 o'clock position.  Currently using MBIT+ software dithering (via Audirvana Plus) at the expense of digital signal integrity.


----------



## purrin

If your software is doing the processing at 32 bits or more (assuming 16 bit source), you won't lose anything if you use software volume control to reduce volume down even significantly. Otherwise you could use a digital mixer (with internal processing at higher bits than source obviously.)
   
  I think Audirvana Plus processes internally at 64 bits.


----------



## hp300plus

Good to know.  Thanks purrin.


----------



## Usagi

A 120 page read finally completed. Headfiers should garner some sort of electronic badge next to their avatar for perusing through any 100+ page thread.
   
  I have about 5 days of listening under my belt with the Mjolnir & Gungnir. This amp needs a few days or what others claim to be roughly 100 hours of break-in to settle down. In my opinion, the Mjolnir must be paired with a suitable source as it is very revealing. If something is awry then it's probably the source. The Gungnir, equivalent, or better are a must. After break-in, I found the M&G combination offered by Schiit to be a good pairing when used with Hifiman HE-5LE. A tinge of apprehension crept into my psyche when I thought about pairing the HE-5LE. Some of the initial impressions of edginess and fatigue were foreboding. I found this to be the case out of the box, but after some break-in time, the pairing is revealing yet smooth and relaxing when listening to certain music music genres/recordings. 
   
  Furthermore, thumbs up to Schiit for imbuing the Mjolnir & Gungnir with a clean aesthetic design. It reminds me of the Brauhaus design principles, "Art and Technology: A new unity", or Louis Sullivan's principle, "Form Follows Function".


----------



## Golila3

Quote: 





usagi said:


> A 120 page read finally completed. Headfiers should garner some sort of electronic badge next to their avatar for perusing through any 100+ page thread.
> 
> I have about 5 days of listening under my belt with the Mjolnir & Gungnir. This amp needs a few days or what others claim to be roughly 100 hours of break-in to settle down. In my opinion, the Mjolnir must be paired with a suitable source as it is very revealing. If something is awry then it's probably the source. The Gungnir, equivalent, or better are a must. After break-in, I found the M&G combination offered by Schiit to be a good pairing when used with Hifiman HE-5LE. A tinge of apprehension crept into my psyche when I thought about pairing the HE-5LE. Some of the initial impressions of edginess and fatigue were foreboding. I found this to be the case out of the box, but after some break-in time, the pairing is revealing yet smooth and relaxing when listening to certain music music genres/recordings.
> 
> Furthermore, thumbs up to Schiit for imbuing the Mjolnir & Gungnir with a clean aesthetic design. It reminds me of the Bauhaus design principles, "Art and Technology: A new unity", or Louis Sullivan's principle, "Form Follows Function".


 
  O,o wonder how long it took to read 120 pages... I went through the first few and last few-.-  Words like natural and relaxing came out quite often, but words like strong bass representation and exciting also appeared quite often...  Sooo... I can I come to a conclusion that Mjolnir Does great with all types of recordings?

 Also agree that they look nice. Simple looking things sure have their own beauty.


----------



## Usagi

Quote: 





golila3 said:


> O,o wonder how long it took to read 120 pages... I went through the first few and last few-.-  Words like natural and relaxing came out quite often, but words like strong bass representation and exciting also appeared quite often...  Sooo... I can I come to a conclusion that Mjolnir Does great with all types of recordings?
> 
> Also agree that they look nice. Simple looking things sure have their own beauty.


 
  The bass is definitely there but controlled like many have stated. The Mjolnir/Gungnir are also engaging and exciting but I tend to prefer relaxed or soothing tracks and the M&G are also able to do this as well. If the combination wasn't amenable on both ends then it would have been returned. It's a keeper for me.


----------



## olor1n

Does the LED on your Mjolnir match those on the Gungnir Usagi?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> Does the LED on your Mjolnir match those on the Gungnir Usagi?


 
  You are seriously perturbed by them being mismatched.


----------



## olor1n

Lol. Yes, I am. Usagi commented on aesthetics and the pics seem to show different hues from the LEDs. The difference in mine is more stark. I was curious if it grinds his OCD like it does mine.


----------



## Usagi

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> Does the LED on your Mjolnir match those on the Gungnir Usagi?


 
  The LED glass on the Mjolnir is slightly more opaque than the Gungnir. If either one goes back for upgrades then I'll have Schiit match it with the other. Not that anyone cares but I do prefer the opaque glass better.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





usagi said:


> The LED glass on the Mjolnir is slightly more opaque than the Gungnir. If either one goes back for upgrades then I'll have Schiit match it with the other. Not that anyone cares but I do prefer the opaque glass better.


 
  Wait a minute. Do we even know if they're matchable.


----------



## skeptic

Quote: 





iemcrazy said:


> Personally, I would not trust a Belkin product to protect _anything_ of any remote importance of expense.  They make fine temporary mice and portable electronics pouches.  Beyond that, I'd steer clear.  I've never had a Belkin product that lived past a few years.


 
   
  Sounds like you had quite an experience with that UPS!  On the flip side, I've never heard anything bad about Belkin's surge protectors or power conditioners.  I've been using a PF60 with my home theater gear for five+ years with absolutely no issues.  The thing is built like a tank, includes a handy digital voltage monitor, and comes with a $500,000 connected equipment warranty.  I believe a reduced version ($100,000) applies to the surge bar that was linked a couple of pages back.  
   
  In reference to Purrin's comment about lightning strikes, I just looked over the Belkin contract language.  I was pleasantly surprised to find that the definition of covered "occurrences" includes any damage to connected equipment caused by lightning.  A $25 surge bar that includes $100k in such coverage hardly seems like a bad bet to me...


----------



## Golila3

Quote: 





usagi said:


> The bass is definitely there but controlled like many have stated. The Mjolnir/Gungnir are also engaging and exciting but I tend to prefer relaxed or soothing tracks and the M&G are also able to do this as well. If the combination wasn't amenable on both ends then it would have been returned. It's a keeper for me.


 
  Great pics! Getting my ass back into my schools ceramic studio and architecture studio after the weekend. Got tired of selling models and pots after a long month of working for my JH-16. Now that another month have passed, I guess I'll get back there for a new headphone amp. hehehe
   
  Being a High-school student is just HAPPY~~~~ all the money I earn is for myself ^_^


----------



## longbowbbs

^^
  Enjoy that while you can!


----------



## IEMCrazy

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> Does the LED on your Mjolnir match those on the Gungnir Usagi?


 
  Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> You are seriously perturbed by them being mismatched.


 
   
  olor1n has CDO.  It's like OCD, but the letters are in alphabetical order _*as they should be*_. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





skeptic said:


> Sounds like you had quite an experience with that UPS!  On the flip side, I've never heard anything bad about Belkin's surge protectors or power conditioners.  I've been using a PF60 with my home theater gear for five+ years with absolutely no issues.  The thing is built like a tank, includes a handy digital voltage monitor, and comes with a $500,000 connected equipment warranty.  I believe a reduced version ($100,000) applies to the surge bar that was linked a couple of pages back.
> 
> In reference to Purrin's comment about lightning strikes, I just looked over the Belkin contract language.  I was pleasantly surprised to find that the definition of covered "occurrences" includes any damage to connected equipment caused by lightning.  A $25 surge bar that includes $100k in such coverage hardly seems like a bad bet to me...


 
   
  I'd watch out for that thing....  If it stays on when the power goes out you're good.  But that's the new version of the one that had serious issues that I had.  Complaints were pretty common with the old one, but the real problem is simply that it had no functioning detection (even though it should have) of a failed battery and continued trying to charge it.    I've had pretty bad luck with any UPS brand but the big players: APC mostly, Cyber Power somewhat.  Tripp Lite..their server stuff is ok, their regular stuff....not so good.  I keep trying to get away from APCs price gauging, and end up always coming back to them just to get something reliable.  I even overpayed for a Panamax to replace that Belkin.  I was a little gun shy after my continuous charging leaky battery.
   
  Regardless....they can throw around whatever numbers they want regarding damage "insurance/warranty"....I've yet to see many cases where they actually honor them without weasling a way out of it in the absence of litigation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not Belkin specifically...._all_ of the so called power protection insurance the various manufacturers offer.   The big datacenter/hospital stuff is probably a different thing...but first you usually have to send them the damaged equipment so they can determine if they feel it was a power protection failure that caused it..... Depending on the equipment, replacing it is usually cheaper than shipping them large heavy gear and letting them decide "you know what we don't think it was a protection failure that caused it."
   
  There are cases where folks get lucky and they honor it.  There's just as much, if not more snake oil in the power protection business than the audio business.  Any wonder that Monster is a major player in both?


----------



## IEMCrazy

Mjolnir as arrived, and a cautionary tale of power line problems follows.
   
  I was pleased to see my MJ arrive, and I must say it was even more attractive than I pictured when I unboxed it.  Sure it's just a bigger Bifrost/Asgard in terms of appearance...but that Schiit casework just looks better when it's bigger! 
   
  So I got it unpacked, rigged up my really cheesy Monoprice XLR cables (they've got tho be the nastiest XLR connectors I've _ever_ seen.  Screw-down covers?  Champaigne color? Honestly? But they were the only 1.5ft cables I could get on short order.)  Anyway, I got it all set up, powered it up, plugged HD800 in and was greeted by the absolute _nastiest_ buzzing sound one could imagine.  Loud, but not "fear of damage" loud.  But still, very loud. 
   
  So I spend a while plugging them in, unplugging them.  I tried changing the bal/unbal toggle, I tried switching to RCAs out of Bifrost.....finally unplugged all inputs entirely.  The buzzing was _still_ there with no connected inputs and in either switch position.  This is with the same power cable Lyr was in, and the same socket.  I tried a different power cable and different socket.  No difference.  So I figure the amp was broken...back it goes.   Then it occurred to me it could be a defect with a ground loop.  So I pull out my trusty 300 year old cheater 3-prong 2-prong adapter which required doing some searching for wherever I left it last, sometime before the Crimean War.  I set it up, powered it on, and voila, no buzzing!  Lyr and Bifrost never had a problem on the same cable and outlet, so I figure it's a quasi-defective Mjolnir, but stripping the ground out of it solves it...no big deal....I haven't seen anything from Denon, Marantz, or Onkyo in ages that actually had a ground pin anyway. 
   
  So I listen to it for a while, then left it on for several more hours to see how hot it gets and let it work on that burn-in time.  Listened to it again later as well.  it was excellent.  I let it sit a while longer, and while working near the table  I hear this horrible buzzing sound....it was coming from the HD800s!  Sure enough the buzzing in the amp was back, with the cheater adapter still in place....it started buzzing again on its own.  So I'm thinking it was always defective and it was just luck that it happened to work right for a while earlier on.
   
  Then a thought hit me...
   
  I've often had problems with a particular light dimmer switch (in a different room) and audio gear.  Many times when listening to very quiet music (classical) I can hear a faint buzzing or mosquito noise in the background resulting from that dimmer.  It's driven me crazy a few times.  The sound is very quiet, in the background, but is still annoying when I have it, usually making me turn the light off by the end of the second track. So I get up and turn the light off.  Sure enough the buzzing went away in the MJ.  Turn the light back on, buzzing returns.  Turn it off again, buzzing is gone!  The cheater adapter is not what fixed the problem earlier and was merely coincidence.  When I went _looking_ for the adapter, I turned the light out on my way out of the room.  So it just so happened that after I put the adapter on the line the noise was gone...because I turned the light off while retrieving it.  That's one of those unexpected coincidences that could have driven me crazy for a long time!
   
  Long story short: Mjolnir is _very_ sensitive to any anomaly on the power line.  A dimmer that causes minorly irritating background buzz during quiet passages via Lyr or my speaker amps produced extremely loud buzzing that could easily be mistaken for a faulty transformer and rapid headache inducement via Mjolnir. Anyone experiencing that kind of noise through an MJ should make sure to kill any dimmer switch anywhere on the grid, and possibly appliances.
   
   
  First thoughts on Mjolnir: It's beautiful to look at, my favorite volume knob in the business feels even better than ever, The three screw-in feet are a nice touch (three 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  The sound is excellent.  It's very clear, though it does still sound a little FET-like (which makes sense...), and at least for HD800 is a huge jump over Lyr in terms of detail and black background at a minimum.  I haven't tested with HE-6 yet compared to speaker amps though.  
   
  One thing that amazed me is it really does not get all that hot.  I'm not sure what the fuss is over, but especially for a class-A amp there's not that much heat coming from it.  It's running much cooler than Lyr for example.  It's warm to the touch, sure, but I'm not feeling convection currents from it like with Lyr.  Sure it's not icy cold like my Marantz gear, but I'm still impressed that it's a bit more comfortable to sit around than the flaming radiator that I expected it to be!


----------



## mackat

Lately I've been having a similar problem with my Mjolnir. Intermittently, especially when the (electric) stove is on, there are small little blips of buzz that happen every few seconds. I verified with Jason (who has been extraordinarily helpful) that it's my house power. My question is:

What's the most inexpensive power filter/isolation transformer that witll fix this and is reliable?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





iemcrazy said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Fantastic story, Longwindeus, Keep being a naysayer, that thing magically goes from being somewhat warm to hot.
  Maybe I have the heater blasting to compound the problem, but mine gets uncomfortably hot.
   
  Looking forward to how you find Mojo and HE-6. I want more story!


----------



## IEMCrazy

Quote: 





mackat said:


> Lately I've been having a similar problem with my Mjolnir. Intermittently, especially when the (electric) stove is on, there are small little blips of buzz that happen every few seconds. I verified with Jason (who has been extraordinarily helpful) that it's my house power. My question is:
> What's the most inexpensive power filter/isolation transformer that witll fix this and is reliable?


 
   
  Yuck.  Yeah things with heating elements can do that, particularly if it's a pulse heater (digital control from something like a PID.)  One thing I would try if you haven't already is just move the amp to a different circuit entirely until you find one that works.  Extension cords are ugly but may be the easiest route!
   
  Unfortunately...isolation transformers are pretty much never cheap, and always noisy (physical hum from the device.)  So if you can find a way around shelling out for the transformer (extension cord to an outlet not affected if one exists) it may be worth trying.
   
  Otherwise....I don't have specific suggestions for units, but "inexpensive" generally doesn't enter the vocabulary if you need all out isolation.   Power filter, in the case of my dimmer, moderate EMI/RFI filtration seems to do virtually nothing for me.  It's not ground, it's the actual AC in my case and presumably yours as well....  The cheapest option may be an online UPS.  Which is hot, noisy (fans), and eats electricity....but sometimes is cheaper than an isolation transformer.  On the other hand it's guaranteed success since you're _always_ running off the battery.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





mackat said:


> Lately I've been having a similar problem with my Mjolnir. Intermittently, especially when the (electric) stove is on, there are small little blips of buzz that happen every few seconds. I verified with Jason (who has been extraordinarily helpful) that it's my house power. My question is:
> What's the most inexpensive power filter/isolation transformer that witll fix this and is reliable?


 
  I have a really crappy A/C that likes to bring about brown outs and trip the power. I stuck a monster "green power" bar on it and 
  that solved the problem for me.
   
  I believe they sell for $70 or something, and I'm sure there's most likely a better/cheaper product. But I had it lying around and it worked.


----------



## IEMCrazy

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> I have a really crappy A/C that likes to bring about brown outs and trip the power. I stuck a monster "green power" bar on it and
> that solved the problem for me.
> 
> I believe they sell for $70 or something, and I'm sure there's most likely a better/cheaper product. But I had it lying around and it worked.


 
   
  AVR will help with brownouts and small surges....interference induced noise is another matter though....


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





iemcrazy said:


> AVR will help with brownouts and small surges....interference induced noise is another matter though....


 
  Ah, I figured because it was electric it might work.


----------



## mackat

Hmm...it was just doing it without the stove on...maybe the stove was doing something internally? Yikes...those Online UPS things get expensive! 
   
  So you're saying something like this would be loud and not guaranteed to resolve the problem?


----------



## skeptic

Quote: 





iemcrazy said:


> I'd watch out for that thing....  If it stays on when the power goes out you're good.  But that's the new version of the one that had serious issues that I had.  Complaints were pretty common with the old one, but the real problem is simply that it had no functioning detection (even though it should have) of a failed battery and continued trying to charge it.    I've had pretty bad luck with any UPS brand but the big players: APC mostly, Cyber Power somewhat.  Tripp Lite..their server stuff is ok, their regular stuff....not so good.  I keep trying to get away from APCs price gauging, and end up always coming back to them just to get something reliable.  I even overpayed for a Panamax to replace that Belkin.  I was a little gun shy after my continuous charging leaky battery.
> ....


 
   
  I think you must be recalling a different device.  The PF60 is just a glorified 12 bank surge bar/power conditioner/overvoltage protector, with a digital voltage monitor, that contains six isolated filter circuits for differing types of components.  There's no battery in it (for which I am thankful, given your experience!).  In any event, it has served me well to date, and the connected equipment warranty provides some peace of mind.  Although, I'm sure you are dead on that they make their claims process as onerous as possible to avoid payouts.


----------



## mackat

Ok, well I got this: http://www.amazon.com/Tripp-Lite-IS250HG-Isolation-Transformer/dp/B0000ET7Q6/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1352771365&sr=8-7&keywords=Hospital+grade+isolation+transformer

I've heard that it's reliable and quiet, and it sure as heck should be for a hospital grade one, and for that price. If it doesn't do all I expect it to, or at least 99% of it, back it goes!


Ben aka MacKat


----------



## Elysian

Quote: 





mackat said:


> Ok, well I got this: http://www.amazon.com/Tripp-Lite-IS250HG-Isolation-Transformer/dp/B0000ET7Q6/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1352771365&sr=8-7&keywords=Hospital+grade+isolation+transformer
> I've heard that it's reliable and quiet, and it sure as heck should be for a hospital grade one, and for that price. If it doesn't do all I expect it to, or at least 99% of it, back it goes!
> Ben aka MacKat


 
   
  Let us know if it's quiet or silent.  I've been looking at that one for another audio rig, too.


----------



## justie

Just wondering how u guys clean ur schiit gear. Do u use a slightly wet cloth and wipe down the surface and dry it off immediately after?


----------



## tokendog

Quote: 





justie said:


> Just wondering how u guys clean ur schiit gear. Do u use a slightly wet cloth and wipe down the surface and dry it off immediately after?


 
   
  For the outside that would be fine.  It's aluminum so it will clean easily and dry quickly.
   
  I've always wondered about the inside with the open vents since dust and gunk is going to get inside no matter how clean you keep the area around it.  Humans shed all kinds of stuff off of them and it is inevitably going to go inside of those vents.  At some point it'll probably have to be disassembled and dusted out on the inside to keep everything nice and clean.


----------



## Barry S

I'm currently using a Lyr with my LCD2.2 and have been wondering about the upgrade to the Mjolnir.  Unfortunately there's no option to audition the combination, so I'm interested in hearing about any experiences doing the same upgrade.  Can someone who's been able to A/B the Lyr with the Mjolnir to drive the LCD2.2, describe the experience?  Thanks!


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





barry s said:


> I'm currently using a Lyr with my LCD2.2 and have been wondering about the upgrade to the Mjolnir.  Unfortunately there's no option to audition the combination, so I'm interested in hearing about any experiences doing the same upgrade.  Can someone who's been able to A/B the Lyr with the Mjolnir to drive the LCD2.2, describe the experience?  Thanks!


 

 The very person who posted above you (tokendog) has the exact gear you're questioning about in his sig. Send him a PM and see what he says


----------



## Barry S

Haha--I noticed the exact same thing and was going to PM tokendog, but figured I wouldn't be the only one interested in the comparison.
   
   
  Quote: 





brunk said:


> The very person who posted above you (tokendog) has the exact gear you're questioning about in his sig. Send him a PM and see what he says


----------



## paradoxper

The Mjolnir is an improved step above the Lyr in every way. Details, soundstage, bass, etc. All of it.
  This would be comparative with the Lyr running Lorenz and Siemen tubes (top of the heap). 
   
  And FWIW, IMO if you don't tube roll with Lyr you're not hearing its potential (tube rolling would easily put the costs of Lyr up to and above Mjolnir).
  So I can't honestly see why you'd go with Lyr for any other reason than budget.


----------



## brunk

Well, I have been listening to the Pre amp abilities of the Mjolnir for some time now. It seems the Mjolnir is better suited towards speakers more than headphones (explanation towards bottom)! If you're interested in purchasing a Mjolnir and using the Pre, I have one piece of cautionary advice. Do not use it with Emotiva amps. The gain of the Mjolnir+Emotiva amps leaves you about 25% of play with the volume knob before you start to shake your house lol. Its way too loud past the 9 O'clock position. You just barely touch the knob and the volume will very noticeably increase. However, I have also tested it with Yamaha A-S200 and various amps from friends (Yamaha's HiFi flagship Integrated, they have set standards for decades with their flagship products). Once paired with a high quality amp, you have more room to play with the volume control.
   
  The sound is excellent! The reason I say it may be more suited to speakers than headphones is that the sound signature of the Mjolnir is actually more enjoyable on speakers, in my opinion. What determines that opinion for is the sound stage and detail retrieval. Granted, the Mjolnir is not the last word in spatial imaging, but the walls just literally fall down with speakers. The music is no longer just between, but also off to the sides. The depth is still lacking, but I find that it doesnt matter very much unless youre critically listening to Classical music with great big halls and chambers.
   
  What makes the Mjolnir so special to me with speakers is that its unparalleled with Live music, such as rock, jazz, electronic and acoustic "unplugged" concerts. Simply amazing! The crowd is no longer in a small setting, but is in a huge space, like it should be. All the feedback (if its in the track) from amps and microphones suddenly become a part of the music, not deterring from it. It simply sucks you into the crowd and you can visually see the band on stage. The bass impact and slam, coupled with the super low distortion allows all the micro details to come out as if you were really there. Hearing that through speakers is much more significant than hearing live music through headphones. So few Pres in the speaker market have this capability, and zero exist at this price range. Thus making it truly unique in the speaker market as opposed to headphones.
   
  The Mjolnir Pre amp functions just fine and does not interfere with the music at all, it sounds just like it does through headphones. *The Mjolnir is a "Live Music" King* and you will find yourself rediscovering all those "live" albums and songs that you have disliked for so long because your speaker rig didnt have the fidelity to bring it alive, until now.
   
  Dust off your concert collections and grab your favorite beverage or two and take a trip down memory lane!


----------



## Barry S

Thanks for your perspective.  I'm currently running the Lyr with a couple of Amperex orange globe A-frames and it sounds a bit smoother and warmer than the stock GE tubes.  I'm auditioning some other tubes and find that the effect of tube rolling is fairly minor (compared with changing a headphone or amp).  I'm happy with the sound of the Lyr and would be open to upgrading to the Mnjolnir for a significantly *better *(e.g., better resolving) sound, but not just a change in sound signature.  I'm wondering how much there is to the Mjolnir beyond the switch from a very good solid-state tube hybrid amp to a solid state amp.
  Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> The Mjolnir is an improved step above the Lyr in every way. Details, soundstage, bass, etc. All of it.
> This would be comparative with the Lyr running Lorenz and Siemen tubes (top of the heap).
> 
> And FWIW, IMO if you don't tube roll with Lyr you're not hearing its potential (tube rolling would easily put the costs of Lyr up to and above Mjolnir).
> So I can't honestly see why you'd go with Lyr for any other reason than budget.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





barry s said:


> Thanks for your perspective.  I'm currently running the Lyr with a couple of Amperex orange globe A-frames and it sounds a bit smoother and warmer than the stock GE tubes.  I'm auditioning some other tubes and find that the effect of tube rolling is fairly minor (compared with changing a headphone or amp).  I'm happy with the sound of the Lyr and would be open to upgrading to the Mnjolnir for a significantly *better *(e.g., better resolving) sound, but not just a change in sound signature.  I'm wondering how much there is to the Mjolnir beyond the switch from a very good solid-state tube hybrid amp to a solid state amp.


 
  It should be noted that source is also very important. With that said, I find Mjolnir significantly better than Lyr.
   
  You should also know it's not just the switch from a good hybrid to a solid state amp. But the switch to fully balanced.


----------



## IEMCrazy

Quote: 





mackat said:


> Hmm...it was just doing it without the stove on...maybe the stove was doing something internally? Yikes...those Online UPS things get expensive!
> 
> So you're saying something like this would be loud and not guaranteed to resolve the problem?


 
   
  I'm guessing it's not the stove in that case but something else.  Light dimmer maybe...something that pulses...anything with a motor of fan that could do it?  Or something electronic and heavily resisted like a battery charger, fritzy wifi, something like that?
   
  Quote: 





skeptic said:


> I think you must be recalling a different device.  The PF60 is just a glorified 12 bank surge bar/power conditioner/overvoltage protector, with a digital voltage monitor, that contains six isolated filter circuits for differing types of components.  There's no battery in it (for which I am thankful, given your experience!).  In any event, it has served me well to date, and the connected equipment warranty provides some peace of mind.  Although, I'm sure you are dead on that they make their claims process as onerous as possible to avoid payouts.


 
   
  Ahh, I was confusing that with the new UPS...yeah you're probably ok with that....it's the UPS's I'd worry about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   The chassis is cut from the same stock as the bad UPS, but no you're not going to have THAT kind of problem!
   
  Quote: 





elysian said:


> Let us know if it's quiet or silent.  I've been looking at that one for another audio rig, too.


 
   
  +1, I'd like to know how it turns out too!
   
  Quote: 





tokendog said:


> For the outside that would be fine.  It's aluminum so it will clean easily and dry quickly.
> 
> I've always wondered about the inside with the open vents since dust and gunk is going to get inside no matter how clean you keep the area around it.  Humans shed all kinds of stuff off of them and it is inevitably going to go inside of those vents.  At some point it'll probably have to be disassembled and dusted out on the inside to keep everything nice and clean.


 
   
  Dust or no dust, I've never had to disassemble audio gear to clean it out!  There's no fans or anything pulling garbage in like a PC, so I don't think it has as serious an issue.  The caps will probably burst long before serious accumulation of dust occurs!


----------



## Barry S

Is there any advantage to a balanced amp other than rejection of RF interference?  That hasn't been an issue for me with the Lyr.
   
  Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> ...You should also know it's not just the switch from a good hybrid to a solid state amp. But the switch to fully balanced.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





barry s said:


> Is there any advantage to a balanced amp other than rejection of RF interference?  That hasn't been an issue for me with the Lyr.


 
  Power.


----------



## purrin

Resolution (if using DACs with true differential balanced outputs)


----------



## Argo Duck

I haven't heard Mjolnir, but you could try 'Search This Thread' on "Lyr". Also check out Ardilla's excellent collection of Mjolnir impressions in 'New Articles'. 45longcolt posted a comparison, and olor1n also commented about it recently in the Lyr tube-rolling thread IIRC.
   
  Surprised you find the effect of tube rolling the Lyr "fairly minor (compared with changing a[n] ... amp". I never tried the expensive, esoteric tube options but what I did try (e.g. Matsu 6922) made larger changes than swapping other amps I have (e.g. Violectric, Meier). In particular, there were marked improvements over the stock options, of which the GEs are my favorites. Clearly, right now your mileage varies - and cost wise this must be considered a good thing (again, see Lyr tube-rolling thread) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Anaxilus (IIRC - way back in 2011) reported a comment of Jason's to the effect that voicing rather than absolute transparency/detail was the main consideration with Lyr, whereas I understand resolution is a high priority with Mjolnir.
  Quote: 





barry s said:


> Thanks for your perspective.  I'm currently running the Lyr with a couple of Amperex orange globe A-frames and it sounds a bit smoother and warmer than the stock GE tubes.  I'm auditioning some other tubes and find that the effect of tube rolling is fairly minor (compared with changing a headphone or amp).  I'm happy with the sound of the Lyr and would be open to upgrading to the Mnjolnir for a significantly *better *(e.g., better resolving) sound, but not just a change in sound signature.  I'm wondering how much there is to the Mjolnir beyond the switch from a very good solid-state tube hybrid amp to a solid state amp.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





brunk said:


> Well, I have been listening to the Pre amp abilities of the Mjolnir for some time now. It seems the Mjolnir is better suited towards speakers more than headphones (explanation towards bottom)! If you're interested in purchasing a Mjolnir and using the Pre, I have one piece of cautionary advice. Do not use it with Emotiva amps. The gain of the Mjolnir+Emotiva amps leaves you about 25% of play with the volume knob before you start to shake your house lol.
> 
> ...


 

 What speakers where you using with the Emotiva amps?
   
  My tentative eventual speaker plans involve Maggies + Emotiva monoblocks of some sort and was considering the Mjolnir as a pre since I could also use it as an excellent headphone amp upgrade from my Asgard.


----------



## IEMCrazy

Quote: 





barry s said:


> Is there any advantage to a balanced amp other than rejection of RF interference?  That hasn't been an issue for me with the Lyr.


 
   
  CMRR obviously, reduced crosstalk, though crosstalk can also be reduced just by using an XLR connector instead of a TRS connector on an SE amp, there's additional gains by going balanced.  As paradox said, power, for headphones that need it, longer cable runs are possible, and typically better SNR due to higher voltage transmission of the signal (though that's by no means absolute.)
   
  Quote: 





purrin said:


> Resolution (if using DACs with true differential balanced outputs)


 
   
  Greater resolution just by being balanced?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  In the sense of the above being applied, the result would be the ability to perceive better resolution, sure, but isn't that as much a simplification as the "poop analysis" of HD800?


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> What speakers where you using with the Emotiva amps?
> 
> My tentative eventual speaker plans involve Maggies + Emotiva monoblocks of some sort and was considering the Mjolnir as a pre since I could also use it as an excellent headphone amp upgrade from my Asgard.


 
  I have a pair of highly modified Polk LSI 9's, that were modded by VR3 mods. Completely new cross overs and damping among various other tweaks. They have a really flat frequency response down to about 40hz and the muddiness in the 60hz range has disappeared. They sound like a set of towers in a bookshelf size.

 Nominal Impedance 4 ohm Efficiency 88 dB Recommended Amplifier Power  20 - 200 watts per channel

   
  As you can see, they are quite power hungry, just like maggies.
   
  As a side note, maggies should suit Emotiva amps well, it's when you have sensitive speakers like Klipsch that you run into troubles. They arent exactly very low distortion, quality watts, but they are excellent for the price. If youre not concerned with price, pick a better quality set of monoblocks.


----------



## Rebel975

The question is, what amp from Emotiva do you have? Because @ 4 ohms most of them will pump out quite a bit of wattage, and 88 dB sensitivity is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





rebel975 said:


> The question is, what amp from Emotiva do you have? Because @ 4 ohms most of them will pump out quite a bit of wattage, and 88 dB sensitivity is nothing to sneeze at.


 

 I have tried XPA-1 and XPA-5, but it doesnt really matter. The whole concern is a total lack of volume control when paired with Emotiva amps, even with power hungry inefficient speakers. You barely move the knob and you get a very large increase in volume. Ever play with a stepped attenuator? Kind of like that. It's very hard to dial in the sweet spot and if there's even minor volume differences between songs, youre going to have issues. It's livable, but not recommended.


----------



## Rebel975

Quote: 





brunk said:


> I have tried XPA-1 and XPA-5, but it doesnt really matter. The whole concern is a total lack of volume control when paired with Emotiva amps, even with power hungry inefficient speakers. You barely move the knob and you get a very large increase in volume. *Ever play with a stepped attenuator?* Kind of like that. It's very hard to dial in the sweet spot and if there's even minor volume differences between songs, youre going to have issues. It's livable, but not recommended.


 
   
   
  I haven't, no, but I get what you're saying. Those Emotiva amps have 32 dB of gain, and I'm sure the Mjolnir has quite a bit too.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *brunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...
> 
> As a side note, maggies should suit Emotiva amps well, it's when you have sensitive speakers like Klipsch that you run into troubles. They arent exactly very low distortion, quality watts, but they are excellent for the price. If youre not concerned with price, pick a better quality set of monoblocks.


 
   
  Thanks for the info. Honestly, it's not going to happen for at least a couple years (yay apartments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so I'm still in the very early information gathering stages and have no idea what my budget might be when I do eventually buy something.
   
  And that's what headphones are for


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> Thanks for the info. Honestly, it's not going to happen for at least a couple years (yay apartments
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Haha yep. Another thing too that I'm noticing and it's quite troubling, is channel imbalancing below the 7-8 o'clock position. The majority of sound comes out the right speaker, ruining the imaging  Does anyone else have this issue, is it a defect or documented? With the volume that low however, it's like midnight listening level, but still bothersome.


----------



## Chris J

iemcrazy said:


> Yuck.  Yeah things with heating elements can do that, particularly if it's a pulse heater (digital control from something like a PID.)  One thing I would try if you haven't already is just move the amp to a different circuit entirely until you find one that works.  Extension cords are ugly but may be the easiest route!
> 
> Unfortunately...isolation transformers are pretty much never cheap, and always noisy (physical hum from the device.)  So if you can find a way around shelling out for the transformer (extension cord to an outlet not affected if one exists) it may be worth trying.
> 
> Otherwise....I don't have specific suggestions for units, but "inexpensive" generally doesn't enter the vocabulary if you need all out isolation.   Power filter, in the case of my dimmer, moderate EMI/RFI filtration seems to do virtually nothing for me.  It's not ground, it's the actual AC in my case and presumably yours as well....  The cheapest option may be an online UPS.  Which is hot, noisy (fans), and eats electricity....but sometimes is cheaper than an isolation transformer.  On the other hand it's guaranteed success since you're _always_ running off the battery.




...........always running off battery............hmmmm


----------



## keph

Thor's Hammer have arrived...More details later..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  For now i'm HAPPY...


----------



## tokendog

Quote: 





keph said:


> Thor's Hammer have arrived...More details later..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Congrats.  I love my Mjolnir...cept the fact it doesn't play nice with most stock cables (most are non-XLR) and I own a lot of headphones...recabling adds up quickly.


----------



## rwelles

Quote: 





brunk said:


> If you're interested in purchasing a Mjolnir and using the Pre, I have one piece of cautionary advice. Do not use it with Emotiva amps. The gain of the Mjolnir+Emotiva amps leaves you about 25% of play with the volume knob before you start to shake your house lol. Its way too loud past the 9 O'clock position. You just barely touch the knob and the volume will very noticeably increase.


 
  I haven't had the problems noted above. I'm using the MJ to drive an Emotiva XPA-2 connected to speakers with a 91 dB efficiency. Yes, the knob on the MJ doesn't get much above the 9 o'clock position. But the channel tracking and control work just fine for me.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





brunk said:


> Haha yep. Another thing too that I'm noticing and it's quite troubling, is channel imbalancing below the 7-8 o'clock position. The majority of sound comes out the right speaker, ruining the imaging  Does anyone else have this issue, is it a defect or documented? With the volume that low however, it's like midnight listening level, but still bothersome.


 
   
  Channel imbalance at low levels is (from my understanding) a very common thing with analog volume controls and just how they work. Both the cmoy I built and my Asgard have the same 'issue'


----------



## hp300plus

Quote: 





brunk said:


> Haha yep. Another thing too that I'm noticing and it's quite troubling, is channel imbalancing below the 7-8 o'clock position. The majority of sound comes out the right speaker, ruining the imaging  Does anyone else have this issue, is it a defect or documented? With the volume that low however, it's like midnight listening level, but still bothersome.


 
   
I have the same issue, through the headphone out though. Resorting to software volume control to resolve.


----------



## kLevkoff

A balanced amplifier doesn't necessarily deliver higher power (although that's usually true, especially for designs running on limited voltage - like portables). Likewise, crosstalk may be lower, but that isn't necessarily true either.
   
  There is are, however, other benefits.
   
  With a real balanced amplifier, the output is the difference between two similar amplifier channels.
  Therefore, any distortion that is produced equally by both channels (as a result of circuit design) is largely cancelled out.
  This results in lower inherent distortion overall - which always good, but is especially important with low-feedback or no-feedback designs
   
  Keith
   
  Quote: 





iemcrazy said:


> CMRR obviously, reduced crosstalk, though crosstalk can also be reduced just by using an XLR connector instead of a TRS connector on an SE amp, there's additional gains by going balanced.  As paradox said, power, for headphones that need it, longer cable runs are possible, and typically better SNR due to higher voltage transmission of the signal (though that's by no means absolute.)
> 
> 
> Greater resolution just by being balanced?
> ...


----------



## kLevkoff

Channel imbalance is indeed a function of how analog potentiometers are made. Low cost potentiometers are very bad, and even expensive ones tend to lose channel tracking at lower settings (more expensive ones have better tracking, and maintain tracking to lower levels, but even expensive ones have limitations). Stepped attenuators avoid this problem for the most part, but you either end up with limited steps, or a very expensive and physically large control, or both. Stepped TRANSFORMERS are expensive, and you have all the distortions and other issues that come with transformers.
   
  The best "external" compromise is to use an analog potentiometer and a "gain" switch - so the potentiometer can always be used out in the middle of its travel instead of down near the bottom.
   
  Digitally controlled analog ladder networks work well (they have a stepped analog attenuator with a whole bunch of steps in an IC; the steps are switched by computer-controlled analog switches).
   
  Next down the line would be a good digital volume control with plenty of bits and dithering (24 bits with dither is pretty good if you don't turn it down too far.)
   
  Least and worst is a "plain old non-dithered 16 bit digital volume control" - which is, unfortunately, what most computer software and many lower-end DACs use. That type of control simply divides the number down to make it smaller BEFORE doing the D/A conversion, so the number of bits of resolution is reduced when you turn it down. (They're actually not too bad at higher settings, but lower settings should be avoided.) That's what you get when you use the "Windows volume control" by itself - and is why you should NOT use it.
   
  Keith
   
  Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> Channel imbalance at low levels is (from my understanding) a very common thing with analog volume controls and just how they work. Both the cmoy I built and my Asgard have the same 'issue'


----------



## brunk

Has anyone tried the Mjolnir with a pair of Grados? I really like the sound of rock coming out of this amp and am very interested in the Grado/Mjolnir synergy...


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





klevkoff said:


> *A balanced amplifier doesn't necessarily deliver higher power* (although that's usually true, especially for designs running on limited voltage - like portables). Likewise, crosstalk may be lower, but that isn't necessarily true either.
> 
> There is are, however, other benefits.
> 
> ...


 
  True. But we are talking about the Mjolnir. Which applies all of these attributes.
   
  And yadda yadda, it comes down to implementation, etc. The Mjolnir does it right.


----------



## Erukian

Thanks for the knowledge bombs Keith.


----------



## mackat

Running the Mjölnir without anything plugged into the inputs will cause something bad to happen, right?


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





mackat said:


> Running the Mjölnir without anything plugged into the inputs will cause something bad to happen, right?


 
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1sS1TmXF38


----------



## mackat

Is that serious, or a joke? My apologies, I have a hard time telling between them!


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





mackat said:


> Is that serious, or a joke? My apologies, I have a hard time telling between them!


 
   
  Try it.
   
  Really though it won't matter.  The real question is "why?".


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





mackat said:


> Running the Mjölnir without anything plugged into the inputs will cause something bad to happen, right?


 
   
  Where'd you get this idea? Mjolnir doesn't need inputs to be stable, or outputs not to burn up, you don't have to plug and unplug headphones, nor do you have to twirl by the light of the full moon with a dead chicken in your arms in order to appease the Circlotron God in order to have it run right. In terms of operational oddities, it's a totally boring amp.


----------



## mackat

You come up with the funniest Schiit! I thought I read it somewhere. No reason, I was just wondering. Thanks Jason!


----------



## nigeljames

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Where'd you get this idea? Mjolnir doesn't need inputs to be stable, or outputs not to burn up, you don't have to plug and unplug headphones, *nor do you have to twirl by the light of the full moon with a dead chicken in your arms in order to appease the Circlotron God* in order to have it run right. In terms of operational oddities, it's a totally boring amp.


 
   
  Damm it, I was looking forward to that


----------



## longbowbbs

JoBu doesn't need a bucket of chicken to run the Mjolnir?

[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gndH9mhHPk0[/VIDEO]


----------



## Argo Duck

Whole planets in distant galaxies may be gobbled up by dark matter every time someone plugs or unplugs a mjolnir. With this circlotron technology, there's no knowing...


----------



## hodgjy

Tube amps have some oddities that make them not liking having a load.
   
  Quote: 





mackat said:


> You come up with the funniest Schiit! I thought I read it somewhere. No reason, I was just wondering. Thanks Jason!


----------



## grokit

hodgjy said:


> Tube amps have some oddities that make them not liking having a load.




Correct, with my Woo I keep the headphones plugged in at all times unless I'm in preamp mode, for this I was instructed to keep a load plug in the TRS port; not for safety but for SQ. For safety I turn down the volume before switching it off, and turn it back up after the pre-heat is finished when switching it back on.


----------



## 333jeffery

I bought a Tripp Lite isolation transformer after reading the suggestions here. I got the 500W hospital grade unit. Very heavy piece of equipment! The effect on sound quality was quite subtle, basically a bit more micro-detail and very quiet backgrounds. This was with my Gungnir/Lyr/HE500 setup. I can't try it with my Mjolnir until the balanced cables come in. I don't think I would recommend it to someone unless they have a serious problem with their power supply, or they have optimized every other component in their audio setup and just want a final tweak.
  The unit itself runs fairly quiet, just a mild hum if you get right next to it. It's also cool running, just barely warm after a few hours of use.


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





333jeffery said:


> I bought a Tripp Lite isolation transformer after reading the suggestions here. I got the 500W hospital grade unit. Very heavy piece of equipment! The effect on sound quality was quite subtle, basically a bit more micro-detail and very quiet backgrounds. This was with my Gungnir/Lyr/HE500 setup. I can't try it with my Mjolnir until the balanced cables come in. I don't think I would recommend it to someone unless they have a serious problem with their power supply, or they have optimized every other component in their audio setup and just want a final tweak.
> The unit itself runs fairly quiet, just a mild hum if you get right next to it. It's also cool running, just barely warm after a few hours of use.


 
   
  What problems were you having with the Lyr/Gungnir to necessitate investment in the Tripp Lite?


----------



## 333jeffery

I wasn't having any problems with them, I just wanted to see if I could extract every last bit of performance from the equipment. Plus, the wiring in my house is almost 50 years old, and I didn't want to take a chance that it might be hurting the sound quality. It will be interesting to see if the Mjolnir benefits from the isolation transformer, but that's atleast a week away.


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





333jeffery said:


> I wasn't having any problems with them, I just wanted to see if I could extract every last bit of performance from the equipment. Plus, the wiring in my house is almost 50 years old, and I didn't want to take a chance that it might be hurting the sound quality. It will be interesting to see if the Mjolnir benefits from the isolation transformer, but that's atleast a week away.


 
   
  Can you please test the Mjolnir/Gungnir stack with and without the isolation transformer? It may go towards identifying a possible solution for those finding the Mjolnir susceptible to "dirty power".


----------



## mackat

Well, I bought it, and it seems to work. I haven't heard any problems...


----------



## 45longcolt

Quote: 





mackat said:


> Running the Mjölnir without anything plugged into the inputs will cause something bad to happen, right?


 
   
  The confusion might be the number of inputs you can keep plugged in simultaneously. Quoting from the owner's manual, page headed Back Panel:
   
  "Important: connect only one pair of inputs at a time (RCA or XLR). The inputs are shared, so you're shorting them together if you connect both RCA and XLR."
   
  I think it's called the Five Thumbs Principle - "When all else fails, read the instructions."
   
  Or in military terms, RTFM - Read the ******* Manual.
   
  Which applies to all of us males, me especially. There was a classic Calvin and Hobbes cartoon, where the kid was putting together a model and the tiger asked, aren't you going to look at the instructions and the kid replied "Do I look like a wimp?"
   
  Also interested in your experience with the isolation gizmo. I've had noise from time to time in my Mjolnir, usually after a heavy listening session. So I attributed it to overheating of the unit. But the other evening it started after 20 minutes. I kept on listening anyway and it was gone after the next cd. Now I'm wondering if I need a transformer of my own. The frustration is, it's an intermittent problem (like the car noise that disappears the minute you take the car to the mechanic) so it's nearly impossible to know when it's really fixed...


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





45longcolt said:


> The confusion might be the number of inputs you can keep plugged in simultaneously. Quoting from the owner's manual, page headed Back Panel:
> 
> "Important: connect only one pair of inputs at a time (RCA or XLR). The inputs are shared, so you're shorting them together if you connect both RCA and XLR."
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  He was asking if you connect no inputs on the back and still turn it on, not if you connect both.
   
  The issue you're having with power could be intermittent. The power supply from the power company does fluctuate in voltage and quality depending on the time of the day


----------



## SladeWilson




----------



## longbowbbs

Sweet looking pile, Slade!


----------



## SladeWilson

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Sweet looking pile, Slade!


 

 Does it make a difference what goes on top ?the Amp or the DAC ?


----------



## Maxvla

Amp on top for heat dissipation.


----------



## SladeWilson

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Amp on top for heat dissipation.


 

 So like this ?
   

   
   
  Not like this


----------



## SladeWilson

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Amp on top for heat dissipation.


 

 to connect the AMP and DAC i use
 Moon Audio Black Dragon V1 Interconnect but theres different ways to connect it ? one side has an arrow pointing in , does that go to AMP or DAC ?


----------



## keph

Maybe Like This?


----------



## keph

Quote: 





sladewilson said:


> to connect the AMP and DAC i use
> Moon Audio Black Dragon V1 Interconnect but theres different ways to connect it ? one side has an arrow pointing in , does that go to AMP or DAC ?


 
   
  IMO the arrow must be pointed to the amp...so DAC Black Dragon -->> AMP


----------



## SladeWilson

Quote: 





keph said:


> IMO the arrow must be pointed to the amp...so DAC Black Dragon -->> AMP


 

 Does it make a difference  ? like the sound ? and when its balanced you move the Switch to balanced right ? and balanced means you connect the red which is the right side right ? like the balanced cables , black is left and red is right ?


----------



## SladeWilson

Quote: 





keph said:


> Maybe Like This?


 
  Norse audio sounds good ?


----------



## keph

Quote: 





sladewilson said:


> Does it make a difference  ? like the sound ? and when its balanced you move the Switch to balanced right ? and balanced means you connect the red which is the right side right ? like the balanced cables , black is left and red is right ?


 
   
  yes the red is right and black/white is left..yup i switched it to balanced..for differences i don't really know because my Neotech NEI-3001 also have the arrow and the end its the male xlr plug which is connected to the Mjolnir/amp
  Quote: 





sladewilson said:


> Norse audio sounds good ?


 
   
  sure it does...i'm happy with the sound..


----------



## Maxvla

sladewilson said:


> So like this ?



Yes


----------



## SladeWilson

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Yes


 

 on the SCHIIT website it looks like this


----------



## Maxvla

Then I would check with Jason. That combo gets really hot even when the amp is on top. I can only imagine how hot it is when reversed.


----------



## edm230

Great amp :-D


----------



## Rebel975

By placing the DAC on top you are restricting airflow to the amp. Ultimately? It probably doesn't even matter. These units use the case as a heatsink, and therefore can easily dissipate their heat.


----------



## edm230

I think that let the Mjolnir under the Gungnir is too hot :-O


----------



## nowis

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> What problems were you having with the Lyr/Gungnir to necessitate investment in the Tripp Lite?


 
   
  I also bought the tripp lite medical grade 500W unit. My MJ is on a totally separate circuit than my A/C and other appliances, but I would hear pops when the AC turns on, or buzzing when the stove/oven was on. I've tried furman pf 1800 and it didn't filter the noise. The tripplite transformer did the trick. The transformer has a distinct paint smell to it when you first open it, but it goes away after a few weeks.


----------



## Raksasa

Mjol in da house !!!
   
  Awaiting balanced HP cables for HD 800, and also an LCD 2.2 and balanced cable.


----------



## Raksasa

Quote: 





> *Originally Posted by nowis /img/forum/go_quote.gif*
> 
> 
> *I also bought the tripp lite medical grade 500W unit. . . . . . *


 
   
  Hi Nowis,
   
  Is this the one ?
   
http://www.tripplite.com/en/products/model.cfm?txtSeriesID=839&txtModelID=227
   
  Cheers,
   
  R


----------



## olor1n

^ John, not sure what the specific differences are, but the medical grade isolation transformers are the ones mainly referred to. You're not hearing pops and crackle from the Mjolnir are you?
   
  http://www.tripplite.com/en/products/model.cfm?txtSeriesID=840&txtModelID=230
   
  Does anyone know if the Tripp Lite can be purchased for use in Australia (230V), with the appropriate outputs and plug?


----------



## Raksasa

Tortech in Oz make some audio grade isolation transformers - can't find them easily on their site, but I spoke to them and they advised me of models (_forgot to write down - think they were 1 & 2 kVA_). They also make medical quality stuff too.
   
  I'm interested because I want to protect my growing HP gear investment.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  No probs with line noise here.
   
  Cheers,
   
  R


----------



## olor1n

Already in talks with Tortech, but thanks for mentioning them anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm looking at the ISO-300ES with additional outputs.


----------



## Raksasa

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *olor1n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *^ John, not sure what the specific differences are, but the medical grade isolation transformers are the ones mainly referred to. You're not hearing pops and crackle from the Mjolnir are you?*
> 
> . . .


 
   
  Yeah, will look into specs & compare to Tortech stuff.
  Haven't found Tripp Lite in OZ. They used to be here about 11 years ago, but pulled out. Don't know about now.
   
  Haven't listened to Mjol yet as waiting for balanced cables. Using HD 800 with Asgard or Crack at present, from da Gung.
   
  Cheers,
   
  R


----------



## Chris J

olor1n said:


> ^ John, not sure what the specific differences are, but the medical grade isolation transformers are the ones mainly referred to. You're not hearing pops and crackle from the Mjolnir are you?
> 
> http://www.tripplite.com/en/products/model.cfmtxtSeriesID=840&txtModelID=230
> 
> Does anyone know if the Tripp Lite can be purchased for use in Australia (230V), with the appropriate outputs and plug?





The Hospital Grade will have receptacels with more clamping force and a better plug. It will also have lower leakage current which is probably irrelevant for your problems.

Make sure your house or apartment has effective grounding, an isolation transformer is no substitute for poor grounding.
There should be less than 0.2 Volts from ground to neutral at your residential receptacles.
But there is no substitute for checking your grounding.


----------



## Chris J

olor1n said:


> Already in talks with Tortech, but thanks for mentioning them anyway.
> 
> I'm looking at the ISO-300ES with additional outputs.




Bizarre.
The output winding MUST be grounded. Period.


----------



## ardilla

The phorographer probably doesnt think too much about heat. Lots of show off picks stacks the CD-player on top, because they have no grills in the cover and the knobs of the amplifier are more discrete when at the bottom of the pile - visually...
  Quote: 





sladewilson said:


> on the SCHIIT website it looks like this


 
   
  The Schiit page also has this pic:


----------



## IEMCrazy

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> The phorographer probably doesnt think too much about heat. Lots of show off picks stacks the CD-player on top, because they have no grills in the cover and the knobs of the amplifier are more discrete when at the bottom of the pile - visually...
> 
> The Schiit page also has this pic:


 
   

 Eww, I never noticed that picture issue Slade pointed out....I'm surprised that picture would be up there at all!
   
  The manual itself (or was it the FAQ?) clearly states to put the amp on top and not to cover the vents.  That said, I find the MJ does not run all that hot at all.  It's nothing compared to Lyr which is nothing compared to Asgard, and none of that is much of anything next to an Onkyo AVR with an Anchor Bay video processor....  It gets warm, but definitely not hot.  But I still wouldn't go stacking stuff over the vents.


----------



## 45longcolt

When interconnects have arrows, always point them in the direction the music is travelling. If you're going from a DAC to an amp, the arrows point at the amp. As best I can discover, it has to do with shielding being connected (or grounded, or something like that) at one or both ends of the cable. Depends on the makers' philosophy, I suppose...


----------



## ardilla

Amp on top, isn't that what they tell you in hifi-kindergarten? At least they told me 
  Quote: 





iemcrazy said:


> The manual itself (or was it the FAQ?) clearly states to put the amp on top .......


----------



## Usagi

Okay, so I just ordered the LCD-3 to find out how it performs with the Mjolnir and Gungnir. Will I appreciate the combo or hear something awry with this setup?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





usagi said:


> Okay, so I just ordered the LCD-3 to find out how it performs with the Mjolnir and Gungnir. Will I appreciate the combo or hear something awry with this setup?


 
  Why would you hear something awry?


----------



## SladeWilson

Quote: 





usagi said:


> Okay, so I just ordered the LCD-3 to find out how it performs with the Mjolnir and Gungnir. Will I appreciate the combo or hear something awry with this setup?


 

 i have LCD-3 sounds good , get balanced cables it sounds nice with those


----------



## Usagi

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Why would you hear something awry?


 
  It was just a solicitation for impressions on synergy or lack thereof. What do you have to say on the matter? Please share your thoughts.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





usagi said:


> It was just a solicitation for impressions on synergy or lack thereof. What do you have to say on the matter? Please share your thoughts.


 
  Gotcha. Quite happy. The forward or aggressive nature of Mojo works very well with the LCD-3's.
  They definitely have synergy. I think the only amp I liked more with the LCD-3 was the ECBA.
  But I can't be too sure because I didn't spend enough time with it.
   
  Overall though, it's a value that's tough to beat.


----------



## Usagi

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Gotcha. Quite happy. The forward or aggressive nature of Mojo works very well with the LCD-3's.
> They definitely have synergy. I think the only amp I liked more with the LCD-3 was the ECBA.
> But I can't be too sure because I didn't spend enough time with it.
> 
> Overall though, it's a value that's tough to beat.


 
  I read somewhere that you were initially unimpressed with the LCD-3. Was this with the Mjolnir?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





usagi said:


> I read somewhere that you were initially unimpressed with the LCD-3. Was this with the Mjolnir?


 
  No, it was not. In fact, getting Mjolnir amplified how much I really like the LCD-3.


----------



## SladeWilson

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> No, it was not. In fact, getting Mjolnir amplified how much I really like the LCD-3.


 

 What cables do you use with LCD-3


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





sladewilson said:


> What cables do you use with LCD-3


 
  I use all Q cables. Besides my interconnects.


----------



## Elysian

Quote: 





nowis said:


> I also bought the tripp lite medical grade 500W unit. My MJ is on a totally separate circuit than my A/C and other appliances, but I would hear pops when the AC turns on, or buzzing when the stove/oven was on. I've tried furman pf 1800 and it didn't filter the noise. The tripplite transformer did the trick. The transformer has a distinct paint smell to it when you first open it, but it goes away after a few weeks.


 
   
  Does your Tripp Lite make any humming noise?


----------



## dleblanc343

Quote: 





usagi said:


> I read somewhere that you were initially unimpressed with the LCD-3. Was this with the Mjolnir?


 
  That was me. I think my HE-6 sound better off them. The BHA-1 is a better match with the LCD-3, but I had to keep the mjolnir for the versatility of my three headphones. It's by no means at all bad, but I think the bass is a bit overwhelming on several genres with this combo.


----------



## nowis

Quote: 





elysian said:


> Does your Tripp Lite make any humming noise?


 
   
  The white medical grade tripplite does make a hum, which is only noticeable when I put my ear to it.


----------



## nowis

Quote: 





raksasa said:


> Hi Nowis,
> 
> Is this the one ?
> 
> ...


 
   
  No I got this one
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Tripp-Lite-IS500HG-Isolation-Transformer/dp/B00007KQKJ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1353472704&sr=8-2&keywords=tripp+lite+medical
   
  http://www.tripplite.com/en/products/model.cfm?txtSeriesID=840&txtModelID=230
   
   
  I only got the medical grade one because there were certain reviews that indicated it was quieter than the non-medical grade ones. I can't really confirm that since I don't own the non-medical one .


----------



## Raksasa

Thanks Nowis.
   
  R


----------



## szanella

Hey guys, has anyone compared the Mjolnir+Gungnir vs. Audio GD NFB 6+NFB 17?


----------



## SoupRKnowva

My mjolnir should be getting here tomorrow! Then ill get to compare it to the First Watt F1 with the Anedio D2 using both the LCD-3 and the HE-6. Im guessing that it will be better with the LCD-3, but not as good with the HE-6s, but i shall see tomorrow after work


----------



## dleblanc343

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> My mjolnir should be getting here tomorrow! Then ill get to compare it to the First Watt F1 with the Anedio D2 using both the LCD-3 and the HE-6. Im guessing that it will be better with the LCD-3, but not as good with the HE-6s, but i shall see tomorrow after work


 
  Hey soup, let me know what you think about the mojo with the LCD3. I actually do not like it at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, it's too bassy and incoherent in the lower registers compared to the HE-6 or HD800 imo.


----------



## Jand

A newbie question in regards to burning in a headphone amplifier -- could it potentially have negative effects to let the amp and headphones run burn-in material for 18+ hours straight per day?  Is it better to do it in shorter time increments?  Sorry for the potential thread derailment.


----------



## Loevhagen

@ Jand: I wouldn't be concerned. Having said that, I would rather listen to the combo and enjoyed the music rather than just waiting 18 hours+. That is boring.
   
  ----
   
  It is the Gungnir that makes it "bassy". I have tried several permutations of the portfolio, and the Gungnir is de facto relatively "bassy". That is partly the reason I can listen to my HE-6 via the Mjolnir / Gungnir stack. If I use another DAC than the Gungnir - the HE-6 shouts too much in my ears.
   
  I would suggest you to try another DAC for the LCD-3.
  Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> Hey soup, let me know what you think about the mojo with the LCD3. I actually do not like it at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Erukian

Quote: 





loevhagen said:


> @ Jand: I wouldn't be concerned. Having said that, I would rather listen to the combo and enjoyed the music rather than just waiting 18 hours+. That is boring.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hmm, my impressions is that the bass is definitely there but just cleaned up compared to my other equipment. For example, my EMU 0202 USB dac + Mjolnir was _MUCH_ more bassy and boomy than my gungnir+mjolnir.
   
  Again, just my impressions.


----------



## ariesq

I have a very very newbie question, so please bear with me. 

I did do a search on head-fi but could not find the answers to my questions.

I have the Audeze LCD-2. I'm not familiar with the inputs on the Schiit Mjolnir. Do I simply use the "one pair balanced XLR plug" to plug in the headphones?? (LCD-2 plug into the XLR plug, and XLR Plug into the headphone input in the front of the mjolnir)??

I also notice it comes with "one pair single-ended RCAs". Can this be used to plug the mjolnir into an iPhone? If not, is there anyway to use this amp with an iPhone? It will mainly be used as a desktop amp but just wanted to know if I had the option to use it with my iphone.
If yes, is there anyway to us the following product? (Fiio L9 - Line-out-device)??

http://www.headphonebar.com/products/Fiio-L9-LOD.html

I apologize in advance if these questions are extremely newbie. 

Thanks!


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





ariesq said:


> I have a very very newbie question, so please bear with me.
> I did do a search on head-fi but could not find the answers to my questions.
> I have the Audeze LCD-2. I'm not familiar with the inputs on the Schiit Mjolnir. Do I simply use the "one pair balanced XLR plug" to plug in the headphones?? (LCD-2 plug into the XLR plug, and XLR Plug into the headphone input in the front of the mjolnir)??
> I also notice it comes with "one pair single-ended RCAs". Can this be used to plug the mjolnir into an iPhone? If not, is there anyway to use this amp with an iPhone? It will mainly be used as a desktop amp but just wanted to know if I had the option to use it with my iphone.
> ...


 
  LCD's use mini XLR connectors at the headphone end. You have a choice of 4-pin XLR or  dual 3-pin XLR on the cable end. Mjolnir has 4-pin XLR and dual 3-pin XLR inputs.


----------



## ariesq

paradoxper said:


> LCD's use mini XLR's. You have a choice of 4-pin XLR or  dual 3-pin XLR.




Thanks. Are those included with the Mjolnir? Is one better than the other?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





ariesq said:


> Thanks. Are those included with the Mjolnir? Is one better than the other?


 
  Mjolnir has both inputs 4-pin or dual 3-pin XLR.  The stock cable should be 4-pin XLR. 4-pin XLR wins out over dual 3-pin XLR
  for ergonomics.
   
  Unless you're using a SE 1/4 TRS cable, which you'd need to reterminate it to either 4 or dual 3-pin XLR.


----------



## rawrster

No. That is part of a balanced headphone cable. 
   
  The Mjolnir comes with the amp and the power cable. There is nothing else. You need either XLR or RCA cables to connect to the Mjolnir and from there you need a balanced headphone either with a 4 pin XLR or dual 3 pin XLR terminations.


----------



## ariesq

rawrster said:


> No. That is part of a balanced headphone cable.
> 
> The Mjolnir comes with the amp and the power cable. There is nothing else. You need either XLR or RCA cables to connect to the Mjolnir and from there you need a balanced headphone either with a 4 pin XLR or dual 3 pin XLR terminations.




Thanks Rawrster for the reply.

I'm assuming I would need these for my LCD-2?

http://audeze.com/balanced-cable-4-pin

Also, would you be able to answer the iphone RCA question? Anyway to hook up the mjolnir to an iphone? Will I be able to use LOD?

Thanks again!


----------



## rawrster

The Mjolnir deserves better than an iphone unless you have something like the wadia 170i or similar product. I'm sure there are iphone LOD to RCA but I would rather get a transport for the iphone or just use a different source like a cd player or computer.
   
  Yes you would need a cable like that.


----------



## pelli

Just got my LCD-2s in the mail today... watch out Mjolnir, I'm coming for you! (wallet cries)


----------



## Maxvla

Output voltage of an iPhone is very low compared to desktop sources. You likely won't get pleasing sound from it using the Mjolnir amplifier (or any amplifier, really). This happened at RMAF 2011 when Audeze ran out of sources so they hooked up an iPod to an Eddie Current 2A3 (I think) amp and the sound was lifeless and had very little dynamics. Changed to a proper desktop source later that day and came back to that amp and it was completely better.


----------



## ehlarson

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Where'd you get this idea? Mjolnir doesn't need inputs to be stable, or outputs not to burn up, you don't have to plug and unplug headphones, nor do you have to twirl by the light of the full moon with a dead chicken in your arms in order to appease the Circlotron God in order to have it run right. In terms of operational oddities, it's a totally boring amp.


 
   
  Dang. On the passdiy site in an article "Build the Amazing FET Circlotron" it says: "Circlotron circuits make for lots of interesting discussion among the audio crowd.  They are sometimes thought to posses mystical powers and perform hitherto impossible quantum mechanical wonders."
   
  I want mystical wonders, not boring.
   
  The Circlotron was Invented by a guy named Alpha M. Wiggins, how could it be boring? What was his brother/sister named? Beta? Only Space Aliens have names like Alpha.


----------



## Eee Pee

Why do I want this amplifier all of a sudden?


----------



## longbowbbs

^^
   
  Because this is Head-Fi!


----------



## SoupRKnowva

lookie what showed up this morning 
   

   
  One thing i did find funny though is that Schiit made a bit of a copy paste error in the manual. in the FAQ under "What if my cables are attached to my headphones?" it references the Lyr rather than the mjolnir.


----------



## paradoxper

Because you only have a short time to enjoy Mojo before _ampStatement.


----------



## Erukian

eee pee said:


> Why do I want this amplifier all of a sudden?




Also, Jason is a marketing stud and the hardware is beautiful next to my Apple Cinema Display.


----------



## Stealer

I in the process upgrading to Gungnir & Mjolnir combo.
     
  And I m DIY-ing the balance interconnect.
  Can someone pls tell me, with this combo, what will be the recommended shortest length?
   
  Appreciated...
   
  Happy listening.....


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





stealer said:


> I in the process upgrading to Gungnir & Mjolnir combo.
> 
> And I m DIY-ing the balance interconnect.
> Can someone pls tell me, with this combo, what will be the recommended shortest length?
> ...


 
  Will you be stacking this Schiit?


----------



## Stealer

Yes, i will be stacking with DAC at bottom and the Amp on top as recommended


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





stealer said:


> Yes, i will be stacking with DAC at bottom and the Amp on top as recommended


 
  0.5m gives a nice fit without excess cable spilling over.


----------



## Stealer

Paradoxper,
   
  Sorry but 0.5M is kind of long isnt it...
  The problem that I having is, the unit will be kind of close to the wall on the desktop table.
  I wouldnt want to flex the cable left or right, so I will want to keep it on the shortest length,... I mean just nice not to kink the cable.. so i really want it short.... really really short.. 
   
  Schiit, is selling the PYST RCA cable at 0.2M length, (not stated on the web, but read someone mentioned it) so I just wondering...
  this is like an excess of 0.3M..
   
  what you think???
   
  rgds


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





stealer said:


> Paradoxper,
> 
> Sorry but 0.5M is kind of long isnt it...
> The problem that I having is, the unit will be kind of close to the wall on the desktop table.
> ...


 
  Yea, you can go with 0.2, which is even shorter. This is the bare limit of having gear connected.


----------



## Tassie Devil

Wow there was a lot of orgasmic joy about this amp in the early posts.  I ploughed through the first 40 pages but never really did find a good solid review. A pointer would be helpful.
   
  The impression I have is that this is a pretty transparent item but GIGO applies as it does so much with the Sennheiser HD800.
   
  So, I'm tempted to move away from my beloved Nuforce DAC9 to this:
   
  Digital out from a Sooloos system -> Metrum Acoustics NOS Mini Octave DAC *-> Schiit Mjolnir headphone amp -*> Sennheiser HD800 headphones
   
However I wonder at the sense of feeding unbalanced in to the Mjolnir from the Metrum and then using balanced out (which I have) to the Sennheiser HD800.
   
Comments anyone?
   
TIA
   
John 
   
(Apologies for all the bold type - couldn't seem to be able to change it)


----------



## SoupRKnowva

One thing im really liking about this thing so far is that it might get warm, but it certainly doesnt get anywhere close to what i would call hot. Though i may be biased on that one, coming from the First Watt F1...that thing gets HOT!


----------



## Loevhagen

Did you spot this one, Tassie Devil: http://www.head-fi.org/a/schiit-mjolnir-reviews-and-impressions-collected


----------



## SoupRKnowva

So after doing some comparisoning just now. Ive determined the Mjolnir works great for the LCD-3s. as good if not a bit better than the F1, not to mention being waaaaaaaayyyyy cooler.
   
  with the HE-6s though, i felt the mjolnir felt pretty constrained in comparison to the F1. Like it was passable sure, but its not something i would want to live with long term, not after hearing it on the F1. Soundstage gets bunched up, and things just sound "harsher" across the whole spectrum. the deepest bass also isnt as present nor as defined.
   
  just the observations of one owner  im very pleased with the Mjolnir with the LCD-3s though


----------



## preproman

Gotcha..


----------



## 333jeffery

If you pair the Mjolnir with the Gungnir DAC, the soundstage opens up quite a bit. On my HE500's, the sound is almost breathtaking.


----------



## redmaw

Quote: 





ariesq said:


> I have a very very newbie question, so please bear with me.
> I did do a search on head-fi but could not find the answers to my questions.
> I have the Audeze LCD-2. I'm not familiar with the *inputs *on the Schiit Mjolnir. Do I simply use the "one pair balanced XLR plug" to plug in the headphones?? (LCD-2 plug into the XLR plug, and XLR Plug into the headphone input in the front of the mjolnir)??
> I also notice it comes with "one pair single-ended RCAs". Can this be used to plug the mjolnir into an iPhone? If not, is there anyway to use this amp with an iPhone? It will mainly be used as a desktop amp but just wanted to know if I had the option to use it with my iphone.
> ...


 
  Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> LCD's use mini XLR connectors at the headphone end. You have a choice of 4-pin XLR or  dual 3-pin XLR on the cable end. Mjolnir has 4-pin XLR and dual 3-pin XLR *inputs*.


 
  Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Mjolnir has both *inputs *4-pin or dual 3-pin XLR.  The stock cable should be 4-pin XLR. 4-pin XLR wins out over dual 3-pin XLR
> for ergonomics.
> 
> Unless you're using a SE 1/4 TRS cable, which you'd need to reterminate it to either 4 or dual 3-pin XLR.


 
   
  Just to avoid any possible confusion, it is recommended that you use the 4-pin or dual 3-pin XLR outputs for connecting headphones and not any of the inputs on the amp.


----------



## paradoxper

Haha. Sorry about that. Of course, we were talking about outputs.


----------



## ardilla

1)  There is a unbalanced to balanced-conversion happening at the unbalanced input. This makes it preferrable to run balnced inputs. But what sounds best may vary. A good unbalanced dac or a less good balanced one.... No obvious answer. 
   
  If you are gonna buy a DAC for the Mjolnir however - I'd really try to look for a balanced one. But then - few NOS-DACs s are balanced - so if you want to go NOS - your choices are limited. Also - te Metrum is said to be a giant killer, so... 
   
   
  2) The output will still be balanced. 
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Tassie Devil  /img/forum/go_quote.gif*
> * *
> ..... Digital out from a Sooloos system -> Metrum Acoustics NOS Mini Octave DAC -> Schiit Mjolnir headphone amp -> Sennheiser HD800 headphones
> 
> *However I wonder at the sense of feeding unbalanced in to the Mjolnir *from the Metrum and then using balanced out (which I have) to the Sennheiser HD800.


 * *


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> 1)  There is a unbalanced to balanced-conversion happening at the unbalanced input. This makes it preferrable to run balnced inputs. But what sounds best may vary. A good unbalanced dac or a less good balanced one.... No obvious answer.
> 
> If you are gonna buy a DAC for the Mjolnir however - I'd really try to look for a balanced one. But then - few NOS-DACs s are balanced - so if you want to go NOS - your choices are limited. Also - te Metrum is said to be a giant killer, so...
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Metrum vs. DA11?


----------



## ardilla

Well, I have the Quad - not the Octave. But FWIW
   
  WFM: Quad > DA11
  Sound: DA11 > Quad
  Tonality/Sound sig - quite simmilar, DA11 feels clerar, a tad brighter
  Quote: 





preproman said:


> Metrum vs. DA11?


----------



## YtseJamer

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> lookie what showed up this morning
> 
> 
> 
> One thing i did find funny though is that Schiit made a bit of a copy paste error in the manual. in the FAQ under "What if my cables are attached to my headphones?" it references the Lyr rather than the mjolnir.


 
   
  Nice!
   
  Can't wait to try the Mjolnir with my LCD-2.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





ytsejamer said:


> Nice!
> 
> Can't wait to try the Mjolnir with my LCD-2.


 

  
  Darn right! it sounds pretty dang good too! listening to Formshifter by Allegaeon right now  on it 
   
  ive blown away my room mate along with anyone else that has had a chance to listen to it, friends wise, who arent audiophiles


----------



## YtseJamer

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> Darn right! it sounds pretty dang good too! listening to Formshifter by Allegaeon right now  on it
> 
> ive blown away my room mate along with anyone else that has had a chance to listen to it, friends wise, who arent audiophiles


 
   
  Great!  From what I heard so far, this amplifier seems to be perfect for heavy-metal music with the Audeze headphones.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





ytsejamer said:


> Great!  I have the feeling that this amplifier is perfect for heavy-metal music with the Audeze headphones.


 
   
  Its certainly proving to do just that so far. Loving it with the Metals, which is just about all that ive listened to on it so far


----------



## maxmays1

IS THERE ANY REVIEW OF THE MJOLNIR USED WITH THE BEYERDYNAMIC T1. This is the set up i plan on getting next and would like to know if anyone thinks that this Schiit is a good match for the T1's


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





maxmays1 said:


> IS THERE ANY REVIEW OF THE MJOLNIR USED WITH THE BEYERDYNAMIC T1. This is the set up i plan on getting next and would like to know if anyone thinks that this Schiit is a good match for the T1's


 
Link
Link


----------



## maxmays1

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Link
> Link


 

 I'd give your a dollar. but i dont have paypal :-o. THANK YOU!


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





maxmays1 said:


> I'd give your a dollar. but i dont have paypal :-o. THANK YOU!


 
  You're welcome.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Something strange i thought of today at work...Do balanced (4-gang) pots get way better QC? cause wouldnt a channel inbalance in a balanced pot give us a DC offset?


----------



## Stealer

Anyone did a comparison btw he500 and Beyer T1 . 
I own a he500 and intending to get a T1 to pair with this combo...
solely for the reason T1 is more comfortable
So was wondering will T1 be a significant improvement over he500.
 Thx


----------



## tokendog

Quote: 





stealer said:


> Anyone did a comparison btw he500 and Beyer T1 .
> I own a he500 and intending to get a T1 to pair with this combo...
> solely for the reason T1 is more comfortable
> So was wondering will T1 be a significant improvement over he500.
> Thx


 
   
  That's relative to the type of sound you prefer.  I'm a fan of high quality bass first and foremost and in that regard, properly amped, I found the HE-500 to be the better of the two while still having a great and respectable handle on other areas of the music.
   
  If I had to pick between the two, for me personally, I'd go with the HE-500.  I will say I would recommend the HE-500 as a compliment to the T1, but then again, I'd recommend the HE-500 as a compliment to most head phones.  Point being, you can't go wrong with them.  IMHO it's the best available at that price point and could easily be the end-game headphone if someone wanted to keep their cost below 1K.


----------



## Heathen999

tokendog, are you running the HE-500 off the MJ? If so how does it compare to the Lyr? 
   
  I currently have the Lyr and thinking when the upgradeitis kicks in again, I might get something like the MJ and give balanced a try. Not sure when that will be as my Lyr is only 2 months old and I am still enjoying it very much.


----------



## ardilla

+1 for he500 > T1....


----------



## preproman

I'm with T1 > HE-500


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

I liked the T1 and HE-500 about the same. Both good all-arounders, with the T1 having more top and bottom extension and the HE-500 better mids with a smoother signature. I could live with either one.


----------



## Erukian

That's high praise for a headphone costing about half the T1, how does the LCD2 fall in line in comparison with those cans?


----------



## ardilla

LCD2 > HE500/T1. But depending on your amp and preferences this ranking cab be reversed or swapped..  HE-500 + CS300XS high power version is my current go-to combo


----------



## Tassie Devil

Intertersting amp but I'm now looking elsewhere.
   
  John


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

Quote: 





erukian said:


> That's high praise for a headphone costing about half the T1, how does the LCD2 fall in line in comparison with those cans?


 
   
  I liked the LCD2 better than either the T1 or HE-500 with rock music, but IMO the LCD-2 is nowhere near as good an all-arounder as the others.


----------



## tokendog

Quote: 





olias of sunhillow said:


> I liked the LCD2 better than either the T1 or HE-500 with rock music, but IMO the LCD-2 is nowhere near as good an all-arounder as the others.


 
   
  I would agree with this 100%.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





olias of sunhillow said:


> * IMO the LCD-2 is nowhere near as good an all-arounder as the others.*


 
   
   
  Not like the T1s


----------



## ardilla

I don't
  Quote: 





tokendog said:


> I would agree with this 100%.


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

This being the Mjolnir thread, I'll add some Schiit-specific content.
   
  My Mjolnir arrives tomorrow, and I'm planning to spend a couple weeks comparing it with the BHA-1 driving the LCD-3. Should be lots of fun! I've seen the results of previous head-to-head comparisons, but nothing beats a comparison done in the comfort of your own home.


----------



## jtinto

Looking forward to your insights Olias


----------



## rated1975

Quote: 





olias of sunhillow said:


> I liked the LCD2 better than either the T1 or HE-500 with rock music, but IMO the LCD-2 is nowhere near as good an all-arounder as the others.


 

 So you enjoy the the T1's treble spike with everything other than rock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  T1's were too prickly for my ears. LCD's sound "right" and "truthful" with most music.


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

Quote: 





rated1975 said:


> So you enjoy the the T1's treble spike with everything other than rock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I didn't find the T1s to have a treble "spike" in the ways others have. They're great with rock, but lack the unique visceral quality that Audez'e cans have.


----------



## DarknightDK

olias of sunhillow said:


> This being the Mjolnir thread, I'll add some Schiit-specific content.
> 
> My Mjolnir arrives tomorrow, and I'm planning to spend a couple weeks comparing it with the BHA-1 driving the LCD-3. Should be lots of fun! I've seen the results of previous head-to-head comparisons, but nothing beats a comparison done in the comfort of your own home.




Looking forward to your impressions of the Mjolnir and lcd-3 pairing. I've heard mixed reactions so far. Someone said that it bests the BA / lcd-3 combo, while others have said they didn't pair well.


----------



## ardilla

Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> Looking forward to your impressions of the Mjolnir and lcd-3 pairing. I've heard mixed reactions so far. Someone said that it bests the BA / lcd-3 combo, *while others have said they didn't pair well.*


 
   
  I thought there was some sort of consensus about the goodness of the LCD-3 / Mjolnir  pairing?


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I've only read negative impressions of the Mjolnir/LCD-3 from one member (tokendog?). The rest have been full of praise. Far from mixed.


----------



## Loevhagen

Praise from me as well. LCD-3 fits the Mjolnir.
   
  Used the Gungnir / Mjolnir a couple of days straight with HE-6 - and changed into LCD-2r1 late last night and continue today. The praise is left unaltered.


----------



## tokendog

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> I've only read negative impressions of the Mjolnir/LCD-3 from one member (tokendog?). The rest have been full of praise. Far from mixed.


 
   
  Sorry, but that wasn't me.  I said the Gungnir + Mjolnir + LCD-3 is very lively.  The only combination I have enjoyed more is the Gungnir + V200 + TH-900s.  That's primarily because of the increased sound stage and clarity, plus the significant increase in comfort.  It isn't an issue with the Mjolnir, but more so the headphones.
   
  The Mjolnir pairs very well with the LCD-3.  I actually didn't find a headphone that didn't pair well with the Mjolnir, though because of it's XLR nature, I didn't get to try all of my headphones with it.
   
  The Mjolnir gets two big thumbs up from me.  It's some very good Schiit.


----------



## Erukian

I listen to pretty much any kind of music. For me, my Gungnir+Mjolnir+LCD2r2 bamboo seem to excel with jazz, electronic, and hip hop/rap. It doesn't destroy the fun in my lo-fi recordings, but I think hard rock/prog rock/metal aren't the highlights (for me) like it seems to be for others. Maybe it's my specific pair of LCD-2's or just my ears.


----------



## Solude

For the price the Mjolnir is top shelf.  That said ultimately I found it too shouty and bright for my taste.  Which sadly still puts it in my top 5 amps because other amps have their own faults


----------



## DarknightDK

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> Hey soup, let me know what you think about the mojo with the LCD3. I actually do not like it at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





rrahman said:


> [size=10pt]I got my Mjolnir and I been testing it out w/ the lcd3.  Its an impressive amplifier, but isn't without flaws.  [/size]
> 
> [size=10pt] [/size]
> [size=10pt]Spec’s wise its probably the most impressive amp I have heard.  You can really tell that 5 watts rms makes a difference.  The transient response, decay, and headroom are on par with the best I have ever heard.  It really makes anything else seem sluggish.  In this regard it slays my Concerto. Noise floor which is what usually bothers me most about amplifiers is as good as I can ask for.  Build quality is typical Schiit, flawless.[/size]
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





solude said:


> And the official A/B is complete.  Here we go...
> 
> The short of it is the Peak is staying and the Mjolnir is up for sale to the next lucky Canuck.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Just some of the posts I was referring to which didn't think too highly of the Mjolnir with the LCD-3. But you guys are right, there are much more positive impressions of the pairing than negative ones. 
   
  While I'm tempted with the Mjolnir, I'll wait to see what Schitt has up their sleeves for the statement amps.


----------



## Loevhagen

Me too - and until that shows up - I enjoy the Mjolnir. 
  Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> I'll wait to see what Schitt has up their sleeves for the statement amps.


----------



## dleblanc343

I'm starting to think it might be the gungnir that does not play well with the LCD3. To my ears, the gungnir/mjolnir as a combo do not play well with the LCD3. As I mentioned, the schiit combo seems to bring out a mid bass hump, and when blended with the LCD3, it does get a bit congested. On the combo, the lcd3 is the only of my flagships that play vocals in my head with certain songs, right between my skull basically. I despise that. I'm thinking of selling the mjolnir and get a S7; and I've already found two vintage amps that cost me near nothing that trump the mjolnir for my HE6.
   
  If anyone is interested in the mjolnir, let me know


----------



## Jand

Has anyone had a chance to test how the Mjolnir handles things using RCA inputs from a DAC rather than the XLR inputs -- does it significantly diminish the quality?  
  Thanks!


----------



## Erukian

Quote: 





jand said:


> Has anyone had a chance to test how the Mjolnir handles things using RCA inputs from a DAC rather than the XLR inputs -- does it significantly diminish the quality?
> Thanks!


 
  Nope. I used (crappy) RCA cables to connect my gungnir+mjolnir together for a couple weeks and then I bought the Pyst cables when they came out.
   
  The difference is minor and in no way what I would call "significant"


----------



## MaJoMax

erukian said:


> Nope. I used (crappy) RCA cables to connect my gungnir+mjolnir together for a couple weeks and then I bought the Pyst cables when they came out.
> 
> The difference is minor and in no way what I would call "significant"




isnt fully balance setup always bring out the best performance?


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





majomax said:


> isnt fully balance setup always bring out the best performance?


 
   
  Depends almost entirely on the implementation. In the case of the Mjolnir, given equivalent quality single ended or balanced sources then the amp's output should be the same. So it's much more dependent on how good your source is, not necessarily whether it's balanced or not.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> Depends almost entirely on the implementation. In the case of the Mjolnir, given equivalent quality single ended or balanced sources *then the amp's output should be the same*. So it's much more dependent on how good your source is, not necessarily whether it's balanced or not.


----------



## dleblanc343

Yeah well the output gain is not the same at all!


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> Yeah well the output gain is not the same at all!


----------



## Erukian

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> Yeah well the output gain is not the same at all!


 
  Definitely so. Balanced interconnects are noticeably louder and as a result the 8 to 11 o'clock volume positions is about all the range you end up using. At least that's the case with my headphones. I guess that would be the most significant noticeable change.
   
  I don't have a blind comparison with volume matched amps available to really tell you if the balanced sounds better. It sounded great single ended, it still sounds great fully balanced.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> Yeah well the output gain is not the same at all!


 
   
  Okay, poorly worded. My main point is that the Mjolnir runs in fully balanced mode regardless of which input is used, so it comes down more to the quality of the source, not the connection used. An excellent single-ended source will sound excellent and a crappy balanced source will still sound crappy; the connection method should make little/no difference on its own.


----------



## MaJoMax

defiant00 said:


> Okay, poorly worded. My main point is that the Mjolnir runs in fully balanced mode regardless of which input is used, so it comes down more to the quality of the source, not the connection used. An excellent single-ended source will sound excellent and a crappy balanced source will still sound crappy; the connection method should make little/no difference on its own.




Interesting...always thought that fully balanced will sound better in the same setup. Thx though


----------



## Solude

No just no.  All it takes to be balanced is an inverter, ala Bryston BHA-1 
   
  Differential inputs don't care if the input is balanced or single ended, the output is balanced.


----------



## ardilla

As I posted before:
   
  The RCA inputs (unbalanced signals) is converted to balanced when entering the Mjolnir and hence run through the same circuits.
   
  To quote Jason from Schiit (from email - hope he doesn't mind):


> *Same power out with unbalanced input.*


 
   
  You  loose some quality in the conversion, but from there on, it is all the same. Output and gain etc will be the same. All outputs are balanced, as you know. Wether you loose more in the conversion than you gain from a better unbalanced DAC can only be determined by your EARS.


----------



## Chris J

solude said:


> No just no.  All it takes to be balanced is an inverter, ala Bryston BHA-1
> 
> Differential inputs don't care if the input is balanced or single ended, the output is balanced.




Whaaaaaat?

A differential input will add a good dose of Common Mode Noise Rejection to a properly balanced input signal.
You won't get much from a SE single.


----------



## Solude

Need noise to reject to benefit from its rejection   Doesn't change that a good single ended DAC will get you better results than a bad balanced one.  Now if your source has both then ya its a no brainer.


----------



## MaJoMax

solude said:


> Need noise to reject to benefit from its rejection   Doesn't change that a good single ended DAC will get you better results than a bad balanced one.  Now if your source has both then ya its a no brainer.




i guess using balance setup with gungnir is the best way to go!


----------



## rawrster

I was contemplating getting a balanced dac for some time so that the Mjolnir can be fed by a balanced dac instead of a SE which it is right now. However that SE dac is a very good dac imo and decided to scrap that idea for the time being. Things could however always change in the future but for right now I will stick with what I have. I also don't believe that balanced automatically means better than SE but rather the quality of the dac since I have heard better single ended dacs than some balanced. When Schiit releases their statement dac things may change but who knows.
   
  Also for now the Mjolnir has fixed my desire to upgrade amps. I was tempted earlier by a GS-X but thankfully my HD800 is a 4 pin connector and didn't want to go through the hassle and the same goes for my HE-6 but my HE-6 rig is different than the HD800.


----------



## Chris J

solude said:


> Need noise to reject to benefit from its rejection   Doesn't change that a good single ended DAC will get you better results than a bad balanced one.  Now if your source has both then ya its a no brainer.




It is an unfortunate fact of everyday life that there is electrical noise everywhere.

It's radiated (or broadcast) from every electronic component, including your audio equipment and conducted down power lines from every electronic component.

But I agree that a good SE output DAC is a better choice than a bad balanced output DAC.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





chris j said:


> It is an unfortunate fact of everyday life that there is electrical noise everywhere.
> It's radiated (or broadcast) from every electronic component, including your audio equipment and conducted down power lines from every electronic component.
> *But I agree that a good SE output DAC is a better choice than a bad balanced output DAC.*


 
   
   
  This may be obvious to some.  So how about a good SE DAC vs. a good balanced DAC?  Or if a single DAC is considered good, which is better in that DAC SE or balanced?


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> * have heard better single ended dacs than some balanced. *


 
   
   
  For instance?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





preproman said:


> This may be obvious to some.  So how about a good SE DAC vs. a good balanced DAC?  Or if a single DAC is considered good, which is better in that DAC SE or balanced?


 
  Comes down to implementation as mentioned above. 
  A well implemented DAC offering both SE and balanced should yield no difference regarding what output you choose to use.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Comes down to implementation as mentioned above.
> A well implemented DAC offering both SE and balanced should yield no difference regarding what output you choose to use.


 
   
  Well, I'm trying to take implementation out of the it - so if both are implemented very good?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Well, I'm trying to take implementation out of the it - *so if both are implemented very good?*


 
  That's a given, methinks.
   
  If not, it would be clear, you'd pick the better implemented DAC whether it be SE or Bal.
   
   
  Both DACs up to par, the Bal shouldn't have any advantage other than CMRR/lower distortion/power.
  None of that necessarily equates to better sound...


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> That's a given, methinks.
> 
> If not, it would be clear, you'd pick the better implemented DAC whether it be SE or Bal.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Oh i may disagree here.  Lower distortion in theory should in fact equate to better sound if it's agreed that distortion = noise (jitter).
   
  So the answer I'm trying to pull out is - if both DACs are implemented equally well.  The balanced DAC "in theory" should yield lower distortion thus produce a better sound because of lower jitter, if jitter = distortion here.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





solude said:


> Need noise to reject to benefit from its rejection   Doesn't change that a good single ended DAC will get you better results than a bad balanced one.  Now if your source has both then ya its a no brainer.


 
   
  Quote: 





preproman said:


> Oh i may disagree here.  Lower distortion in theory should in fact equate to better sound if it's agreed that distortion = noise (jitter).
> 
> So the answer I'm trying to pull out is - if both DACs are implemented equally well.  The balanced DAC "in theory" should yield lower distortion thus produce a better sound because of lower jitter, if jitter = distortion here.


 
  Sure, in theory. If the world worked out that way.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Sure, in theory.* If the world worked out that way.*


 
   
  Quote: 





solude said:


> Need noise to reject to benefit from its rejection   Doesn't change that a good single ended DAC will get you better results than a bad balanced one.  *Now if your source has both then ya its a no brainer.*





   
  In this case - it really does..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  Good point Solude..


----------



## ardilla

I think sound gets a bit boring when it is fully balanced. Makes me a bit uneasy, actually.


----------



## Chris J

preproman said:


> Oh i may disagree here.  Lower distortion in theory should in fact equate to better sound if it's agreed that distortion = noise (jitter).
> 
> So the answer I'm trying to pull out is - if both DACs are implemented equally well.  The balanced DAC "in theory" should yield lower distortion thus produce a better sound because of lower jitter, if jitter = distortion here.




Not too sure if I'm following this........how does a DAC with a balanced output stage have less jitter?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Not too sure if I'm following this........how does a DAC with a balanced output stage have less jitter?


 
  It seems as if the prep man think of noise/distortion as all being jitter...


----------



## Chris J

paradoxper said:


> That's a given, methinks.
> 
> If not, it would be clear, you'd pick the better implemented DAC whether it be SE or Bal.
> 
> ...




CMRR, lower distortion (assuming the balanced topology you choose leads to lower distortion), more power.............hmmmm, it all sounds good to me!


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





chris j said:


> CMRR, lower distortion (*assuming the balanced topology you choose leads to lower distortion*), more power.............hmmmm, it all sounds good to me!


 
  Yep. But that's a considerable *IF.*


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> It seems as if the prep man think of noise/distortion as all being jitter...


 
   
  Correct - If I'm wrong I hear by stand corrected..


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Correct - If I'm wrong I hear by stand corrected..


 
  You would be wrong at least half-way. Jitter has more to do with timing. Maybe you're thinking of jitter caused by EMI/crosstalk, etc.
  Which could cause noise...


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> You would be wrong at least half-way. Jitter has more to do with timing. Maybe you're thinking of jitter caused by EMI/crosstalk, etc.
> Which could cause noise...


 
   
  So jitter is not noise?  That's new to me..


----------



## ardilla

jitter is disortion.


----------



## paradoxper

Kind of feel like we're playing semantics here. Is it possible it's both?
   
  I have understood jitter as inaccuracy in timing...but I also acknowledged the potential to lead to noise.
   
  The original point was that not all noise is jitter as you had thought.
   
  Perhaps a breakdown of different kinds of jitter?


----------



## preproman

No need.  You learn somehing new everyday.


----------



## Solude

Jitter is the measure of time that the data is either early or late.
   
  The downside that is often ignored about balanced outputs is the noise floor is doubled as is the output impedance.


----------



## ardilla

Why? 
  Quote: 





solude said:


> The downside that is often ignored about balanced outputs is* the noise floor is doubled as is the output impedance.*


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





solude said:


> Jitter is the measure of time that the data is either early or late.
> 
> The downside that is often ignored about balanced outputs is the noise floor is doubled as is the output impedance.


 
  That is if there's a noise floor at all. I only see this as a problem with, say, IEM's for the most part.


----------



## Solude

Let's be honest here, whether noise floor or common noise we're talking about tiny numbers.  But of the two, noise floor is easy to hear on efficient cans.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





solude said:


> Let's be honest here, whether noise floor or common noise we're talking about tiny numbers.  But of the two, noise floor is easy to hear on efficient cans.


 
  No argument there.


----------



## Chris J

ardilla said:


> Why?




In theory, a balanced amplifier will have an output impedance twice as high as an equivalent SE amplifier because the balanced amplifier will have two active outputs: the non-inverting and the inverting output.
An SE amplifier will only have a non-inverting active output as the headphone is referenced to ground.

Output Noise is 3 dB higher in a balanced output than with an SE output, however, the signal is 6 dB higher in a balanced output.

So the noise will be 3 dB lower in a balanced output stage.


----------



## Solude

Doubling of output voltage or noise voltage still results in 6dB   And though the percentage stays the same... the floor is raised and listening level is not.  Ie if you listen at 2V single ended with 50mV noise, you'd listen to 1V per side balanced with a combined 100mV noise.  Numbers are pure fiction to put some reference to the discussion.


----------



## Chris J

solude said:


> Doubling of output voltage or noise voltage still results in 6dB   And though the percentage stays the same... the floor is raised and listening level is not.  Ie if you listen at 2V single ended with 50mV noise, you'd listen to 1V per side balanced with a combined 100mV noise.  Numbers are pure fiction to put some reference to the discussion.




No, the noise is uncorrelated so sums algebraically :

http://www.electronicspoint.com/summing-noise-sources-t102289.html

The summed noise is 3 dB higher, as the noise is uncorrelated, but the summed signals are 6 dB higher as the two signals are correlated, i.e. identical:

Hence total noise is 3 dB quieter than total signal.


----------



## Solude

I think you are talking signal noise, the white noise that increases as the pot increases, while I am talking noise floor, ie the noise of the amp with no input that is fixed and doesn't track the pot generally measured in uV.  In the end it really doesn't matter because either way you are stuck using what's in house


----------



## technica18

I heard a balanced amp halves the headphones impedance.  So for example, if the LCD-2 is rated at 60ohms, will it be 30ohms if used with the Mjolnir?  Is this true? How do you compare the output wattage of a balanced amp to a SE amp at a given impedance?


----------



## Chris J

solude said:


> I think you are talking signal noise, the white noise that increases as the pot increases, while I am talking noise floor, ie the noise of the amp with no input that is fixed and doesn't track the pot generally measured in uV.  In the end it really doesn't matter because either way you are stuck using what's in house




That is all the same type of noise.

Go read the literature, I'm sick of debating this.


----------



## Chris J

technica18 said:


> I heard a balanced amp halves the headphones impedance.  So for example, if the LCD-2 is rated at 60ohms, will it be 30ohms if used with the Mjolnir?  Is this true? How do you compare the output wattage of a balanced amp to a SE amp at a given impedance?




No, the LSD-2 will still be a 60 Ohm headphone. There is a tremendous amount of misunderstanding about balanced amplification.
Hard to separate the BS from the truth.:rolleyes:


----------



## ardilla

Quote: 





chris j said:


> No, the *LSD-2* will still be a 60 Ohm headphone. There is a tremendous amount of misunderstanding about balanced amplification.
> Hard to separate the BS from the truth.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





chris j said:


> That is all the same type of noise.
> Go read the literature, I'm sick of debating this.


 
   
  Same type, different source, no pun intended.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





solude said:


> Same type, different source, no pun intended.


 
   
  By popluar request, I'm going to start a thread for the Audeze Ecstasy-2.


----------



## ardilla

I guess it's gonna be an exxxxtatic match with the brand new upcoming Mjødnir (Mjød is Viking Beer)
  Quote: 





chris j said:


> By popluar request, I'm going to start a thread for the Audeze Ecstasy-2.


----------



## Chris J

ardilla said:


> I guess it's gonna be an exxxxtatic match with the brand new upcoming Mjødnir (Mjød is Viking Beer)




I do not recommend mixing Audeze Ecstasy-2 with Viking Beer!


----------



## ardilla

Quote: 





chris j said:


> I do not recommend mixing Audeze Ecstasy-2 with Viking Beer!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





ardilla said:


>


 
   
  I won't ask why you have that pic.....


----------



## technica18

Can you someone please explain the difference in the power ratings between the Lyr and Mjolnir.  The Lyr is rated as 6 watts into 32ohms while the Mjolnir is rated as 8 watts RMS into 32ohms.  Is the 6 watts for the Lyr combined for the two channel yielding 3 watts per channel whereas the 8 watts for Mjolnir is per channel since it's balanced?  Also, does the Mjolnir's RMS rating negate a direct comparison to the Lyr since it seems like the Lyr's 6 watts is the max not RMS?  I'm sorry if this sounds stupid but I'm just trying to wrap my head around these amp specs.


----------



## keph

Quote: 





ardilla said:


>


 
   
  I want some LSD too....


----------



## Barry S

My understanding is 6W/channel for the Lyr and 8W/channel for the Mjolnir--that's clean power for both. It seems like if I'm listening to the Mjolnir with the volume knob at 10:00, the Lyr needs to be at about 11:00 to reach the same volume. 





technica18 said:


> Can you someone please explain the difference in the power ratings between the Lyr and Mjolnir.  The Lyr is rated as 6 watts into 32ohms while the Mjolnir is rated as 8 watts RMS into 32ohms.  Is the 6 watts for the Lyr combined for the two channel yielding 3 watts per channel whereas the 8 watts for Mjolnir is per channel since it's balanced?  Also, does the Mjolnir's RMS rating negate a direct comparison to the Lyr since it seems like the Lyr's 6 watts is the max not RMS?  I'm sorry if this sounds stupid but I'm just trying to wrap my head around these amp specs.


----------



## Solude

Both are RMS, both per channel.  Difference is Mjolnir stays class A much longer which is expected because of the larger surface area to sink heat.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

barry s said:


> My understanding is 6W/channel for the Lyr and 8W/channel for the Mjolnir--that's clean power for both. It seems like if I'm listening to the Mjolnir with the volume knob at 10:00, the Lyr needs to be at about 11:00 to reach the same volume.



That's a function of gain and the taper of the volume pot, not output power


----------



## olor1n

Hey Soup, how does the D2's hp out compare to the Mjolnir?


----------



## SoupRKnowva

olor1n said:


> Hey Soup, how does the D2's hp out compare to the Mjolnir?



It drives my JH-13s beautifully. But I don't have balanced cables to compare to the mjolnir with them. The only full sized cans I have are the LCD-3 and the he-6, and with them it's not even a comparison. The d2 can't really drive either of the orthos particularly well


----------



## Solude

Which is an odd design decision given it uses a 50W speaker opamp(GainClone), huh.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

solude said:


> Which is an odd design decision given it uses a 50W speaker opamp(GainClone), huh.



You can't be talking about the D2. It uses two OPA1611s in differential mode, into two LME49610s as output buffers. In the standard configuration the 1611s are a 0 gain amplification step to get the single ended signal to send to the buffers. In high gain mode they provide a very small amount of gain to get from 4 volts to 5.3 volts I think it is.


----------



## Solude

Yep apparently it was in a dream I had /facepalm


----------



## tamleo

Hi everybody,
  Can i use the Mjilnir with my old HRT music stream ii through rca connector? 
  Thanks


----------



## Erukian

Quote: 





tamleo said:


> Hi everybody,
> Can i use the Mjilnir with my old HRT music stream ii through rca connector?
> Thanks


 
  Yes, both balanced and unbalanced input. Just not both at the same time.


----------



## Girls Generation

Would you guys rather ODAC -> Mjolnir, or Gungnir -> O2, for a couple months-ish? (Student budget)


----------



## ardilla

Having heard neither I would definitly go for the amp first 
   
  Headphones > Amp > Source. ( > indicates more important) 
  Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Would you guys rather ODAC -> Mjolnir, or Gungnir -> O2, for a couple months-ish? (Student budget)


----------



## Solude

BiFrost > Lyr
   
  See what I did there   And good news, both pop used all the time.


----------



## Girls Generation

I'm 110% sure I'll start rolling tubes with the Lyr.
   
  I can afford both Mjo/Gung but not at the same time according to my monthly budget allowance for personal items. 
  Quote: 





solude said:


> BiFrost > Lyr
> 
> See what I did there   And good news, both pop used all the time.


----------



## Solude

If you are dead set on that combo... Gungnir first.  The Mjolnir is pretty bright and fatiguing on non butter smooth and dark sources.


----------



## ardilla

Is it really THAT bright!?
  Quote: 





solude said:


> If you are dead set on that combo... Gungnir first.  The Mjolnir is pretty bright and fatiguing on non butter smooth and dark sources.


----------



## Solude

W4S is a dark source, W4S + Mjolnir too bright for me.  PWD2 much more tonally balanced but also smooth as butter so might work with the Mjolnir if you like light bass balance.  HD800 users would probably like the combo.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

I dont find the D2 to be bright with the Mjolnir and the LCD-3, but then again i dont have any other sources to compare it against


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> I dont find the D2 to be bright with the Mjolnir and the LCD-3, but then again i dont have any other sources to compare it against


 
   
  I don't find Mjolnir > LCD-3 to be overly bright using either the Gungnir or Grace m903 as source. To each his own, of course.


----------



## technica18

I've been reading some reviews on the Mjolnir and quite a few people mention that it is too bright and one guy even mentioned that it sounds thinner than the Lyr.  Is this true?  I was starting to warm up to the idea going from Lyr+Bifrost to Mjolnir+Gungnir but now I'm not so sure.  The reason for swapping is that I feel the Lyr+Bifrost sounds too thin specially in the mid bass.


----------



## m2man

technica18 said:


> I've been reading some reviews on the Mjolnir and quite a few people mention that it is too bright and one guy even mentioned that it sounds thinner than the Lyr.  Is this true?  I was starting to warm up to the idea going from Lyr+Bifrost to Mjolnir+Gungnir but now I'm not so sure.  The reason for swapping is that I feel the Lyr+Bifrost sounds too thin specially in the mid bass.



Just keep track of the DAC used with the Mjolnir when you see comments about it being to bright and you should be able to deduce that it has more to do with the DAC used than the Mjolnir. The Mjolnir is just amping what it gets, sharp or otherwise.

Some edgy DACs sound better with a little fuzzier amp. Just keep track of what combo's sound good since you are upgrading both and you'll be fine.


----------



## Rossliew

Can anyone who's used the MJ extensively confirm that its sound sig is skewed with a mid-range emphasis? Or let's put it this way, is the amp more suitable to playback jazz/vocal/audiophile recordings but not really ideal for classical/hard rock/metal/movie scores?


----------



## Barry S

With the LCD2.2, the Mjolnir brings the mids and highs more forward and resolves a lot more detail than the Lyr. However, it also expands the dynamics at the low end. I'm ready to call the LCD2.2 less warm and dark with the Mjolnir + Gungnir, but bright?--No, I wouldn't go that far. There's none of the sibilance or harshness (to me) from excess upper mid/treble energy with the Mjolnir. The LCD2.2 moves from markedly dark and warm with the Lyr to slightly dark and warm--or even sitting on the knife edge between dark and bright, with the Mjolnir. 

The Mjolnir doesn't make the LCD2.2 sound thinner than the Lyr, unless you consider the massing of midrange details "thick". In all respects, I consider the Mjolnir as an upgrade from the Lyr. It presents a lot more detail and dynamics across the full spectrum of the LCD2.2.



technica18 said:


> I've been reading some reviews on the Mjolnir and quite a few people mention that it is too bright and one guy even mentioned that it sounds thinner than the Lyr.  Is this true?  I was starting to warm up to the idea going from Lyr+Bifrost to Mjolnir+Gungnir but now I'm not so sure.  The reason for swapping is that I feel the Lyr+Bifrost sounds too thin specially in the mid bass.






rossliew said:


> Can anyone who's used the MJ extensively confirm that its sound sig is skewed with a mid-range emphasis? Or let's put it this way, is the amp more suitable to playback jazz/vocal/audiophile recordings but not really ideal for classical/hard rock/metal/movie scores?


----------



## Erukian

Quote: 





barry s said:


> With the LCD2.2, the Mjolnir brings the mids and highs more forward and resolves a lot more detail than the Lyr. However, it also expands the dynamics at the low end. I'm ready to call the LCD2.2 less warm and dark with the Mjolnir + Gungnir, but bright?--No, I wouldn't go that far. There's none of the sibilance or harshness (to me) from excess upper mid/treble energy with the Mjolnir. The LCD2.2 moves from markedly dark and warm with the Lyr to slightly dark and warm--or even sitting on the knife edge between dark and bright, with the Mjolnir.


 
  +1
   
  This.


----------



## technica18

barry s said:


> With the LCD2.2, the Mjolnir brings the mids and highs more forward and resolves a lot more detail than the Lyr. However, it also expands the dynamics at the low end. I'm ready to call the LCD2.2 less warm and dark with the Mjolnir + Gungnir, but bright?--No, I wouldn't go that far. There's none of the sibilance or harshness (to me) from excess upper mid/treble energy with the Mjolnir. The LCD2.2 moves from markedly dark and warm with the Lyr to slightly dark and warm--or even sitting on the knife edge between dark and bright, with the Mjolnir.
> The Mjolnir doesn't make the LCD2.2 sound thinner than the Lyr, unless you consider the massing of midrange details "thick". In all respects, I consider the Mjolnir as an upgrade from the Lyr. It presents a lot more detail and dynamics across the full spectrum of the LCD2.2.




You say the LCD-2 becomes les dark and warm with Mjolnir. Does that mean there is a decrease in bass? I'm looking to beef up the sound in the bottom end and mid bass because right now it sounds like a K702 with the highs rolled off.


----------



## Barry S

There's no decrease in bass--the bass dynamics are increased with the LCD2.2. I wouldn't think of the Lyr>Mjolnir as a simple change in equalization profile--it's much more complex than that. My only experience so far is with the LCD2.2, so I can't say how the K702 will change. You may be better off upgrading your headphone if you aren't happy with the sound profile. I loved the LCD2.2 with the Lyr, but felt like there was some space for the mids and upper mids to get pushed forward. I really didn't know what to expect with the Mjolnir, but thought is was worth trying.



technica18 said:


> You say the LCD-2 becomes les dark and warm with Mjolnir. Does that mean there is a decrease in bass? I'm looking to beef up the sound in the bottom end and mid bass because right now it sounds like a K702 with the highs rolled off.


----------



## paradoxper

The Lyr can't compete with Mjolnir on any level, other than tuning of SQ through tube rolling.
   
  Mjolnir is huge on dynamics and is very detailed. 
   
I would say upgrade the headphone not the amp, technica18.
  I mistakenly read that as you have the K702's. Mjolnir and LCD-2 is a fine combo, indeed.


----------



## mikek200

Techica,
   
  We are talking about a whole new level in SQ as compared to the lyr.
  There is nothing wrong with your LCD's,they are an excellent headphone,still one of the best-imho.
  Your will need to adjust to the difference in detail,clrity,smoothness,on almost? ,all genres of music
   
  I loved my lyr/bifrost ,and used to adjust my sq,with the 35 pairs of tubes I owned ..the difference was subtle
  I dont miss it at all
   
  Also,I strongly suggest you get the Gungnir if your going to invest in Mjolnir,to me,it made a serious improvement.
   
  You also,could look here:
  http://schiit.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=0&products_id=13
   
  and here:
  http://schiit.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=0&products_id=14
   
  Mike
   
   
   
   
  Mike


----------



## MaJoMax

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> Techica,
> 
> We are talking about a whole new level in SQ as compared to the lyr.
> There is nothing wrong with your LCD's,they are an excellent headphone,still one of the best-imho.
> ...


 
   
  OH MY~
  they have some little baby schiits now~~~


----------



## Barry S

Ok, didn't realize technica18 has the LCDs. If you don't like them with the Lyr, the Mjolnir may or may not make a difference. It seems kind of dicey buying an expensive amp to fix perceived shortcomings in a headphone. I'm not sure anyone can guide you here--we're all trying to please an audience of one.


----------



## Girls Generation

Unless he specifically wants to fine tune it if he does like the basic sound of the LCD2. 
  Quote: 





barry s said:


> Ok, didn't realize technica18 has the LCDs. If you don't like them with the Lyr, the Mjolnir may or may not make a difference. It seems kind of dicey buying an expensive amp to fix perceived shortcomings in a headphone. I'm not sure anyone can guide you here--we're all trying to please an audience of one.


----------



## Solude

The only amp I had that ramped up bass is the Apex Peak with the right tube.  The problem with being ruler flat is though bass is flat to 20Hz, its not boosted like 'normal' dynamic headphones in the bump bump region.  Going from a Lyr to a Mjolnir won't change that.  It will increase the treble presence some though.


----------



## preproman

Why is everyone recommending the Gungnir?  Is this because it was compared to other DACs and won out?  Or is it because it stack pretty with the Mj?  
   
  How does it compare to DACs like:
   
  Mytek
  PWD2
  Master 7
  Lavry DA11
  Metrum Octave
   
  And the like?
   
  I know these DACs cost more, sure.  But how does it compare on performance along?


----------



## Solude

My impression is that the Gungnir balances out the Mjolnir tonal balance.


----------



## paradoxper

The PWD2 ranks atop of the aforementioned. 
   
  I found the Gungnir to be comparable to the DA11 and Mytek.
  Have heard the Octave is a giant killer, never heard it. And I've never liked any of Kingwa's products, not prejudice, just bias.
   
  But Solude is pretty spot on. Gungnir brings a good bit of balance to Mojo. Plus, the stacks are really, really, really pretty.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> The PWD2 ranks atop of the aforementioned.
> 
> I found the Gungnir to be comparable to the DA11 and Mytek.
> Have heard the Octave is a giant killer, never heard it. And I've never liked any of Kingwa's products, not prejudice, just bias.
> ...


 
   
  Gotcha..  A bit curious about being compared to the Mytek though and would like to here more outside the stack.  The Mytek seems to be compared to some pretty heavy hitters..
   
  http://www.hifi-advice.com/mytek-192DSD-review.html


----------



## paradoxper

Here's what currently holds a good amount of interest for me, besides the Invicta. Sparrow DAC.
   
  Seems to be very little as far as reviews. But I've heard very good things from the pro world.


----------



## preproman

I was looking into future proofing with native DSD playback.  
   
  OK - carry on..


----------



## pelli

Just placed my order for the Mjolnir a few minutes ago... Thanks to all who contributed impressions and discussion in this thread!!!  Now my only remaining question is which inputs will sound better, balanced or SE?


----------



## DarknightDK

Quote: 





pelli said:


> Just placed my order for the Mjolnir a few minutes ago... Thanks to all who contributed impressions and discussion in this thread!!!  Now my only remaining question is which inputs will sound better, balanced or SE?


 
   
  I would think balanced since the Mjolnir is a balanced amp.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

pelli said:


> Just placed my order for the Mjolnir a few minutes ago... Thanks to all who contributed impressions and discussion in this thread!!!  Now my only remaining question is which inputs will sound better, balanced or SE? :veryevil:



The different inputs of the amp don't sound better or worse, it depends on the quality of your source...and whether or not it's balanced or single ended


----------



## Solude

Nods.  Important differentiator from the Mjolnir and damn near everything else we talk about when we say balanced... the Mjolnir is balanced, most others are bridged.  Ie Mjolnir has 2 channels that create a balanced output, most others are 4 channel ie two single ended amps bridged  to make a balanced output.  Also why the Mjolnir design is so elegant AND patented


----------



## pelli

Thanks for the replies. I got my threads crossed for a minute. On the balanced/SE subject I was trying to be a bit cheeky about a recent debate that I thought was here, but now realize was in the Gungnir thread.



solude said:


> The Mjolnir is balanced, most others are bridged.  Ie Mjolnir has 2 channels that create a balanced output, most others are 4 channel ie two single ended amps bridged  to make a balanced output.  Also why the Mjolnir design is so elegant AND patented




This is the best I have seen this explained. Thanks!


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





solude said:


> Nods.  Important differentiator from the Mjolnir and damn near everything else we talk about when we say balanced... the Mjolnir is balanced, most others are bridged.  Ie Mjolnir has 2 channels that create a balanced output, most others are 4 channel ie two single ended amps bridged  to make a balanced output.  Also why the Mjolnir design is so elegant AND patented


 
   
  Just to expand a bit................'cos this is Head Fi and we can................
   
  The Mjolnir is a Circlotron topology.
  It is a single amplifier with a balanced input and a balanced output.
  Refer to this article, for example.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circlotron
   
  But this does not mean that a topology like the Bryston is NOT a balanced topology, the Bryston basically does the same thing in a different way. It may use three amplifiers, but it is a balanced topology.
   
  A third way of doing this properly, Pass Labs Super Symmetry configuration.(single amplifier with a balanced input and a balanced output):
https://passlabs.com/articles/super-symmetric-amplification
   
  And an exampe of a "fake".....
  The Matrix Quatro topology, however is not balanced. It is, as you have correctly pointed out, two single ended amps configured to create a fake "Balanced" amp.   The description even calls it a four channel amp.
http://www.matrixelectronics.net/matrix-quattr-24192-full-balanced-headphone-amplifier-p-200.html


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Just to expand a bit................'cos this is Head Fi and we can................
> 
> The Mjolnir is a Circlotron topology.
> It is a single amplifier with a balanced input and a balanced output.
> ...


 
  Couldn't you easily just distinguish the difference between differential and bridged. Both are balanced,
  only differential offers common mode rejection.


----------



## Chris J

paradoxper said:


> Couldn't you easily just distinguish the difference between differential and bridged. Both are balanced,
> only differential offers common mode rejection.




Hey, interesting comment!

The Mjolnir Circlotron, the Bryston and the Pass Labs Super symmetry designs all reject Common Mode Noise.

The faker, the bogus, the Fugazi, meaning the Matrix Quatro, don't!

maybe they should have called it the Matrix Fugazi? just sayin'


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Hey, interesting comment!
> The Mjolnir Circlotron, the Bryston and the Pass Labs Super symmetry designs all reject Common Mode Noise.
> The faker, the bogus, the Fugazi, meaning the Matrix Quatro, don't!
> maybe they should have called it the Matrix Fugazi? just sayin'


 
  Yep. And all are differential. I think the term "balanced" used in bridged configuration is wrong (even though they technically are balanced impedance wise) and just causes confusion.


----------



## zachchen1996

Just heard the lcd3's with the mjolnir and gungnir at a local meet, absolutely incredible coming from some vsonic gr07s hahahha. The he500s sounded terrible with the mjolnir though...


----------



## Gary in MD

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Just heard the lcd3's with the mjolnir and gungnir at a local meet, absolutely incredible coming from some vsonic gr07s hahahha. The he500s sounded terrible with the mjolnir though...


 

 Geez, can't somebody please hate the LCD-3s with the Mjolnir and Gungnir?  I'm trying to be a responsible adult here and not spend all of my money on head gear... I've already plunked down close to $4K in the last 6 months...Haven't I done enough, at least for a while?
   
  Okay, apparently not, since I can't stay away from this thread or the deals thread either (must... not... buy... HD650s for $360 net... only have one head... don't need 4th new pair of cans in last 6 months... ).  So repeat after me guys, the Gungnir and Mjolnir sound like Schitt with the LCD-3s, T 1s and (no, don't do it) HD-650s...
   
  Thanks for your help...


----------



## zachchen1996

gary in md said:


> Geez, can't somebody please hate the LCD-3s with the Mjolnir and Gungnir?  I'm trying to be a responsible adult here and not spend all of my money on head gear... I've already plunked down close to $4K in the last 6 months...Haven't I done enough, at least for a while?
> 
> Okay, apparently not, since I can't stay away from this thread or the deals thread either (must... not... buy... HD650s for $360 net... only have one head... don't need 4th new pair of cans in last 6 months... ).  So repeat after me guys, the Gungnir and Mjolnir sound like Schitt with the LCD-3s, T 1s and (no, don't do it) HD-650s...
> 
> Thanks for your help...




No it was actually the most impressive setup at the meet, It was fabulous


----------



## Gary in MD

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> No it was actually the most impressive setup at the meet, It was fabulous


 

 You're not helping... and neither is Amazon... the HD650s and HD600s are each now available for $350, taking the Amazon gift cards into account.  Grumble.  Everybody wants me to spend my money... grumble... including me... wait, I didn't just write that... did I?


----------



## dleblanc343

Quote: 





gary in md said:


> Geez, can't somebody please hate the LCD-3s with the Mjolnir and Gungnir?  I'm trying to be a responsible adult here and not spend all of my money on head gear... I've already plunked down close to $4K in the last 6 months...Haven't I done enough, at least for a while?
> 
> Okay, apparently not, since I can't stay away from this thread or the deals thread either (must... not... buy... HD650s for $360 net... only have one head... don't need 4th new pair of cans in last 6 months... ).  So repeat after me guys, the Gungnir and Mjolnir sound like Schitt with the LCD-3s, T 1s and (no, don't do it) HD-650s...
> 
> Thanks for your help...


 
  Well I've posted a bit of criticisms on this combo in the past weeks; but it's nowhere near bad. It's just that I prefer my HE-6 and HD800 of my gungnier/mjolnir combo.
   
  Maybe I have too much copper interconnects and cables in my rig, which does not help the LCD3


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





gary in md said:


> Geez, can't somebody please hate the LCD-3s with the Mjolnir and Gungnir?  I'm trying to be a responsible adult here and not spend all of my money on head gear... I've already plunked down close to $4K in the last 6 months...Haven't I done enough, at least for a while?


 
   
  Only love from me for Thors Hammer. 
   
  Mjolner is pretty spectacular with the LCD-3 (have only tested so far using Zodiac Gold as source, will test some other sources I have here soon).  Not to mention I also am digging use of the Mjolner as a pre to some monitors. 
   
  I think its Hammer time for you Gary!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  sorry about the wallet!


----------



## Erukian

Okay, are there any headphones the Mjolnir doesn't pair well with? I definitely have no complaints with my LCD2 bamboo's.
   
  From what I can gather, it's a completely neutral setup, so any issues have probably more to do with the actual headphone. Is this the consensus?


----------



## Solude

My experience was dark source, W4S DAC-2, arguably dark headphone, LCD-3... on the Mjolnir was a pretty lit up, forward affair.  The Peak, which is often thought of as bright or edgy or some other aggressive word, is less forward, more bassy.  So if we agree that something like a GS-1, Soloist or B22 are neutral in this price bracket, the Peak is brighter, the Mjolnir brighter still.  Or if not bright at least more forward and with better clarity.


----------



## zachchen1996

erukian said:


> Okay, are there any headphones the Mjolnir doesn't pair well with? I definitely have no complaints with my LCD2 bamboo's.
> 
> From what I can gather, it's a completely neutral setup, so any issues have probably more to do with the actual headphone. Is this the consensus?




I was curious how the he500s would sound out of the mjolnir after listening to them with the lcd3s and it the he500s were unlistenable, listened for 5 seconds, yanked them out hahahaa


----------



## sregor

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> I was curious how the he500s would sound out of the mjolnir after listening to them with the lcd3s and it the he500s were unlistenable, listened for 5 seconds, yanked them out hahahaa


 
  Really? I listen to the HE-500s with the Mjolnir as my main rig and absolutely love it. What are you using for your source?


----------



## Girls Generation

Another consideration, maybe the synergy wasn't quite there?
  Quote: 





solude said:


> My experience was dark source, W4S DAC-2, arguably dark headphone, LCD-3... on the Mjolnir was a pretty lit up, forward affair.  The Peak, which is often thought of as bright or edgy or some other aggressive word, is less forward, more bassy.  So if we agree that something like a GS-1, Soloist or B22 are neutral in this price bracket, the Peak is brighter, the Mjolnir brighter still.  Or if not bright at least more forward and with better clarity.


----------



## zachchen1996

sregor said:


> Really? I listen to the HE-500s with the Mjolnir as my main rig and absolutely love it. What are you using for your source?




It was the schiit gungnir.


----------



## MaJoMax

zachchen1996 said:


> It was the schiit gungnir.




for me, i am using the same combo with my he-500 and absolutely love it, upgraed from bifrost and lyr.


----------



## dleblanc343

It depends on your personal tastes/ sound preferences, music selection and obviously set-up.
   
  Out of my gung/mjolnir (with audioquest power cable and usb/ DHC nucleotide xlr interconnects), my favorite headphone is the HE-6 and closely followed by the HD800. My LCD-3 sound a bit too laid-back (may have to change the cable as it too is pure copper), but do get some headtime for when I listen to the odd electro/hip hop/funk tracks.
   
  It's a matter of configuration, preferences and music selection.


----------



## Solude

Preference for sure. As an FYI silver on the LCD range just added grain and even more flat sound. Copper on the other hand increased dynamics and smoothed out the treble.
   
  Only a handful of people like both the LCD-3 and the HE-6 or HD800.  I for one could never live with the HD800 despite trying a few times.


----------



## nigeljames

Quote: 





solude said:


> Preference for sure. As an FYI silver on the LCD range just *added grain and even more flat sound*. Copper on the other hand increased dynamics and smoothed out the treble.
> 
> Only a handful of people like both the LCD-3 and the HE-6 or HD800.  I for one could never live with the HD800 despite trying a few times.


 
   
  You obviousy listened with the wrong silver cable


----------



## Barry S

solude said:


> ...Only a handful of people like both the LCD-3 and the HE-6 or HD800.  I for one could never live with the HD800 despite trying a few times.




It really seems like a lot of people fall into one camp or the other, based on well they tolerate/enjoy upper-mid and treble energy. Zach listened to the HE-500s out of my Mjolnir+Gungnir rig and I also found they were nearly unlistenable, with a strident harshness that stretched from the mids through the treble. Switching to my Lyr being fed out of the same Gungnir, the HE500 sounded like a different (and much better) headphone--with the harshness tamed. As a point of reference, I greatly prefer the LCD2/3 sound compared to HE-6 and can't tolerate the HD800. Conversely, the HE-6/HD800 lovers often hate the warmer LCD sound.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





nigeljames said:


> You obviousy listened with the wrong silver cable


 
   
  Or you listened to the wrong copper


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





barry s said:


> It really seems like a lot of people fall into one camp or the other, based on well they tolerate/enjoy upper-mid and treble energy. Zach listened to the HE-500s out of my Mjolnir+Gungnir rig and I also found they were nearly unlistenable, with a strident harshness that stretched from the mids through the treble. Switching to my Lyr being fed out of the same Gungnir, the HE500 sounded like a different (and much better) headphone--with the harshness tamed. As a point of reference, I greatly prefer the LCD2/3 sound compared to HE-6 and can't tolerate the HD800. *Conversely, the HE-6/HD800 lovers often hate the warmer LCD sound.*


 
   
  Can you like them all?  I do..  However, I do like some better than others.  All in all I do have love for most of the Flagships..  Still trying to hear the PS1000..


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Can you like them all?  I do..  However, I do like some better than others.  All in all I do have love for most of the Flagships..  *Still trying to hear the PS1000..*


 
  Don't hold your breath...the RS-1s are still my favourite Grados.


----------



## rawrster

Have you tried the vintage Grados? I'm not a big fan of the current Grados but the HP1000 was amazing the last time I heard them. 
   
  As for the HE6 and HD800 compared to the LCD it does seem like most people learn towards one direction. I can't say I loved the LCD sound but the HE6 and HD800 are great for me.


----------



## technica18

I'm confused since someone mentioned much earlier in this thread that unlike the BHA-1, the Mjolnir does not have two separate amplifiers (one for each channel) so in that case how is the Mjolnir a true balanced amp?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





technica18 said:


> I'm confused since someone mentioned much earlier in this thread that unlike the BHA-1, the Mjolnir does not have two separate amplifiers (one for each channel) so in that case how is the Mjolnir a true balanced amp?


 
  It's because of the circlotron style topology (cross-shunt push-pull). Balanced from input to output.
  2 channels to create balanced input, instead of most balanced amps using 4 channels, 2 single ended amps bridged together for balanced.


----------



## Girls Generation

I just listened to the Burson Soloist side by side with the Mjolnir, and wow it is so much slower and relaxed than the latter... Not necessarily in a positive way... My ears kept yearning for the sound with the Soloist. I have to say I just like the Mjolnir's sound better.


----------



## Han Bao Quan

girls generation said:


> My ears kept yearning for the sound with the Soloist. I have to say I just like the Mjolnir's sound better.



That are 2 contradict statements, so which one do you like better?


----------



## Argo Duck

I believe GG meant "My ears kept yearning for the sound [of the Mjolnir] with the Soloist". This would be consistent with the rest of GG's post.


----------



## Girls Generation

Sorry for the terrible wording.
   
  I mean to say, my ears kept yearning for the sound to come into my ears instead of lagging behind because of the slowness and relaxed sound of the Soloist. I felt it so slow in comparison to the Mjolnir that my ears became impatient whilst listening to the Soloist. This may sound a bit extreme, but it's only to give you an idea of the difference between the two.
   
  "My ears kept yearning _for_ the sound, _while_ listening to the Soloist..."
   
   
  Some claim the Gungnir is a darker DAC; I cannot agree or disagree because I haven't gone into analyzing the sound of the DAC yet, but if that is true, the Gungnir coupled with the Soloist might've been the cause if my impression sounds a bit weird.
  Quote: 





argo duck said:


> I believe GG meant "My ears kept yearning for the sound [of the Mjolnir] with the Soloist". This would be consistent with the rest of GG's post.


----------



## olor1n

People claiming the Gungnir as a dark DAC must be used to some incredibly shrill components. The Gungnir is a refined Bifrost imo, with greater clarity and detail, more extension into the low bass and without the midbass smear of its brethren. No one who has heard a Bifrost would ever call it dark.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

macedonianhero said:


> Don't hold your breath...the RS-1s are still my favourite Grados.



Don't give up on the PS1000s. 

They're sensational with the ECBA...


----------



## Solude

Soloist is most definitely laid back.  I found it had better detail retrieval and texture but, like the B22, is pretty dead sounding beside the Mjolnir.


----------



## preproman

My B22 is not dead sounding at all.  However, it is more musical than the Mj and it sounds better with a wider range of headphones.  The Mj sound great with the LCD-3/2 but outside of that my B22 with it's flexibility outshines it.  IMO.  
   
  The Mj is a Beast of a amp, like a Mike Tyson.  It sounds really good with music like Death or Trash Metal because of its in your face style.  Reminds my a lot of the BHA-1.  IMO the HD800s are not a good match with either the BHA-1 or the Mj.  But my B22 makes the HD800s sound really musical.  
   
  I guess it's all you're after and what kind of music you prefer.  
   
  If the Mj had a 2 or 3 position gain switch it would one hell of a flexible amp.


----------



## Girls Generation

I found the Mjolnir preferable to my tastes, and I listen to mostly female vocals. Hmm..
  Quote: 





preproman said:


> My B22 is not dead sounding at all.  However, it is more musical than the Mj and it sounds better with a wider range of headphones.  The Mj sound great with the LCD-3/2 but outside of that my B22 with it's flexibility outshines it.  IMO.
> 
> The Mj is a Beast of a amp, like a Mike Tyson.  It sounds really good with music like Death or Trash Metal because of its in your face style.  Reminds my a lot of the BHA-1.  IMO the HD800s are not a good match with either the BHA-1 or the Mj.  But my B22 makes the HD800s sound really musical.
> 
> ...


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





preproman said:


> My B22 is not dead sounding at all.


 
   
  Note I said in comparison to the Mjolnir.  Compared to the Liquid Fire or GS-1 its a dynamics monster


----------



## pelli

Just got my Mjolnir in the mail today, but until I get my balanced LCD-2 cable at the end of the week it is just a beautiful and expensive paper weight.  It's killing me!!!!!  First world problems...


----------



## Solude

Burn in time without the niggling itch to listen... sounds like win to me


----------



## pelli

Quote: 





solude said:


> Burn in time without the niggling itch to listen... sounds like win to me


 
  Will I still get effective burn in without a load being driven through the headphone out?


----------



## Solude

Yep.  Its a class A amp so everything will be running all out.


----------



## pelli

Quote: 





solude said:


> Yep.  Its a class A amp so everything will be running all out.


 
  Thanks!  I guess there is a bright side after all.


----------



## Girls Generation

Really? Even without a load? TIL.
  Quote: 





solude said:


> Yep.  Its a class A amp so everything will be running all out.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Where'd you get this idea? Mjolnir doesn't need inputs to be stable, or outputs not to burn up, you don't have to plug and unplug headphones, nor do you have to twirl by the light of the full moon with a dead chicken in your arms in order to appease the Circlotron God in order to have it run right. In terms of operational oddities, it's a totally boring amp.


----------



## MaJoMax

girls generation said:


> Really? Even without a load? TIL.




for my combo, imho, it definitely need to load in order to burn in correctly...before my balanced cable arrive, i let my combo turn on 10 hrs per day, for almost two weeks, and it still takes 5-6 hours straight with the he500 to load and smooth out the treble.


----------



## Solude

Class A = long time to warm up.  I think I clocked mine at 24 hours to stabilize.


----------



## pelli

Recommendations on burn-in routine?  Can I just leave it on for 24 hours straight, or is it better to do it in spurts?  Remember folks, the world ends on Friday so I want to get as much time as possible with optimal sound... That is assuming my Q cable makes it by then.


----------



## MaJoMax

dleblanc343 said:


> Guys I'm selling an LCD-3 and a mjolnir. If anyone is interested let me know. Posting a classified right away!




oh why?


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





pelli said:


> Recommendations on burn-in routine?  Can I just leave it on for 24 hours straight, or is it better to do it in spurts?  Remember folks, the world ends on Friday so I want to get as much time as possible with optimal sound... That is assuming my Q cable makes it by then.


 
   
  Over thinking it.  Just turn it on and never look back.  If it was a DAC you'd need a feed so the circuit isn't muted, if it was a headphone you'd need signal to get the driver moving, as an amp... just need it on 24/7.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> Guys I'm selling an LCD-3 and a mjolnir. If anyone is interested let me know. Posting a classified right away!


 
   
  You keeping the gungnir?
   
  Including it in the sell would make an awsome combination for someone.


----------



## pelli

Thanks for all the help Solude!


----------



## MaJoMax

Thx for sharing too ! 





solude said:


> Over thinking it.  Just turn it on and never look back.  If it was a DAC you'd need a feed so the circuit isn't muted, if it was a headphone you'd need signal to get the driver moving, as an amp... just need it on 24/7.


----------



## dleblanc343

Quote: 





preproman said:


> You keeping the gungnir?
> 
> Including it in the sell would make an awsome combination for someone.


 
  Yes for now I am keeping the gungnir, but I also have another mjolnir that's why


----------



## preproman

OOOO  you sneaky little devil..


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





technica18 said:


> I'm confused since someone mentioned much earlier in this thread that unlike the BHA-1, the Mjolnir does not have two separate amplifiers (one for each channel) so in that case how is the Mjolnir a true balanced amp?


 
   
  At the risk of being:
  a: redundant
  b: stating the obvious
  c: all of the above
   
  bear with me........
  an average stereo SE headphone amp with have two amps, one for the left channel, a second for the right channel
   
  The Mo also uses only two amplifiers
  one for the left channel and one for the right.
  The difference is, each amp in the Mojo has a balanced input and a balanced output, so it is a balanced amp, input to output.  It uses a circuit topology called the Circlotron.
  more than you probably want to know about the Circlotron topology here
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circlotron
   
  Another example of a single amp with a balanced input and a balanced output:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circlotron
   
  Matrix sells an amp called the Quatro, it uses 2 amps per channel to create a "fake" balanced amp.
  I'm not trying to dump on Matrix Electronics, I own a Matrix M Stage.
   
  Anyway, by now someone thinks I'm


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Matrix sells an amp called the Quatro, it uses 2 amps per channel to create a "fake" balanced amp.
> I'm not trying to dump on Matrix Electronics, I own a Matrix M Stage.


 
   
  You mean like everyone else? Mjolnir is the only balanced amp on the market that isn't a bridged amp or a single ended amp who's output runs one leg and an invertor to create the other leg, cough BHA-1 cough   The Dynahi SuSy is another but its not technically on the market... yet.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





solude said:


> You mean like everyone else? Mjolnir is the only balanced amp on the market that isn't a bridged amp or a single ended amp who's output runs one leg and an invertor to create the other leg, cough BHA-1 cough   The Dynahi SuSy is another but its not technically on the market... yet.


 
   
  And, one interesting little historical detail: the Sumo Andromeda III was a supersymmetry topology (not to take away from Pass, it predates his patent, nor am I looking for accolades, money, or anything else--good on him that he recognized it for what it was, and patented it.) It never crossed my mind that it was a unique topology, and patentable. I just did it because it used less parts than the Andromeda II dual-diff input arrangement. 
   
  But yes, Circlotrons and SuSy are really the only true balanced topologies out there, unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





solude said:


> You mean like everyone else? Mjolnir is the only balanced amp on the market that isn't a bridged amp or a single ended amp who's output runs one leg and an invertor to create the other leg, cough BHA-1 cough   *The Dynahi SuSy is another but its not technically on the market... yet.*


 
   
   
  It is on the market.  I have the boards in my hand.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  However, they're not the on board heat sink boards, they're the off board heat sink boards.


----------



## Solude

Let me rephrase, no one sells a completed, cased, to end users Dynahi SuSy ala HeadAmp... yet


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> And, one interesting little historical detail: the Sumo Andromeda III was a supersymmetry topology (not to take away from Pass, it predates his patent, nor am I looking for accolades, money, or anything else--good on him that he recognized it for what it was, and patented it.) It never crossed my mind that it was a unique topology, and patentable. I just did it because it used less parts than the Andromeda II dual-diff input arrangement.
> 
> But yes, Circlotrons and SuSy are really the only true balanced topologies out there, unless I'm mistaken.


 
   
  Good ol' Nelsen. I've heard so many interesting stories from the local ex/retired audio engineers around here.


----------



## Chris J

solude said:


> You mean like everyone else? Mjolnir is the only balanced amp on the market that isn't a bridged amp or a single ended amp who's output runs one leg and an invertor to create the other leg, cough BHA-1 cough   The Dynahi SuSy is another but its not technically on the market... yet.




Good grief man!

You seem to think that Bryston is ( gasp!) cheating! Oh no! Who do they think they are!
And there design is not really balanced!

It has a balanced input and a balanced output.
The input rejects CM noise.
The output is balanced.
So what's the problem?

BTW, the Bryston uses a pair of inverters in the output stage, not one.
So the inverting and non-inverting outputs are identical.

So it is truly balanced input to output. Period.

Go ask a real analog signal processing designer.


----------



## paradoxper

This again.


----------



## Chris J

paradoxper said:


> This again.




Ok!
I give up!
Enough!
They are lying! :mad:
The temerity!


----------



## Solude

I never said the BHA-1 wasn't balanced, it is.  You however did say others are cheating, and they aren't.  
   
  You are ok with Bryston running an inverting amplifier with gain into another at unity gain and then AC coupling.  That's cool.  All I've ever said is that the design is terrible and like other designs that never should have been green lit, I won't be supporting it.  My hope is Bryston notices the market is strong and worth an honest effort.
   
  If it makes you feel better that list of amps is pretty long and most on the list cost more than the  Bryston


----------



## Maxvla

Should try listening. If it sounds good, it is.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Should try listening. If it sounds good, it is.


 
   
  Don't confuse the issue with sound quality. What good is that?


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Should try listening. If it sounds good, it is.


 
   
  Which is the real irony in this whole debate. I own both the BHA-1 and the Mjolnir, and to my ears, they sound virtually identical.


----------



## Maxvla

olias of sunhillow said:


> Which is the real irony in this whole debate. I own both the BHA-1 and the Mjolnir, and to my ears, they sound virtually identical.



Then sell the more expensive one or the one you don't like the looks of. No problem there.


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Then sell the more expensive one or the one you don't like the looks of. No problem there.


 
   
  Wait... sell one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I probably will end up keeping the BHA-1 because it's more versatile (switchable inputs, SE and balanced outputs). We'll see.


----------



## technica18

I'm almost getting ready to pull the trigger on the Mjolnir but recapping some of the reviews has me nervous cause a lot of people mention how bright and aggressive it is.  The one thing I can stand is too much brightness and that's why bought the LCD-2 which is so smooth and nice in this respect.  I'm gonna use it with the Bifrost at first and I can't match it with a Gungnir just yet.  Should I be concerned or should I just roll the dice?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





technica18 said:


> I'm almost getting ready to pull the trigger on the Mjolnir but recapping some of the reviews has me nervous cause a lot of people mention how bright and aggressive it is.  The one thing I can stand is too much brightness and that's why bought the LCD-2 which is so smooth and nice in this respect.  I'm gonna use it with the Bifrost at first and I can't match it with a Gungnir just yet.  Should I be concerned or should I just roll the dice?


 
  Roll the dice. 
   
  The Mjolnir sounded harsh out of the box, but with burn-in smoothed out.
  However it is an forward sounding amp, not laid back and very engaging.
  I haven't found it harsh nor fatiguing.
   
  The Bifrost is a bit harsh compared to Gungnir, but I don't think it should present any problems.


----------



## mackat

I would roll the dice. I bet you'll get used to it in a heartbeat and love it. IMO.


----------



## technica18

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Roll the dice.
> 
> The Mjolnir sounded harsh out of the box, but with burn-in smoothed out.
> However it is an forward sounding amp, not laid back and very engaging.
> ...


 
   
  Do you have experience with the Lyr?  Would you say it's more forward sounding than the Lyr?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





technica18 said:


> Do you have experience with the Lyr?  Would you say it's more forward sounding than


 
  Yes. However Mjolnir is just flat out better than Lyr across the entire spectrum.
  So the only similarities they share are that they're both Schiit.


----------



## MaJoMax

paradoxper said:


> Yes. However Mjolnir is just flat out better than Lyr across the entire spectrum.
> So the only similarities they share are that they're both Schiit.



+1. I second that.
I switched from bifrost/lyr to mjolnir/gungnir, and never look back.


----------



## Stormfriend

DIY question here: my Mjolnir should be turning up today, but my balanced headphone cable won't be turning up until mid January.  Do the pins on a conventional interconnect or microphone xlr match the pin configuration on a headphone output xlr? In other words, if I cut an old interconnect in half, ignore the shield and attach the red/white cables inside to my headphone cable - will that work?
   
  Edit: just to be clear, I've cut off the end of the headphone cable too, so its a bare wire to bare wire connection.


----------



## rated1975

solude said:


> I never said the BHA-1 wasn't balanced, it is.  You however did say others are cheating, and they aren't.
> 
> You are ok with Bryston running an inverting amplifier with gain into another at unity gain and then AC coupling.  That's cool.  All I've ever said is that the design is terrible and like other designs that never should have been green lit, I won't be supporting it.  My hope is Bryston notices the market is strong and worth an honest effort.
> 
> If it makes you feel better that list of amps is pretty long and most on the list cost more than the  Bryston




Solude, have you listened to the Bryston?


----------



## ardilla

What a totally irrelvant question!
   
  Quote: 





rated1975 said:


> Solude, have you listened to the Bryston?


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





olias of sunhillow said:


> Which is the real irony in this whole debate. I own both the BHA-1 and the Mjolnir, and to my ears, they sound virtually identical.


 
   
  I share the same views as you.  To put a little more salt in the game.  Both sound very similar to the $200 a-100 mini X speaker amp.


----------



## Chris J

solude said:


> I never said the BHA-1 wasn't balanced, it is.  You however did say others are cheating, and they aren't.
> 
> You are ok with Bryston running an inverting amplifier with gain into another at unity gain and then AC coupling.  That's cool.  All I've ever said is that the design is terrible and like other designs that never should have been green lit, I won't be supporting it.  My hope is Bryston notices the market is strong and worth an honest effort.
> 
> If it makes you feel better that list of amps is pretty long and most on the list cost more than the  Bryston




The design is terrible?

You hope Bryston makes an honest effort?

Sorry if this sounds a bit harsh, 'cos it is......
Obviously you have no idea who you are talking to or what you are talking about.

On a much less serious note, Santa will be hearing about this!


----------



## rated1975

ardilla said:


> What a totally irrelvant question!




Totally irrelevant... Why? What am i missing?
I simply asked whether he has listened to the Bryston?
I tend to find comparisons somewhat useful.


----------



## ardilla

I was ironic ,)
  Quote: 





rated1975 said:


> Totally irrelevant... Why? What am i missing?
> I simply asked whether he has listened to the Bryston?
> I tend to find comparisons somewhat useful.


----------



## rated1975

ardilla said:


> I was ironic ,)




Awesome  (wink wink)


----------



## Chris J

ardilla said:


> I was ironic ,)





Ahhhhhh!

In that case, that is funny!


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Obviously you have no idea who you are talking to or what you are talking about.


 
   
  Ok I'll bite.  Who are you and what part of what I said is inaccurate?


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





stormfriend said:


> DIY question here: my Mjolnir should be turning up today, but my balanced headphone cable won't be turning up until mid January.  Do the pins on a conventional interconnect or microphone xlr match the pin configuration on a headphone output xlr? In other words, if I cut an old interconnect in half, ignore the shield and attach the red/white cables inside to my headphone cable - will that work?
> 
> Edit: just to be clear, I've cut off the end of the headphone cable too, so its a bare wire to bare wire connection.


 
   
  If you mean 3-pin XLR interconnect, then yes, it'll work, BUT all 4 wires must be separate (so K701s and K702s with 3 wires are no good).


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Obviously you have no idea who you are talking to or what you are talking about.


 
   
   
  Yes - who are you - inquiring minds want to know..


----------



## Stormfriend

Quote: 





currawong said:


> If you mean 3-pin XLR interconnect, then yes, it'll work, BUT all 4 wires must be separate (so K701s and K702s with 3 wires are no good).


 
   
  Cool, thanks.  They're HD800s and I've run them from balanced speaker amps successfully using the bare wires.  I've not tried rewiring any balanced interconnects before though.


----------



## Barry S

Quote: 





technica18 said:


> I'm almost getting ready to pull the trigger on the Mjolnir but recapping some of the reviews has me nervous cause a lot of people mention how bright and aggressive it is.  The one thing I can stand is too much brightness and that's why bought the LCD-2 which is so smooth and nice in this respect.  I'm gonna use it with the Bifrost at first and I can't match it with a Gungnir just yet.  Should I be concerned or should I just roll the dice?


 

 The Mjolnir + LCD-2 have great synergy together.  The Mjolnir brings the LCD-2 mids and highs forward compared to the Lyr--which is perfect as far as I'm concerned.  The LCD-2 sounds very good with the Lyr, but it's pairing a warm dark headphone with a warmish amp.  If you could A/B the LCD-2 with the Mjolnir and the Lyr, you'd hear a lot more detail and better dynamics from the MJ without any harshness or overly energetic upper mids and treble.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Yes - who are you - inquiring minds want to know..


 
   
  Since you axed....
  Professional Electrical Engineer with over 16 years experience designing Power Conversion equipment, Power Distribution equipment, EMC testing.....................oh, and Analog Signal processing.........so after having a hand in designing over $100 million worth of product I think I know how an amplifier works.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  BTW, I try to avoid commenting on Digital Signal Processing (i.e. digital filtering, equalization, sampling, etc, etc), Digital Hardware, Digital Software, etc as it is definitely NOT my area of expertise.
   
  Sorry if that comes across as heavy handed.......but I don't go around telling biologists how biology works, or telling lawyers how the law works, etc.
   
  BTW, I have the utmost respect for the electronic designers who work for Schiit, or Bryston, or Pass labs, Cambridge, Audiolab, etc. etc.
 The Bryston Headphone amp is not a terrible design. If it is, then their pre-amps are junk too.
  A friend of mine used to own a Sumo Nine + Power Amp,  I think the guys at Schiit had a hand in this, an *excellent* sounding product and (for it's time) a very unique topology, if I remember correctly, this was 24 years ago.
   
  Cheers,
  Chris


----------



## Argo Duck

^ the internet seems to be the great reverser. Those expert in a particular topic or field can be treated as if they know nothing, and those who know a little as though they know everything.
   
  I have been following Chris J's posts for some time. He is never less than generous responding to questions and - speaking as someone with just a little lecturing experience - I find he has an ability for clear explanation.
   
  The irony is I also follow and value Solude, equipment impressions in particular. Solude is equally generous, and obviously has been contributing to head-fi for a good long time!
   
  So here we have two valuable contributors at odds...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Welcome to head-fi


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





chris j said:


> The Bryston Headphone amp is not a terrible design. If it is, then their pre-amps are junk too.


 
   
  Their pre-amps don't share this design.  Maybe the BHA-2 will and I won't have anything obvious to point at


----------



## paradoxper

But I love it! (for clarifications sake).


----------



## O8h7w

Catching up on this thread, I have found a lot of posts pondering over whether the Mjolnir is bright, shrill, harsh, treble-tilted or the like. Of course, as soon as anyone says something that can be interpreted like it might sound that way, we are all worried about harsh sibilants. I have used the Mjolnir for a couple months now, and I'd say it's not a problem.
   
  I'm quite sensitive to such sounds. I often put my fingers in my ears when someone empties the dishwasher, for example. And I use Denon 2000, which is known to be somewhat prone to these problems, and as a source I use the Devilsound Audio Cable - the DAC - which is neutral in it's frequency response.
   
  The Denon 2000 are also known for a somewhat sloppy bass, that quality is gone with the wind with the now. There is not less bass, but now it sounds like it was intended to be a lot, it is controlled. There is nothing warm or cozy about it anymore, but there is still a lot of bass. You feel it, somehow, you really can't but you're brain is completely certain that you felt it in your stomach too.
   
  However, I see where the comments come from. This system is the most in-your-face sound I have ever heard. It is forward, it is fast, it is clear as day still completely filled out. It is great fun, but it can indeed become a little too much.
   
  Indeed. If you look back in this thread, when the early adopters would give nothing but praise for the Mjolnir, at long last one of them was more or less forced to come up with some criticism. And what was written is now known as the finest reviewer-speak in the universe, I'm citing no one less than the respectable Sir Denis-Eton Hogg: _Dogmatically vigilant._
   

   
  That may have been written in a tone so that it was taken lightly, but it is, indeed, great truth. It hits the nail on the head. Look up those two words, and you will see that it means that the Mjolnir demands the listener to listen to everything there is in the music. All the details. Full scale, full attack, and you have to listen to all of it.
   
  Add to this, at least in mys system, that it keeps wanting you turn the volume up. Louder, louder, louder. The result is that I can get listening fatigue in ten minutes with this freaky thing. I do have a wide smile at that point, though. So, I do get listening fatigue, but it's not due to harshness, it's due to _vigilancy_. And fun.
   
  ( But it certainly doesn't smooth things out if they already are harsh. )
   
  Cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 / O8h7w


----------



## Chris J

paradoxper said:


> But I love it! (for clarifications sake).




With a bit of hindsight........it is rather amusing.
No matter, The World Ends Tomorrow!


----------



## Chris J

solude said:


> Their pre-amps don't share this design.  Maybe the BHA-2 will and I won't have anything obvious to point at




The Bryston BP26 has exactly the same topology:
for balanced signals, the input stage is a differential amp followed by the volume and balance pot, followed by two inverting amps in series to create your choice of either SE output or balanced output.

Analog bypass in the Bryston SP1.7 surround sound processor uses a similar topology:
SE analog inputs go thru a SE amp, followed by volume and balance pots, which is then followed by two inverting amps in series to create your choice of either balanced or SE outputs.

All the amplification stages in the BP26, SP1.7 and BHA-1 use a similar discrete Op Amp in these amp stages.

You can download these schematics on the Bryston website.

Two SE amps in parallel do not create a truly balanced (i.e. differential) input stage, it won't reject common mode noise.

If you are running 3 foot cables in a simple system, you may not need balanced analog lines anyway.
But if you have a preamp 12 feet away from your power amps, and those vables run in close proximity to power cables, RF cables, digital cables and speaker cables then maybe balanced lines between the pre-amp and power amp may not be a bad idea. Especially when your pre-amp outputs are actually approx. 50 - 100 mV. And now I'm way off topic!


----------



## Chris J

argo duck said:


> ^ the internet seems to be the great reverser. Those expert in a particular topic or field can be treated as if they know nothing, and those who know a little as though they know everything.
> 
> I have been following Chris J's posts for some time. He is never less than generous responding to questions and - speaking as someone with just a little lecturing experience - I find he has an ability for clear explanation.
> 
> ...




Hey, thanks man!
WRT your first statement: Is this state of affairs reversed in NZ because you guys are upside down? 

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





chris j said:


> The Bryston BP26 has exactly the same topology:


 
   
  It would be the one I couldn't find that is similar.  Granted I didn't try their own site /facepalm


----------



## Argo Duck

Hi Chris, Yes of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  In NZ the two clauses in the statement you refer to are the other way round 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Andre
  Quote: 





chris j said:


> Hey, thanks man!
> WRT your first statement: Is this state of affairs reversed in NZ because you guys are upside down?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





solude said:


> It would be the one I couldn't find that is similar.  Granted I didn't try their own site /facepalm


 
   
  OTOH, there is a "conceptual" drawing on an older revision of the BP schematic (no longer on their website, replaced by a newer revision) that shows two pairs of SE amps in parallel to create a balanced amp. Which is confusing..............
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Because if you look at the real schematic for the BP26 it is as I described.
   
  In addition, the older BP25 is basically the same topology as the BP26 and the BHA-1.
  Can't find any more pre-amp schematics on their website...........gotta go, time for a beer!


----------



## technica18

My balanced LCD-2 cable won't arrive until next week so I'll be ordering the Mjolnir in a couple of days.  I'm still contemplating whether to get the Gungnir now or a bit later.  Would these interconnects be a good choice for the Mjolnir and Gungnir?
   
http://www.amazon.com/Emotiva-XLR-5-Balanced-Interconnect/dp/B008O37K1W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1356064290&sr=8-2&keywords=emotiva+xlr
   
  I notice these are 19AWG which is kinda thick.  I'm guessing the thicker the wire the more capacitance so would that have a noticeable effect on sound quality?


----------



## Barry S

technica18 said:


> ...I notice these are 19AWG which is kinda thick.  I'm guessing the thicker the wire the more capacitance so would that have a noticeable effect on sound quality?




Do you mean resistance? That would be lower with a thicker cable. In any case, those cables would be fine. Why not get the Pyst cables from Schiit for $40? I got some canare cables with neutrik connectors from Markertech--they work fine.


----------



## mikek200

+1 on the Schiit interconnects.
  They are made by Straightwire-excellent quality & sound
   
  Mike


----------



## technica18

Quote: 





barry s said:


> Do you mean resistance? That would be lower with a thicker cable. In any case, those cables would be fine. Why not get the Pyst cables from Schiit for $40? I got some canare cables with neutrik connectors from Markertech--they work fine.


 
   
  I couldn't find out what gauge the Schiit cables were but I'll consider them.


----------



## mikek200

Quote: 





technica18 said:


> I couldn't find out what gauge the Schiit cables were but I'll consider them.


 
   
  Look here:
   
  http://www.straightwire.com/interconnects.html
   
  Think they are the Symphony II
  Better check with Jason.
   
   
  Mike


----------



## Stealer

I just received my Mjolnir and Gungnir and they are running in now..
   
  I still have my Lyr and active speakers X4 from Swans..
   
  So i was was wondering and if I can remember correctly of the some do and don't using rca connectors.
   
  So in order to take precaution, here are some of my questions
   
  -1  can I leave the X4 connected but POWER OFF and run my headphone section...?
        X4 is a balance active speaker, no RCA connection.
       Is there any problem to power both the active spker and the headphone section together??
   
  -2  Can I connect my Lyr to M & G combo
        That is, if I power On the M & G combo, can I leave the Lyr connected via RCA, even it is NOT power on.
   
   
  thanks in advance for answering...
  searching thro 147 pages can be very straineous for my eyes...


----------



## Solude

Yes, yes and yes.


----------



## Stealer

okay.. thanks Solude


----------



## preproman

I know the Statement Amp was talked about in this thread - I can't find it.  Does anyone know what page it's on?


----------



## Eee Pee

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Does anyone know what page it's on?


 
  http://www.head-fi.org/newsearch/?search=statement&resultSortingPreference=recency&output=posts&type=all&containingthread%5B0%5D=603218&advanced=1


----------



## Stormfriend

Ah, so much fun waiting for products to burn in...  The first 8 hours or so were all midrange, tight and constricted, with no treble or bass to speak of, but really quite rich and detailed as a result.  Then the treble opened up with the midband staying recessed, giving an incredibly smooth, bright but detail-free sound.  The upper midrange opened up next, so some music started to sound detailed again and female vocals sounded alright, but male vocals were recessed and distant.  I'm now at the point where male vocals have opened up and it's sounding mostly decent, but although it can sound quite rich on certain music it still lacks the undercurrent of bass drive.  Back in the filing cabinet go the headphones...
   
  I did try about 10 hours of constant pink noise at one point after which, despite switching to normal music before listening, the headphones sounded very odd indeed: deep and chesty with a very rough treble.  Left playing music again for another 8 hours or so before listening properly they seemed to have recovered, but I won't be trying that again!


----------



## Barry S

Quote: 





stormfriend said:


> Ah, so much fun waiting for products to burn in...  The first 8 hours or so were all midrange, tight and constricted, with no treble or bass to speak of, but really quite rich and detailed as a result.  Then the treble opened up with the midband staying recessed, giving an incredibly smooth, bright but detail-free sound.  The upper midrange opened up next, so some music started to sound detailed again and female vocals sounded alright, but male vocals were recessed and distant.  I'm now at the point where male vocals have opened up and it's sounding mostly decent, but although it can sound quite rich on certain music it still lacks the undercurrent of bass drive.  Back in the filing cabinet go the headphones...
> 
> I did try about 10 hours of constant pink noise at one point after which, despite switching to normal music before listening, the headphones sounded very odd indeed: deep and chesty with a very rough treble.  Left playing music again for another 8 hours or so before listening properly they seemed to have recovered, but I won't be trying that again!


----------



## Stormfriend

Quote: 





barry s said:


>


 
   
  I'm burning in the Mjolnir.


----------



## purrin

No need to run music through it. Just leave it on for a week. Only consumes 20+ watts. Not anything different from a very small light bulb.


----------



## Barry S

Quote: 





stormfriend said:


> I'm burning in the Mjolnir.


 

 Yah, I figured--but I never head anything like that with my MJ.  I'd be hard-pressed to say if there's been any burn-in change with my MJ--let alone all sorts of noticeable changes in every part of the spectrum.  The pink noise thing spins my head--it sounds like you're saying it changed the MJ or your headphones for the worse and normal music corrected the problem.  Anyway, congrats on the MJ--it's an outstanding amp. What headphones are you using?


----------



## Stormfriend

Quote: 





barry s said:


> Yah, I figured--but I never head anything like that with my MJ.  I'd be hard-pressed to say if there's been any burn-in change with my MJ--let alone all sorts of noticeable changes in every part of the spectrum.  The pink noise thing spins my head--it sounds like you're saying it changed the MJ or your headphones for the worse and normal music corrected the problem.  Anyway, congrats on the MJ--it's an outstanding amp. What headphones are you using?


 
   
  Thanks, I'm using the HD800s and they're unbelievably picky.  I thought I could spend the money on them and upgrade the system later, but no, they're like a screaming mistress always pointing out the flaws in the treble and wanting it fixed NOW!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
   
  The Mjolnir is making some very nice sounds though, so I'm getting close I think.  I was worried the pink noise had messed up the headphones, but the weirdness could have come from anywhere in the system I suppose.


----------



## Stormfriend

Quote: 





purrin said:


> No need to run music through it. Just leave it on for a week. Only consumes 20+ watts. Not anything different from a very small light bulb.


 
   
  I know it's class A, but I figure I may as well run it end to end to make sure there's nothing I've missed.  That said I'll need to burn-in the new headphone cable when it turns up anyway, and that'll need a signal going through it too.


----------



## olor1n

Cable burn-in. Lol.


----------



## Barry S

Quote: 





stormfriend said:


> Thanks, I'm using the HD800s and they're unbelievably picky.  I thought I could spend the money on them and upgrade the system later, but no, they're like a screaming mistress always pointing out the flaws in the treble and wanting it fixed NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, I think the top end headphones really unfold nicely with higher end components that resolve the sources well.  I listened to the HD800s on my Lyr, but didn't get a chance to hear them on my MJ.  They didn't seem like a good match with the Lyr, but that may be more my style.  I like the LCD house sound and the darker cans like the HD-650s.


----------



## Girls Generation

As long as one hears the difference in cable burn in, that's what it matters. No need to scoff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





olor1n said:


> Cable burn-in. Lol.


----------



## mikek200

Quote: 





stormfriend said:


> Thanks, I'm using the HD800s and they're unbelievably picky.  I thought I could spend the money on them and upgrade the system later, but no, they're like a screaming mistress always pointing out the flaws in the treble and wanting it fixed NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  What kind of music files are you using?
  I've been running the MJ/Gung with the HD800 for the last 6 days..haven't turned it off since last Friday
  I'm getting unbelievable SQ,in fact I just ordered a used hd800 from another head-fier.
  Is the HD800 new??


----------



## Stormfriend

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> Cable burn-in. Lol.


 
   
  Sadly just as true with the £15 pro-audio cables I bought to experiment with as the more expensive ones I ended up using.  It's not a subtle change, which makes it so annoying.


----------



## preproman

Quote:  
   
   
  What DAC are you using?


----------



## Stormfriend

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> What kind of music files are you using?
> I've been running the MJ/Gung with the HD800 for the last 6 days..haven't turned it off since last Friday
> I'm getting unbelievable SQ,in fact I just ordered a used hd800 from another head-fier.
> Is the HD800 new??


 
   
  Mostly 320kbps mp3 as I ripped the majority of my music collection before FLAC existed; and when HDDs cost a small fortune so WAV wasn't an option.  I'm slowly shifting to FLAC though, especially as I discovered my phone can play them too.  I'm using Foobar, a HiFace EVO and a Musical Fidelity M1 DAC mk1, with the M1 sounding a lot bassier out of it's balanced outputs than it's RCAs.  The DAC may get upgraded again, but I need to sort out my mains supply first.  I have two regenerators and neither of them is perfect; one is really consistent and the other is really sweet sounding, but daisy chaining them doesn't work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hopefully I can get the sweet one to sound more consistent with a firmware update and then the DAC is the last thing to do.
   
  The HD800s are about a year old, used initially with an MF M1 HPA, then an Earmax Pro and most recently with some old Jeff Rowland speaker amps, which sold me on going balanced with the headphones too.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> As long as one hears the difference in cable burn in, that's what it matters. No need to scoff


 
  olor1n always comes off as headstrong. If you take offense, just ignore him.


----------



## ghostchili

Hi everyone,
   
  Anything better for the $1600 ish price of the Schitt Mjolnir/Gungnir and my genre/setup?
   
  I am lookin at buying a headphone amp I won't get the itch to upgrade. I was drawn to the Schiit Mjolnir/Gungnir , I currently have a nice home theater room/ listening room. It sounds awesome!! The problem is I have a 2 y.o. and a 1 y.o. I can't use my home system anymore I miss my music the way it sounds in there. My source is an Oppo blu ray SACD/DVD-A player. I'm new to the headphone world and I'm starting out with HiFiMan HE-400 and Denon D600 Headphone. I listen to various artists from Bjork, Linkin Park, Hip/Hop, to Classical. I like strong clean bass, I like clean mids/highs as well but I'm usually let down by the bass of cheaper amps like the Fiio D17 my wife got me for Christmas.
   
  On a side note, do I go from the Oppo straight to the Gungnir via optical or do I run the optical from my Emotiva pre/pro?
   
  Thanks everyone!


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





ghostchili said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Anything better for the $1600 ish price of the Schitt Mjolnir/Gungnir and my genre/setup?
> 
> I am lookin at buying a headphone amp I won't get the itch to upgrade. I was drawn to the Schiit Mjolnir/Gungnir , I currently have a nice home theater room/ listening room. It sounds awesome!! The problem is I have a 2 y.o. and a 1 y.o. I can't use my home system anymore I miss my music the way it sounds in there. My source is an Oppo blu ray SACD/DVD-A player. I'm new to the headphone world and I'm starting out with HiFiMan HE-400 and Denon D600 Headphone. I listen to various artists from Bjork, Linkin Park, Hip/Hop, to Classical. I like strong clean bass, I like clean mids/highs as well but I'm usually let down by the bass of cheaper amps like the Fiio D17 my wife got me for Christmas.


 
  Make sure that what you're looking for is a in your face/engaging sound. There are other options out there for a more polite presentation.
   
  Mjolnir is an engaging, detailed, bass monster. 
   
  Also note, you'll have to balance out your current headphones, either by aftermarket cables or re-termination.


----------



## ghostchili

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Make sure that what you're looking for is a in your face/engaging sound. There are other options out there for a more polite presentation.
> 
> Mjolnir is an engaging, detailed, bass monster.
> 
> Also note, you'll have to balance out your current headphones, either by aftermarket cables or re-termination.


 
  Well based on my genre thats sounds good!
   
  Now another amp just entered my radar, Anedio D2 DAC...Again I'm new to the headphone world, What are your thoughts on a comparo?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





ghostchili said:


> Well based on my genre thats sounds good!
> 
> Now another amp just entered my radar, Anedio D2 DAC...Again I'm new to the headphone world, What are your thoughts on a comparo?


 
  I didn't really focus my time with the D2 on the amp portion. So I won't speak about its performance as an amplifier. The DAC section is good though.


----------



## preproman

The amp section of the D2 is ok.  However, SoupRKnowva has the D2 and the Mjolinr.  He uses the D2 for his IEMs and the Mj for his LCD-3s..


----------



## m2man

Listening to my new TH-900's on the Mjolnir. Great phones. Great amp. Sounds great as expected.

With a source unplugged, you can hear a tad of static noise from 80-100% volume. Long after your headphones would have caught fire if playing music. You have to be gentle with the volume knob but it's easy to get whatever volume you need.

Haven't seen many low impedance phone comments, so I figured I should pipe up.

..back to cryo cable breakin...


----------



## zachchen1996

I'm just about absolutely set on getting a mjolnir and lcd3, but I'm not exactly sure on what source would go well with the two, would the gungnir have the best 'synergy' with those two or are there other dacs for example perfectwave dac, oppo 105, resonessence labs invicta, or nad m51, etc. do better? I know that the lcd3 is considered a 'dark' headphone and that the mjolnir is bright compared to other amps, so would it be preferable that the dac be as neutral as possible, warmer than neutral, etc.  to pair well with the mjolnir and lcd3?


----------



## ghostchili

I find the oppo 105 interesting. I'm looking at the Mjolnir/lcd3 as well. I'd be interested to see what those in the know think. Oppo 105 vs the gungnir.. Seeing as how I have an older oppo which I would sell and I could kill 2 birds with one stone with the Oppo 105 (Bluray player for theater room and DAC for the
 Mjolnir


----------



## m2man

zachchen1996 said:


> I'm just about absolutely set on getting a mjolnir and lcd3, but I'm not exactly sure on what source would go well with the two, would the gungnir have the best 'synergy' with those two or are there other dacs for example perfectwave dac, oppo 105, resonessence labs invicta, or nad m51, etc. do better? I know that the lcd3 is considered a 'dark' headphone and that the mjolnir is bright compared to other amps, so would it be preferable that the dac be as neutral as possible, warmer than neutral, etc.  to pair well with the mjolnir and lcd3?



The Perfectwave DAC is great, and the M51 is supposed to be really close but for half the price. The LCD-3 / Mjolnir is pretty damn neutral. No need for anything but a nice source. You don't have to try and correct anything.


----------



## Solude

Street prices for the PWD2 and M51 are similar


----------



## zachchen1996

Quote: 





m2man said:


> The Perfectwave DAC is great, and the M51 is supposed to be really close but for half the price. The LCD-3 / Mjolnir is pretty damn neutral. No need for anything but a nice source. You don't have to try and correct anything.


 
  Ok that's good to know, now it comes down to eximus dp1, m51, anedio d2, audio-gd master 7, maybe the invicta, but is it really worth the money over these other dacs? Or do the other dacs get pretty close?


----------



## ghostchili

Schiit Mjolnir/Gungnir with my current OPPO BDP-93 as the source OR Schiit Mjolnir paired with the new OPPO BDP-105 as the source and DAC?
   
  Need some advice, I'll paste and edit a post I left earlier.
   
  I am lookin at buying a headphone amp I won't get the itch to upgrade. I was drawn to the Schiit Mjolnir/Gungnir , I currently have a nice home theater room/ listening room. It sounds awesome!! The problem is I have a 2 y.o. and a 1 y.o. I can't use my home system anymore I miss my music the way it sounds in there. My source is an Oppo BDP-93 blu ray SACD/DVD-A player. I'm new to the headphone world and I'm starting out with HiFiMan HE-400 and Denon D600 Headphone, upgrading to the Audeze LCD-2 or LCD-3 after the amp. I listen to various artists from Bjork, Linkin Park, Hip/Hop, to Classical. I like strong clean bass, I like clean mids/highs as well but I'm usually let down by the bass of cheaper amps like the Fiio D17 my wife got me for Christmas. I thought I was good to go on the Schiit Mjolnir/Gungnir but now I'm thinking of selling my OPPO BDP-93 and upgrading it to the OPPO BDP-105 and using the as the source and DAC with the Mjolnir..Price would be close to the same either way once I sell my BDP-93.
  What would be better?
   
  OPPO BDP-105 here
http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-105/blu-ray-BDP-105-Images.aspx
   
  THANKS!!


----------



## Stormfriend

The bass finally kicked in this morning and this evening everything has come together as a cohesive whole.  I make that about 190 hours, give or take.  It may change again of course, but at this point there is nothing obviously missing and I'm just enjoying the music - at last.


----------



## ehlarson

Quote: 





ghostchili said:


> Schiit Mjolnir/Gungnir with my current OPPO BDP-93 as the source OR Schiit Mjolnir paired with the new OPPO BDP-105 as the source and DAC?
> 
> Need some advice, I'll paste and edit a post I left earlier.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  They both have trial offers. Try 'em both and send back the one you like least.


----------



## ghostchili

Quote: 





ehlarson said:


> They both have trial offers. Try 'em both and send back the one you like least.


 
  Thats a lot of money floating around for me  Have you used the XLR outs on your Oppo to a headphone amp yet?


----------



## m2man

solude said:


> Street prices for the PWD2 and M51 are similar



Yeah, my "used" PWD2 was new in the box. I assume dealers are only allowed to sell at list.


----------



## Solude

My new one from a dealer was under $2400 to my door.


----------



## Barry S

@ghostchili

I got the Mjolnir and Gungnir for my LCD-2 and I'm thrilled with the combination. The power, dynamics and resolution are amazing and listening to music is exhilarating. I thought about alternative DACs, but my reasoning was Schiit developed the two products in tandem and I was assured they'd be well-matched (and they are). The Gungnir is transparent and the detail it pulls from recordings is breathtaking. The LCD-3 is also perfectly matched to the M+G. I honestly think of the M+G as one unit because the match is so seamless.

I have no doubt the BDP-105 sounds great, but who can say how it'll pair with the Mjolnir and the LCD2/3? The M+G+LCD-2/3 is a sure thing.


----------



## zachchen1996

Quote: 





barry s said:


> @ghostchili
> I got the Mjolnir and Gungnir for my LCD-2 and I'm thrilled with the combination. The power, dynamics and resolution are amazing and listening to music is exhilarating. I thought about alternative DACs, but my reasoning was Schiit developed the two products in tandem and I was assured they'd be well-matched (and they are). The Gungnir is transparent and the detail it pulls from recordings is breathtaking. The LCD-3 is also perfectly matched to the M+G. I honestly think of the M+G as one unit because the match is so seamless.
> I have no doubt the BDP-105 sounds great, but who can say how it'll pair with the Mjolnir and the LCD2/3? The M+J+LCD-2/3 is a sure thing.


 
  Completely agreed! Thanks to you I am getting a lcd3 mjolnir rig soon. Think I might go for a different dac though, maybe an anedio d2 or even invicta eventually? Nonetheless it will be a HUGE upgrade over my gr07 rig right now haha.


----------



## Barry S

zachchen1996 said:


> Completely agreed! Thanks to you I am getting a lcd3 mjolnir rig soon. Think I might go for a different dac though, maybe an anedio d2 or even invicta eventually? Nonetheless it will be a HUGE upgrade over my gr07 rig right now haha.




Dude, you must have got some serious Xmas $$$


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Completely agreed! Thanks to you I am getting a lcd3 mjolnir rig soon. Think I might go for a different dac though, maybe an anedio d2 or even invicta eventually? Nonetheless it will be a HUGE upgrade over my gr07 rig right now haha.


 
  Before you jump the Schiit. Gather what you're looking for in a DAC, looks, synergy,feature set, etc. I think the Gungnir is one hell of an DAC and
  it's very comparable to the Mytek 192, D2 or M51. Although I haven't heard the Invicta I considered it and I've heard nothing 
  but good things i.e. It's one of the best DACS for headphones, etc.


----------



## zachchen1996

Quote: 





barry s said:


> Dude, you must have got some serious Xmas $$$


 
  hahaha I wish!! More like I have to sell a ton of my belongings


----------



## zachchen1996

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Before you jump the Schiit. Gather what you're looking for in a DAC, looks, synergy,feature set, etc. I think the Gungnir is one hell of an DAC and
> it's very comparable to the Mytek 192, D2 or M51. Although I haven't heard the Invicta I considered it and I've heard nothing
> but good things i.e. It's one of the best DACS for headphones, etc.


 
  Have you heard the d2 and m51? Some comparisons would be splendid. Finding a dac is such a pain. The problem I have with the invicta is that part of its huge price is all those extra features that I would never use and a headphone amp


----------



## Maxvla

The Invicta amp is quite good. It drove HD800s very well, to my surprise. Still there are features I could live without to bring the cost down, but they built what they wanted and it seems to be selling well. If I had to have an all in one that was very small yet sacrificed nothing, I'd probably have one already. Fortunately for my wallet, I have ample desk space!


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Have you heard the d2 and m51? Some comparisons would be splendid. Finding a dac is such a pain. The problem I have with the invicta is that part of its huge price is all those extra features that I would never use and a headphone amp


 
   
  Yea, I have. The M51 was the better DAC to my ears, notably because I found the D2
  a little laid back. I also found it to be a bit glary and thin comparatively.
   
  However for the U.S. market the M51 is $2k. So the D2 is easily the better value 
  and only marginally behind the M51.
   
  I considered the Invicta and the Cantata. Amongst the Lio-8. But I decided on the PWD
  because of prior experience (although not with Mjolnir) and price.
   
  None of the DACs discussed are bad and in most cases they're not all that different.
  It really comes down to preferences and use case.
   
  If you don't need the features of the Invicta, then consider something else. And save some cash.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





barry s said:


> @ghostchili
> I got the Mjolnir and Gungnir for my LCD-2 and I'm thrilled with the combination. The power, dynamics and resolution are amazing and listening to music is exhilarating. I thought about alternative DACs, but my reasoning was Schiit developed the two products in tandem and I was assured they'd be well-matched (and they are). The Gungnir is transparent and the detail it pulls from recordings is breathtaking. The LCD-3 is also perfectly matched to the M+G. I honestly think of the M+G as one unit because the match is so seamless.
> I have no doubt the BDP-105 sounds great, but who can say how it'll pair with the Mjolnir and the LCD2/3? The M+G+LCD-2/3 is a sure thing.


 
   
  I really like the MJ with both the LCD-2/3 on the D2. PWD2 and Buffalo III DACs.  So the MJ will work well with just about any good DAC, ever better with some and more than others.  However, I now have the Gungnir, m51, Buffalo III and the PWD2 here with me now.  I don't have the Mj here any more.  From my listening and testing the Gungnir is behind all the other DACs.  The Gungnir has somewhat of a etch or more forward forward presentation compared to the others more smooth like butter presentation.  While all these other DAC cost more than the Gun.  They also outperformed the Gungnir in different setups.
   
  Over in the m51 thread someone sold the Gungnir and preferred the m51+Mj for his HD800s.  The LCD-2s are a hard headphone to do analysis with.  They go good with pretty much anything.  When using something as picky as the HD800s you can really find what the amp and DAC is doing in regards to that headphone at least.
   
  You would really have to listen to other DACs to make fair comparison for you.  
   
  I got the m51 for $1400.  The Gungnir is borrowed.  The PWD2 and the Buffalo III belongs to me.  
   
  I think the statement DAC is going to be way better than the gungnir and much more on par with the $2K and up DACs.


----------



## Solude

Statement is supposed to be Schiit's take on an M51 style DAC.


----------



## jtinto

I'd like to try da Schiit, but if they try to tell me that I have to buy from headphonebar, forgetabboutit


----------



## Solude

Huh, that's new and kind of cool since a $10 mark up is nothing.  Shipping through Schiit was $65 and they don't lie on the duty form


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  It's funny that your impressions on the Gungnir vs the M51 echo mine considering the exchange we had in another thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 < note the wink.
   
  The MJ is a fine amp for the HD800. These components are not inherently abrasive imo. People that have tagged the MJ as such should look to components upstream to isolate the source if this presents as an issue in their system. The "dogmatically vigilant" term coined by purrin is incredibly apt. It was also commented very early in the thread that these MJ impressions likely hinged on the quality/signature of the DAC. This seems to have been forgotten.
   
  The Gugnir is a good DAC and is a significant improvement over the Bifrost. It matches very well with the ubiquitous LCD-2. Look elsewhere if you want refinement deserving of the HD800, HE-6, LCD-3 etc.


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I like to pop balloons.


----------



## preproman

Yep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I soon as I got it in I compared it to my other DACs.  It sure was the case.  IMO - it's also the case with the MJ with other DACs when compared to other Amps.


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Not as much as the Gungnir though. "Dogmatically vigilant", not abrasive. Agreed?


----------



## preproman

Not abrasive at all.  Can get fatiguing if you're in it for the long haul.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> It's funny that your impressions on the Gungnir vs the M51 echo mine considering the exchange we had in another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Glad you're liking the M51, I think you got a great deal on it. I still feel it's a poorest value considering the MSRP in the U.S.
   
  I will disagree with you on the MJ not being abrasive to a point. As stated MJ makes other amps sound slow, it's extremely transparent 
  and isn't a laid back amp. Mjolnir is overly aggressive aka "abrasive".
   
  Although I think in context of people generally thinking the HD800 would be fatiguing, you're right. It's not abrasive in that nature.
  I think with the HD800 source plays the most important factor. Seeing as the Gungnir is perfectly adequate, anything more
  is just in pursuit of those last bit of extra details, that squeeze of resolution.
   
  Whether we want to sit and compare the Gungnir to the M51, compared to the PWD, compared to the Invicta, to Cantata, and all the way up.
  I think it should be acknowledged that what Schiit is offering in the mid-tier bracket is endgame. 
   
  And the rest is agonizing over that last 10-15% and I'm being gracious.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Substantiated by what? Your opinion. Rightly so.
   
  However the MJ has been compared favorably to some other top-tier gear with the LCD-3. So I'd say that MJ has to compare to other amps, no?
   
  I can't exactly speak to how well the HD800 and MJ stack up against other top gear and that pairing. I can say it doesn't seem as favorable 
  as the LCD-3, but that's really not surprise. The HD800 do like tubes more so than the LCD's, IMO.
   
  To further the case there have been quite a few that have found the LCD-3/HD800 compared in favor to multiple B22's builds.
   
  Which seems to all be 3 or 4 overkill ch builds.
   
  I'd be most interested in Soludes completed B22, done the ideal way. IMO.
   
  But again, it comes down to preference and what you're looking for. So Prep, I'm sure MJ compares poorly to amps you have in your sight.
   
  That's the beauty of a subjective hobby, there is no right or wrong answer. Just suitable preferences.


----------



## Maxvla

LCDs are not exactly the last word in resolution so its not surprising the Mjolnir pairs well with the LCDs. With the HD800 the BHA1 had clearly superior resolution compared to the Mjolnir.


----------



## olor1n

@ paradoxper - I've always agreed that the MJ is not a laid-back amp. It is energetic and explosive and does not smooth over any flaws apparent upstream or evident in the headphone itself. Abrasive to me is overly harsh and grating. It's at the extreme end of the spectrum. We're focusing on semantics, but I think it's a disservice to the MJ to tag it as such.
   
  Having said that, I'm not also placing the MJ at the pinnacle. I can only refer to people who've also compared it favourably to higher end amps. Personally, I suspect the GS-X v2 would present the same level of refinement over the MJ as the M51 over the Gungnir. I'm content with where my system is at now though, and have yet to win the internal struggle to justify the expense of the GS-X.


----------



## paradoxper

Semantics always stands in the way. 
   
   
   
  Edit: Maxvla, that's my point though. Whether it be the LCD-3/HE-6/HD800, you use what you feel
  is the best amp for the suitable need.
   
  Otherwise, I would have said the MJ dunks on everything tube with the HD800, for example.
   
  And furthermore, like with DACs, who are we kidding they sound alike more than different, save for the tubes.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Substantiated by what? Your opinion. Rightly so.
> 
> However the MJ has been compared favorably to some other top-tier gear with the LCD-3. So I'd say that MJ has to compare to other amps, no?
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Everything I state is IMO..  So take it with a grain of salt or however you want..
   
  If I say so my self the MJ paired well with the LCDs and are a great match.  Just not as musical as my B22 but non the less a great match.  
   
  Also IMO the MJ is not as flexible as my B22, meaning not having the ability to pair well with a wide range of headphones, including sensitive ones.  This is where the MJ falls short.  It's a Mike Tyson of an amp.  That's perfectly fine for headphones like the Audeze.  The B22 is more of a all around amp IMO..
   
  IMO It drives the HE-6 better than my B22 as well from a power standpoint - still not as musical.  It make the HE-6 a tad bit to bright when compared to my B22.
   
  I don't understand how a 3 or 4 channel build is overkill - overkill for who?  IMO a 4 channel is the right way to do it - if a balanced solution is what your after.  The new GS-X is being made with 4 modules ie 4 channels..  So why is this over kill..
   
  What's so ideal about a 2 channel unbalanced build?  That's why there's options, and that's why it's DIY, your able to get it the way you want it.  
   
  I would like to see where the HD800 + MJ compared in favor of the HD800 + B22?  Heck Maxvla pick the HD800 + BHA-1 over the HD800 + MJ in his review.


----------



## olor1n

I think the MJ is good enough that it doesn't curtail the HD800 strengths. It won't tame the headphone's brightness, but I've never found this to be a problem with my HD800. The Gungnir was the bottleneck in my chain and the M51 confirmed that.


----------



## Solude

I've tried to live with the HD800 at home a few times now, years apart and always walk away feeling other than better soundstage depth and height as well as comfort, that the Audeze line out classes it everywhere else.  Lots of detail and texture that comes through on the LCD-2 and more so on the LCD-3 is simply MIA on the HD800.  But yes tubes, more correctly high output impedance is favoured on the HD800 since it boosts the bass to counter the treble.
   
  As for the Mjolnir, I felt it was very energetic to a fault and despite using a dark source the result was bright or at the very least fatiguing.  I'd love to try again now that I have a more balanced source but I'm more likely to try the Statement next.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Everything I state is IMO..  So take it with a grain of salt or however you want..
> 
> If I say so my self the MJ paired with the LCDs and are a great match.  Just not as musical as my B22 but non the less a great match.
> 
> ...


 
  No gripes about whichever you prefer, B22 may be the better all around amp, it also may be more musical.
   
  There's a reason I didn't speak to how the MJ and HD800 paired personally. The point was the MJ and LCD-3 would probably be favorable 
  to, say, GS-x, B22, etc.
   
  But likewise, it could be inferior to the aforementioned when paired with the HD800.
   
  Again, no right or wrong answer. Just suitable preferences for the job at hand.
   
   
  There are pro's and con's to going balanced. But honestly, and I don't mean for this to be condescending, but you've already shown
  you don't really know EE. So I don't think we should drag and derail the conversation at hand.
   
  Ask Solude about his 2 ch B22 build, if ya want. 
   
  I'm not going to cherry-pick any posts for you, you can use the search function. 
   
  And as said, Max can be entitled to his opinion, I respect that and likewise yours as well. Doesn't mean I'll agree with it.
  I'm just voicing my opinion like everyone else.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Also IMO the MJ is not as flexible as my B22, meaning not having the ability to pair well with a wide range of headphones, including sensitive ones.
> 
> IMO It drives the HE-6 better than my B22 as well from a power standpoint - still not as musical.  It make the HE-6 a tad bit to bright when compared to my B22.
> 
> I would like to see where the HD800 + MJ compared in favor of the HD800 + B22?  Heck Maxvla pick the HD800 + BHA-1 over the HD800 + MJ in his review.


 
   
  Mjolnir is much more flexible assuming balanced for balanced.  The B22 is an inherently noisy design and using high gain just pardon the pun amplifies the problem.  The Mjolnir is very quiet in comparison.
   
  Your balanced B22 can put out 15W into the HE-6, unless it was built like most are, then its being choked because of how MOSFETs work 
   
  Not surprising the HD800 and the BHA-1 get along, the BHA-1 has a fairly high output impedance by solid state standards so... fuller bottom, more weight just what the doctor ordered.  Its also AC coupled which always brings some colour.  Not having heard it I don't know if the cap increases the bottom even further or rolls the top.  I keep almost pulling the trigger on one and then back out when the coffee kicks in


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> No gripes about whichever you prefer, B22 may be the better all around amp, it also may be more musical.
> 
> There's a reason I didn't speak to how the MJ and HD800 paired personally. The point was the MJ and LCD-3 would probably be favorable
> to, say, GS-x, B22, etc.
> ...


 
   
   
  FYI:  I know all I need to know about EE and what I don't know I have 2 very well knowledge builders that I consult with.  I don't need to ask Solude anything. I asked you - sense you know all about EE.
   
  I'm well aware about the pros and cons of a balanced config.  For me and I guess for all the MJ adopters as well.  The pros out weigh the cons.  So go figure.
   
  Why would I search for statements you bought up.  If I bought said statements up. I may have something to support it if wasn't in my own opinion.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  As you can see in this thread alone not many people do agree on most things.  So, all we have is our opinions and our ba _ _ _.  A I won't break them for no body


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





preproman said:


> The new GS-X is being made with 4 modules ie 4 channels..  So why is this over kill..


 
   
  GS-X has always been 4ch.  The revision is to boost power to be able to drive the HE-6.  After the revision, in balanced form, it matches the power of a 2ch B22 or Mjolnir.  Difference is unlike the B22, the Dynalo circuit is very quiet.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





preproman said:


> So, all we have is our opinions and our ba _ _ _.  A I won't break them for no body


 
   
  Balls?  God I hope you wouldn't break those for anyone /cringe


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





solude said:


> Mjolnir is much more flexible assuming balanced for balanced.  The B22 is an inherently noisy design and using high gain just pardon the pun amplifies the problem.  The Mjolnir is very quiet in comparison.
> 
> Your balanced B22 can put out 15W into the HE-6, unless it was built like most are, then its being choked because of how MOSFETs work
> 
> Not surprising the HD800 and the BHA-1 get along, the BHA-1 has a fairly high output impedance by solid state standards so... fuller bottom, more weight just what the doctor ordered.  Its also AC coupled which always brings some colour.  Not having heard it I don't know if the cap increases the bottom even further or rolls the top.  I keep almost pulling the trigger on one and then back out when the coffee kicks in


 
   
  Assuming balanced for balanced?  Please explain.  
   
  I'll explain what I meant by it.  As I said with a wide rage of headphones the B22 is more flexible.  In this context of being flexible.  My gain is set at 8X, this give it the opportunity to perform very well with most headphones.  The MJ is set at what seems like a high gain to me, maybe 10X i don't know.  However, this IMO makes it less flexible with a wide range of headphones.  
   
  I ran it through some high sensitive headphones when it was here. AT, and Denons - IMO it did not fair well.  But my B22 out performed it with those sensitive headphones.  = "flexible"
   
  The B22 inherently noisy?  That's funny.  Ti, Ying, and Corey and the specs on AMBs site says it's one of the quietest amps on the market.  Plus I get nothing but a all black back round when on and no music is playing.  That tell me the noise floor is very low.  So no problem with noise on mine - maybe on yours..


----------



## preproman

Objective Benchmarks and Test Results.  Under the Specifications tab.
   
  http://www.amb.org/audio/beta22/


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





preproman said:


> FYI:  I know all I need to know about EE and what I don't know I have 2 very well knowledge builders that I consult with.  I don't need to ask Solude anything. I asked you - sense you know all about EE.
> 
> I'm well aware about the pros and cons of a balanced config.  For me and I guess for all the MJ adopters as well.  The pros out weigh the cons.  So go figure.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yes you have 2 builders. That doesn't pertain to you asking me a question or us having a discussion on balanced operations.
   
What's so ideal about a 2 channel unbalanced build?  That's why there's options, and that's why it's DIY, your able to get it the way you want it.  
   
You don't know your EE so I replied it's not worth discussing. 
   
   
And we're just going to going to go in circles.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Yes you have 2 builders. That doesn't pertain to you asking me a question or us having a discussion on balanced operations.
> 
> What's so ideal about a 2 channel unbalanced build?  That's why there's options, and that's why it's DIY, your able to get it the way you want it.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I guess you don't either then.


----------



## Solude

Meant comparing Mjolnir to a balanced B22.
   
  Mjolnir gain is 8x balanced.  Is your B22 8x per board or combined?  Be an odd number combined since the usual suspects are 2,5,8,11.
   
  When I say inherently noisy its not an insult, its just something you have to be mindful of in a build.  For example, using a non potted transformer and having it rubbing up to the B22 boards will result in the B22 picking up the noise.  Put an older cell phone near the B22... expect to hear cell data.  Its inherently noisy, that's not the same as poor performer.  Why would I be building my 3rd if it wasn't world class?
   
  That said you shouldn't be name dropping without their permission but would counter that Corey is who I work with on builds   And our current build won't choke... ever or double as an antenna and is also setup to be a world class pre-amp with the output being defeatable.  Very excited 
   
  Could have sworn this was a Mjolnir thread though


----------



## preproman

Looks like you did more name dropping than I did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Also I have separate enclosures - no transformers rubbing up to the B22 boards here.  So, nope, not a problem I have.  I thought you would know that of a 4 channel build.


----------



## Solude

Prep don't assume that when someone says B22, your build is what's being discussed.  There is more than 1 out in the wild and none of them are the same.  
   
  I think everyone knows SWA and YBM know how to build a proper B22.  No one, certainly not me, ever said either of them let anything less that works of art out the door.  But very few people who can solder, have their work quality or knowledge let alone test equipment or experience to pick up what the scope doesn't.  They won't let you make dumb choices.
   
  Problem is, they are not the norm.


----------



## preproman

So very True.....


----------



## Maxvla

solude said:


> I've tried to live with the HD800 at home a few times now, years apart and always walk away feeling other than better soundstage depth and height as well as comfort, that the Audeze line out classes it everywhere else.  Lots of detail and texture that comes through on the LCD-2 and more so on the LCD-3 is simply MIA on the HD800.  But yes tubes, more correctly high output impedance is favoured on the HD800 since it boosts the bass to counter the treble.
> 
> As for the Mjolnir, I felt it was very energetic to a fault and despite using a dark source the result was bright or at the very least fatiguing.  I'd love to try again now that I have a more balanced source but I'm more likely to try the Statement next.



I get a lot more detail from HD800s than I did trying the LCDs. I also don't think the treble needs any countering. HD800 bass is full and deep, some of the most realistic deep bass I've heard short of a subwoofer in a well tuned room.


----------



## olor1n

I'm with Maxvla here. Makes me wonder if he and I somehow struck gold and have scored magical pairs of HD800s. What I hear from mine is counter to how these headphones are described on this forum. I have no need to tame peaky treble on mine, nor could I ask more of the bass rendition.

Solude's comment about the LCD-2 is also bewildering. Maybe he also struck gold and landed a pair with LCD-3 drivers installed. More detailed than the HD800? That's a good one.


----------



## Solude

And you are not alone.  
   
  Just goes to show how different people tune into different octaves more easily than others.  In the previous generation, my favourite was the O2 MkI, the real O2 not the buffer err amp the kids use now a days 
   
  The Audeze boys have been good to me.  My original Rev1 kicked my O2 MkI to the curb 
   
  Should add I never felt the HD800 was bright or fatiguing.  One big difference between the two is the HD800 sounded a lot quieter than it was and vice versa.  When 'ear' dB matched the HD800 was pretty consistently a good 6dB louder.
   
  I wish the HD800 did it for me, its more comfy, stages better and costs half the price.  Just not meant to be.  That said, I have a new source so... round 3 is probably right around the corner when my amp comes in


----------



## olor1n

Lol. Bloody hell Solude. The HD800 is not for you. Just walk away dude.


----------



## Maxvla

LCD beating O2 MK1. Now I've seen it all


----------



## Solude

Surprised me too.  I had that O2/KGSS combo a good 4 years no complaints.  Brought in an LCD-2 Rev1 and Rockhopper B22 for kicks and after driving my wife nuts for months riding the fence on which to keep... I sold the O2/KGSS :O  The joke being top tier stat gear is in the end free.  I got as much four years later as what I paid for it new.  Dynamics... not so much


----------



## zachchen1996

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Yes you have 2 builders. That doesn't pertain to you asking me a question or us having a discussion on balanced operations.
> 
> What's so ideal about a 2 channel unbalanced build?  That's why there's options, and that's why it's DIY, your able to get it the way you want it.
> 
> ...


 
  paradoxper, when listening to your lcd3 and mjolnir do you prefer using gungnir as source or the pwd?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> paradoxper, when listening to your lcd3 and mjolnir do you prefer using gungnir as source or the pwd?


 
  As it stands at the moment. Gungnir. Why? Because my ears have not adjusted to the PWD latest firmware which is
  rough on me. The PWD is a new addition and has not had time to settle down with burn-in either.
   
  However the Gungnir can't compete with the PWD.


----------



## Solude

PWD2 isn't it?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





solude said:


> PWD2 isn't it?


 
  It is it.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

This schiit just keeps getting better.
  My 'Anax-Modded' HD800s sound better on the Mjolnir than on the ECBA.
   
  Initially, I didnt quite like the bright treble but either the Mjolnir has changed or my ears have acclimatized, although I think it's the former.
  In any case, the ECBA can't match up to the speed & dynamics of the Mjolnir. 
   
  Went ahead and ordered the MAD EAR+HD for my Grados and will see how it compares to the ECBA.
  If the MAD wins, somebody on head-fi WILL get lucky and be the proud owner of an ECBA


----------



## Stormfriend

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> I'm with Maxvla here. Makes me wonder if he and I somehow struck gold and have scored magical pairs of HD800s. What I hear from mine is counter to how these headphones are described on this forum. I have no need to tame peaky treble on mine, nor could I ask more of the bass rendition.


 
   
  My HD800s are 9xxx and swung from brilliant to unlistenable seemingly at random.  One minute I was marvelling at how detailed and natural they were and the next I was thinking about swapping in a different dac or cable to boost the bass as my ears were bleeding [metaphorically].  At times I was actually happier listening to them on my ipod than my main system.  I tried everything from cables, dacs, amps and tweaks, but only sorted the problems out when playing with mains regenerators.  I've come to the conclusion that the HD800 isn't bright, but when the mains is imperfect (usually around 6pm - 8pm for me) it can suck out the bass and mess up the treble causing a perfect storm of fatigue.  I don't have a complete solution yet as all the regenerators I've tried are flawed in one way or another, but I'm getting closer.  I'm pretty sure my last house was better than this, but I didn't have the HD800s back then to compare with.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> If the MAD wins, somebody on head-fi WILL get lucky and be the proud owner of an ECBA


 
   
  If the MAD wins, you've been concussed and just don't remember.  That said, I'll be happy to take your ECBA before you come to


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> This schiit just keeps getting better.
> My 'Anax-Modded' HD800s sound better on the Mjolnir than on the ECBA.
> 
> Initially, I didnt quite like the bright treble but either the Mjolnir has changed or my ears have acclimatized, although I think it's the former.
> ...


 
   
   
  I'll take it to - let the bidding begin.


----------



## rawrster

Quote: 





solude said:


> And you are not alone.
> 
> Just goes to show how different people tune into different octaves more easily than others.  In the previous generation, my favourite was the O2 MkI, the real O2 not the buffer err amp the kids use now a days
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





olor1n said:


> Lol. Bloody hell Solude. The HD800 is not for you. Just walk away dude.


 
   
  My thoughts exactly. However at least the HD800 is getting more than a fair shot. It's better than those who pair the HD800 with some entry level amp and dac and say the HD800 is horrible.


----------



## mikek200

Rawster,
   
  Do you consider the mjolnir/gungnir,an entry level amp/dac?


----------



## Solude

I think he's referring to the O crowd.


----------



## rawrster

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> Rawster,
> 
> Do you consider the mjolnir/gungnir,an entry level amp/dac?


 
   
  Quote: 





solude said:


> I think he's referring to the O crowd.


 
   
  The Mjolnir is not an entry level amp. The Gungnir I have no idea since I've never heard it and probably won;t ever hear it unless it is there at a meet. Solude is right however.
   
  On another note I've been thinking of keeping my mini X and HE6 and sell my HD800 rig but every time I use the HD800 it just sounds so good that makes me not want to sell them lol. I think with certain headphones such as the AD2k I just cant bear myself selling them regardless of how little use they get.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> The Mjolnir is not an entry level amp. The Gungnir I have no idea since I've never heard it and probably won;t ever hear it unless it is there at a meet. Solude is right however.
> 
> On another note I've been thinking of keeping my mini X and HE6 and sell my HD800 rig but every time I use the HD800 it just sounds so good that makes me not want to sell them lol. I think with certain headphones such as the AD2k I just cant bear myself selling them regardless of how little use they get.


 
  Mike will bring his Gungnir to the NY meet, problem solved.


----------



## mikek200

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> The Mjolnir is not an entry level amp. The Gungnir I have no idea since I've never heard it and probably won;t ever hear it unless it is there at a meet. Solude is right however.
> 
> On another note I've been thinking of keeping my mini X and HE6 and sell my HD800 rig but every time I use the HD800 it just sounds so good that makes me not want to sell them lol. I think with certain headphones such as the AD2k I just cant bear myself selling them regardless of how little use they get.


 
  Not sure what Solude was referring to with "O crowd"?-anyway
  I was thinking about selling the he-6's,but I have 2 more cables coming in,thought maybe I should listen to them ,before I sell
  I should get my 800's tomorrow,but still listening to  borrowed pair..they are simply amazing-I haven't turned my schiit stack off in 8 days
  Might even keep both??
   
  Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Mike will bring his Gungnir to the NY meet, problem solved.


 
  Well,I was hoping you could fly up to NY,& bring your NEW gear
  Rawster & I will pick you up at JFK-then procede to Babylon...LOL
  Bring some BBoTee,OK?


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> Not sure what Solude was referring to with "O crowd"?-anyway


 
   
  O2 amp, ODAC dac people who believe that the O is the ceiling.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> Not sure what Solude was referring to with "O crowd"?-anyway
> I was thinking about selling the he-6's,but I have 2 more cables coming in,thought maybe I should listen to them ,before I sell
> I should get my 800's tomorrow,but still listening to  borrowed pair..they are simply amazing-I haven't turned my schiit stack off in 8 days
> Might even keep both??
> ...


 
He means the Objective2 amp and ODAC.
   
  I'll trade some BB for a Thai dinner.


----------



## mikek200

Quote: 





solude said:


> O2 amp, ODAC dac people who believe that the O is the ceiling.


 
  HMMM..Do I hear a tone of sarcasm there???


----------



## mikek200

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> He means the Objective2 amp and ODAC.
> 
> I'll trade some BB for a Thai dinner.


 
  it's a done deal !!


----------



## MaJoMax

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> Not sure what Solude was referring to with "O crowd"?-anyway
> I was thinking about selling the he-6's,but I have 2 more cables coming in,thought maybe I should listen to them ,before I sell
> I should get my 800's tomorrow,but still listening to  borrowed pair..they are simply amazing-I haven't turned my schiit stack off in 8 days
> Might even keep both??
> ...


 
  why do u want to sell the HE-6? not good with the MJ/GUN combo?


----------



## rawrster

Quote: 





solude said:


> O2 amp, ODAC dac people who believe that the O is the ceiling.


 
  I wish it was. I could save myself a lot of money esp since I'm looking for a second dac and want it to be in the same level as my current dac.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Quote: 





solude said:


> If the MAD wins, you've been concussed and just don't remember.  That said, I'll be happy to take your ECBA before you come to


 
   
  Quote: 





preproman said:


> I'll take it to - let the bidding begin.


 
  I don't understand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... shouldn't you'll be running after the Mjolnir


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> I don't understand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Naw, I'm waiting patiently for the Statement Amp.  So if I can nab a BA while I wait.  Hell - why not.


----------



## Solude

Year's end is in 14 hours here so Jason better get moving if they'll hit their goal


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





solude said:


> Year's end is in 14 hours here so Jason better get moving if they'll hit their goal


 
   
   
  @Solude
   
  Do you like Alex Cavalli's Amps?
   
  He's got a new SS amp on the way as well.  The Liquid Gold (LAu)


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





preproman said:


> @Solude
> 
> Do you like Alex Cavalli's Amps?
> 
> He's got a new SS amp on the way as well.  The Liquid Gold (LAu)


 
  You should ask your buds in the Headamp Camp what they think of Alex and his designs. Justin, Birgir, Kevin, etc.
   
  Is it still in time for the Spring or around them parts, prep?


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> You should ask your buds in the Headamp Camp what they think of Alex and his designs. Justin, Birgir, Kevin, etc.
> 
> Is it still in time for the Spring or around them parts, prep?


 
   
   
  Oh - what have you heard?  
   
  Don't really know when it will be released.  It's the last amp he's working on.  So after the LF MkII


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Oh - what have you heard?
> 
> Don't really know when it will be released.  It's the last amp he's working on.  So after the LF MkII


 
  There's this place that can't be mentioned without being banned. Controversial discussions or crusades took place there.
   
  I think Alex is a good dude and I think he does solid work. A ton of people like the way his amps sound, so that speaks for itself.
   
  I also understand that some engineers have their ways and are hard on other's for making what they perceive as bad designs/implementation.
  Or "un-original" work. Whatever that means, exactly.
   
   
  Will he be updating the LL before that as well. He's apparently making some minor changes to the LL and "redesigning" the casing to 
  give more of a Liquid Glass look.
   
  Edit: Hell, I should just ask MT he knows everything Alex is doing.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> There's this place that can't be mentioned without being banned. Controversial discussions or crusades took place there.
> 
> I think Alex is a good dude and I think he does solid work. A ton of people like the way his amps sound, so that speaks for itself.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Yeah MT loves everything Alex puts out.  It's hard to get an unbiased opinion.  
   
  https://www.cavalliaudio.com/index.php?p=morestuff&stuffId=5


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Do you like Alex Cavalli's Amps?
> 
> He's got a new SS amp on the way as well.  The Liquid Gold (LAu)


 
   
  Not yet I don't.  Or rather not at the prices being asked.  I bought a Liquid Fire, thankfully used so I didn't lose my shirt on resale, but I felt it was a lifeless, fuzzy amp with a loose fitting case that if priced on performance would fall in the $500-1000 range.  Because in my experience it was bested by the HeadAmp GS-1, AMB B22, Burson Soloist and Schiit Mjolnir in that bracket.  Which of those you prefer would be preference.  Personally put the AMB B22 and Schiit Mjolnir at the top for the bracket.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





solude said:


> O2 amp, ODAC dac people who believe that the O is the ceiling.


 
   
  LOL!
  That cracks me up!
  May as well say that a Honda Accord is the ceiling!
  (with apologies to Honda owners, the Accord is a damn fine car................for the $$$)


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





solude said:


> Not surprising the HD800 and the BHA-1 get along, the BHA-1 has a fairly high output impedance by solid state standards so... fuller bottom, more weight just what the doctor ordered.  Its also AC coupled which always brings some colour.  Not having heard it I don't know if the cap increases the bottom even further or rolls the top.  I keep almost pulling the trigger on one and then back out when the coffee kicks in


 
   
  I think you mean Capacitor Coupled when you say AC coupled.
   
  Capacitor coupling will limited the low frequency response.
  For example, a 4700 uF coupling cap will limit low frequency response to 1 Hz with a 32 Ohm headphone load.


----------



## Solude

From the texts... _ Capacitive coupling is also known as AC coupling._
   
  Bloody hell, BHA-1 rolls the bass too! Kidding


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





solude said:


> From the texts... _ Capacitive coupling is also known as AC coupling._


 
   
  Doh!
  Slaps forehead!


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





solude said:


> O2 amp, ODAC dac people who believe that the O is the ceiling.


 
   
   
   
  As much as I would like to laugh at this, I have encountered far too many of these people around head-fi. I'm left scratching my head, and they pass this idea onto far too many new members.


----------



## Erukian

elwappo99 said:


> As much as I would like to laugh at this, I have encountered far too many of these people around head-fi. I'm left scratching my head, and they pass this idea onto far too many new members.




Some people seem to consider objectivists a threat or annoying. Like they're atheists protesting Christianity or whatever analogy applies. I personally like looking at both subjective and objective perspectives and making my decision. In my book, fidelity comes second to enjoying music - even though I look at equipment objectively I understand the mental impact some tweaks to an audio system can have on people and it's a powerful effect.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





erukian said:


> Some people seem to consider objectivists a threat or annoying. Like they're atheists protesting Christianity or whatever analogy applies. I personally like looking at both subjective and objective perspectives and making my decision. In my book, fidelity comes second to enjoying music - even though I look at equipment objectively I understand the mental impact some tweaks to an audio system can have on people and it's a powerful effect.


 
   
  It's an annoyance more than anything. This same problem has been pushed by new users here well before the O2, but for some reason the O2 has gained some ubiquity. Many people who rave about this DAC purchase it as one of their first purchases or as an upgrade. Does it sound great compared to what they are upgrading from? Absolutely. Will it beat the DACs those people have? Definitely. Does it beat every DAC out there? Well in that users experience, yes it does. What's annoying is that these users who don't have experience with a range of DACs then go around saying it the best thing you can buy.
   
  What's really annoying that this same issue happens every few years with various products. New people come around looking for recommendations and get poor recommendations from these users who don't have much experience and then the new person gets disappointed with a poor purchase. It's become so common, I gave up trying to correct any issues or misinformation and started browsing other audio forums. 
   
  Am I saying it's a low quality DAC/Amp? Certainly not. I think they are wonderful for the price, I can't think of many things that give a better value. But suggesting that the ODAC (with usb implementation) is on par or exceeds every DAC out there is inexperienced.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





erukian said:


> Some people seem to consider objectivists a threat or annoying. Like they're atheists protesting Christianity or whatever analogy applies. I personally like looking at both subjective and objective perspectives and making my decision. In my book, fidelity comes second to enjoying music - even though I look at equipment objectively I understand the mental impact some tweaks to an audio system can have on people and it's a powerful effect.


 
   
  I find a lot of the hard core objectivists to be closed minded, dogmatic and annoying.
  As far as I'm concerned, there's enough room on Head Fi for everyone's opinion.
  I get irritated when hard core objectivists insist the subjectivists are air headed believers in fairy tales and voodoo. 
   
  Anyway, the music should always come first, if it didn't I wouldn't enjoy listening to music in my car....the factory stereo I have in my car is bleh.


----------



## ardilla

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> LCD beating O2 MK1. Now I've seen it all


 
   
*Solude *thinks the LCD-2 rev.1 beats the Stax O2 flat down, *purrin *thinks the O2 is miles and miles ahead of the LCD-3...
   
  I love and kept them all - in my total ignorance


----------



## purrin

It depends.
   
  Non-veiled LCD3 (or HD800) from a TOTL tube (or solid-state too for LCD3) amp > O2 from anything less than a suitable TOTL 'stat amp.
  O2 from a suitable TOTL 'stat amp > LCD3 
   
  It look me the longest time to fully get into 'stats for this reason.


----------



## ardilla

I think O2 and LCD-3 are so different it is hard to call the one better than the other...
   
  Quote: 





purrin said:


> It depends.
> 
> Non-veiled LCD3 (or HD800) from a TOTL tube amp > O2 from anything less than a suitable TOTL 'stat amp.
> O2 from a suitable TOTL 'stat amp > LCD3
> ...


----------



## purrin

True. But the "<" and ">" were according to preferences. In other words ">" means "was preferred over", not necessarily better. Wait, it does mean better, because I prefer one over the other, which does imply better, at least to me. 
  
 I don't tend to keep lots of stuff around.


----------



## Solude

I think the O2 and LCD aren't all that different...
   

  That said, I wouldn't say the LCD whooped the O2.  More that it was as good technically on my rig, KGSS/DA220MKII at the time, but the O2 was grainy and despite going as deep didn't have that ortho impact.  Was the grain the O2 or the gear, who knows.   That selling the Stax rig padded my bank account didn't hurt 
   
  The other HUGE reason... once you go stat... you're done.  Then it was the 007, now the 009.  Your options once invested are really really small.  The hobby portion of rolling gear is essentially over.  After four years, I missed trying new gear.  The other side is top Stax cans and HeadAmp gear holds value so in the end its less expensive to go top teir Stax than dynamics.  Better to think of Stax route as money in solid form than money spent


----------



## ardilla

Quote: 





solude said:


> .....
> 
> *The other HUGE reason... once you go stat... you're done.  *Then it was the 007, now the 009.  Your options once invested are really really small.  The hobby portion of rolling gear is essentially over.  After four years, I missed trying new gear.  The other side is top Stax cans and HeadAmp gear holds value so in the end its less expensive to go top teir Stax than dynamics.  Better to think of Stax route as money in solid form than money spent


 
   
  Nothing wrong with have Stax along with other gear? You do not have to go TOTL all the way 
   
  And it is not all about reolution and detail retrival - I enjoy the HD650 and the 007 for different reasons and wouldn't like to be seperated from neither.


----------



## Solude

I am a minimalist =)


----------



## purrin

Yeah. Sort of like keeping number of wives to a minimum. Much less hassle.


----------



## ardilla

Quote: 





solude said:


> I am a minimalist =)


 
   
  Yep..
   
   


> Apex Peak/Volcano | HeadAmp GS-X MkII | SWA AMB βeta22


----------



## ardilla

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Yeah. Sort of like keeping number of wives to a minimum. Much less hassle.


 
   
  More wifes, more fun


----------



## ehlarson

Quote: 





chris j said:


> I find a lot of the hard core objectivists to be closed minded, dogmatic and annoying.
> As far as I'm concerned, there's enough room on Head Fi for everyone's opinion.
> I get irritated when hard core objectivists insist the subjectivists are air headed believers in fairy tales and voodoo.
> 
> Anyway, the music should always come first, if it didn't I wouldn't enjoy listening to music in my car....the factory stereo I have in my car is bleh.


 
   
  Ever hear of the McGurk Effect?
   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-lN8vWm3m0
   
  It's one of the many reasons objectivists like me are the way we are.


----------



## ardilla

I don't get it. He says BA, then he says FA. Then the reporter tells me I should only be hearing BA, but I do not. The McGurk effect sucks. 
  Quote: 





ehlarson said:


> Ever hear of the McGurk Effect?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-lN8vWm3m0
> 
> It's one of the many reasons objectivists like me are the way we are.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> Yep..


 
   
  If it helps... within weeks of receiving them it'll be down to one again   I only have the Peak, the rest are simply 'paid for'.


----------



## ardilla

My present strategy is this: Keep several amps and cans and dacs - rotate combinations when the upgrade-itch catches you. Cheaper in the long run, only downside is storage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





solude said:


> If it helps... within weeks of receiving them it'll be down to one again   I only have the Peak, the rest are simply 'paid for'.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> I don't get it. He says BA, then he says FA. Then the reporter tells me I should only be hearing BA, but I do not. The McGurk effect sucks.


 
He's only saying BA even though his lips look like he's saying the "FA". Perceptual illusions.  Sneaky sarcasm got me.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> My present strategy is this: Keep several amps and cans and dacs - rotate combinations when the upgrade-itch catches you. Cheaper in the long run, only downside is storage.


 
   
  But then I wouldn't be buying my 3rd B22, 3rd HD800 or 3rd LCD-2 /facepalm


----------



## ardilla

Haha!
   
  Quote: 





solude said:


> But then I wouldn't be buying my 3rd B22, 3rd HD800 or 3rd LCD-2 /facepalm


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





solude said:


> I think the O2 and LCD aren't all that different...
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wow, never realized they were actually that similar, neat.


----------



## ehlarson

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> He's only saying BA even though his lips look like he's saying the "FA". Perceptual illusions.  Sneaky sarcasm got me.


 
   
  LOL.
   
  Here's some more sneaky sound stuff.
   
  http://listverse.com/2008/02/29/top-10-incredible-sound-illusions/


----------



## ardilla

They are also very, very different. Graphs tell you just so much.
   
  Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> Wow, never realized they were actually that similar, neat.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> They are also very, very different. Graphs tell you just so much.


 
   
  Well yeah, even with my minimal electrostatic experience I realize that much. Just didn't realize the graphs were anywhere near as close as they are


----------



## pelli

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Yeah. Sort of like keeping number of wives to a minimum. Much less hassle.


 
  Not always the case in my part of the country...


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





pelli said:


> Not always the case in my part of the country...


 
  St. George and Cedar City are some weird different places.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





pelli said:


> Not always the case in my part of the country...


 
   
  Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> St. George and Cedar City are some weird different places.


 
   
  lol! Got my thursday night chuckle from you two.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> lol! Got my thursday night chuckle from you two.


 
  I ment nothin' by it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I grew up in Vegas and had frequent travels to them parts.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> I ment nothin' by it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I travel over the southwest a lot, especially up through the St. George area, so I know what you're talking about.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> I travel over the southwest a lot, especially up through the St. George area, so I know what you're talking about.


 
  Just drive fast and don't stop.


----------



## pelli

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Just drive fast and don't stop.


 
  It's not QUITE the worst place I have ever lived... Beautiful with a lot to do during the day and the lack of a nightlife just make more time and money for headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (toasting root-beer of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Yeah. Sort of like keeping number of wives to a minimum. Much less hassle.


 
   
  Care to expand on that?


----------



## ghostchili

I have an fiio e17 and an e9k driving he 400s. I'm ordering an Oppo bdp-105 and a Mjolnir. Before I swap out the terminal end of the 400s with a 4 pin xlr, will the new system be a huge improvement or just marginal. I also plan on getting denon d600's and audeze lcd2's or lcd3's in the near future if that would further confirm my recent orders. 
Thanks


----------



## pelli

Quote: 





ghostchili said:


> I have an fiio e17 and an e9k driving he 400s. I'm ordering an Oppo bdp-105 and a Mjolnir. Before I swap out the terminal end of the 400s with a 4 pin xlr, will the new system be a huge improvement or just marginal. I also plan on getting denon d600's and audeze lcd2's or lcd3's in the near future if that would further confirm my recent orders.
> Thanks


 
  I have not heard the he 400's so someone else jump in if I am way off the mark, but as I understand it they are quite "easy" to drive.  The Mjolnir is probably going to be overkill for the 400's.  If it is going to cost you a bunch to get a new cable, you may find more value in saving the money putting it towards some of the other headphones mentioned (read lcd-2, lcd-3).  This is where you are going to see the full value of the jackhammer that is the Mjolnir.  If you can find a cheap balanced cable for the he-400s, why not?  Trying different combinations and is half the fun.  Just hold on the the SE cable for future combos.
   
  Go Brewers!


----------



## paradoxper

Mojo may be overkill, however the HE-400's could benefit from Mjolnir by opening up and 
  offering more control in the bottom end.
   
  I would also agree that there are better suited headphones to pair with Mojo.
  So ditto the advice of investing in other headphones.
   
  The Mjolnir will be an improvement over your current setup, you're just hampering it's ability
  with the HE400's, IMO.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Mojo may be overkill, however the HE-400's could benefit from Mjolnir by opening up and
> offering more control in the bottom end.
> 
> I would also agree that there are better suited headphones to pair with Mojo.
> ...


 
   
  Paradoxper I think is pretty spot n here. The HE-400 will benefit tremendously from 1. being balanced 2. getting the extra power / control the mjolnir will offer. They will sound very different. I found when I had the HE-400s the better the amplification got, the much more controlled and transparent the bass range became. 
   
   
   
  Quote: 





ghostchili said:


> I have an fiio e17 and an e9k driving he 400s. I'm ordering an Oppo bdp-105 and a Mjolnir. Before I swap out the terminal end of the 400s with a 4 pin xlr, will the new system be a huge improvement or just marginal. I also plan on getting denon d600's and audeze lcd2's or lcd3's in the near future if that would further confirm my recent orders.
> Thanks


 
   
  You're just reterminating the end of the cable, correct? I wouldn't worry too much if that is your plan! Also, just a side not, don't get the Denon D600s. They're a waste of your money. Get a different pair of headphones instead of those.


----------



## zachchen1996

Quote: 





ghostchili said:


> I have an fiio e17 and an e9k driving he 400s. I'm ordering an Oppo bdp-105 and a Mjolnir. Before I swap out the terminal end of the 400s with a 4 pin xlr, will the new system be a huge improvement or just marginal. I also plan on getting denon d600's and audeze lcd2's or lcd3's in the near future if that would further confirm my recent orders.
> Thanks


 
  I think a more neutral or warmer amp would pair much better with the 400s, Mjolnir would be too bright. I know he500s and he6s are not the same as the he400, but I found that those two didn't perform too hot on the mjolnir, but they sounded much better on a lyr(warmer amp).


----------



## olor1n

I disagree that the Mjolnir is a bright amp. Upfront and energetic, yes. But hardly shrill. The fault lies elsewhere.


----------



## mikek200

"  The fault lies elsewhere."
   
Dac???


----------



## Solude

Mjolnir is very aggressive but as smooth as your source.


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





solude said:


> Mjolnir is very aggressive but as smooth as your source.


 
   
  Yep.


----------



## Maxvla

olor1n said:


> I disagree that the Mjolnir is a bright amp. Upfront and energetic, yes. But hardly shrill. The fault lies elsewhere.



Agreed I found it to be just slightly rolled in the highs, actually compared to the BHA-1.


----------



## ghostchili

Thanks for all the input, I was going to order the amp amp the oppo this coming week, the reason for the oppo is it's doing double duty as my blu ray player in my theater room. I will get the Schiit Statement when it comes out. The oppo 105 has balanced xlr outs at least. And yes I plan on just changing the terminal ends on the HiFiMans stock cable ending in a 4 pin XLR, will that be a problem? As always the more I read the more I second guess my decisions. The Oppo is a sure thing since I sold my older oppo this week, any other great amps for the same money? I listen to Alternative, Hip/Hip, Electronic, Classical.
   
  Thanks again
   
  @pelli, Go Brewers!! However my focus is currently on the Packers!!


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Assuming balanced for balanced?  Please explain.
> 
> I'll explain what I meant by it.  As I said with a wide rage of headphones the B22 is more flexible.  In this context of being flexible.  My gain is set at 8X, this give it the opportunity to perform very well with most headphones.  The MJ is set at what seems like a high gain to me, maybe 10X i don't know.  However, this IMO makes it less flexible with a wide range of headphones.
> 
> ...


 
  I think its more of a comparative thing. The B22 gave me a some background hum with my W3000ANVs and I could no way use it with my IEMs. The GS-X however, I can plug in my uber-sensitive SE535 and hear absolutely nothing with no music playing. Just absolute blackness.


----------



## rawrster

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> "  The fault lies elsewhere."
> 
> Dac???


 
   
  Quote: 





solude said:


> Mjolnir is very aggressive but as smooth as your source.


 
  This pretty much sums it up. 
   
   
  As for the HE400 and the Mjolnir I think better headphones are needed before getting the Mjolnir but that's just me. The HE400 doesn't need that much amplification.


----------



## Solude

0.33mW for 90dB esh, no kidding the power would be overkill.  Still a great amp though.  Just be sure not to smoke the HE-400


----------



## pelli

Quote: 





ghostchili said:


> @pelli, Go Brewers!! However my focus is currently on the Packers!!


 
   
  Oh I know, Madison born and raised, Go Pack!


----------



## rawrster

Quote: 





solude said:


> 0.33mW for 90dB esh, no kidding the power would be overkill.  Still a great amp though.  Just be sure not to smoke the HE-400


 
   
  Very few headphones actually need the power that the Mjolnir provides. I had them on the HE6 for a while before I got my mini X amp. It's permanently my HD800 amp however


----------



## Solude

Hey I'm waiting in a First Watt F3 for the LCD-2... go Team Overkill   More of an experiment than anything.


----------



## Erukian

Correct me if i'm wrong, but the Mjolnir seems to follow the John Curl amplifier design philosophy of a straight wire with gain. I don't know if that what the guys at Schiit were designing for, but it seems for many of us that it's the result. For me, swapping DAC's from a EMU 0202 USB to a Gungnir seemed to make noticeable difference, especially with bass control. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  Quote: 





rawrster said:


> Very few headphones actually need the power that the Mjolnir provides. I had them on the HE6 for a while before I got my mini X amp. It's permanently my HD800 amp however


 
   
  What's kind of neat is you could _theoretically _crank the Mjolnir up to 100% and not blow some orthos, like the Audeze line which claim they can handle 15W.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> I think its more of a comparative thing. The B22 gave me a some background hum with my W3000ANVs and I could no way use it with my IEMs. The GS-X however, I can plug in my uber-sensitive SE535 and hear absolutely nothing with no music playing. Just absolute blackness.


 
   
   
  Yep.  The same with the GS-1..
   
  Did you get your new modules yet?


----------



## m2man

erukian said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong, but the Mjolnir seems to follow the John Curl amplifier design philosophy of a straight wire with gain.



+1


----------



## Erukian

Quote: 





m2man said:


> +1


 
   
  actually, I think it was Peter Walker. I'm sure Jason is shaking his head.


----------



## m2man

erukian said:


> actually, I think it was Peter Walker. I'm sure Jason is shaking his head.



I knew I should have cut the name out of there.

I've listened to a few great amps over the years. Hooked up to a TOTL Sony CD player (or equivalent) they were a total snoozer experience. No distortion, flat FR, etc but yawn. With a great source though: look out. The Mjolnir is one of those sort of amps. A slightly harsh DAC and some HD-800's will surely have you picking 20 other [fuzzy] amps first. It's just a very honest amp.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Yep.  The same with the GS-1..
> 
> Did you get your new modules yet?


 
   
  I'm impressed that Justin was able to keep the same dead silence with the GS-X as well.
   
  They are on their way to me as we speak. Hoping them to arrive this upcoming week.


----------



## 333jeffery

I'm giving up on the Mjolnir. Twice I've had to send it back for the same problem, buzzing in the right channel. At this point, I'm going to look for another balanced amp to drive my HE500's.


----------



## Anda

Quote: 





333jeffery said:


> I'm giving up on the Mjolnir. Twice I've had to send it back for the same problem, buzzing in the right channel. At this point, I'm going to look for another balanced amp to drive my HE500's.


 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/629352/hifiman-he-500-on-a-speaker-amp-emotiva-mini-x-a-100-project


----------



## preproman

So I read in a different thread, the Statement amp is going to be delayed.  The question is until when - the end of 2013?


----------



## Maxvla

Should still be on track for Q1, at the latest Q2 2013. I've heard there may be some 'new stuff' at the February Bay Area meet. Whether that is an evolved prototype or a production model is anyone's guess.


----------



## preproman

From Jason

"Those waiting for the Statement will be waiting a while. No point in releasing an amp when we don't have a DAC yet (multiple setbacks with DSP platforms going end-of-life, boring engineering stuff, etc.)"
  
  Don't sound like first or second Q of 2013 to me..
   
  What's the harm of releasing the amp first and then the DAC later on in the year?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Don't sound like first or second Q of 2013 to me..


 
  It's not.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> It's not.


 
   
   
  para,
   
  You got any ideas when?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





preproman said:


> para,
> 
> You got any ideas when?


 
  Nope-ish.


----------



## Maxvla

Then what could possibly be the 'new stuff' being shown at the Bay Area meet in just over a month?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Then what could possibly be the 'new stuff' being shown at the Bay Area meet in just over a month?


 
  Who knows. Balanced mini Schiit's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I don't doubt it could be a pre production unit. Let us know, Max!


----------



## Maxvla

Well, I won't be going, but Purrin and company I'm sure will let us know. I see Jason trolling the thread as we speak, though.


----------



## Solude

Nods.  The two are separate markets.  Obviously some will want both but using the Statement amp with the Gungnir works.  I believe the Statement is more or less a feature packed Mjolnir which as long as that includes a pre defeat switch, it's gold in my book.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





solude said:


> Nods.  The two are separate markets.  Obviously some will want both but using the Statement amp with the Gungnir works.  I believe the Statement is more or less a feature packed Mjolnir which as long as that includes a pre defeat switch, it's gold in my book.


 
   
  That's what I heard way back when. Any other information on this amp since then, or is Jason keeping tight-lipped on this one?


----------



## Maxvla

Change in company policy, which I don't mind at all, its just hard to wait it out having had info from a time before the policy change that it was coming.


----------



## Solude

I'm sure the communication policy change reduces costs but I have to imagine the lack of hype train derails sales too.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





solude said:


> I'm sure the communication policy change reduces costs but I have to imagine the lack of hype train derails sales too.


 
  I'm not sure about that. Look at those Schiit mini's and how one night they weren't there and the next day they were. It blew up.
   
  Although, making a statement amp thread...it would be awfully quiet until the bang.


----------



## Solude

But how many people bought O stacks not knowing they were coming down the pipe?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





solude said:


> But how many people bought O stacks not knowing they were coming down the pipe?


 
  What's that to do with Schiit though?


----------



## preproman

I bought the M&M stack as soon as I saw it like the first or second day.   I just don't know why they want to bring both out together.  Both will sell regardless


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





preproman said:


> I bought the M&M stack as soon as I saw it like the first or second day.   I just don't know why they want to bring both out together.  Both will sell regardless


 
  They didn't necessarily bring out both Gun and Mojo together. I don't think everyone will be looking at both, so I agree they'll sell regardless.
   
  It is nice and uniformed though to present both. Although, the wait has been long enough.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> They didn't necessarily bring out both Gun and Mojo together. I don't think everyone will be looking at both, so I agree they'll sell regardless.
> 
> It is nice and uniformed though to present both. Although, the wait has been long enough.


 
   
  Agreed, I'm sure they'll look nice together, but if the amp's ready then they really should just announce it.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> What's that to do with Schiit though?


 
   
  Those are sales lost to a competitor.  May eventually try the M&M but might not.  Hype tends to keep people from drifting away


----------



## preproman

All they have to do is show us a few pictures in a Statement amp thread.  They the hype train will start..


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





preproman said:


> All they have to do is show us a few pictures in a Statement amp thread.  They the hype train will start..


 
   
  Yup.... The more information that comes out the more interested people will get. Any competition that gets released will also have us all going "but we still haven't heard what Schiit will be making".


----------



## Maxvla

Jason just made a statement statement.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/601151/schiit-owners-unite/960#post_9041587


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





solude said:


> Those are sales lost to a competitor.  May eventually try the M&M but might not.  Hype tends to keep people from drifting away


 
  The difference being $100-200 kits (mass quantity) compared to $1400-2000 flagship products.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> The difference being $100-200 kits (mass quantity) compared to $1400-2000 flagship products.


 
   
   
  For damn sure..


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> The difference being $100-200 kits (mass quantity) compared to $1400-2000 flagship products.


 
   
  The flagships definitely need the hype moreso than the main stream audio stuff. Need to convince people to toss in the extra money.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> The flagships definitely need the hype moreso than the main stream audio stuff. Need to convince people to toss in the extra money.


 
  Absolutely disagree. You do know of Jason and Mike's past ventures, right.


----------



## O8h7w

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Absolutely disagree. You do know of Jason and Mike's past ventures, right.


 

 True that. Schiit is hyped simply by being founded by those guys.
   
  Also, the statement statement linked above gives us enough to hype about. The amp will drive absolutely anything you wear on your head or in your ears, and most speakers as well. One amp to rule them all. Now that is what I call endgame. 
   
  And the DAC will be some DSP-based bloody wonder, in spite of DSP-based DACs such as the NAD M51 now being on the market without revolutionizing anything (as far as I've seen and heard) he still says this DAC will be something else. I'm no less hooked than I was from the very first hints at this DAC. To me, this just means that I might be able to buy it when it comes out rather than waiting half a year for funds...


----------



## preproman

^^^^^The Hype train has started --  All aboard...^^^^^​


----------



## TheKillerPiglet

Word is it will make toast and slice Julian fries.
   
  KP


----------



## tamleo

Hi there,
  I see at Schiit's website the Mjolnir is a high-voltage amp. Will it be good paired with my LCD-2 which loves the current so much
  And do you all know what is "no overall feedback"?
  Thanks so much


----------



## pelli

Quote: 





tamleo said:


> Hi there,
> I see at Schiit's website the Mjolnir is a high-voltage amp. Will it be good paired with my LCD-2 which loves the current so much
> And do you all know what is "no overall feedback"?
> Thanks so much


 
  LCD-2 + Mjolnir = Great Pairing


----------



## Chris J

tamleo said:


> Hi there,
> I see at Schiit's website the Mjolnir is a high-voltage amp. Will it be good paired with my LCD-2 which loves the current so much
> And do you all know what is "no overall feedback"?
> Thanks so much




Most headphone amps use an Op Amp or two somewhere in the chain to amplify the signal.
Op Amps use a lot of feedback to reduce distortion, reduce output impedance, increase input impedance, increase bandwidth, etc.
Op Amps are used throughout the recording and mastering chain.

But for some wierd reason Audiophiles think feedback is bad.
Go figure.

There may be no overall feedback in the amp, but if you look at the circuit long enough, you'll find some feedback in the circuit somewhere.


----------



## technica18

What is the difference in terms of female vocals going from the Lyr to the Mjolnir?  I really love the smooth and lush character of female vocals on the Lyr.  Would the Mjolnir be a step in the opposite direction?


----------



## mikek200

Quote: 





technica18 said:


> What is the difference in terms of female vocals going from the Lyr to the Mjolnir?  I really love the smooth and lush character of female vocals on the Lyr.  Would the Mjolnir be a step in the opposite direction?


 
  I loved the Lyr ,and all 35 pairs of tubes I used ,especially,with male, female vocals,&  with some operas.
   
  The MJ ,gives me, a more detailed sound,not as warm as the Lyr IMHO--coupled with the Gungnir,will make it a bit smoother,though.
  YMMV


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> and all 35 pairs of tubes


----------



## mikek200

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


>


 
  Many,many duplicates..except for the Lorenzes..
  Luckily,sold them all,to a buyer in Germany.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> I loved the Lyr ,and all 35 pairs of tubes I used ,especially,with male, female vocals,&  with some operas.
> 
> The MJ ,gives me, a more detailed sound,not as warm as the Lyr IMHO--coupled with the Gungnir,will make it a bit smoother,though.
> YMMV


 
  Not near as warm at all. But still natural, smooth and detailed.


----------



## Barry S

technica18 said:


> What is the difference in terms of female vocals going from the Lyr to the Mjolnir?  I really love the smooth and lush character of female vocals on the Lyr.  Would the Mjolnir be a step in the opposite direction?




I like the Lyr a lot, but the Mjolnir does a better job balancing the signature of the LCD2s. As others have mentioned, the Mjolnir resolves more detail in recordings. As a result, the timbre and harmonics of instruments, including the human voice, sound more natural. I find vocals are more compelling and intimate out of the Mjolnir. The Lyr has the great warmth and lushness, but it flattens out some of the details in recordings. The sound strikes me as somewhat stylized compared the Mjolnir. Not in a bad way at all, but not quite as natural as the Mjolnir. For me, the intimacy of the the vocals combined with the increased dynamics makes for an engaging listening experience.


----------



## technica18

Well, I think I'm gonna pass on the Mjolnir for now and just stick with the Lyr since I like the smoothness of it and can't bear anything shrill.


----------



## bible100

hi everyone,
   
  Has anyone a Toxic cable on LCD2 or else to compare to stock cable on Mjolnir ? I should get both witin a month and can give my thoughts about it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  How many hours burn in minimum before release Mjolnir true sound ? About 200 ?


----------



## ghostchili

From Schitts description for the Mjolnir it states
  "*High Power for Any Headphones*
 High-gain amps can be noisy. This doesn’t matter for low-efficiency orthodynamics, but if you have, say, Denons, it may not be ideal. Mjolnir delivers both 8W RMS per channel, and exceptionally low noise."
  I have Denon D7100's and was going to get the Mjolnir in the next week or two. Should I read this as the Mjolnir will do just as good with a high sensitivity headphone where most other high power amps won't or should I be looking elsewhere? I plan on getting some LCD-2 or 3's in the near future but I want to enjoy the Denons in the mean time.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





ghostchili said:


> From Schitts description for the Mjolnir it states
> "*High Power for Any Headphones*
> High-gain amps can be noisy. This doesn’t matter for low-efficiency orthodynamics, but if you have, say, Denons, it may not be ideal. Mjolnir delivers both 8W RMS per channel, and exceptionally low noise."
> I have Denon D7100's and was going to get the Mjolnir in the next week or two. Should I read this as the Mjolnir will do just as good with a high sensitivity headphone where most other high power amps won't or should I be looking elsewhere? I plan on getting some LCD-2 or 3's in the near future but I want to enjoy the Denons in the mean time.


 
  I believe most problems are with IEM's, with not having a gain switch and all.
   
  To clarify, I thought the D7000's were a wonderful pairing. No issues with noise.


----------



## Solude

High gain certainly isn't fun but since it uses a pot, the only thing reducing your infinite options is your finger control   I used to have the Peak at 14x gain so the Mjolnir 8x wasn't an issue for me.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





solude said:


> High gain certainly isn't fun but since it uses a pot, the only thing reducing your infinite options is your finger control   I used to have the Peak at 14x gain so the Mjolnir 8x wasn't an issue for me.


 
   
  This is a time when i wish everyone would just use dB as their scale for gain. Rather just digits, or sometimes digits with an x after it. Because ive seen very little consistency in the gain values that are just a number. For instance, i dont really get where the 8 comes from, when its 18dB of gain with the mjolnir


----------



## Solude

Schiit lists it as 8x (18dB).  Use this calc to take it from not too meaningful dB back to voltage multiplier...
   
  http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-gainloss.htm


----------



## jronan2

Got the mjolnir/gungnir stack on thursday. I feel the combo adds just an extra push of energy for the LCD's, they dont sound all that dark to me anymore. I don't want to go into too many specifics as I only have had a few hours to listen so far but first initial impression was energy, the sound feels more engaging to me out of both the LCD 2 and 3's, and more detailed from what I was getting  from the Lyr. I'm using optical out of my imac for the gungnir, I haven't tried to usb to see if there was an SQ difference, doubt there will be.


----------



## Barry S

jronan2 said:


> Got the mjolnir/gungnir stack on thursday. I feel the combo adds just an extra push of energy for the LCD's, they dont sound all that dark to me anymore. I don't want to go into too many specifics as I only have had a few hours to listen so far but first initial impression was energy, the sound feels more engaging to me out of both the LCD 2 and 3's, and more detailed from what I was getting  from the Lyr. I'm using optical out of my imac for the gungnir, I haven't tried to usb to see if there was an SQ difference, doubt there will be.




Agree! The Mjolnir and Gungnir give the LCD's a kick that takes them from dark to very neutral, but energetic. It's a more detailed and dynamic sound than what you get out if the Lyr--sort of a workout for your ears and brain. Intense and engaging. Either I've burned in or the equipment has, because the sound is a little less edgy than my early impressions. I just re-terminated a Sennheiser cable for my HD650s with a 4 pin XLR and the Mjolnir & Gungnir work some of the same magic on the HD650s.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





barry s said:


> Agree! The Mjolnir and Gungnir give the LCD's a kick that takes them from dark to very neutral, but energetic. It's a more detailed and dynamic sound than what you get out if the Lyr--sort of a workout for your ears and brain. Intense and engaging. Either I've burned in or the equipment has, because the sound is a little less edgy than my early impressions. I just re-terminated a Sennheiser cable for my HD650s with a 4 pin XLR and the Mjolnir & Gungnir work some of the same magic on the HD650s.


 
  Couldn't agree more.
   
  I've also spoken with a few people who feel the same way, either we're use to the sound or
  the sound has settled because it no longer feels edgy.
   
  Of course this is all moot when you switch to a different headamp and then switch back Mojo.
  Not the edgy part per se, but the aggressive presentation.


----------



## Barry S

paradoxper said:


> Couldn't agree more.
> 
> I've also spoken with a few people who feel the same way, either we're use to the sound or
> the sound has settled because it no longer feels edgy.
> ...




I miss that rush I first got when I first fired up the LCD2s with the Mjolnir. That was a rocket-fueled kick. I'm still enjoying the sound, but is seems...well, more-mannered. Maybe I should switch off to the Lyr for a while and see if I can get that feeling again when I switch back.


----------



## Loevhagen

My feet just starts moving when the Mjolnir / Gungnir feeds music to the LCD-2/LCD-3. Why? Don't really care to analyze. I just appreciate the fact that said combo contributes positive to my musical health.


----------



## bible100

my review of a toxic cable on Mjolnir here :
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/649296/review-toxic-cable-black-widow-lcd2-mjolnir#post_9127456


----------



## ghostchili

Quote: 





333jeffery said:


> I'm giving up on the Mjolnir. Twice I've had to send it back for the same problem, buzzing in the right channel. At this point, I'm going to look for another balanced amp to drive my HE500's.


 
  I just got my Mjolnir, I had buzzing in the right channel as well. I sent an email to Schiit and Jason responded in seconds! He said it might be a grounding problem (my houses actual A/C outlet, not the amp). It was plugged into my kitchen direct to the wall outlet to test it out when I noticed the buzzing. After Jasons reply I took it down stairs to my listening room and plugged it into my line conditioner which is plugged into a voltage regulator.....Problem solved. I'm guessing 333jeffery has a problem with the wall outlet he was plugging into not the Schitt.
  The Customer Service of Schiit is second to none!


----------



## zenpunk

Dissapointed to learn their customer service is so poor. Unless you meant SECOND to none???


----------



## 333jeffery

Wasn't a problem with the ground, as it was plugged into an isolation transformer. Same as all my other amps. The problem developed after several hours of operation.


----------



## ghostchili




----------



## paradoxper

So what was the problem, 333jeffery?


----------



## 333jeffery

The first time I returned it, Schiit said it was a servo. When the problem came back, I asked Jason for a refund, which he gave me. And, I washed my hands of it after that. Same problem, two times, was enough for me. My guess would be that a circuit board was defective in it.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





333jeffery said:


> The first time I returned it, Schiit said it was a servo. When the problem came back, I asked Jason for a refund, which he gave me. And, I washed my hands of it after that. Same problem, two times, was enough for me. My guess would be that a circuit board was defective in it.


 
  Ah, that's a bummer. What did you end up getting instead?


----------



## 333jeffery

It's all good, I got a Zana Deux to replace it. It's not balanced, so I use an adapter for my balanced 'phones, but with the HD800's it's glorious sounding.


----------



## bible100

Quote: 





333jeffery said:


> Wasn't a problem with the ground, as it was plugged into an isolation transformer. Same as all my other amps. The problem developed after several hours of operation.


 
   
  Yeah, I had the same buzz, ramdomly right or left side only.
  I thought have solved the problem by separating the ground where I plug amp and my cd player. One on my purepower conditionner and the other directly in a wall outlet.
  It worked until today where buzz appear once again  !
  About 5 hours in total between last time buzz was audible.
   
  Jason told me Mjolnir is very picky about current strangeness... Seems due to cyclotron topology.
  Many customers must have written to the support.
   
  Hope the team works on the problem and all concerned Mjolnor will be updated.


----------



## Loevhagen

My location in Norway must be perfect then. My Mjolnir is dead silent - wrt. noise. Mjolnir is magical with LCD-2 and LCD-3.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





bible100 said:


> Yeah, I had the same buzz, ramdomly right or left side only.
> I thought have solved the problem by separating the ground where I plug amp and my cd player. One on my purepower conditionner and the other directly in a wall outlet.
> It worked until today where buzz appear once again  !
> About 5 hours in total between last time buzz was audible.
> ...


 
   
  To be clear, it's not a lot of customers--out of several hundred Mjolnirs to date, we've had non-resolvable noise problems on 3 of them. They've all been AC-related, as far as we can tell, because they test fine when they come back to us. You could look into a hospital-grade isolation transformer.


----------



## Dr. T

Mine is dead silent.  But there is a very soft but audible hum from the power supply of my Zana Deux.  Both plugged into the same dedicated audio circuit.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

I had a similar problem with a buzzing sound on the right channel but only for highly sensitive cans. Grados and even HD800s. No buzz on the LCD3s.
  Last week I was out of town for 9 days and had switched it off. When I got back, the buzz was gone!
  Absolutely dead quiet even with Grados.
   
  No harm in giving it a rest for a couple of days. Might work in getting rid of that awful buzzzz
   
  Jason, this is by far the best schiit you've come up with.


----------



## frenshprince

Hi there,
   
  I've juste received my Mjolnir, and I need your help.
   
  My balanced cable for the LCD2 is on its way, but won't be here before two weeks.
  I also have a DT770 single ended.
   
  Is there a way to use my two "single ended headphones" with the Mjolnir ?
  Maybe with an adapter ?
   
  Thanks for your help


----------



## nigeljames

Quote: 





frenshprince said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've juste received my Mjolnir, and I need your help.
> 
> ...


 
   
  NO, balanced only I'm afraid.


----------



## pelli

I just received a balanced HD 650 cable from fellow head-fier Jazzerdave a few days ago.  I have been busy with work and had not gotten a chance to listen to my Senn on my Mjolnir until this morning.  HOLY SCHIIT!  It's like someone took my 650, poured a 4-pack of Redbull down its throat and strapped it to a rocket-powered robotic shark.  At the moment I am finding this more engaging to listen to than my LCD-2.  I know this is just the initial "wow" factor and the new-toy syndrome will eventually ware off, but for now I am loving it.  Initial thoughts are that the bass tightened up and has a lot more punch.  Additionally, there seems to be more sparkle in the highs (esp. cymbals). 
   
   
  Quote: 





frenshprince said:


> Is there a way to use my two "single ended headphones" with the Mjolnir ?
> Maybe with an adapter ?


 
  Listen to nigeljames.  Using an adapter will trigger the protection unit in your amp and shut it down.  It is bad news.  Since the Mjo is a fully balanced amp, it can only be run balanced.  I had the same wait when I first got mine.  It is painful, but well worth it!


----------



## Barry S

pelli said:


> I just received a balanced HD 650 cable from fellow head-fier Jazzerdave a few days ago.  I have been busy with work and had not gotten a chance to listen to my Senn on my Mjolnir until this morning.  HOLY SCHIIT!  It's like someone took my 650, poured a 4-pack of Redbull down its throat and strapped it to a rocket-powered robotic shark.  At the moment I am finding this more engaging to listen to than my LCD-2.  I know this is just the initial "wow" factor and the new-toy syndrome will eventually ware off, but for now I am loving it.  Initial thoughts are that the bass tightened up and has a lot more punch.  Additionally, there seems to be more sparkle in the highs (esp. cymbals).




Agree. The HD650s sound really tight and dynamic out of the Mjolnir--it's a very enjoyable listening experience. It doesn't resolve detail at the level of the LCD2s, but that MJ mojo that pushes the upper-mids and highs forward with the LCD2 works the same for the HD650.


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





barry s said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  The HD650 gets more of my head time than the LCD-2. It is really very good from the MJ. I think part of the reason I utilise it more is that I find it better at low volumes than the LCD-2. The layering, textures and dynamics are somewhat retained (perhaps due to the mid-bass hump), whereas the LCD-2 collapses at low levels and loses its zest. Listening to the LCD-2 at moderate levels from the M51>MJ chain is nice though.


----------



## redmaw

Quote: 





frenshprince said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've juste received my Mjolnir, and I need your help.
> 
> ...


 
   
  According the manual that came with my Mjolnir you can only connect balanced headphones to it. But then again it also says the same for the Lyr so maybe your curiosity is not wholly misplaced


----------



## Girls Generation

The Lyr has only a 1/4 SE jack... The Mjolnir is balanced only, and you can not use a 'balanced adapter' attached to a single ended cable, otherwise the amp will blow. Thankfully the Mjo has protection-- it'll shut off before that happens.


----------



## redmaw

I know, it's just an error in the manual. Was using it to imply (jokingly) that it may not be accurate when it says balanced headphones only with the Mjolnir.


----------



## tamleo

Hello everybody,
  I just found the new Schiit Asgard 2's releasing.
  Does everybody think i can heard a significant difference in term of sound quality with the Schiit Mjolnir over the new Asgard's revision and all paired with my old HRT music streamer 2(which is a non-balanced output DAC)?
  It is a $500 addition.
  I had a former version Asgard and think it is very nice with my LCD-2. Just want an upgrade for new lunar year.
  Thank you so much!


----------



## rawrster

It's hard to imagine the Asgard 2 would be better than the Mjolnir given the price point especially since it is the same company. I can't see any company undercutting their own sales by having something cheaper outperform something that costs 3-4x the price. However they are also different designs so would serve different markets as well. The Asgard 2 is also really new and I don't think anyone has one yet.


----------



## tamleo

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> It's hard to imagine the Asgard 2 would be better than the Mjolnir given the price point especially since it is the same company. I can't see any company undercutting their own sales by having something cheaper outperform something that costs 3-4x the price. However they are also different designs so would serve different markets as well. The Asgard 2 is also really new and I don't think anyone has one yet.


 
  Hi,
  Thank you for the quick answer.
  And sorry for my vague question. I just want to know if the Mjolnir worths 3-4x the Asgard ver.2's price when all are paired with a cheap entry level and non-balanced DAC such as HRT music streamer 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  The Asgard 2 is also said significant better than its old version.
  I really do not have any plan to buy a new DAC now.


----------



## Girls Generation

Some will tell you get a good DAC first, or at least with the Mjo. Some will tell you getting the Mjo will be good enough. I find the latter rather silly. You need to balance your set up across all your gear, much like a custom built computer -- you don't want to have a 3way SLI GTX 690 and an i5 3570k... what's the point? Better gfx performance? Sure, but it'll be SEVERELY bottlenecked by the other components in your system anyways so why waste all that $. Sure the Mjo will bring improvement, but you'd be wasting all that $ if you're feeding it with an... inferior source. Now one exception to this is if you're 100% sure you're going to be upgrading your other gear in the near future. Then maybe.
   
  tldr: Get a better DAC, otherwise stick with cheaper amp.
  Quote: 





tamleo said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for the quick answer.
> And sorry for my vague question. I just want to know if the Mjolnir worths 3-4x the Asgard ver.2's price when all are paired with a cheap entry level and non-balanced DAC such as HRT music streamer 2
> 
> ...


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> It's hard to imagine the Asgard 2 would be better than the Mjolnir given the price point especially since it is the same company. I can't see any company undercutting their own sales by having something cheaper outperform something that costs 3-4x the price. However they are also different designs so would serve different markets as well. The Asgard 2 is also really new and I don't think anyone has one yet.


 
   
  That's almost what they did with the Magni and Asgard. I've been emailing with Jason from Schiit. He's said that the Asgard 2 is very, very close to the quality of Mjolnir.


----------



## rated1975

How close, and what sort of quality are we talking here?
  Build?
  Sound?
  ?
   
   
  Quote:


imackler said:


> That's almost what they did with the Magni and Asgard. I've been emailing with Jason from Schiit. He's said that the Asgard 2 is very, very close to the *quality* of Mjolnir.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





imackler said:


> That's almost what they did with the Magni and Asgard. I've been emailing with Jason from Schiit. He's said that the Asgard 2 is very, very close to the quality of Mjolnir.


 
   
  Quote: 





rated1975 said:


>


 
   
  Also interested in hearing this... Would be great to get a direct comparison.


----------



## tamleo

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> Also interested in hearing this... Would be great to get a direct comparison.


 
  I am interested too!! An Asgard-Mjolnir comparison on the cheap sources.


----------



## Kazenagi

If an Asgard 2 really is close to a Mjolnir in terms of sound quality that would be a great way to hold over till the Statement is released.


----------



## wizia

Thats really hard to believe but lets wait till some units arrive.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





wizia said:


> Thats really hard to believe but lets wait till some units arrive.


 
  +1. I think the nature of the Asgard is much different than Mjolnir. I'm not sure if Asgard 2's improvements
  are enough to be Mjolnir like. I expect more of a Lyr-ish feel. I'm itchin' to put an order in.


----------



## Barry S

Shoot, I'd love to swap my Mjolnir for an Asgard 2 and pocket the extra cash, but it would have to be pretty damn close in performance.  I'd be surprised if it was at the same level, but I'll just have to hear it.  The Mjolnir is amazing with the LCD2s, but I find the Magni almost unlistenable in comparison. It seems like the Asgard 2 would be somewhere between the two, since the Asgard 1 was considered so close to the Magni.


----------



## Argo Duck

I'm not convinced Jason meant quite what his comment (as reported) seems to imply, as the context wasn't included. Whilst many amps may be describable as close or the same in *quality*, this isn't the same as saying they have the same character and capabilities. Rated1975 put exactly the right questions.


----------



## redmaw

When using my Mjolnir the right audio channel randomly drops when I move. I'm pretty sure this is because the cable/connector to my headphones gets twisted, pulled, or pushed however I can't figure out if it is the cable or my headphones with the problem (or something else). This problem does not happen when using a single ended amp/connection and is next to impossible to reproduce on demand so with only one cable, headphone, and SE and balanced amp I'm having a tough time figuring out what may be wrong. Anyone have an idea as to what the problem might before I request a new cable (I'd really hate rma the cable if it is not the problem)?
   
  Thanks,
   
  redmaw


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





redmaw said:


> When using my Mjolnir the right audio channel randomly drops when I move. I'm pretty sure this is because the cable/connector to my headphones gets twisted, pulled, or pushed however I can't figure out if it is the cable or my headphones with the problem (or something else). This problem does not happen when using a single ended amp/connection and is next to impossible to reproduce on demand so with only one cable, headphone, and SE and balanced amp I'm having a tough time figuring out what may be wrong. Anyone have an idea as to what the problem might before I request a new cable (I'd really hate rma the cable if it is not the problem)?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> redmaw


 
  You should first try swapping the cable.


----------



## redmaw

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> You should first try swapping the cable.


 
   
  I'd like to but I don't have a second balanced cable. I've used the stock cable for about 2 months and never had a problem, but for some reason the problem is much rarer on SE.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





redmaw said:


> I'd like to but I don't have a second balanced cable. I've used the stock cable for about 2 months and never had a problem, but for some reason the problem is much rarer on SE.


 
  I ment just swap the channels. You say it's the right channel, so swap 'em and see if it's the cable or headphone.


----------



## fr45er

Quote: 





imackler said:


> That's almost what they did with the Magni and Asgard. I've been emailing with Jason from Schiit. He's said that the Asgard 2 is very, very close to the quality of Mjolnir.


 
  +1


----------



## redmaw

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> I ment just swap the channels. You say it's the right channel, so swap 'em and see if it's the cable or headphone.


 

 Ah, that makes more sense (and what I did earlier today). Turns out it is the cable, which makes me very glad because it should be in warranty still unlike the headphones. Thanks for the help paradoxper.


----------



## Stealer

Sent a PM to Jason but maybe he is too busy to read my PM.
   
  And I am in hurry to get and answer, so I am going to ask here.
   
  I am getting a tube amp from fren which weight about 10kg and due to space constraints on my desktop .. can I place it on my stacked Mjolnir  & Gungnir combo?.
  On the bottom,  the Gungnir is seating on 3 cones and on top, there are another 3 cones which the Mjolnir seats.
   
  Will this 10 kg of weight cause any issue???
   My major concern....
   
  thanks in advance for the advice...


----------



## rawrster

The weight won't be an issue. The Schiit products are built well but I would worry more about heat than weight


----------



## rawrster

.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Please don't put 22lbs of hot tube amp on top of Mjolnir, blocking the vents and possibly causing it to overheat.


----------



## Stealer

thanks for the advise
   
  Guess I have to swap place every time i use either one of them.
   
   
  rgds


----------



## Stealer

Hi Jason...
   
  Sorry did not mean to be way off but just need to clear on your statement..
  "_I just replied in the thread. It is NOT advisable to stack 22lbs of a hot tube amp on top of Mjolnir. The chassis is a heatsink, and you may cause it to overheat_"
   
  So even though if I remove my Mjolnir and place my tube amp ontop of Gungnir with  1 inch height cone... this will also be a problem since both the Amp & DAC are using the same type of Al chasis...!!!
  IS this true too !!!!!
   
  thanks


----------



## Maxvla

You can safely stack a Mjolnir on top of a Gungnir.


----------



## paradoxper

Haha.


----------



## Uncle00Jesse

my apologies if this is nosy, but does anyone know how many mjolnir's and gungnir's are out in the wild, i.e sales? i just want to get a feel for how popular they actually are. Seems like they are discussed a lot these days but its hard to draw the line of where the chatter is just the same people over and over again vs. hoards of budding audiophiles.


----------



## WilCox

I think it's safe to say that there are a Schiitload of those amps and DACs out there, but only Jason knows the exact number.


----------



## Maxvla

Think Jason mentioned something over 1000 for Mjolnir. No word on Gungnir.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Guys my Mjolnir makes my LCD-2's a little bright I think because my ears fatigue the same way they do when I used to own SR-325's. I didn't notice anything worth complaining about when I first started using it, but I was wondering if it's just me feeling especially sensitive today, or that the Mjolnir does impart a touch of brightness?

I am indeed stacking Mjolnir with Gungnir and using optical as a source and I'm using OCC copper interconnects and headphone cable.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Guys my Mjolnir makes my LCD-2's a little bright I think because my ears fatigue the same way they do when I used to own SR-325's. I didn't notice anything worth complaining about when I first started using it, but I was wondering if it's just me feeling especially sensitive today, or that the Mjolnir does impart a touch of brightness?
> 
> I am indeed stacking Mjolnir with Gungnir and using optical as a source and I'm using OCC copper interconnects and headphone cable.


 
  Are you sure it isn't Gungnir? I only ask because Gungnir is pretty harsh until broken in.


----------



## TheWuss

Using toslink output of a computer? Any reason you are not using async usb? That might be the culprit....


----------



## Chris_Himself

paradoxper said:


> Are you sure it isn't Gungnir? I only ask because Gungnir is pretty harsh until broken in.




I've completely refrained from making "review" type judgements until I've given the pair 100 hours.




thewuss said:


> Using toslink output of a computer? Any reason you are not using async usb? That might be the culprit....




You would think that for $750, both inputs would be of the highest quality. Also I've always been under the impression that optical inputs are generally a lot more clean, and that Schiit's implementation of USB was as close as you could get to that based on the literature of the Bifrost? Also I saved $150. Even at this level of gear I have, money is still tight. I just really appreciated that I could have an "end-game" rig and not have to worry if my amp/source was a factor in headphone A/B-ing.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> I've completely refrained from making "review" type judgements until I've given the pair 100 hours.
> You would think that for $750, both inputs would be of the highest quality. Also I've always been under the impression that optical inputs are generally a lot more clean, and that Schiit's implementation of USB was as close as you could get to that based on the literature of the Bifrost? Also I saved $150. Even at this level of gear I have, money is still tight. I just really appreciated that I could have an "end-game" rig and not have to worry if my amp/source was a factor in headphone A/B-ing.


 
  I don't see how that has anything to do with asking if the culprit is Gungnir being bright/harsh/fatiguing, etc.
   
  You asked about what could be bright. Not about reviewing either unit.
   
  I've always personally felt the Mjolnir was aggressive but never fatiguing. Gungnir was quite harsh until around 80 hours or so.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

I would have to agree with paradoxper. The Mjolnir is very transparent to source. 
  I find it just a little on the brighter side with my Olive 6HD server. But very neutral with the K01.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





thewuss said:


> Using toslink output of a computer? Any reason you are not using async usb? That might be the culprit....


 
   
  This will come down to the DAC and PC but toslink is immune to passing on the switching noise in the PC.  In my rig, the PWD2 doesn't do anything to reduce or remove that noise.  With the Soloist using IEMs on high gain the noise is present but low on my PC and stupid loud if using my laptop plugged into the wall.
   
  Toslink... dead silent.
   
  Now on the HD800 or LCD-2 not audible but obviously still present.


----------



## Chris_Himself

paradoxper said:


> I don't see how that has anything to do with asking if the culprit is Gungnir being bright/harsh/fatiguing, etc.
> 
> You asked about what could be bright. Not about reviewing either unit.
> 
> I've always personally felt the Mjolnir was aggressive but never fatiguing. Gungnir was quite harsh until around 80 hours or so.




Sorry I meant as a precursor to me saying it was bright, that I'm still waiting until the sound settles in before I make definite statements about what I think it sounds like. I will wait until the 80 hour mark then. As of right now it's a great sound, just a tad bright.



shahzada123 said:


> I would have to agree with paradoxper. The Mjolnir is very transparent to source.
> I find it just a little on the brighter side with my Olive 6HD server. But very neutral with the K01.




I guess we'll just wait to see, I was just curious to see if other people had made a similar observation when they got their stack.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Sorry I meant as a precursor to me saying it was bright, that I'm still waiting until the sound settles in before I make definite statements about what I think it sounds like. I will wait until the 80 hour mark then. As of right now it's a great sound, just a tad bright.
> I guess we'll just wait to see, I was just curious to see if other people had made a similar observation when they got their stack.


 
  I gotcha. I think many people experienced the harsh sound contributed from Gungnir.
   
  But it's also possible that you're finding Mojo a bit top tilted.


----------



## m2man

I recently put my rig w/ Mjolnir on it's own circuit and it is sooo mellow now. I also hid all my PC's behind a cheap power filter. Just moving a few plugs at your place might help a lot. It takes a lot off it's harshness. I can listen to my super sensitive TH-900's loud forever without fatigue.

The Gungnir made my teeth hurt (though I sent it back before a super long burn in).

gl


----------



## Chris_Himself

m2man said:


> I recently put my rig w/ Mjolnir on it's own circuit and it is sooo mellow now. I also hid all my PC's behind a cheap power filter. Just moving a few plugs at your place might help a lot. It takes a lot off it's harshness. I can listen to my super sensitive TH-900's loud forever without fatigue.
> 
> The Gungnir made my teeth hurt (though I sent it back before a super long burn in).
> 
> gl




Interesting thought. I haven't paid too much attention to the thought of power conditioning, but I do live in a house that was built in the 70's so they have notoriously bad wiring from what I know.. maybe I'll look into that.

I'm going to a local meet today to meet a buncha people, maybe I'll shop around and see if theres anything I like. I've always been a fan of Schiit gear though and I really do want to give this piece an honest try. So it's not Mjolnir causing this right? Cuz I've been told multiple times that it could probably be my end-all amp for a long time.


----------



## 45longcolt

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Interesting thought. I haven't paid too much attention to the thought of power conditioning, but I do live in a house that was built in the 70's so they have notoriously bad wiring from what I know.. maybe I'll look into that.
> 
> I'm going to a local meet today to meet a buncha people, maybe I'll shop around and see if theres anything I like. I've always been a fan of Schiit gear though and I really do want to give this piece an honest try. So it's not Mjolnir causing this right? Cuz I've been told multiple times that it could probably be my end-all amp for a long time.


 
   
  Have had occasional noise in my Mjolnir. Turned out to be from a seldom-used dimmer switch, several rooms away. This despite using a Shunyata power conditioner. The Mj is more sensitive than a teenage girl, to both power and upstream components.
   
  While I wouldn't describe the Mj as bright (unless the recording/sources are,) it is absolutely uncompromising. That is, it doesn't have the come-on-in-the-water's-warm aura of tubes. Which is why I'm keeping my Lyr, even though I use the Mj much more often.


----------



## figaro69

Oy Very...bought the Mjolnir to drive the HE-6s and YUCKS!!! Way too bright...hurts my ears and this coming from a treble lover. not only that, it occasionally clips in loud orchestral passages. Could the fact that the HE-6s have a moon audio silver cable be partly to blame for the brightness? I am thinking that the Mjolnir could be a great match with the princes of darkness (I.e., Audezes).


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





figaro69 said:


> Oy Very...bought the Mjolnir to drive the HE-6s and YUCKS!!! Way too bright...hurts my ears and this coming from a treble lover. not only that, it occasionally clips in loud orchestral passages. Could the fact that the HE-6s have a moon audio silver cable be partly to blame for the brightness? I am thinking that the Mjolnir could be a great match with the princes of darkness (I.e., Audezes).


 
   
   
  Better fit for LCDs than with the HE-6. Beacuse of the Mj being a bit top tilted.  I find this the case on many different DACs as well.  And of course this is compared to a few different amps as well.
   
  If you have the HE-6 in your stable - the Mj is not the amp for that headphone.
   
  If you have the LCDs the MJ is a perfect match.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





preproman said:


> If you have the HE-6 in your stable - the Mj is not the amp for that headphone.
> 
> If you have the LCDs the MJ is a perfect match.


 
  Agreed. While I enjoy the HE-6 on Mojo, it's simply not an end-game combo.


----------



## figaro69

I bit the bullet and ordered the Ray Samuels Darkstar last week...should be able to whip the HE-6 into submission with regard to the brightness and power issues...I hope.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





figaro69 said:


> I bit the bullet and ordered the Ray Samuels Darkstar last week...should be able to whip the HE-6 into submission with regard to the brightness and power issues...I hope.


 
   
   
  Wow - that's a big bullet.  Could have got a First Watt J2 for less money..


----------



## Maxvla

chris_himself said:


> Guys my Mjolnir makes my LCD-2's a little bright I think because my ears fatigue the same way they do when I used to own SR-325's. I didn't notice anything worth complaining about when I first started using it, but I was wondering if it's just me feeling especially sensitive today, or that the Mjolnir does impart a touch of brightness?
> 
> I am indeed stacking Mjolnir with Gungnir and using optical as a source and I'm using OCC copper interconnects and headphone cable.



I'll bet you are playing your LCD-2s too loud because you are searching for the detail that is obscured by it's rolled off treble. I was doing that in the first couple days of owning my LCD-2 and was getting really bad ear aches. Drop the volume a bit, or change to more detailed headphones, like say.. HD800


----------



## Girls Generation

Detail and rolled off treble doesn't correlate that much, unless you mean treble detail.


----------



## Maxvla

girls generation said:


> Detail and rolled off treble doesn't correlate that much, unless you mean treble detail.



They correlate in my book. A headphone with no treble has no detail.


----------



## figaro69

preproman said:


> Wow - that's a big bullet.  Could have got a First Watt J2 for less money..





preproman said:


> Wow - that's a big bullet.  Could have got a First Watt J2 for less money..


fi


preproman said:


> Wow - that's a big bullet.  Could have got a First Watt J2 for less money..


 first daft J2? Never heard of the dame.


----------



## Solude

Short version of it is the First Watt J2 is a world class low watt amplifier/room heater.


----------



## figaro69

solude said:


> Short version of it is the First Watt J2 is a world class low watt amplifier/room heater.


 jeje...good one...unless you are somehow being serious.


----------



## Solude

Very serious.  The J2 is an incredible amplifier for efficient speakers and inefficient headphones.  It's also very hot, ie room heater.


----------



## figaro69

solude said:


> Very serious.  The J2 is an incredible amplifier for efficient speakers and inefficient headphones.  It's also very hot, ie room heater.


Low watt a la less than 10 watts per channel?


----------



## Girls Generation

Treble isn't the only part of the FR that contains detail... And you're also exaggerating how rolled off the LCD2s are.
  Quote: 





maxvla said:


> They correlate in my book. A headphone with no treble has no detail.


----------



## figaro69

Did my homework. 25 watts per channel. Looks like one of those megaliths from Stonehenge...not eye candy for sure. Still biting the bullet/cyanide pill with the darkstar.


----------



## Maxvla

girls generation said:


> Treble isn't the only part of the FR that contains detail... And you're also exaggerating how rolled off the LCD2s are.



I didn't say LCD-2 has no detail. You made that connection yourself. It has lowered treble and thus lower detail. Most detail does reside in the treble. That is where you get audible sharpness and definition, etc., effects that give boundary to sounds in bass and midrange. Without proper treble you lose the detail that makes the rest into definable sounds and they become blunt incoherent masses.


----------



## figaro69

maxvla said:


> I didn't say LCD-2 has no detail. You made that connection yourself. It has lowered treble and thus lower detail. Most detail does reside in the treble. That is where you get audible sharpness and definition, etc., effects that give boundary to sounds in bass and midrange. Without proper treble you lose the detail that makes the rest into definable sounds and they become blunt incoherent masses.


Especially true with classical music recordings...that's why the LCD sucks with classical while it thrives with rock.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





figaro69 said:


> Did my homework. 25 watts per channel. Looks like one of those megaliths from Stonehenge...not eye candy for sure. Still biting the bullet/cyanide pill with the darkstar.


 
  As much as I love the Dark Star, the J2 stomps it badly...IMO, of course.


----------



## Girls Generation

Quote: 





figaro69 said:


> Especially true with classical music recordings...that's why the LCD sucks with classical while it thrives with rock.


 
   
  Wow, I wouldn't go so far as to say it 'sucks' with classical.
   
  Quote: 





maxvla said:


> I didn't say LCD-2 has no detail. You made that connection yourself. It has lowered treble and thus lower detail. Most detail does reside in the treble. That is where you get audible sharpness and definition, etc., effects that give boundary to sounds in bass and midrange. Without proper treble you lose the detail that makes the rest into definable sounds and they become blunt incoherent masses.


 
  Since when did audible sharpness and definition equate to detail? Maybe your definition of detail and mine are quite different, so let's agree to disagree.
   
  I do agree that the LCD2 has less treble quantity in comparison to other cans like the HD800, but in my opinion, realistically the difference is not quite so _huge_ as you guys make it to be, especially with good aftermarket cables, which I am not going to go into. Also, in my personal opinion, I don't perceive the LCD2 to be that lacking in detail retrieval, unless in a relative context. Descriptions and words online blow things way too much out of proportion. No offense or disrespect intended.


----------



## Solude

The LCD-2 scales less than the HD800.  That's part of the problem.  While on modest gear the two are comparable on technical ability, when scaled up the LCD-2 kind of stay where it was and the HD800 moves up.
   
  It's part of the draw for the LCD-2.  It sound good on nearly anything.
   
  While on that same rig, the HD800 would sound as technically competent but have a top tilted tonal balance.  Or put another way... I loved the LCD-2/3 over the HD800 by a lot until I got the PWD2... now I get it.
   
  This graph will give you a good idea of where terms and instrument fall as far as frequency .


----------



## Maxvla

girls generation said:


> Wow, I wouldn't go so far as to say it 'sucks' with classical.
> 
> Since when did audible sharpness and definition equate to detail? Maybe your definition of detail and mine are quite different, so let's agree to disagree.
> 
> I do agree that the LCD2 has less treble quantity in comparison to other cans like the HD800, but in my opinion, realistically the difference is not quite so _huge_ as you guys make it to be, especially with good aftermarket cables, which I am not going to go into. Also, in my personal opinion, I don't perceive the LCD2 to be that lacking in detail retrieval, unless in a relative context. Descriptions and words online blow things way too much out of proportion. No offense or disrespect intended.



Detail is a collection of definitions grouped together. It's the attributes that combine to give a 'finished' sound. All the 'details' have been done, so it is finished. Much as a paint job is not finished until it has been sanded smooth and clear coated, a sound is not finished until it has the definition and sharpness that makes it sound like something you can recognize. I think perhaps you are confusing detail with texture, which is present at all frequency levels.

Have you heard both LCD-2 and HD800 on a low-fi and hi-fi system? What Solude says is true. And yes, there is a chasm between the LCD-2 and HD800 in regard to detail. I'm not using fancy aftermarket cables either. My HD800 cable is the cheapest balanced cable I could get made and I'm using the stock LCD-2 balanced cable.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Let's not forget that there's detail in recordings in the bass and mids too! Yes, the HD800s give one more details with regards to treble...but for mids/bass, the detail advantage goes to the LCD-X to my ears. 
   
  There's also imaging detail, that goes to the HD800s. So pick your preferences (or both headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## longbowbbs

I am going to end up buying some LCD-2's because I can't listen to them anywhere....


----------



## rated1975

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Detail is a collection of definitions grouped together.


 
  Not so.
  The definitnion of detail;
*-*An individual part or item; a particular.
  Based on the definition, wouldnt detail exist at / in all frequencies? Bass detail? Midrange detail?
  Surely one can hear "details" across the entire FR?
   
   
  Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Without proper treble you lose the detail that makes the rest into definable sounds


 
  Would i be wrong if i substituted "treble" in your post with "bass" ?


----------



## Maxvla

rated1975 said:


> Not so.
> The definitnion of detail;
> *-*An individual part or item; a particular.
> Based on the definition, wouldnt detail exist at / in all frequencies? Bass detail? Midrange detail?
> ...



You can't use dictionary definitions. I said in my post (that you seem to have glossed over) that most detail is in the treble range (not all). And no, if you replaced treble with bass, you would still have a highly detailed sound, just lacking body. It would sound very similar to how most headphones sounded before D7000/LCD-2/Beats changed how people thought headphones could sound.


----------



## Chris_Himself

HD800 is awesome when I owned it for a while (see avatar) but the problem was that it was $1200 and I couldn't listen to it for extended periods of time.. I seriously use cans for like 5 hours straight. I listen at very reasonable volumes coming from a Grado background where the treble makes it so that I don't need to use volume to get detail retrieval.

The LCD-2's are just comfy to listen to and thats why I have them. I actually like HE-5LE, HE-6, and HD800.

Maxvla, I can't get into cable talk haha. I think just a really long night of listening to hot lead guitar solos of the metal persuasion just left me a little fatigued and I should take 5 and watch a movie or something.

So I went to the meet today, Jason Stoddard wasn't able to make it.. I was really looking forward to meeting him. He still graciously provided a BUNCH of stuff. I even borrowed a set of PYST RCA's to use for the duration of the meet.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> HD800 is awesome when I owned it for a while (see avatar) but the problem was that it was $1200 and I couldn't listen to it for extended periods of time.. I seriously use cans for like 5 hours straight. I listen at very reasonable volumes coming from a Grado background where the treble makes it so that I don't need to use volume to get detail retrieval.
> 
> The LCD-2's are just comfy to listen to and thats why I have them. I actually like HE-5LE, HE-6, and HD800.
> 
> ...


 
  Wait, what? The LCD-2s are more comfortable than the HD800s?


----------



## Solude

To listen to, he said


----------



## figaro69

macedonianhero said:


> Wait, what? The LCD-2s are more comfortable than the HD800s?


I love the LCD 2, just not for classical music (I.e.., too warm, rolled off high when highs are so important in classical, and a very narrow soundstage). How anyone can find the LCD 2s comfortable is beyond me. It has a death grip on one's head and is as heavy as a lead helmet. After wearing them for an hour or so my neck, temples, and jaw hurt a bit. Now, my ears never hurt with these phones since they are one mellow, gentle beast sound wise.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





solude said:


> To listen to, he said


 
  Oh...never mind then.


----------



## rated1975

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> You can't use dictionary definitions.


 
   
  So we should use your definition for detail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Details exist across the entire FR, not more in the treble area or less in the bass area as your definition suggests.
  You hear, to quote you, the "most detail" in the treble most likely due to your equipment, but to suggest more detail exists in the treble is wrong.


----------



## Maxvla

No, my definition is rooted in fact. Harmonics make up most of what we hear that defines an instrument/sound source. Very few instruments play into the upper frequencies as their fundamental, yet if you go and listen to a fundamental with no harmonics, it is a sound devoid of definition or detail. A fundamental 440 'A' with no harmonics sounds exactly the same no matter what instrument it is from. The harmonics above 440 define what the sound is from, whether it be a violin or a piano. The most easily definable harmonics reside in the treble and high mids range.


----------



## Girls Generation

After owning the LCD2s for well over a year, I actually find them comfortable, and the HD800's grip too polite when on my head.
   
  And just putting it out there... stock LCD2 cables are horrid sonically... really makes things closed in and lacking detail and treble.
  Ignore above statement if you disagree with cables, thank you.


----------



## figaro69

girls generation said:


> After owning the LCD2s for well over a year, I actually find them comfortable, and the HD800's grip too polite when on my head.


I like polite on top of my head...I even forget they are on my head...the hd800s just get out of the way to let you fully enjoy the music.


----------



## Girls Generation

That's what I thought before my head adjusted. I dont notice my LCD2s at all.


----------



## Chris_Himself

I'm running TOSLINK out of my computer motherboard right now, are transports worth the money? I mean I was listening to some computer rigs that still sounded pretty good straight out of a laptop


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> I'm running TOSLINK out of my computer motherboard right now, are transports worth the money? I mean I was listening to some computer rigs that still sounded pretty good straight out of a laptop


 
  My experience is that it is dependent on the file vs the disc and transport. 24/192 FLAC vs SACD is an interesting afternoon of comparing. I have Fleetwood Mac Tango in the night on SACD and 24/192 FLAC. There is a difference, but I am simply enjoying the chance to air out the HD800's and pick out micro details for the fun of it. You could certainly have it all on your hard drive and never need a transport. As long as the files are good and the DAC is solid you need never touch a disc again.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> I'm running TOSLINK out of my computer motherboard right now, are transports worth the money?


 
   
  Yes if by transport you mean the SPDIF output and not an external CD spinner.  Moving from the motherboard toslink to something with dedicated clock is worth the ~$150 buy in.  You can of course go much higher than that budget permitting.


----------



## Chris_Himself

solude said:


> Yes if by transport you mean the SPDIF output and not an external CD spinner.  Moving from the motherboard toslink to something with dedicated clock is worth the ~$150 buy in.  You can of course go much higher than that budget permitting.




Sigh and to think I considered myself done with hoarding gear a few days ago..


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  This IS Head-Fi....


----------



## figaro69

solude said:


> Very serious.  The J2 is an incredible amplifier for efficient speakers and inefficient headphones.  It's also very hot, ie room heater.


don't see any headphone jacks in the J2. Don't tell me that you would have to connect the HE-6 like a speaker!


----------



## figaro69

preproman said:


> Wow - that's a big bullet.  Could have got a First Watt J2 for less money..


don't know about less money...dark star is 3.5K...J2 appears to be about 4K. Plus, where is the headphone jack in the J2?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





figaro69 said:


> don't know about less money...dark star is 3.5K...J2 appears to be about 4K. Plus, where is the headphone jack in the J2?


 
  It depends really. Generally here's in stock J2.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





figaro69 said:


>





> don't know about less money...dark star is 3.5K...J2 appears to be about 4K. Plus, where is the headphone jack in the J2?


 
   
  Don't kid yourself.  The DS is a speaker amp without speaker taps   And yes buying an HE-6 means accepting that most usable amps are speaker amps.   The list of amps with a headphone jack and enough power reserve is very small. DS, B22, GS-X mk2, Mjolnir... that's it.


----------



## figaro69

paradoxper said:


> It depends really. Generally here's in stock J2


you're right...the internet article I read was either too old or inaccurate. $500 to $600 less is significant, but still, only speaker taps, which I am not crazy about. Could indeed be better than the dark star based on the reviews.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





figaro69 said:


> you're right...the internet article I read was either too old or inaccurate. $500 to $600 less is significant, but still, only speaker taps, which I am not crazy about. Could indeed be better than the dark star based on the reviews.


 
  The Dark Star is still an awesome amp, I think for many of us it's just too much money comparatively to what you could get.
  I really think the DS is one of the best headamps for HE-6 and I extremely enjoyed the T1 on it as well.
   
  Other than that, I feel it's overpriced due to the beaaatuiful casework. The J2 is the best I've ever heard the HE-6,
  however I simply prefer the LCD-3 overall to it. 
   
  While the DS is a fantastic headamp for HE-6 it is not near as good as the plethora of speaker amp options.
   
   
  With that said, I'm sure you'll immensely enjoy the DS.


----------



## figaro69

solude said:


> Don't kid yourself.  The DS is a speaker amp without speaker taps   And yes buying an HE-6 means accepting that most usable amps are speaker amps.   The list of amps with a headphone jack and enough power reserve is very small. DS, B22, GS-X mk2, Mjolnir... that's it.


 my mjolnir clips when I play the dies irae of Verdi's requiem through the HE-6 (I.e., the Robert Shaw telarc recording...this is the piece I use to make sure that an amp has enough juice). The other "clippers" in my stable are the EF-6, the Lyr, and the Burson Soloist. The wild swings of classical music indeed expose the aforementioned amps. By the way, would linking the CD player to the mjolnir via balanced cables result in more power/voltage and prevent the mjolnir from clipping and distorting?


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





figaro69 said:


> you're right...the internet article I read was either too old or inaccurate. $500 to $600 less is significant, but still, only speaker taps, which I am not crazy about. Could indeed be better than the dark star based on the reviews.


 
   
  SoupRKowva compared the *B24 *speaker amp to the Darkstar at a meet last year.  The B24 Killed it.  I had that same B24 in house and compared it to a plethora of other speaker amps and headphone amps.  Plain and simple.  If you want to get the absolute best out of your HE-6 *"Today"* A speaker amp with A+ grade of quality amplification is needed.  So if the B24 killed the Darkstar and that same B24 did only so-so in our HE-6 mini meet. That means the Darkstar is not really in the running *"for me" *
   
  The Mj would be the absolute minimum in terms of a headphone amp I would go for the HE-6.  The truth is the MJ IMO is best suited for LCDs.  It does a kick ass job on them.  
   
  First Watts amps have been reported to sound really good with the HE-6.  Amps like the J2 can be had for sub 3K.   My F1J *at this point going down the rabbit hole* - is the absolute best I've ever heard the HE-6 on - let me tell you, myself and a couple other headfi 'ers have heard these headphones on many, many amps - both speaker and head amps.   
   
  All you need for a speaker amp to act like a headphone amp is this and your done.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





preproman said:


> SoupRKowva compared the *B24 *speaker amp to the Darkstar at a meet last year.  The B24 Killed it.  I had that same B24 in house and compared it to a plethora of other speaker amps and headphone amps.  Plain and simple.  If you want to get the absolute best out of your HE-6 *"Today"* A speaker amp with A+ grade of quality amplification is needed.  So if the B24 killed the Darkstar and that same B24 did only so-so in our HE-6 mini meet. That means the Darkstar is not really in the running *"for me" *
> 
> The Mj would be the absolute minimum in terms of a headphone amp I would go for the HE-6.  The truth is the MJ IMO is best suited for LCDs.  It does a kick ass job on them.
> 
> ...


 
  This is true, and im still confused why you want to replace it with F4s, even on the first watt site he says that the F1 is his most revealing and brutally honest amp he ever made...sounds perfect to me. It also has the least amount of noise of all his amps.


----------



## knmorgan

Does anyone know if Mjolnir switches the headphone and pre-amp outs like the new Asgard 2 supposedly does?  Or does it attempt to drive them simultaneously?  I can't find documentation anywhere (including Schiit's website) that discusses this.


----------



## Solude

Changing the input voltage won't increase the power on tap.  Are you sure it's the amps and not your ears capping out?  With a 2V source, the Mjolnir doesn't clip until you are running the pot wide open.


----------



## Solude

Both outputs are always on.


----------



## Maxvla

@ Preproman

Careful with those transitive properties. They don't always work in audio.


----------



## preproman

Be more specific?


----------



## Maxvla

Because the FW was better than the DS, and the FW came up short in another review, the DS is certain to not be good. That's a transitive property.


----------



## preproman

Coming from more than a few ears I trust and the price tag on said product.  It works for me..


----------



## Solude

Let me put it this way.  The OPA541AP spec sheet is open for all to read.  If you can get through it and still want a DS... have at it.


----------



## bible100

Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> I would have to agree with paradoxper. The Mjolnir is very transparent to source.
> I find it just a little on the brighter side with my Olive 6HD server. But very neutral with the K01.


 

 Agree. Not bright at all with balanced output of my MPS-3. Have you tested a better headphone cable ?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Will I have to deal with those clicks that my Gungnir makes or am I doing something wrong? I'm running TOSLINK from the motherboard of my computer.


----------



## Maxvla

It will click any time it locks a signal.


----------



## Chris_Himself

maxvla said:


> It will click any time it locks a signal.




Time to hide it in the closet and run long XLR's haha. Oh my first world problems...


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





.sup said:


> Does anybody, who owns Mjolnir, also own Auditor/Phonitor? I really enjoy the HE-500 with the Auditor but I am curious if Mjolnir is any better.


 
   
  Bump for this rather old question...


----------



## Taliesin

What do people think of the HD800 paired with the gungnit and mjolnir. Listen to nearly every kind of music, except metal. Was interested ingetting a balanced hd800 for the large soundstage. What does the mjolnir do for the hd800 in terms of highs mids bass. Want mjolnir to have decent bass as i also watch lots of movie on my headphones.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





taliesin said:


> What do people think of the HD800 paired with the gungnit and mjolnir. Listen to nearly every kind of music, except metal. Was interested ingetting a balanced hd800 for the large soundstage. What does the mjolnir do for the hd800 in terms of highs mids bass. Want mjolnir to have decent bass as i also watch lots of movie on my headphones.


 
  The pairing is pretty good.
   
  Even with Mjolnir being such a forward sounding amp I've yet to find the HD800 fatiguing.
   
  Gungnir can come across as being a little harsh per glare. The combo presents some weighty bass besting
  the LCD's, IMO.
   
  I'm comparing Gungnir to some other DACs at the moment and at $700 it's a very good DAC.
   
  With that said, it's clear Gungnir is the bottleneck in the chain


----------



## kiwikaki

audiolab mdac --> mjiolnir --> Hd800 ?


----------



## brunk

kiwikaki said:


> audiolab mdac --> mjiolnir --> Hd800 ?


 or Yulong D18 --> Mjolnir --> HD 800


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  This sounds familiar.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> This sounds familiar.


 
  Fully eating more crow here.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Fully eating more crow here.


 
   
  You've been having a big appetite lately


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> I'm comparing Gungnir to some other DACs at the moment and at $700 it's a very good DAC.
> 
> With that said, it's clear Gungnir is the bottleneck in the chain


 
   
  U srs? I bought it as an end-all DAC.
   
  If you've got some knowledge, perhaps it's time to share with me please


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> U srs? I bought it as an end-all DAC.
> 
> If you've got some knowledge, perhaps it's time to share with me please


 
  And that is perfectly fine.
   
  My thoughts are just comparative to other gear.
   
  I like Gungnir enough that I won't be upgrading until statement.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> And that is perfectly fine.
> 
> My thoughts are just comparative to other gear.
> 
> I like Gungnir enough that I won't be upgrading until statement.


 
   
  Well someone's got more disposable income than me =/
   
  I bust my *** trying to save up for the MjoGun
   
  I find that after a certain point, I stop noticing the difference between DAC's. I think most of the audible difference between Bifrost and Gungnir in my opinion is in the balanced architecture. Perhaps that ODAC fad may have some truth to it. I haven't really heard one though although I am intrigued.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Well someone's got more disposable income than me =/
> 
> I bust my *** trying to save up for the MjoGun
> 
> I find that after a certain point, I stop noticing the difference between DAC's. I think most of the audible difference between Bifrost and Gungnir in my opinion is in the balanced architecture. Perhaps that ODAC fad may have some truth to it. I haven't really heard one though although I am intrigued.


 
  We're all broke either way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I've found the M51 to be better than Gungnir, but it is in subtle ways (but that's the nature of going up the ladder, i.e. diminished returns), however I overall find the M51 a poor value because of pricing in the U.S.
   
  There's always better gear out there and differing preferences. I for one find Gungnir quite good
  and will keep it a while longer.
   
  I'm over the objective crowd, had more than my fill for the day.
   
  If you think there's truth to it, then make an effort to acquire one and find out for yourself.
  ODAC is a good value, nothing more.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> We're all broke either way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I think at a certain level of dac/amp, you're just buying DAC/amp's because you like to shop for them when really you should be playing musical chairs with cans.
   
  I see you have HE-6 and HD800, and I'm sure what youre hearing out of the MjoGun is way more scaled up compared to me and my 2's (with cable). What color is your Q? Mine is that awesome red french silk stuff.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> I think at a certain level of dac/amp, you're just buying DAC/amp's because you like to shop for them when really you should be playing musical chairs with cans.
> 
> I see you have HE-6 and HD800, and I'm sure what youre hearing out of the MjoGun is way more scaled up compared to me and my 2's (with cable). What color is your Q? Mine is that awesome red french silk stuff.


 
  The incremental differences do add up though. It's just a question of if you can value the subtleties or not.
   
  The LCD-2's are still very good and again, based upon preference superior to the LCD-3's, for example. See Solude.
   
  I have had the red and brown silky Q's. I also have some cotton. And now moving to DHC.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> The incremental differences do add up though. It's just a question of if you can value the subtleties or not.
> 
> The LCD-2's are still very good and again, based upon preference superior to the LCD-3's, for example. See Solude.
> 
> I have had the red and brown silky Q's. I also have some cotton. And now moving to DHC.


 
   
  I ain't paying $2000 for like 5% difference (oh boy here come the flames). I've been into cans for a while and I think the LCD-3 could have easily been the 2's if they released a rev 3.
   
  Yeah I have both of their cables in addition to my DIY ones. Both look really nice on my cans.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> I ain't paying $2000 for like 5% difference (oh boy here come the flames). I've been into cans for a while and I think the LCD-3 could have easily been the 2's if they released a rev 3.
> 
> Yeah I have both of their cables in addition to my DIY ones. Both look really nice on my cans.


 
  No, I don't think any flames will head your way. Most of us acknowledge the incremental improvements the LCD-3 offer.
   
   
  I've gone with DHC because I needed a white-ish cable. Steve wouldn't do it. Haha.
   
  All in all it's just an aesthetics choice as I'm having my HD800 stormtrooper-ed out very soon.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> I ain't paying $2000 for like 5% difference (oh boy here come the flames). I've been into cans for a while and I think the LCD-3 could have easily been the 2's if they released a rev 3.
> 
> Yeah I have both of their cables in addition to my DIY ones. Both look really nice on my cans.


 
  If you were really thinking about the LCD-3 I'd suggest just waiting around until their next iteration. When the 3 was released they basically said it was a stepping stone to their next version.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> If you were really thinking about the LCD-3 I'd suggest just waiting around until their next iteration. When the 3 was released they basically said it was a stepping stone to their next version.


 
   
   
  Might be a long time.  The closed backs are the next headphone their planning on releasing. Or I'm I wrong?


----------



## Loevhagen

I guess you are right. Waiting on LCD-4 and not getting the LCD-3 - is well - madness if you like the Audeze house sound.


----------



## formula1

Quote: 





loevhagen said:


> I guess you are right. Waiting on LCD-4 and not getting the LCD-3 - is well - madness if you like the Audeze house sound.


 
   
  Is this for real? i just got the LCD-3 a few months ago.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





formula1 said:


> Is this for real? i just got the LCD-3 a few months ago.


 
  I've had mine since November 2011. So no...the LCD-3s have been out for about a year and a half. Is there an LCD-4? Likely, just like an HD900 or HE-7. When? No one outside of the respective company knows.


----------



## elwappo99

macedonianhero said:


> I've had mine since November 2011. So no...the LCD-3s have been out for about a year and a half. Is there an LCD-4? Likely, just like an HD900 or HE-7. When? No one outside of the respective company knows.




Back when the lcd3 was announced audeze made the pr blunder of saying another unit was being worked on


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> Back when the lcd3 was announced audeze made the pr blunder of saying another unit was being worked on


 
  I remember that. But its been a year and a half and here we are. A new model every few months has virtually killed Audio gd for me.


----------



## paradoxper

Seems to me the closed-back prototype is the main focus.


----------



## Girls Generation

I wonder how they're going to price the LCD4 unless they totally discontinue the LCD3. I can't imagine LCD2 being discontinued and LCD3 moving down a huge price bracket, that'd piss off so many people in such a small market.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> I wonder how they're going to price the LCD4 unless they totally discontinue the LCD3. I can't imagine LCD2 being discontinued and LCD3 moving down a huge price bracket, that'd piss off so many people in such a small market.


 
  And where do they stick the closed-back LCD in all this?


----------



## Girls Generation

Depends on how well performing they think it is I guess, or if they use the Lotus crap. Maybe they'll price it at $1195. Maybe $2195. Who knows.
  Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> And where do they stick the closed-back LCD in all this?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Depends on how well performing they think it is I guess, or if they use the Lotus crap. Maybe they'll price it at $1195. Maybe $2195. Who knows.


 
  Seems like a cluster-****
   
  Unless they offer some kind of send in your LCD-3's and get new driver program*
  people are gonna complain.
   
  Just seems messy unless you price the LCD-4 in the $2400 range
   
  then you could price a closed back in the $1500 range.
   
  And have somewhat of a "balance"....


----------



## Girls Generation

Nah, It'd be too awkward since LCD3 is already 2000, nobody will get the LCD3 since at that price people will just pay up $500 more for the shiny new toy. They'd be overlapping the LCD3 market. LCD2 - $995, LCD2 closed - $1195, LCD3 - $1695, LCD3 closed back - $1945, LCD4 - $2495. ??? Whatever, not expecting anything from Audez'e at this point.
   
  Looking forward to getting the HD800 and hearing it on the Mjo/Gung. I'm genuinely worried that I might like HD800 better and sell the Audezes...
  Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Seems like a cluster-****
> 
> Unless they offer some kind of send in your LCD-3's and get new driver program*
> people are gonna complain.
> ...


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Nah, It'd be too awkward since LCD3 is already 2000, nobody will get the LCD3 since at that price people will just pay up $500 more for the shiny new toy. They'd be overlapping the LCD3 market. LCD2 - $995, LCD2 closed - $1195, LCD3 - $1695, LCD3 closed back - $1945, LCD4 - $2495. ??? Whatever, not expecting anything from Audez'e at this point.
> 
> Looking forward to getting the HD800 and hearing it on the Mjo/Gung. I'm genuinely worried that I might like HD800 better and sell the Audezes...


 
  Join the eat crow club....


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> I remember that. But its been a year and a half and here we are. A new model every few months has virtually* killed Audio gd* for me.


 
   
  *rolls eyes* You mean a new flagship every few months. I gave up trying to keep track of all the different model numbers let alone sonic differences.


----------



## rrahman

I have been using my Mjolnir as a preamp, and it sounds great to me.  I am skeptical that another preamp would benefit my system at all, although tube rolling and having a remote would be nice.  Nonetheless, I have been pretty tempted to invest in an audiophile tube or balanced solid state preamp though.  
   
  Anyone else out there using the Mjolnir as a balanced preamp?
   
  I don't have any experience w/ audiophile preamps. How does it compare to other preamps on the market?
   
  Some of the preamps I have been considering are Primaluna prologue premium/dialogue 3, parasound p3/p7, RWA isabella, Icon Audio LA4 MkIII, Cary Audio Constellation/SL98, ModWright LS100, Vincent Audio SA-T8 and VTL TL 2.5/5.5


----------



## TooPoor

Quick question. How does the Bifrost pair up with the Mjonlnir (until I pull the trigger on a much better DAC) ? Specifically with the HD800's. This is obviously not the end of the rig, I'd just like to upgrade my amp first...


----------



## Argo Duck

^ try putting 'Bifrost' into search this thread. IIRC some used this combination while waiting for the Gungnir.


----------



## Uncle00Jesse

Quote: 





toopoor said:


> Quick question. How does the Bifrost pair up with the Mjonlnir (until I pull the trigger on a much better DAC) ? Specifically with the HD800's. This is obviously not the end of the rig, I'd just like to upgrade my amp first...


 
  I found that the mjolnir is best only in balanced mode. When I had the bifrost, I don't think it did my mjolnir justice. It didnt sound any better than connected to the lyr. When I got the gungnir and went balanced, I heard the amp's full potential.


----------



## Girls Generation

It's probably more among the lines of, when you had the Bifrost, you were hearing the Bifrost. Then when you got the Gungnir, you heard the Gungnir. :|
  Quote: 





uncle00jesse said:


> I found that the mjolnir is best only in balanced mode. When I had the bifrost, I don't think it did my mjolnir justice. It didnt sound any better than connected to the lyr. When I got the gungnir and went balanced, I heard the amp's full potential.


----------



## dermott

At the price point of the Gungir, is it the hands down way to go to pair with the Mjolnir? The Yulong D18 seems like a fine fit. Are there already comments on this comparison (Gungnir vs. D18) in this monster thread?


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Nah, It'd be too awkward since LCD3 is already 2000, nobody will get the LCD3 since at that price people will just pay up $500 more for the shiny new toy. They'd be overlapping the LCD3 market. LCD2 - $995, LCD2 closed - $1195, LCD3 - $1695, LCD3 closed back - $1945, LCD4 - $2495. ??? Whatever, not expecting anything from Audez'e at this point.
> 
> Looking forward to getting the HD800 and hearing it on the Mjo/Gung. I'm genuinely worried that I might like HD800 better and sell the Audezes...


 
   
  Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Join the eat crow club....


 
   
  I still prefer the LCD-3s over the HD800s. Not by a huge margin, but enough for them to be my #2 go to headphone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> *rolls eyes* You mean a new flagship every few months. I gave up trying to keep track of all the different model numbers let alone sonic differences.


 
  Exactly. Hard to keep up. I can't track their product listings either.


----------



## brunk

dermott said:


> At the price point of the Gungir, is it the hands down way to go to pair with the Mjolnir? The Yulong D18 seems like a fine fit. Are there already comments on this comparison (Gungnir vs. D18) in this monster thread?


 I'm not sure if there's been a comparison of the two or not. However, I do have the D18 paired with the Mjolnir and they are amazing together. Comparing the 2 DACs in general, I believe alot more care in component selection for quality (not to keep cost down) went into the D18. There's also a few other things Yulong took in his approach that is harder to implement for sake of quality sound. The D18 will have lower jitter than the Gungnir too, since he uses the Sabre DACs own SPDIF input. Gungnir uses a seperate clocking system, which allows for a lower quality/jittery signal to lock onto. The downside of the D18 is that it has no USB, and you need a good SPDIF signal. The downside of the Gungnir is higher jitter and less focus on quality vs keeping costs down. Yulong made the decision to keep USB out of the D18 since theres a plethora of competent USB/SPDIF converters available and was able to put that savings into component selection. One look inside the Gungnir vs. D18 tells you that the D18 is a clear winner. That said, if you absolutely must have USB, go with Gungnir. Otherwise, spend savings of the D18 for a USB/SPDIF converter resulting in the same thing, but most likely resulting in a higher quality signal.

EDIT: I forgot to mention, the D18 runs NOS all through 24/192, not sure if Gungnir does the same or not.


----------



## rawrster

uncle00jesse said:


> I found that the mjolnir is best only in balanced mode. When I had the bifrost, I don't think it did my mjolnir justice. It didnt sound any better than connected to the lyr. When I got the gungnir and went balanced, I heard the amp's full potential.



I wouldn't say it's better balanced but rather the gungnir is the better dac


----------



## dermott

Quote: 





brunk said:


> I'm not sure if there's been a comparison of the two or not. However, I do have the D18 paired with the Mjolnir and they are amazing together. Comparing the 2 DACs in general, I believe alot more care in component selection for quality (not to keep cost down) went into the D18. There's also a few other things Yulong took in his approach that is harder to implement for sake of quality sound. The D18 will have lower jitter than the Gungnir too, since he uses the Sabre DACs own SPDIF input. Gungnir uses a seperate clocking system, which allows for a lower quality/jittery signal to lock onto. The downside of the D18 is that it has no USB, and you need a good SPDIF signal. The downside of the Gungnir is higher jitter and less focus on quality vs keeping costs down. Yulong made the decision to keep USB out of the D18 since theres a plethora of competent USB/SPDIF converters available and was able to put that savings into component selection. One look inside the Gungnir vs. D18 tells you that the D18 is a clear winner. That said, if you absolutely must have USB, go with Gungnir. Otherwise, spend savings of the D18 for a USB/SPDIF converter resulting in the same thing, but most likely resulting in a higher quality signal.
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to mention, the D18 runs NOS all through 24/192, not sure if Gungnir does the same or not.


 
  Thanks for this. Yeah, I am not really concerned or have need for the USB. I was thinking more about the sound signature to compliment the Mjolnir (to smooth things out a bit). It appears the common opinion is that the Mjolnir is less romantic and more detail driven, so something like the D18 might land the stack's overall signature in the sweet spot for both fatigue free listening along with no compromises on detail retrieval. Thinking about D18 > Mjolnir > HE-500.


----------



## purrin

Mjolnir as speaker amp.


----------



## longbowbbs

Looking good with the DIY speakers, Purrin! How do they sound with the Mjolnir?


----------



## paradoxper

What's on the bottom shelf, Purrin?


----------



## Maxvla

speaker amp and a power conditioner iirc.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> speaker amp and a power conditioner iirc.


 
  Smart-ass.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ment specifically what.


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Looking good with the DIY speakers, Purrin! How do they sound with the Mjolnir?


 
   
  It actually sounds really good. Good bass control, extended highs (for a wide-range speaker), lots of plankton, and a very involving listen.
   
  I initially had the Mjolnir has a pre-amp feeding the Crest CA-2. After I confirmed with Jason that the Mjolnir wouldn't melt with a 8+ ohm load (the Fostex drivers), I wanted to give it a shot. Naturally, it sounds _much _better straight out of the Molnir than the Crest - less crap in the way. Plenty of juice and sufficient gain considering the speakers are 93-94db efficient.
   
  The silver thing on the bottom is a cheap Belkin power strip / conditioner. I think of it as a fancy power strip which turns on the equipment in the right order.


----------



## Girls Generation

Wow if the Mjonlir sounds good with the BK16 without the Crest, I'm putting in the order for it now.


----------



## purrin

The Mjolnir sounds way better than the Crest. The CA-2 maybe has a hair bit more apparent bass extension and control, but we are splitting hairs - talking about 2-3%. (For reference, the EC Super 7 with the BK-16 kit had wooly bass. Too much so for my tastes.) The CA-2 output is rather dead and lifeless, even though it's got gobs of power, compared to the Mjolnir. It's all about microdynamics and plankton for me which keeps things involving. I did think the CA-2 sounded pretty good - that is until I got the crazy idea to run the speakers from the headphone jacks of the Mjolnir. The Mjolnir hasn't blown up yet and it doesn't seem too hot either.
   
  I am using EQ (JRiver with EasyQ plug-in) for the Fostex kit BTW - based on measurements at the listening position.


----------



## brunk

purrin said:


> Mjolnir as speaker amp.


Nice setup  i have some yamaha HS80M studio monitors hooked to my mjolnir. Thanks again schiit for the pre outs.


----------



## commtrd

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Faint praise. It's higher bias than the 300W Stereophile Recommended Components (B-Class) speaker amps I used to design.
> 
> Name me something else near the price anywhere near that level. There's nothing out there. Name me something else near the price with a circlotron-style topology. There's nothing out there. Mjolnir doesn't have to apologize to anyone. When I said all of our new products would be "one and only," that's exactly what I meant.
> 
> ...


----------



## eantala

i got my mjolnir coming in friday , anxious to see how it pairs with my LCD2.2 , I already got a Q cable with 4 pin xlr.  
  I can also use that same cable with my he500(currently using with lafigaro 339 ) since I picked up the earring adapters from Q, haven't heard much of the mjolnir + he500 combo and if that works well.
   
  So how much am I losing but not having a balanced dac? (currently have a unbalanced havana).


----------



## BokononVolta

Has anyone tried to drive IEMs with Mjolnir? I know its way overkill, but am curious if I should get some balanced cables for my JH Audios to at least try...?
thanks



souprknowva said:


> It drives my JH-13s beautifully. But I don't have balanced cables to compare to the mjolnir with them. The only full sized cans I have are the LCD-3 and the he-6, and with them it's not even a comparison. The d2 can't really drive either of the orthos particularly well


----------



## Maxvla

Balancing doesn't do anything for IEMs in my experience.


----------



## rawrster

Quote: 





eantala said:


> i got my mjolnir coming in friday , anxious to see how it pairs with my LCD2.2 , I already got a Q cable with 4 pin xlr.
> I can also use that same cable with my he500(currently using with lafigaro 339 ) since I picked up the earring adapters from Q, haven't heard much of the mjolnir + he500 combo and if that works well.
> 
> So how much am I losing but not having a balanced dac? (currently have a unbalanced havana).


 
  It depends more on the quality dac imo. I have a Anedio D1 and Yulong D18. The D1 is unbalanced while the D18 is balanced. I would say the D1 is superior connected via RCA than the D18 via XLR. While they are both good dacs the D1 is on a higher level. Of course I don't have anything comparable that is balanced and unbalanced so not sure if that helps much.


----------



## eantala

I got my mnoljir on Friday, out of the box it sounded a little rough and edgy I've have been running it 24/7 for the last 3 days so it sounds a bit smoother.  
  But I did hear good potential in it.  I wonder how long before it mellows out completely and I can evaluate it.
   
  I'm really surprised though this amp hardly gets warm to the touch, I had the Asgard and that used to run quite warm after an hour.
  Only the bottom of the amp seems to get warm, is the Mjolnir not biased that much into class A?


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





eantala said:


> i got my mjolnir coming in friday , anxious to see how it pairs with my LCD2.2 , I already got a Q cable with 4 pin xlr.
> I can also use that same cable with my he500(currently using with lafigaro 339 ) since I picked up the earring adapters from Q, haven't heard much of the mjolnir + he500 combo and if that works well.
> 
> So how much am I losing but not having a balanced dac? (currently have a unbalanced havana).


 
   
  Mojo + HE500 is a great combo, I honestly don't know if I would go for any other (unless you want tubes, or throw in a power amp at the end) if you like the HE-500.
   
  You are losing out a tiny bit on the space and low level detail retrieval aspects without a balanced DAC. The Mojo did respond when I connected balanced inputs from my two balanced DACs (compared to the SE outputs of those DACs.) It's not a big deal or something to get neurotic about. Enjoying music is better than OCD.
   
  Quote: 





eantala said:


> I got my mnoljir on Friday, out of the box it sounded a little rough and edgy I've have been running it 24/7 for the last 3 days so it sounds a bit smoother.
> But I did hear good potential in it.  I wonder how long before it mellows out completely and I can evaluate it.


 
   
  Just leave it on. I leave it on all the time, or at least power it up 8 hours before I plan on listening to it.


----------



## eantala

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Mojo + HE500 is a great combo, I honestly don't know if I would go for any other (unless you want tubes, or throw in a power amp at the end) if you like the HE-500.
> 
> You are losing out a tiny bit on the space and low level detail retrieval aspects without a balanced DAC. The Mojo did respond when I connected balanced inputs from my two balanced DACs (compared to the SE outputs of those DACs.) It's not a big deal or something to get neurotic about. Enjoying music is better than OCD.
> 
> ...


 
  ha you really know your stuff and must be a mind reader.  I know the LCD's and the mjolnir were suppose to be the cat's meow.  but  when I listened something sounded off to me and bothered me so that I didnt want to listen too much to that combo (maybe because the amp is quite new).  
  But when I hooked up the he500s I could immediately tell the amp had real potential, the tiimbre of instruments sounded very good.  
  hopefully it comes around with the LCDs too because I really love the hd500s with the lafigaro 339.  
  I got the mjolnir with the LCDs in mind but we'll see how it goes.    
   
  sometimes things you expect to work out don't and sometimes unexpected combos work better. All these amps and headphones, I feel like a matchmaker!!


----------



## purrin

I do try to read minds, or at least ascertain where someone in coming from, taking into consideration of their gear.
   
  Some LCD2.2s do have a little bit of treble ringing and/or rough response. I don't know if this is what you are hearing. Despite the LCD2.2's shelved down treble, some people can still hear (and don't like) this uneven treble. In order to have smoother more refined treble, you need to give Audeze more money and upgrade to the LCD3. The problem with the Mojo may be that it's too dogmatically vigilant. It's not as forgiving compared to some tube amps.
   
  I don't believe in burn-in that much, but I did feel the Mjolnir sounded much smoother and more detailed over time (and after it warms up). It could have been me adjusting to its sound however.
   
  Curious: How long have you owned the LCD2s? Did you (not) like them with the 339?


----------



## maxmays1

Has anyone tried the German Maestro 450's(charter oaks) on either the Mjolnir or BHA-1?


----------



## eantala

Quote: 





purrin said:


> I do try to read minds, or at least ascertain where someone in coming from, taking into consideration of their gear.
> 
> Some LCD2.2s do have a little bit of treble ringing and/or rough response. I don't know if this is what you are hearing. Despite the LCD2.2's shelved down treble, some people can still hear (and don't like) this uneven treble. In order to have smoother more refined treble, you need to give Audeze more money and upgrade to the LCD3. The problem with the Mojo may be that it's too dogmatically vigilant. It's not as forgiving compared to some tube amps.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I've had the LCD2.2's for 1.5 years.  I really haven't tried them with the 339 as I heard it wasn't a a good combination. I thought solid state (v200 or Mjolnir) was the way to go or you don't get much drive or oomph from them , but I'll give it a try tonight.
  I'd really like to get a LCD3 but Im so satisfied with hd650/crack and 339/he500, its hard to justify 3 separate rigs.


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





eantala said:


> I've had the LCD2.2's for 1.5 years.  I really haven't tried them with the 339 as I heard it wasn't a a good combination. I thought solid state (v200 or Mjolnir) was the way to go or you don't get much drive or oomph from them , but I'll give it a try tonight.
> I'd really like to get a LCD3 but Im so satisfied with hd650/crack and 339/he500, its hard to justify 3 separate rigs.


 
   
  It's possible you may simply not like the LCD2.2's tonal balance if you still don't like them from the Mjolnir. (The HD650/crack combos I've heard have been excellent BTW.) The other possibility may be that your LCD2s may have degraded to a "veiled" sounding state. My friends Ringingears and Questhate experienced this with their LCD2.2s, which they have also owned for a while. They sent their LCD2s in to Audeze for a check up, and Audeze took care of them with replaced drivers.


----------



## commtrd

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Detail is a collection of definitions grouped together. It's the attributes that combine to give a 'finished' sound. All the 'details' have been done, so it is finished. Much as a paint job is not finished until it has been sanded smooth and clear coated, a sound is not finished until it has the definition and sharpness that makes it sound like something you can recognize. I think perhaps you are confusing detail with texture, which is present at all frequency levels.
> 
> Have you heard both LCD-2 and HD800 on a low-fi and hi-fi system? What Solude says is true. And yes, there is a chasm between the LCD-2 and HD800 in regard to detail. I'm not using fancy aftermarket cables either. My HD800 cable is the cheapest balanced cable I could get made and I'm using the stock LCD-2 balanced cable.


 
  So the Sen. HD800 is generally thought to be superior over the LCD 2's or 3's? From reading many threads it would appear the only other cans worthy of consideration would be the HD800 or HE6. With a huge emphasis on the HD800. Almost all comparisons involve the HD800 by a huge margin. This would seem to imply that the HD800 phones are the ones to buy since they are the gold standard in practically every comparison? 
   
   
  I just got a set of Audeze LCD 2.2 and plan on listening to everything on them. I expect those cans with the Mjolnir/Gungnir will be good enough for me. Someday way in the future may pick up some HD800's to compare to the LCD2's.


----------



## rrahman

Quote: 





commtrd said:


> So the Sen. HD800 is generally thought to be superior over the LCD 2's or 3's? From reading many threads it would appear the only other cans worthy of consideration would be the HD800 or HE6. With a huge emphasis on the HD800. Almost all comparisons involve the HD800 by a huge margin. This would seem to imply that the HD800 phones are the ones to buy since they are the gold standard in practically every comparison?
> 
> 
> I just got a set of Audeze LCD 2.2 and plan on listening to everything on them. I expect those cans with the Mjolnir/Gungnir will be good enough for me. Someday way in the future may pick up some HD800's to compare to the LCD2's.


 
  I wouldn't say this is the case.  I don't think there is a general consensus on which headphone is better, each headphone has very large followings and excels at different things.  The only reason everything is compared to the HD800 is because of the three headphones you mention its the oldest and most well known.  I personally favor the LCD3 over hd800, so much so that I sold my hd800 after purchasing the LCD3.


----------



## superotaku

I've been using my Mjolnir/Gungnir and LCD2's for just over 2 weeks and after a good 50-75 hours it sounds really good.  At first I was really disappointed and could barely listen to the combo, but now I love it.  Part of this was getting used to the overall signature of a balanced system.  
   
  I'm really curious to see how the HE500's sound in this set up.


----------



## disastermouse

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Mojo + HE500 is a great combo, I honestly don't know if I would go for any other (unless you want tubes, or throw in a power amp at the end) if you like the HE-500.
> 
> You are losing out a tiny bit on the space and low level detail retrieval aspects without a balanced DAC. The Mojo did respond when I connected balanced inputs from my two balanced DACs (compared to the SE outputs of those DACs.) It's not a big deal or something to get neurotic about. Enjoying music is better than OCD.
> 
> ...


 
  What balanced cables are you using with your HE-500?  The cheapest I can find are the actual HiFiMan Balanced cables ($150).  Is something else required to make the HE-500 sound good with this amp?  It's a bonus that the HiFiMan Balanced Cables come with a 1/4" adaptor.


----------



## JeffA

Does anyone have recent information as to when we can expect Schiit to release their Statement amps? The last I heard from Schiit (at last summer's hifi show in Orange County) was that we should expect an announcement last October. Obviously, that did not happen.


----------



## Girls Generation

Expect fall.
  Quote: 





jeffa said:


> Does anyone have recent information as to when we can expect Schiit to release their Statement amps? The last I heard from Schiit (at last summer's hifi show in Orange County) was that we should expect an announcement last October. Obviously, that did not happen.


----------



## Girls Generation

Chris Himself has cheap cables. HE500 might benefit from jergpads.
  Quote: 





disastermouse said:


> What balanced cables are you using with your HE-500?  The cheapest I can find are the actual HiFiMan Balanced cables ($150).  Is something else required to make the HE-500 sound good with this amp?  It's a bonus that the HiFiMan Balanced Cables come with a 1/4" adaptor.


----------



## Girls Generation

HE500 sounds great with this set up, I didn't like the HE500 before I heard it on my Mjo/Gung. They're really close to the LCD2 and none is better than the other, except LCD2 is more expensive, but more comfortable imo.
  Quote: 





superotaku said:


> I've been using my Mjolnir/Gungnir and LCD2's for just over 2 weeks and after a good 50-75 hours it sounds really good.  At first I was really disappointed and could barely listen to the combo, but now I love it.  Part of this was getting used to the overall signature of a balanced system.
> 
> I'm really curious to see how the HE500's sound in this set up.


----------



## Girls Generation

That's a terrible way of reasoning. Nothing is superior to the other because it all comes down to personal preference. HD800 is just really well known as rrahman said, so it's going to get more comparisons than others. Nothing implies they are the gold standard.
  Quote: 





commtrd said:


> So the Sen. HD800 is generally thought to be superior over the LCD 2's or 3's? From reading many threads it would appear the only other cans worthy of consideration would be the HD800 or HE6. With a huge emphasis on the HD800. Almost all comparisons involve the HD800 by a huge margin. This would seem to imply that the HD800 phones are the ones to buy since they are the gold standard in practically every comparison?
> 
> 
> I just got a set of Audeze LCD 2.2 and plan on listening to everything on them. I expect those cans with the Mjolnir/Gungnir will be good enough for me. Someday way in the future may pick up some HD800's to compare to the LCD2's.


 
   
  I'm selling my LCD3 because I like my LCD2 better, but prefer the HD800 over both. Personal preference.  Cheers
  Quote: 





rrahman said:


> I wouldn't say this is the case.  I don't think there is a general consensus on which headphone is better, each headphone has very large followings and excels at different things.  The only reason everything is compared to the HD800 is because of the three headphones you mention its the oldest and most well known.  I personally favor the LCD3 over hd800, so much so that I sold my hd800 after purchasing the LCD3.


----------



## disastermouse

girls generation said:


> Chris Himself has cheap cables. HE500 might benefit from jergpads.



I was asking Currawong. Jergpad requires destroying my velours to modify the pleathers, so I'm not really interested.


----------



## Girls Generation

All part of modding. But look into it more, see what kind of sound it gives. It might bring enough confidence for a truly better sound that you might take the risk and try it. :| 
  Quote: 





disastermouse said:


> I was asking Currawong. Jergpad requires destroying my velours to modify the pleathers, so I'm not really interested.


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





disastermouse said:


> What balanced cables are you using with your HE-500?  The cheapest I can find are the actual HiFiMan Balanced cables ($150).  Is something else required to make the HE-500 sound good with this amp?  It's a bonus that the HiFiMan Balanced Cables come with a 1/4" adaptor.


 
   
  I re-terminated the HiFiMan copper cables to balanced. And also the jergpads. The jergpads give the the HE500 a little bit more "Audeze", that is muscle down in the low bass and also open them up in the treble. Wider stage and a bit more air.


----------



## disastermouse

I meant Purrin, not Currawong....weird that I typed the other.  Thanks for the reply, Purrin.


----------



## superotaku

I just picked up a used Moon Audio Silver Dragon V3 (silver conductor) cable for my LCD2's and find that it makes a pretty big difference over my Toxic Cable Black Widow (copper conductor).  They're both great but there's enough of a change that I can switch back and forth depending on what I'm listening to.  So yeah, if you can try different cable materials you might be happier.


----------



## BokononVolta

Just upgraded myself to the Mjolnir this week, so thought I would chime in my praise as well.  I am using the HifiMan HE-4.  I was previously on the Schiit Valhalla (which probably was more suited for my previous DT990 600 ohms anyway) but the different between the two (and upgrade to the HifiMan Balanced cable) was noticeable.  I initially kept my Bifrost (since my Gungnir didn't arrive at the same time).  Using the Bifrost on the two amps with the HE-4s, I noticed that everything increased.  The most noticeable for me was the increase in mid-bass and mid-treble.  I think the treble extension might have been pretty similar for me between the two amps, but you could feel that there was more "force" behind the Mjolnir. When I turned the volume up, it got more exciting rather than more thin and prone to distortion.  Again, the Valhalla probably wasn't a very good match.  
   
  The following day my Gungnir arrived and I got to swap out the Bifrost and go balanced.  I'll post those impressions over in that thread....


----------



## bible100

Quote: 





superotaku said:


> I just picked up a used Moon Audio Silver Dragon V3 (silver conductor) cable for my LCD2's and find that it makes a pretty big difference over my Toxic Cable Black Widow (copper conductor).  They're both great but there's enough of a change that I can switch back and forth depending on what I'm listening to.


 
   
  Exciting, I also have a black widow from Franck and find it wonderful over Mjorlnir and LCD2.  
  Would you be agree with these ?
   
   
  
   


> - black widow is more body, textured than the stock cable. Even if stock is more body than white widow as you told yourself.
> - At the opposite, the White should be faster with more detailled trebbles compared to the Black.


----------



## superotaku

Quote: 





bible100 said:


> Exciting, I also have a black widow from Franck and find it wonderful over Mjorlnir and LCD2.
> Would you be agree with these ?


 
   
  Yeah, I find the Black Widow to be warmer than the Silver Dragon V3 and better suited to certain recordings (ie: classic rock).  I really like the Silver Dragon V3 for pushing the voices up a bit and taking away the Audeze's warmth/darkness for other recordings.  Last night I was listening to the Cure best of album and V3 was amazing with it.


----------



## mac336

anyone using the mjolnir as a preamp for speakers ?
   
  does it color the sound in any way ?  and how is the sensitivity of the volume knob


----------



## purrin

mac336 said:


> anyone using the mjolnir as a preamp for speakers ?


 

   
  Yes. I've used the Mojo as both a preamp and integrated amp (it will drive high-efficiency) for speakers.
   
     
  Quote:


mac336 said:


> does it color the sound in any way ?


 

   
  Not that I could tell. The Mjolnir as pre-amp has a much less characteristic sound than the Mjolnir driving headphones. I presume because as a pre-amp, the Mjolnir gets to handle a much easier load.
   

 Quote: 





mac336 said:


> and how is the sensitivity of the volume knob


 

   
  It depends on your amp's gain. The sensitivity of the volume knob has been good (wide range - typically at 11 o'clock) with two amps I've tried with it.


----------



## mac336

thanks. 
   
  so in terms of sound quality, there should be no disadvantage in using the mjolnir as a pre-amp for speakers (as opposed to a dedicated pre amp)  ?


----------



## rrahman

I have been using the Mjolnir as my speaker preamp and it sounds pretty transparent, just like my built in preamp on my Wyred4Sound Dac 2.  Also a very significant step up from the Lyr.  With regard to value as a balanced headphone amp + speaker preamp, I think the Mjolnir is unmatched.  Then again, though, I have only heard a few preamps.
   
  Still waiting on statement though... 
   
  Out of curiosity who else is waiting on the statement amp?


----------



## 45longcolt

I too am waiting on the statement amp (and DAC, for that matter.) Big question on the statement - tubes or transistors?
   
  Right now, I'm leaning very much to the glass bottle side. Because as much as I dig the Mjolnir, I sometimes long for the sitting-by-the-fire-on-a-crisp-fall-evening-sipping-a-single-malt warmth that only tubes can provide. The Mjolnir, far all its addictive excitement, is about as warm and cuddly as Vladimir Putin. And just as effective.
   
  I plan to buttonhole Jason at THEShow Newport next month, and try to pin him down as to when he plans to make his next raid on my wallet.
   
  And while we're talking about using Schiit in the speakers system, the Gungnir DAC has been really enjoyable. Again, not warm or fuzzy, but boy does it bring out the details and throw a soundstage.
   
  Oh, and Rrahman, I like your avatar.


----------



## paradoxper

Waiting on statement amp (SS) and DAC.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Waiting on statement amp (SS) and DAC.


 
   
  Me too! But only because I plan on snatching up a Mjolnir / Gungnir


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> Me too! But only because I plan on snatching up a Mjolnir / Gungnir


 
  LOL!


----------



## eantala

my Mjolnir is picking up some fm radio station anyone know how to eliminate,
  it really sucks during quiet passages!


----------



## walteroly

I just ordered the Mjolnir / Gungnir to go with my iBasso DX100 and LCD-2. My decision to get this Schiit combo was based, partly, on the positive comments in this thread. Looking forward to hearing my LCD-2 in fully balanced mode, and with some REAL power behind them. Also considered the Burson Conductor and the Bryston BHA-1. I figured I couldn't go wrong with any one one of these three, but in the end this Schitt combo seemed like the best for me. This is my first dedicated headphone amp.
  Not to be picky, but you'd think Schiit would throw in the XLR interconnects for free when you ordered their top-of-the-line combo.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Waiting on statement amp (SS) and DAC.


 
   
  Yup me to.  Might as well get both.  Both should be less than the LAu.  IMO that amp is way overpriced.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Yup me to.  Might as well get both.  Both should be less than the LAu.  IMO that amp is way overpriced.


 
  I agree. Could be due to dealer margins, but still. I'm not seeing a reasonable explanation for its price otherwise,
  but am in the minority on that one, I suppose.


----------



## dleblanc343

Quote: 





eantala said:


> my Mjolnir is picking up some fm radio station anyone know how to eliminate,
> it really sucks during quiet passages!


 
  First, make sure not to have it jumbled up with a bunch of other electronics/ cables. Also, make sure you're using at least a power bar but ideally a line conditioner to have it grounded and avoid signal noise.
   
  Changing the power chord can also help but that's not as dramatic.


----------



## 45longcolt

Quote: 





eantala said:


> my Mjolnir is picking up some fm radio station anyone know how to eliminate,
> it really sucks during quiet passages!


 
   
  According to a buddy who also has a Mjolnir, what you really need is an isolation transformer. A power conditioner won't do it.
   
  Although, to get a radio station would seem to indicate that _something, _a big hairy cat's cradle of cables and power cords perhaps, is acting like an antenna.
   
  Unless, of course, your gear is unintentionally intercepting the feed from an NSA surveillance operation...
   
  If you're a DIY type, you could get some copper screen and build a Faraday cage around the unit. But this is only possible if you're a bachelor.


----------



## Erukian

Quote: 





45longcolt said:


> But this is only possible if you're a bachelor.


 
  lol


----------



## technica18

Can you guys recommend a good isolation transformer? I have some buzzing with my amps and I'm hoping this will take care of that. The only one I've found so far is the Tripp Lite IS500 or the IS500HG. Any comments would be a big help.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





technica18 said:


> Can you guys recommend a good isolation transformer? I have some buzzing with my amps and I'm hoping this will take care of that. The only one I've found so far is the Tripp Lite IS500 or the IS500HG. Any comments would be a big help.


 
  I'd personally go with a Jensen but the Tripp Lite is also solid. Linky


----------



## NevilleM

Hello the thread.
My Mjolnir has been a room ornament for the last two weeks. Made it out to Hifi Lounge with my amp and spent a happy few hours comparing balanced phones. In preparation I also read the 2600 posts on this thread (and others) - a mostly enjoyable experience.
My LCD-2s arrive midweek!
Going to the Head-fi London Show next Saturday. Hope to hear some Toxic cables and meet some interesting people.

Arrived


----------



## Saraguie

Mine is incoming tomorrow


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Mine is incoming tomorrow


 
   
   
I hope you gat a pair of LCD something to go with it....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  My bad - I see now you have the LCD-3s  Really good choice..


----------



## Gustav Mahler

My Mjolnir has been burning non-stop since mid-March and I'm loving it.  I feed it from an MSB Power DAC.  I first started listening to it with HE 500's.  They've been getting a little dusty since I got my AKG K340s back from Larry Dale a couple of weeks ago.  This seems like a great pairing.
   
  Cheers!
   
  Gustav


----------



## Saraguie

The sound is really good. I understand now what all of you have been saying.
   
  I do have a problem and that is a hiss/distortion/static like low noise which is always present. The first FAQ in the manual says to use a 3 into 2 prong adaptor. I used this one and it made no difference.
   

   
  I switched back to the SE cable, and tried the Hornet to see if it was the DAC or MBP or cables, dead silent.
   
  Any ideas? I wrote Schiit support and explained it.


----------



## 45longcolt

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> .
> I do have a problem and that is a hiss/distortion/static like low noise which is always present. The first FAQ in the manual says to use a 3 into 2 prong adaptor. I used this one and it made no difference.
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  How old is your house, and how good is the wiring? I had an intermittent noise on my Mjolnir, sometimes one channel and sometimes both. Turned out to be the use of a dimmer switch, three rooms away. If there is any schmutz on the lines (or anywhere in your system) the Mjolnir will reveal it.
   
  I use a power conditioner, but that doesn't filter out the dimmer noise. An isolation transformer has been suggested, but for now I just make sure the dimmer is off. That's the price of running a Mjolnir, along with heightened awareness of tape hiss, turntable noise when playing vinyl, and other distractions.
   
  The upsides we know. Especially through the LCD-3s. I have that combo (along with the Gungnir,) and every listening session is a thrill ride.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> The sound is really good. I understand now what all of you have been saying.
> 
> I do have a problem and that is a hiss/distortion/static like low noise which is always present. The first FAQ in the manual says to use a 3 into 2 prong adaptor. I used this one and it made no difference.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





45longcolt said:


> How old is your house, and how good is the wiring? I had an intermittent noise on my Mjolnir, sometimes one channel and sometimes both. Turned out to be the use of a dimmer switch, three rooms away. If there is any schmutz on the lines (or anywhere in your system) the Mjolnir will reveal it.
> 
> I use a power conditioner, but that doesn't filter out the dimmer noise. An isolation transformer has been suggested, but for now I just make sure the dimmer is off. That's the price of running a Mjolnir, along with heightened awareness of tape hiss, turntable noise when playing vinyl, and other distractions.
> 
> The upsides we know. Especially through the LCD-3s. I have that combo (along with the Gungnir,) and every listening session is a thrill ride.


 
  The house is 13 years old and is full of dimmer switches around 20. I don't know how many for sure are on that particular grid but at lest two. I can make sure all the dimmers are off, don't think that would be a problem when using the Mjolnir. Will try that today and post the results.  Thank you for the help.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





45longcolt said:


> How old is your house, and how good is the wiring? I had an intermittent noise on my Mjolnir, sometimes one channel and sometimes both. Turned out to be the use of a dimmer switch, three rooms away. If there is any schmutz on the lines (or anywhere in your system) the Mjolnir will reveal it.


 
  The dimmer in the room seems to be what caused the problem. I say seems because I was able to duplicate and erase by shutting one of the dimmers in the room off and on. And then I could not make it happen even with all the lights a~blazing  Thanks again Gun.


----------



## zackzack

Any chance they include a Single-Ended output in future update of Mjolnir?
  Not all headphones users own just Balanced Gear. How about their Grado,
  their mid range AKG & Sennheisers? And many do not want to maintain
  2 separate amps. Bryston gives their customers 2 options and that does 
  not compromise the quality of their balanced amps (although truth be told
  the BHA-1 is seriously overpriced)


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





zackzack said:


> Any chance they include a Single-Ended output in future update of Mjolnir?
> Not all headphones users own just Balanced Gear. How about their Grado,
> their mid range AKG & Sennheisers? And many do not want to maintain
> 2 separate amps. Bryston gives their customers 2 options and that does
> ...


 
  As of now and most likely for a while (if not permanently,) no. If you want SE and balanced look to the Schiit statement amp.
   
  And fwiw many people do feel Bryston compromised the quality of their amp. Meaning, many feel it's an extreme disappointment running SE.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote:  





> How about their Grado, their mid range AKG & Sennheisers?


 
  Grado sells headphones with balanced termination--just ask. Also, they'll convert your current ones, too. Most Grados have 4 conductor cables, so its an easy changeover.
   
  Midrange AKG depends on which one--K701 are an easy retermination. K550s have to be completely recabled.
   
  Sennheiser 600/650/700/800 all have detachable cables that are easy to simply reterminate, or there are about ten billion aftermarket cables available.
   
  We always have balanced Senns, Grados, AKGs, and Beyers at shows.


----------



## zackzack

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> As of now and most likely for a while (if not permanently,) no. If you want SE and balanced look to the Schiit statement amp.
> 
> And fwiw many people do feel Bryston compromised the quality of their amp. Meaning, many feel it's an extreme disappointment running SE.


 
   
  Is this true? Isn't The Statement Amp supposed to be a 50-watt/channel speaker amp?
  If yes, that's great!


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





zackzack said:


> Is this true? Isn't The Statement Amp supposed to be a 50-watt/channel speaker amp?
> If yes, that's great!


 
Linky


----------



## bbbonthemoon

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Grado sells headphones with balanced termination--just ask. Also, they'll convert your current ones, too. Most Grados have 4 conductor cables, so its an easy changeover.
> 
> Midrange AKG depends on which one--K701 are an easy retermination. K550s have to be completely recabled.
> 
> ...


 
   
  What about Fostex TH900?


----------



## Yitaro

Need help with finding the right DAC for my Mjolnir and LCD-2 v.2.  Currently, I using my Oppo bdp-95 as the source running balanced to the Mjolnir.  I find the sound to be too forward for my liking.  I am looking for something to open up the sound stage and move the stage forward a little.  My budget is around $700 new or use.


----------



## Erukian

Quote: 





yitaro said:


> Need help with finding the right DAC for my Mjolnir and LCD-2 v.2.  Currently, I using my Oppo bdp-95 as the source running balanced to the Mjolnir.  I find the sound to be too forward for my liking.  I am looking for something to open up the sound stage and move the stage forward a little.  My budget is around $700 new or use.


 
  I know this is probably an obvious suggestion, but I would consider getting your hands on a Gungnir which I think pairs beautifully with Mjolnir. You can always return it if you don't like it..


----------



## Yitaro

Quote: 





erukian said:


> I know this is probably an obvious suggestion, but I would consider getting your hands on a Gungnir which I think pairs beautifully with Mjolnir. You can always return it if you don't like it..


 
  Thanks for the reply Erukian.  Been reading the Gungnir threat and the consensus seem to be "forward" sounding dac.   I'm looking for something to tame the forwardness of the Mjolnir/LCD-2 combo.


----------



## BokononVolta

I have an Audio-GD reference 1 DAC in my home system and its smooth like butter.    Very laid back and relaxed.  I love it.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





yitaro said:


> Thanks for the reply Erukian.  Been reading the Gungnir threat and the consensus seem to be "forward" sounding dac.   I'm looking for something to tame the forwardness of the Mjolnir/LCD-2 combo.


 
  If you're finding Mjolnir too forward with your current source, then yea, it may be best to go a different direction from Gungnir.
   
  NAD M51, W4S DAC-2, Metrum Octave. I've also heard very good things about the
  Audio-GD Master 7. Just to name a few.


----------



## commtrd

Can someone please explain what "forward" sounds like? Because I have the M/G combo and I have never heard anything I could call "forward". I have heard a non existent sound stage and lack of detail with LCD2r2s but nothing forward whatever that means.


----------



## dleblanc343

Quote: 





commtrd said:


> Can someone please explain what "forward" sounds like? Because I have the M/G combo and I have never heard anything I could call "forward". I have heard a non existent sound stage and lack of detail with LCD2r2s but nothing forward whatever that means.


 
  You have Audez'e headphones; they synergize greatly with the Schiit stack so it should sound proper to most ears!


----------



## commtrd

The LCD2r2s did sound really nice with the Schiit stack except for minimal soundstage and some lack of detail IMHO. Although I could have just kept those cans and been ok. I didn't wait for the new Silver Widow cable to arrive either and should have to see for myself if that cable was really going to make a difference in SQ. at any rate I chose to trade in the 2r2s for the LCD3s and will have to live with that decision. I was seriously on the fence about changing over to HD800 and fully intend to get those phones someday but was thinking about a tube amp to use with those cans.


----------



## commtrd

Would still like to know what "forward" sounds like so I will know it if I hear it...


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





commtrd said:


> Would still like to know what "forward" sounds like so I will know it if I hear it...


 
  It's a term for aggressive. As opposed to laid back,
  it helps in having experience with other gear to better differentiate the two.


----------



## dleblanc343

Quote: 





commtrd said:


> Would still like to know what "forward" sounds like so I will know it if I hear it...


 
  Think of glare. Voices tend to sound artificial, there are peaks that can be borderline irritating with wind instruments such as sax or flutes. It's not quite sharp sounding, but it's trebly.
   
  It shouldn't aggravate the user too much, but you can definitely tell it's not accurate/neutral when the highs seem to be the most notable aspect of sound. Think AKG and Beyerdynamic for forward sounding headphones (for most of their mid-fi product)


----------



## elwappo99

nvmm... not gonna take on this discussion


----------



## Erukian

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> nvmm... not gonna take on this discussion


 
  lol, did you just facepalm?


----------



## commtrd

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> Think of glare. Voices tend to sound artificial, there are peaks that can be borderline irritating with wind instruments such as sax or flutes. It's not quite sharp sounding, but it's trebly.
> 
> It shouldn't aggravate the user too much, but you can definitely tell it's not accurate/neutral when the highs seem to be the most notable aspect of sound. Think AKG and Beyerdynamic for forward sounding headphones (for most of their mid-fi product)


 
  OK most definitely NEVER HAVE HEARD anything at all even resembling "forward" with my Mjo/Gung combo with the LCD2.2s. Never. Excessively trebly is a problem that [IMHO] no one is going to hear with the LCD2s. In fact vocals were just butter smooth. Mids too. What I did hear and it wasn't very often at all but still every now and then I would hear some lower-mid bass that just sounded like mud. I really attribute that to crappy recordings though. I just keep getting the nagging feeling that I tend to be one of those who wants to hear completely clear non-colored neutral aural reproduction with a definable sound stage and DETAILS. Definitely NOT a basshead. The LCD2s did sound really nice if I cranked 'em up to hear some detail but most of the time I don't want to induce ear ache to listen. Hopefully the LCD3s will prove to be just what I am looking for but it is really not much of a stretch to see some Stax 009 in my future someday... Prolly not any time soon though.


----------



## dleblanc343

Yes the audeze synergize great with the schiit stack, sorry if you misinterpreted that I was describing the phones. Was just giving a definition to the person wanting to know what forward sound is


----------



## commtrd

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> Yes the audeze synergize great with the schiit stack, sorry if you misinterpreted that I was describing the phones. Was just giving a definition to the person wanting to know what forward sound is


 
  Thanks. Good explanation. And the LCDs do play nice with the Schiit M/G components. Still learning all the vernacular of audiophilia. Still as Dan said in a PM "The best components and cables and all that will not make a set of headphones be anything other than what they are". And so it is...


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





erukian said:


> lol, did you just facepalm?


 
  LOL!


----------



## jeffreyfranz

Quote: 





commtrd said:


> Would still like to know what "forward" sounds like so I will know it if I hear it...


 
*commtrd*: I scanned ahead and saw you were getting various definitions. Perhaps the easiest way is to think, "forward in the...?" Some posters told you it meant glare or treble glare, and it can, but audio writers also often talk about "forward midrange," which is nowhere close to the treble range. So, the description should be, forward in X-range of frequencies, meaning that they are emphasized or "pushed forward." Thus, a hump in the midrange can subjectively seem to bring a singer's voice "forward in the mix." Hope that helps.


----------



## commtrd

Quote: 





jeffreyfranz said:


> *commtrd*: I scanned ahead and saw you were getting various definitions. Perhaps the easiest way is to think, "forward in the...?" Some posters told you it meant glare or treble glare, and it can, but audio writers also often talk about "forward midrange," which is nowhere close to the treble range. So, the description should be, forward in X-range of frequencies, meaning that they are emphasized or "pushed forward." Thus, a hump in the midrange can subjectively seem to bring a singer's voice "forward in the mix." Hope that helps.


 
  OK I think I understand. I always draw analogs to the art world since I am into art (airbrush, photography, several other media) and have been listening to music for over 45 years but I am by no means an audiophile. So the flowery terms sometimes do obfuscate and I don't have a problem being the moron who will go ahead and ask "What the heck does that mean"? There are several challenges to anyone trying to build a system, a huge one being the total subjectivity inherent in the audiophile field insofar as each participant hears in their own way and then relates those impressions colored though they are by musical genre preference, ego, hearing peculiarities, and any number of other different factors... Then there is the general inability to easily audition different components in a way that closely simulates the actual listening environment. In conclusion it is really incredibly difficult to go about trying to assemble an "end game" system utilizing capital to do so in the most efficient manner possible. There are many opinions and many of them are conflicting. So that attempting to really understand the terminology at least is a help. Because after reading many opinions of say LCD3 headphones one could come away with the idea they were either extremely fine and excellent instruments or one could understand that those phones were absolute rubbish compared to the HD800 or Stax 009s or whatever. And so on and so forth for every single piece of audiophilia.
   
  BTW I personally do not detect any signs of the Schiit Mjo displaying forward tendencies either in  the treble region or any vocals nor does it seem to be treble tilted or harsh. It does seem to be very neutral and powerful -BUT- I have to say that the only phones I have listened to on this amp/dac combo have been the LCD2.2s and therefore I am imminently unqualified to comment on anything really in the hi-fi (or any other) forums due to inexperience. I lurk 98% and sometimes comment to ask questions mostly.


----------



## joebobbilly

Just got my Mojo/Gungnir stack!!! Finally bit the bullet and joined the club!!! WOOOOOOO.
   
  They sound truly wonderful... takes my HD 650s up in every aspect.


----------



## Yitaro

jeffreyfranz said:


> *commtrd*: I scanned ahead and saw you were getting various definitions. Perhaps the easiest way is to think, "forward in the...?" Some posters told you it meant glare or treble glare, and it can, but audio writers also often talk about "forward midrange," which is nowhere close to the treble range. So, the description should be, forward in X-range of frequencies, meaning that they are emphasized or "pushed forward." Thus, a hump in the midrange can subjectively seem to bring a singer's voice "forward in the mix." Hope that helps.



This is precisely what I am trying to express. The Oppo bdp-95/ Mjolnir/ lcd-2 v.2 combo is bringing the performer to close (in your face) for my liking. I didn't have this problem with Woo Audio WA6 in the chain. I am hoping that a different dac will tame this "forwardness".


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





commtrd said:


> BTW I personally do not detect any signs of the Schiit Mjo displaying forward tendencies either in  the treble region or any vocals nor does it seem to be treble tilted or harsh. It does seem to be very neutral and powerful -BUT- I have to say that the only phones I have listened to on this amp/dac combo have been the LCD2.2s and therefore I am imminently unqualified to comment on anything really in the hi-fi (or any other) forums due to inexperience. I lurk 98% and sometimes comment to ask questions mostly.


 
   
  This is exactly why lots of people consider this to be one of the best pairings for both the LCD and the Mojo.  Yes, the Mojo can be very assertive with other headphones.  Also the LCDs can seem dark to some on other amps.  They complement each other in a good way - IMO.


----------



## commtrd

Quote: 





preproman said:


> This is exactly why lots of people consider this to be one of the best pairings for both the LCD and the Mojo.  Yes, the Mojo can be very assertive with other headphones.  Also the LCDs can seem dark to some on other amps.  They complement each other in a good way - IMO.


 
  Well said! So something like the Cavalli Liquid Fire or Liquid Gold, Zana Deux, or GS-X could be considered generally to be among the top five amps for the HD800? Or will the Mjo play really nice with the HD800 phones also? Just cannot stop thinking about getting those phones even though supposed to get the LCD3s tomorrow. I seriously do hope they have somewhat improved the sound stage and detailing on the 3s...


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





commtrd said:


> Well said! So something like the Cavalli Liquid Fire or Liquid Gold, Zana Deux, or GS-X could be considered generally to be among the top five amps for the HD800? Or will the Mjo play really nice with the HD800 phones also? Just cannot stop thinking about getting those phones even though supposed to get the LCD3s tomorrow. I seriously do hope they have somewhat improved the sound stage and detailing on the 3s...


 
   
  Yes,  I had the LCD-2.2 and the LCD-3 at the same time.  One week later the LCD-2.2 was sold.  The LCD-3s are just better at everything when compared to the LCD-2.2.


----------



## joebobbilly

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Yes,  I had the LCD-2.2 and the LCD-3 at the same time.  One week later the LCD-2.2 was sold.  The LCD-3s are just better at everything when compared to the LCD-2.2.


 

 But does it do it twice as well at double the price? I know, I'm being unfair...


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





commtrd said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yep, but I had to go beyond the Gungnir to hear it.


----------



## preproman

You know - I never had the Mojo and the Gungnir in house at the same time.  In my others setups the Gun. wasn't my cup of tea, so I can see what you mean.  However,  the Mojo with my other DACs was a joy with the LCDs as was the BHA-1..  If both had the same price tag - One would be hard to pick over the other.  Oh well, sometimes less is more..


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





joebobbilly said:


> But does it do it twice as well at double the price? I know, I'm being unfair...


 
   
  That's up to you to decide.  For me it was no question..


----------



## joebobbilly

So what were your qualms about the Gungnir? I have limited experience with varying types of DACs and amps as you can tell from my profile. I would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





joebobbilly said:


> So what were your qualms about the Gungnir? I have limited experience with varying types of DACs and amps as you can tell from my profile. I would love to hear your thoughts.


 
   
  Nothing really.  Just wasn't better than what I had at the time.  NAD M51, PWD2, Master 7.  Other wise a pretty good DAC.  All the other DAC cost much more as well.  I also had the XDA-1 it was on par or very slightly behind the Gun..


----------



## SP Wild

This amp really has my interest, which is unusual as I think not much has been happening in the industry for some time now.
   
  Ticks all the right boxes for me.  If I had my way again I think could settle on this not at-all-expensive amp and not look any further ever again.  I mean sure there are better amps - maybe, up there in the dollars somewhere.  But as I get older, I think, do we need these trace better amps to truly enjoy our music.  No we do not.  
   
  I mean, do we even need this endeavourous product?  Is endeavourous even a word?  For me, the answer is...
   
  SCHIIT YEAH!


----------



## BokononVolta

I moved up the Schiit line (Asgard 1, Bifrost, Valhalla, Asgard 2) and now have both the Mjolnir and Gungnir.  I am pretty happy with this.   It was a pain to convert my headphones to balanced, but now that its done, I'm super happy with the sound I'm getting from these.  I will gladly upgrade these with boards as they become available, but I don't see myself moving up the line any more.


----------



## SP Wild

Quote: 





bokononvolta said:


> I moved up the Schiit line (Asgard 1, Bifrost, Valhalla, Asgard 2) and now have both the Mjolnir and Gungnir.  I am pretty happy with this.   It was a pain to convert my headphones to balanced, but now that its done, I'm super happy with the sound I'm getting from these.  I will gladly upgrade these with boards as they become available, *but I don't see myself moving up the line any more.*


 
   
  I've quoted you on that. 
   
  We shall revisit this quote in a years time and if my calculations are correct you would have bought 5 more amps and 3 other dacs and have experimented with at least one cable...we shall see.


----------



## Meremoth

Quote: 





commtrd said:


> Still learning all the vernacular of audiophilia.


 
   
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/220770/describing-sound-a-glossary
   
  +
   
http://www.head-fi.org/a/glossary-of-terms
   
   
  Apologies if you were already aware of these links.  They helped me out a lot.


----------



## joebobbilly

Quote: 





bokononvolta said:


> I moved up the Schiit line (Asgard 1, Bifrost, Valhalla, Asgard 2) and now have both the Mjolnir and Gungnir.  I am pretty happy with this.   It was a pain to convert my headphones to balanced, but now that its done, I'm super happy with the sound I'm getting from these.  I will gladly upgrade these with boards as they become available, but I don't see myself moving up the line any more.


 

 Yea, I think I'm pretty much in the same boat... mojo/gun seems to be the proper endgame... once I finish up on the cable.  Then I'll prob wait 2 years till the warranty on my Annies is up... then I'll get them reterminated to go balanced and be done. (Hopefully)


----------



## potterma

Quote: 





joebobbilly said:


> ...snip... then I'll get them reterminated to go balanced *and be done*. (Hopefully)


 
   
  ROFLMAO!!!
   
*Done?*... Is there any such thing?


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





joebobbilly said:


> Yea, I think I'm pretty much in the same boat... mojo/gun seems to be the proper endgame... once I finish up on the cable.  Then I'll prob wait 2 years till the warranty on my Annies is up... then I'll get them reterminated to go balanced and be done. (Hopefully)


 
   
  Your going to wait 2 years until you get your headphones re cabled?


----------



## joebobbilly

my HD 650s are balanced now... so I don't mind running the k702s Single ended. And after taking such a steep hit for mojo/gun I wanna give my wallet time to recover before taking more cable + recabling costs


----------



## macbob713

I just received my LCD3 and Mjolinor and after about 30 minutes, the left side the headphone quit working. After testing my connection and swapping the connects to single ended mode, I still got the same result on my Lyr amp. I swapped out the LCD3 for my HD800 on the Lyr and no problem. So I have 2 questions. Is the phone failure common with the LCD3, and how would I go about finding balanced xlr cables that would fit the HD800?
The little time I had the LCD3 running on the Mjolinor, I thought I had finally achieved my audio slice of nirvana. I'm going to send them back and try again, but now I would really like to try the HD800 in balanced mode.


----------



## Gary in MD

Quote: 





macbob713 said:


> Is the phone failure common with the LCD3?


 
   
   
  Apparently, yes.  My right channel crapped out last month after 10 months of use.  Got an RMA from Audeze, they fixed them (replaced both transducers) and shipped them back the same day they got them.  Total time gone from my house: 5 days, going coast to coast and back. 
   
  So contact them tomorrow, get an RMA and send them the phones.  They will fix them at no cost to you other than shipping.  However, if you JUST got them new, I would ask Audeze or whoever sold you the headphones to pay for shipping both ways.  The LCD-3s can handle 12 watts in, so assuming there was nothing wrong with the MJ, it should not have been able to harm the headphones.  If it did, I'd be all over Schiit to cover the headphone repair, and they seem to be the kind of people who would gladly do that.  But my first guess is a faulty transducer in the LCD-3s.


----------



## Gary in MD

Hmm, just noticed you're in LA.  Probably take 3 days total, maybe 4 max, round trip, for you to send your LCDs to Audeze.  That's faster than you can get new cables for the HD800s.


----------



## commtrd

Quote: 





meremoth said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/220770/describing-sound-a-glossary
> 
> +
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks. I wasn't aware of the glossaries.


----------



## macbob713

Thanks everyone for the response. I'll contact the seller in the morning for an exchange for a new pair, if in stock. The news from Gary in MD is a little concerning.


----------



## Gary in MD

Macbob:
   
  I'll be really concerned if I have another problem, but their response time was so fast that if I never have another issue, I'll just be impressed by how good their customer service is. 
   
  Note that I've talked to a few sellers, and they hadn't heard of any issues with the LCDs since last year when they fixed the early problems with the LCD-3s.  Of course, it is likely that most people with issues dealt directly with Audeze, like I did, so the sellers had no idea there was any problem. 
   
  Note also that they are a small company, and if they were getting a high percentage of LCD-3s back, it is unlikely they would be able to fix and return them in a day.
   
  Finally, Audeze has sold a LOT of headphones to head-fiers, and if there was a large problem, it would be all over these boards -- like their early LCD-3 problems were.  I haven't seen reports of widespread failures recently, so likely we just got unlucky, since a certain percentage of all manufactured products have defects, and even a 99% reliability record means that 1 of 100 of us gets one that breaks.
   
  Hope that makes you feel a bit better...


----------



## macbob713

Gary in Md
Thanks for the insight and perspective.


----------



## dleblanc343

Quote: 





macbob713 said:


> I just received my LCD3 and Mjolinor and after about 30 minutes, the left side the headphone quit working. After testing my connection and swapping the connects to single ended mode, I still got the same result on my Lyr amp. I swapped out the LCD3 for my HD800 on the Lyr and no problem. So I have 2 questions. Is the phone failure common with the LCD3, and how would I go about finding balanced xlr cables that would fit the HD800?
> The little time I had the LCD3 running on the Mjolinor, I thought I had finally achieved my audio slice of nirvana. I'm going to send them back and try again, but now I would really like to try the HD800 in balanced mode.


 
  I'd ask over at the LCD3 appreciation thread for how the exchange is done.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





macbob713 said:


> I just received my LCD3 and Mjolinor and after about 30 minutes, the left side the headphone quit working. After testing my connection and swapping the connects to single ended mode, I still got the same result on my Lyr amp. I swapped out the LCD3 for my HD800 on the Lyr and no problem. So I have 2 questions. Is the phone failure common with the LCD3, and how would I go about finding balanced xlr cables that would fit the HD800?
> The little time I had the LCD3 running on the Mjolinor, I thought I had finally achieved my audio slice of nirvana. I'm going to send them back and try again, but now I would really like to try the HD800 in balanced mode.


 
  Contact Audez'e for a RMA. The process is painless.
   
  As for a balanced cable, you can either re-terminate the cable yourself with a 4-pin/dual 3-pin XLR.
  Or buy an HD800 aftermarket cable.
   
  Another option is buying some HD800 adapter earrings. Q sells these.


----------



## knopi

Hello sombody with Mjolnir in Prague? Please let me know..


----------



## macbob713

I contacted seller this morning, who immediately called Audeze. Within a half hour I received an email with shipping label and work order. Audeze promised to turn these around ASAP. Great customer service from both dealer and Audeze.


----------



## commtrd

Quote: 





macbob713 said:


> I contacted seller this morning, who immediately called Audeze. Within a half hour I received an email with shipping label and work order. Audeze promised to turn these around ASAP. Great customer service from both dealer and Audeze.


 
  Quite admirable customer support. Anything man-made can and will break. The fact that Audeze is supporting their product aggressively speaks well to their business model and should reassure all who are contemplating buying or have bought the LCD3 headphones.


----------



## joebobbilly

For a $2K headphone, I would hope they're providing excellent customer service 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
   
  Good customer service is quintessential to marketing a _*quality *_product IMHO.


----------



## macbob713

As a follow up on the failed driver issue, today, June 14, I received a new headphone set from Audeze. All in all, despite the first one being faulty, I have to say Audeze was very quick to respond, so within 5 days I had returned the first pair and had brand new replacements. I would give them 5 stars for customer service and I greatly appreciate how they handled the problem. I'm listening to the LCD3 now, and it was worth waiting for. I would like to thank everyone for their support and advice. So I'm running the cans in full balanced mode through the Schitt Mjolinor which is sourced from a Sony XA5400ES SACD player using the balanced outputs on the player.
Both CD and especially SACD's sound superb.


----------



## Blurpapa

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> As for a balanced cable, you can either re-terminate the cable yourself with a 4-pin/dual 3-pin XLR.


 
   
  Hi guys, sorry for the silly question but is there any advantage in choosing between a 4-pin single XLR or a dual 3-pin XLR for connecting either the LCD2.2 or the HD800 to the Mjolnir? Thanks!!


----------



## pelli

Quote: 





blurpapa said:


> Hi guys, sorry for the silly question but is there any advantage in choosing between a 4-pin single XLR or a dual 3-pin XLR for connecting either the LCD2.2 or the HD800 to the Mjolnir? Thanks!!


 
  As far as I know there is no affect on sound.  4 pin is a newer configuration that has become popular, dual 3 pin is more antiquated tech for headphones.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





pelli said:


> As far as I know there is no affect on sound.  4 pin is a newer configuration that has become popular, dual 3 pin is more antiquated tech for headphones.


 
  ^ Go with 4-pin XLR.


----------



## joebobbilly

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> ^ Go with 4-pin XLR.


 
   
  +1  less bulky.


----------



## Blurpapa

Thanks guys! Am at peace now, no more wondering which is better


----------



## mackat

Hi,
   
  I have a bit of a recurring issue with my Mjolnir: Randomly, the right channel decides to buzz. To Schiit's credit, they very nicely replaced the first unit I had (this was around Nov/Dec of last year). The issue still occurs on the replacement new unit. I use it with a Tripp-lite Hospital-Grade Isolating Transformer. The buzz has been heard on both Audeze LCD-3's, and Sennheiser HD650's. It will increase if I turn on a halogen lamp in the same room. Certain times it goes away completely, sometimes it comes back with a very grainy, fluctuating sound. Mostly, it's just a constant buzz though.
   
  So I've come to the conclusion that it's probably just my house.
   
  What I'm wondering is: Why only the right channel? The Iso-Transformer seems to help sometimes, but other times it still buzzes. I do tend to obsess over things like this, but it does annoy me a bit.
   
  Thanks!
  Ben


----------



## MusicEnthusiast

Hey everyone. I was wondering if you guys could help me select my new rig. The headphone I'm leaning towards is the Audeze LCD-3's and not sure which headphone amp to go with: Either the Headamp GS-X MK2 or the Schiit Mjolnir. Which one sounds better with the LCD-3? Also, once you help me choose which amplifier, I was wondering what DAC goes well with this combination. Thanks so much guys!


----------



## preproman

The Mjolnir is less money by far and has slightly less or slightly better SQ - depending what you like.  
   
  If I was only going to use the LCD-3 I would go Mjolnir hands down and spend the rest of my savings on a really good DAC.  If I was going to use multiple headphones ie.. HD800, TH900 and so on I would suck it up and go with the GS-X mkII.  All IMO..


----------



## MusicEnthusiast

Thanks so much preproman. This really helps. By SQ, do you mean sound quality? I mostly listen to modern day Alternative Rock. This actually brings me to another question. Which headphone suits this style better? The HD-800 or Audeze LCD-3? I'm only going to select one headphone and my main listening sessions consist of Alternative Rock. Which headphone and headphone amp way should I go considering this into the equation? Thanks preproman, this is really helping me out.


----------



## MusicEnthusiast

I heard the Audeze LCD-3's are better for Alternative Rock, but was just wondering what your opinion is too before moving onto the rig setup. I'll definitely take the Mjolnir into consideration then!


----------



## dleblanc343

musicenthusiast said:


> I heard the Audeze LCD-3's are better for Alternative Rock, but was just wondering what your opinion is too before moving onto the rig setup. I'll definitely take the Mjolnir into consideration then!



With the mjolnir, I'd give the edge to the audez'e. They mainly excel in rock/pop/hip hop and rap (percussive genres) whereas other genres I find to sound better with HE6.


----------



## MusicEnthusiast

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> With the mjolnir, I'd give the edge to the audez'e. They mainly excel in rock/pop/hip hop and rap (percussive genres) whereas other genres I find to sound better with HE6.


 
   Thanks dleblanc!


----------



## paradoxper

Quote:


musicenthusiast said:


> Hey everyone. I was wondering if you guys could help me select my new rig. The headphone I'm leaning towards is the Audeze LCD-3's and not sure which headphone amp to go with: Either the Headamp GS-X MK2 or the Schiit Mjolnir. Which one sounds better with the LCD-3? Also, once you help me choose which amplifier, I was wondering what DAC goes well with this combination. Thanks so much guys!


   
  Quote:


preproman said:


> The Mjolnir is less money by far and has slightly less or slightly better SQ - depending what you like.
> 
> If I was only going to use the LCD-3 I would go Mjolnir hands down and spend the rest of my savings on a really good DAC.  If I was going to use multiple headphones ie.. HD800, TH900 and so on I would suck it up and go with the GS-X mkII.  All IMO..


 
  +1. I'd also add if you're looking at using other headphones, I'd likely consider the GS-X. Other considerations would be the GS-X wait time
  and maybe holding out for the Ragnarok.
   
  DACs..too many to choose. Set a budget and state your preferences.


----------



## MusicEnthusiast

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> +1. I'd also add if you're looking at using other headphones, I'd likely consider the GS-X. Other considerations would be the GS-X wait time
> and maybe holding out for the Ragnarok.
> 
> DACs..too many to choose. Set a budget and state your preferences.


 
  At this point I think I may just wait for Schiit's statement gear lol. One thing I like about the GS-X is that it has a separate power supply unit... Looks like this would offer more clarity. And I'm most likely going to keep one headphone for a good period of time "LCD-3" say 6 to 7 years or maybe even longer until some breakout headphone appears, lol. It looks like planar and electrostatic are going to be sticking around for awhile.


----------



## rawrster

I might be reading it wrong but what was clarity and a separate PS box have anything to do with each other


----------



## MusicEnthusiast

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> I might be reading it wrong but what was clarity and a separate PS box have anything to do with each other


 
  probably why i'm not an engineer lol. ya I was probably wrong about that.


----------



## Solude

Separate power supply lets you keep the transformer away from the gain stage, ie no hum.  Directly stacked the transformer hum is audible on IEMs at high volume.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





solude said:


> Separate power supply lets you keep the transformer away from the gain stage, ie no hum.  Directly stacked the transformer hum is audible on IEMs at high volume.*


 
   
  *For some amps.
   
  With good transformer design and good layout, it's really no problem having the transformer in the same chassis--and still have a totally silent design. 
   
  When we experimented with two-chassis design at Sumo, we found that many transformers, especially flat-pack or C-core transformers, had more radiated field in the Z-axis than anywhere else. That means, they radiated out the top and bottom of the transformer, mostly.
   
  When our two-chassis stuff was stacked, yep, you guessed it, the field radiating out of the top of the transformer in the power supply section got picked up by the preamp traces in the top chassis, and boom: hum. The same transformer sitting beside the same preamp board had no problems. 
   
  So, with the two-chassis products, we had to tell people not to stack them...but they always wanted to.
   
  We experimented with better core material, mu-metal shorting shields, etc, but we were never able to get rid of the hum entirely when components were stacked. When you couple it with the fact that the regulators should be closest to the circuit they're supplying for maximum performance (that is, not in another chassis), we eventually abandoned two-chassis designs. 
   
  And this is why we now usually use single-chassis designs, EI-core or carefully wound C-core transformers, steel top subchassis, and careful transformer placement so you can stack, say, an Asgard 2 and a Bifrost, or a Mjolnir and a Gungnir, and not have any hum problems.


----------



## Solude

Should have quoted the post... I was referring to the GS-X which hums when stacked but has a long enough umbilical to seperate by a few feet.


----------



## preproman

My GS-X mkII stays stacked.  no hum at all even with the TH900s..


----------



## Solude

Use an IEM, high gain, crank... hum.  Full size cans, normal levels, no hum.


----------



## Erukian

How Jason sounds to non-engineers.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





solude said:


> Use an IEM, high gain, crank... hum.  Full size cans, normal levels, no hum.


 
   
  O - no IEMs for me...


----------



## SP Wild

Have been reading some reviews of this unit and noticed some reviews stating that the soundstage depth or centre sound is diminished even though with has increased.  IMO this is due to the disadvantages of headphones and a very good amplifier with good channel separation exposes headphones for what they are, ie transducers very close to either ear with very little mixing of left and right channels.
   
  So a good balanced design will isolate channels more effctively, separating left and right better and on headphones this means?  Yup, wider soundstage with less phantom centre stage, made worse with closed headphones moreso than open air designs.  This has been my experience.


----------



## Solude

It's quite the opposite.  No bleed over increases left to right focus.  The closeness of the drivers to the ear forces a solid centre where with speakers, you have to be in the sweet spot for staging to work.  And with open headphones the left does hear the right and so forth.  Not as loudly as speakers, but hears it none the less.  But the hard pan of sound makes the stage go through the head.  The more open the design the more it's pulled out of the head ala HD800.  And in the other direction, IEMs have a solid centre but hard left/right panning through the inside of the head.  Shoulder checks happen quite a bit with my HD800 but never with the UM3X.
   
  As for the Mjolnir, it staged very very well.


----------



## elwappo99

This thread sure has been quiet 
   
  Well I think I'm finally going to grab a Mjolnir sometime soon. The demo units at $675 seem like a great price to jump on considering it has the 5 year warranty (I'm thinking Mjo might be end of the line for me, so warranty could be handy!)
   
  How common is the transformer hum issue? All the units I've heard never had that issue. 
   
  Any predictions if/when a Mjolnir 2 is bound? Any thoughts on what it might include? Hope I'm not the only one thinking it's a possibility


----------



## Saraguie

Quote:  





> How common is the transformer hum issue? All the units I've heard never had that issue.


 





   
  I do not hear any hum on my Mojo except when lights with dimmers, which are on the same electrical line are on.
  How many units have you heard with a 'hum'?


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I've heard about 3 units now and none I heard had the issue. Oops, didn't mean transformer hum, but a hum in general. Seems it isolated and more caused by the end user. Guess I'll find out. My power lines don't have any issues and I've got most my gear stacked up behind conditioners and such.


----------



## Stormfriend

My Mojo hums; not always but with regularity.  I have very poor mains (the voltage and THD are fine according to my P3, but there's a lot of other stuff wrong with it), but even with filters, DC blockers, regenerators and balanced transformers it still hums from time to time.


----------



## Gustav Mahler

My Mjolnir has been running non-stop for just over four months...absolutely dead quiet....no hum issue.

Cheers!

Gus


----------



## rawrster

Mine hasn;t hummed either. Until recently it was always powered on.


----------



## 45longcolt

Listening to National Proletariat Radio (NPR) this afternoon and caught a report on the program The World about how the heathen religion Asatru is gaining popularity in the military, to the point that the Thor's hammer symbol can now be used on gravestones.
   
www.theworld.org/2013/07/thor-hammer-approved-symbol/
   
  Not all the Mjolnir action is on Head-Fi...


----------



## NewMexiCat

No hum from my Mjolnir.  Absolutely dead silent background.


----------



## commtrd

My Mjolnir has been exemplary in every way. Absolutely nothing to complain about. While it may well not be the perfect amp for many other headphones it does work extremely well with the LCD3 Audeze. I really would love to audition the GSX Mk II from Headamp but every time I listen to my stack I kind of have to ask why I would want to change and spend a bunch of money when what I have is working so well? I guess it's just the way we think...
   
  Anyway no hum or anything else but pure blackness when it is supposed to be. And doing everything else right too. For under a $1000 I would have to say this amp is a screaming bargain new if one is using the LCD 3 / 2.2 phones. Now if the audiophile has money to burn as no object in the decision then absolutely consider another amp.


----------



## BournePerfect

Just ordered on of these for Schiits and giggles to try with my Eximus. Hopefully it'll clue me in as to whether to purchase a Rag or not this fall. Will be running balanced (duh) with my HD 800/DHC Complement cable. What's the generally accepted break in time for the MJ, for those that have ears to hear...?
   
  -Daniel


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *BournePerfect* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's the generally accepted break in time for the MJ, for those that have ears to hear...?
> 
> -Daniel


 
   
  Like 400 hours or something. Actually what's more important is warm up time. Four to eight hours initially. Less after it's been broken in. Just leave it on all of the time if you live in cool weather.


----------



## joebobbilly

Quote: 





bourneperfect said:


> Just ordered on of these for Schiits and giggles to try with my Eximus. Hopefully it'll clue me in as to whether to purchase a Rag or not this fall. Will be running balanced (duh) with my HD 800/DHC Complement cable. What's the generally accepted break in time for the MJ, for those that have ears to hear...?
> 
> -Daniel


 

 Would love to hear your thoughts/impressions on the mojo pairing with the HD800 (they are a long term goal for upgrading...). Are you also using Gungnir as a DAC? EDIT: Sorry... I clearly didn't read your first line LOL.


----------



## BournePerfect

Thanks guys-and Marv-get Craig a crackin' on the Levi. Pretty please. With sugar on top.Get him screwing crackin'.
   
  -Daniel


----------



## nilov

Hi.
  How Mojo drives with HE-400?
  Thanks.


----------



## Mikeb

I recently bought a Mjolnir headphone amp to drive my HE400's (I also use my balanced DT880s as well) and they sound brilliantly with it, no noise or hum, volume pot is typically around 9oclock to 11oclock position, my headphones have the HiFiman balanced cable fitted with a 4 pin xlr, I still use around 3db lift roughly between 2khz and 5khz using my TC Electronics 48 firewire studio dac.


----------



## BournePerfect

.


----------



## Alexein Aner

- Daniel.


----------



## Eee Pee

He had words, I saw em.  And wonder?


----------



## Alexein Aner

Quote: 





eee pee said:


> He had words, I saw em.  And wonder?


----------



## Hedonism

Recently upgraded from the Lyr to the Mjolnir. All I can say is wow. The bass has tightened up considerably, and feels more visceral. As a result, I feel as the depth of the soundstage has increased greatly. Center-staging has also improved and the stereo left-right separation sounds less severe. For some reason, this makes it sound as if the width of the soundstage has decreased, but I don't think that's the case. It's because the contrast between the depth and width seem so different in comparison to the Lyr, which had a near non-existant soundstage depth-wise, but had a large left-right soundstage.


----------



## kskwerl

hedonism said:


> Recently upgraded from the Lyr to the Mjolnir. All I can say is wow. The bass has tightened up considerably, and feels more visceral. As a result, I feel as the depth of the soundstage has increased greatly. Center-staging has also improved and the stereo left-right separation sounds less severe. For some reason, this makes it sound as if the width of the soundstage has decreased, but I don't think that's the case. It's because the contrast between the depth and width seem so different in comparison to the Lyr, which had a near non-existant soundstage depth-wise, but had a large left-right soundstage.





what headphones are you using?


----------



## Hedonism

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> what headphones are you using?


 
  HE-500s.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





hedonism said:


> HE-500s.


 

 What other amps have you tried with them and how would you rate the mojo?


----------



## Hedonism

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> What other amps have you tried with them and how would you rate the mojo?


 
  Sorry, I've only listened to the HE-500s with the Lyr, aside from the Mjolnirs.
   
   
  Some more listening impressions:
   
  There's definitely a more speaker-like presentation going on with the HE-500s. Positioning cues indicate that sounds are coming towards me from the center-stage, much like speakers. With the Lyr, there was a definite hard left-right separation that always reminded me that I was indeed listening to headphones. I really don't understand why this is the case, but I'll take it. It's absolutely wonderful.
   
  Aside from that, I'm also appreciating the spectacular blackground. Completely silent when music is off, whereas with the Lyr, I could hear a small hiss. Microdetails is much better, and as a result, imaging and positional cues are much clearer. Both microdynamics and macrodynamics are improved, making each listening session much more engaging.
   
  Considering I bought the Mjolnir used for $500, and sold my Lyr for about $370, the upgrade is definitely justified. It was a BIG upgrade.


----------



## joebobbilly

Quote: 





hedonism said:


> Sorry, I've only listened to the HE-500s with the Lyr, aside from the Mjolnirs.
> 
> 
> Some more listening impressions:
> ...


 

 upgrade your DAC and see even greater improvements (IMHO)


----------



## Hedonism

Quote: 





joebobbilly said:


> upgrade your DAC and see even greater improvements (IMHO)


 
  Do you mean I'll see a bigger improvement than I will from upgrading the Lyr into the Mjolnir? Aside from the Gungnir, what are some good options as a DAC?


----------



## joebobbilly

TBH... I will refrain from recommendations cause I really like the Gungnir and it's the only balance DAC I've owned... I know some people have qualms bout it... but it seems that for the price... it's hard to beat. If you have big money to throw round like 1K+ then I'm sure several other members here would be able to chime in.


----------



## mwindham08

Audio-gd Master 7 or NFB 7.1 are both great dacs.
   
  Definitely pricey but you get what you pay for


----------



## Hedonism

The main options are going to be Schiit's own Gungnir, or the Concero HD. I initially wanted the Matrix X-Sabre, though I think it's a little too pricey.
   
  Can someone tell me the advantages of having a fully balanced system vs. a unbalanced DAC with the Mjolnir?


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





hedonism said:


> The main options are going to be Schiit's own Gungnir, or the Concero HD. I initially wanted the Matrix X-Sabre, though I think it's a little too pricey.
> 
> Can someone tell me the advantages of having a fully balanced system vs. a unbalanced DAC with the Mjolnir?


 
   
  It's all relative, but the differences to me were significant in terms of resolution. I tried three balanced DACs, both SE and balanced into the MJ. Of course that may depend on the rest of the chain. YMMV.
   
  As for the Gungnir, I prefer it a bit more to the X-Sabre. Smoother overall balance, slightly less micro-detail, more tuneful bass, and much more dynamic (although I've noted that some folks have felt the Gungnir was _overly _dynamic. I'm not sure there's such a thing as overly dynamic with recorded music.)
   
  The Concero is a decent DAC, but nothing special.


----------



## Eee Pee

So, I'm starting to get my head wrapped around the Mjolnir, and I'm curious what faults you other owners, past or present find with it. If you don't mind sharing. 

I've only used Senn 600 so far…


----------



## joebobbilly

I use it with the HD 650. No complaints... zero. Although the amp I upgraded from was the E09K/E17 combo... so that's an unfair comparison.


----------



## Gustav Mahler

I'm using a mjolnir with an MSB power dac (balanced outs) to drive AKG K340s (Larry Dale re-cable) and he500s....really happy with what I'm hearing.
   
  Cheers!
   
  Gus


----------



## commtrd

No complaints with my Mjo at all. Always performs flawlessly with the LCD3.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





gustav mahler said:


> I'm using a mjolnir with an MSB power dac (balanced outs) to drive AKG K340s (Larry Dale re-cable) and he500s....really happy with what I'm hearing.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Gus


 
   
  I'm sure that K340 is amazing. I'm definitely trying to get a pair to mod, and I think running them balanced (and with a lot more power) would really boost them into a higher level. When I had them I had a SE amp, that really struggled with them. What beasts!


----------



## Gustav Mahler

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> I'm sure that K340 is amazing. I'm definitely trying to get a pair to mod, and I think running them balanced (and with a lot more power) would really boost them into a higher level. When I had them I had a SE amp, that really struggled with them. What beasts!


 

 Bought mine about 30 years ago....hadn't used them in years....the mj brought them back to life.
   
  Cheers!
   
  Gus


----------



## mwindham08

Not sure if it is necessarily a faulty but if I could change anything about the MJ I would increase
  the left and right soundstages. 
   
  That's being really particular about it though


----------



## Erukian

Quote: 





mwindham08 said:


> Not sure if it is necessarily a faulty but if I could change anything about the MJ I would increase
> the left and right soundstages.
> 
> That's being really particular about it though


 
   
  With some DACs, people have had better luck with changing the soundstage depth by trying different inputs, usb vs coax etc. Just saying.
   
  If soundstage is really important to you, nothing does it like a good pair of speakers.


----------



## mwindham08

I ended up with the Taboo MK III which surpising has a similar sound signature as the MJ 
  but also has an expansive soundstage.
   
  But I agree speakers will always be better at soundstaging


----------



## Eee Pee

You feel your LCD's are limiting the width?  Or maybe it doesn't even matter anymore?
   
  For me, going to headphones from speakers, I had to pretty much stop caring about an expansive soundstage, even with Senn 800s.  Just no where near the same.


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





eee pee said:


> So, I'm starting to get my head wrapped around the Mjolnir, and I'm curious what faults you other owners, past or present find with it. If you don't mind sharing.
> 
> I've only used Senn 600 so far…


 
   

 Need to keep on or turn on way ahead of time for it sound less "raw" in treble.
 Would like better soundstage depth. Like how DHTs do it. Width is fine.
 Slightest hint of a low-level veil. Most people won't notice this or believe me unless they've heard amps with better clarity, which is rare. In other words, don't worry about it.
 Balance / SE toggle isn't a true input switcher, it ties one end to ground for SE operation.
 To be fair, in comparison to other amps up to $2k or more, the Mjolnir has less faults. In other words, I'm just nitpicking. It's one of few solid-state amps I would actually own and do own.


----------



## mwindham08

Quote: 





eee pee said:


> You feel your LCD's are limiting the width?  Or maybe it doesn't even matter anymore?
> 
> For me, going to headphones from speakers, I had to pretty much stop caring about an expansive soundstage, even with Senn 800s.  Just no where near the same.


 
  I'm not insinuating the Taboo+LCD's compare to a speaker setup but there was definitely a better soundstage with the Taboo compared to the MJ.
   
  I ended up spending  most of the time listening to the Taboo over the MJ and just couldn't justify keeping them both,
  so I kept the one that one.
  Having said that I would have been satisfied with either amp. 
   
  As to whether or not the LCD's are the limiting factor, most likely.
  They definitely have a smaller soundstage compared to the Beyer T1's I used to own.
   
  But of course I'm not too worried about because your right, headphones are only going
  to get you so far when it comes to soundstaging.


----------



## wolfetan44

Would you guys recommend the HD650 with the Mojo/Gung? i know people love orthos with this combo, so I don't have to worry about my Paradox, but the HD650 has my attention..


----------



## purrin

Yes.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Yes.


 
  Bought a used one a couple of hours ago


----------



## joebobbilly

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Would you guys recommend the HD650 with the Mojo/Gung? i know people love orthos with this combo, so I don't have to worry about my Paradox, but the HD650 has my attention..


 

 I will also add my +1 to this. Very solid combo for the HD650. I have no complaints.
   
  TBH a setup at a local meet with the BUDA and some $2K+ DAC that I can't recall sounded better... but that's a much more expensive rig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## wolfetan44

Yay


joebobbilly said:


> wolfetan44 said:
> 
> 
> > Would you guys recommend the HD650 with the Mojo/Gung? i know people love orthos with this combo, so I don't have to worry about my Paradox, but the HD650 has my attention..
> ...


----------



## Eee Pee

Thanks for the input gentlemen. 

This is only the second time I have experienced a feeling that a piece of stereo equipment simply doesn't do anything for me. It's a strange feeling. Not to say it's a bad thing, just different. If this is a wire with gain, then I want some salt and pepper please.

Something like that…


----------



## BournePerfect

Quote: 





eee pee said:


> Thanks for the input gentlemen.
> 
> This is only the second time I have experienced a feeling that a piece of stereo equipment simply doesn't do anything for me. It's a strange feeling. Not to say it's a bad thing, just different. If this is a wire with gain, then I want some salt and pepper please.
> 
> Something like that…


 
  I've got a few thoughts on the MJ vs BHA-1 with HD800s in the Bryston thread...I don't think they are as close in performance as others here. 
   
  -Daniel


----------



## Eee Pee

Saw that.  You seem happy.
   
  I'm not unhappy, maybe just bored lately and not feeling it.  That happens.


----------



## breadvan

Can anyone share their impressions of the differences in sound of the Burson / Schiit / ALO? My plan is to get LCD2/3, and either the Soloist, Mjolnir or the PanAm (with battery PS).

Thanks.


----------



## purrin

I would avoid the PanAm for the Audezes because the PanAm has highish output impedance (I wish ALO would provide the exact specs) and will not be optimal in terms of delivering current / power to the low impedance Audezes.This mismatch usually results in a sluggish and soft sound, which IMO are not a good match for the Audezes since they are laid back sounding. I've never liked the Audezes from any amp with highish output impedance, since that goes against my personal preferences for sonics: having tight bass, articulation, precision. I know Headfonia loves the PanAm with the Audezes, but he seems to have a tendency of writing and promoting reviews of things that he sells in his store. In other words, I believe he's shilling the stuff he sells. YMMV though, and it may turn out that you may like that sort of gentler mushy muffled sound.
   
  The Burson Soloist is pretty decent. A huge step up from the HA160 which sounded excessively un-dynamic, polite and forgiving when it wasn't distorting (clipping) the Audezes at higher volume. The Soloist's sonics are similar to the Mjolnir, maybe a hair more etched with less rendering of microdynamics. The Mojo is way more powerful though (I use the Mojo to power 8 ohm speakers and it hasn't blown up yet.)
   
  At the end of the day the Mojo is a much better deal. The drawback of the Mojo is that you can only use headphones with balanced connectors and you will need a DAC with high quality differential outputs to maximize its potential.


----------



## Tenken615

So I have a LCD-2.2 coming in the mail with a Silver Dragon Cable. Got a sweet deal for $750 

 Now comes the question of driving these babies. I am conflicted with what to use my budget on...

 The cable is 4pin, which makes my decision a bit difficult. I am interested in some schiit audio stuff obviously, but I'm not sure whether I should go with the Mjolnir+Cheap DAC (perhaps a modi?) or should I go for a Bifrost/Lyr? Any suggestions?

 On a different note. I'm quite excited and all giddy inside


----------



## joebobbilly

Go big and get a balanced DAC if you get the Mjolnir. Kinda wasting it's potential if you have a balanced amp but not balanced DAC imho.


----------



## macbob713

I tried the lcd3 with the Lyr, but it sounds much better with the Mjolnir. Bigger open sound, better soundstage and detail. Running it balanced from CD player straight to the cans.


----------



## Raptor34

Sooo what everyone is saying here, is that the Mjolnir is not capable of reaching it's full potential with a single ended source?   My recently upgraded Bifrost won't be good enough to drive the Mjolnir to it's full potential?   If  this is true then my thoughts of getting a mojo have been tabled indefinitely.   Good thing to,  as I was just about to get my LCD's and HE500 recabled for the amp.


----------



## BournePerfect

Yep. But it'll still walk all over the Lyr if you only use single ended inputs.
   
  -Daniel


----------



## joebobbilly

Quote: 





raptor34 said:


> Sooo what everyone is saying here, is that the Mjolnir is not capable of reaching it's full potential with a single ended source?   My recently upgraded Bifrost won't be good enough to drive the Mjolnir to it's full potential?   If  this is true then my thoughts of getting a mojo have been tabled indefinitely.   Good thing to,  as I was just about to get my LCD's and HE500 recabled for the amp.


 

 It'll still be solid through the Bifrost (as it is no slouch). You just won't be getting the full potential that balanced provides. Albeit... having briefly listened to Orthos on a balanced setup, they don't seem to benefit from going balanced as much as the HD650, particularly in terms of soundstage. However, the Mojo does provide lots of power for the orthos, ensuring you have some seriously tight bass and fast


----------



## Raptor34

Quote: 





bourneperfect said:


> Yep. But it'll still walk all over the Lyr if you only use single ended inputs.
> 
> -Daniel


 
  I was checking the spec's of both the Lyr and the MJ and the MJ excels in every category over the Lyr.  Maybe I'll reconcider


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





raptor34 said:


> Sooo what everyone is saying here, is that the Mjolnir is not capable of reaching it's full potential with a single ended source?   My recently upgraded Bifrost won't be good enough to drive the Mjolnir to it's full potential?   If  this is true then my thoughts of getting a mojo have been tabled indefinitely.   Good thing to,  as I was just about to get my LCD's and HE500 recabled for the amp.


 
  There's not as much difference between SE and balanced performance as you'd imagine. Mjolnir doesn't use any conversion ICs or anything like that to convert single-ended to balanced, or balanced to single-ended, for that matter. The signal goes straight through a 4-gang pot (necessary for real balanced operation) and into Mjolnir's differential input.
   
  If you feed it single-ended, it will still output balanced to the headphones, since it's amplifying the difference between one active signal and ground. If you feed it balanced, same thing--except it's amplifying the difference between two active signals.


----------



## Raptor34

Thanks for the explanation Jason.   Cleared up alot of confusion I've had about the MJ.   Back on track, lets see now, where is that balanced cable order?


----------



## Erukian

It's honestly the cleanest amplifier I've ever owned and heard. It doesn't sound harsh like solid state sometimes can and it doesn't add distortion like a tube amp. It seems to be free of any potentially annoying traits amps can have with it's endless dynamic headroom, gobs of clean detail, allowing my headphones to make the most with my favorite music.
   
  Using the LCD-2 rev2 FWIW


----------



## vincent215

just a bit curious here and sorry for a dump question.
  Has anyone in here every try a 4pin XLR or even dual 3pin XLR cable to a banana plug, and plug in the Mjolnir to run their headphone?


----------



## DarKen23

erukian said:


> It's honestly the cleanest amplifier I've ever owned and heard. It doesn't sound harsh like solid state sometimes can and it doesn't add distortion like a tube amp. It seems to be free of any potentially annoying traits amps can have with it's endless dynamic headroom, gobs of clean detail, allowing my headphones to make the most with my favorite music.
> 
> Using the LCD-2 rev2 FWIW



It really is an amazing amp for the LCD2rev2, as well as any orthos. Not so much with higher impedance phones, I assume the amp delivers high current which the orthos get an advantage from. Nonetheless, if I still had an LCD2-3 and wanted an amp for it-the Mjolnir would be my 1st choice.


----------



## DarKen23

vincent215 said:


> just a bit curious here and sorry for a dump question.
> Has anyone in here every try a 4pin XLR or even dual 3pin XLR cable to a banana plug, and plug in the Mjolnir to run their headphone?



...What?


----------



## mangler

darken23 said:


> ...What?



Curious to know why you'd want to do that too...

But, I have wondered if it would be possible to use the Mjolnir's pre-amp outs to drive the Woo WEE energizer, using some sort of XLR -> speaker wire interconnect. If you could, it would make my jump into Stax alot more easy and affordable. Maybe I'll have to go ask Jason...


----------



## vincent215

Quote: 





mangler said:


> Curious to know why you'd want to do that too...
> 
> But, I have wondered if it would be possible to use the Mjolnir's pre-amp outs to drive the Woo WEE energizer, using some sort of XLR -> speaker wire interconnect. If you could, it would make my jump into Stax alot more easy and affordable. Maybe I'll have to go ask Jason...


 
  So that I dont have to purchase a balance cable for every headphone that I have, or a headphone that we can't change the cable manually.
   
  Quote: 





darken23 said:


> ...What?


 
  I mean Souce --> Schiit Mjolnir ---> Cable (male 4pin XLR out put to female 1/4 banana plug) --> male 1/4 banana plug of headphone --> headphone


----------



## DarKen23

vincent215 said:


> mangler said:
> 
> 
> > Curious to know why you'd want to do that too...
> ...



The mjolnir works with balanced headphones only. Don't know if that answers your question because you still got me lost.


----------



## vincent215

I am aware that they only have balance output, therefore, a headphone with balance cable ended is required to work with the Mjolnir. However, I was curious if anyone here ever tried the idea of making a cable to connect between the Mjolnir output and normal banan plug.
  My idea is coming from rudi0504. He used his RSA intruder balance output and Fostex TH900.
   



rudi0504 said:


> My another pair Fostex TH 900 just arrived this evening
> 
> Source : AK 100 FAD
> Amp : RSA the Intruder
> Headphone : Fostex TH 900


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





vincent215 said:


> I am aware that they only have balance output, therefore, a headphone with balance cable ended is required to work with the Mjolnir. However, I was curious if anyone here ever tried the idea of making a cable to connect between the Mjolnir output and normal banan plug.
> My idea is coming from rudi0504. He used his RSA intruder balance output and Fostex TH900.


 
   
  If you use a balanced -> single ended adapter with Mjolnir you'll trip the protection circuit and it won't work.


----------



## vincent215

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> If you use a balanced -> single ended adapter with Mjolnir you'll trip the protection circuit and it won't work.


 
  Oh I see.
  Do you know the scinece behind it? Why it was feasible for a few balance amp, but not with the others?
  Thank you.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





vincent215 said:


> Oh I see.
> Do you know the scinece behind it? Why it was feasible for a few balance amp, but not with the others?
> Thank you.


 
   
  It's apparently because of the circlotron topology, which as far as I'm aware, no other headphone amp currently uses.
   
  See here: http://schiit.com/products/mjolnir , in the FAQ section, specifically the last few questions.


----------



## vincent215

Oh that's good to know.
  Thank you for the information. 
  I will have to go with the next Schiit statement amp for single ended use.


----------



## holland

.


----------



## cubiboy90

Can Mjolnir's preamp output compare with Audio-gd NFB 6' preamp output? I consider these 2 items for my home system. I want to choose the balanced Head/preamp that can not only play well with my balanced headphone but also with my amp & speaker


----------



## Chris_Himself

vincent215 said:


> Oh I see.
> Do you know the scinece behind it? Why it was feasible for a few balance amp, but not with the others?
> Thank you.


 
  
 Because it is a true balanced amp, not just two single ended amps spooning each other more or less. It's full L/R from input to output including ground and a single-ended adapter would be "crossing the streams" and it would otherwise damage your amp.


----------



## BMBROWN911

I just bought a Mjolnir used off of these forums and while I've been through a lot of different amps over the years never a balanced setup. I'm using it with balanced HD600's and it completely changed the character of these. I've never heard anything even close to this kind of high quality sound. Especially from my Senns. it's been quite an eye opening experience. Previously I was using the Lyr which I loved but this thing really does seem to trounce it quite handily, which it should. Very impressed. Love how much texture the bass has and how holographic the sound staging became compared to when using the Lyr. Everything has just becaome much more articulate and easier to hear. Definitely feel fortunate to have aquired this amp and am looking forward to trying some of the heavier weight balanced headphones like maybe some of the Orthos. sometime in the future. Just a few thoughts.


----------



## Barry S

bmbrown911 said:


> I just bought a Mjolnir used off of these forums and while I've been through a lot of different amps over the years never a balanced setup. I'm using it with balanced HD600's and it completely changed the character of these. I've never heard anything even close to this kind of high quality sound. Especially from my Senns. it's been quite an eye opening experience. Previously I was using the Lyr which I loved but this thing really does seem to trounce it quite handily, which it should. Very impressed. Love how much texture the bass has and how holographic the sound staging became compared to when using the Lyr. Everything has just becaome much more articulate and easier to hear. Definitely feel fortunate to have aquired this amp and am looking forward to trying some of the heavier weight balanced headphones like maybe some of the Orthos. sometime in the future. Just a few thoughts.




Congratulations on the new Mjolnir. It also gives a similar kick in the butt to the HD650s. Every headphone that veers toward the dark and warm seems to sound great on the Mjolnir. Even though the HD600 is a bit more forward than the HD650s, I think it's a similar sound. Save your pennies for the LCD2--if you like the HD600 with the Mjolnir, you'll probably love the LCD2.


----------



## Raptor34

bmbrown911 said:


> I just bought a Mjolnir used off of these forums and while I've been through a lot of different amps over the years never a balanced setup. I'm using it with balanced HD600's and it completely changed the character of these. I've never heard anything even close to this kind of high quality sound. Especially from my Senns. it's been quite an eye opening experience. Previously I was using the Lyr which I loved but this thing really does seem to trounce it quite handily, which it should. Very impressed. Love how much texture the bass has and how holographic the sound staging became compared to when using the Lyr. Everything has just becaome much more articulate and easier to hear. Definitely feel fortunate to have aquired this amp and am looking forward to trying some of the heavier weight balanced headphones like maybe some of the Orthos. sometime in the future. Just a few thought


 
 +1   Couldn't have said it better myself.   As for pairing up the amp with Ortho's,  I can't remember saying "wow" so many times.  It's just light years ahead of anything I have ever heard before.  
 Welcome to the club.   er, there is a club isn't there?


----------



## joebobbilly

bmbrown911 said:


> I just bought a Mjolnir used off of these forums and while I've been through a lot of different amps over the years never a balanced setup. I'm using it with balanced HD600's and it completely changed the character of these. I've never heard anything even close to this kind of high quality sound. Especially from my Senns. it's been quite an eye opening experience. Previously I was using the Lyr which I loved but this thing really does seem to trounce it quite handily, which it should. Very impressed. Love how much texture the bass has and how holographic the sound staging became compared to when using the Lyr. Everything has just becaome much more articulate and easier to hear. Definitely feel fortunate to have aquired this amp and am looking forward to trying some of the heavier weight balanced headphones like maybe some of the Orthos. sometime in the future. Just a few thoughts.


 
  
 +1 Love HD600/650 balanced.


----------



## DarKen23

joebobbilly said:


> bmbrown911 said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought a Mjolnir used off of these forums and while I've been through a lot of different amps over the years never a balanced setup. I'm using it with balanced HD600's and it completely changed the character of these. I've never heard anything even close to this kind of high quality sound. Especially from my Senns. it's been quite an eye opening experience. Previously I was using the Lyr which I loved but this thing really does seem to trounce it quite handily, which it should. Very impressed. Love how much texture the bass has and how holographic the sound staging became compared to when using the Lyr. Everything has just becaome much more articulate and easier to hear. Definitely feel fortunate to have aquired this amp and am looking forward to trying some of the heavier weight balanced headphones like maybe some of the Orthos. sometime in the future. Just a few thoughts.
> ...


 Wait till you try the mjolnir with the LCD line up.


----------



## commtrd

Mjo with LCD3 sound very nice! Sublime even...


----------



## BMBROWN911

Of that I have no doubt. Can't wait to get a hold of a pair sometime to try them out.


----------



## buson160man

erukian said:


> I know this is probably an obvious suggestion, but I would consider getting your hands on a Gungnir which I think pairs beautifully with Mjolnir. You can always return it if you don't like it..


 
  
  You might want to try the teac ud-501 dsd dac. It is a bit over your budget target at 849 usd but not by that much. I have been using it in balanced fashion with my emotiva airmotiv 5 monitors and it is amazing sounding. The teac is very musical sounding and does not sound forward with the active monitors.


----------



## purrin

Gungir > Teac DAC. And it's not close.


----------



## brunk

If anyone is interested in the Mjolnir, check my sig for details


----------



## Chris_Himself

brunk said:


> If anyone is interested in the Mjolnir, check my sig for details


 
  
 Bump for a super sweet deal 
  
 Too bad two wouldn't do me any good LOL


----------



## Raptor34

brunk said:


> If anyone is interested in the Mjolnir, check my sig for details


 
 Darn, just missed me.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   That's a sweet price.


----------



## Saraguie

raptor34 said:


> Darn, just missed me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You didn't miss it still for sale!


----------



## Raptor34

saraguie said:


> You didn't miss it still for sale!


 
 Check my sig


----------



## Saraguie

raptor34 said:


> Check my sig


 
  
 Yup....sry....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....its early morning here and not enough java on board yet.


----------



## brunk

saraguie said:


> You didn't miss it still for sale!


 
  
 Yep


----------



## patbuyonlin

The new balanced Schiit gear looks impressive and formidable when lined up with the original line of gear.


----------



## Stormfriend

So I've had my Mjolnir for about six months now, or something like that, and sometimes it hums and at other times it's silent.  I can't identify any pattern except the longer I leave it on the more likely it is to start humming.  Now my mains supply is pretty poor, with solid voltage and low distortion but lots of other issues such as DC offset, noise and so on.  I have a Running Springs filter, a balanced transformer, a PS Audio P3 (regenerator - but not a true one) and an Isotek Syncro (DC blocker).  I also have a true regenerator (AC>DC>AC), but it affects the sound quality and still doesn't keep the Mjolnir completely silent so it's been relegated to the PC.  If I daisy chain the first four of those together what could be getting through all of them to cause the Mjolnir to hum?  I'm hoping there's an electrical engineer who can answer that! 
  
 Everything in the chain is plugged into the same set of filters (except the PC which is plugged into the other regenerator).  I've tried assorted combinations and assorted sources, but with no luck.  The rest of the system and my other components are all silent (from 3' away), so it's just the Mjolnir that's humming.  I've tried disconnecting the PC from the hi-fi as well with no luck.
  
 I also have an issue with the system sounding bright (through HD800s), again from time to time.  I don't think there's an exact correlation between the two (that I can tell), but the same underlying issue might vary in intensity and cause both problems.  I'm running balanced from the DAC and apart from power and headphones nothing else is connected to the Mjolnir.
  
 The other filters all serve a function: when I moved in I assumed my hi-fi at the time was broken as it sounded so bad.  Without any filters at all (and before I bought the Mjolnir) I had a 24/88.2 recording from Linn turn into a digital screech that was literally painful - it was unidentifiable as music. The same song on the same system after midnight sounded fine and I've not had a recurrence of that particular problem since filtering up.  I believe it was caused by a combination of factors and I've dealt with probably all but one of them.  This last one is doing my head in though, so hopefully the Mjolnir's hum will suggest a solution.  Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## DarKen23

stormfriend said:


> So I've had my Mjolnir for about six months now, or something like that, and sometimes it hums and at other times it's silent.  I can't identify any pattern except the longer I leave it on the more likely it is to start humming.  Now my mains supply is pretty poor, with solid voltage and low distortion but lots of other issues such as DC offset, noise and so on.  I have a Running Springs filter, a balanced transformer, a PS Audio P3 (regenerator - but not a true one) and an Isotek Syncro (DC blocker).  I also have a true regenerator (AC>DC>AC), but it affects the sound quality and still doesn't keep the Mjolnir completely silent so it's been relegated to the PC.  If I daisy chain the first four of those together what could be getting through all of them to cause the Mjolnir to hum?  I'm hoping there's an electrical engineer who can answer that!
> 
> Everything in the chain is plugged into the same set of filters (except the PC which is plugged into the other regenerator).  I've tried assorted combinations and assorted sources, but with no luck.  The rest of the system and my other components are all silent (from 3' away), so it's just the Mjolnir that's humming.  I've tried disconnecting the PC from the hi-fi as well with no luck.
> 
> ...


I don't think that true regenerator is necessary. I'd get a power conditioner with isolated banks and is also equipped with a voltage regulator.

I had the mjolnir prior to my HD800, the pairing is highly transparent but very thin sounding. I assume that's the brightness you hear.


----------



## brunk

stormfriend said:


> Spoiler: Problems with hum and noise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm no engineer, but I have run into these issues myself and solved them. If the issues remain consistent from different outlets, a ground loop would be suspect, possibly the DAC too since you mentioned "screech" playback on a 24-bit file. I would experiment by taking a length of cheap speaker wire and connect one end to a screw on the DAC, and the other end to a screw on the MJ to see if that solves the problem. If it doesn't, try using a different PC or laptop and a different DAC if possible. Good luck!


----------



## jackiedh

I've had the same issues with all my Schiit products and solved them by simply going to a 3 to 2 prong adapter with all of them with no other issues--
  
 No more Hum--
  
 Jack


----------



## Solude

jackiedh said:


> I've had the same issues with all my Schiit products and solved them by simply going to a 3 to 2 prong adapter with all of them with no other issues--
> 
> No more Hum--
> 
> Jack


 
  
 No more ground either.


----------



## Erukian

Is there no definite answer to this hum issue? Seems kind of weird that some are having this issue and others aren't. I'm definitely not, is this an amp issue or a home power issue?


----------



## DarKen23

No clue, my mjolnir was dead silent


----------



## Gustav Mahler

erukian said:


> Is there no definite answer to this hum issue? Seems kind of weird that some are having this issue and others aren't. I'm definitely not, is this an amp issue or a home power issue?


 
 Mine is dead silent as well.....been powered up non-stop for approx 6 months.....a few months ago people were thinking dimmers might be the problem.


----------



## Mikeb

Mine is also dead quiet, I would check earthing firs,t this is nearly always associated with hum problems, initially I would remove the earth connection to the headphone amp and check if its better or has no effect


----------



## Stormfriend

The hum comes and goes, very occasionally it sounds as though it fluctuates slightly.  After it's been left off for eight hours and switched back on again the Mjolnir usually starts out silent, but once it's warmed up it starts humming again at some point and the hum generally persists afterwards to some extent.  I think it has gone away in the past whilst still switched on, but I'm not 100% sure about that.  The hum persists even with nothing attached to the Mjolnir (except power of course). I'm not comfortable removing earthing wires, so that option is closed to me unfortunately. 
  
 I'm just running dc blocker/balanced transformer/regenerator/ at the moment as an experiment and the balanced transformer also hums a little at times so it's possible I just have an excessive amount of DC offset that the Syncro isn't completely dealing with.  Unfortunately I have no way to check that.  The balanced transformer is much quieter than the Mjolnir though and is usually silent even when the Mjolnir hums.  Given the P3 also blocks some DC and comes after the transformer and before the Mjolnir, that would mean the Mjolnir would have to be hyper-sensitive to DC offset for it to be the problem.
  
 The one thing I believe would get through all my filters is high frequency noise (such as wireless or mobile phone networks) as I read somewhere the balanced transformer is limited in handling that issue.  The P3 does little to stop noise and the Syncro certainly won't, so is there some brick wall filter I can add as an experiment just to see if it stops the hum?
  
 At this stage I'm assuming it's a home power issue, coupled with a very sensitive amp.


----------



## commtrd

I can and do rock my Mjo/Gun for hours on end with absolutely no hum or any other noise at all. Just deep black. I really want to try a Cyclops amp vs Mjo but it sounds so good (to me) that I am having a tough time coughing up the 1500 or so to go ahead and do it. I will someday... Been wanting to build two rigs anyway so that would be a start. Cant really see selling the Schiit as it is really sounding good (to me) but want to branch out and try some other gear also.


----------



## paradoxper

Storm, you should try plugging in at a different location to absolutely narrow down what's the cause.


----------



## Solude

With nothing in front of it.  Just straight wall.


----------



## Stormfriend

Some more experiments:
  
 I plugged the Mjolnir into the regenerator and it hummed.  I then disconnected the regenerator from the wall (pulled the plug) so that it was functioning as a battery back-up UPS - and the Mjolnir still hummed.  That means that either my problems are the Mjolnir itself, radiated EMI from somewhere, or the regenerator is putting out the same kind of AC problems that I'm getting from the wall.  Note that this regenerator has always been 100% consistent in the past but also 100% mediocre in terms of sound quality, so it's not inconceivable that the power it supplies is flawed in some way (in fact I know it is as the treble is a little rough and the midband lacks finesse when the whole system is plugged into it). The probability that it's also causing the Mjolnir to hum in the same way as the regular mains supply is the question.
  
 I took the Mjolnir upstairs and plugged it into a socket in the bedroom, which is the quietest room in the house and on a different circuit.  It hummed as before.  I'm beginning to think it's just a noisy unit, but I'm sure it wasn't always this way.  I'm in the UK with a 230v version.  It would be interesting to note which versions other people have and whether they're noisy or not.
  
 Having removed the Mjolnir from my system to experiment with it, I hooked up some old speaker amps to power my headphones.  These are 20 year old monsters with big toroidals and in desperate need of a service.  I can't use them to drive speakers due to the thinness of an adjoining wall with the neighbours, so they've been in storage for a while.  They work fine with the volume set to -60db apart from an audible hiss through the headphones.  Having set them up one of them hums with the same intensity as the Mjolnir (perhaps a bit louder), whilst the other is dead silent.  They're both plugged into the same DC blocker/filter combo.
  
 NB: By hum I'm talking about mechanical noise emitted by the Mjolnir, which is audible from up to ten feet away in a quiet room (not through the headphones) and annoying within six feet.  It's higher pitched than a thrum, and lower pitched than a whine, if that helps


----------



## preproman

Just a thought.  You may have already did this - not sure.  Try taking it to work or a friends house or somewhere other than your house.  Best place would be an audio shop where other amps are being used with no hum.


----------



## Stormfriend

I've not tried it with the Mjolnir yet, but it's a good idea.  I did try that with a Lehmann BCL I borrowed, which hummed like a person here but was silent at the shop.  Trouble is, that was before I got the Syncro so it may have been caused by DC offset in that case so not comparable.  It was so loud I didn't even bother to listen to it and just took it immediately back to the store.


----------



## Stormfriend

Made a discovery that I should have tried some time ago.  As the Mjolnir is on the end of the P3 I can adjust the voltage feeding it up and down in 1v increments with the P3's remote control.  At 230v - 240v the hum is similarly bad, and it's still bad below 230v, but by the time I hit 222v - 220v it is significantly diminished.  Unfortunately my local UK voltage is 240v - 250v so the P3 is operating way outside its recommended comfort zone outputting 220v.  The hum doesn't completely disappear at 220v but it's about half as loud (by my completely non-scientific calculations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and much less annoying.  The lowest voltage the UK P3 can do is 214v, which is slightly quieter still.
  
 The DAC and source use switched-mode psus and don't care what the voltage is, so I'll leave it like this for the moment and hope nothing explodes!


----------



## NevilleM

I have a 230v UK version and no hum after the first few seconds of switch on. No special mains other than Russ Andrews cables.


----------



## macbob713

Anyone try this amp with the HD800?


----------



## DarKen23

macbob713 said:


> Anyone try this amp with the HD800?


I have, I didnt like it--made the mid and upper range too thin.


----------



## Stormfriend

I use mine with the HD800 and it's lovely after midnight, super smooth and transparent.  It does lack a little low-end grunt, but I'm used to small speakers so it sounds pretty normal to me.  The only issues I have are when the mains supply is noisy as some brightness and aggression creeps in, but that's true with all my amps to some extent.  Edit - some of that aggression comes from further up the chain with other devices being affected by the noise as well.  I'm having a really hard time getting my mains supply consistently good.
  
 I've been running on 220v since my last post, with the Mjolnir on continuously, and if anything it's got quieter.  I can't hear anything from more than a foot away now, which is how it should be.  I just wish it did that at 240v.


----------



## FredrikT92

I'm really debating if I should buy a Mjolnir new or not.
 Was going to buy a used, but it got sold as a stack with Gungnir.
 Is the Mjolnir worth it with LCD2?(I got buffalo DAC)


----------



## Solude

Yes, yes it is.  Pretty sure I got the stack you were eyeing


----------



## JeffA

I have not been following the Mjolnir closely since I bought one shortly after Schiit released it. In reading some other threads, I have seen references to an "old" and "new" Mjolnir, suggesting the latest production versions are improved upon the originals. Could someone please explain to me what changes, if any, Schiit has made to the Mjolnir since its initial release, or how these changes affect sound quality? I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Defiant00

jeffa said:


> I have not been following the Mjolnir closely since I bought one shortly after Schiit released it. In reading some other threads, I have seen references to an "old" and "new" Mjolnir, suggesting the latest production versions are improved upon the originals. Could someone please explain to me what changes, if any, Schiit has made to the Mjolnir since its initial release, or how these changes affect sound quality? I would greatly appreciate it.


 
  
 To the best of my knowledge there have not been any changes.


----------



## Solude

So on a whim I brought in the Gungnir and Mjolnir stack to see if I could free up some desk space without too much drop and... interesting results.
  
 First things first.  This was not a fair fight.  $1600 v $7000 MSRP but this is Head-Fi so what the hell.  Secondly the Schiit stack is awesome given it's price tag and maybe more importantly really synergize with each other, cancelling out each other's potential faults.
  
 So if we assume the GS-X mk2 and PWD2 are neutral, humour me   Then the Mjolnir is tilted up tonally and the Gungnir is tilted down.  Ie the PWD2 and Mjolnir is a little too forward  and illuminated and the Gungnir paired with the GS-X mk2 a little too laid back and dark.
  
 But the Gungnir and Mjolnir really mesh well.  Since both "stacks" played best as a unit what do I think you give up for opting to keep several thousands in the bank?  Resolution and speed.  The GS-X mk2/PWD2 combo does a better job of digging deep into the recording and almost slowing things down during busy passages where the Mjolnir/Gungnir combo is turning towards hard times.  But it's the last 10% type difference, not a lopsided blowout.
  
 So I can honestly now say my previous experience with the Mjolnir was in a large part the fault of the W4S DAC-2.  But partnered with a warm dac it really is something else.  Great dynamic swing and sense of air.
  
 The Gungnir was also incredible and could bring life to a lot of the amps in the sub $1000 range that are often dried out and lacking down low.  I would however avoid pairing it to overly warm sources or you could fall into dark territory.  Headphone choice obviously plays a part here.
  
 Should add.  Kudos to Schiit for having the balls to crank class A bias to reasonable levels.  Loves me some hot Schiit.  The Mjolnir gets quite hot.  Even the Gungnir is warm to the touch.  Love it!
  
 Always drove me nuts that Burson had a massive heatsink for a case and set the bias to levels that barely warm the case sigh.


----------



## Barry S

solude said:


> So on a whim I brought in the Gungnir and Mjolnir stack to see if I could free up some desk space without too much drop and... interesting results.
> 
> First things first.  This was not a fair fight.  $1600 v $7000 MSRP but this is Head-Fi so what the hell.  Secondly the Schiit stack is awesome given it's price tag and maybe more importantly really synergize with each other, cancelling out each other's potential faults.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Interesting observations.  I love the Mjolnir/Gungnir, but feel like it still swings a bit bright. I was toying with the idea of an eventual GS-X Mk2 upgrade, but keeping the Gungnir, but it sounds like you think that pairing is too dark. The biggest reason for me upgrading would be getting a more neutral amp that plays well with lots of headphones.


----------



## Solude

GS-X mk2 is awesome and plays well with just about anything.  It's the reason I'm holding on to it even though it is serious overkill for ciems 
  
 If you find the MG stack too bright then the Gung/GS-X  would be right up your alley.  You'd likely find the PWD2/GS-X too bright as well since tonally and attack wise they were similar.


----------



## preproman

solude said:


> GS-X mk2 is awesome and plays well with just about anything.  It's the reason I'm holding on to it even though it is serious overkill for ciems
> 
> If you find the MG stack too bright then the Gung/GS-X  would be right up your alley.  You'd likely find the *PWD2/GS-X too bright *as well since tonally and attack wise they were similar.


 
  
 Not to me..  
  
 I think the PWD2 gives that thump / attack and low level detail retrieval a little better than the Gung.   IMO the PWD2 / GS-X mk2 combo is a tab bit warm and makes the HD800s sound pretty good.  That same combo with the LCD-3s can be a tad bit dark to me at least.  
  
 I still prefer the MJ with the LCDs over the GS-X mk2.  The MJ / PWD mk2 combo was the best I've heard the LCD-2.2s and the LCD-3s.
  
 I never heard the Gung paird with the GS-X mk2 though.


----------



## Byronb

Ordered my Mjolnir yesterday, hoping to pick up the Gungnir by the end of the year, until then I will be running it off of the Uber-Bifrost. I am hoping for good results.


----------



## elwappo99

barry s said:


> Shoot, I'd love to swap my Mjolnir for an Asgard 2 and pocket the extra cash, but it would have to be pretty damn close in performance.  I'd be surprised if it was at the same level, but I'll just have to hear it.  The Mjolnir is amazing with the LCD2s, but I find the Magni almost unlistenable in comparison. It seems like the Asgard 2 would be somewhere between the two, since the Asgard 1 was considered so close to the Magni.


 
  
 Now the Asgard 2 has been out, has anyone been able to do a long comparison between the two?
  
 I've been looking but haven't been able to find anything aside from a sentence or two.


----------



## Solude

preproman said:


> *IMO *the PWD2 / GS-X mk2 combo is a tab bit warm and makes the HD800s sound pretty good.  That same combo with the LCD-3s can be a tad bit dark* to me *at least.


 
  
 I think the pairing of PWD2/GS-X mk2/LCD-3 is great and for me straddles the line of illuminated/dark but the Gungnir was clearly darker than the PWD2.  Huge attack but shifted down tonally.  Since he, not me, finds the MG stack overly bright the GS-X mk2 works for him.
  
 Comes down to cans.  You like illuminated cans, HE-6 still topping your list I believe so it's not surprising that you would prefer something more illuminated.  Even for me there are days that the LCD-3 is too sharp even dry but for the rest of the year it rides the line.


----------



## DarKen23

solude said:


> GS-X mk2 is awesome and plays well with just about anything.  It's the reason I'm holding on to it even though it is serious overkill for ciems


If one can wait that long.


----------



## Solude

Just be glad you only need to put down 25% now.  Used to have to foot the whole $2500+ up front.


----------



## DarKen23

I did not like the gungnir. I feel that with the gungnir/mjolnir stack-the gungnir fell too far off for an amp like mjolnir.


----------



## DarKen23

solude said:


> Just be glad you only need to put down 25% now.  Used to have to foot the whole $2500+ up front.


Ouch..


----------



## joebobbilly

darken23 said:


> I did not like the gungnir. I feel that with the gungnir/mjolnir stack-the gungnir fell too far off for an amp like mjolnir.


 

 Just out of curiosity, too far off in what sense? Could you elaborate? (cause my super long term goal is and HD800)


----------



## Chris_Himself

darken23 said:


> I did not like the gungnir. I feel that with the gungnir/mjolnir stack-the gungnir fell too far off for an amp like mjolnir.


 
  
 Same, it was a tad bit bright. I liked the HRT MSII+ with Mjolnir.


----------



## DarKen23

joebobbilly said:


> darken23 said:
> 
> 
> > I did not like the gungnir. I feel that with the gungnir/mjolnir stack-the gungnir fell too far off for an amp like mjolnir.
> ...


 
 It was like having apples and coffee..
  
 Actually what I meant was, I felt that the mjolnir was a spectacular amp--it bought ridiculously good sound to the LCD line up, so good that I still believe the mjolnir is hands-down THE best amplifier for the LCD. The gungnir just felt unworthy..


----------



## Stormfriend

stormfriend said:


> At 230v - 240v the hum is similarly bad, and it's still bad below 230v, but by the time I hit 222v - 220v it is significantly diminished.


 
  
 I've left the Mojo on continuously since that post with the P3 set to 220v and it's been completely inaudible from a few feet away, exactly as it should be.  I'm now convinced voltage is the problem, so I'll drop an email to Schiit and see what they say.


----------



## buson160man

purrin said:


> Gungir > Teac DAC. And it's not close.


 
  I am not that familiar with the gungir only hearing it briefly with the mjoyner amp at a head fi meet this spring. But I do not believe the gungir will do dsd at all. The teac will so I would not agree that it is not even close. I am sure the teac will sound better than the gungir since it does play dsd and double dsd files while the gungir will not play dsd files at all.


----------



## philo50

buson160man said:


> I am not that familiar with the gungir only hearing it briefly with the mjoyner amp at a head fi meet this spring. But I do not believe the gungir will do dsd at all. The teac will so I would not agree that it is not even close. I am sure the teac will sound better than the gungir since it does play dsd and double dsd files while the gungir will not play dsd files at all.


 
 the fact that it does more things poorly does not make it better.....


----------



## Gustav Mahler

Just a by the way.....I'm loving this combination....msb power dac, mjolnir, saa endorphin, hd 800....certain combinations produce delightful synergies and I think this may be one of them.
  
 Cheers!
  
 Gus


----------



## DarKen23

philo50 said:


> buson160man said:
> 
> 
> > I am not that familiar with the gungir only hearing it briefly with the mjoyner amp at a head fi meet this spring. But I do not believe the gungir will do dsd at all. The teac will so I would not agree that it is not even close. I am sure the teac will sound better than the gungir since it does play dsd and double dsd files while the gungir will not play dsd files at all.
> ...


 
 I agree. When comparing 2 dacs, 1 capable of DSD; Just because a dac is DSD ready doesnt mean its automatically going to sound better, it only indicates that the dac is capable of playing back DSD format.


----------



## brunk

philo50 said:


> the fact that it does more things poorly does not make it better.....


 
 Hehe well said 
  


darken23 said:


> I agree. When comparing 2 dacs, 1 capable of DSD; Just because a dac is DSD ready doesnt mean its automatically going to sound better, it only indicates that the dac is capable of playing back DSD format.


 
 Yep, and true DSD material is so sparse that it's really a moot point. Plus, I compared the Teac to the Yulong D18 for about 2 weeks and sent the Teac back on its merry way.


----------



## uncola

Hey guys are there any inexpensive stands to elevate the mjolnir and a dac on a desk?  like a simple two shelf wood thing.. I was thinking about building one but I don't know the first thing.  I found this at home depot but it's a bit wide http://www.homedepot.com/p/ClosetMaid-Selectives-24-in-White-Stackable-Storage-Organizer-7067/100597820#.UmHTNPmshcY
 I was thinking I could cut a 10x36 board in half and use some 2x4 as the legs for a two shelf stand


----------



## FredrikT92

Whats the loudest you guys play with the Mjolnir?
 I usually play around 9-11 a clock.


----------



## Eee Pee

fredrikt92 said:


> Whats the loudest you guys play with the Mjolnir?




Depends on the source output voltage and gain. My CD player is around ten, but my vinyl rig has seen one o'clock. It also depends on the headphone impedance and sensitivity numbers.


----------



## FredrikT92

Ye I use LCD-2.
 I guess I should buy a SPL meter cause I notice that its really easy to increase the volume with the LCD-2s.
 Dont wanna damage my hearing too much lol


----------



## Eee Pee

Ultimate Ears has an iPhone etc, app called UE SPL for free. Supposedly with 1-2 decibels of stand alone meters.


----------



## x838nwy

Just want to drop in to say that I just had a "who left the speakers on?" moment with Mjolnir/HD800. That is all.


----------



## Erukian

x838nwy said:


> Just want to drop in to say that I just had a "who left the speakers on?" moment with Mjolnir/HD800. That is all.


 
  
 I have some nice bookshelf speakers and sometimes I can't tell if I left the speaker amp powered on when I'm listening with my LCD-2's. It's eerie.


----------



## Stormfriend

stormfriend said:


> It does lack a little low-end grunt


 
  
 Can I take this comment back?   I just swapped out my usb converter's smps for a lab bench linear psu and the bass is thundering out of my HD800s now.  I've been using that smps since before I had the Mjolnir and it's lovely, open and clear, but now it seems it was rather bass shy.  The linear psu is still running in and not quite as open at the moment, but the difference in the lower frequencies is profound.


----------



## commtrd

stormfriend said:


> stormfriend said:
> 
> 
> > It does lack a little low-end grunt
> ...




What USB converter are you using? Very interesting...


----------



## Stormfriend

commtrd said:


> What USB converter are you using? Very interesting...


 

 The HiFace EVO.  I have three PSUs for it now: a cheap variable voltage smps that sounded rolled off in the treble and muddled in the midrange; the expensive smps that was really sweet and detailed but suffered badly from mains variation (which is why I tried something else) and apparently was bass light, and now the linear one.


----------



## uncola

My mjolnir gets here friday so I wanted to have some kind of stand ready for them.  I have no DIY skills whatsoever and no tools other than an old drill with batteries that die after 5 minutes of drilling but I made this stand today from $22 of parts at home depot.  There's 17 1/2" of space on the 2nd shelf, that is where I'm gonna put the mjolnir.  I know it looks kind of bad but it works and no fingers were lost in the making of it so I feel proud

 edit: mjolnir arrived early!  it fits perfectly


----------



## nilov

Hi.
 How mjolnir drives with HD 800?


----------



## nilov

stormfriend said:


> I've left the Mojo on continuously since that post with the P3 set to 220v and it's been completely inaudible from a few feet away, exactly as it should be.  I'm now convinced voltage is the problem, so I'll drop an email to Schiit and see what they say.


 
 Hi.
 Which interconnect cables do you use?Rca or Balanced?
 I have also Mjolnir and Gungnir combo,and when i use Rca interconnect - i heard hum always.
 When balanced - no slightest sound hum


----------



## DarKen23

nilov said:


> Hi.
> How mjolnir drives with HD 800?


 
 Highly transparent. Lacked too much authority on the mid-range, and somewhat thin upper range. No warmth whatsoever. Some people like it, some dont. It had excellent speed though with good prat.


----------



## nilov

darken23 said:


> Highly transparent. Lacked too much authority on the mid-range, and somewhat thin upper range. No warmth whatsoever. Some people like it, some dont. It had excellent speed though with good prat.


 
 What about bass?


----------



## rrahman

darken23 said:


> Highly transparent. *Lacked too much authority on the mid-range*, and somewhat thin upper range. No warmth whatsoever. Some people like it, some dont. It had excellent speed though with good prat.


 
  
 So it had just the right amount of authority in the midrange?


----------



## DarKen23

rrahman said:


> So it had just the right amount of authority in the midrange?


 
 If thats how you felt.


----------



## rrahman

darken23 said:


> If thats how you felt.




I have never heard the combo, no balanced cable. I was just poking fun at how "lacking too much" does not make sense.


----------



## Stormfriend

nilov said:


> Hi.
> Which interconnect cables do you use?Rca or Balanced?
> I have also Mjolnir and Gungnir combo,and when i use Rca interconnect - i heard hum always.
> When balanced - no slightest sound hum


 
  
 I'm running balanced, although I've not tried s/e to be fair.  I get the hum even when nothing is attached to it though, not even headphones.


----------



## olor1n

nilov said:


> Hi.
> How mjolnir drives with HD 800?


 
  
The MJ's fine with the HD800. Most of the complaints to me have stemmed from people who haven't really considered the importance of the source component in the chain. Huge mistake for the HD800, IME. It's not like the MJ _adds_ negative traits to the presentation, nor does it mask faults upstream. If the MJ/HD800 does nothing for you, it's because those two components are exposing issues with your source. Or the inherent HD800 signature just isn't for you.
  


darken23 said:


> nilov said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


----------



## DarKen23

olor1n said:


> nilov said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


 
 I agree that the source begins to either show its flaws or shine when the HD800 is in the chain. Im still firm on my opinion that it has little if any warmth at all, and I was using the D18 dac--which is known to be quite dark. I  suppose my opinion of the pairing having no warmth is from comparing it directly to the A18 amplifier.


----------



## Chris_Himself

nilov said:


> Hi.
> Which interconnect cables do you use?Rca or Balanced?
> I have also Mjolnir and Gungnir combo,and when i use Rca interconnect - i heard hum always.
> When balanced - no slightest sound hum


 
  
 I use XLR interconnects. I have no idea how it sounds on RCA's actually but now I'm feeling paranoid so I might just snag some RCA's just to see what mine sound like LOL.
  
 The combo is well-rounded, I suspect the Gungnir has a lengthy burn-in procedure as mine has already started sounding a bit different from other people's using their interconnects and equipment at around 200 hours on my stuff.


----------



## FredrikT92

I cant hear any hum at all with XLR. So it would be cool if anyone with RCA shared their experience with humming


----------



## Eee Pee

Sony CDP to Mjolnir via RCAs and I have no hum.


----------



## buson160man

philo50 said:


> the fact that it does more things poorly does not make it better.....


 
  Poorly you must be deaf the teac does not sound anything less than very good. When it is used in balanced fashion it sounds excellent. I think you need to hear the teac before you make such statements. From what I heard even though it was only briefly the schiit dac sounded good but certainly not better than what I hear from the teac ud501 dac.


----------



## philo50

buson160man said:


> Poorly you must be deaf the teac does not sound anything less than very good. When it is used in balanced fashion it sounds excellent. I think you need to hear the teac before you make such statements. From what I heard even though it was only briefly the schiit dac sounded good but certainly not better than what I hear from the teac ud501 dac.


 
 the comment made had to do with the comment  before it, it had nothing to do with the Teac


----------



## NewMexiCat

darken23 said:


> I agree that the source begins to either show its flaws or shine when the HD800 is in the chain. Im still firm on my opinion that it has little if any warmth at all, and I was using the D18 dac--which is known to be quite dark. I  suppose my opinion of the pairing having no warmth is from comparing it directly to the A18 amplifier.


 
 My experience with the Mjolnir and HD800 combo has been quite good using the Oppo BDP105 as my source going all balanced to the amp.  I find the combination to be incredibly neutral and transparent.  There is plenty of authoritative and accurate bass slam and I find the high end to be troblesome only with inferior recordings.  With SACD, high-res files, and even well recorded redbook sources, the highs are crystal clean, but not brittle or fatiguing.  I have been very satisfied with the combination.  It is extremely revealing, however, of poor source material.


----------



## uncola

Finally got my mjolnir setup squared away, using it with balanced zmf t50rp.  Man it sounds great.   I actually was going insane because of a buzzing, it turns out it was being caused by the dimmer switch in my living room on another floor of the house.  The other dimmer switches in the house had no effect.  As soon as I shut off the living room dimmer switch lights, instant black background.  I'm swapping it for an on/off switch tomorrow.


----------



## DarKen23

uncola said:


> Finally got my mjolnir setup squared away, using it with balanced zmf t50rp.  Man it sounds great.   I actually was going insane because of a buzzing, it turns out it was being caused by the dimmer switch in my living room on another floor of the house.  The other dimmer switches in the house had no effect.  As soon as I shut off the living room dimmer switch lights, instant black background.  I'm swapping it for an on/off switch tomorrow.


Or you can take it a step further by getting a power conditioner like the APC H10 or H15. It provides you with line conditioner, automatic voltage regulator, and isolated banks.

It was one of the best purchases I've made.


----------



## FredrikT92

Been living with the Schiit Mjolnir for awhile now, and I absolutely love it!
 It's got that powerful/impactful sound I was looking for, and ive never enjoyed music more.
 The former Burson The Conductor I had dont have a chance in my opinion


----------



## NZheadcase

fredrikt92 said:


> Been living with the Schiit Mjolnir for awhile now, and I absolutely love it!
> It's got that powerful/impactful sound I was looking for, and ive never enjoyed music more.
> The former Burson The Conductor I had dont have a chance in my opinion


 
  Wow! I'd love to hear more details. I have the soloist right now and the conductor basically is a Soloist with a Sabre DAC.
  
 For what genres? And how are they better for you specifically? Asking as I would like to know if we have the same preferences in music and if I can justify the plunge.  Thanks!
  
  
 Or, maybe I wait for the Ragnarok.


----------



## formula1

fredrikt92 said:


> Been living with the Schiit Mjolnir for awhile now, and I absolutely love it!
> It's got that powerful/impactful sound I was looking for, and ive never enjoyed music more.
> The former Burson The Conductor I had dont have a chance in my opinion


 
  
 Interesting. Care to elaborate a bit? 
 I always thought that the conductor bass was fast and impactful.


----------



## DarKen23

formula1 said:


> fredrikt92 said:
> 
> 
> > Been living with the Schiit Mjolnir for awhile now, and I absolutely love it!
> ...


 
 Compared to the Mjolnir? No way.


----------



## uncola

So I swapped out the cheap leviton dimmer switch for a leviton 15amp on/off switch and it did totally remove the hum.  The background seems even blacker now than when I had the dimmer switch set to off, but that may be expectation bias   Cheapest $1.50 upgrade I could have made.  Someone recommended a power regenerator on IRC, this is so much easier


----------



## DarKen23

uncola said:


> So I swapped out the cheap leviton dimmer switch for a leviton 15amp on/off switch and it did totally remove the hum.  The background seems even blacker now than when I had the dimmer switch set to off, but that may be expectation bias   Cheapest $1.50 upgrade I could have made.  Someone recommended a power regenerator on IRC, this is so much easier


easier for sure. But are you positive that your investments are protected from voltage sags and spikes? I think not..


----------



## FredrikT92

Mjolnir gives 5W @ 50ohm, while the Conductor doesnt even give 1W @ 50ohm if im not wrong. 
 Audeze themselfs recommend between 1-4W. So that might have something to do with it. 
  
 I listen to alot of house, indie/indie pop, alternative rock, EDM, and similar genre's.
 I'm very bad at describing sound, so I feel like it would be cliché, atleast when I dont have both products to compare.


----------



## DarKen23

fredrikt92 said:


> Mjolnir gives 5W @ 50ohm, while the Conductor doesnt even give 1W @ 50ohm if im not wrong.
> Audeze themselfs recommend between 1-4W. So that might have something to do with it.
> 
> I listen to alot of house, indie/indie pop, alternative rock, EDM, and similar genre's.
> I'm very bad at describing sound, so I feel like it would be cliché, atleast when I dont have both products to compare.


 
 +1 for house music


----------



## Carlsan

Anyone try the Anedio D2 with the Mijolnir?


----------



## Eee Pee

Goes to Senn HD 600.  Can do the HD 700 also.
  
 CD ripped in AIFF to the Pod via the iMac and iTunes.  Simple.  Good.


----------



## elwappo99

eee pee said:


> Goes to Senn HD 600.  Can do the HD 700 also.
> 
> CD ripped in AIFF to the Pod via the iMac and iTunes.  Simple.  Good.


 
  
 Is that DAC balanced ???


----------



## brunk

elwappo99 said:


> Is that DAC balanced ???


 
 LOL you're a bad influence!


----------



## Joong

newmexicat said:


> My experience with the Mjolnir and HD800 combo has been quite good using the Oppo BDP105 as my source going all balanced to the amp.  I find the combination to be incredibly neutral and transparent.  There is plenty of authoritative and accurate bass slam and I find the high end to be troblesome only with inferior recordings.  With SACD, high-res files, and even well recorded redbook sources, the highs are crystal clean, but not brittle or fatiguing.  I have been very satisfied with the combination.  It is extremely revealing, however, of poor source material.



This is my first time writing.
My setup is Lyr with Tele + Bdp-105 as SACD source, and the SQ is very surprising.
I heard first time not granular sound out of Beethoven Sym 5 of Kleiver.
This rig saved my Malher Sym 8, which is known as Sym of 1000 and requires high resolution.
Choir of big size tends to be rough and harsh, but with this setup the SQ was wonderful .
The sound was what should be, and musical.

Another setup was Lyr + Uberfrost as USB for Flac, and compared with Emotiva mini-x + BDP-105, and I listened to Verdi Requem.
I found almost the same SQ through HE-5LE.

It seems that SACD is noticeably better than that of FLAC in my opinion .
Or Lyr is better than Emotiva mini-x in that difference in two rigs.


----------



## macbob713

I've been using the Lyr for several years with the HD800, but today I recieved my Sennheiser balanced cable, and I'm now listening to the Mjolinor totally balanced, from my Sony sacd player to the hd800. The sound is stunning. Bass is deep and impactful, yet the treble is more detailed and the soundstage has improved. Right now I'm listening to Ronnie Earl and the Broadcasters latest cd, just for today. Wow, sounds terrific.


----------



## x838nwy

macbob713 said:


> I've been using the Lyr for several years with the HD800, but today I recieved my Sennheiser balanced cable, and I'm now listening to the Mjolinor totally balanced, from my Sony sacd player to the hd800. The sound is stunning. Bass is deep and impactful, yet the treble is more detailed and the soundstage has improved. Right now I'm listening to Ronnie Earl and the Broadcasters latest cd, just for today. Wow, sounds terrific.




Sorry to go ot on this - where did you get the cable from? I've been longing for one.

Thanks

C


----------



## macbob713

x838nwy said:


> Sorry to go ot on this - where did you get the cable from? I've been longing for one.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> C



I ordered mine directly thru Sennheiser Sales dept in the US via phone. The cable is the CH800 S.
They are in stock.


----------



## Carlsan

You can also contact Brian at BTG-AUDIO, he'll take your original cable, re-terminate it so you can use it balanced, but also add a female XLR to the other end so you can still use it single ended as well. Much cheaper than buying a whole new cable.
  
 Other head-fi members have used his service and there is feedback here.


----------



## dcginc

I used BTG Audio to recable both my Yamaha HP-1s and HP-2s. Very pleased w his work.


----------



## Moonhead

I Received the Mjolnir/Gungnir combo 1 week ago and I'm pretty disappointed with synergy of my Hifiman HE6. 
 Way to bright for may taste and a big loss in soundstage compared to my early Cayin class A amp. 
  
 Any one who was disappointed with Mjolnir + HE6 combo ?
 & maybe heard them with HD800 ? 
  
 Im leading towards getting the HD800, but afraid that i would be as bright or even worst than the HE6.
 Would be nice with some feedback from some good people that listen to both headphones. 
  
 Maybe i will ***** out and get Audeze LCD X/LCD 3 !!


----------



## Carlsan

I tried the HD800's in balanced with the Mjolnir and they sounded quite good, especially playing flac fazz files. Ditto with the LCD-3's.
 Agreed, the the HE-6 running out of the Mjolnir is very bright, but the Mjolnir still ran them fairly well, certainly better than my Soloist. My dac is the Anedio D2.


----------



## Moonhead

Great.. thanks for the quick reply  
  
 Then i just have to figure out which one to get first HD800 or LCD X/3
  
 The choices..


----------



## Barry S

moonhead said:


> I Received the Mjolnir/Gungnir combo 1 week ago and I'm pretty disappointed with synergy of my Hifiman HE6.
> Way to bright for may taste and a big loss in soundstage compared to my early Cayin class A amp.
> 
> Any one who was disappointed with Mjolnir + HE6 combo ?
> ...


 

 I'm not surprised the HE-6s are too bright with the Mjolnir, the HE500s also sound bright to me. I can't say I like the HD800 much with the Mjolnir. Before I got the LCD-X, I was going to buy an HD800 and had already ordered a Crack+Speedball because I think the HD800/Mjolnir pairing is too bright. YMMV, What, IMHO, etc.


----------



## Chris_Himself

moonhead said:


> I Received the Mjolnir/Gungnir combo 1 week ago and I'm pretty disappointed with synergy of my Hifiman HE6.
> Way to bright for may taste and a big loss in soundstage compared to my early Cayin class A amp.
> 
> Any one who was disappointed with Mjolnir + HE6 combo ?
> ...


 
  
 Gungnir bright, not the Mjolnir. Thats why people are trying the Teac if they don't like the Gungnir. I own it with HD800 and I like the brightness but I do know what you are talking about.
  
 But yeah spending money on headphones isn't ever a bad idea mate.


----------



## asmoday

Which Teac dac are you referring too?
UD-H01?


----------



## brunk

asmoday said:


> Which Teac dac are you referring too?
> UD-H01?


 
 I think the 501 would be the one he's mentioning if it's comparable to the Gungnir.


----------



## asmoday

Thanks brunk, I missed that when I was searching them.


----------



## Moonhead

Chris is was referring to HE6 with Mjolnir/Gungnir, i have no idea how it would be with HD800, 
 but i love to try it some day, but then again I'm just afraid it would be way too bright just like with the HE6!! 
  
 Im defiently leaning towards some Audeze, that is the only headphone i have heard of that should be awesome with the Schiit Stack.


----------



## Chris_Himself

moonhead said:


> Chris is was referring to HE6 with Mjolnir/Gungnir, i have no idea how it would be with HD800,
> but i love to try it some day, but then again I'm just afraid it would be way too bright just like with the HE6!!
> 
> Im defiently leaning towards some Audeze, that is the only headphone i have heard of that should be awesome with the Schiit Stack.


 
  
 They both kinda go bright when paired with either an amp with not enough current, or a DAC which sounds a little cold/bright. 
  
 Gungnir is a little bright as a DAC, which is odd considering I didn't think DAC's imparted anything tonal, but yeah I don't mind it and I sorta welcome it. I love mah trebs!
  
 Audeze is really good, Hifiman HE-500 is becoming super popular these days since it's like near half the price and they were reviewed side by side with each other at debut.


----------



## Moonhead

Thanks for your insight Chis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Well I'm a little greedy and want the best, well some of the top tier, because I'm not going STAX mental 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So now my arrow is pointing at Audeze LCD3, LCD X or HD800.


----------



## Chris_Himself

moonhead said:


> Thanks for your insight Chis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You're playing with fire there bud... 
  
 LCD-3 is LCD-2 with like 10% more energy and more clear and concise midrange. Some people feel it's worth it. I don't argue with those people. LCD-X I haven't heard and quite honestly I just can't afford to buy it right now. The LCD series is a very engaging, lush, full bodied sound. It is not exactly what most experienced audiophiles would consider a classic reference sound. It basically is a cozy signature, with near infinite power handling, it like won't clip up until brain blasting volumes. It can be driven by anything from a portable source/amp, and enjoys lots of current. You'll be happy to know that IMO, they don't scale as high just because they are satisfied much earlier than dynamic driver headphones when it comes to power and don't necessarily transmit a lot of the ugliness of noisier dac/amps. That could be interpreted as not scaling as well as other stuff, but it really depends what your expectations of expensive amps really are.
  
 HD800 is sort of the purists' choice. Thats kind of why it has a somewhat cult following of exclusively HD800 listeners on other forums. That combined with it's lightweight construction compared to orthos, purity of treble (at the expense of potentially of being too bright). Downsides are that if you run a really noisy tube amp, it will tell you, if you run a bright DAC/amp, it'll tell you even faster, and some people consider that high-end audiophile signature a little either thin or too flat which can equate to boring. It's an evolution of the K702 signature, if you've heard it before. Everything is more clear, and has more attack. It's that sharpness combined with the treble extension that kind of has that propensity to go bright on you with certain music/gear. I wrote more just because the HD800 isn't represented as well. Theres just a small handful of bros here who could honestly give you an accurate rundown of what they sound like, and actually own them. (lots of "signature audiophiles" here)
  
 I can't pick between the two of them. The snob in me likes the 800's, the lazy guy who just likes to wear headphones and not analyze my music as it's playing enjoys the signature of LCD-2 considerably more. *If you honestly have the guapo, do both and eliminate the weaker of the two.*
  
 TWO WILL ENTER, ONE SHALL LEAVE


----------



## Erukian

I get wanting to have a pure audio experience and I get that the HD-800 gives you that.
  
 I didn't wan't my headphones to be so detailed that they ruin the fun of listening to music because all you hear is sibilance from poor EQ during mastering. I also didn't want to have the cans be so accurate and hyper-sensitive to details that I have to literally eliminate a whole list of amps and dacs that don't have "synergy" with my headphones because I need gear to be less revealing in specific ways to mask the bad recordings.
  
 That's why I picked the LCD-2
  
 Just my 2c.


----------



## brunk

erukian said:


> I get wanting to have a pure audio experience and I get that the HD-800 gives you that.
> 
> I didn't wan't my headphones to be so detailed that they ruin the fun of listening to music because all you hear is sibilance from poor EQ during mastering. I also didn't want to have the cans be so accurate and hyper-sensitive to details that I have to literally eliminate a whole list of amps and dacs that don't have "synergy" with my headphones because I need gear to be less revealing in specific ways to mask the bad recordings.
> 
> ...


 
 Honestly, the HD-800s at a certain point will ruin alot of your favorite music for you because it's so brutally revealing. I keep the HE-6 as my 'daily driver' and the HD-800 for classical and some exceptionally recorded albums.


----------



## Moonhead

chris_himself said:


> You're playing with fire there bud...
> 
> LCD-3 is LCD-2 with like 10% more energy and more clear and concise midrange. Some people feel it's worth it. I don't argue with those people. LCD-X I haven't heard and quite honestly I just can't afford to buy it right now. The LCD series is a very engaging, lush, full bodied sound. It is not exactly what most experienced audiophiles would consider a classic reference sound. It basically is a cozy signature, with near infinite power handling, it like won't clip up until brain blasting volumes. It can be driven by anything from a portable source/amp, and enjoys lots of current. You'll be happy to know that IMO, they don't scale as high just because they are satisfied much earlier than dynamic driver headphones when it comes to power and don't necessarily transmit a lot of the ugliness of noisier dac/amps. That could be interpreted as not scaling as well as other stuff, but it really depends what your expectations of expensive amps really are.
> 
> ...


 
 Well I love almost everything about HE6, but i think it can sound a little bright in the top, 
 and I'm fed up seeking after one dedicated speaker amp just for them. 
 I Crave neutral headphone more than the dark ones, thats why I would like to try out 
 some HD800 and maybe get a Conductor for it.
 Burson conductor should be a great partner with both HD800 & LCD3, best of both worlds!! 
 But what do i know I'm just one crazy newbie who loves good headphones


----------



## Gary in MD

moonhead said:


> Well I love almost everything about HE6, but i think it can sound a little bright in the top,
> and I'm fed up seeking after one dedicated speaker amp just for them.
> I Crave neutral headphone more than the dark ones, thats why I would like to try out
> some HD800 and maybe get a Conductor for it.
> ...


 

 Chris is right:  Do an in-home comparison test.  If you are in the US, The Cable Company will loan you the LCDs, HD800s, Burson Conductor and lots of other stuff for the cost of shipping plus 5% that goes toward whatever you buy from them.  You get 2 weeks or so to try whatever you want to try in the comfort of your own home.  There are also lots of excellent manufacturers and retailers who will give you a free trial period, usually 30 days.  Add their stuff to the stuff you get from The Cable Co and spend a few weeks hanging out listening.  Pick the stuff you like the best and send the rest back (well, actually you send all of the Cable Co stuff back and order new stuff from them).  That way you get what you want, not what we like.  Neutral to you isn't neutral to me.  Dark to me isn't dark to you.  Or Chris.  Or Brunk.  Or anybody else on these boards.  The folks around here are awesome, and can suggest stuff that you might want to try, but the important thing is that you get what you want, no matter what we think.
  
 And now I'll get off of my well-worn soapbox.
  
 (And once again, for the record, I don't work for The Cable Co or any other audio business... I just love the fact that they offer their library and I want it to be successful, since I intend to use it often over the next couple of decades).


----------



## Carlsan

brunk said:


> Honestly, the HD-800s at a certain point will ruin alot of your favorite music for you because it's so brutally revealing. I keep the HE-6 as my 'daily driver' and the HD-800 for classical and some exceptionally recorded albums.


 

 I like my hd-800's with jazz as well. Granted, some jazz, like that featuring electric guitars, can sound too bright with the 800's. With acoustic instruments it sounds fine.


----------



## Moonhead

I Live in Demark so i guees I'm out of luck, we don't have a headphone library and very few retailers 
 and last i tried the were not interested in giving a free trial period. 
 So whatever i choose to buy I have to it blindfolded!!


----------



## paradoxper

moonhead said:


> I Received the Mjolnir/Gungnir combo 1 week ago and I'm pretty disappointed with synergy of my Hifiman HE6.
> Way to bright for may taste and a big loss in soundstage compared to my early Cayin class A amp.
> 
> Any one who was disappointed with Mjolnir + HE6 combo ?
> ...


 
 HE-6 isn't an ideal pairing with Mojo. You're better of staying with speaker amps for an ideal fit.
  
 With that said, any other ortho's pair very nicely with the Schiit stack, the Audez'es more so than the Hifiman's.
  
 If you found the HE-6's too bright with the Schiit then you'll want to pass on the HD800. That is, unless you're willing to change up the DAC, if not,
 I'd highly recommend the LCD-3, end your journey and save your wallet.


----------



## Moonhead

I feel like starting from scratch again and sell both HE6 & _maybe Mjolnir/Gungnir._
  
 To get Burson Conductor is should be great with both HD800 & LCD3


----------



## Saraguie

paradoxper said:


> I'd highly recommend the LCD-3, end your journey and save your wallet.


 
 +1  Mojo & PWD MKII & LCD3 are a match made in audio heaven. I don't know but I've heard the Grungy does it good too.


----------



## paradoxper

saraguie said:


> +1  Mojo & PWD MKII & LCD3 are a match made in audio heaven. I don't know but I've heard the Grungy does it good too.


 
 No argument there. I really liked the PWD (except the bridge! That damn eLyric garbage.) And the Gun's edge is a very nice pairing as well.


----------



## dcginc

I had to abandon Elyric too, in favor of MinimServer controlled by Linn Kinsky. Easer to use, and sounds good


----------



## fmzip

Just sold my beloved Woo Audio WA22 for the Schiit Mjolnir/Gungnir.
  
 Curious to hear how this setup sounds with my HD800's. Wondering if my W4S DAC1 will ultimately be replaced by the Gungnir


----------



## macbob713

fmzip said:


> Just sold my beloved Woo Audio WA22 for the Schiit Mjolnir/Gungnir.
> 
> Curious to hear how this setup sounds with my HD800's.
> 
> I'm running my HD800's sourced with a Sony XA5400ES cd/sacd player in balanced mode, into the Mjolinir, then balanced Sennheiser cable to the HD800. This set up sounds superb. Never bright or thin, but very dynamic and exciting to listen to.


----------



## fmzip

macbob713 said:


> fmzip said:
> 
> 
> > Just sold my beloved Woo Audio WA22 for the Schiit Mjolnir/Gungnir.
> ...


 
 I hope I will be pleasantly surprised that the Schiit Mjolnir/Gungnir setup equals or surpasses the WA22/Wyred4Sound setup for a 1/3 of the price. Time will tell!


----------



## joebobbilly

fmzip said:


> I hope I will be pleasantly surprised that the Schiit Mjolnir/Gungnir setup equals or surpasses the WA22/Wyred4Sound setup for a 1/3 of the price. Time will tell!


 

 Please do share your impressions! I am always eyeing that holy grail that is the hd800


----------



## fmzip

joebobbilly said:


> Please do share your impressions! I am always eyeing that holy grail that is the hd800


 
  
  
 Will do!
  
 Was also thinking of buying a Bryston BHA-1 and keeping the better combo of the two


----------



## rrahman

fmzip said:


> Just sold my beloved Woo Audio WA22 for the Schiit Mjolnir/Gungnir.
> 
> Curious to hear how this setup sounds with my HD800's. Wondering if my W4S DAC1 will ultimately be replaced by the Gungnir


 
 The Mjolnir is amazing and one of my favorite amps for the LCD3, but w/ the hd800 I really do feel the WA22 surpasses the Mjolnir.  IMO its more delicate, detailed, and nuanced.  The Mjolnir has better attack and speed, but the HD800 already outdoes almost every headphone in this regard.  They are both amazing amps though and could probably live with either.


----------



## buson160man

brunk said:


> I think the 501 would be the one he's mentioning if it's comparable to the Gungnir.


 
  I have the teac ud501 and it sounds just amazing even in single ended fashion feeding my ray samuels raptor otl. My akg 701s sound better on the end of this combo than at anytime I have had them.I myself have been thinking about the mjolner to drive my audeze lcd2 v2s. But I also need to see how it feeds my emotiva stealth 8 active loudspeakers.
    Unfortunately I have seen no comments anywhere about how the preamp section of the mjolner performs. Any comments on the performance of the schiit mjolner as a preamp would be appreciated.


----------



## Chris_Himself

macbob713 said:


> fmzip said:
> 
> 
> > Just sold my beloved Woo Audio WA22 for the Schiit Mjolnir/Gungnir.
> ...


 
  
 Ouch thats a lot of risk to play musical chairs and perhaps set yourself up for disappointment. Not that the Mjolnir isn't one of the best SS amps you can buy regardless of money, it's just the WA22 is srs bsnss.
  


moonhead said:


> Well I love almost everything about HE6, but i think it can sound a little bright in the top,
> and I'm fed up seeking after one dedicated speaker amp just for them.
> I Crave neutral headphone more than the dark ones, thats why I would like to try out
> some HD800 and maybe get a Conductor for it.
> ...


 
  
 Speaker amps at the entry level will deliver more power at around the same THD and SNR as a headphone amp. It's not the textbook way to do things sure, but it's growing to be a respectable way to do things with the orthos. HE6 is bright if you have "too good of a DAC" imo. I felt like the Hifiman people engineered it in possibly crappier sources than we use so it's tuned a bit bright. And yeah it's tuned that way because look how the HE-500 turned out heh. Quite opposite.
  
 Trust me you and I both have the same taste. The Conductor and Mjolnir are neck and neck IMO. I have HD800 and LCD-2, super happy head-fier here


----------



## Barra

So, to drive my LCD2s I just picked up a used Mjolnir due to a good local deal, but before managing to get an appropriate DAC. I thought I was in trouble as it will be a while before I am able to get the Da8 that I was hoping to pair it with. However, I am pleasantly surprised to find that the Mjolnir makes my $300 Beresford Caiman sound spectacular even in SE mode. What's even more surprising is that I think that I like the portable DX50 LO as a source even better providing even more detail and a more open sound stage, but both sound great. I wasn't expecting a full sized spectacular sound coming from such low end sources. I guess the Mjolnir is that good. The reason that this surprises me so much is that it is in direct comparison to a $4000 PWDmkII DAC which it was previously hooked up to using very high end interconnects and power cords. I thought that might ruin the experience for me once I got it home, but it didn't.
  
 The biggest surprise wasn't that the Mjolnir sounded so great, but what it did to the LCD2 signature. Through my previous sources - DX50/BH2, C3/BH2, Beresford Caiman DAC/AMP - the LCD2 v2 had the typical Audeze warm and euphoric sound signature that everyone describes. However, using the Mjolnir, it sounds more like the HD800 signature that people describes and that I heard once. The transformed LCD2 is now a detail monster with a more neutral but bright leaning signature and a very open sound stage. That's not to say that the bass/sub bass doesn't slam deep and hard as always, but it now is more detailed with an added top end shimmer.


----------



## Barry S

barra said:


> So, to drive my LCD2s I just picked up a used Mjolnir due to a good local deal, but before managing to get an appropriate DAC. I thought I was in trouble as it will be a while before I am able to get the Da8 that I was hoping to pair it with. However, I am pleasantly surprised to find that the Mjolnir makes my $300 Beresford Caiman sound spectacular even in SE mode. What's even more surprising is that I think that I like the portable DX50 LO as a source even better providing even more detail and a more open sound stage, but both sound great. I wasn't expecting a full sized spectacular sound coming from such low end sources. I guess the Mjolnir is that good. The reason that this surprises me so much is that it is in direct comparison to a $4000 PWDmkII DAC which it was previously hooked up to using very high end interconnects and power cords. I thought that might ruin the experience for me once I got it home, but it didn't.
> 
> The biggest surprise wasn't that the Mjolnir sounded so great, but what it did to the LCD2 signature. Through my previous sources - DX50/BH2, C3/BH2, Beresford Caiman DAC/AMP - the LCD2 v2 had the typical Audeze warm and euphoric sound signature that everyone describes. However, using the Mjolnir, it sounds more like the HD800 signature that people describes and that I heard once. The transformed LCD2 is now a detail monster with a more neutral but bright leaning signature and a very open sound stage. That's not to say that the bass/sub bass doesn't slam deep and hard as always, but it now is more detailed with an added top end shimmer.




The Mjolnir easily one of the best choices for the LCD-2s, and the best choice if you want as neutral presentation as possible with the largest soundstage you can squeeze out if them. The Mjolnir also tends to play well with less expensive DACs, because of the powerful, but lean and forward signature. The LCD-2s are never going to sound like HD800s, but it does a nice job of shifting the LCD-2 to a more neutral balance.


----------



## Stealer

Hi,
 This may sound silly but has any one run a pair iem or ciem on this amp.
 I am not sure about the technical aspect...

 Just wanted to hear how it sounded on a desktop amp without damaging my iem.
 So if anyone has successfully done this let me know..
 Also anything to be wary of...
  
  
 thanks


----------



## zackzack

Anyone ever used Mjolnir as a preamp using the balanced output?


----------



## dailydoseofdaly

zackzack said:


> Anyone ever used Mjolnir as a preamp using the balanced output?




I do for my powered studio monitors, it works great


----------



## zackzack

dailydoseofdaly said:


> I do for my powered studio monitors, it works great


 
  
 what is your setup?


----------



## dailydoseofdaly

MacBook Pro >Gungnir>balanced ic>Mjolnir>mic xlr's> Event monitors

Because the studio monitors are already powered I just need to get the signal to them so I bought some inexpensive microphone cables to run to the monitors and it worked perfectly.
I have the monitors volume set to 0(in the middle/default), just a little turn of the mojos volume gets the speakers very loud quite quickly


----------



## joebobbilly

stealer said:


> Hi,
> This may sound silly but has any one run a pair iem or ciem on this amp.
> I am not sure about the technical aspect...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Quote from Schiit Website:
  
 "Here it is: 8 times the output power, 8X lower distortion, and less noise than Asgard. Mjolnir is a super-powerful amp, but it’s also quiet enough to be used with the most sensitive headphones."
  
 I recall they mentioned you could use IEMs with them... and I have seen others somewhere in the forum mention doing that. If you're seriously worried... fire Jason an email. He usually responds uber fast.


----------



## fmzip

rrahman said:


> The Mjolnir is amazing and one of my favorite amps for the LCD3, but w/ the hd800 I really do feel the WA22 surpasses the Mjolnir.  IMO its more delicate, detailed, and nuanced.  The Mjolnir has better attack and speed, but the HD800 already outdoes almost every headphone in this regard.  They are both amazing amps though and could probably live with either.


 
 I have to agree.  The Woo WA22 was superior with the HD800's. 
  
 The Mjolnir and Gungnir are a perfect pair I have to say. My Wyred 4 Sound DAC 1 and Mjolnir didn't mate as well together. 
  
 I don't feel the HD800's are for this Amp/DAC. I felt myself just listening. It sounded very nice but very little PRAT. I'd like to try another set of cans with this setup. Could use some suggestions.
  
 My type of Music is Jack Johnson, Jason Mraz, Stan Getz, Steely Dan, Norah Jones, Train & Dave Matthews Band....oh and Led Zeppelin 
  
 Oh, The cans need to be comfy as I am bald! Might like to try some closed cans. The only other cans I owned were AKG 702's
  
 What's that website I read about where you could demo headphones before purchasing them?


----------



## DarknightDK

rrahman said:


> The Mjolnir is amazing and one of my favorite amps for the LCD3, but w/ the hd800 I really do feel the WA22 surpasses the Mjolnir.  IMO its more delicate, detailed, and nuanced.  The Mjolnir has better attack and speed, but the HD800 already outdoes almost every headphone in this regard.  They are both amazing amps though and could probably live with either.


 
  
 Excellent points. I concur, the WA22 and the HD800 make for an excellent match, especially with the right set of tubes.
  
 Having purchased the Vali recently, I can also recommend the Vali with the HD800. While the Vali may not be as neutral sounding as the WA22, it comes surprisingly close. From a value perspective, its hard to beat given the cost of the Vali as compared to the WA22 and upgraded tubes.


----------



## brunk

fmzip said:


> I have to agree.  The Woo WA22 was superior with the HD800's.
> 
> The Mjolnir and Gungnir are a perfect pair I have to say. My Wyred 4 Sound DAC 1 and Mjolnir didn't mate as well together.
> 
> ...


 
 The Cable Co. lends out the gears. If you're looking for something to pair well with the MJ, I would suggest an Audeze headphone.


----------



## Stil

I currently have a Meridian Director.  How would that pair with a Mjolnir driving some LCD-2s?  I had a NAD D1050 prior which did have Balanced outs, but I found the more laid back than the Director, much more warm.  The Director sounded closer to the Mcintosh D100, but it's a singled ended output. 
  
 Has anyone tried this combo, or know if it works well?


----------



## rrahman

fmzip said:


> I have to agree.  The Woo WA22 was superior with the HD800's.
> 
> The Mjolnir and Gungnir are a perfect pair I have to say. My Wyred 4 Sound DAC 1 and Mjolnir didn't mate as well together.
> 
> ...




I don't think the wyred 4 sound-mjolnir-hd800 combo sounded terrible, just not as great.

3 years old and the WA22 is still the best I've ever heard the hd800, great with the lcd3 too. I unfortunately just sold my wa22 . Not sure what amp I should get next either. Maybe a taboo, GSx, wa5,' liquid glass or schiit ragnarok... In the meantime schiit vali.


----------



## brunk

rrahman said:


> I don't think the wyred 4 sound-mjolnir-hd800 combo sounded terrible, just not as great.
> 
> 3 years old and the WA22 is still the best I've ever heard the hd800, great with the lcd3 too. I unfortunately just sold my wa22
> 
> ...


 
 Looking at your sig, i think the ragnarok might be a good fit for you. You have Mini maggies, so you can consolidate the cans and speakers, and shed some gear for a tidy sum


----------



## Lavakugel

My headphones are audeze lcd 3s and my ak120. Is it possible to use my little ak120 as the player connected somehow to the mjolnir? 

Or is it better macbook pro - ak120 dac - mjolnir - lcd 3? Thanks for your help to the new guy


----------



## dailydoseofdaly

You could go out of where you plug your headphones into the ak120, so 1/8th inch stereo plug to RCA Left and right Y cable and just plug that into the mojo. Mono price should have a cheap one


----------



## fmzip

brunk said:


> The Cable Co. lends out the gears. If you're looking for something to pair well with the MJ, I would suggest an Audeze headphone.


 
  
 Yep, just bought a pair of LCD-2s. 
  
 If these don't pair well I think I am going to sell my HD800's, LCD-2s , Mjolnir and Gungnir and try an IEM setup instead.
  
 I think I am a speaker guy, I can't seem to melt away with headphones. Having multiple headphones and rigs is not what I want to do either.


----------



## brunk

fmzip said:


> Yep, just bought a pair of LCD-2s.
> 
> If these don't pair well I think I am going to sell my HD800's, LCD-2s , Mjolnir and Gungnir and try an IEM setup instead.
> 
> I think I am a speaker guy, I can't seem to melt away with headphones. Having multiple headphones and rigs is not what I want to do either.


 
 I'm more of a speaker guy too  Sometimes headphones are required to keep things quiet, or want a different presentation, or just don't want to fire up all the gear lol. Anyways, If you don't quite like the darkish signature of the LCD-2, I suggest your try a HE-500 or HE-6. Both are quite neutral like the HD-800, but render mids extremely well. They don't pair well with the MJ though.


----------



## fmzip

I was thinking of trying the HE-500's but they don't come with a balanced cable, correct?
  
 Edit:
  
 I can tackle this for sure:
  
http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/Phoenix/ModifyEN.htm
  
 Just realized you said they don't pair well with the Schitt though.....


----------



## brunk

fmzip said:


> I was thinking of trying the HE-500's but they don't come with a balanced cable, correct?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, the hifimans really don't pair well with the MJ. Of course, everytime i say that, the person feels compelled to not listen to me or prove me wrong. Both are futile in this scenario as they end up saying "brunk was right"


----------



## Lavakugel

Yes I'm ready to order a Mjolnir from Schitt because I read about it a lot and especially with my lcd 3 it will do a good pairing. The price ratio is really good.
  
 I live in Europe so the question is if I should get also the gungnir. My equipment is a macbook pro, ak120 and lcd3. Since now I only listened with my ak120
 and lcd3 because of portability. Now I want to improve the sound quality and I know that the ak120 is also a DAC like the gungnir. So I could use the macbook pro
 as source to (ak120 or maybe gungnir) to mjolnir - lcd3.
  
 My question to you guys:
  
 Is it worth spending another 850 dollar and get the gungnir. Or is the ak120 competitive to the gungnir (same league dac?).
  
 I'll be using most of the time the ak120 connected to mjolnir because I'm not a fan using the macbook (maybe that will change! It
 depents of your answers if you recommend me to buy both mjolnir and gungnir because there ist a major improvment in sq with both togehter.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## uncola

This is kind of a weird question.. but I might be getting a subpac bass vibrating cushion thing.. it uses a 3.5mm input for sound, then it has an intensity knob to control vibration.  
 Would it be better to send the output of my dac to the subpac or the preout out of the mjolnir?
 If I use the xlr preout of the mjolnir and convert it to single ended will it trigger the protection circuit?
 For my dac, which is single ended I can just use a y-splitter I guess.
 I have a feeling I can't use the mjolnir preout with an xlr to rca cable, then my rca to 3.5mm adapter


----------



## Erukian

lavakugel said:


> Yes I'm ready to order a Mjolnir from Schitt because I read about it a lot and especially with my lcd 3 it will do a good pairing. The price ratio is really good.
> 
> 
> Is it worth spending another 850 dollar and get the gungnir. Or is the ak120 competitive to the gungnir (same league dac?).


 
  
 The Schiit fully balanced stack (mjo+gun) is an amazing combo with Audeze LCD's. I don't think you'd have second thoughts and buyers remorse.
  
 I definitely don't. This is my "end game" setup and after running it for a year I have not one inkling thought to upgrade.


----------



## Lavakugel

Thanks Erukian!
  
 Do you think there will be soon the mjolnir & gungnir 2 released? I'm not really shure to buy now or wait another time...the question is how much better will the new models be.
  
 I'm a newbie and i didn't find a comparison to other high end amps to mjolnir. How big is the difference between Woo Audio Wa7, Audio GD Master 9 and Mjolnir. These amps are
 in my price range and I don't want making the wrong decision.


----------



## Erukian

lavakugel said:


> Thanks Erukian!
> 
> Do you think there will be soon the mjolnir & gungnir 2 released? I'm not really shure to buy now or wait another time...the question is how much better will the new models be.
> 
> ...


 
  
 It's entirely your call. There will always be newer technology.
  
 The Schiit DAC is upgradable so that has me hopeful it doesn't become obsolete. I can't speak to the other gear you listed but I would google the changestar dac comparison spreadsheet to get some feedback on other high end DACs.
 I'm not aware of an amp comparison but I know the mjolnir is fully balanced and offers connections to headphones that are wired to be balanced only, so take that into consideration. 
  
 Best of luck.


----------



## fmzip

I have to say, another night with this combo...........WOW!
  
 It really sounds sweet. I threw some hip hop at it and it came alive. 
  
 If you like some good electric guitar, find Neil Young's "Down by the River", simply awesome!
  
 Now the test will be, keep the HD800's or the new LCD-2's which are enroute for Monday delivery
  
 When you listen instead of analyze, so much better


----------



## Saraguie

fmzip said:


> I have to say, another night with this combo...........WOW!
> 
> It really sounds sweet. I threw some hip hop at it and it came alive.
> 
> ...



For rock I think you'll like the Audeze sound.


----------



## fmzip

Got the LCD-2's today. Drum roll please.................................................................................
  
 The HD800's are definitely the loser. No contest!
  
 The sound of the LCD2's is just so real. The bass is accurate, vocals are spot on in every genre. Very, very very, happy! Had them on for less than 10 minutes and I knew these were going to stay. I can only imagine what the LCD-3's sound like
  
 I am going to order the microsuede headband, the HD800's are way more comfortable in that regard. Hopefully the headband will be the solution.
  
 I have to say, this combination exceeds my Woo Audio WA22/HD800 balanced setup in so many ways. It's nice to sell $3100 in gear and replace it with $1900 worth of gear and feel like I came out ahead. That's a rare feat to say the least.


----------



## figaro69

fmzip said:


> Got the LCD-2's today. Drum roll please.................................................................................
> 
> The HD800's are definitely the loser. No contest!
> 
> ...


 
 Depends on what you listen to.  For rock, I would agree with you; for heavy duty orchestral classical, the HD800s are still the king due to better highs and great soundstage.


----------



## fmzip

Maybe I've had my hd800 s too long.....the highs are not what I desire

I need ideas on cables for the lcd2s to tone the highs down a smidge


----------



## brunk

fmzip said:


> Maybe I've had my hd800 s too long.....the highs are not what I desire
> 
> I need ideas on cables for the lcd2s to tone the highs down a smidge


 
 A good EQ will be much more effective for what you desire with the Audeze. Try it out.


----------



## fmzip

How do you implement an EQ in a headphone rig setup? I am all ears for this.
  
 Links please


----------



## brunk

fmzip said:


> How do you implement an EQ in a headphone rig setup? I am all ears for this.
> 
> Links please


 
 You EQ from your media player. For example, "Rock", "Classical" preset EQ, but instead creating a 'custom' one for you to tone down the treble.
  
 You may need more bands than whatever your default EQ has though. Something like EasyQ comes to mind.


----------



## fmzip

Ah, so I have to bring a Windows PC to my lounge area?? That's not what I was hoping to hear but I will give it a shot. So basically I would hookup a USB cable from my laptop to my DAC and play my music through MediaMonkey for example? Right now I have all my music being streamed from my Sonos to my Gungnir


----------



## brunk

fmzip said:


> Ah, so I have to bring a Windows PC to my lounge area?? That's not what I was hoping to hear but I will give it a shot. So basically I would hookup a USB cable from my laptop to my DAC and play my music through MediaMonkey for example? Right now I have all my music being streamed from my Sonos to my Gungnir


 
 That's what the majority of Head-Fi'ers do, yes. In your case though, since you are streaming I am unsure of a solution without a PC besides an analog equalizer.


----------



## Chris_Himself

End-game performance was never so affordable. Definitely buy it.


----------



## fmzip

brunk said:


> That's what the majority of Head-Fi'ers do, yes. In your case though, since you are streaming I am unsure of a solution without a PC besides an analog equalizer.


 
  
 Thanks Brunk! Super easy to use Media Monkey and the small tweaks in the EQ made ALL the difference in the world. What other programs are the majority of the head-fir's using for music management and playback?
  
 Why was I streaming??? Time to sell the Sonos in the lounge room and pocket another $300!
  
 PM your paypal, I'd like to send you a few bucks for the tip! Seriously, thank you!


----------



## brunk

fmzip said:


> Thanks Brunk! Super easy to use Media Monkey and the small tweaks in the EQ made ALL the difference in the world. What other programs are the majority of the head-fir's using for music management and playback?
> 
> Why was I streaming??? Time to sell the Sonos in the lounge room and pocket another $300!
> 
> PM your paypal, I'd like to send you a few bucks for the tip! Seriously, thank you!


 
 You're most welcome fmzip! I recommend downloading the trial of JRiver Media Center and visiting the forums for setup information. It's great for video and music, and can do literally anything.
  
 For example, I am streaming FLAC files to my car, using it for 2 channel and headphones systems, I can visit libraries around the globe, adjustable gain on the fly, and much much more.


----------



## fmzip

brunk said:


> You're most welcome fmzip! I recommend downloading the trial of JRiver Media Center and visiting the forums for setup information. It's great for video and music, and can do literally anything.
> 
> For example, I am streaming FLAC files to my car, using it for 2 channel and headphones systems, I can visit libraries around the globe, adjustable gain on the fly, and much much more.


 
 Thanks for the tip Brunk.
  
 Will check it for sure. I'm using FLAC too, Just upgraded the headunit in my car to a JVC double DIN that supports FLAC on a 32GB SD card. Wish the capacity was larger but it's nice to see a manufacturer supporting FLAC again!
  
http://mobile.jvc.com/product.jsp?modelId=MODL029185&pathId=126&page=1
  
 Check your paypal...sent you a holiday $20 spot


----------



## brunk

fmzip said:


> Thanks for the tip Brunk.
> 
> Will check it for sure. I'm using FLAC too, Just upgraded the headunit in my car to a JVC double DIN that supports FLAC on a 32GB SD card. Wish the capacity was larger but it's nice to see a manufacturer supporting FLAC again!
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks fmzip! Happy holidays to you as well


----------



## nigeljames

fmzip said:


> Got the LCD-2's today. Drum roll please.................................................................................
> 
> The HD800's are definitely the loser. No contest!
> 
> ...


 
  
   
With my Master-6 the the LCD2.2's are very good and musical (I hate that term) but the HD800's are still far better even with rock and metal.


----------



## Lavakugel

My new mjolnir + gungnir are ordered. 

Any tipps for burning in time? I read a lot about turning on for 24/7 (electricity? 65w?)


----------



## uncola

You can turbo charge the burn in process if you put them in your oven at 200f for about 12 hours(lol don't do this)


----------



## hifimiami

lavakugel said:


> My new mjolnir + gungnir are ordered.
> 
> Any tipps for burning in time? I read a lot about turning on for 24/7 (electricity? 65w?)


 
I burned my Mjolnir for 100 hours using "Isotek" burn in CD the results awesome!


----------



## commtrd

I just listened to mine for a few hundred hours. Now with the Silver Widow and LCD3s it really is just a beautiful sounding setup. I am sure there are amp/dac combos that do sound better but as far as value and SQ for the money I just think this system is extremely hard to beat. Amazes me more every time I listen to it...


----------



## Raptor34

uncola said:


> You can turbo charge the burn in process if you put them in your oven at 200f for about 12 hours(lol don't do this)


----------



## DarKen23

commtrd said:


> I just listened to mine for a few hundred hours. Now with the Silver Widow and LCD3s it really is just a beautiful sounding setup. I am sure there are amp/dac combos that do sound better but as far as value and SQ for the money I just think this system is extremely hard to beat. Amazes me more every time I listen to it...


 
 Actually the LCD lineup with the Mjolnir is the best imo.


----------



## Chris_Himself

uncola said:


> You can turbo charge the burn in process if you put them in your oven at 200f for about 12 hours(lol don't do this)


 
  
 Nothing opens up soundstage like a 2 minute tour de microwave


----------



## fmzip

hifimiami said:


> I burned my Mjolnir for 100 hours using "Isotek" burn in CD the results awesome!


 
 did you use track one or all three?


----------



## hifimiami

fmzip said:


> did you use track one or all three?


 
 All three on repeat mode.


----------



## Khragon

Hi guys,
  
 I have the LCD2 r2 and pretty much decided to go with Mjolnir for amp.  However currently I'm on Modi/Vali combo, my question is if Mjolnir NEED Gungnir or I can get away with feeding Mjolnir with Modi for now until I saved up for Gungnir.
  
 Thanks


----------



## jaywillin

khragon said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have the LCD2 r2 and pretty much decided to go with Mjolnir for amp.  However currently I'm on Modi/Vali combo, my question is if Mjolnir NEED Gungnir or I can get away with feeding Mjolnir with Modi for now until I saved up for Gungnir.
> 
> Thanks



Congrats on the mjolnir, its great,
The modi will work just fine, I use a wadia with my mjolnir, but I think you'll really want to upgrade the modi asap, Even the bifrost is a significant upgrade from the modi


----------



## DarKen23

jaywillin said:


> khragon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


I agree, the modi will do fine. You'll still be 'wowed' because of the wonderful pairing of lcd2 and mjolnir. Later down the road, you can opt for an even better dac than the gungnir. Good luck, seems like you've got a foundation for a killer rig.


----------



## Khragon

darken23 said:


> I agree, the modi will do fine. You'll still be 'wowed' because of the wonderful pairing of lcd2 and mjolnir. Later down the road, you can opt for an even better dac than the gungnir. Good luck, seems like you've got a foundation for a killer rig.


 

 Thanks, that's reassuring to know.  Tbh, I don't think I can tell the difference between a gungnir and decent dac, but then again I thought I couldn't tell the difference between freebie ear buds and dt880, and again the dt880 to lcd2.  It's like training your ears to drain your wallet.


----------



## DarKen23

khragon said:


> darken23 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, the modi will do fine. You'll still be 'wowed' because of the wonderful pairing of lcd2 and mjolnir. Later down the road, you can opt for an even better dac than the gungnir. Good luck, seems like you've got a foundation for a killer rig.
> ...


Well from headphones to headphones, the sound differences are clearly more noticeable. But with dacs, you might have a more difficult time unless you jump into gear that is scaled higher. 

Use the modi until you save up for a much higher end dac. The LCD2 with Mjolnir is a foundation for a really great sound rig.


----------



## Lagosaurus

I have a pair of HD800s with the Mjolnir/Gungnir stack but after a could hundred hours of listening I've discovered that I'm not a big fan of the pairing. It's a bit too bright for my liking and absolutely butchers poorly recorded music. I'm looking to replace them with either the HE-6, LCD-2, or LCD-3 but am not sure in which direction I'm going to go yet. Also, if anyone has heard dubstep on any of the mentioned cans I would love to hear your opinion on it since that is the genre that I found the HD800 most lackluster in.


----------



## brunk

lagosaurus said:


> I have a pair of HD800s with the Mjolnir/Gungnir stack but after a could hundred hours of listening I've discovered that I'm not a big fan of the pairing. It's a bit too bright for my liking and absolutely butchers poorly recorded music. I'm looking to replace them with either the HE-6, LCD-2, or LCD-3 but am not sure in which direction I'm going to go yet. Also, if anyone has heard dubstep on any of the mentioned cans I would love to hear your opinion on it since that is the genre that I found the HD800 most lackluster in.


 
 Consider the TH-900 for dubstep.


----------



## m2man

I think the Mjolnir has too much gain for the TH-900. It's pretty easy to hear noise on your power lines with this combo. The Fostex's are great with EDM though. I like the Lyr with them actually, even with stock tubes. Just tried that out at the Seattle meet.

Without swapping a lot of gear I think any of the LCD's will work great with the Mjolnir and that setup. I have the LCD-3's with mine. Nearly all my music is EDM. 

hth


----------



## jaywillin

well, today my balanced cable arrived for my lcd2, very, very pleased with the sound the mjo and the lcd2 are producing


----------



## Lagosaurus

m2man said:


> I think the Mjolnir has too much gain for the TH-900. It's pretty easy to hear noise on your power lines with this combo. The Fostex's are great with EDM though. I like the Lyr with them actually, even with stock tubes. Just tried that out at the Seattle meet.
> 
> Without swapping a lot of gear I think any of the LCD's will work great with the Mjolnir and that setup. I have the LCD-3's with mine. Nearly all my music is EDM.
> 
> hth


 
 I've read quite a few negative reviews for the TH-900 when used in tandem with the Mjolnir so I don't think that they're a viable option for me. On the other hand, I've heard nothing but good things about the LCD-3/Mjolnir combo. In your experience are they as bass heavy with EDM as people make them out to be? I don't have anywhere to audition them locally so my decision is going to be based mainly on word of mouth.


----------



## DarKen23

lagosaurus said:


> m2man said:
> 
> 
> > I think the Mjolnir has too much gain for the TH-900. It's pretty easy to hear noise on your power lines with this combo. The Fostex's are great with EDM though. I like the Lyr with them actually, even with stock tubes. Just tried that out at the Seattle meet.
> ...


 
 The pairing offers all the bass that every bass-head could ever want, yes--its a grand-slam with EDM! I even felt that the bass was a bit too much for my preference, EDM thumped so hard that Id forget to breathe (not joking btw)


----------



## m2man

Yep, great bass on the LCD-3/Mjolnir. That combo goes very deep and is very flat. The TH-900 has great bass and mid-bass. Plenty of sub-bass it's just a little more fun. I like the Fostex better but your sub-bass heads prefer the LCD by a mile. It's a Ferrari vs Lamborghini argument really. You'll love either for that genre.


----------



## frenshprince

Hey Guys,
  
 I have a buzzing issue with my Mjolnir.
 I followed the advice found on this topic, to connect the Mjolnir without the ground.
  
 It worked.
  
 But unfortunately, not really.
 If the dac, the player, or the processor is also connected with a ground, the buzz is coming back.
  
 Careful, I don't talk about a small buzz, but a very big one.
  
 I don't know what to do.
  
 Your help would be really appreciated


----------



## uncola

I had a major buzz too, it turned out to be a cheap light dimmer switch which was introducing noise into the lines in my house.  I isolated it by turning off all the lights one at a time until it went away.  You may want to try turning things off one at a time to see if it's something in your house causing the buzz


----------



## kugino

anyone know if a v.2 of the mjolnir might have a SE preamp or loop...or even a SE headphone output? sort of like what the asgard 2 did...


----------



## Defiant00

kugino said:


> anyone know if a v.2 of the mjolnir might have a SE preamp or loop...or even a SE headphone output? sort of like what the asgard 2 did...


 
  
 While I don't have any insider information, I can almost guarantee that Mjolnir will always be only balanced due to its topology (effectively they'd have to add most/all of a second amp to do SE).


----------



## paradoxper

I asked Jason sometime back about launching Ygg and Rag at the same time he said "And with respect to launching them at the same time, this is part of an ongoing experiment. We won't be producing many Statement products, so I'm not too worried about launching them at the same time. Then we can find out how important, say, single-ended output is, and how many people will be running speakers, etc."
  
So I take it as there may be some v.2 of Mjolnir that may accommodate extra features. And possibly include changes to the tube version of Ragnarok.


----------



## fmzip

lagosaurus said:


> I have a pair of HD800s with the Mjolnir/Gungnir stack but after a could hundred hours of listening I've discovered that I'm not a big fan of the pairing. It's a bit too bright for my liking and absolutely butchers poorly recorded music. I'm looking to replace them with either the HE-6, LCD-2, or LCD-3 but am not sure in which direction I'm going to go yet. Also, if anyone has heard dubstep on any of the mentioned cans I would love to hear your opinion on it since that is the genre that I found the HD800 most lackluster in.


 
  
 I have this setup, immediately ordered some LCD-2's to compare to the HD-800's.
  
 The HD-800's were sold the next day.
  
 I don't know what dupstep is but I listen to everything from Jack Johnson, to Stan Getz to Led Zeppelin and everything sounds great on this setup


----------



## fmzip

Can you run it to a different outlet in the same room?


----------



## olor1n

fmzip said:


> lagosaurus said:
> 
> 
> > I have a pair of HD800s with the Mjolnir/Gungnir stack but after a could hundred hours of listening I've discovered that I'm not a big fan of the pairing. It's a bit too bright for my liking and absolutely butchers poorly recorded music. I'm looking to replace them with either the HE-6, LCD-2, or LCD-3 but am not sure in which direction I'm going to go yet. Also, if anyone has heard dubstep on any of the mentioned cans I would love to hear your opinion on it since that is the genre that I found the HD800 most lackluster in.
> ...




Should've sold the Gungnir instead. In that system it lacks finesse and is too dynamically compressed (always too loud). Energetic but tiring and the MJ does nothing to soften it. Good synergy for the docile LCD-2, with its smeared smoothness and fat bottom, but grating for the intense HD800 microscope.

A dac with better dynamic range, more rounded leading edge and better micro detail resolution will expose the Mjolnir as a good match for the HD800. You get excellent attack with an extended but taut low end. Where it lacks is depth of soundstage, which is evident when compared to the tube goodness of the Vali.


----------



## Gadget67

olor1n said:


> fmzip said:
> 
> 
> > lagosaurus said:
> ...




Wow!!! I own LCD 2's and have a Mjolnir on order. I'm currently using a Wadia 121 and I don't understand at all what you mean by "smeared smoothness" or "fat bottom". Are you attributing that to the Gungnir or is that your general assessment of the LCD 2's? Can you be a bit more specific about what those assessments mean?


----------



## fmzip

olor1n said:


> Should've sold the Gungnir instead. In that system it lacks finesse and is too dynamically compressed (always too loud). Energetic but tiring and the MJ does nothing to soften it. Good synergy for the docile LCD-2, with its smeared smoothness and fat bottom, but grating for the intense HD800 microscope.
> 
> A dac with better dynamic range, more rounded leading edge and better micro detail resolution will expose the Mjolnir as a good match for the HD800. You get excellent attack with an extended but taut low end. Where it lacks is depth of soundstage, which is evident when compared to the tube goodness of the Vali.


 
 My Wyred 4 Sound DAC-1 sounded even worse with HD-800's & the Mjolnir......
  
 Just spent another evening LOVING the Mjolnir/Gungnir LCD-2 combo......
  
 Loves this combo 10x my Woo WA22/ W4S DAC-1 / HD800 setup.


----------



## jaywillin

gadget67 said:


> Wow!!! I own LCD 2's and have a Mjolnir on order. I'm currently using a Wadia 121 and I don't understand at all what you mean by "smeared smoothness" or "fat bottom". Are you attributing that to the Gungnir or is that your general assessment of the LCD 2's? Can you be a bit more specific about what those assessments mean?


 

 some people , and i was one when i first got my lcd2, sometimes felt that the bass was loose, and the overall character can be described as warm, lush, as opposed to resolute, clear, resolved.
 that's why the mjolnir pairs well with the lcd2 as opposed to say the lyr, which is plenty powerful enough , but its tube sound adds to the warmth, whereas the mjo can lean to the bright side of neutral , and firms the lcd's sound up, IMO


----------



## olor1n

IMO, the LCD-2 has a more homogenous signature than the HD800, characterised by smoothness, ever present bottom end (at times overbearing), and congested soundstage. At the quieter levels I listen at, the LCD-2's dynamic swings were also compressed - I had to turn the volume up to wake it up. Fun in short bursts but I would never expose my ears to such treatment for extended sessions.

The HD800 is characterised as thin, bass deficient and analytical but to my ears it has the ability to shed those descriptors not only when tapped into the right chain, but also from recording to recording. The LCD-2 imposes its signature on everything and is the more coloured headphone, IMO/IME/YMMV/WTFBBQROFLAOCOPTER etc.


----------



## jaywillin

Yes, I too find that the LCD does open up with increased volume, and it can have a strong character


----------



## Gadget67

jaywillin said:


> gadget67 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!!! I own LCD 2's and have a Mjolnir on order. I'm currently using a Wadia 121 and I don't understand at all what you mean by "smeared smoothness" or "fat bottom". Are you attributing that to the Gungnir or is that your general assessment of the LCD 2's? Can you be a bit more specific about what those assessments mean?
> ...





olor1n said:


> IMO, the LCD-2 has a more homogenous signature than the HD800, characterised by smoothness, ever present bottom end (at times overbearing), and congested soundstage. At the quieter levels I listen at, the LCD-2's dynamic swings were also compressed - I had to turn the volume up to wake it up. Fun in short bursts but I would never expose my ears to such treatment for extended sessions.
> 
> The HD800 is characterised as thin, bass deficient and analytical but to my ears it has the ability to shed those descriptors not only when tapped into the right chain, but also from recording to recording. The LCD-2 imposes its signature on everything and is the more coloured headphone, IMO/IME/YMMV/WTFBBQROFLAOCOPTER etc.




Thanks for the additional comments. I'm actually pretty new to "good" headphones. I have Seninheiser 600's and the LCD 2's and am very happy with these. I rely heavily on comments/reviews from these forums because I can't try these things out in person so I want to be as sure as I can before moving forward with additional purchase. I agree that additional volume seems to wake up the LCD 2's but I'm also very happy with them at quieter levels. Jaywillin's comments in another thread helped push me towards the mjolnir and I'm excited to give it a try. I'll post back here after I've had a chance to evaluate the mjolnir/LCD combo thoroughly.


----------



## jaywillin

gadget67 said:


> Thanks for the additional comments. I'm actually pretty new to "good" headphones. I have Seninheiser 600's and the LCD 2's and am very happy with these. I rely heavily on comments/reviews from these forums because I can't try these things out in person so I want to be as sure as I can before moving forward with additional purchase. I agree that additional volume seems to wake up the LCD 2's but I'm also very happy with them at quieter levels. Jaywillin's comments in another thread helped push me towards the mjolnir and I'm excited to give it a try. I'll post back here after I've had a chance to evaluate the mjolnir/LCD combo thoroughly.


 

 if you are already happy with the lcd2, the mjo makes it better i believe


----------



## frenshprince

uncola said:


> I had a major buzz too, it turned out to be a cheap light dimmer switch which was introducing noise into the lines in my house.  I isolated it by turning off all the lights one at a time until it went away.  You may want to try turning things off one at a time to see if it's something in your house causing the buzz


 
 Unfortunately, I tried everything, including turn off every device and power in my appartment.
 I guess it's something outside my home which causes this horrible noise.
  
 I still haven't find any solution to this.
  
 Next step is to record the noise during one entire day, and see the length and the moment of the issue.


----------



## Eee Pee

I live in an apartment built in the late 40's and most of my outlets are 2 prong and the two 3 prongs I have probably aren't grounded. Anyways, I get intermitent noise like static crackles. I also get a slightly audible mechanical transformer hum sometimes. Just comes and goes whenever it wants. 

I've tried turning everything off, unplugging things, moving it to other rooms, different power cords and RCAs and different sources. 

Never heard the noises at another house. 

It's annoying but it gives me a reason to roll in another amp (the DNA Sonett) which doesn't have any noise, ever.


----------



## Gadget67

jaywillin said:


> gadget67 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the additional comments. I'm actually pretty new to "good" headphones. I have Seninheiser 600's and the LCD 2's and am very happy with these. I rely heavily on comments/reviews from these forums because I can't try these things out in person so I want to be as sure as I can before moving forward with additional purchase. I agree that additional volume seems to wake up the LCD 2's but I'm also very happy with them at quieter levels. Jaywillin's comments in another thread helped push me towards the mjolnir and I'm excited to give it a try. I'll post back here after I've had a chance to evaluate the mjolnir/LCD combo thoroughly.
> ...




So...I decided to go whole hog and added the gungnir to my order. We'll see how it goes...


----------



## jaywillin

gadget67 said:


> So...I decided to go whole hog and added the gungnir to my order. We'll see how it goes...



I'll be very interested in how you like it, I almost went with it over the wadia 121


----------



## kugino

Might have been discussed already, but I wanted to know if anyone has compared these to the gs-x. That's my reference SS balanced amp, and I know it very well. I know what it can do and what it doesn't do well...I've been looking around for another balanced amp since selling my gs-x awhile back.


----------



## Feynman

I'm considering buying the mjolnir and pair it with either LCD 2 / 3 (haven't decided yet). As of now I have a musicstreamer II 2011, will that one do until I have enough dough to get the gungir? How does the mjolnir work with a normal dac using the RCA's?


----------



## jaywillin

feynman said:


> I'm considering buying the mjolnir and pair it with either LCD 2 / 3 (haven't decided yet). As of now I have a musicstreamer II 2011, will that one do until I have enough dough to get the gungir? How does the mjolnir work with a normal dac using the RCA's?


 

 the mjo has single ended inputs, the music streamer will work fine, but you'll want to upgrade as soon as funds allow !
 i have the mjo and lcd2.2, they sound super


----------



## Feynman

Ok! So then I guess my next question would be, if I have one DAC which has RCA ouputs and one which is balanced both of the same quality soundwise, would the balanced one be better for the mjolnir or would there be no difference? 
  
 For example, if I would like to plug in my vinyl would that somehow mess up the sound due to the single ended nature?


----------



## kugino

feynman said:


> Ok! So then I guess my next question would be, if I have one DAC which has RCA ouputs and one which is balanced both of the same quality soundwise, would the balanced one be better for the mjolnir or would there be no difference?
> 
> For example, if I would like to plug in my vinyl would that somehow mess up the sound due to the single ended nature?


 
 seems like you're asking two different questions here.
  
 first, if both DACs have the same sound quality, you would still want to connect to the mjolnir via the balanced connections if possible. keeping everything balanced, in the end, makes the most sense.
  
 second, connecting your vinyl to the mjolnir would not "mess up the sound". going SE over balanced does not "mess up the sound". in many cases, most will not even be able to detect the differences b/n SE and balanced, IMO. all things being equal (and rarely are all things equal), a good balanced setup in the end might sound a bit better than a SE setup. but a well-constructed SE setup with good source material will sound better than a balanced system that has awful source material.


----------



## paradoxper

feynman said:


> Ok! So then I guess my next question would be, if I have one DAC which has RCA ouputs and one which is balanced both of the same quality soundwise, would the balanced one be better for the mjolnir or would there be no difference?
> 
> For example, if I would like to plug in my vinyl would that somehow mess up the sound due to the single ended nature?


 
  
 That is, as long as that DAC is truly balanced, otherwise there is no true benefit.
 Ideally you'll want to hook up Mojo balanced.
 But running single ended would be fine.


----------



## Zoom25

How do you guys find the Mjolnir with LCD-3 for electronic music? Fast enough? Enough bass impact and bloom? Fatiguing? Also, any comparisons with BHA-1?


----------



## m2man

The Mj and the LCD3 are great together. I listen to mostly EDM, fwiw. The amp isn't fatiguing unless your DAC is. I hated the treble on my BHA-1, but I'm in the minority there. So long as you can handle just balanced the Mj is easy to pick. You won't be missing anything compared to the BHA-1, not that they are far apart.


----------



## jaywillin

m2man said:


> The Mj and the LCD3 are great together. I listen to mostly EDM, fwiw. The amp isn't fatiguing unless your DAC is. I hated the treble on my BHA-1, but I'm in the minority there. So long as you can handle just balanced the Mj is easy to pick. You won't be missing anything compared to the BHA-1, not that they are far apart.


 

 i was actually thinking of moving to the bha-1 from the mj, you preferred the mjo , interesting
  
 i have the lcd2


----------



## Zoom25

jaywillin said:


> i was actually thinking of moving to the bha-1 from the mj, you preferred the mjo , interesting
> 
> i have the lcd2


 
  
 Why? Have you heard the BHA-1?


----------



## Gadget67

jaywillin said:


> m2man said:
> 
> 
> > The Mj and the LCD3 are great together. I listen to mostly EDM, fwiw. The amp isn't fatiguing unless your DAC is. I hated the treble on my BHA-1, but I'm in the minority there. So long as you can handle just balanced the Mj is easy to pick. You won't be missing anything compared to the BHA-1, not that they are far apart.
> ...




WHAT???? Are you moving on already??? My Gungnir arrived a few minutes ago and the Mjolnir will be here Friday. This could get costly for me


----------



## jaywillin

gadget67 said:


> WHAT???? Are you moving on already??? My Gungnir arrived a few minutes ago and the Mjolnir will be here Friday. This could get costly for me


 

 lol, i was wondering if your's had arrived, it was just an idea i was kicking around, actually, i might rather try the gugnir
 see how it compares to the wadia , do you still have the 121 gadget67 ??


----------



## Gadget67

jaywillin said:


> gadget67 said:
> 
> 
> > WHAT???? Are you moving on already??? My Gungnir arrived a few minutes ago and the Mjolnir will be here Friday. This could get costly for me
> ...




I'll get around to doing an equipment signature one of these days, but, yes I still have the Wadia 121 and a Wadia 171 as well as a Burson HA 160 D to go with the new pieces. I also just purchased balanced silver dragon headphone cables from another forum member (should be here Friday) so I think I'm done for a while!


----------



## dleblanc343

m2man said:


> The Mj and the LCD3 are great together. I listen to mostly EDM, fwiw. The amp isn't fatiguing unless your DAC is. I hated the treble on my BHA-1, but I'm in the minority there. So long as you can handle just balanced the Mj is easy to pick. You won't be missing anything compared to the BHA-1, not that they are far apart.


 
 No offence, but as a previous owner of both amps, what did you hate about the BHA-1's treble? The Mjolnir is more forward in the highs in case you're wondering.


----------



## jaywillin

gadget67 said:


> I'll get around to doing an equipment signature one of these days, but, yes I still have the Wadia 121 and a Wadia 171 as well as a Burson HA 160 D to go with the new pieces. I also just purchased balanced silver dragon headphone cables from another forum member (should be here Friday) so I think I'm done for a while!


 

 i'll be very interested in your thoughts of the gungnir


----------



## MacedonianHero

dleblanc343 said:


> No offence, but as a previous owner of both amps, what did you hate about the BHA-1's treble? *The Mjolnir is more forward in the highs in case you're wondering.*


 
  
 Agreed here as well.


----------



## paradoxper

Splitting hairs. Mjolnir and BHA-1 are way too similar than not. I'd have to try real hard to differentiate the two.


----------



## Gadget67

jaywillin said:


> gadget67 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll get around to doing an equipment signature one of these days, but, yes I still have the Wadia 121 and a Wadia 171 as well as a Burson HA 160 D to go with the new pieces. I also just purchased balanced silver dragon headphone cables from another forum member (should be here Friday) so I think I'm done for a while!
> ...




I plan to compare it to the Wadia at some point and I'm also interested in comparing the silver dragon cables to the stock LCD balanced cables. That should keep me busy. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## jaywillin

gadget67 said:


> I plan to compare it to the Wadia at some point and I'm also interested in comparing the silver dragon cables to the stock LCD balanced cables. That should keep me busy. I'll keep you posted.


 

 i saw those cables, but i had just gotten some silver cables from chris_himself, they are way better than the stock audeze cables
 i suspect the silver dragons are as well


----------



## jaywillin

zoom25 said:


> Why? Have you heard the BHA-1?


 

 no, i haven't heard it, i had believed that most folks who had heard both preferred the bryston, that the bha-1 was a little nicer in the treble, smoother


----------



## dleblanc343

paradoxper said:


> Splitting hairs. Mjolnir and BHA-1 are way too similar than not. I'd have to try real hard to differentiate the two.


 
 They're definitely very similar, but no, it's not hair-splitting at all.
  
 The BHA-1 edges the Mjolnir in terms of space/air while its extension is more linear and less grating. Bass is also more impactful. You can definitely hear these differences if you A/B side by side, but it's not obvious. Given the price differences of the amps, there's no reason not to appreciate the Mjolnir; it's a fantastic amp.
  
 But in the end, yes the BHA-1 edges it out.


----------



## Gadget67

jaywillin said:


> gadget67 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll get around to doing an equipment signature one of these days, but, yes I still have the Wadia 121 and a Wadia 171 as well as a Burson HA 160 D to go with the new pieces. I also just purchased balanced silver dragon headphone cables from another forum member (should be here Friday) so I think I'm done for a while!
> ...




The mjolnir and the silver dragon cables are out for delivery and the gungnir is already here. I look forward to playing with everything this weekend and will post my thoughts when I have some hours of listening time. I'm somewhat of a cable skeptic but the silver dragons were fairly priced; I'm interested in comparing them to the LCD stock balanced cable for any noticeable difference. And, as I was typing this the Fed Ex truck just dropped off my mjolnir!!! Think I'll go play now.


----------



## jaywillin

gadget67 said:


> The mjolnir and the silver dragon cables are out for delivery and the gungnir is already here. I look forward to playing with everything this weekend and will post my thoughts when I have some hours of listening time. I'm somewhat of a cable skeptic but the silver dragons were fairly priced; I'm interested in comparing them to the LCD stock balanced cable for any noticeable difference. And, as I was typing this the Fed Ex truck just dropped off my mjolnir!!! Think I'll go play now.


 

 its like christmas !!   i was kinda a cable skeptic too, but my silver cables from chris_himself do allow some additional air and sparkle on the to for sure


----------



## saer

My M/G stack arrives on Tuesday, very anxious for their arrival. I would ideally only like to have at most two pairs of heaphones, one being the best all arounders for all types of genres but mainly jazz/downtempo/lounge/acoustic/r&b. The other for gaming.
  
 I currently own the HE-500 and just today received my balanced cables, would the HE-500 qualify as a good candidate for an "all arounder" with the M/G stack ? Or would the LCD2 be a better pairing ?
  
 Any suggestions for good gaming headphones ? Thinking HD800 for its soundstage. 
  
 Would greatly appreciate any suggestions and recommendations


----------



## Barry S

saer said:


> My M/G stack arrives on Tuesday, very anxious for their arrival. I would ideally only like to have at most two pairs of heaphones, one being the best all arounders for all types of genres but mainly jazz/downtempo/lounge/acoustic/r&b. The other for gaming.
> 
> I currently own the HE-500 and just today received my balanced cables, would the HE-500 qualify as a good candidate for an "all arounder" with the M/G stack ? Or would the LCD2 be a better pairing ?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think the HE500 is a poor match for the Mjolnir. To me, it gives the HE500 a harsh signature. The HD800 sounds equally bad out of the Mjolnir with glaring treble and anemic bass. If you're looking for good pairings, the LCD-3, LCD-2, and HD650 all sound beautiful and nicely balanced out of the Gungnir/Mjolnir.


----------



## MaJoMax

barry s said:


> I think the HE500 is a poor match for the Mjolnir. To me, it gives the HE500 a harsh signature. The HD800 sounds equally bad out of the Mjolnir with glaring treble and anemic bass. If you're looking for good pairings, the LCD-3, LCD-2, and HD650 all sound beautiful and nicely balanced out of the Gungnir/Mjolnir.




How about lcd-x pair with mj/gun? which one is better pairing between lcd-x and lcd-3 with this combo? thx


----------



## Barry S

majomax said:


> How about lcd-x pair with mj/gun? which one is better pairing between lcd-x and lcd-3 with this combo? thx


 

 The LCD-X has a lean, airy signature with a big soundstage out of the M/G. I sold my Mjolnir because I'd like to get an amp that thickens the LCD-X mids a bit. The LCD-3 matches better with the M/G.


----------



## OkawaiiO

I think the LCDx is better than LCD3 on almost every set up


----------



## MaJoMax

barry s said:


> The LCD-X has a lean, airy signature with a big soundstage out of the M/G. I sold my Mjolnir because I'd like to get an amp that thickens the LCD-X mids a bit. The LCD-3 matches better with the M/G.



I was almost decided to get the lcd-x, but now i kinda pulled back to think about lcd-3 again...omg..



okawaiio said:


> I think the LCDx is better than LCD3 on almost every set up




With mjolnir and gungnir combo as well? thx


----------



## jaywillin

barry s said:


> The LCD-X has a lean, airy signature with a big soundstage out of the M/G. I sold my Mjolnir because I'd like to get an amp that thickens the LCD-X mids a bit. The LCD-3 matches better with the M/G.


 

 i just sold my lcd2, and have an X coming in first of the week, i still have the mjo now, but i'm really thinking the lcd x will like some tubes, i've got a lyr thats having some repairs done, a vali,
 but i'm thinking i may try a woo at some point i also have a MAD Ear+ HD,


----------



## OkawaiiO

majomax said:


>


 
 Sorry i haven't heard it on M/G but on asgard 2 and bifrost yes


----------



## MaJoMax

Its quite a torture to choose between lcd-3 and lcd-x with my m/g combo.


----------



## Barry S

Just to clarify, I prefer to LCD-X to the LCD-3. However, the M/G brings out the best in the LCD-3, tempering the lushness of the mids and tightly controlling the bass. The LCD-X sounds good on the M/G, but needs a top notch neutral SS amp or tube amp to reach its full potential.


----------



## saer

Can anyone else chime in and give their opinion about the M/G stack paired with the HE-500 ?  Should I sell my HE-500 and go with LCD2s ? Again, I am looking for the best all arounders for all types of genres but mainly jazz/downtempo/lounge/acoustic/r&b.
  
 Also, does anyone know how these do for FPS gaming in regards to positional audio ?


----------



## joebobbilly

saer said:


> Can anyone else chime in and give their opinion about the M/G stack paired with the HE-500 ?  Should I sell my HE-500 and go with LCD2s ? Again, I am looking for the best all arounders for all types of genres but mainly jazz/downtempo/lounge/acoustic/r&b.
> 
> Also, does anyone know how these do for FPS gaming in regards to positional audio ?


 

 I second Barry S... did some listening with my buddy's HE500 on my M/G rig... not the best, it definitely can make the HE500 harsh and lifeless... particularly for your preferred genres of music. They didn't benefit much in terms of soundstage/imaging in comparison to the HD650 (which improved vastly in that department, and would likely suit your music tastes better). I've yet to see anyone complain about an LCD2 with M/G setup... many swear by that rig as endgame.


----------



## Gadget67

joebobbilly said:


> I second Barry S... did some listening with my buddy's HE500 on my M/G rig... not the best, it definitely can make the HE500 harsh and lifeless... particularly for your preferred genres of music. They didn't benefit much in terms of soundstage/imaging in comparison to the HD650 (which improved vastly in that department, and would likely suit your music tastes better). I've yet to see anyone complain about an LCD2 with M/G setup... many swear by that rig as endgame.




I bought my Mjolnir/Gungnir pairing specifically for my LCD 2's. I have been using them for just over a week, and I am very pleased, though I'd like to have more time with them before I do an actual review. It's the best amp and DAC pairing I've heard so far with the LCD 2's. This combo is definitely better than my Burson HA-160D or Wadia 121.


----------



## MaJoMax

barry s said:


> Just to clarify, I prefer to LCD-X to the LCD-3. However, the M/G brings out the best in the LCD-3, tempering the lushness of the mids and tightly controlling the bass. The LCD-X sounds good on the M/G, but needs a top notch neutral SS amp or tube amp to reach its full potential.




SO..if i am not planning to change my setup( mjolnir and gungnir combo), you recommend getting lcd-3 instead of lcd-x?


----------



## Barry S

majomax said:


> SO..if i am not planning to change my setup( mjolnir and gungnir combo), you recommend getting lcd-3 instead of lcd-x?


 

 I think you need to audition both the LCD-X and LCD-3 with your setup before you make any decisions. These headphones have very different signatures and it's too much money to spend based on other people's opinions. Head-fi is about satisfying an audience of one, and for the price of a flagship system--you should be getting a near transcendental experience.


----------



## MaJoMax

barry s said:


> I think you need to audition both the LCD-X and LCD-3 with your setup before you make any decisions. These headphones have very different signatures and it's too much money to spend based on other people's opinions. Head-fi is about satisfying an audience of one, and for the price of a flagship system--you should be getting a near transcendental experience.




I have listened lcd-3 with my setup, but not the lcd-x, and there are no demo i could able to audit both in ontario, canada. But thx for your opinion, appreciate ur time and help.


----------



## saer

gadget67 said:


> I bought my Mjolnir/Gungnir pairing specifically for my LCD 2's. I have been using them for just over a week, and I am very pleased, though I'd like to have more time with them before I do an actual review. It's the best amp and DAC pairing I've heard so far with the LCD 2's. This combo is definitely better than my Burson HA-160D or Wadia 121.


 
  
 I find this to be a very convincing statement, have you tried other LCDs with your M/G stack or only the LCD2s? Or any other headphones for that matter ?


----------



## Gadget67

saer said:


> gadget67 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought my Mjolnir/Gungnir pairing specifically for my LCD 2's. I have been using them for just over a week, and I am very pleased, though I'd like to have more time with them before I do an actual review. It's the best amp and DAC pairing I've heard so far with the LCD 2's. This combo is definitely better than my Burson HA-160D or Wadia 121.
> ...




The LCD-2 is the only LCD I've used. I have a set of balanced cables on order for my Sennheiser 600's and I am anxious to see how they fare with M/G pairing. I am also using the Gungnir as the DAC for,my NAD 356BEE amplifier and I'm also extremely pleased by the result. I have heard my Sennheisers through the NAD/Gungnir pair and it seems to remove the veil and makes the 600's much clearer for lack of a better way to say it. I'm very happy so far.


----------



## saer

Would anyone mind sharing their thoughts on the HE-6 on the M/G stack ? I know the Mjolnir won't drive the HE-6 to their full potential but how do these two pair ?
  
 I ask because I have an opportunity to purchase HE-6 for $1200 new. I had my sights set on LCD2s, purchasing them new for $1145.
  
 Given how close the pricing is between the two and that the HE-6 are supposed to be far better, would they not be the better buy ?


----------



## paradoxper

saer said:


> Would anyone mind sharing their thoughts on the HE-6 on the M/G stack ? I know the Mjolnir won't drive the HE-6 to their full potential but how do these two pair ?
> 
> I ask because I have an opportunity to purchase HE-6 for $1200 new. I had my sights set on LCD2s, purchasing them new for $1145.
> 
> Given how close the pricing is between the two and that the HE-6 are supposed to be far better, would they not be the better buy ?


 
 It's not ideal comparative to what they're capable of. However the HE-6 is actually quite good with Mojo.
  
 The HE-6 is the better transducer, however it will also require more dedication to get it right. The LCD-2 is the safer and more versatile bet.
 It doesn't hurt that the synergy between the LCD-2 and Mjolnir is pretty endgame.


----------



## saer

fmzip said:


> Got the LCD-2's today. Drum roll please.................................................................................
> 
> The HD800's are definitely the loser. No contest!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Quoting and old post here but can anyone else speak to how well the LCD2 pairs with the M/G stack ? How is the overall sound signature like ? I know the LCD2s are dark and that most consider the M/G bright, so this would seem like a very good balance.
  
 Can anyone else mention what they believe to be a good headphone for the M/G stack ? Trying to avoid harsh highs.
  
 HE-6, LCD-3 or LCD-2.. I've been reading every thread I could find regarding the HE-6 and all of Audeze offerings, still soo unsure of what to go with


----------



## SP Wild

paradoxper said:


> It's not ideal comparative to what they're capable of. However the HE-6 is actually quite good with Mojo.
> 
> The HE-6 is the better transducer, however it will also require more dedication to get it right. The LCD-2 is the safer and more versatile bet.
> It doesn't hurt that the synergy between the LCD-2 and Mjolnir is pretty endgame.


 
  
 Other than the HE-6 is tuned to be brighter - in itself, no proof of your claim.  Do you actually have any concrete evidence to propose such blanket statements?


----------



## paradoxper

sp wild said:


> Other than the HE-6 is tuned to be brighter - in itself, no proof of your claim.  Do you actually have any concrete evidence to propose such blanket statements?


 
  
 Other than it's my opinion based off of experience, no. If you think the LCD-2 is more capable than the HE-6, that's your opinion.


----------



## jaywillin

paradoxper said:


> It's not ideal comparative to what they're capable of. However the HE-6 is actually quite good with Mojo.
> 
> The HE-6 is the better transducer, however it will also require more dedication to get it right. The LCD-2 is the safer and more versatile bet.
> It doesn't hurt that the synergy between the LCD-2 and Mjolnir is pretty endgame.


 
 i'm actually glad to hear this, i'm a big fan of the HE-5LE, i just recently sold my lcd2, and acquired a lcd x, and in comparing the x, with the 5LE
 i've come away really curious about the HE-6, and i  was wondering how capable of driving the 6 the mjo is


----------



## lljayll

sp wild said:


> Other than the HE-6 is tuned to be brighter - in itself, no proof of your claim.  Do you actually have any concrete evidence to propose such blanket statements?


 
 I have owned the LCD2.2s and still own the HE-6. The HE-6 is on another level. It's not even close in my opinion.


----------



## elwappo99

paradoxper said:


> sp wild said:
> 
> 
> > Other than the HE-6 is tuned to be brighter - in itself, no proof of your claim.  Do you actually have any concrete evidence to propose such blanket statements?
> ...


 
  
 Also heard the HE-6 w/ the Mjolnir. I thought it was very good sounding and detailed, but didn't quite give the HE-6 synergy/power whatever you'd like to call it. Just didn't have the smoothness or bass of some other amplifiers.


----------



## Rossliew

If you get the HE6, be prepared to spend a bit more on a top quality amp to drive it. Speaker amps work really, really well with them and may cost less than an equally performing dedicated head amp.


----------



## kugino

rossliew said:


> If you get the HE6, be prepared to spend a bit more on a top quality amp to drive it. Speaker amps work really, really well with them and may cost less than an equally performing dedicated head amp.


You guys give the impression that the HE6 is like the K1000...


----------



## Rossliew

I have not heard the k1k but the 6 was by far the hardest can to drive which i have ever owned. But when driven properly, they also give a high level of satisfaction to the listener


----------



## kugino

rossliew said:


> I have not heard the k1k but the 6 was by far the hardest can to drive which i have ever owned. But when driven properly, they also give a high level of satisfaction to the listener


 
 i've not had any experience with hifiman headphones, but was hoping to one of these days. i've owned the k1000 and thought the best amp i had to drive those was the red wine audio signature 30, which is really a speaker amp for high sensitivity speakers. i also had the gs-x, which is a beast of an amp, but felt it didn't drive it nearly as well as the sig30. i wonder how the he6/sig30 pairing would be...


----------



## Ultramus

brunk said:


> Yeah, the hifimans really don't pair well with the MJ. Of course, everytime i say that, the person feels compelled to not listen to me or prove me wrong. Both are futile in this scenario as they end up saying "brunk was right"


 
 Is there a reason you don't think they pair well? I really, really liked the sound of the HE-500s with the Mjolnir and was about to pull the trigger on the Gungnir/Mjolnir. I can't really think of another balanced combo available for not tooo expensive except v800/v181. Is there a better DAC for pairing to the MJ for the HE-500s than the gungnir? or was it the mjolnir that made it not work, I'm not doubting, but it sounded really quite nice to my ears, but believe me I'm more than willing for someone to convince me out of spending the money.


----------



## brunk

ultramus said:


> Is there a reason you don't think they pair well? I really, really liked the sound of the HE-500s with the Mjolnir and was about to pull the trigger on the Gungnir/Mjolnir. I can't really think of another balanced combo available for not tooo expensive except v800/v181. Is there a better DAC for pairing to the MJ for the HE-500s than the gungnir? or was it the mjolnir that made it not work, I'm not doubting, but it sounded really quite nice to my ears, but believe me I'm more than willing for someone to convince me out of spending the money.


 
 The MJ makes the Hifimans too bright IMO. It's good for the LCDs that need that sort of help though. The only Hifiman model i thought that sounded pretty good off it was the HE-5LE. It sounded like a very well-behaved T1, but with a more linear response and a slightly smaller soundstage. I'd recommend a low wattage speaker amp.


----------



## Ultramus

brunk said:


> The MJ makes the Hifimans too bright IMO. It's good for the LCDs that need that sort of help though. The only Hifiman model i thought that sounded pretty good off it was the HE-5LE. It sounded like a very well-behaved T1, but with a more linear response and a slightly smaller soundstage. I'd recommend a low wattage speaker amp.




From what I've read it seems the gungnir may be the brighter of the two? I just ordered an NFB 1.32 that I plan on pairing with the Mjolnir. I originally heard the MJ with iirc a 7.32 and loved it so decided to stick with what was close to what I liked. And if I end up still finding the mjolnir too bright I can return it.


----------



## joebobbilly

In terms of the Gungnir being bright... here is a link that olor1n had mentioned in another thread
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/693798/ranking-of-21-dacs-and-dac-configurations-and-why-chocolate-ice-cream-must-die#post_10040449
  
 from what I am reading... it seems _some_ of that unhappy brightness was partly due to USB gen 1 (not saying it's the sole cause).


----------



## johnjen

So after reading this thread I figured I'd add what I've noticed.
  
 I've been running the PWDMkII > Mojo > HD-800, all balanced for well over a year now.
  
 The Mojo is very impressive but for me what pushed the synergy for this setup into the dizzying heights was dialing in the ac power delivery to the amp.
  
 When this happened 4 things occurred.
 1. the bass extension went lower by 1-2 octaves
 2. leading edge impact became palpable, everywhere.
 3. detail went up considerably, everywhere
 4. Toe Tapping Time went into overdrive.  And T3 applied to MANY more albums, rather than just the 'best' of them.
  
 There were 3 things that I did to dial in the power for both the Mojo and the PWD
 1. SR20 fuses
 2. went with tweako receptacles
 3. made my own power cables.  They cost ≈ $35 in parts.
  
 And just recently added the WA-Quantum fuse chips, which is like icing on the cake.
 Really tastee icing…
  
 Now granted my 800's are no longer 'stock' and I use the bridge in the PWD as it provides much more detail over usb, (and yes using Ethernet as the digital path is still a PIA right now) and I have a dedicated run with its own circuit breaker just for my whopping ≈ 75 watt system.
  
 Just my 2¢
  
 JJ


----------



## TontonJoK

I 'd like to get the mjolnir for my lcd2 with its xlr cable

But If I get this amp, can I still use my he 400 with the stock cable also ? with an adapter ?? 

I'd like to avoid re cabling with xlr the hifiman

Thanks


----------



## Ultramus

tontonjok said:


> I 'd like to get the mjolnir for my lcd2 with its xlr cable
> 
> But If I get this amp, can I still use my he 400 with the stock cable also ? with an adapter ??
> 
> ...


 
 The Mjolnir is balanced output only, you cannot use an adapter.


----------



## TontonJoK

I have a single xlr cable from audeze it's ok ?


With an asus essence st as dac is it going to be a good synergy ?

edit : ok I see in the audeze website that the single xlr is balanced :rolleyes:


----------



## ssmith622

~~I know it was a long shot but I was hoping the balanced Schiit preamp would work with my balanced electronic crossover. Does someone have a list of amplifiers that will work with balanced Schiit preamp?


----------



## TontonJoK

Is it ok to use rca out from pc sound card to Mojo or a dac with xlr is needed ?
Do you hear any differences ??


----------



## TontonJoK

Could Mojo + bitfrost be an end game set up for lcd2's ??
Ts


----------



## SP Wild

TontonJok, the MJ is balanced, designed for use with a balanced dac.  The Bifrost is not a balanced dac.  White Lotus uses a balanced dac.  The dac model up from Bifrost - the Gungnir is a balanced dac.


----------



## TontonJoK

that's right  
gungnir + mjolnir will get out of my budget :mad:


----------



## SP Wild

tontonjok said:


> that's right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Don't be upset.  I am running all my stuff at the moment from cheap gear and do not feel a desire to set up my reference rig.  I enjoy my headphones just the same.  There is no rush into the law of diminishing returns.


----------



## Defiant00

tontonjok said:


> Is it ok to use rca out from pc sound card to Mojo or a dac with xlr is needed ?
> Do you hear any differences ??


 
  
 Mjolnir will accept balanced _or_ unbalanced inputs; either way it operates in fully balanced mode.
  
 The quality is dependent on your DAC, not the connection itself.


----------



## SP Wild

Good point.  I obviously do not own the MJ and was thinking of the Betta 22 days.  It seems we have moved on since then.


----------



## paradoxper

It'd be best for those that haven't owned any of this gear to keep their cents to themselves.
  
 The Mojo and Bifrost is certainly, possibly endgame. Considering the Uber and Gen2 USB, it punches
 very closely to the Gungnir.
  
 You ideally want to run fully balanced for all benefits, however SE is just fine, too. 
  
 The Mojo with the LCD-2's is quite the synergistic pairing and I think you'd be quite happy with either Gun or Bifrost,
 whichever fits your budget more.


----------



## Stonephace

Quick question (hopefully...)
  
 Difficulty: I know nothing about balanced/XLR connectivity
  
 I've got a TEAC UD-501 DAC which has balanced outputs. I can set the polarity of the output connectors so that either 2 or 3 is hot.
  
 To safely connect the TEAC to the Mjolnir, which setting should I use?
  
  
 Cheers


----------



## joebobbilly

paradoxper said:


> It'd be best for those that haven't owned any of this gear to keep their cents to themselves.
> 
> The Mojo and Bifrost is certainly, possibly endgame. Considering the Uber and Gen2 USB, it punches
> very closely to the Gungnir.
> ...


 

 +1 (although I don't have LCD2s... the stack works very well with HD650)... had compared with my friend's bifrost... even A/B'ed them cause mojo can switch at the back that toggles SE to Balanced. Sound difference is there... Gungnir more resolving in the end (so worth the extra $100-200 to my ears) and better soundstage for HD650s when balanced... but both share a similar tonal signature... you can definitely say they are from the same family.


----------



## SP Wild

oooohhhh someone is agitated.  Mwhahahah.


----------



## paradoxper

Your input was simply misinformation.


----------



## Defiant00

stonephace said:


> Quick question (hopefully...)
> 
> Difficulty: I know nothing about balanced/XLR connectivity
> 
> ...


 
  
 You'll probably want to contact Schiit to find out.


----------



## Stonephace

defiant00 said:


> You'll probably want to contact Schiit to find out.


 
  
 I had the same thought a couple of minutes after posting here.
  
 You won't be surprised to know that they replied very quickly, quoting EIA Standard RS-297-A 
  
From their reply: "_Pin2 __Positive polarity terminal for balanced audio circuits (aka "hot")_"
  
Which makes me sort of wonder why TEAC give the option of making Pin 3 "hot"...


----------



## johnjen

Might it be that this is the polarity reversal method they use?
  
 JJ


----------



## kugino

johnjen said:


> Might it be that this is the polarity reversal method they use?
> 
> JJ


Yeah, sounds like teac's way of doing polarity reversal.


----------



## sbradley02

erukian said:


> The Schiit fully balanced stack (mjo+gun) is an amazing combo with Audeze LCD's. I don't think you'd have second thoughts and buyers remorse.
> 
> I definitely don't. This is my "end game" setup and after running it for a year I have not one inkling thought to upgrade.


 
 I am enjoying my LCD-XCs but don't currently have an amp I like with it. My current amp is an Asgard (Rev 1) and it is not a good match. I have heard all the other Schiits (except the Mjolnir) at meets, and have never really cared for their paring with orthos.
  
 Is the Mjolnir different enough from the rest of their products that it would be worth considering?
 My current favorite with orthos (without getting into crazy money) is the Bryston BHA-1 at almost twice the money. Even a used Bryston would be more than the Mjolnir, so it would be cool if this can work out.
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## zachchen1996

sbradley02 said:


> I am enjoying my LCD-XCs but don't currently have an amp I like with it. My current amp is an Asgard (Rev 1) and it is not a good match. I have heard all the other Schiits (except the Mjolnir) at meets, and have never really cared for their paring with orthos.
> 
> Is the Mjolnir different enough from the rest of their products that it would be worth considering?
> My current favorite with orthos (without getting into crazy money) is the Bryston BHA-1 at almost twice the money. Even a used Bryston would be more than the Mjolnir, so it would be cool if this can work out.
> Thanks in advance.


 

 well, there is the upcoming ragnarok to look forward to!


----------



## sbradley02

zachchen1996 said:


> well, there is the upcoming ragnarok to look forward to!


 
 Designed to be able to drive speakers (which I don't need) and more expensive than the Bryston, which I know I like.
 Not an option for me


----------



## paradoxper

sbradley02 said:


> I am enjoying my LCD-XCs but don't currently have an amp I like with it. My current amp is an Asgard (Rev 1) and it is not a good match. I have heard all the other Schiits (except the Mjolnir) at meets, and have never really cared for their paring with orthos.
> 
> Is the Mjolnir different enough from the rest of their products that it would be worth considering?
> My current favorite with orthos (without getting into crazy money) is the Bryston BHA-1 at almost twice the money. Even a used Bryston would be more than the Mjolnir, so it would be cool if this can work out.
> Thanks in advance.


 
 It may be hard to judge considering it seems most of your listening time were done at meets. It might also be helpful 
 for you to share what you don't like about the Asgard or what you didn't like about Lyr.


----------



## sbradley02

paradoxper said:


> It may be hard to judge considering it seems most of your listening time were done at meets. It might also be helpful
> for you to share what you don't like about the Asgard or what you didn't like about Lyr.


 
 Fair enough, though a bit hard to put into words, so I will have to resort to the usual high-end-eze (which I guess is a necessary evil). For me it comes down to the mid-range. This seems to be a tough area to get right with orthos. With my Asgard, the mids tend to be overly aggressive, which is an area the XC can be prone to any way. To make sure I wasn't imagining it, I drug my XC home and hooked them up to the amp I bring to meets, a JoLida FX10 with a matching network, and the aggressiveness wasn't there. This is far from a perfect amp, but it is the best I have in hand.
 I haven't heard the Lyr in awhile, but my impressions at meets was that it had a "sterile" and "un-involving" mid-range.
 Obviously this is personal preference, and I am not saying others wouldn't have very different impressions.
  
 I am also a backer of the Geek Pulse, but I have no idea how this amp will sound when it finally (probably delayed) comes out.
  
 I will also note that the amp I have liked best, cost no object, was the Cavalli Liquid Fire. Never had a chance to compare it straight up to the Bryston though.


----------



## paradoxper

sbradley02 said:


> Fair enough, though a bit hard to put into words, so I will have to resort to the usual high-end-eze (which I guess is a necessary evil). For me it comes down to the mid-range. This seems to be a tough area to get right with orthos. With my Asgard, the mids tend to be overly aggressive, which is an area the XC can be prone to any way. To make sure I wasn't imagining it, I drug my XC home and hooked them up to the amp I bring to meets, a JoLida FX10 with a matching network, and the aggressiveness wasn't there. This is far from a perfect amp, but it is the best I have in hand.


 
 Based on your comments.. I can only say that I found the Mjolnir to bring out the mids and highs, which
 I think you'd enjoy, however on the flip-side, there is a lot of energy which may be harsh/aggressive.


----------



## sbradley02

paradoxper said:


> Based on your comments.. I can only say that I found the Mjolnir to bring out the mids and highs, which
> I think you'd enjoy, however on the flip-side, there is a lot of energy which may be harsh/aggressive.


 
 Thanks. Maybe there will be another Portland meet and someone will bring one, so I can try in person.


----------



## paradoxper

sbradley02 said:


> Thanks. Maybe there will be another Portland meet and someone will bring one, so I can try in person.


 
 Lastly, per the variable of subjectivity, etc I think if you liked the BHA-1 as you said, the Mojo should please. I find the Mjolnir to be a little bit more forward with mids/highs, though the BHA-1 has more sparkle up top. I personally rate them as being as alike (espec w/ortho's) more than anything else, other's disagree and perhaps they'll weigh in with their thoughts to give you a broader sense of direction.


----------



## saer

There is a BHA-1 on audiogon for $890, just a heads up, I am not affiliated with the seller.


----------



## sbradley02

saer said:


> There is a BHA-1 on audiogon for $890, just a heads up, I am not affiliated with the seller.


 
 That is a better than usual price, but based on what I see here I would like to hear the Mjolnir first.
 Hopefully one will show up at a local meet.


----------



## joebobbilly

This is a shout out to all you LCD2 Mojo stack owners... anyone here use to own HD650 with this combo? Thinking of picking up an LCD2 for my stack... wondering how it compares with my current rig.


----------



## Defiant00

sbradley02 said:


> That is a better than usual price, but based on what I see here I would like to hear the Mjolnir first.
> Hopefully one will show up at a local meet.


 
  
 Alternately, you could always take advantage of their 15 day guarantee and just give it a try. Yeah, if you don't like it you'll be out $37.50 + shipping, but it might be worth it to get to try it in your home in your own system for a couple weeks.


----------



## Byronb

defiant00 said:


> Alternately, you could always take advantage of their 15 day guarantee and just give it a try. Yeah, if you don't like it you'll be out $37.50 + shipping, but it might be worth it to get to try it in your home in your own system for a couple weeks.


 
  
 Yeah, that's what I was thinking, until mine arrived, it wound up making me get the Gung as well......


----------



## Defiant00

byronb said:


> Yeah, that's what I was thinking, until mine arrived, it wound up making me get the Gung as well......


 
  
 Well yeah, there is that risk too


----------



## Erukian

paradoxper said:


> Based on your comments.. I can only say that I found the Mjolnir to bring out the mids and highs, which
> I think you'd enjoy, however on the flip-side, there is a lot of energy which may be harsh/aggressive.


 
 I'd agree with this. The Gun+Mjo combo with the LCD-2 is the sweet spot for me. I get a TON of detail out and energy out of the setup which is nice for the LCD-2 which has a dark-ish personality, especially when compared to it's nearest competitor the HD-800 without any of the grating and kind of uncomfortable transparency of the HD-800's. I think Gun+Mjo swings the LCD-2 from a dark headphone to a neutral headphone that lets the record speak for itself, whether it's some fancy Chesky recording or a early classic 70's punk recording in a PLEASANT way.
  
 Lets be honest, if you listen to non-audiophile music you don't want something that's ultra-revealing that a studio would use because low-fi recordings which can be great songs, will sound like crap and that's generally a deal breaker. I like to imagine we don't spend all this money on equipment to make some of our favorite songs sound like crap.


----------



## commtrd

I have now logged several hundred hours on my Schiit stack with first the LCD2.2 then LCD3. Especially with the 3s it seems there is very good synergy there with the amp and dac. So it really boils down to subjective taste and just how far you want to go towards the point of diminishing returns. Certainly there are better amps and dacs and phones too -but- it is also true that this more affordable system is quite capable although can tend to be unforgiving of mediocre recordings. The 3s resolve very well and the Mjolnir is slightly forward as well which plays nicely with the 2.2s I think. Or possibly the X although I have not auditioned those yet.


----------



## paradoxper

erukian said:


> Lets be honest, if you listen to non-audiophile music you don't want something that's ultra-revealing that a studio would use because low-fi recordings which can be great songs, will sound like crap and that's generally a deal breaker. I like to imagine we don't spend all this money on equipment to make some of our favorite songs sound like crap.


 
 The HD800 is problematic in this regard. My 007 has better detail retrieval and is still rather freaking awesome with really shoddy music. The HD800 can make some decent music barely tolerable.
 The Audez'es much the same as the 007 keep bad music sounding good, still.


----------



## johnjen

I agree that the 800's can be 'too revealing', of everything in the audio chain.
 But I have found that as the degree of refinement of the entire system improves, that even poorly recorded music can be engaging and enticing.
  
 Indeed that is one of my primary goals, to be able to enjoy any recorded music regardless of its origin.
 I have found that even the hiss, that background noise that when it kicks in, is immediately obvious, can now be intriguing instead of being a nuisance or a distraction.  Sometimes I can even hear the air handling system as it tries to deal with the heat in the concert hall.
  
 Further as the system continues to be even more revealing of the distortions induced during the recording and distribution process, it's that they just add 'interesting' layers to the music.
 Case in point are some of the early rolling stones albums.
 When I was purely analog back in the day, I never owned any of the rolling stones albums because they sounded like crap, utterly horrid. Later albums (early 70's) started to become listenable, sort of, for a few tracks here and there.
  
 I was reminded of this when I got the rolling stones albums digitally.
 Those very same early tracks are still horrid but I can at least listen to them now.
 And as my current system undergoes small refinements here and there the number of albums I really like to listen to is steadily increasing, and some of the 'new additions' are surprising as my heretofore perception of them was they were mediocre.
  
 In short 800's can be dialed in and they are extremely scaleable.
 Which is both good and bad.
 Bad in the sense that any additional crap in the rest of the playback system is going to be what you hear, IOW they can sound just like that crap.
 Good because as you 'clean up' the system, the rewards can be truly stupendous.
  
 But it does demand careful attention to all of the details that make up the entire system.
 As the parts that aren't as up to snuff, (scaleable) are improved (crap removal) there are big improvements to be gained.
 Sort of the logical extension of scaleability run amok… 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Oh and the mojo amp is really scaleable… :thumb
  
 Interesting times.
  
 JJ


----------



## Ultramus

I posted this in the general schiit thread as well, but I'll post here too.

After having my MJ on for I suppose a fairly long time, much longer than normal, when I went back to listen to music I noticed some noise/static coming from my headphones, disconnected everything, reconnected, turned off/on, still there, the Mjolnir has been dead quiet up to this point. Did it get too hot? Am I having EM interference from somewhere? I'm just hoping the next time I listen it will be back to the black background I have come to know out of it.

Any insight would be much appreciated.


----------



## paulpthcom

ultramus said:


> I posted this in the general schiit thread as well, but I'll post here too.
> 
> After having my MJ on for I suppose a fairly long time, much longer than normal, when I went back to listen to music I noticed some noise/static coming from my headphones, disconnected everything, reconnected, turned off/on, still there, the Mjolnir has been dead quiet up to this point. Did it get too hot? Am I having EM interference from somewhere? I'm just hoping the next time I listen it will be back to the black background I have come to know out of it.
> 
> Any insight would be much appreciated.


 
 I'm by no means an expert, but I do know that the Schiit guys say there isn't any problem with leaving the Mjolnir on all the time. Also they say it takes about 15 minutes to fully warm up, are you hearing static after 15 minutes? Are you hearing static with your DAC disconnected and are you connected via RCA or XLR?


----------



## joebobbilly

Don't know if this is your situation, but I do hear the occasional click/tick/pop when certain switches are turned on/off in my condo... as well as the occasional strong pull of current from an outlet (ie. someone using the vacuum cleaner). It's only when there are changes like that though... not consistently/intermittently there. Seems the Mjolnir can be a bit sensitive to your power source (or errr wiring in the home??? Dunno 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not an electrical engineer).


----------



## Ultramus

It was evident only after a very long period of on, andhad been fine iIP to that point, I won't be able to verify if it is still there or not till I get home, but it seemed odd when nothing else changed. Verified with DAC disconnected


----------



## paradoxper

ultramus said:


> I posted this in the general schiit thread as well, but I'll post here too.
> 
> After having my MJ on for I suppose a fairly long time, much longer than normal, when I went back to listen to music I noticed some noise/static coming from my headphones, disconnected everything, reconnected, turned off/on, still there, the Mjolnir has been dead quiet up to this point. Did it get too hot? Am I having EM interference from somewhere? I'm just hoping the next time I listen it will be back to the black background I have come to know out of it.
> 
> Any insight would be much appreciated.


 
 Did you check to make sure it's not just the headphone?


----------



## paulpthcom

ultramus said:


> It was evident only after a very long period of on, andhad been fine iIP to that point, I won't be able to verify if it is still there or not till I get home, but it seemed odd when nothing else changed. Verified with DAC disconnected


 
 Is it a 60HZ hum or white noise? First, if possible, try different headphones or try your current headphones on a different amp. Any new appliances or dimmer switches installed? Try a different outlet?


----------



## Eee Pee

I get noise when I use the Mjolnir sometimes.  Change amps and no noise.  Comes and goes.  I live in an apartment building and share it with three others.  Changing out the Mjo for something else is all I've ever done to "fix" it, or what have you.  I figure there's garbage on the AC line and the Mjo is actually a sensitive lil thing more than an outright hammer all the time.
  
 It's never made noise when it travels to other people's homes.


----------



## uncola

I had the same issue with my mjolnir, it's weirdly sensitive to ac line noise when my other amp was completely unaffected.  Had to replace a cheap light dimmer switch with on/off switch in my living room to get rid of buzzing.


----------



## Ultramus

Yeah, no issues, it must be coming from the AC line. Guess a power conditioner might be in my future after all.


----------



## Vargtass

Has anyone had issues with a sort of crackling sound from the mjolnir now and then? I'd describe it as a sort of not fully volumed "pop" coming from one of the channels - and I'm unsure of why. It doesn't happen often though. My local dealer thought it could be a problem with the the soldering, and wanted me to stop by with it. Only issue is the price for a general check and that I'll be without an amp. It's not "that" expensive but a bit of a hassle. 
  
 Would you guys go get it checked out or assume it might be from my PC for instance?


----------



## Eee Pee

I would believe it's coming from dirt on the AC line or from your computer before a bad solder joint. It could even be a light switch in a closet in the basement two floors below that does it. 

I've dealt with two cold solder joints in my life and both times it's more of an electrical zzzt sound and not a pop, then it either continues to work, or not. 

If you have another amp you could swap it in and do various things with your computer to replicate the pop sound, and that might narrow it down for ya. But as we were discussing in the few posts before yours, it seems the Mjolnir is a tad touchy to noise in the power lines.


----------



## Eee Pee

I posted that an hour ago. I had been listening to music for about two hours at that point with no noise issues. Just now, about an hour later, it's approaching noon and my apartment people are up and living, I'm getting a static like crackle about every 20 - 30 seconds. And that's with the volume knob turned all the way down and my CD player source turned off. I've done nothing different. 

Touchy thing in my experience. And crappy AC in my building.


----------



## IndieGradoFan

I had a similar experience, but the crackling was associated with sub-bass frequencies. I also noticed that more lights on in the house made the general amp noise higher. Based on some comments in this thread and another, I ended up picking up a Tripp Lite isolation transformer which fixed my issues.
  
 See this thread for more info: http://www.head-fi.org/t/708939/problem-with-schiit-mjolnir#post_10442989


----------



## Eee Pee

Nice. I've had that Tripp Lite in my cart on Amazon for a long time. Just gotta buy it finally.


----------



## m2man

Occasional pops are probably your USB cable. Electrical noise is fairly consistent. I went from my garage USB cable to a $15 one and was cured. Even wiggling the connectors wouldn't cause it, I think it's just the cable itself. Something to try at least.


----------



## Ultramus

Ended up getting a Furman power conditioner and plugging the Mjolnir into it's own bank separate from all my digital gear, I have not since experienced that weird AC anomaly I mentioned earlier in the thread, also the noise is ever so slighly less evident(I can get further on the pot with nothing playing before I can hear it) however the biggest difference?? The Mjolnir is running *SIGNIFICANTLY* cooler temperature wise, I was always a bit uncomfortable with the amount of heat it put off(I sit right next to it more or less) and this is a definite improvement, my room already has issues getting too hot with all my gear running. A+ would recommend.


----------



## BeyerMonster

ultramus said:


> The Mjolnir is running *SIGNIFICANTLY* cooler temperature wise


 
 That seems odd... Any ideas on explanations as to why?


----------



## Ultramus

beyermonster said:


> That seems odd... Any ideas on explanations as to why?


 
 Honestly, no idea why, maybe my wall outlet AC and/or the surge protector I initially had it plugged into was utter crap and throwing a lot of noise/interference? I'm not an electrical engineer, so I have no idea, but I have had the MJ for a while and it is normally pretty freaking hot after several hours of gaming/listening, and while it is still obviously warm, it feels noticeably cooler than before I had it on the power conditioner. My evidence isn't exactly scientific here, maybe someone more experienced in power delivery could chime in.


----------



## uncola

wow that is super weird.  does the furman do voltage regulation?  maybe your wall doesn't give proper 120 volts


----------



## paradoxper

Even if it doesn't that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## brokenthumb

I haven't had any noise problems with the mjolnir but it does get hot after a few hours... much warmer now that I added the gungnir underneath.  For some reason I like to touch it with the back of my hand to feel the warmth.   It's quite addictive.


----------



## Ultramus

As far as I know the Furman will only regulate if voltage goes to dangerous levels. I feel like my AC must have been having crazy weird modulations or something of the sort, if I get around to it I'll try to temp check it running from the conditioner and from the wall.


----------



## johnjen

brokenthumb said:


> I haven't had any noise problems with the mjolnir but it does get hot after a few hours... much warmer now that I added the gungnir underneath.  For some reason I like to touch it with the back of my hand to feel the warmth.   It's quite addictive.


 
 I use mine as a hand warmer on top, it's just the right temp… 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 JJ


----------



## jrprana

I always think the heat in Mjolnir to be an asset rather than a liability. 
When I want to listen to music, I always wait until Mjolnir is warm to the touch, sort of confirmation that the system is ready.


----------



## brokenthumb

jrprana said:


> I always think the heat in Mjolnir to be an asset rather than a liability.
> When I want to listen to music, I always wait until Mjolnir is warm to the touch, sort of confirmation that the system is ready.


 
  
 Yeah, when I arrive home after work I usually fire up the gungnir and mjolnir first thing then when I'm ready to listen they are good and warm.


----------



## BeyerMonster

ultramus said:


> Ended up getting a Furman power conditioner and plugging the Mjolnir into it's own bank separate from all my digital gear,
> ...
> The Mjolnir is running *SIGNIFICANTLY* cooler temperature wise


 
 Out of curiosity, how long have you owned the Mjolnir. I've only had mine for about a week and a half, but having been on for about 2 days running, it seems a lot cooler to me than it was when I first got it. At first, it was "hot". Now it's "warm".
  
 No measurements... Totally subjective...


----------



## Ultramus

I've had it about 2 months now, and it sits on top of my DAC.


----------



## .Sup

ultramus said:


> I've had it about 2 months now, and it sits on top of my DAC.



How is this amp with HE-500?


----------



## Ultramus

.sup said:


> How is this amp with HE-500?


 
 Personally I love it, I know others will give you some so-so reviews with the Mjolnir and the hifiman, but I think there is great synergy, at least running it with an audio-gd DAC, I haven't heard the MJ/gungnir combo on the HE-500. Dynamics with the MJ are superb and there is just an effortless quality to how it plays music of every genre, it makes the HE-500s somehow more comfortable or something, cause it's hard for me to take them off my head! I guess the Mjonir's reputation as being aggressive sounding(no clue what that means really) is something I prefer and enjoy.


----------



## joebobbilly

Yea, tried my friend's HE 500 on my MJ+Gungnir... the combo is indeed a bit dry and aggressive for my taste. Then again i'm in the LCD2 and HD650 camp... so take that with a grain of salt


----------



## elwappo99

joebobbilly said:


> Yea, tried my friend's HE 500 on my MJ+Gungnir... the combo is indeed a bit dry and aggressive for my taste. Then again i'm in the LCD2 and HD650 camp... so take that with a grain of salt


 
  
 I've heard very similar sentiments from Hifiman owners as well, which is why I ended up straying away from the Mjolnir. However, at the last California meet, I heard the LCD-X / LCD-2 with a few mjolnirs, and it made me really think about changing out my gear to arrange that set-up. Really good synergy with Audeze.


----------



## .Sup

Thanks for the impressions. I'm thinking the aggressiveness might be good with HE-500 as they are a bit laid back compared to HD-800. Probably not too good with HD-800 but I already settled with tubes with those cans.


----------



## Eee Pee

For me, it just depends on the day, or time.  It can be a Mjolnir 650 night, or an 800 night.  If neither those then the 600s.  If not those, I usually just turn on Gran Turismo and use the 700s.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 My sources can be a tad dark, or smooth as I like to imply.


----------



## Ultramus

.sup said:


> Thanks for the impressions. I'm thinking the aggressiveness might be good with HE-500 as they are a bit laid back compared to HD-800. Probably not too good with HD-800 but I already settled with tubes with those cans.


 
 Before I bought the MJ I heard it with the HD800, LCD3, and HE-500, it sounded very good with the planars but was indeed a little bit too harsh with the HD800s. I think you are in the majority with the tubes+800=best match.


----------



## .Sup

ultramus said:


> Before I bought the MJ I heard it with the HD800, LCD3, and HE-500, it sounded very good with the planars but was indeed a little bit too harsh with the HD800s. I think you are in the majority with the tubes+800=best match.



MJ sounds like it could be it for my HE-500. I have a balanced DAC but not a balanced amp and would really like to try and hear how balanced is. 

Ok, gotta go, the Crack is warmed up and 800s are waiting. Laterz


----------



## Butler

I have the dreaded buzzing in the right channel...

Not looking forward to trying to convince the wife I need a 200+ dollar power isolator/conditioner.


----------



## .Sup

butler said:


> I have the dreaded buzzing in the right channel...
> 
> Not looking forward to trying to convince the wife I need a 200+ dollar power isolator/conditioner.



Is this a common issue with the MJ? Sometimes plugging an amp to a different power socket helps. Also do you possibly use a portable device as source to the MJ?


----------



## Butler

.sup said:


> Is this a common issue with the MJ? Sometimes plugging an amp to a different power socket helps. Also do you possibly use a portable device as source to the MJ?




Common? No.
It is a ground loop? No, I've tried a GFCI oulet, and I've ungrounded the the device with a 3 to 2 prong adapter. 
It happens on any plug in any part of the house, with no source and the volume all the way down.

Does it happen to folks from time to time? Certainly. I googled it and that's how I deduced the source of my problem and the likely, and costly, solution. 

Have I ever had an amp that was this picky about how "clean" the power is? No.
Have I ever had an amp this high in quality though? No.

I love Schiit products, I've owned at least 4 now, but it's a little frustrating.


----------



## .Sup

I had buzzing with a tube and no, it was not the tube. The problem was that I was using it with a portable device on batteries. When I used a properly isolated and grounded DAC the problem dissapeared. So I would suggest to try a different source even if you don't use a portable device as source.


----------



## Butler

You're missing the point, the hum and buzzing is there without the source. 

My source is a Gungnir with PYST cables, so for all intents and purposes- this schiit is compatible.


----------



## Eee Pee

Yeah, I've had the noises with or without a source, no volume or cranked, it's all the same.
  
 However I've been noise free for a week having done nothing different.


----------



## shultzee

eee pee said:


> For me, it just depends on the day, or time.  It can be a Mjolnir 650 night, or an 800 night.  If neither those then the 600s.  If not those, I usually just turn on Gran Turismo and use the 700s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Barry S

.sup said:


> MJ sounds like it could be it for my HE-500. I have a balanced DAC but not a balanced amp and would really like to try and hear how balanced is.
> 
> Ok, gotta go, the Crack is warmed up and 800s are waiting. Laterz


 

 The Mjolnir wouldn't be my first choice with the HE-500. While not as bad as the HD800, the HE-500 strikes me as too forward and grainy with the Mjolnir.


----------



## johnjen

butler said:


> Common? No.
> It is a ground loop? No, I've tried a GFCI oulet, and I've ungrounded the the device with a 3 to 2 prong adapter.
> It happens on any plug in any part of the house, with no source and the volume all the way down.
> 
> ...


 
 I understand what you're facing.
  
 Sometimes the infrastructure we find ourselves in, is just plain inadequate to provide us the necessary 'foundation' for really good tunes.  Houses that reverberate like drum heads, power that is flakey, non-standard code electrical distribution among many other difficulties.
 And especially with a lower power draw headphone system, to be hampered by power line zizz is frustrating.
 I too hear small zizz when a stove element kicks on or off. Fortunately, for me, it only happens when we are cooking…  
  
 One thing to try is to replace a 'chosen' receptacle with a new one.
 Sometimes duplex receptacles 'wear out' and the connections become flakey.
 It’s a cheap and easy experiment to see if it is contributing to the problem, or not.
  
 Another experiment is to use a UPS, like those used for a computer.  It isn't an ideal solution for a couple of reasons, but it may just help enough.
  
 And lastly if you have access to the main breaker panel, and are handy with a screwdriver
 AND KNOW WHAT YOU'RE DOING!…
 Tighten EVERY branch circuit breaker wire at the breaker in the panel.
 And
 ALL of the neutral and ground connection screws.
  
 And let me add if you aren't familiar with what is involved with this, find someone who is…  It's not worth electrocuting yourself just for some zizz…
  
 But I'd bet between the main breaker panel wires getting tightened and a new duplex receptacle it just might 'cure' your bad case of zizz.
  
 JJ


----------



## Butler

johnjen said:


> I understand what you're facing.
> 
> Sometimes the infrastructure we find ourselves in, is just plain inadequate to provide us the necessary 'foundation' for really good tunes. ...




JJ, 

I appreciate your thoughtful response and insight. 

I like that endearing term for the sound- the "zizz". It occurs throughout the house, so I don't believe it to be the outlet. 
I don't dare mess with the electrical box, but ours was recently redone- our house is from the early 40's and it had been redone right before I purchased the property. It could be something I would look into more after I deploy the isolator/noise filter.

I too believe it to be dirty power, I do hear pops and variance of the zizz in the right channel as lights and other electronics go on and off.
I do find it interesting that it is only the right channel, and do not experience this with other amps. 

At Schiit's advice, I've ordered a Tripp Lite IS500HG Isolation Transformer with Faraday Shield to attempt to "clean" my "dirty power". 
I will report back with the results when it arrives, I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## olor1n

butler said:


> [...]





> I too believe it to be dirty power, I do hear pops and variance of the zizz in the right channel as lights and other electronics go on and off.
> I do find it interesting that it is only the right channel, and do not experience this with other amps.
> 
> At Schiit's advice, I've ordered a Tripp Lite IS500HG Isolation Transformer with Faraday Shield to attempt to "clean" my "dirty power".
> I will report back with the results when it arrives, I'm hoping for the best.


 
  
 My Mjolnir exhibits the same symptoms. Right channel zizz, except it's a seemingly random occurrence for me.
  
 My unit also buzzes. I have my amp on my desk, an arm's length away. The buzz is sometimes audible through open headphones during quite passages in the music. Annoying, but I've learned to live with it.
  
 The Vali has no such issues, and neither have the other amps I've owned.


----------



## TontonJoK

No mobile phone around ??
wireless game pad ??


----------



## Ultramus

The pl8c cleaned up my power for me, but Tripp lite has a good reputation as well, looking forward to your comments.

As for the pairing of he-500 and mj, I do not find any graininess through my setup, and the slight forward tilt is preferable to me, if I wanted it to be more laid back I'd get an lcd2 or a 650.


----------



## Headphoner

butler said:


> At Schiit's advice, I've ordered a Tripp Lite IS500HG Isolation Transformer with Faraday Shield to attempt to "clean" my "dirty power".
> I will report back with the results when it arrives, I'm hoping for the best.


 
 You ordered the 500 watt unit.  The 250 watt unit is a chunk cheaper.  Did Schiit specifically recommend the 500 watt unit?


----------



## Butler

ultramus said:


> The pl8c cleaned up my power for me, but Tripp lite has a good reputation as well, looking forward to your comments.




The TrippLite Isolation Transformer has not addressed the issue with the buzz in the right channel, looks like Schiit is going to want to take a look at it at this point.


----------



## Uchiya

Maybe it's placebo, but I turn down digital volume on my pc to 50%.  I have to turn the dial up a bit more on the Mjolnir but the sound is a lot smoother, less "shouty", and warmer with the HE-6.


----------



## Maxvla

You are losing bits (dropping musical data) by doing attenuation in the computer. You aren't imagining it, but although you might be pleased by it, you aren't getting an accurate sound.


----------



## Defiant00

maxvla said:


> You are losing bits (dropping musical data) by doing attenuation in the computer. You aren't imagining it, but although you might be pleased by it, you aren't getting an accurate sound.


 
  
 Depends on your DAC and audio files whether this is actually true. If you're sending 16-bit audio files to your DAC at 24-bit, then you're actually just losing one of those extra 8 bits of padding, not any musical data (at 50%).


----------



## paradoxper

Not bitperfect regardless. So blasphemy!


----------



## Defiant00

paradoxper said:


> Not bitperfect regardless. So blasphemy!


 
  
 Burn the heretic!
  
  
 (and yes, very true that it's not bitperfect, but I still intend to always leave my DAC in 24 bit mode even though most of my music is 16 bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  
  
*Edit:* Oh, and while not bitperfect, if you're doing as mentioned above at least you aren't throwing away actual musical data, just the padding zeros.


----------



## Eee Pee

I would assume most of you are following along with Jason as he posts up about Schiit, but if not, the latest chapter is about the Mjolnir.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/701900/schiit-happened-the-story-of-the-worlds-most-improbable-start-up/1080#post_10566213


----------



## Gerzom

I have a question regarding using both single ended and balanced input on the Mjolnir.
 If I connect both (RCA and XLR) to my Mjolnir and set the toggle on the back to SE I can only hear music from the RCA connection if I also play music via the XLR connection, if not, no music from the RCA connecting makes it to my headphone. I have to unplug the XLR's to get the RCA's to work. So basically I can't leave the XLR's connected if I want to use the RCA input..
 Is this correct or is my Mjolnir defect?
  
 Thanks!
  
 Gert-Jan


----------



## Defiant00

gerzom said:


> I have a question regarding using both single ended and balanced input on the Mjolnir.
> If I connect both (RCA and XLR) to my Mjolnir and set the toggle on the back to SE I can only hear music from the RCA connection if I also play music via the XLR connection, if not, no music from the RCA connecting makes it to my headphone. I have to unplug the XLR's to get the RCA's to work. So basically I can't leave the XLR's connected if I want to use the RCA input..
> Is this correct or is my Mjolnir defect?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sounds right; you're only supposed to have one input hooked up at a time.


----------



## Gerzom

Thanks !


----------



## nilov

Hi.
 Anybody tried drive mjolnir with speakers?
 Have 2 speakers with 4 ohm impendace,want to try,but affraid


----------



## uncola

My Mjolnir is for sale  Making room for geek pulse x in case that ever ships.  http://www.head-fi.org/t/722668/schiit-mjolnir-for-sale-to-usa


----------



## Rossliew

nilov said:


> Hi.
> Anybody tried drive mjolnir with speakers?
> Have 2 speakers with 4 ohm impendace,want to try,but affraid




Dont think it will work..


----------



## Ultramus

nilov said:


> Hi.
> Anybody tried drive mjolnir with speakers?
> Have 2 speakers with 4 ohm impendace,want to try,but affraid




I know I've seen a picture of someone running monitors off the MJ. Fairly certain it will work.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

nilov said:


> Hi.
> Anybody tried drive mjolnir with speakers?
> Have 2 speakers with 4 ohm impendace,want to try,but affraid


 
  
 Nice way to void the warranty. It's called a "headphone amplifier" for a reason.


----------



## Eee Pee

It was purrin.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/603218/schiit-mjolnir-headphone-amplifier/2580#post_9246029
  


purrin said:


> I initially had the Mjolnir has a pre-amp feeding the Crest CA-2. After I confirmed with Jason that the Mjolnir wouldn't melt with a 8+ ohm load (the Fostex drivers), I wanted to give it a shot. Naturally, it sounds _much _better straight out of the Molnir than the Crest - less crap in the way. Plenty of juice and sufficient gain considering the speakers are 93-94db efficient.


----------



## Xdaggersoul

nilov said:


> Hi.
> Anybody tried drive mjolnir with speakers?
> Have 2 speakers with 4 ohm impendace,want to try,but affraid


 
 I do not think it would work either.


----------



## Gerzom

Hi, I think I have a problem with my Mjolnir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I have to use the single ended inputs on the Mjolnir as I now link it directly to my pre-amp instead of the Gungnir. Since I'm running it single ended I have a hum in all of my system (speakers and headphones)
 As soon as I disconnect my Mjolnir the hum is gone. I've tried other headphone amps and they are dead quiet in my system. Also when I hook it up via my Gungnir (balanced) I have no issue.
  
 Has any one ever had a similar experience whit their Mjolnir running on single ended inputs?
  
 I've contacted my dealer here in the Netherlands and I'm going send my Mjolnir back to them for testing.


----------



## johnjen

That sounds like a ground loop problem.
  
 Try 'lifting' the ground on the power cable to the Mojo amp.
  
 JJ


----------



## Gerzom

johnjen said:


> That sounds like a ground loop problem.
> 
> Try 'lifting' the ground on the power cable to the Mojo amp.
> 
> JJ


 
 Hi JJ,
  
 what do you mean by "lifting" the ground on the power cable?


----------



## johnjen

gerzom said:


> Hi JJ,
> 
> what do you mean by "lifting" the ground on the power cable?


 
 I realize you are located in Europe and so you have a different wiring scheme.
  
 But I would also assume that you use 3 wires to connect power to the Mojo amp and the rest of your audio gear.
 Now if this isn't the case and you use only 2 wires to connect to your ac power, then this may not work.
 BUT if you run a separate ground wire to a source of outside ground (like a cold water pipe etc.) this is the 'source' of the ground used in the system.
  
 As a TEST try unconnecting the ground connection at the Mojo, and see if the hum goes away.
 IOW you may be grounded twice, which can cause hum due to a ground loop.
  
 BE AWARE that by lifting the ground on the chassis, it MAY become a source of a shock by touching the chassis.
 If this happens pull the plug out and re-connect the ground.
 And if you are adventurous (and feel confident to do this) you can try this on other equipment in the audio chain, but be aware the same caution applies about being a potential shock hazard.
  
 Now if it makes you uncomfortable in trying this, then don't and get an electrician or somebody you know who is 'handy' with electricity to help you with this. 
  
 But ground loops are usually solvable
  
 Does this answer your question?
  
 JJ


----------



## Gerzom

johnjen said:


> I realize you are located in Europe and so you have a different wiring scheme.
> 
> But I would also assume that you use 3 wires to connect power to the Mojo amp and the rest of your audio gear.
> Now if this isn't the case and you use only 2 wires to connect to your ac power, then this may not work.
> ...


 
 Thanks JJ, I will start to experiment with the ground lead (we use 3 wires here in Netherlands as well).


----------



## Gerzom

johnjen said:


> I realize you are located in Europe and so you have a different wiring scheme.
> 
> But I would also assume that you use 3 wires to connect power to the Mojo amp and the rest of your audio gear.
> Now if this isn't the case and you use only 2 wires to connect to your ac power, then this may not work.
> ...


 
 Ahhhh, I used a non-grounded wall socket for my Mjolnir and now it's quiet again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Thanks for pointing me in the right direction!!
  
 G-J


----------



## Shaker

Thanks for all the helpful info here. Trying to decide on a headamp and interested in the Mjolnir, as well as the Audio GD Master 9, and less so the Oppo HA-1.
  
 As far as HP, I'm in the midst of deciding between the LCD-3 and the LCD-X (I'll only keep one).
  
 As of now, I have the Oppo 105D which I plan to keep for HT/universal disc/and as a pre for my system, and the Phonitor 2 that I just received a couple weeks ago that remains unopened as I plan to sell it since it does not fit into my overall set up with our 2 channel/HT 7.1 system.
  
 I was considering the Oppo HA-1, especially if I go with the LCD-X since it is easier to drive vs. the 3, but the Mjolnir and Master 9 have caught my eye based on price and reviews.
  
 Has anyone paired the Mjolnir with the Oppo 105D? My thought is that I may do this at least initially to see how it sounds with the 105D DAC and to use with CDs until I have time to rip them all. If there is a significantly better DAC to pair it with as far as SQ, then I could consider picking that up at a later date. I had been looking at the Hugo given it's reviews and size, but am unsure it's worth adding a DAC to the 105D. 
  
 Can anyone comment on the Mjolnir vs. Master 9 for SQ, especially with either the LCD-X or 3?
  
 Any reason that I would have issues (e.g. SQ degradation, connectivity) having the Mjolnir and 105D connected via XLR and then run a pair of XLR from the Mjolnir to my monoblocks for 2 channel listening, and connect the RCAs from the 105D to my 5 ch amp for 7.1?
  
 Thanks


----------



## Stormfriend

I have really bad mains quality which affects all of my kit and I'm slowly going off the grid, with just the amplifier left to go.  I'm looking at options such as RWA and Bakoon, but I'd really be interested to know if I could bypass parts of the Mojo's power circuitry and feed it directly from a 12v battery.  Does anyone know if that's feasible?
  
 I'd most likely get an expert to make the changes, but there's no point starting that conversation if the circuit is inherently unsuitable.


----------



## commtrd

Why not just go to a UPS system which would supply a constant current and voltage supply at all times? Personally I would never get into modifying internal circuitry in any electronics device when a much easier and effective solution is available by utiling an uninterruptible power supply (UPS) which is widely available being used for years for computer equipment.


----------



## Stormfriend

commtrd said:


> Why not just go to a UPS system which would supply a constant current and voltage supply at all times? Personally I would never get into modifying internal circuitry in any electronics device when a much easier and effective solution is available by utiling an uninterruptible power supply (UPS) which is widely available being used for years for computer equipment.


 
  
 I've tried using an online UPS, which was completely consistent, but the sound quality didn't meet my needs (HD800s are rather demanding).  I've also tried filters, balanced transformers and a variety of other stuff, most of which brought significant improvements but I've never reached 100% unless it was 2am.  I do occasionally get flashes of brilliance at other times though, for example when England were playing in the World Cup, as I guess all my neighbours went to the pub to watch it instead of messing up my power supply!  Sadly, that didn't last very long...


----------



## BobJS

Sorry ahead of time for asking a question that must have been asked a thousand times........
  
 From Jason's Mjolnir description of Schiit's web page:
  
 "You won’t find any balanced-to-single-ended conversion or vice-versa in Mjolnir. It’s balanced in and balanced out...."
  
  
_or vice-versa _.... implies no single-ended input.
  
 I have only single-ended DAC output available, and I see single-ended RCA inputs on the back of MJ.   Will this work or not?


----------



## Defiant00

bobjs said:


> Sorry ahead of time for asking a question that must have been asked a thousand times........
> 
> From Jason's Mjolnir description of Schiit's web page:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, Mjolnir will accept single-ended inputs.


----------



## BobJS

defiant00 said:


> Yes, Mjolnir will accept single-ended inputs.


 
 Thx


----------



## johnjen

stormfriend said:


> I have really bad mains quality which affects all of my kit and I'm slowly going off the grid, with just the amplifier left to go.  I'm looking at options such as RWA and Bakoon, but I'd really be interested to know if I could bypass parts of the Mojo's power circuitry and feed it directly from a 12v battery.  Does anyone know if that's feasible?
> 
> I'd most likely get an expert to make the changes, but there's no point starting that conversation if the circuit is inherently unsuitable.


 
 The Mojo amp uses very high voltage rails (90) so 'adapting' a 12 volt battery to feed this would be a major PIA.
  
 So the short answer is no, unless you want to make your own battery powered ac supply circuits, which isn't an 'easy' solution.
  
 JJ


----------



## IndieGradoFan

I've got a number of dimmer switches on overhead lights throughout the house that are interfering with my Mjolnir. If I have the lights on and the dimmers at full power, I can hear a slight hum in the right channel. If I reduce the power on the dimmers, the hum gets significantly worse. If I turn the lights off completely, the hum disappears.
  
 Note that the light dimmers are not on the same circuit as the Mjolnir. Also, the Mjolnir is running off a Tripp Lite 500w hospital grade isolation transformer (http://www.tripplite.com/medical-grade-isolation-transformer-500w~IS500HG/). Without the isolation transformer, the right channel hum was much worse and there was clearly audible distortion on bass frequencies.
  
 I don't have hum on any other amplifiers in the house, including a Lyr, a Marantz AVR, an Onkyo AVR, and a Rega Brio-R. Schiit informed me that the circlotron topology in Mjolnir is very sensitive to AC line noise.
  
 I've considered installing a dedicated circuit to the Mjolnir/Gungnir/Brio-R, especially since they sit about 8 feet above my panel, separated by just one floor. However, I get the same results with the Mjolnir on various circuits throughout my house, so I don't think a direct circuit will change anything.
  
 Besides removing the dimmers, which won't fly with my wife, are there any other reasonably priced options? Has anyone had luck with the wall wart style AC line filters, ala K-Works Silencers or PurePower QuietLines or PS Audio Noise Harvesters?


----------



## Ultramus

Don't know what to tell you there, I use a Furman pl8c power conditioner and it removed my ac line noise, but I had no dimmers.anywhere.


----------



## johnjen

All dimmers create plenty of spurious noise which is added to the hot and neutral legs of the ac supply.  This in turn is added to the ground wiring as well, back at the panel where the ground and neutral legs are joined.
  
 Usually the ground wire is used as an internal source of ground for all of the circuits inside an amp.
 Except that the mojo's Circlotron circuits are 'different' in that the amplifier is 'floating' above ground.  But the power supplies still use ground as a pseudo reference, which means if the ground has zizz, it can modulate the floating power supply and amp circuits.
  
 2 things immediately spring to mind.
  
 Make sure that ALL of the neutral and ground connections at the panel are tight and clean.
 Then also make sure that ALL of the branch circuits connection at the circuit breakers are also tight and clean.
 It requires a certain degree of knowledge on how to SAFELY perform these wire tightening checks.
  
 It 'MIGHT' be helpful to try using an independent source of ground for the entire audio system instead of using the ground supplied from the breaker box.  This suggestion has the potential to be either a solution or a source of other consequential 'problems'.  But adding a power conditioner or other 'filter' might also benefit from an independent ground, instead of using the ground from the breaker box.
  
 Just some things to consider.
  
 JJ


----------



## IndieGradoFan

Thanks for the tips! After doing more research, I think I'm going to stick with turning the dimmers off when using Mjolnir. Of course, now that I know what to listen for, I can hear the same issue with my Lyr. Sometimes it feels like its all I can hear anymore! Need to get back to enjoying the music instead...


----------



## fmzip

Anyone try the NAD HP50 with the Mjolnir/gungnir? Love my Audeze LCD's with this setup but need a reasonably priced closed can set. Any suggestions?


----------



## reddog

fmzip said:


> Anyone try the NAD HP50 with the Mjolnir/gungnir? Love my Audeze LCD's with this setup but need a reasonably priced closed can set. Any suggestions?



I would look at MrSpeakers Alpha Dogs for a reasonably priced set of can. The Alpha dogs sound great as well as isolate you from outside distractions.


----------



## fmzip

reddog said:


> I would look at MrSpeakers Alpha Dogs for a reasonably priced set of can. The Alpha dogs sound great as well as isolate you from outside distractions.


 
 I was looking at 1/2 that price with the NAD's


----------



## Defiant00

fmzip said:


> I was looking at 1/2 that price with the NAD's


 
  
 Can you run the NADs balanced? That would be my main concern.
  
 At least with my setup the HP50s sounded pretty great; couldn't say if they'd scale up further with the M&G though.


----------



## fmzip

defiant00 said:


> Can you run the NADs balanced? That would be my main concern.
> 
> At least with my setup the HP50s sounded pretty great; couldn't say if they'd scale up further with the M&G though.


 
  
  
Can't I use a 4 pin XLR to 1/4 jack for a single ended headphones? Am I limited to only balanced headphones with my Schitt setup?


----------



## Defiant00

fmzip said:


> Can't I use a 4 pin XLR to 1/4 jack for a single ended headphones? Am I limited to only balanced headphones with my Schitt setup?


 
  
 Mjolnir can only be used with fully balanced headphones; an adapter will trip the protection circuit and won't work.


----------



## fmzip

Thanks for the reply.
  
 Need some ideas on closed cans


----------



## Byronb

fmzip said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Need some ideas on closed cans


 
 The Alpha Dogs sound incredible out of M/G setup!


----------



## Poladise

Can someone tell me if I'm doing this right please?
 I've wired the XLRs on the LCD2 so that the signal will end up like this at the Mjolnir sockets.

 Cheers


----------



## Eee Pee

Yeah, tie 1 and 3 together.


----------



## Poladise

Thanks EeePee


----------



## Jason Stoddard

poladise said:


> Can someone tell me if I'm doing this right please?
> I've wired the XLRs on the LCD2 so that the signal will end up like this at the Mjolnir sockets.
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 NO! You are shorting one active amp to ground. 
  
 Use EIA Standard RS-297-A: 2 to positive, 3 to negative, no connection to 1 (or to the headphone cable sleeve ground, if it makes you feel better. You NEVER tie 1 and 3 together on an output.)
  
 Otherwise, click! Protection circuit activated.


----------



## Eee Pee

But it worked? Definitely in no position to argue what JS said. 

Maybe my headphone buddy got it wrong and lucked out.


----------



## Poladise

jason stoddard said:


> NO! You are shorting one active amp to ground.
> 
> Use EIA Standard RS-297-A: 2 to positive, 3 to negative, no connection to 1 (or to the headphone cable sleeve ground, if it makes you feel better. You NEVER tie 1 and 3 together on an output.)
> 
> Otherwise, click! Protection circuit activated.


 

 Ah OK, thanks for the info.


----------



## Poladise

Spent a couple of hours today listening to lots of different material on the Mjolnir I'm demoing. The midrange is forward, but smooth and the treble detail sounds very refined and hi res. Quite surprised at the bass though. I'd say the bass presence and impact is half of what I got with the Violectric V200.
  
 In the end I switched back the to my o2 amp and ran a few of the same tracks. I'm not a big fan of the o2, although it has good detail, I think it lacks body and sounds thin, but in comparison to the Mjolnir, it had more bass presence, fuller sound, more body to vocals.
  
 Surely this can't be right. I was expecting the be most impressed with the bass power and dynamics of the Mjolnir.
  
 Not sure how many hours are on it. Dealer said this demo model has been sent out a couple of times before me so I guess 15-30hrs.
 Using it with LCD2.2s. Any thoughts?


----------



## Defiant00

poladise said:


> Spent a couple of hours today listening to lots of different material on the Mjolnir I'm demoing. The midrange is forward, but smooth and the treble detail sounds very refined and hi res. Quite surprised at the bass though. I'd say the bass presence and impact is half of what I got with the Violectric V200.
> 
> In the end I switched back the to my o2 amp and ran a few of the same tracks. I'm not a big fan of the o2, although it has good detail, I think it lacks body and sounds thin, but in comparison to the Mjolnir, it had more bass presence, fuller sound, more body to vocals.
> 
> ...




Sounds like it might be your source, what are you using? (and sorry if it's in your sig, it doesn't show up when I'm on mobile)


----------



## Maxvla

If you don't like it, send it back. That's my suggestion.


----------



## Saraguie

poladise said:


> Spent a couple of hours today listening to lots of different material on the Mjolnir I'm demoing. The midrange is forward, but smooth and the treble detail sounds very refined and hi res. Quite surprised at the bass though. I'd say the bass presence and impact is half of what I got with the Violectric V200.
> 
> In the end I switched back the to my o2 amp and ran a few of the same tracks. I'm not a big fan of the o2, although it has good detail, I think it lacks body and sounds thin, but in comparison to the Mjolnir, it had more bass presence, fuller sound, more body to vocals.
> 
> ...


 

 What DAC are you using? And amplifier basically amplifies and a DAC transcribes the digital into analog. And IMO is more important than amp. I computer or a iPod is going to sound like a amplified iPod or computer (lot of variables there) out of a Mojo or any other amp with little difference.


----------



## Poladise

saraguie said:


> *What DAC are you using?* And amplifier basically amplifies and a DAC transcribes the digital into analog. And IMO is more important than amp. I computer or a iPod is going to sound like a amplified iPod or computer (lot of variables there) out of a Mojo or any other amp with little difference.


 
  
 I'm using an ODAC and a Xonar Essence ST DAC. I'd blame these DACs if I didnt own other amps I can compare to. The o2 is the leanest sounding of them all which is why I'm quite surprised the o2 is a bit more weighty than the Mjolnir.
  
 I was hoping someone might have compared these 2 amps to confirm what I'm hearing is not typical of the Mjolnir.
 It's only a demo, so I can send it back. Just expected it to destroy the thin sounding o2 is all.


----------



## NinjaHamster

Burn it in for at least 200 hours (pref more) and return it if it doesn't suit you when it is performing at its best ... unless you REALLY don't believe in component "break-in", but I'd urge you to keep an open mind. Nothing to lose, no ?


----------



## purrin

Don't burn it in. Leave it on overnight before you use it. If same result, return it.


----------



## Poladise

Thanks for the tips. Before boxing it back up I did try leaving it powered on for 16 hours, but made no difference. I'm convinced this isnt how the MJ is supposed to sound. Of all the amps I've used with LCDs, in order of bass presence/impact I'd put them like this:
 V200 > Naim Nait 5 > Soloist > LD i+ > LD mkiii > RWA Corvina SE > o2 > Mjolnir
  
 It's like a low shelf EQ of -6db has been applied on everything below 500hz and the lowest octave is just missing. Maybe the MJ doesnt like the electrics at my place. Annoying because the upper frequencies sound excellent on it.


----------



## NzAudezey

Hey guys, I'm upgrading from the 2.2 to the LCD3f's I didn't realise that the 3 has 110ohm resistance, given that at 50ohm mjolnir gives out 5w is it still sufficient to drive the 3's?


----------



## Lavakugel

I own mjolnir, gungnir and lcd3 and i'm very very happy with it! But I'm reading a lot about auralic taurus and vega. I know its not the same price league but i was really wondering how big the sound difference would be. Has anybode a clue?


----------



## Defiant00

nzaudezey said:


> Hey guys, I'm upgrading from the 2.2 to the LCD3f's I didn't realise that the 3 has 110ohm resistance, given that at 50ohm mjolnir gives out 5w is it still sufficient to drive the 3's?




Yeah, mjolnir is good with the 3s as well.


----------



## commtrd

The mjolnir will rock those 3s. No worries there. My amp has loads of bass. Drives all Audeze phones with authority. That being said I just cannot get the Auralic Vega and Taurus MkII out of mind. Only problem is coming up with 5 large to make it happen.


----------



## NzAudezey

commtrd said:


> The mjolnir will rock those 3s. No worries there. My amp has loads of bass. Drives all Audeze phones with authority. That being said I just cannot get the Auralic Vega and Taurus MkII out of mind. Only problem is coming up with 5 large to make it happen.




Your upgrade path is similar to mine, I started with the m/g with the 2.2's then upgraded to the 3's my next purchase will be the auralic stack and then I think that's me sorted for life


----------



## Rossliew

I use the Mojo with my HE500 and it sounds great. But this is fed via the Uberfrost. Awaiting the Hugo and let's see how the synergy is.


----------



## bozoskeletonz

Can you describe what you did a little bit more regarding the Mjolnir mods?  Specifically how hard was it to change the fuse and the receptacle?  It's always so much easier to hear it from someone who has done it


----------



## zabzaf

I have been using Mjolnir for about 3 months and have noticed it's sensitivity to the world around it. After about 2 weeks, I noticed a hum in the left channel of my HE-500. After moving it around the house, I found that the hum went away when plugged into a different outlet. Then after putting it back on the original out, the hum seemed to have disappeared. 

A few days ago, the hum was back, in the right channel this time. After scouring the house trying to determine the cause, I believe I may have identified the problem.

The outlet that the amp is on is on a circuit that also has our can lights in our kitchen. When I turned the lights off, you guessed it...no more hum.

What causes this? Is there an issue with canned light array? I just don't know the principals do electricity to that degree.

Any suggestions on where to look would be appreciated.


----------



## purrin

I use an SL Waber Wavetracker for the Mjolnir. Similar issue. Light ballasts, LEDs, etc. I don't think SL Waber exists anymore. Try Tripplite Isobar.


----------



## uncola

Zabzaf I've seen it said the circlotron topology in the mjolnir is more sensitive to ac line noise than other types.  Don't know if tha'ts technically true but I also had a buzz in my mjolnir and I isolated it to the ceiling light dimmer switch in my living room .  I started researching all sorts of expensive power filtering and power transformer options but I decided to just replace the light switch with a cheap on/off type and that fixed it.  If yours is a dimmer you might want to try that, or maybe just install a nicer light switch and it might not have that problem.  I know lutron ones are supposed to be good, their dimmer switches have built in rfi/emi filters.  It's weird, right?  None of my other amps had the buzzing, only the mjolnir.


----------



## BMBROWN911

I'm having the same issue but have not been able to isolate it.


----------



## IndieGradoFan

I have the same problem -- although it's always the right channel, and it occurred on two different Mjolnirs. In my case, the hum was unbearable and included distortion in bass frequencies. I bought a Tripp Lite isolation transformer (IS500HG) that all but solved the problem. I can still hear the hum if the dimmers are on but only when not playing music or in between tracks. In fact, with the Tripp Lite, the Mjolnir is quieter than my Lyr -- and the Lyr never bothered me until I got the Mjolnir and started obsessing over the hum.
  
 FWIW, I ended up getting a WA22 and splitting the balanced outs from the Gungnir to both amps. The WA22 has been dead silent so far -- although I haven't purposefully turned on all dimmers in the house to see just how sensitive it is. YMMV of course. In my case, the dimmers aren't even on the same circuit as the audio equipment and all the dimmers are consumer Lutron editions.


----------



## zabzaf

uncola said:


> Zabzaf I've seen it said the circlotron topology in the mjolnir is more sensitive to ac line noise than other types.  Don't know if tha'ts technically true but I also had a buzz in my mjolnir and I isolated it to the ceiling light dimmer switch in my living room .  I started researching all sorts of expensive power filtering and power transformer options but I decided to just replace the light switch with a cheap on/off type and that fixed it.  If yours is a dimmer you might want to try that, or maybe just install a nicer light switch and it might not have that problem.  I know lutron ones are supposed to be good, their dimmer switches have built in rfi/emi filters.  It's weird, right?  None of my other amps had the buzzing, only the mjolnir.




Thanks. I've found that if I simply turn the switch off, problem solved. My solution is perfect so long as no one is in the kitchen at night. If so, it's single-channel buzz time.


----------



## zabzaf

Oh, ive also noticed it's worse in my AKG K702s than my HifiMan He-500s FWIW.


----------



## BobJS

uncola said:


> Zabzaf I've seen it said the circlotron topology in the mjolnir is more sensitive to ac line noise than other types.  Don't know if tha'ts technically true but I also had a buzz in my mjolnir and I isolated it to the ceiling light dimmer switch in my living room .  I started researching all sorts of expensive power filtering and power transformer options but I decided to just replace the light switch with a cheap on/off type and that fixed it.  If yours is a dimmer you might want to try that, or maybe just install a nicer light switch and it might not have that problem.  I know lutron ones are supposed to be good, their dimmer switches have built in rfi/emi filters.  It's weird, right?  None of my other amps had the buzzing, only the mjolnir.


 
  
 I've been looking at the Mjolnir as a potential "buy", but I have to admit this discussion has been a BUZZkill for me.  (intended)


----------



## StefanJK

bobjs said:


> I've been looking at the Mjolnir as a potential "buy", but I have to admit this discussion has been a BUZZkill for me.  (intended)


 
 I've had no buzz problems at all in a house with lots of dimmers and 1970s wiring.  Zero, nothing.


----------



## kfotheringham

Sorry to hijack this thread, but reading the reports about this issue, I can also report that it is audible in the Schiit Vali - right hand channel also.
  
 I was surprised that it isn't mentioned in any Vali discussions, but wonder if somehow owners are mistaking microphonics for this, and accepting the nuisance (or simply returning them) since it was perhaps their first venture into tube land (as was mine).
  
 It used to come and go, and drove me nuts for a week.
  
 My solution was to place an RF clamp around my RCA interconnect - right channel, right up at the back of the Vali connector. Job done, no noise.. period..
  
 Completely forgot about the workaround until I changed RCA`s without moving the clamp and sure enough, the buzz came back.


----------



## Saraguie

bobjs said:


> I've been looking at the Mjolnir as a potential "buy", but I have to admit this discussion has been a BUZZkill for me.  (intended)


 
 I do have a problem with a dimmer that is on the same circuit. My simple fix? Turn off the dimmer switch when listen to my home rig.
 Also I, not sure if its the DAC or the MOJO as they are both plugged into the same socket.


----------



## Byronb

bobjs said:


> I've been looking at the Mjolnir as a potential "buy", but I have to admit this discussion has been a BUZZkill for me.  (intended)


 
 I have owned all of the Schiit amps (except the Rag of course) at one time or another and with the exception of a bad tube that I purchased off of ebay for my Valhalla they have been absolutely silent. I empathize with the users that have hum issues, but I really don't think it is a systemic Shiit issue.


----------



## WilCox

bobjs said:


> I've been looking at the Mjolnir as a potential "buy", but I have to admit this discussion has been a BUZZkill for me.  (intended)


 
  
 I've had zero problems with my Mjolnir and it is one of the quietest amplifiers that I own, which is astounding given its ultimate power and dynamic range.


----------



## BobJS

bobjs said:


> I've been looking at the Mjolnir as a potential "buy", but I have to admit this discussion has been a BUZZkill for me.  (intended)


 
  
 So this is pretty much an anomaly?  It's no more susceptible than any other amp?


----------



## Byronb

bobjs said:


> So this is pretty much an anomaly?  It's no more susceptible than any other amp?


 
 Not sure that "anomaly" is the correct term, there are all kinds of things in your home/office that can make your audio equipment make some weird noises. The problem with using forum post to make purchasing decisions is that the 98% of users that have no problem are not going to come on the forums and declare that their amp doesn't hum. We are just going to enjoy our equipment and move on. So you get a very skewed perspective.


----------



## commtrd

bobjs said:


> uncola said:
> 
> 
> > Zabzaf I've seen it said the circlotron topology in the mjolnir is more sensitive to ac line noise than other types.  Don't know if tha'ts technically true but I also had a buzz in my mjolnir and I isolated it to the ceiling light dimmer switch in my living room .  I started researching all sorts of expensive power filtering and power transformer options but I decided to just replace the light switch with a cheap on/off type and that fixed it.  If yours is a dimmer you might want to try that, or maybe just install a nicer light switch and it might not have that problem.  I know lutron ones are supposed to be good, their dimmer switches have built in rfi/emi filters.  It's weird, right?  None of my other amps had the buzzing, only the mjolnir.
> ...


 

 My Mjolnir has been and is working flawlessly for many thousands of hours of listening. No buzzing no noise no nothing. Just great music through all the LCD phones I have had. Still looking to ge a Rag one of these days + Ygg when they make those available.


----------



## zabzaf

bobjs said:


> I've been looking at the Mjolnir as a potential "buy", but I have to admit this discussion has been a BUZZkill for me.  (intended)




Don't let this discourage you. Knowing what I know, it's still a tremendous value relative to the quality of the amp. I would buy it all over again.


----------



## OICWUTUDIDTHAR

mjolnir 2 on the horizon...


----------



## reddog

oicwutudidthar said:


> mjolnir 2 on the horizon...



That would be a very interesting development, I shall keep my ears open.


----------



## uncola

MJOLNIR 2!  I hope they keep the same enclosure as mjolnir.  Do you think they will add speaker capability to it?


----------



## Saraguie

oicwutudidthar said:


> mjolnir 2 on the horizon...


 

 Do you have some hard info? Please share.


----------



## commtrd

Found nothing about a "Mjolnir 2" on the website.


----------



## PFKMan23

commtrd said:


> Found nothing about a "Mjolnir 2" on the website.


 
  
 This will be an unpopular opinion, but with how the Raganrok was handled, I think he's going to be pretty tight fisted until he's almost ready to release the thing in it's final form.


----------



## reddog

pfkman23 said:


> This will be an unpopular opinion, but with how the Raganrok was handled, I think he's going to be pretty tight fisted until he's almost ready to release the thing in it's final form.



I agree the mjolnir 2 will lot be announced until it's ready. I hope it's ready at RMAF, but it could be more towards the Holliday season.


----------



## paradoxper

What are you guys talking about. Ragnarok mk II v 1.3 drops during the first full moon of November.


----------



## Eee Pee

paradoxper said:


> Ragnarok *mk* II


 
  
 Hopefully that means *m*onobloc*k*.


----------



## Erukian

paradoxper said:


> What are you guys talking about. Ragnarok mk II v 1.*3* drops during the first full moon of November.


 
 Half-life 3 confirmed!


----------



## punit

I have read some posts about LCD XC + Schiit Mjolnir being bright. Well I just got the Mj few days back & it pairs very well with the XC. I do not detect any brightness, infact the XC treble is perfect for me now (just for people to know where I am coming from - I love the HD 800 & T1 treble and find the LCD 3's a bit dark). Very dynamic sound with decent sound stage, the WA22 will give  a better sound stage but I prefer the treble on the MJ. Am using a Yulong bal Dac.


----------



## TontonJoK

I wouldn't try a grado with the mjolnir


----------



## fmzip

reddog said:


> I would look at MrSpeakers Alpha Dogs for a reasonably priced set of can. The Alpha dogs sound great as well as isolate you from outside distractions.


 
  
 I just picked up a pair of the Alpha Dogs. They do not come close to the sound stage of the LCD 2's unless I really EQ the heck out of them through JRiver. Then, they sound really good. If you aren't EQ'ing I wouldn't suggest these at all
  
  
 The balanced AKG K545's I picked up sound much better than the Alpha Dogs IMHO on the Schitt without much tweaking but the Alpha Dogs are super comfy!
  
 What to do....just listed the Alpha Dogs for sale but they are growing on me  Any other suggestions for closed cans?


----------



## WilCox

We all hear differently, it seems.  I find the Alpha Dog to be an excellent complement to my LCD2.2 through the Mjolnir.


----------



## reddog

fmzip said:


> I just picked up a pair of the Alpha Dogs. They do not come close to the sound stage of the LCD 2's unless I really EQ the heck out of them through JRiver. Then, they sound really good. If you aren't EQ'ing I wouldn't suggest these at all
> 
> 
> The balanced AKG K545's I picked up sound much better than the Alpha Dogs IMHO on the Schitt without much tweaking but the Alpha Dogs are super comfy!
> ...



I am sorry the alpha dogs did not workout for you, we all hear differently. I shall continue to recommend the alpha dogs to people and I feel the alpha dogs compliment great open backed headphones such as the HE-560's, 400i's, or audeeze's. My next to purchases will be the Ragnarok and a gungnir dac (will get Yggdrasil sometime too), I just must he the AD'S on a balanced system. I truly hope your balanced akg m545's, through your fantastic schiit combo, puts a smile on your face as you jam out.


----------



## fmzip

What are you using for a DAC Reddog?


----------



## reddog

fmzip said:


> What are you using for a DAC Reddog?



I am using a old school pioneer Reciever that has a 192/24bit dac. I hope to get the Gungnir dac next year. Although the irrational audiophile beast within me demands I save up for the Yggdrasil lol.


----------



## fmzip

Reasessment of the Alpha Dogs, I really like them them but they do need some serious EQ adjustments to my ears.
  
 Here's my curve for Flamenco Sketches, outstanding! 
  
 Whoever said they were  bright, not to my ears particularly with Jazz & Samba


----------



## elwappo99

fmzip said:


> Reasessment of the Alpha Dogs, I really like them them but they do need some serious EQ adjustments to my ears.
> 
> Here's my curve for Flamenco Sketches, outstanding!
> 
> Whoever said they were  bright, not to my ears particularly with Jazz & Samba


 
  
  
 Wow... that is quite an EQ


----------



## RCBinTN

Hi All,
  
 I'm new to this thread as I'm considering a Mjolnir to drive my LCD-X and XC.  I bought the Senn HDVA600 and HD800, hoping the amp would also drive the Audez'e cans.  Well, it won't, so now I'm looking at Schiit.
  
 I started reading this thread at page 1.  
  
 The interesting part - observing those of you who pre-ordered the Mjolnir as early adopters and, from your current profiles who still have the amp to this day.  That's fun.
  
 So to sum it up, and will you please come back - how does the Mjolnir do at driving the LCD-X/XC?  How about at driving two pair of Audez'e cans at the same time?
  
 All the Best -
 RCBinTN


----------



## Chris1967

During a brief listen of the HDVA600, a while ago, i felt it was too thin but airy, and a bit on the dry side. This was as i say after only a brief listen.
  
 The Mjolinir (which i have for about six months now) is punchy, and full bodied with excellent detail, although it might sound a bit grainy at times.
  
 I can't remember if the HDVA600 lacked power and control, but the Mjolnir certainly doesn't.
  
 As far as driving two headphones, i drive sometimes the HD800 (Anax II mod) together with HiFiMan HE-500 or Fostex T50rp (modded) and there is no lack in power for either phones.
  
 I haven't tested the LCD's you mention though, but i suppose it is no problem whatsoever for the Mjolnir.


----------



## StefanJK

rcbintn said:


> I'm new to this thread as I'm considering a Mjolnir to drive my LCD-X and XC.


 
 I've just moved from the Mjolnir to the Rag for my LCD-X.  It is a big step up, potentially in part since the output impedance of the Mjolnir, 1.5 ohm, is just too high for the LCD-X with its impedance of only 20 Ohm.  I know, recommending a more than twice as expensive amp isn't all that useful/informative.  But I do suspect that the Mjolnir output impedance may be problematic.


----------



## WilCox

stefanjk said:


> ............... It is a big step up, potentially in part since the output impedance of the Mjolnir, 1.5 ohm, is just too high for the LCD-X with its impedance of only 20 Ohm.  I know, recommending a more than twice as expensive amp isn't all that useful/informative...................................


 
  
 Stefan,
  
 Glad you are enjoying your Ragnarok.  However, I don't understand the linking of the output impedance of the Mjolnir to poorer performance of the LCD-X.  The Audeze are quite flat in their impedance vs. frequency, so 1.5 ohms should have almost no effect on sound quality or frequency response.  Please explain.  Thanks!


----------



## StefanJK

wilcox said:


> Stefan,
> 
> Glad you are enjoying your Ragnarok.  However, I don't understand the linking of the output impedance of the Mjolnir to poorer performance of the LCD-X.  The Audeze are quite flat in their impedance vs. frequency, so 1.5 ohms should have almost no effect on sound quality or frequency response.  Please explain.  Thanks!


 
 I'm no EE and new to audio, so I may be mistaken, but my understanding that frequency dependent HF impedance  and hence equalization problems isn't the only way output affects sound.  Additionally, low damping ratios also lead to lack of bass control and 'muddy bass'.  I do think I hear that in the difference between the Rag and the Mjolnir...although it could be due to something else, the audible difference it there.    BTW, Purrin makes the same claim elsewhere, both for what you can hear and the cause, so I may be too influenced by that (but do blame him, if this is wrong about the cause).


----------



## johnjen

One way to think of the dampening factor ratio is the amount of 'direct control' the amp has on the driver in terms of over/under shoot along with the 'momentum' that the driver has built up (especially in the bass), and the amps ability to negate it.
  
 Dampening factor is of course is a 'design criteria' and can be 'taken into account' in other ways, and sometimes by the design of the headphone driver itself, (which seems to be the case in our 800's).  And The Rok's output impedance of ≤ 0.1Ω (as compared to < 1.5Ω for the Mojo amp) while impressive in and of themselves, means it should be able to control (and in some cases it may be over control) the driver all the more.
  
 But my observations of the pairing of The Rok and the 800's and the resultant impressive bass response, is that the matched volume control and the cpu monitored and controlled operating parameters of the circlotron circuit, specifically the bias and controlling the near dc FR of the amp, are the responsible major factors.  I of course could be wrong, but these 2 design criteria, when tweaked, DO result in impressive bass response, all other things being equal.
  
 It is also of interest that there are no 'DC blocking' caps nor coils in the output path, due to the control the cpu has in terms of the DC control of the outputs.  Which means the driver and the active ouput devices are 'optimally' coupled, which can make for stupendous bass.
  
 To take this further, this can be pointed at by this 'The Rok' spec.
 Frequency Response: 20Hz-20KHz, -0.1dB, *2Hz-180KHz, -3dB  (emphasis mine)*
 This *power bandwidth* spec is quite impressive for a power amp.
 The Mojo amp has a similar low frequency response spec.
  
  
 JJ
  
  
 Quote: 





stefanjk said:


> I'm no EE and new to audio, so I may be mistaken, but my understanding that frequency dependent HF impedance  and hence equalization problems isn't the only way output affects sound.  Additionally, low damping ratios also lead to lack of bass control and 'muddy bass'.  I do think I hear that in the difference between the Rag and the Mjolnir...although it could be due to something else, the audible difference it there.    BTW, Purrin makes the same claim elsewhere, both for what you can hear and the cause, so I may be too influenced by that (but do blame him, if this is wrong about the cause).


----------



## RCBinTN

Thanks, all, for your information.
  
 The HDVA doesn't lack power.  It drives the HD800 very well from the Uber Bifrost (unbalanced) feed from a Macbook pro.  Volume dot at 10:00 is plenty of dB.
  
 The HDVA also drives the LCD-X to loud levels, but the sound quality is poor.  Everything sounds muddy (even the treble).  I was suspecting this may be caused by the output impedance of the HDVA which is 16 ohms.  In comparison, my Asgard 2 with output impedance of <2 ohms can drive the X with clear sound quality.
  
 The X specs recommend 1-4W of input power.  The Asgard delivers 1W into 32 ohms.  The Mjolnir delivers 8W into 32 ohms.  Both these amps have output impedance of 1.5-2.0 ohms.  My conclusion from reading these specs is the Mjolnir should drive the X more fully with similar sound quality.  Does this seem correct ?
  
 I agree the Rag is completely different with 15W into 32 ohms and only 0.03 ohms of output impedance.
  
 Thanks -
 RCB


----------



## Chris1967

You will have no problem driving the LCD-X with Mjolnir neither clarity wise nor power wise.
  
 It will be (far) superior in sound quality than the Asgard 2.
  
 Impedance variations leading to under damping or over damping (as opposed to critical damping) are not in the region of a few ohms that you describe as the difference between the amps you use, so this is not the reason for your findings concerning the sound quality of the HDVA.
  
 I suspect something wrong with the HDVA.


----------



## punit

I own this combination (Mj +X & XC). Very Nice pairing, Good synergy.


----------



## RCBinTN

purrin said:


> I can't make up my mind if I want to sell my BA or not. If I do, I will need a low cost high performance replacement. (I mostly listen to my electrostatics now.) Also, a solid-state reference quality amp is always nice to have on hand for my measurements and subjective impressions of the plethora of overpriced crappy headphones which the big companies seem to be churning out these days.
> 
> It also matters because I know for a fact that there a lot of lurkers who trust my opinion (I'm sure there are also quite a few who think I'm full of crap), mainly because I'm not afraid to say that a lot the stuff which tends to be highlighted on HF is crap, so if I'm tempted to buy something myself, that may actually mean something to someone who's seriously considering the Mjolnir.


 
 You are right.
 Much of it is crap, but not your posts, IMO.
 You work mainly on facts, not opinions.  You are very careful with statements of your conclusions, and for that I, at least for one, thank you.
 Don't think the objectivity doesn't go un-noticed.
  
 Just my opinion, Purrin.
 Regards,
 Dick Bailey


----------



## elwappo99

rcbintn said:


> Thanks, all, for your information.
> 
> The HDVA doesn't lack power.  It drives the HD800 very well from the Uber Bifrost (unbalanced) feed from a Macbook pro.  Volume dot at 10:00 is plenty of dB.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Output impedance really shouldn't matter, what will matter is the power delivered at a specified impedance. 
  
 I think the biggest difference between the Asgard and Mjolnir is in the tuning. The Asgard is tuned a bit warmer, but the Mjolnir is a really uniquely aggressive sounding amplifier. The really tight bass is a great pairing for the Audeze headphones.


----------



## Cheeseman808

Sound very nice when paired with the 650's! An odd but awesome combo!


----------



## StefanJK

> Originally Posted by *johnjen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To take this further, this can be pointed at by this 'The Rok' spec.
> Frequency Response: 20Hz-20KHz, -0.1dB, *2Hz-180KHz, -3dB  (emphasis mine)*
> ...


 
  
 As do lots of amps, including the Magni for $99: 20Hz-20Khz, -0.1db, 2Hz-200KHz, -3dB.  
  
 Many amps do this, including very basic ones...this is not why these amps are different.


----------



## RCBinTN

punit said:


> I own this combination (Mj +X & XC). Very Nice pairing, Good synergy.


 
  
 Thank you.  Just what I was hoping to read


----------



## NinjaHamster

The Mojo has great synergy with all the Audeze cans from the LCD-2 up.


----------



## Kiwikat

Been enjoying the LCD-X and Mj (and Gu) combo for almost 6 months now.  I couldn't possibly be happier.  I cannot really compare it to any other amp in a similar price range, but mark me down as another happy customer.  It sounds magnitudes better than the Magni, but it also costs magnitudes more lol.
  
 Ain't nothin' like blasting "One of These Days" by Pink Floyd with the combo.  It is unbelievable- not good for my hearing, but unbelievable.  They almost scare me sometimes.


----------



## burdie

My Mojo came with a very shiny chrome volume knob, which doesn't really match the original aluminium body color. Search ebay and managed to find one sand blasted aluminium volume knob with squoval shape.

 comparing the two, the new volume knob is few mm taller
  

 shiny chrome original volume knob
  

 matching aluminium color and fit perfectly in Mojo. The shape of the volume knob look like the one on Auralic Taurus
  
 So which one looks better on Mojo?


----------



## joebobbilly

I personally prefer the stock one, it doesn't seem too shiny... but that's based on the photos you loaded. If it's really that garishly shiny in person, then I suppose the round one would stand out less. I simply prefer the shape of the stock one more.


----------



## StefanJK

burdie said:


>


 
 Output covers?


----------



## burdie

stefanjk said:


> Output covers?


 
 Yes, it is Neutrik xlr female cover
  


joebobbilly said:


> I personally prefer the stock one, it doesn't seem too shiny... but that's based on the photos you loaded. If it's really that garishly shiny in person, then I suppose the round one would stand out less. I simply prefer the shape of the stock one more.


 
 The stock like volume knob also available in sand blasted alloy color, and cheaper than the round one. If I want to do my own version little 'facelift' to the Mojo, why not get other shape instead of going for stock like knob in various color.


----------



## uncola

That's weird, my mjolnirs knob wasn't shiny


----------



## burdie

uncola said:


> That's weird, my mjolnirs knob wasn't shiny


 
 May be each production batch using different knob....
 Anyway, it is just a knob for volume control.


----------



## RCBinTN

Just ordered the Mjolnir to accompany my incoming Gungnir.  After reading Jason's Schiit history book, I got so puckered up about made in the USA, starting in a garage, all the metal problems, and etc. that I decided No Way was I going with an amp made in China.  Delivery expected w/ the Gung (that's backordered) later in December.  A nice Christmas present!!


----------



## commtrd

^^^You're gonna love the M/G stack. I put several thousands of hours on mine and really enjoyed a lot. Still using the G with Wyrd and even better with the rok.


----------



## RCBinTN

Yea, I've heard great things about the Rok.  Like, afterworld out-of-body musical experiences with the Rok + Audez'e.  Maybe in the future.  For now, I'm really looking forward to the upgrade from the B/A2 to the balanced Gung/Mojo stack with mo power!!
  




 RCBinTN


----------



## BeatsWork

Anyone know, or can theorize, what the best input impedance would be to Mjolnir? Just because I'm an experimenter at heart I'm thinking about putting a balanced tube buffer between my Gungnir and  Mjolnir.


----------



## Cobaltius

I've been going nuts over HD 600's paired up with different amps so I've got a question... How well do the HD 600 pair up with the Schiit Mjolnir and Gungnir stack? I need an amp I can upgrade to further down the road, and I currently have the Asgard 2 and Modi right now.


----------



## commtrd

Good thing I still have my Mjolnir. My Ragnarok just died. Dead as a hammer when turning it on. Was working beautifully last night. Dead today. Bummer.


----------



## Cobaltius

commtrd said:


> Good thing I still have my Mjolnir. My Ragnarok just died. Dead as a hammer when turning it on. Was working beautifully last night. Dead today. Bummer.


 
 Im sorry to hear that... What you going to do about it because if you can't do anything that's $1700 down the toilet


----------



## commtrd

RA #4257. Sending it back tomorrow for diagnosis and repair. I have no idea what happened. It was working incredibly well all yesterday and go to turn the amp on today it is dead. I certainly hope the amp is more reliable than that as I have had it about three weeks. Got many thousands of hours on my Mjolnir and glad I decided to keep it.


----------



## StefanJK

I had my Rag go silent/dead once, after touching the volume dial. It did come back after two reboots. I have no theory on why it did that. I don't think it was simply me getting confused about the output setting. No problems since. Still, disconcerting. Computer glitch for the Rag volume setting?


----------



## reddog

commtrd said:


> Good thing I still have my Mjolnir. My Ragnarok just died. Dead as a hammer when turning it on. Was working beautifully last night. Dead today. Bummer.



Sorry to hear that, hope they fix it as soon as possible.


----------



## commtrd

stefanjk said:


> I had my Rag go silent/dead once, after touching the volume dial. It did come back after two reboots. I have no theory on why it did that. I don't think it was simply me getting confused about the output setting. No problems since. Still, disconcerting. Computer glitch for the Rag volume setting?


 

 I tried multiple re-boots also with different power cords into different outlets. Same result - no power no lights no nothing. Like a fuse is blown; but if a fuse is blown they need to check it out anyway to find out what is drawing the extra current. Besides it is only 3 weeks old. So I am not opening the case and poking around in there rather just sending it back for repair. Connected Mjolnir up to same cord in same protected outlet and powered right up. Doesn't sound quite like my rok though...  =(


----------



## Shembot

commtrd said:


> I tried multiple re-boots also with different power cords into different outlets. Same result - no power no lights no nothing. Like a fuse is blown; but if a fuse is blown they need to check it out anyway to find out what is drawing the extra current. Besides it is only 3 weeks old. So I am not opening the case and poking around in there rather just sending it back for repair. Connected Mjolnir up to same cord in same protected outlet and powered right up. Doesn't sound quite like my rok though...  =(


 
  
 Sorry that you're having trouble! I'm sure Schiit will make it right.

 Speaking of the sound, you're using a very similar setup to mine -- Wyrd > Gungnir > Mjolnir > LCD-X. Judging on sound quality alone, and assuming no issues of the amp dying , do you find the Ragnarok to be a worthwhile upgrade at over twice the price? I have no real interest in driving speakers or other kinds of headphones; I'm just trying to build the perfect LCD-X rig without going too far down the road of diminishing returns. Was it a transcendental experience switching to Ragnarok, or is it just a bit better?
  
 I should add that I just got the Gungnir/Mjolnir stack and I'm noticing a bit of over-aggressive harshness in the vocal range. I know this is an aggressive amp, but I'm curious whether you experienced similar, and whether it went away with burn-in.


----------



## StefanJK

shembot said:


> Speaking of the sound, you're using a very similar setup to mine -- Wyrd > Gungnir > Mjolnir > LCD-X. Judging on sound quality alone, and assuming no issues of the amp dying , do you find the Ragnarok to be a worthwhile upgrade at over twice the price? I have no real interest in driving speakers or other kinds of headphones; I'm just trying to build the perfect LCD-X rig without going too far down the road of diminishing returns. Was it a transcendental experience switching to Ragnarok, or is it just a bit better?


 
 For the LCD-X, I found going from G/M to G/R to be a major improvement.  I'm still not sure about the LCD-X -- it seems to have excess reverb --, but it is much clearer with the Rag.  Some of this may be a Mjolnir issue?  
  
 In sum, this is very much not a marginal improvement for the LCD-X.


----------



## commtrd

shembot said:


> commtrd said:
> 
> 
> > I tried multiple re-boots also with different power cords into different outlets. Same result - no power no lights no nothing. Like a fuse is blown; but if a fuse is blown they need to check it out anyway to find out what is drawing the extra current. Besides it is only 3 weeks old. So I am not opening the case and poking around in there rather just sending it back for repair. Connected Mjolnir up to same cord in same protected outlet and powered right up. Doesn't sound quite like my rok though...  =(
> ...


 

 I ran my Mjo for many thousands of hours between 3 sets of LCD phones and it is some mellower now than it was brand new. I still love my Mjolnir BTW and listening to it right this minute as my rok is dead. Transcendental? Well I guess it could be stated as such. I can tell ya one thing for sure: that Ragnarok just takes control of the X and has its way with it. Just total and complete control of those drivers. I remember the first time I cued up Tool 10000 Days and listened to that on the X with the Ragnarok it just blew my mind that it drove the bass (and everything else) with just totalitarian iron fisted dominant control. Drop dead accurate, punchy, clean, detailed rendition. Then switch gears to delicate flamenco guitar with sweetly interlaced vocals and wow! again beautiful delicate nuanced rendering with awesome instrumental placement and staging. Just a real treat to listen to different genres and drink in the aural goodness that is the Ragnarok.
  
 So good as the Mjolnir is, the Ragnarok is several degrees better. Really. I can definitely say that I now want to acquire some LCD-3f as I just have an inate feeling that I need those headphones to go with the Ragnarok.
  
 Hope this little missive helps some with the query on the Ragnarok.


----------



## Shembot

StefanJK and commtrd -- thank you very much for your input. It'll help me a lot as I make some decisions going forward. I'm relatively new to the hobby, but I dove head-first into Schiit, and it helps to have an experiential paddle with which to move up-creek! Now I'm seriously thinking about coming up with the money somehow for the Ragnarok, lol.


----------



## RCBinTN

I got shipping confirmation on my Gungnir, Mjolnir and the PXLR cables.  All will arrive B4 Christmas.  The Gungnir had been on back-order for a month, so good to see that Schiit is shipping them again.  The customer service at Schiit is just the Schiit, IMHO.  They stay on top of things .
  
 I am really looking forward to the higher-end gear and ability to listen fully balanced (my current rig is unbalanced uB/A2).
  
 Will be interesting to see how Commtrd's problem with the Rag comes out...


----------



## zaodriver

After reading the entire thread, I have ordered the Mjolnir, Gungnir, and Pyst XLR cables. After seeing the Magni 2 (uber) and Modi 2 (uber) released, I am just hoping I don't run into the same issue I had with the Asgard. I think I had it for a month or so before Asgard 2 was released. Mjlonir 2, hold off for a bit. FedEx gave me a Dec 24th pickup date. I probably won't be able to listen to it until the following Sunday due to staying with family at that time. Currently, I am using a Bifrost Uber, Asgard (with the relay), and Grado SR60, Grado SR 225, Sennheiser HD 600 (will likely get the ZY balanced cable for it), and Audeze LCD-2 (Fazers). I am hoping to get into some recording/mixing on my system along with having a sweet headphone media center. I am looking forward to the 8x power increase.


----------



## Shembot

zaodriver said:


> After reading the entire thread, I have ordered the Mjolnir, Gungnir, and Pyst XLR cables. After seeing the Magni 2 (uber) and Modi 2 (uber) released, I am just hoping I don't run into the same issue I had with the Asgard. I think I had it for a month or so before Asgard 2 was released. Mjlonir 2, hold off for a bit. FedEx gave me a Dec 24th pickup date. I probably won't be able to listen to it until the following Sunday due to staying with family at that time. Currently, I am using a Bifrost Uber, Asgard (with the relay), and Grado SR60, Grado SR 225, Sennheiser HD 600 (will likely get the ZY balanced cable for it), and Audeze LCD-2 (Fazers). I am hoping to get into some recording/mixing on my system along with having a sweet headphone media center. I am looking forward to the 8x power increase.


 

 I have the same concerns about whether an upgrade is coming (I just bought the same stuff you did). I was unlucky with a recent Modi and Magni purchase, too, though I was within the return period so Schiit is allowing me to exchange without restocking fee (still losing over $45 in total shipping costs). I doubt a Mjolnir update is coming within the return period for mine, though, and it's a much more expensive item, so that would be much, much more unlucky. I guess one way to avoid it would be to return it and get a Ragnarok, but that solution is even more expensive and would require several weeks of delay.  
  
 To my ears, the Gungnir/Mjolnir sound signature is ... different. Using it with my LCD-X, all I can say is that I hope the glare in the vocal range reduces with more burn-in. Certain music on the Gungnir/Mjolnir is like taking an icepick to the skull; I can feel it in my _eyes_. It's extremely fatiguing unless you turn down the volume, but then you lose fine details that are quieter in the mix. I've read some people say that they never found Gungnir/Mjolnir to be too bright or glaring, but as for my unit, I don't care how your ears are, this thing _hurts _with certain music (particularly female vocals).
  
 The bass feels a little thin on the LCD-X, too, but perhaps it would be a good match for the darker LCD-2. On the other side, it's more resolving than the UberBifrost/Asgard2. I'd be interested to hear what you think when you get it. 
  
 Nick and Schiit has told me to let the G/M burn in for a good long time; I hope he's right that it'll improve the sound signature. Aggressive is one thing, and I like that, but I feel like I'm getting hit in the eye with Odin's spear!


----------



## Eee Pee

Jason from Schiit said,
  


> I sighed. _Okay. Fine._ I was playing with some decent op-amps for what would eventually become Fulla. I was willing to admit that, in some cost-constrained cases, op-amps could be OK. But I was also working on an all-new discrete, inherently balanced topology that was unlike anything else out there, and it was _insane.*_
> **Aside:* Cease the heavy breathing about possible new products. All-new, never-before-done stuff takes a lot of baking time. It’ll be done when it’s done. That’s all I can say for now.


 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/701900/schiit-happened-the-story-of-the-worlds-most-improbable-start-up/4155#post_11117374


----------



## johnjen

shembot said:


> I have the same concerns about whether an upgrade is coming (I just bought the same stuff you did). I was unlucky with a recent Modi and Magni purchase, too, though I was within the return period so Schiit is allowing me to exchange without restocking fee (still losing over $45 in total shipping costs). I doubt a Mjolnir update is coming within the return period for mine, though, and it's a much more expensive item, so that would be much, much more unlucky. I guess one way to avoid it would be to return it and get a Ragnarok, but that solution is even more expensive and would require several weeks of delay.
> 
> To my ears, the Gungnir/Mjolnir sound signature is ... different. Using it with my LCD-X, all I can say is that I hope the glare in the vocal range reduces with more burn-in. Certain music on the Gungnir/Mjolnir is like taking an icepick to the skull; I can feel it in my _eyes_. It's extremely fatiguing unless you turn down the volume, but then you lose fine details that are quieter in the mix. I've read some people say that they never found Gungnir/Mjolnir to be too bright or glaring, but as for my unit, I don't care how your ears are, this thing _hurts _with certain music (particularly female vocals).
> 
> ...


 
  
 Um, er…
  
 I have used the Mojo with HD-800's for years.
  
 Yes you have to burn the amp in, along with the dac and 800's.
 And it may take hundreds of hours to fully settle in.
 Case in point, my Rok with 690 hrs. is just now going magical.
  
 My unasked advice is to track your burn in over time, by finding where the "icepick to the skull" starts to kick in (10:00, 11:00, etc.) on the vol. control.   This position, (of the vol. control) will change as it breaks in.
  
 I'd also suggest that when it hurts, turn it down, and not to 'push thru' it.
 Pain is a warning that damage is or can be happening.
  
 Wait until the, what I call the Listener Fatigue Factor (LFF), has 'lowered' to the point that you can 'easily' (without the "icepick to the skull") reach your desired volume.
  
 And know that you may need to apply some additional tweaks in order to fully deal with the "icepick to the skull" syndrome, especially if you want to crank it up all the time…
  
 You're playing in the big leagues now, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 and there are certain 'procedures' that are 'advisable', that is if you want to realize all the potential that this gear is capable of delivering…
 And the first step is burn in.
  
 JJ


----------



## Shembot

johnjen said:


> Um, er…
> 
> I have used the Mojo with HD-800's for years.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank you very much for the sage advice.  I do appreciate it. It's funny, I've listened to the G/M stack almost exclusively since my original posting, and with some music that's not in my usual repertoire -- the entire Buena Vista Social Club album. I thoroughly enjoyed every moment of it! At one point, I compared it to the UberBifrost/Asgard2 stack, and the G/M was so much better as to render the UberBifrost/Asgard2 almost unlistenably muddy (don't get me wrong -- I love the UberBifrost/Asgard2 combination and think it's excellent, but in comparison with that particular music, the G/M really shined). 
  
 I think my usual repertoire can be pretty bright with the G/M, but in terms of overall playing time, I probably only have about 30 hours in on it...so assuming burn-in is a real thing with this stack, I think there's plenty of room for further improvement. We'll see! I'm a Schiithead, so I'm sure I'll learn to appreciate the unique sound signature at the same time as any physical changes take place.


----------



## johnjen

shembot said:


> Thank you very much for the sage advice.  I do appreciate it. It's funny, I've listened to the G/M stack almost exclusively since my original posting, and with some music that's not in my usual repertoire -- the entire Buena Vista Social Club album. I thoroughly enjoyed every moment of it! At one point, I compared it to the UberBifrost/Asgard2 stack, and the G/M was so much better as to render the UberBifrost/Asgard2 almost unlistenably muddy (don't get me wrong -- I love the UberBifrost/Asgard2 combination and think it's excellent, but in comparison with that particular music, the G/M really shined).
> 
> I think my usual repertoire can be pretty bright with the G/M, but in terms of overall playing time, I probably only have about 30 hours in on it...so assuming burn-in is a real thing with this stack, I think there's plenty of room for further improvement. We'll see! I'm a Schiithead, so I'm sure I'll learn to appreciate the unique sound signature at the same time as any physical changes take place.


 
  
 The 800's can and do have a frequency 'hump' in the 6-8KHz range.  Sometimes it's 'minor' other times not so much.
  
 The anax mod or the Tyll varient (on innerfidelity.com) will help with this.
  
 But the best of these (at least for me on my system) was version #2 of the anax mod where shelf liner/under carpet pad was used.  This mod is the trickiest to install but has the most satisfying results.
  
 JJ


----------



## olor1n

I too, suffered the "ice pick to the eye" blows from the Gungnir/MJ stack. The MJ will get better over time - even after sufficient burn in, I find the MJ sounds much better if it's been on for some time.

I know the Gungnir is lauded as a fine dac, but for me, it was the main culprit in that ice pick assault. Steering away from that dac has allowed me to enjoy the MJ with the HD800. This enjoyment is time tested too - I haven't been afflicted with "upgraditis" for a while.

The Rag has caught my eye, but its versatility is the appeal for me, rather than the overly positive impressions that always herald the arrival of new Schiit components.


----------



## RCBinTN

New rig up and running.  
  

  
 Macbook pro / USB / Gungnir / Mjolnir / Wywires Red / LCD-X
  

  
 The test music.
 Out of the box, the G/M take full control of the X compared to the uB/A2.  Not even close.  I do not experience treble fatigue even from Axle Rose's voice.  The sound is full, detailed and fast.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Cheers -
 RCB


----------



## Shembot

rcbintn said:


> New rig up and running.
> 
> Macbook pro / USB / Gungnir / Mjolnir / Wywires Red / LCD-X
> 
> ...


 
  
 Congrats on the new gear! Glad to hear you're having a good experience with G/M. I definitely think it's more resolving than the uB/A2. I have mine burning in continuously with pink noise (when I'm not listening to music) or my music (when I am) as much as I can have my laptop sitting next to the stack. I've noticed a lot of reduction in the glare; not sure if it's psychological or physical burn-in, but I hope it continues.
  
 Still thinking about upgrading the Mjolnir to Ragnarok during the return period because I've heard so many good things about it (and because I fear a Mjolnir 2 release), but need to decide whether I think the Ragnarok will be worth the *vast* price difference.


----------



## RCBinTN

shembot said:


> Congrats on the new gear! Glad to hear you're having a good experience with G/M. I definitely think it's more resolving than the uB/A2. I have mine burning in continuously with pink noise (when I'm not listening to music) or my music (when I am) as much as I can have my laptop sitting next to the stack. I've noticed a lot of reduction in the glare; not sure if it's psychological or physical burn-in, but I hope it continues.
> 
> Still thinking about upgrading the Mjolnir to Ragnarok during the return period because I've heard so many good things about it (and because I fear a Mjolnir 2 release), but need to decide whether I think the Ragnarok will be worth the *vast* price difference.


 
  
 Me too.  I debated a long time whether to go with the Rag.  Everybody says it sound fantastic.  But it also is a 32-lb amp that begs a permanent space that I don't currently have.  I can move the G/M stack around pretty easily.  Maybe the Rag will find a spot in my next house .


----------



## BeatsWork

rcbintn said:


> New rig up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'll be nice but I have to take a little poke and say that I don't think I have ANY gear that would not make Axle fatiguing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One song for nostalgia's sake is enough.


----------



## RCBinTN

beatswork said:


> I'll be nice but I have to take a little poke and say that I don't think I have ANY gear that would not make Axle fatiguing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 LOL that's a decent come-back.


----------



## Eee Pee

shembot said:


> (and because I fear a Mjolnir 2 release)


 
  
 Get over it.  Do you fear Toyota will have a new Camry in three years also?
  
 Get on with it!


----------



## Shembot

eee pee said:


> Get over it.  Do you fear Toyota will have a new Camry in three years also?
> 
> Get on with it!


 
  
 Hmm. My comment about fearing a Mjolnir 2 was a loose parenthetical in trying to justify a Ragnarok to myself, not intended to be very serious.  But if it were a serious fear, then it would be a fear of one coming within 3 months, not 3 years; it's a product more on the comparative level of a BMW 7-series, not a Camry; and it's one where the performance difference would likely be much greater than the cosmetic changes between cars from model year to model year. I also just got bit by the Modi 2/Magni 2, so perhaps I'm a bit sensitive to the issue.
  
 Like computers, you have to buy it when you need it and not wait endlessly for the next version, but it's still worth consideration...especially when it's possible to get in on the ground floor of a statement model like the Ragnarok that is likely to be the very best for a long time.


----------



## elwappo99

shembot said:


> Hmm. My comment about fearing a Mjolnir 2 was a loose parenthetical in trying to justify a Ragnarok to myself, not intended to be very serious.  But if it were a serious fear, then it would be a fear of one coming within 3 months, not 3 years; it's a product more on the comparative level of a BMW 7-series, not a Camry; and it's one where the performance difference would likely be much greater than the cosmetic changes between cars from model year to model year. I also just got bit by the Modi 2/Magni 2, so perhaps I'm a bit sensitive to the issue.
> 
> Like computers, you have to buy it when you need it and not wait endlessly for the next version, but it's still worth consideration...especially when it's possible to get in on the ground floor of a statement model like the Ragnarok that is likely to be the very best for a long time.


 
  
 I'd agree with your logic here. The next step in the pattern is a reiteration of the Mjolnir. It will include a "lessons learned" of sorts from every amplifier they have made including the rag. I think most of their time has been focused on the rag though, so who knows how long it will be from here.


----------



## RCBinTN

beatswork said:


> I'll be nice but I have to take a little poke and say that I don't think I have ANY gear that would not make Axle fatiguing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 OK now I'm testing the G/M rig with Mahler's 5th Symphony on the HD800.  Still not overly bright treble - sounds fantastic!  Just to compare against the Guns n Roses .


----------



## Eee Pee

I feel ya Shembot, especially re: Magni2 et al.  
  
 7 series... not quite, but okay.  Hehehe.
  
 Whatever.  Don't care.  Schiit's good anyways!
  
 Cheers!
  
 And reading deeper into JS's post about a new balanced circuit that is insane should then make you wonder if it'll be better than the Rag, then, right?


----------



## FayeForever

johnjen said:


> The 800's can and do have a frequency 'hump' in the 6-8KHz range.  Sometimes it's 'minor' other times not so much.
> 
> The anax mod or the Tyll varient (on innerfidelity.com) will help with this.
> 
> ...


 

 Hi,
  
 Do you have pics or instructions for your mod?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## zaodriver

Note taken on the burn-in. My music will most certainly be ice picks at time, should this be the case. Granted, I am pretty sure most the metal I listened to was mixed to be a bit on the overcooked treble side of things (anything with a 5150/6505 amp or Axe FX in the mix comes to mind). I will likely download a pink noise track, make a playlist with that included, and mix in a variety of regular tracks. Of note, I am digging the LCD-2Fs so far. I am looking forward to getting the Molly/Gunny combo. I have read a big mix of things on this thread alone that say the Mjolnir is treble happy, or the Gungnir is. At other times, I have read the exact opposite on the Gungnir and that the Mjolnir is wire with gain. I also noted that it appeared most users that said the Mjolnir is treble happy were also using single ended inputs, which makes sense to me because of the 2V output Vs. the 4V output of balanced. It has been my experience that higher voltages and/or current levels tend to result in thicker and deeper bass responses, but that could all just be signal manipulation not related to that. I am no electrical engineer, though I would love to get into it just to design hi-fi amps, headphone amps, and guitar amps. If there are any amp builder in this thread, I would love to hear about signal manipulation (frequency curve, volume, phase, etc.) as it relates to certain aspects of amp design.


----------



## Lavakugel

Hi there
  
 Are you guys going for ragnarok? I think it's a monster against mojo. Much bigger and needs more power.


----------



## Shembot

lavakugel said:


> Hi there
> 
> Are you guys going for ragnarok? I think it's a monster against mojo. Much bigger and needs more power.


 

 Still thinking about it. So far, I've heard universally positive feedback about Ragnarok's sound vs. the Mjolnir, but it's also over twice the price. I still find it a bit hard to believe that it's as miraculous a difference as people keep saying, as I (now, after letting it burn in more and spending more time with it) think the Mjolnir sounds pretty good.
  
 The tough thing for me is that I don't need any of the extras that Ragnarok brings to the table (all those outputs, ability to drive speakers, extra power, adjustable gain, etc.) -- I'm pretty much only interested in sound quality through my LCD-X, period. So for me it's purely a decision of "will I get $950 worth of better sound by upgrading?"


----------



## StefanJK

Rag is not a marginal improvement over Mjolnir. Easily worth it in my view. I can't speak to comparison with other Amos in the same price range, but we're not yetin starkly diminishing returns territory here.


----------



## Lavakugel

shembot said:


> Still thinking about it. So far, I've heard universally positive feedback about Ragnarok's sound vs. the Mjolnir, but it's also over twice the price. I still find it a bit hard to believe that it's as miraculous a difference as people keep saying, as I (now, after letting it burn in more and spending more time with it) think the Mjolnir sounds pretty good.
> 
> The tough thing for me is that I don't need any of the extras that Ragnarok brings to the table (all those outputs, ability to drive speakers, extra power, adjustable gain, etc.) -- I'm pretty much only interested in sound quality through my LCD-X, period. So for me it's purely a decision of "will I get $950 worth of better sound by upgrading?"


 

 How did you do your burn in?
  
 For me it's the same I don't need all the extras therefore it's the mojo for me.


----------



## Shembot

lavakugel said:


> How did you do your burn in?
> 
> For me it's the same I don't need all the extras therefore it's the mojo for me.


 

 Still doing it. I listen to it a lot and whenever I'm not listening to it, I run pink noise.


----------



## Lavakugel

shembot said:


> Still doing it. I listen to it a lot and whenever I'm not listening to it, I run pink noise.


 

 I only turn it on, when listening to it. Maybe 8h a week. I'm not shure if I should leave it on to burn it. How many hours a mojo last?


----------



## Shembot

lavakugel said:


> I only turn it on, when listening to it. Maybe 8h a week. I'm not shure if I should leave it on to burn it. How many hours a mojo last?


 
  
 Nick from Schiit actually recommended that I burn it in for a good long time by leaving it on/playing music all the time.


----------



## johnjen

I had been using the Mojo amp for years.  And ≈80-90% of the time it has been on, playing music (≈ 30Khrs+), right up until The Rok showed up.
  
 In my system the differences aren't slight nor incremental, rather The Rok is a whole new ball game.
  
 As I see it thus far, The Rok isn't a just a 'better' Mojo but is in a whole nuther class.  And I'm not talking about the 'universality' of The Rok (# of inputs, can handle speakers etc.), but it's sonic presentation, and of even more importance to me is it's scaleability.
  
 Last night after installing my first mod, I experienced, for the first time ever, what I now call a SEB event.
  
 SEB = Spontaneous Emotional Burst.
 Music I have heard hundreds of times repeatedly evoked a strong enough response that tears erupted from my eyes, not to mention the emotions that accompanied them.
  
 That is not something I would have EVER expected, from just an amp upgrade.
  
 I think I can now indentify with Baldrs words when he related that his wife cried, after hearing the prototype Jggy DAC.
  
 JJ


----------



## Shembot

johnjen said:


> I had been using the Mojo amp for years.  And ≈80-90% of the time it has been on, playing music (≈ 30Khrs+), right up until The Rok showed up.
> 
> In my system the differences aren't slight nor incremental, rather The Rok is a whole new ball game.
> 
> ...


 

 I'm screwed, aren't I?


----------



## b0bb

.


----------



## johnjen

shembot said:


> I'm screwed, aren't I?


 
 No, not at all.
  
 The mojo can deliver thunderous bass, visceral impact, delicate and subtle mids and highs with inner detail aplenty, all with plenty of head room, and much more.
  
 But you have to feed it a 'proper' signal in a 'suitable' environment (electrical and physical) order to realize these qualities.
 Which is true of any power amp, or headphones, etc.
  
 IOW if you get your system to deliver these qualities using a Mojo then the step up to The Rok will be so much more gratifying.  
 Not to mention easier and quicker.
  
 But keep in mind that the Mojo while being 'only' $750 is actually comparable to 2-3K$ amps.
 And while I have anticipated The Rok's arrival for 'a while', as have others, I was not expecting this level of improvement.  
  
 But waiting gave me the time to dial in the rest of the system to be able to realize the degree of improvement I'm enjoying.  
 So it's not just the amp but the scaleability of the entire system that CAN deliver these sorts of SQ results. 
  
 So, I'd say if you can realize the 'advanced' improvements while using your Mojo amp, the step up to The Rok will be familiar territory, just taken to the next few levels of SQ.
  
 JJ


----------



## Shembot

johnjen said:


> No, not at all.
> 
> The mojo can deliver thunderous bass, visceral impact, delicate and subtle mids and highs with inner detail aplenty, all with plenty of head room, and much more.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank you very much for your advice having taken the step that I'm considering.  I may be relatively new here, but I've found that the quality of advice I've gotten from serious head-fiers has been fantastic and worth heeding. I think I'm probably going to make the jump to Ragnarok given all the wonderful praise I've heard, but since this is a Mjolnir thread, I will say that I think the Mjolnir is an excellent amp and that it delivers excellent sound quality. I'm just looking for the ultimate, it seems.


----------



## johnjen

shembot said:


> Thank you very much for your advice having taken the step that I'm considering.  I may be relatively new here, but I've found that the quality of advice I've gotten from serious head-fiers has been fantastic and worth heeding. I think I'm probably going to make the jump to Ragnarok given all the wonderful praise I've heard, but since this is a Mjolnir thread, I will say that I think the Mjolnir is an excellent amp and that it delivers excellent sound quality. I'm just looking for the ultimate, it seems.


 
 Diving straight into the deep/high end is, or can be a 'quicker' way of arriving at satisfactory results.
 However, at this level of precision and exactitude EVERYTHING becomes a factor in what end results are achieved.
  
 Sorta like the saying, 'it's not the destination, but the journey itself, that yields the most benefits'.
  
 I suspect that some expect that buy simply purchasing 'the best', that the best results will automatially be attained.
 That, simply put, isn't my experience.
 Rather it’s a series of incremental tweaks along with highly scaleable equipment (of which both Mojo and The Rok qualify) that can result in 'the best'.
  
 And like just about everything in this hobby, YMMV.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 JJ


----------



## Shembot

johnjen said:


> Diving straight into the deep/high end is, or can be a 'quicker' way of arriving at satisfactory results.
> However, at this level of precision and exactitude EVERYTHING becomes a factor in what end results are achieved.
> 
> Sorta like the saying, 'it's not the destination, but the journey itself, that yields the most benefits'.
> ...


 
  
 Some background is in order then. When I bought my LCD-X, I started with an Audioquest Dragonfly 1.2. Then, I bought a Woo WA7+WA7tp and Schiit Modi/Magni+Vali stack. Ended up returning the WA7+WA7tp; ordered an UberBifrost/Asgard2 and Gungnir/Mjolnir and keeping the Gungnir/Mjolnir. Used the Wyrd with each Schiit-stack and with the WA7 set. I've appreciated the bump in quality with each move, even when I didn't want to acknowledge it due to costs (I had never planned to buy anything more than the Dragonfly with my LCD-X!).  So I've learned to appreciate the subtleties.  If I move up to Ragnarok, I will have progressed from the bottom up. The only question is whether the Ragnarok will wow me after the Mjolnir, which is excellent.


----------



## RCBinTN

johnjen said:


> I had been using the Mojo amp for years.  And ≈80-90% of the time it has been on, playing music (≈ 30Khrs+), right up until The Rok showed up.
> 
> In my system the differences aren't slight nor incremental, rather The Rok is a whole new ball game.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Can I ask : what music elicited the SEB ?


----------



## WilCox

johnjen said:


> I had been using the Mojo amp for years.  And ≈80-90% of the time it has been on, playing music (≈ 30Khrs+), right up until The Rok showed up.
> 
> In my system the differences aren't slight nor incremental, rather The Rok is a whole new ball game.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Could you please describe the mod you performed that produced the SEB event.


----------



## Eee Pee

Maybe he meant 20k hours in 2.5 years as the Mjolnir came out in June 2012?
  
 I'm guessing a fuse, as he was talking about fuses a little while ago.


----------



## johnjen

rcbintn said:


> Can I ask : what music elicited the SEB ?


 
 Beethoven's 5th  by Gustavo Dudamel and the Simón Bolívar Symphony Orchestra Of Venezuela
  
 JJ


----------



## johnjen

wilcox said:


> Could you please describe the mod you performed that produced the SEB event.


 
 I changed the fuses to the Synergistic Red fuses.
 There are 2 of them.
  
 And it took 2 hrs of playing time for the SQ to focus enough for this to happen.
  
 JJ


----------



## reddog

johnjen said:


> I changed the fuses to the Synergistic Red fuses.
> There are 2 of them.
> 
> And it took 2 hrs of playing time for the SQ to focus enough for this to happen.
> ...



+1 my Ragnarok has also produced several SEB events for myself as well, through my Alpha Prime's. I am in shock at how utterly great the Ragnarok sounds, how it's power manifests itself into total control of the sound signature. The bass is so tight and impactful, without any bloat what's so ever. The mids are so sweet, lush and ever so revealing. The treble is perfect, no Sibilance, no unnatural brightness to dampen the sound. And all of these characteristics create a fantastic my vivid, holographic soundstage, that the music utterly natural/ neutral in its totality. And this platonic totality of synergistic sound produces SEB events that overwhelms the rational it and produces cathartic release. Hope everyone has a merry Christmas and hangs out with their loved ones.
Andrew Reddog Jones


----------



## johnjen

eee pee said:


> Maybe he meant 20k hours in 2.5 years as the Mjolnir came out in June 2012?
> 
> I'm guessing a fuse, as he was talking about fuses a little while ago.


 
 You're right.  My mind must have time warped er sumpt'n…
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 It's probably more like 15Khrs. +
  
 And yeah fuses…
  
 JJ


----------



## zaodriver

I received the Mjolnir and Gungnir late night Saturday, Dec 27. I am using the LCD 2F, and only had them for maybe a week and half. I was using them on an Asgard and Bifrost Uber. Out of the box, I noticed the Mjolnir/Gungnir is considerably less grainy and the LCD 2Fs seem to scale better with volume. On the original Asgard, as the volume increased, the treble and upper midrange increased more than the rest of the frequencies, and that was observed with Grado SR225s, Sennheiser HD600s, and the Audeze LCD2F. The Mjolnir seems to increase at a completely flat frequency level. Of note, it is very easy to listen at loud levels and forget that it is louder than normal because of how the frequencies scale. I thought that was an interesting quality. Music is definitely pure with it. I have no hum issues as reported by a couple of other head-fiers. I have noted that other head-fiers have cited a significant burn-in period is necessary to bring out the full potential.
  
 I plugged it in at 9pm or so Saturday evening and stayed up until 4am for the first session. I woke up at 10am the next day and listened to it all day until 11pm. I am definitely digging the crazy clarity from it. All genres seem to just emerge from it naturally. Of note, make sure your music actually has bass in it to make a judgment on that. I honestly thought it was a hair bass-lite (was listening to Chimaira - Impossibility of Reason) until I played some bass heavy tracks (electronic music, video game soundtracks (orchestral/electronic), bass-heavy metal productions, etc.). After I did that, I noticed the bass is very low (pitch access, not volume) and clear. If there is one word that describes the Mjolnir/Gungnir combo, it is definitely "clear". No coloration as far as I can detect, no grain, no frequency dips due to power lag. It is just pure audio. I am curious about the Ragnarok and Yggdrasil, but those are nowhere near what my budget can handle, yet. For all of those who are curious about the Mjolnir/Gungnir combo, I can only say positive things about it. They are definitely better than the Asgard/Bifrost uber combo.


----------



## Pirakaphile

Hoping to get the Mjolnir and Gungnir in the far future, due to the unfortunateness of upgraditis.  Can anyone tell me what the difference between single ended and balanced audio from a mechanical and music listening perspective?


----------



## BeatsWork

pirakaphile said:


> Hoping to get the Mjolnir and Gungnir in the far future, due to the unfortunateness of upgraditis.  Can anyone tell me what the difference between single ended and balanced audio from a mechanical and music listening perspective?


 

 Very short answer (there are far more qualified people to respond to this) is balanced offers common noise rejection and some say better control of driving HP.  Left and right channel each have their own ground wire whereas in SE left and right share a common ground wire. You'll find very knowledgeable people arguing for balanced and an equal number arguing that a well designed SE obviates the control argument and that over very short cable runs that noise rejection isn't justification enough to go balanced. Be aware as well that the Mjolnir is balanced only. I.e. HP must be cabled for balanced. You can use a HP cabled for balanced on an SE amp with a simple adapter but not the other way round. (for disclosure I have M/G stack and love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Pirakaphile

beatswork said:


> Very short answer (there are far more qualified people to respond to this) is balanced offers common noise rejection and some say better control of driving HP.  Left and right channel each have their own ground wire whereas in SE left and right share a common ground wire. You'll find very knowledgeable people arguing for balanced and an equal number arguing that a well designed SE obviates the control argument and that over very short cable runs that noise rejection isn't justification enough to go balanced. Be aware as well that the Mjolnir is balanced only. I.e. HP must be cabled for balanced. You can use a HP cabled for balanced on an SE amp with a simple adapter but not the other way round. (for disclosure I have M/G stack and love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 What cables do you have for your HE-500s? Just the HiFiMAN balanced cables, something from another company, or a custom cable?


----------



## BeatsWork

pirakaphile said:


> What cables do you have for your HE-500s? Just the HiFiMAN balanced cables, something from another company, or a custom cable?


 
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/zynsonix-trebuchet-hifiman-balanced-cable


----------



## siro81

Hi. sorry for my english I'm Italian.
 My Mjolnir smell  strange any one fell these?
 Thanks.


----------



## elwappo99

redacted atm


----------



## BeatsWork

(removed redacted quote as a courtesy)
 Did you contact Bryan at Zynsonix?  He definitely does not strike me as someone who would not stand behind his work.  And I hate to say it but are you SURE it was a Zynsonix recable and seller did not DIY?  I've now purchased two cables from Bryan and both where meticulous.  "Poorly done" with "solid copper wire" just doesn't jive with my experience.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

[post edited] All resolved


----------



## freedom01

Hi guys,
  
 How much of pros/cons one would expect from deciding between Valhalla2 and Mjolnir on HD800 ?
 SE & Tube or Balanced SS ?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## WilCox

freedom01 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> How much of pros/cons one would expect from deciding between Valhalla2 and Mjolnir on HD800 ?
> SE & Tube or Balanced SS ?
> ...


 
  
 I was one of the first buyers of the Mjolnir when it first came out and it is excellent with the HD 800.  However,  I purchased a Valhalla 2 a few months ago and ended up selling my Mjolnir in favor of the Valhalla 2.  I find the Valhalla 2 and the HD 800 to be a match made in heaven.  The Valhalla 2 is one of the best values in the Schiit lineup and out performs amps many times it's price.  Note that for planar-magnetics, the Mjolnir is the winner and is the more versatile of the two if you own both high and low impedance headphones.


----------



## hotdogseller

Anyone use this with a non balanced DAC? Or especially any ABX or blind testing between balanced and non


----------



## BeatsWork

hotdogseller said:


> Anyone use this with a non balanced DAC? Or especially any ABX or blind testing between balanced and non


 
  
 Nothing scientific I'm afraid and I was more interested in listening to DAC than impact of non-balanced.  Suppose I I could pull the XLR between Gungnir & Mjolinir and use RCA if you're really curious and buy me a virtual beer ...


----------



## hotdogseller

Why of course


----------



## BeatsWork

Well my friend the good news for me is that I didn't waste money on a fully balanced setup.  Or at least there is a clear difference connecting the G/M via unbalanced RCA vs. Balanced XLR.  The XLR cable and RCA cable where both Straight Wire cables so no gross disparity there and yes I did toggle the Balanced/Unbalanced switch.
  
 Surprisingly there was no discernible difference in noise floor (still dead silent) but SQ was negatively impacted.  Sound stage suffered - everything just kind of ran together with no clear separation, crisp tight bass was gone.  Had to turn the volume up to get the same impact of sub bass as well.
  
 Well - that was worth my time!


----------



## hotdogseller

interesting, thank you


----------



## hotdogseller

Also if anyone's thinking about selling part or all of their mjolnir/gungnir let me know, I'm in the market


----------



## TienV1125

happy new year to you all. Ordered my Schitts's Mjolnir yesterday, can't wait to pair it with my LCD 3F.


----------



## zaodriver

I have been using my Mjolnir/Gungnir with the LCD-2F since a few days after Christmas. I can't comment on any real change in the sound over time, but it sounds great. Highly detailed, excellent black-ground, good bass slam. I would highly recommend the setup to anybody who does extended listening. I want to get a balanced cable for the HD-600 just to test them on the setup, but I am all sorts of satisfied with LCD-2 and Schiit stack. I will be stopping my search for better equipment for quite a while. The next step is better job, better living area, followed by the speaker setup. The Mjolnir is a great balanced amp. I wished I had more experience with amps and DACs to compare it better, but for me, it is a satisfying stopping point for now.


----------



## BeyerMonster

shembot said:


> To my ears, the Gungnir/Mjolnir sound signature is ... different. Using it with my LCD-X, all I can say is that I hope the glare in the vocal range reduces with more burn-in. Certain music on the Gungnir/Mjolnir is like taking an icepick to the skull; I can feel it in my _eyes_. It's extremely fatiguing unless you turn down the volume, but then you lose fine details that are quieter in the mix. I've read some people say that they never found Gungnir/Mjolnir to be too bright or glaring, but as for my unit, I don't care how your ears are, this thing _hurts _with certain music (particularly female vocals).


 
 In my experience, the Gungnir was the cause of the bright/glaring/icepicks/etc, not the Mjolnir.


----------



## Shembot

beyermonster said:


> In my experience, the Gungnir was the cause of the bright/glaring/icepicks/etc, not the Mjolnir.


 
  
 Perhaps so. I will say that the Gungnir/Mjolnir stack has calmed down a bit, and changing the Audeze stock cable for the Norne Draug 2 evened things out a bit, too, reducing fatigue. Gungnir/Mjolnir is an aggressive sounding combination, but I've grown to like it a lot.
  
 One interesting thing is that "glare" seems to come and go somewhat. I wonder if it could be power related.


----------



## zaodriver

I have not had any glare or any hint of an issue pointing toward decreased sound quality. Compared to the original Asgard, it doesn't seem to have as much of a difference between being warmed up or being cool in terms of affecting the audio. I am using the stock cable with the LCD 2F. I would love to test out some different cables just to see if there is something better. I don't have any experience in messing with aftermarket cables in headphones, but I will say that they can make a difference in guitars (instrument cable) and guitar amps (amp to speaker cabinet cable). I think I am lucky in that the building I live in doesn't seem to have power issues. From what I read, the Mjolnir can be subject to power sensitivity. Of note, I am using optical cable from my PC motherboard.


----------



## joebobbilly

Well in regards to the "glare"... yea the M/G combo can sound a touch aggressive at times. I found that if I leave the stack running for a while to get nice and warm the sound gets more full and smoothed out with less glaring. I had thought it might have been "brain adjustment/placebo" so there was a time I took a quick 5-10 minute listen when it first turned on... then left it running for a few hours and came back and gave it another 5-10 minute listen. While this is by no means fully objective and definitive, I had perceived a slight change that did make the sound more "coherent" and less spiky. Feel free to test it out and see how that works for ya.


----------



## zaodriver

With the Asgard, I heard a difference between when it was cold and when it was warmed up (10-15 minutes). It went from being slightly bass-lite to saturated and full of bass. I was using Grado 225 (with a touch of EQ to add some bass and decrease the 10khz spike in the Grados) and Sennheiser HD-600 (no EQ necessary). The Mjolnir doesn't seem to have as much of that factor, if at all. Maybe it is a difference of how the LCD 2F handles the power. I don't have balanced cables for the HD-600 yet, and I am debating even getting them since the LCD-2F will likely be my permanent headphone for a long time. What frequency would you think that this glare is most prevalent?


----------



## joebobbilly

I would definitely recommend grabbing a balanced cable for the HD600. I got the M/G combo for the HD650 specifically after when I heard them running balanced from a rig @ a local meet. Soundstage was the main improvement and overall a more refined sound with better "black" background and instrument separation. It's not a small step IMO though YMMV.


----------



## lele0108

What is a good DAC pairing with the Mjolnir at around $500? I can't find a used Gungnir for sale at a reasonable price (I'm buying if you are selling), so any other recommendations?


----------



## burdie

lele0108 said:


> What is a good DAC pairing with the Mjolnir at around $500? I can't find a used Gungnir for sale at a reasonable price (I'm buying if you are selling), so any other recommendations?


 
 I am using Matrix Mini-i Pro as DAC pairing with Mojo, the price is slightly higher than $500. But it gave all good features like supported DSD/DXD format and balanced output.


----------



## lele0108

burdie said:


> I am using Matrix Mini-i Pro as DAC pairing with Mojo, the price is slightly higher than $500. But it gave all good features like supported DSD/DXD format and balanced output.


 
 Interesting - but it seems to be a DAC + Amp combo? It would probably be a better bang for the buck just to get a DAC right?


----------



## burdie

lele0108 said:


> Interesting - but it seems to be a DAC + Amp combo? It would probably be a better bang for the buck just to get a DAC right?


 
 DAC + Amp combo? no, it is pure DAC, with both balanced & SE line out. The amp is for headphone, not integrated amp
 you can refer http://www.head-fi.org/t/695880/matrix-mini-i-pro-impressions for more details


----------



## Defiant00

lele0108 said:


> What is a good DAC pairing with the Mjolnir at around $500? I can't find a used Gungnir for sale at a reasonable price (I'm buying if you are selling), so any other recommendations?


 
  
 Bifrost?


----------



## RCBinTN

defiant00 said:


> Bifrost?


 
  
 I'll second the Bifrost.  Fully upgraded (uber analog stage + Gen2 USB input) it's $519.  A solid DAC for the price.  Just note the Bifrost has only SE outputs so you couldn't run fully balanced with your Mojo.
  
 http://schiit.com/products/bifrost
  
 Cheers -
 RCBinTN


----------



## lele0108

rcbintn said:


> I'll second the Bifrost.  Fully upgraded (uber analog stage + Gen2 USB input) it's $519.  A solid DAC for the price.  Just note the Bifrost has only SE outputs so you couldn't run fully balanced with your Mojo.
> 
> http://schiit.com/products/bifrost
> 
> ...


 
 Interesting, was considering the Bifrost with my (sold) Lyr, but what do you know the difference between feeding the Moljonir balanced vs SE?


----------



## Rem0o

lele0108 said:


> Interesting, was considering the Bifrost with my (sold) Lyr, but what do you know the difference between feeding the Moljonir balanced vs SE?


 
 You should ask the designer (Jason).


----------



## Defiant00

lele0108 said:


> Interesting, was considering the Bifrost with my (sold) Lyr, but what do you know the difference between feeding the Moljonir balanced vs SE?


 
  
 Most reports I've seen say that both inputs are equally good.


----------



## RCBinTN

lele0108 said:


> Interesting, was considering the Bifrost with my (sold) Lyr, but what do you know the difference between feeding the Moljonir balanced vs SE?


 
  
 I fed the Mjolnir from the Bifrost SE for awhile, waiting on the Gungnir that was back-ordered.  Then balanced cables to the LCD-X.  The system sounded great.  The Mojo was brand new at that time, so no burn-in for what that's worth.  Since acquiring the Gungnir, the Mojo has only been run in balanced mode first using the PYST cables and then Wywires blue interconnects.  Each change seemed to open up the sound more.  The current balanced setup is very detailed and certainly not a warm sound.  I like it, but if you prefer the tube amp sound like Lyr it may be somewhat bright for you.  IMO, a good driver for the LCD-X.
  
 I never did an A/B direct comparison between the Bifrost and Gungnir, but I will try that this afternoon and send my comments.
  
 I agree with a previous post, if you PM Jason he would be able to provide a more technical answer.
  
 BTW, the Gungnir is about $300 more than the uber Bifrost, not a huge difference.
  
 Cheers -
 RCBinTN


----------



## SuperU

Anyone tried the M/G stack with the Alpha Prime headphones? Curious how they pair.
  
 And I have looked for a Mjolnir vs Ragnarok comparison but don't see anything - not here nor on Schiit's site. I'm not so much interested in the Rag for speakers, just the difference between it in the Balanced mode and the Mjolnir. Is it worth the extra cost?


----------



## Cobaltius

Schiit Mjolnir and Gungnir are bright combo compared to others?
  
 How would it preform with HD 600?
 I want these as a grad gift in the future


----------



## Shembot

superu said:


> Anyone tried the M/G stack with the Alpha Prime headphones? Curious how they pair.
> 
> And I have looked for a Mjolnir vs Ragnarok but don't see anything. I'm not so much interested in the Rag for speakers, just the difference between it in the Balanced mode and the Mjolnir. Is it worth the extra cost?


 

 I've asked three Ragnarok owners and Schiit themselves this question. Schiit's stance was that they do indeed think that it's a substantial improvement in sound quality over Mjolnir, but they will not make any value judgments about whether it's "worth it" as that's entirely up to individuals. The three Ragnarok owners I've spoken to have all said that, for them, the improvement was large and worth the cost.


----------



## reddog

I only have the Ragnarok, but I am very impressed at how well it drives my power hungry Alpha Prime's, in balanced mode. I wish I would have heard the Mjolnir, so I could do comparisons.


----------



## SuperU

shembot said:


> I've asked three Ragnarok owners and Schiit themselves this question. Schiit's stance was that they do indeed think that it's a substantial improvement in sound quality over Mjolnir, but they will not make any value judgments about whether it's "worth it" as that's entirely up to individuals. The three Ragnarok owners I've spoken to have all said that, for them, the improvement was large and worth the cost.


 
 Yeah, I hear you. They would not comment when I asked them if it was worth it to buy the Asgard 2 vs the Magni 2. One of them finally said, "I like the Asgard 2 better". 
  
 It's good to know that the 3 people you spoke with think it's better. I wonder how it compares to the Cavalli Liquid Gold balanced SS amp. It is more than double the price. Though price is not totally a predictor of sound. And the Liquid Gold doesn't power speakers.
  
 I have decided that going with a balanced amp is really important. So now it is down to which one. The Bifrost Uber is not balanced from what I understand, so that will be the weak link in my chain. And the Ragnarok won't stack on top of the Gungnir, and I don't have the space to spread them all across my desk. So hopefully they come out with their new DAC so I can stack them nicely.
  
 I do indeed like the Rag for it's ability to drive speakers, even though the most important thing to me is to get the best headphone amp I can. The price is doable for me. That I can drive speakers is a big plus. 
  
 So going from SE to Balanced will make a big difference. And I want an amp I can use with multiple headphones. I have Mad Dog Pro and want the Alpha Prime or the Audeze XC. Maybe even the HD800 for some variety though I don't know. So having something that will work with a different cans and sound great, would be a big plus. 
  
  


reddog said:


> I only have the Ragnarok, but I am very impressed at how well it drives my power hungry Alpha Prime's, in balanced mode. I wish I would have heard the Mjolnir, so I could do comparisons.


 
 Music to my ears, Reddog. You have influenced me strongly by reading your posts over time. So I'm more and more leaning towards the Rag from reading your posts on it. 
  
 Do you (or anyone) have an idea how it will sound compared to the Asgard 2? I know the balanced Rag should outdo it with that alone. 
  
 I could get a Cavalli but it just seems so much money ($4k+) and the returns seem diminished. In addition, driving speakers gives me an all in one solution which I like.
  
 What DAC are you using with your Rag?
  
 Anyone using a non Schiit DAC with their Rag that they like a lot? Hopefully in the $2k or less range?


----------



## buson160man

superu said:


> Yeah, I hear you. They would not comment when I asked them if it was worth it to buy the Asgard 2 vs the Magni 2. One of them finally said, "I like the Asgard 2 better".
> 
> It's good to know that the 3 people you spoke with think it's better. I wonder how it compares to the Cavalli Liquid Gold balanced SS amp. It is more than double the price. Though price is not totally a predictor of sound. And the Liquid Gold doesn't power speakers.
> 
> ...


 

  Have you ever thought of buying a recapped vintage receiver to drive your headphones and speakers. I use a recapped concept 16.5 monster vintage receiver from the late seventies and it drives my lcd2 way better than any of the high end dedicated headphone amps that I have heard including the cavaliis. You can get one of these monsters for a lot less than most of those though some of the bigger vintage receivers are commanding premium prices these days. But I paid about a thousand for my recapped concept 16.5. I doubt the ragnarok could drive speakers in the same fashion as the concept. The concept puts out 165 watts rms into an 8 ohm load and 240 watts rms at 4 ohms. But it is enormous and weighs in at sixty seven pounds. But still it is tough going back to any of my dedicated headphone amps after using the concept . The sound is just not in the same league. I am sure a recapped unit probably sounds better than an original unit did parts quality have probably improved over the years. You might want to check out one of these vintage monsters they do not have the digital connections for todays devices though but they could have the sonic qualities you are seeking. Plus you will have a conversation piece these old vintage monsters definitely have some appeal.


----------



## SuperU

buson160man said:


> Have you ever thought of buying a recapped vintage receiver to drive your headphones and speakers. I use a recapped concept 16.5 monster vintage receiver from the late seventies and it drives my lcd2 way better than any of the high end dedicated headphone amps that I have heard including the cavaliis. You can get one of these monsters for a lot less than most of those though some of the bigger vintage receivers are commanding premium prices these days. But I paid about a thousand for my recapped concept 16.5. I doubt the ragnarok could drive speakers in the same fashion as the concept. The concept puts out 165 watts rms into an 8 ohm load and 240 watts rms at 4 ohms. But it is enormous and weighs in at sixty seven pounds. But still it is tough going back to any of my dedicated headphone amps after using the concept . The sound is just not in the same league. I am sure a recapped unit probably sounds better than an original unit did parts quality have probably improved over the years. You might want to check out one of these vintage monsters they do not have the digital connections for todays devices though but they could have the sonic qualities you are seeking. Plus you will have a conversation piece these old vintage monsters definitely have some appeal.


 
 No, I haven't seriously thought of something like that. It does sound like a very interesting idea. Unfortunately where I live, there is nothing like that available. I'd have to have it sent in. And if something went wrong with it, I'd have to send it out. So, it's probably better to stick with something new and relatively not needing service. Also space is a bit of a consideration, but not much. I wouldn't have a clue where to even begin looking nor what to look for. LOL


----------



## DSNORD

For those wondering about stacking a Ragnarok on a Gungnir:

Ragnarok 16Wx12D inches
Gungnir 16Wx8.75D inches

Get a set of Rockler Bench Cookies/Supports

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007R2LQE8/ref=mp_s_a_1_12?qid=1422205654&sr=8-12&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70

16x12x5/8 inch piece of hardwood as platform (or whatever thickness you choose)

The assembled Bench Cookies/short supports are about 1/8 inch taller than the Gungnir. Couple of pads on the front of the platform corrected the level. The Cookies butt up against the back of the Gungnir snugly and spacing between top and bottom cookie still allows access to all inputs and outputs. Cookie is about 3.25 inches in diameter, so fit is just about perfect. Back half the weight of the Rag goes through the cookies. Very sturdy. 

My present setup until Yggy replaces the Gungnir.


----------



## BeatsWork

dsnord said:


> For those wondering about stacking a Ragnarok on a Gunjnir:
> 
> Ragnarok 16Wx12D inches
> Gunjnir 16Wx8.75D inches
> ...


 

 Yep. Highly recommend plenty of space between them. Did that for G/M stack and airflow made a huge difference in temperature.


----------



## buson160man

superu said:


> No, I haven't seriously thought of something like that. It does sound like a very interesting idea. Unfortunately where I live, there is nothing like that available. I'd have to have it sent in. And if something went wrong with it, I'd have to send it out. So, it's probably better to stick with something new and relatively not needing service. Also space is a bit of a consideration, but not much. I wouldn't have a clue where to even begin looking nor what to look for. LOL


 

  I can see your point these old monsters are heavy and the risk of damage from shipping is a possibility. Just thought I would table the idea .
 But if you are interested ebay is a possible source for  them. They have a large selection of vintage stereo receivers on their website. Also there are shops that sell used pieces along with new equipment. Obviously they take trade ins .Actually it is a lot of fun and interesting researching these old treasures . There is a solid following on head-fi for vintage receivers with lot of postings with some great pictures of old equipment .
    Even if you do not buy one check it out I think you will find it to be very interesting indeed . If you get a chance to check one out in person please do I think you would be surprised how good one of these old vintage pieces can sound.


----------



## johnjen

superu said:


> Anyone tried the M/G stack with the Alpha Prime headphones? Curious how they pair.
> 
> And I have looked for a Mjolnir vs Ragnarok comparison but don't see anything - not here nor on Schiit's site. I'm not so much interested in the Rag for speakers, just the difference between it in the Balanced mode and the Mjolnir. Is it worth the extra cost?


 
 I have both the Mojo and The Rok…
 In my system The Rok is clearly superior, in every way.
  
 As to the relative worth of $1700 vs $750, much of that is dependant upon the rest of your audio chain.
 And if driving speakers and having PLENTY of power is 'important', along with the other features The Rok has are desireable, then that tips the scale as well.
  
 The biggest improvements are in the increases in inner details/removal of a veil, greater bass extension and resolution in the very bottom end, but also the huge increase in the degree of 'focus' everywhere.
  
 This latter aspect is the source of the oft 'I've NEVER heard that before' but with The Rok it applies in a much wider and broad fashion to where the entire sonic presentation 'opens up', much more so than the Mojo.  
 And The Rok scales much better as well.  Which means it certainly won't be the 'weak link' in your system anytime soon.
  
 And if you are aiming at achieving near state of the art performance out of your amp, The Rok is considerably closer than the Mojo.  But again much of this is dependant upon the rest of your system, especially the signal source (dac) and your headphones etc.
  
 But as a superlative, one size fits all, does all, amp, The Rok is Very hard to beat.
  
 JJ


----------



## SuperU

johnjen said:


> I have both the Mojo and The Rok…
> In my system The Rok is clearly superior, in every way.
> 
> As to the relative worth of $1700 vs $750, much of that is dependant upon the rest of your audio chain.
> ...


 
 Thanks JJ - exactly what I was hoping to hear.
  
 I have the Bifrost Uber. Thinking of staying with that until Schiit releases their Yaggy. 
  
 The Bifrost might become the weakest link until the Yaggy arrises. 
  
 Would love a DAC where sound profiles can be adjusted slightly. For example, taking advantage of the sonic profile of a headphone and being able to adjust that etc. I think that sort of thing exists, but don't really know. 
  
 Are you waiting for the Yaggy or have you found something end game "enough" for now?


----------



## johnjen

superu said:


> Thanks JJ - exactly what I was hoping to hear.
> 
> I have the Bifrost Uber. Thinking of staying with that until Schiit releases their Yaggy.
> 
> ...


 
 Right now I'm using a PWD mkI->II and it is wonderful.
  
 But the Jggy is going to be ordered as soon as it becomes available.
  
 As to 'changing' the DACs 'profile' to meet other equipments needs, I don't believe that's an option with the Jggy.  
 It has one filter, "The Right One".
  
 The PWD does have 5 filter settings but they really don't work as useable 'profiles' to compensate for other equipment per se.  They are more for dealing with the DAC's internal compensation curves, than tailoring the systems overall response.
  
 If adjusting the overall sonic 'balance' is important, look into DSP which is (or can be) built into the S/W player such as JRiver Media Center etc.  
  
 JJ


----------



## SuperU

johnjen said:


> Right now I'm using a PWD mkI->II and it is wonderful.
> 
> But the Jggy is going to be ordered as soon as it becomes available.
> 
> ...


 
 Well nothing like "THE RIGHT ONE" to make the choice easy.
  
 Has Schiit indicated a potential price or price range for the Yggy? 
  
 I've read it should be available around April or so. Good timing.


----------



## johnjen

superu said:


> Well nothing like "THE RIGHT ONE" to make the choice easy.
> 
> Has Schiit indicated a potential price or price range for the Yggy?
> 
> I've read it should be available around April or so. Good timing.


 
 $2,299 was the last price mentioned.
  
 JJ


----------



## SuperU

johnjen said:


> $2,299 was the last price mentioned.
> 
> JJ


 
 I bet it will be incredible. And if it pairs perfectly with the Rag, it will be heaven.


----------



## johnjen

The sonic wonderfullness of The Rok is (or can be) outstanding and from the scant reports thus far, the pairing is beyond anondo…
  
 JJ


----------



## Shembot

johnjen said:


> The sonic wonderfullness of The Rok is (or can be) outstanding and from the scant reports thus far, the pairing is beyond anondo…
> 
> JJ


 

 Every time I read all these comments about the Rok being better than the Mjolnir, I have to remind myself that my Mjolnir cost almost $1000 less so that I don't feel bad for not having the best!


----------



## Eee Pee

shembot said:


> Every time I read all these comments about the Rok being better than the Mjolnir, I have to remind myself that my Mjolnir cost almost $1000 less so that I don't feel bad for not having the best!


 
  
 I learned a trick.  Don't read it.


----------



## johnjen

shembot said:


> Every time I read all these comments about the Rok being better than the Mjolnir, I have to remind myself that my Mjolnir cost almost $1000 less so that I don't feel bad for not having the best!


 
 My PWD is wonderful, so is my Mojo amp.  
 They scale really well together.
  
 As does the pairing of the PWD and The Rok.
  
  
 But I suspect that the pairing of The Rok and Jggy will exceed them both and raise the bar such that it will create a new standard by which to compare all comers.
 At least that's what my spidey sense is telling me.
  
 But the other half of this equation will be the remaining components that feed and are fed by this pairing, and do it in such a way that you'll be able to tell if the rest of your system can scale along with this new standard.
 Sorta like the weakest link theory.
  
 And with 800's yer gunna hear those weak links, mostly because the rest of the audio chain will be so transparent and 'out of the way' that what ever doesn't get out of its own way will be quite evident.
  
 IOW having "the best" and getting the most out of it can be an ongoing 'project' in and of itself.
  
 JJ


----------



## lamode

seahawk said:


> Much better diaphragm control and dampening.  Singled-ended connections use only one wire for the signal for each channel while using a common ground, so any music produced is caused from the signal being offset from the ground so there's a chance of crosstalk between channels (collapsing the staging), whereas balanced has two signal wires for each channel with no interference from the other channel.
> 
> 
> While it's widely known that RFI/EMI rejection over long cable runs is vastly superior with balanced, and I'd argue it's in the actual headphone cord between the headphones and the amp where this is more critical: at home I regularly use a 20ft extension that may drape over electrically-malicious items so I can kick back in my comfy chair.  But that balanced cord is likely going to be thicker.
> ...


 
  
 1. The common ground cable is not very common and is a totally separate issue anyway. Most SE phone cables use separate ground lines. Even my cheapest $30 phones!
  
 2. True, balanced cables are much less sensitive to noise, but who ever had an issue with headphone cables picking up noise? I never have. Makes much more sense for long microphone runs than headphones.
  
 3. The accidental unplug is actually a good thing - it adds safety like the Apple magnetic plug. I will agree about the protection against shorting (even though I've never had a problem with regular jacks).
  
 4. Yes the mojo factor. Forgot about that. Nothing gets the gals in my pickup truck quicker than telling them I have a balanced Crossfet headphone amp waiting at home 
  
 5. There are good and bad looking designed of both balances and SE amps.
  
 So basically no real benefit at all and in fact added cost (unless you are using an unusual balanced topology and not just two inverted circuits - that may potentially offer some advantages)
  
 Having said all that, people just need to go and listen to the damn things and not be hung up on the circuit design. Same goes for DAC types and other buzzwords. Completely meaningless in the end. Just listen to it!


----------



## BeatsWork

Balanced vs. SE - here we go


----------



## johnjen

lamode said:


> 1. The common ground cable is not very common and is a totally separate issue anyway. Most SE phone cables use separate ground lines. Even my cheapest $30 phones!
> 
> 2. True, balanced cables are much less sensitive to noise, but who ever had an issue with headphone cables picking up noise? I never have. Makes much more sense for long microphone runs than headphones.
> 
> ...


 
 My observations…
  
 #1 it isn't just about the wires but the fact that both grounds are electrically tied together, and that does make a difference.
 #2 It isn't just about noise, especially over short lengths, but it's mostly about common mode rejection, where one signal can and does 'influence' the other.  This is where tying both grounds together becomes a big factor.
  
 If there weren't an advantage to running balanced I wouldn't expect to see much demand for SE to balanced conversions (ie. aftermarket cables), nor would we likely have ever seen Schiit making a balanced only amp and selling a schiit load of them.
  
 It doesn't all fall into the Mojo factor, as there are real sonic advantages, but like most such tweaks the rest of the system needs to be able to 'allow' this extra level of SQ to come thru. 
  
 JJ


----------



## Muse

Is it possible to drive 2 Audeze LCD3 headphones with a Schiit Mjolnir at the same time without loss in sound quality?


----------



## zabzaf

muse said:


> Is it possible to drive 2 Audeze LCD3 headphones with a Schiit Mjolnir at the same time without loss in sound quality?


 

 I can easily drive my LCD-3 Fazors and my HD800s with Mjolnir. While not the same, the wattage is  definitely there for two LCD-3s.


----------



## RCBinTN

zabzaf said:


> I can easily drive my LCD-3 Fazors and my HD800s with Mjolnir. While not the same, the wattage is  definitely there for two LCD-3s.


 
  
 One reason I bought the Mojo was to drive my X and XC at the same time.  The amp does a great job at that, excellent sound.  But, the X and XC are somewhat lower-impedance cans than the LCD-3.  I still suspect you'll be OK.  As always, when in doubt ask Schiit.  They love getting questions like that.


----------



## RCBinTN

zabzaf said:


> I can easily drive my LCD-3 Fazors and my HD800s with Mjolnir. While not the same, the wattage is  definitely there for two LCD-3s.


 
  
 Do you experience a big difference in volume driving the 3F and HD800 by the same amp?


----------



## zabzaf

rcbintn said:


> Do you experience a big difference in volume driving the 3F and HD800 by the same amp?


 
  
 I just tested and no. No discernible difference. The LCD-3s are warmer as compared to the brighter HD 800s. At first, I thought there the HD 800s were louder but I think it's because of their bright-leaning sound.


----------



## RCBinTN

zabzaf said:


> I just tested and no. No discernible difference. The LCD-3s are warmer as compared to the brighter HD 800s. At first, I thought there the HD 800s were louder but I think it's because of their bright-leaning sound.


 
  
 Thanks.  I would have thought the LCD-3 to be louder due to the impedance difference.
 LCD-3 = 110 ohms
 HD800 = 300 ohms
  
 My main reason for asking was:  I am interested to replace my XC with the 3F, but still want to drive both my current X and the XC (or 3F) from the G/M stack.  And, I want similar loudness and performance from both cans.  The X and XC perform well with this arrangement.  Based on your experience, it sounds like I would be successful driving the X and 3F from the Mjolnir at the same time.


----------



## zabzaf

rcbintn said:


> Thanks.  I would have thought the LCD-3 to be louder due to the impedance difference.
> LCD-3 = 110 ohms
> HD800 = 300 ohms
> 
> My main reason for asking was:  I am interested to replace my XC with the 3F, but still want to drive both my current X and the XC (or 3F) from the G/M stack.  And, I want similar loudness and performance from both cans.  The X and XC perform well with this arrangement.  Based on your experience, it sounds like I would be successful driving the X and 3F from the Mjolnir at the same time.




I think so. Good luck!


----------



## Roasty

any comments as to estimated burn in time for the Mjolnir?
  
 my setup:
  
 FLAC/MP3 to Oppo 105D -> Valhalla ver 1 + Mjolnir -> Audeze LCD2 Fazor (single ended and balanced cables from Audeze).
  
 so far, my Valhalla sounds better than the Mjolnir.. more musical, smooth, less bright, and the bass hit is considerably better.
  
 is this just the tube sound vs solid state thing? i've had the Valhalla since it first came out on pre-order so am well accustomed to its sound.


----------



## Eee Pee

Is it nice and toasty yet? Not hot, just toasty. That's all it needs.


----------



## johnjen

roasty said:


> any comments as to estimated burn in time for the Mjolnir?
> 
> my setup:
> 
> ...


 
 If memory serves (it was a few years ago) it was ≈ 100hrs where the Mojo blossomed in my system.
  
 YMMV
  
 JJ


----------



## Eee Pee

Is that including the time it was turned on at the Schiitquarters?

Pre fuse swap? Years ago? Bah. Sorry. Contrast.


----------



## Roasty

am substitute listening to my SennHD650 + Valhalla whilst burning in the LCD2 + Mjolnir.
  
 100 hrs seems plenty long.. will see how it develops over time.
  
 am using new Blue Jeans Cables XLR interconnects and brand new balanced headphone cables from Audeze. The LCD2 themselves are also quite a recent purchase. Not sure if its one or the other along the chain (amp, interconnect, headphone cable, headphones) that is the culprit...


----------



## johnjen

eee pee said:


> Is that including the time it was turned on at the Schiitquarters?
> 
> Pre fuse swap? Years ago? Bah. Sorry. Contrast.


 
 Um, well ya see it's like this…  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I got my Mojo well before I started really exploring fuses, power cables, and other tweaks.
 And it was ≈ 100hrs in my system.
  
 And… 
 I just recently I re-inserted it back into my system and it took
  
 wait for it…
  
  
  
  
 ≈ 100 hrs before it came back into focus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 YMMV
  
 JJ


----------



## Eee Pee

Of course my mileage varies.  Great way to say, in my opinion, when schiit doesn't actually make sense but hey, YMMV.


----------



## Jayville36

Question:  Can I connect powered speakers to the balanced Pre-Out on the Mjolnir?   There is an FAQ in the manual that ask " Can I power speakers with the Mjolnir"  which seems to be aimed at passive speakers. However, under "Specs" for "Speaker Impedance" Schiit states "not recommended for speaker use."   I have JBL near field monitors and intend to connect both them and my Alpha Prime headphones to the Mjolnier.  Thanks!


----------



## brokenthumb

I use JBL LSR308 monitors with the Mjolnir using the balanced Pre-Out.  Works great.


----------



## Butler

I've had a couple users message me regarding the "buzz in the right channel" issue I had awhile back with the Mjolnir whereas it's apparent I'm still using the set up despite posting that the isolation transformer not working to address the issue. So I'll summarize what I told them here.

It was a quite frustrating ordeal to say the least.

The isolation transformer didn't address the issue and here's why:

After a ton of troubleshooting it boiled down to this: I was only getting the buzz when the Gungnir was on the same electrical loop or circuit as the Mjolnir. So when I put both on the isolation transformer, the issue persisted. It also wasn't ideal because isolation transformers hum, which drove me nuts.

I was convinced it was the unit itself because I had always plugged them in together. I even sent it in on my own dollar just to have schiit send it back.

But then, when packed it up and a half hour later I brought just the amplifier to say, the neighbors, it was fine.
And then, after hearing the hum and letting it discharge and sit for 15 minutes and then plugging it in downstairs, it was fine.
I had done that before, but didn't let it discharge, or I brought the Gungnir with it, so I still heard the hum for whatever reason- that quite I don't understand and haven't bothered to find out.

So now, I use an APC G5 Power Filter which has internal isolated and filtered channels, so the Gungnir for whatever reason- can't mess with the Mjolnir.
I think some of it boils down to my older house, all the computer equipment around. Maybe something is up with the Gungnir. I'm not quite sure, but I'm glad it's over and done with.

These kind of issues happen for a ton of different reasons to different people.. dirty power from the grid- or something in your house, Appliances. Dimmers. All I know is what addressed my issue, even if I don't quite understand it.


----------



## ardilla

Recently posted a review of the Mjolnir here, if anyone is interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 http://www.headphoneer.com/schiit-mjolnir-review/


----------



## reddog

ardilla said:


> Recently posted a review of the Mjolnir here, if anyone is interested   http://www.headphoneer.com/schiit-mjolnir-review/



A good, honest review of the Mjolnir, thanks for your impressions.


----------



## ardilla

reddog said:


> A good, honest review of the Mjolnir, thanks for your impressions.


 
  
 Thanks - glad you liked it =)


----------



## Eee Pee

Nice review.  Nice photos.  
  
 I very much enjoy the Mjolnir and HD 650s.


----------



## olor1n

ardilla said:


> reddog said:
> 
> 
> > A good, honest review of the Mjolnir, thanks for your impressions.
> ...




Good review. I see you had the MJ paired with a NAD M51. These two are a great match IMO. I love the HD800 from it and yes, the HD650 also sounds great. Many of the cons associated with the MJ can be eliminated with the right DAC IME.


----------



## ardilla

olor1n said:


> Good review. I see you had the MJ paired with a NAD M51. These two are a great match IMO. I love the HD800 from it and yes, the HD650 also sounds great. Many of the cons associated with the MJ can be eliminated with the right DAC IME.


 
 Thanks - yes I agree - the M51 was a good pairing, I believe. I tried the V800 and a couple of lesser DAC's briefly - but the M51 had that hint of warmth which suited the very neutral sounding Mjolnir well. Never got to try the HD800 with the Mjolnir - that would have been an interesting listen.


----------



## RCBinTN

muse said:


> Is it possible to drive 2 Audeze LCD3 headphones with a Schiit Mjolnir at the same time without loss in sound quality?


 
  
 Not exactly the same, but my Mjolnir drives the X and XC at the same time without loss in SQ.  The LCD-3 are higher impedance but IMO shouldn't be an issue.
  
 Enjoy the music -
 RCBinTN


----------



## RCBinTN

ardilla said:


> Thanks - glad you liked it =)


 
  
 +1
 I wasn't aware of your reviews.  Great reading.  Before I bought the Mojo, I seriously considered the Taurus - seemed to beat the Mojo in reviews and specs.  But I went with the Mojo and not sorry that I did.  Built in the USA vs. ? and a good value for the $$.
  
 However - what's next in line?  
  
 Best -
 RCB


----------



## ardilla

rcbintn said:


> +1
> I wasn't aware of your reviews.  Great reading.  Before I bought the Mojo, I seriously considered the Taurus - seemed to beat the Mojo in reviews and specs.  But I went with the Mojo and not sorry that I did.  Built in the USA vs. ? and a good value for the $$.
> 
> However - what's next in line?
> ...


 
  
 Thanks - I have been working on this site for some time - but got delayed.. (life happened.. ,) The Mjolnir is really impressive for the money - totally agree. 
  
 What's next in line? Basically first the stuff I haven't yet reviewed, just trying to decide in which order 
  
 I see you ave the HDVA600 and the Mjonir - how do they compare with the HD800?


----------



## olor1n

ardilla said:


> rcbintn said:
> 
> 
> > +1
> ...


 

 I had the Gungnir feeding my Mjolnir before upgrading to the M51. The all Schiit stack was fantastic for the LCD-2 rev2 I had at the time. Not so great for the HD800 though, due to fatigue after prolonged use.
  
 Wouldn't surprise me if the HDVA600 beat the MJ by quiet a margin with the Gungnir at the head of the chain.


----------



## Exacoustatowner

How does the Mjolnir compare to the Lyr in terms of soundstage and space?
 Ordered Mjolnir- got Lyr by mistake. My SS amp is cleaner but gives me less of a sense of space and soundstage.


----------



## Butler

jayville36 said:


> Question:  Can I connect powered speakers to the balanced Pre-Out on the Mjolnir?   There is an FAQ in the manual that ask " Can I power speakers with the Mjolnir"  which seems to be aimed at passive speakers. However, under "Specs" for "Speaker Impedance" Schiit states "not recommended for speaker use."   I have JBL near field monitors and intend to connect both them and my Alpha Prime headphones to the Mjolnier.  Thanks!





I would also like some clarity about this. Can anyone comment on the details regarding using the Mjolnir as a pre for powered or passive monitors via the output on the back of the unit? 
Doing this would allow me to get rid of my computer speaker set up entirely.


----------



## ardilla

butler said:


> I would also like some clarity about this. Can anyone comment on the details regarding using the Mjolnir as a pre for powered or passive monitors via the output on the back of the unit?
> Doing this would allow me to get rid of my computer speaker set up entirely.


 
  
 A downside here is that you cannot mute the pre-outputs, so you have to turn off your poweramp or active monitors..


----------



## Butler

ardilla said:


> A downside here is that you cannot mute the pre-outputs, so you have to turn off your poweramp or active monitors..




The other Schiit amps will mute the pre-outs when headphones are plugged in- is this not the case here?


----------



## ardilla

butler said:


> The other Schiit amps will mute the pre-outs when headphones are plugged in- is this not the case here?


 
  
 Not sure - hope someone else can answer this for you. 
  
 Here's the manual - http://schiit.com/public/upload/PDF/mjolnir_owners_manual_2_1.pdf


----------



## Mr Rick

ardilla said:


> Not sure - hope someone else can answer this for you.
> 
> Here's the manual - http://schiit.com/public/upload/PDF/mjolnir_owners_manual_2_1.pdf


 
  
 Specs say relay protection for all outputs.


----------



## BeatsWork

butler said:


> The other Schiit amps will mute the pre-outs when headphones are plugged in- is this not the case here?


 
  
 -Yes you can use Mjolnir as pre to powered monitors
 -No, plugging in headphone (Single XLR connection at least) does not mute pre-outs
 -Found that I had to turn volume up quite high on MJ to get desired output to amp. Not to mention running MJ for no reason.  Ended up getting Emotiva balanced XLR volume controller and going straight from Gungnir to amp


----------



## RCBinTN

olor1n said:


> I had the Gungnir feeding my Mjolnir before upgrading to the M51. The all Schiit stack was fantastic for the LCD-2 rev2 I had at the time. Not so great for the HD800 though, due to fatigue after prolonged use.
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me if the HDVA600 beat the MJ by quiet a margin with the Gungnir at the head of the chain.


 
  
 Correct.  I bought the HDVA600 and Mojo at the same time, to drive the HD800 and LCD-X/XC respectively.  Both amps are fed by the Gungnir DAC.  I only briefly tested the Audez'e cans with the Senn amp - plenty of power but the sound is too muddy; not up to the SQ delivered by the Mojo.
  
 However, the HDVA amp sounds great with the HD800.  I think Sennheiser got that pairing right!
  
 Net, my current rigs are:
  - Gungnir - HDVA600 - HD800
  - Gungnir - Moljnir - LCD-X/XC
  
 Nice for different types of music.
  
 But now, thanks olor1n, I am wondering about this M51 DAC - looks quite interesting...
  
 Cheers -
 RCBinTN


----------



## buson160man




----------



## porridgecup

I'm considering buying a Mjolnir/Gungnir combo for the LCD 2.2 (pre-Fazor).
  
 I've noticed a small number of comments about the Mjolnir sounding too "electronic" or "technicolor". I don't really know what that means or would entail. Can anyone think of what might cause someone to think that, and what remediations there would be?


----------



## ardilla

porridgecup said:


> I'm considering buying a Mjolnir/Gungnir combo for the LCD 2.2 (pre-Fazor).
> 
> I've noticed a small number of comments about the Mjolnir sounding too "electronic" or "technicolor". I don't really know what that means or would entail. Can anyone think of what might cause someone to think that, and what remediations there would be?


 
  
 I don't agree. The Mjolnir is very neutral and revealing.


----------



## RCBinTN

I'm very happy with the Schiit G/M stack driving my Audez'e cans.  Great sound, IMO.
 Now however the Rag and Ygg whatever that stack is has or is about to launch.
 Already heard raves about the Rag with the LCD-X.  Who knows about the Ygg besides Jude and maybe a few others from Can-Jam?
 The G/M stack set me back about $1600.  Good value.  Recommended.


----------



## Jayville36

So what does this mean?   I have the Mjolnir and Gugnir.  I have powered monitor speakers connected through the balanced pre-out jacks.   My headphones (Mr. Speaker Alpha Primes) are connected to the balanced XLR jack.   If the speaker don't mute...does this mean I have to disconnect the speaker whenever I want to listen to the headphones in order to prevent the speakers from playing at the same time?    How can this be solved?


----------



## olor1n

Sorry for the shameless plug but I'm moving up the food chain (Ragnarok) and have a 230v Mjolnir for sale to Aussie members. Beat the dealer markup and the worthless Aussie dollar!


----------



## Butler

porridgecup said:


> I'm considering buying a Mjolnir/Gungnir combo for the LCD 2.2 (pre-Fazor).
> 
> I've noticed a small number of comments about the Mjolnir sounding too "electronic" or "technicolor". I don't really know what that means or would entail. Can anyone think of what might cause someone to think that, and what remediations there would be?




Technicolor? That's a new one. 

It's a very transparent amp, very neutral. That's one of the reasons why I think folks feel they pair well with the audeze house sound- it isn't bringing the warm smoothness to the point of syrup.


----------



## myap2328

Hi All,

I recently picked up a Gungnir Usb Gen1 and Mjolnir stack, used, from a fellow friend and I haven't truly dabbled with high end headohones as I was eyeing the Gungnir for my home stereo system but he only wished to let them go as a bundled set.

I have heard a couple of headphones but not on the schiit stack... However I find.
1. hd800 too lean for my tastes
2. Audeze lineup fantastic 
3. Alpha dog primes (from the Gungnir and Mjolnir), pretty warm and cozy sounding and rather forgiving as well, but I might as well wait for the either.
4. Wasn't impressed with the he-560, dull boring sound. Might consider he-500 and he-6 up for an audition but the he-1000 is totally out of my range
5. Oppo series are alright but I can live with the audezes weight and I'd take them anyday
6. Loved the th-900 but it's single ended and the Mjolnir is balanced only.

Based on my 6 comments and some digging in this thread that reveals the Mjolnir to be transparent, revealing and neutral, I'd admit I like some Colour in my sound, specifically slightly darker top ends, bassier bottom ends, and a rich creamy midrange. Any other headohones to recommend? I'm waiting for the ether and planning to hear the audeze sets again. Not sure which audeze to choose though.


----------



## zach915m

butler said:


> Technicolor? That's a new one.
> 
> It's a very transparent amp, very neutral. That's one of the reasons why I think folks feel they pair well with the audeze house sound- it isn't bringing the warm smoothness to the point of syrup.




When I had the Mjolnir I always liked a Slightly warm DAC, like a wolfson chipped audio gd or my starting point 1543 Dac. It seemed to find a nice middle ground for the mjolnir aggressive neutral nature, which is quite pleasing on its own. The few times I heard it with audezes it was a very nice experience, and it always sounded wonderful with the ZMF's.

Missing it!


----------



## Erukian

butler said:


> I would also like some clarity about this. Can anyone comment on the details regarding using the Mjolnir as a pre for powered or passive monitors via the output on the back of the unit?
> Doing this would allow me to get rid of my computer speaker set up entirely.


 
 SE output is fine on the Gungnir to a amp w/ volume control.
  
 BAL output on the mjolnir to an amp that has balanced inputs has resulted in a minor issue for me. Mjolnir is picky about what amp is on the other end of the BAL OUT. In my case, with a Emotiva XPA-2 it caused the muting relay to click on and off non stop for a few minutes when you power off the speaker amp, like when I wanted to switch from speakers to headphones. Other than that it works just fine. The options presented to me by Emotiva were to buy two of their monoblocks and schiit said try using a balanced switch. I ended up returning the emotiva and going back to using SE outputs on the Gungnir. Take this with a grain of salt, this might just be an Emotiva stereo amp issue and I can't speak for running powered studio style monitors.


----------



## jjacq

jayville36 said:


> So what does this mean?   I have the Mjolnir and Gugnir.  I have powered monitor speakers connected through the balanced pre-out jacks.   My headphones (Mr. Speaker Alpha Primes) are connected to the balanced XLR jack.   If the speaker don't mute...does this mean I have to disconnect the speaker whenever I want to listen to the headphones in order to prevent the speakers from playing at the same time?    How can this be solved?


 

 Did you ever get an answer for this? Also can you control the speakers' volume by the Mjolnir's volume knob?


----------



## johnjen

jjacq said:


> Did you ever get an answer for this? Also can you control the speakers' volume by the Mjolnir's volume knob?


 
 The Mojo Manual sez…
_*4 XLR Balanced Preamp Outputs. *_
_Mjolnir can be used as a high-quality balanced preamp._
_Outputs are muted for 20 seconds when the amp turns on, and whenever the amp is in protection mode. _




  
*Balanced Preamp Outputs* usually means the volume control knob is active and will effect the 'line outs'.
 Having never used them I can't say for sure, but I do remember reading this somewhere.
  
 An e-mail to tech support at Schiit would be an easy confirmation.
  
 JJ


----------



## jjacq

johnjen said:


> The Mojo Manual sez…
> _*4 XLR Balanced Preamp Outputs. *_
> _Mjolnir can be used as a high-quality balanced preamp._
> _Outputs are muted for 20 seconds when the amp turns on, and whenever the amp is in protection mode. _
> ...


 
 Thanks, thought people might want to know, I emailed and they said the volume knob can control active speakers. That'll help my system sooo much!


----------



## Barra

Bought the Mojo a few years back to pair with my LCD2.2. At first I was impressed with the power, punch, sound stage, and audiophile SQ. The increased treble response from the Mjolnir opened the LCD's sound stage from the traditionally congested Audeze sound. However, while I enjoyed the aggressiveness, it started to just sound bright which is not what I was after with the Audeze club sound. I was going to sell the Mojo to go to a tube amp until I was introduced to the concept of a NOS R2R Tube DAC at a local meet which I ended up investing in, buying a MHDT Havana Tube DAC.
  
 The pairing is a complete transformation with options to tune the sound by tube rolling. Options of course is the tube that can be rolled to optimize to your taste in tuning from bass slam to huge sound stage to mid forward to analytical to euphoric to anything in between. The LCD2.2 now sounds wonderful and I am quite happy with the setup. Anyone that is sharing this concern over brightness with the Mojo or that would like some tuning options should give a tube dac a try, you will not be sorry.
  
 Or you can just step up and upgrade to the ROK like JohnJen did which is a huge leap in SQ and functionality. His ROK really made my LCD2.2s and the new HE1000s sing at the last mini-meet.


----------



## Eee Pee

You said increased treble response but it measures flat…


----------



## Barra

eee pee said:


> You said increased treble response but it measures flat…


 
 This is just a personal finding/opinion and YMMV. However, I find that measurements don't always tell the whole story as it is a static snapshot of a single very specific and often undisclosed setup. My ears tell me that the Audeze signature sounds different on different setups and its tuning is very reactive to the power provided as well as the coloring of the amp. This is probably why Audeze suggests feeding it a watt of power at minimum.
  
 I am a big fan of the fat and colored Audeze house sound but find that it scales differently with different options. I find with Audeze planers, and specifically my LCD2.2 - that the signature is dark and somewhat congested at lower power while providing a very musical and fun sound signature. Then as it is scaled up in power, the sound stage opens up and the treble come out of hiding for improved detailing and layering. Finally the amps I have heard are either laid back (Bryston) or aggressive (Mojo) in nature providing options for you listening preferences not to mention different tunings.
  
 While I am not adverse to great treble response, the Mojo was presenting it in a digitally etched, aggressive way that was fatiguing for long term listening. The fatiguing nature makes the highs feel prominent and the signature feel bright. The bass is still there, but the brightness makes you look away as you have to turn down the volume to compensate. Even if the response was somehow proven to be perfectly flat, there is something that I was not liking about the treble that I was able to fix which is what I was reporting to those that might care.


----------



## theblueprint

Barra,

Thanks for your thoughts on the LCD2 and mjolnir pairing. I actually listened to this combo a couple weeks ago. I loved how it opened up with it, since I always thought that my LCD2 could have a tad more soundstage and a tad bit less darkness. That's why I am planning to upgrade my Asgard 2 to the Mjolnir when the upgraded one comes out in a year or so. Listening on the Asgard (after having played with the mjolnir), I can see how the jump from 1W to 5W would give me the sound that I am looking for.


----------



## Barra

theblueprint said:


> Barra,
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts on the LCD2 and mjolnir pairing. I actually listened to this combo a couple weeks. I loved how it opened up with it, since I always thought that my LCD2 could have a tad more soundstage and a tad bit less darkness. That's why I am planning to upgrade my Asgard 2 to the Mjolnir when the upgraded one comes out in a year or so. Listening on the Asgard (after having played with the mjolnir), I can see how the jump from 1W to 5W would give me the sound that I am looking for.


 
 Glad I could help. What makes the Mojo so much fun with the LCD2.2 is the tight and powerful dynamics that it introduces and the full sized sound stage along with enhanced detailing from the improved treble response. What is fun about pairing it with the tube dac is the ability to tune and perfect the signature exactly to my liking - analog, euphoric, large 3D sound stage, and highly detailed. I would have probably been happy with the Mojo the way it was, but I have been spoiled by all the great setups that the local headfiers have been sharing with me lately. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## theblueprint

barra said:


> Glad I could help. What makes the Mojo so much fun with the LCD2.2 is the tight and powerful dynamics that it introduces and the full sized sound stage along with enhanced detailing from the improved treble response. What is fun about pairing it with the tube dac is the ability to tune and perfect the signature exactly to my liking - analog, euphoric, large 3D sound stage, and highly detailed. I would have probably been happy with the Mojo the way it was, but I have been spoiled by all the great setups that the local headfiers have been sharing with me lately. Ignorance is bliss.




HAHA. Too true, ignorance IS bliss. 

I am actually going to get an R2R dac soon after having heard and falling in love with my friend's Theta DAC. The experience is hard to describe, and what they say about it being musical is spot on... it simply made everything mesh really well together while retaining the microdetails! What DAC did you have before the Havana? And how would you compare a tubed R2R against a regular R2R?


----------



## Barra

I was using a solid state wolfson based DAC before so the R2R is a big change for me. The local head-fi group has been buying up a bunch lately mostly from MHDT labs including the Paradisea and another non-tube R2R from their lineup. There may have been a Theta DAC as well, but I am not sure. This is how I got interested in purchasing the Havana. The Paradisea sounded so good at $300 used that after reading the reviews on its bigger brother, I felt that it was worth taking a leap of faith. I was rewarded as it has a much more audiophile sound than the Paradisea, but retained the fun. The solid state R2R sounded great as well, but as with all solid state, it sounded cleaner, but less euphoric, while retaining the smooth analog qualities.
  
 Having said this, it is a moving target in comparing qualities as my Havana sounds very different with different tubes, going wide with some, bassy with others, analytical with yet another. So the tube DAC is the same in terms of analog sounding as the solid state version, but with flexibility to alter the signature as desired.


----------



## MisterMoJo

@Barra Hi I would like to hear more of your impressions of the ragnarok and LCD 2 combo you heard and mentioned in this thread.  We might have similar tastes in sound from what little I have read.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Barra

mistermojo said:


> @Barra Hi I would like to hear more of your impressions of the ragnarok and LCD 2 combo you heard and mentioned in this thread.  We might have similar tastes in sound from what little I have read.  Thanks in advance.


 
 The ROK is a noticeable upgrade from the MOJO, that is for sure - and a better match for the LCD2.2.
  
 There are some rare amps that pair well with everything and the ROK is one of them. At our last mini-meet, we were running the HD700, HD800, LCD2.2, HE560, and the HE1000. They all sounded wonderful. However, the HE1000 was the star of the show giving us what seemed to be the best of the HD800 and LCD signature. My second favorite out of that group was my LCD2.2 by a reasonable margin followed by the HD800. The HD800 is a great HP, but its greatness is somewhat limited to classical/acoustic, or as a tool to judge equipment. So out of that group, the LCD2.2 and the HE1000 were winning the race by a good distance. The reason that I tell you this is because while HE1000 won, it was close enough that I have no desire to get the 3x more expensive HE1000 and I can be real happy. This is in part my preference for the LCD's fun and euphoric signature, and because the ROK runs it that well. The other reason I gave you the long story is because the ROK makes everything else sound great as well providing great versatility. With its gain switch, I can even run my CIEMs to new heights. The friend that owns the ROK is running his heavily modded HD800 through them and came from a MOJO, but most people would tell you that the MOJO is not as nice with this breadth of HPs and signatures and certainly not a good match for the HD800. I give the ROK and the LCD2.2 two thumbs up as a great value and both can be had for less than the HE1000.
  
 BTW, the Seattle Head-Fi meet is tomorrow, so I will be playing with the ROK/LCD2.2 combo again. I also am hosting the new Eddie Current Zana Deux tube amp which is another magic combo with the LCD2.2. The EC ZD is what I am listening to right now and I can tell you that I would take that over the ROK, but it is double the cost. It again makes all signatures/HPs sound incredible.
  
 Two more things about the ROK, the Ygg/Rok stack is a case of 1 plus 1 equals 3. If you can, I would match the two for an otherworldly sound. The last thing is that the ROK has an annoying volume clicking sound due to the volume pot. It is audible and reasonably loud even with no HP plugged in. Just wanted you to know in case you have not heard it in person.


----------



## MisterMoJo

Sweet!  Thanks for the impressions!!


----------



## Shembot

Has anyone noticed any differences using upgraded power cords with Mjolnir? No cable debates, just personal experiences.


----------



## johnjen

shembot said:


> Has anyone noticed any differences using upgraded power cords with Mjolnir? No cable debates, just personal experiences.


 
 yes
  
 JJ


----------



## Shembot

johnjen said:


> yes
> 
> JJ


 
  
 JJ, if you don't mind, which cables have you tried and what were the results?


----------



## johnjen

shembot said:


> JJ, if you don't mind, which cables have you tried and what were the results?


 
 Lets see...
  
 I have tried the stock POS cable, several intermediate $2-500 cables, shunyata (which I now own) and synergistic research upper end (not their totl stuff), a Silent Source ac cable and several versions of the bottlehead cable kit.
  
 After trying the bottlehead kit cables I made several varients using better materials and then 'treated' them by sending them to get cryo treated and then I cooked them on my industrial strength cable cooker.
  
 The 4th generation of these remain a 'standard' for me to use as an evaluational tool.
  
 It should also be noted that I am running my system on a dedicated 12AWG romex run straight to my electrical panel and I have both a Shunyata and a Synergistic duplex receptacle that my Shunyata power cables plug into.
  
 I have also written up an evaluation of the electrical capability of this system and compared it to several other power distribution setups.
  
 The results are note worthy.
  
 The overall improvements to the SQ are much improved bass, both in resolution and extension down into the subsonic region, better inner details, much greater toe tapping time (emotional involvement with the music), and a host of other improvements, which I have written up as well.
  
 JJ


----------



## Shembot

johnjen said:


> Lets see...
> 
> I have tried the stock POS cable, several intermediate $2-500 cables, shunyata (which I now own) and synergistic research upper end (not their totl stuff), a Silent Source ac cable and several versions of the bottlehead cable kit.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow, comprehensive! Would you mind sharing this write-up, either here or via PM?


----------



## johnjen

shembot said:


> Wow, comprehensive! Would you mind sharing this write-up, either here or via PM?


 
 My write ups (plural) were generated over many months and touch upon a wide variety of related topics including evaluational methods, descriptions of acoustical changes, new 'labels' and 'definitions' for these changes, and results of tests, mostly dealing with the electrical power delivery to my system, and a good deal more.
  
 These writeups are all all posted on the PS Audio site in a thread entittled "The elephant in the room"
  
 http://www.psaudio.com/forum/directstream-all-about-it/the-elephant-in-the-room…
  
 I have been a bit remiss in not posting the next 'chapter', but life has intruded into my research.
 And additionally I'm poised to implement another major change to my dedicated power feed to my system, which should yeild even more impressive results.
  
 JJ


----------



## hifimiami

Shunyata Venom 3...Awesome!


----------



## Alphaman0606

I've searched through this thread to find an answer to my question with no success.  I've seen it asked various times but never saw a real answer.  I'm hoping to get an answer!  I would like to get the Mjolnir but see that it's balanced output only.  I really don't want to convert all my headphones/ IEM's to balanced connections.  I see the benefit in having it for my main non-portable gear.  Has anyone routinely used the 1/4" to XLR adapter successfully with this amp for headphones that didn't have an XLR connection?


----------



## Shembot

alphaman0606 said:


> I've searched through this thread to find an answer to my question with no success.  I've seen it asked various times but never saw a real answer.  I'm hoping to get an answer!  I would like to get the Mjolnir but see that it's balanced output only.  I really don't want to convert all my headphones/ IEM's to balanced connections.  I see the benefit in having it for my main non-portable gear.  Has anyone routinely used the 1/4" to XLR adapter successfully with this amp for headphones that didn't have an XLR connection?


 
  
 You ​cannot use a 1/4" to XLR adapter with Mjolnir because you can't adapt a single-ended connection to a balanced one. If you tried, then it would be a Bad Day if not for the internal protection of the amp.
  
 From the Schiit website FAQ on Mjolnir:
  
*That's cool, I'll just use an adapter for my single-ended headphones, right?*
 One word: boom. Well, not actually, but you will trigger the internal protection.


----------



## Alphaman0606

shembot said:


> You ​cannot use a 1/4" to XLR adapter with Mjolnir because you can't adapt a single-ended connection to a balanced one. If you tried, then it would be a Bad Day if not for the internal protection of the amp.
> 
> From the Schiit website FAQ on Mjolnir:
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks!  Sounds like this isn't a good amp for trying out different headphones as most headphones don't come setup with balanced cables.  Sure, I'd invest in having a few of my "best" headphones set up as balanced but not every phone I own.  Hmmm...   Trying to figure out why this is balanced only?   I'm probably not the first to be puzzled by this.


----------



## Shembot

alphaman0606 said:


> Thanks!  Sounds like this isn't a good amp for trying out different headphones as most headphones don't come setup with balanced cables.  Sure, I'd invest in having a few of my "best" headphones set up as balanced but not every phone I own.  Hmmm...   Trying to figure out why this is balanced only?   I'm probably not the first to be puzzled by this.


 
 ​
 Again, from the Mjolnir FAQ on the Schiit website:
  
*​Why ​no single-ended outputs?*
 The circlotron-style topology is inherently balanced. You can't get a single-ended output from it easily. To do that, we'd have to have an entirely separate gain stage, or sum the outputs, or have some kinda wacked out output-stage-switching arrangement--all of which we tried, and decided they screwed up the basic performance of the amp too much. So, no single ended, sorry.
  
 I think the reason others are not puzzled by these questions (and perhaps why they haven't answered them) is that they are already answered on the Schiit website. If you want a Schiit amp that can do both balanced and single-ended and offers endgame-level performance, you should check out Ragnarok.


----------



## Eee Pee

It's explained on their website and many posts on here. Read their FAQ.
  
 http://schiit.com/products/mjolnir


----------



## Alphaman0606

Thanks for the replies.  I had been also looking at the Ragnarok.  I saw some disturbing posts about some problems with those so I was really trying to figure out which way to go.  I really didn't want to go into that price range right now especially if it cuts out on me.   We will see what I end up with.


----------



## Barra

alphaman0606 said:


> Thanks for the replies.  I had been also looking at the Ragnarok.  I saw some disturbing posts about some problems with those so I was really trying to figure out which way to go.  I really didn't want to go into that price range right now especially if it cuts out on me.   We will see what I end up with.


 
 Don't think anyone would be disappointed in the ROK, it is a clear step up from the Mojo which is already great.


----------



## Exacoustatowner

alphaman0606 said:


> Thanks for the replies.  I had been also looking at the Ragnarok.  I saw some disturbing posts about some problems with those so I was really trying to figure out which way to go.  I really didn't want to go into that price range right now especially if it cuts out on me.   We will see what I end up with.


 
 What disturbing posts did you see? Mine works perfectly. And a 5 year warranty if not….


----------



## Saraguie

Erased by poster


----------



## Barra

saraguie said:


> IMHO Mojo and ROK are way not good for IEMs.  I cannot imagine hooking my IEMs. On the Schiit site don't they say that too?


 
 I beg to differ if you are talking about good IEMs like my NT6pro CIEMs. I listen to them on my MOJO and love them. The ROK/YGG stack took them to new heights where they sounded better IMO than the HD800s in the same setup. A great amp really takes hold of the BAs and lifts their performance just like they do with HPs.


----------



## Saraguie

barra said:


> I beg to differ if you are talking about good IEMs like my NT6pro CIEMs. I listen to them on my MOJO and love them. The ROK/YGG stack took them to new heights where they sounded better IMO than the HD800s in the same setup. A great amp really takes hold of the BAs and lifts their performance just like they do with HPs.


 

 I never tried so I can't say but something to look forward to doing. I always thought so.


----------



## Exidrion

saraguie said:


> IMHO Mojo and ROK are way not good for IEMs.  I cannot imagine hooking my IEMs. On the Schiit site don't they say that too?




Actually the site says it can run anything from IEM's to loudspeakers. The whole point of the Rag is it's versatility.


----------



## Eee Pee

saraguie said:


> I never tried so I can't say but something to look forward to doing. I always thought so.




Then why did you say anything?


----------



## Saraguie

eee pee said:


> Then why did you say anything?


 

 Thought I was being helpful. But I erased my post since I have not tried the any IEMs with my Mojo.
  
 Nor have I ever seen nor heard the ROK. Eee Pee and olo1r......is there anything else you'd like me to say? You obviously have very strong feelings about this? Unless you do I won't comment about this any more.
  
 If all who quoted me would edit their post deleting my comments then there would be no record of my statement and people who think about using their IEMs with these 2 fine amps won't be influenced.


----------



## Eee Pee

It's actually in the rules. http://www.head-fi.org/a/posting-guidelines
  
 And it happens way too often.


----------



## olor1n

saraguie said:


> eee pee said:
> 
> 
> > Then why did you say anything?
> ...




And since your "helpful" comment also mentioned the ROK, which people have correctly pointed out does accommodate IEMs and does so without compromise.


----------



## Alphaman0606

alphaman0606 said:


> Thanks!  Sounds like this isn't a good amp for trying out different headphones as most headphones don't come setup with balanced cables.  Sure, I'd invest in having a few of my "best" headphones set up as balanced but not every phone I own.  Hmmm...   Trying to figure out why this is balanced only?   I'm probably not the first to be puzzled by this.


 
 Guess they read my post and quickly released the Mjolnir 2 just for me...lol!   I ended up getting the Lyr2 right after I posted and realized this wouldn't work for most of my setup.  I have been comparing to my WA7.  I didn't jump for the Raggy because I've never tried any of this Schiit!  I really like the Lyr2.  Really wish I'd known there was a Mjolnir 2 about to come out or I would've waited a week to buy it...  Such is life I guess!


----------



## Shembot

alphaman0606 said:


> Guess they read my post and quickly released the Mjolnir 2 just for me...lol!   I ended up getting the Lyr2 right after I posted and realized this wouldn't work for most of my setup.  I have been comparing to my WA7.  I didn't jump for the Raggy because I've never tried any of this Schiit!  I really like the Lyr2.  Really wish I'd known there was a Mjolnir 2 about to come out or I would've waited a week to buy it...  Such is life I guess!


 
  
 If you're still within the return period, you can exchange up the line without incurring a restocking fee, so it might not be too late! I would email Schiit if you'd really like to move up to Mjolnir 2. I'm sure they'll work with you.


----------



## Raika

how is the sound Schiit Mjolnir with hugo ? any one have them both


----------



## Chris1967

I have a friend that has hd800 and Audeze LCD3 with Hugo, he came to my house to check out the Mjolnir.
  
 He ended up getting one...
  
 In the brief time i listened it gave much more authority and bass control especially on the LCD3's.
  

  
  
 I borrowed this picture of his setup from another forum.


----------



## Raika

chris1967 said:


> I have a friend that has hd800 and Audeze LCD3 with Hugo, he came to my house to check out the Mjolnir.
> 
> He ended up getting one...
> 
> ...


 
 maybe he will use it as an amp and hugo as a dac that's good idea ? any impression many said schiit sound bright  sometimes ?


----------



## Chris1967

Yes at home he uses the Hugo as dac and the Mjolnir as amplifier.
  
 I am unsure about the brightness... peoples perception and individual taste differs, so does music preference and recording quality.
  
 To put it otherwise some people dont mind the extra sharpness in the treble some actually like it, some dont even hear it...
  
 You have to listen to the combination first to make up your mind.
  
 I dont find anything wrong with the Mojo/Hugo combination, although personally i use now a moded Soekris Dam R2R dac with my Mojo.


----------



## ginetto61

Hi and sorry if this has been already asked.  I searched the forum and did not find an answer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Can the Schiit Mjolnir drive an unbalanced HP (with an adapter maybe) without issues ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 and moreover ... is the hum really annoying ?
 is there a way to tame it ?
 Presently I am listening with a little but very nice Magni 2.
 Thanks a lot indeed
 gino


----------



## Chris1967

ginetto61 said:


> Hi and sorry if this has been already asked.  I searched the forum and did not find an answer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 No it can't, and the answer is already in this discussion (it will cause the amp to go in safe mode and switch off).
  
 What hum are you referring to? there is no hum.


----------



## ginetto61

chris1967 said:


> No it can't, and the answer is already in this discussion (it will cause the amp to go in safe mode and switch off).


 
  
 Hi and thanks a lot indeed.
  
 Quote:


> What hum are you referring to? there is no hum.


 
 I do not have the amp actually. I saw one on sale here where i live.
 I found a review mentioning some hum. 
 It is a real pity that it cannot work with unbalanced HPs.  I like also the preamp option a lot.
 Thanks again,  gino


----------



## Chris1967

Hi Gino, it is easy to change your headphone cables to balanced if that is the problem, and you can use an xlr to stereo pin for your other single ended equipment.
  
 The hum is mains oriented and some people had problematic mains as far as i can remember.
  
 Mine doesn't hum at all and it is dead silent through the headphones
  
 If you are interested in buying look at the sale price on schiit site they have some in stock at a very good price.
  
 Cheers Gino


----------



## ginetto61

chris1967 said:


> Hi Gino, it is easy *to change your headphone cables to balanced* if that is the problem,


 
  
 Hi Chris !  yes *this is indeed the only real issue. *  it is not very clear to me how to do this. 
 I am very worried about soldering new wires to the drivers terminals ... i could easily damage them with the heat from the solder iron ...
 i understand it is a very delicate operation.  I love my akg k501 a lot indeed even if they are old.
 I understand no adapter exists from HP balanced out to unbalanced out.  What a pity ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


> and you can use an xlr to stereo pin for your other single ended equipment.


 
 this is not a problem ... i have only one source mainly. For now the source out is through unbalanced RCAs
 But in perspective it will be balanced (out from a higher quality dacs ... i have three to try).
*The problem is only the HP out really. *
  


> The hum is mains oriented and some people had problematic mains as far as i can remember. Mine doesn't hum at all and it is dead silent through the headphones
> If you are interested in buying look at the sale price on schiit site they have some in stock at a very good price.
> Cheers Gino


 
 thanks for the advice and the hint.  Problem is that i live in europe ... so shipping costs and customs can even double the price.
 But i have found a unit here where i live in very good conditions
 I see that it can work also has a line preamp ... great indeed !
 I have now the Magni 2 and i am impressed.  I like the sound very much indeed with the k501.
 Could you explain me a little more how to change the HP cable ? is there a tutorial somewhere describing this modification maybe ?
 Thanks a lot again,  gino


----------



## Chris1967

Gino, the k501 is a hassle to make balanced, you need to go dual entry also.
  
 In my opinion not worth it, and also you don't need mjolnir type of amplification for them, so maybe best to stay with Magni 2, or upgrade to an Asgard 2, no need for mjolnir if you don't plan to get some power hungry phones in the future.


----------



## ginetto61

chris1967 said:


> Gino, the k501 is a hassle to make balanced, you need to go dual entry also.
> In my opinion not worth it, and also you don't need mjolnir type of amplification for them,
> *so maybe best to stay with Magni 2, or upgrade to an Asgard 2, *
> no need for mjolnir if you don't plan to get some power hungry phones in the future.


 
  
 Hi Chris ! thanks a lot again.
 I saw the picture of the inside of the Mjolnir and it is just wonderful ... i love it !
 But i also love my k501 for their sound so natural that hooks me up.
 So i will follow your advice and i will ask in the Asgard 2 thread if there is a sensible difference with the Magni 2.
 I am quite impressed by the Magni 2 ... but i am looking for something that could be definitive but still not very expensive.
 Thanks a lot again,  gino


----------



## Eee Pee

chris1967 said:


> Gino, the k501 is a hassle to make balanced, you need to go dual entry also.


 
  
 No you don't.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/483861/guide-balanced-akg-k702-with-detachable-4-pin-mini-xlr-cable
  





​


----------



## Chris1967

eee pee said:


> No you don't.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/483861/guide-balanced-akg-k702-with-detachable-4-pin-mini-xlr-cable
> 
> ...


 
 Ok!!!


----------



## ginetto61

Hi Guys !
  
 i think i have found a schematic ...
  
http://i.imgur.com/yCT9l.gif
  
 Maybe i am wrong but it looks like any HP can be driven by a balanced amp.
 I do not really understand which can be the advantages by the way.
 Thanks a lot,  gino


----------



## Chris1967

I am not 100% sure but mjolnir doesn't have common ground on the two channels, like the schematic you posted,,, that's the reason it cannot be used with adapter of i'm not mistaken.


----------



## ginetto61

chris1967 said:


> I am not 100% sure but mjolnir doesn't have common ground on the two channels, like the schematic you posted,,, that's the reason it cannot be used with adapter of i'm not mistaken.


 
  
 Thanks again Chris !
 i stop here all my ramblings.  I do not have the needed skills to understand these schematics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Still i wonder if the balanced HPs/amps are really superior to the usual unbalanced ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Kind regards,  gino


----------



## punit

ginetto61 said:


> Still i wonder if the balanced HPs/amps are really superior to the usual unbalanced ones.


 
 Depends on the amps being compared , cannot generalize. It the same as asking is an American superior to a British


----------



## ginetto61

punit said:


> Depends on the amps being compared , cannot generalize. It the same as asking is an American superior to a British


 
 Hi and thanks for the advice.
 I am trying to understand something.  I have found the right link i guess
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/539458/why-balanced-headphone-amps
  
 I will read carefully
 Thanks again, gino
  
 P.S.  i have read something ... i think i will abandon the idea and stick with unbalanced operations.
 I guess that very good performance can be obtained the same.


----------



## Chris1967

ginetto61 said:


> Hi and thanks for the advice.
> I am trying to understand something.  I have found the right link i guess
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/539458/why-balanced-headphone-amps
> ...


 
 Yes good performance can be obtained from a single ended amplifier design, but the mjolnir is the best amp in its price range (personal opinion based on my own limited experience), and the last units available are definitely more than worth their money


----------



## ginetto61

chris1967 said:


> Yes good performance can be obtained from a single ended amplifier design, but the mjolnir is the best amp in its price range (personal opinion based on my own limited experience), and the last units available are definitely more than worth their money


 
  
 Hi and thanks a lot again.
 This amp is very interesting to me because it has also balanced line inputs and can work as a line preamp.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 But it would push me to buy a balanced HP, that are really expensive i guess  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Instead 200 USD can buy quite good unbalanced HPs. And to be honest i am already satisfied with my k701 and k501  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I do not even know whoch is the entry price for good balanced HPs.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Regards, gino


----------



## sheldaze

ginetto61 said:


> Hi and thanks a lot again.
> This amp is very interesting to me because it has also balanced line inputs and can work as a line preamp.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Balanced headphones aren't terribly expensive. Basically if you have the connectors on the headphones into each cup, you're likely capable of balanced with just the right cable. I know the HD650 is balanced and can be bought for $300 used. The HD600 is less expensive and balanced. The HiFiMan HE400S is $300 new and also balanced with the right cable. Even your AKG K701 can be modified to be balanced.


----------



## ginetto61

sheldaze said:


> Balanced headphones aren't terribly expensive. Basically if you have the connectors on the headphones into each cup, you're likely capable of balanced with just the right cable.
> I know the HD650 is balanced and can be bought for $300 used. The HD600 is less expensive and balanced.
> The HiFiMan HE400S is $300 new and also balanced with the right cable.


 
 Hi and thanks a lot for the kind and valuable advice
 If i understand well it is important that there are connectors separated for each earspeaker ? 
 However i do not understand how the ground from the amp is connected at the headphone end. 
  


> Even your AKG K701 can be modified to be balanced.


 
 I am sure that if i try to mod an headphone i would damage it with the heat from the soldering iron ... this is what stopped me in another project (re-wiring of an HP)
 Thanks again,  gino


----------



## sheldaze

Definitely do not try the AKG modification on your own! Yikes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I agree with you on the complexity of it. I've read that the stock cable on the HD600 can be changed to balanced with a simple solder and cheap balanced connector (less than $10). Yet I would not try the changes myself. There's a guy who organizes our local headphone meets, and says he'll solder it together for he cost of a Potbelly sandwich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I bought my balanced cables for $99 before I knew anyone on Head-Fi...


----------



## ginetto61

sheldaze said:


> Definitely do not try the AKG modification on your own! Yikes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi and thanks again for the valuable advice.
 I think i will stay unbalanced in the end.   And may be i will try some better amp.  
 I like my Schiit Magni 2 a lot indeed but you know ... but is it not too small and cheap to be very good ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 we say that the appetite comes eating  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I wonder how much better for instance an Asgard would be compared to the Magni ... but this is treated in other threads that i am already studying
 Regards,  gino


----------



## Chris1967

Hi Gino,
  
 everything is a chain, and all links in the chain are valuable, but the weakest dictates the final effect.
  
 We are talking about amplifiers, but you haven't mentioned your front end.
  
 I use a Soekris DAM R2R Dac (among others), up to the latest spec (as described in the diyaudio forums), this is a good dac and it brings out the finest detail of  the recordings. I also use Sennheiser HD800 (also among others).
  
 If you don't have a high quality source and headphones you will not necessarily benefit from a high power amplifier or balanced configurations.
  
 There are many ways to build a nice headphone system and this has been discussed millions of times.
  
 For me i believe in having a balance in the entire chain.
  
 Your headphones are nice but not top end. I don't know your source. Maybe as i said before you needn't upgrade anything unless you want to maintain this balance i am talking about, (meaning upgrading your entire chain). 
  
 Many people have spent a lot of money in the wrong direction, although the solution was simple and cheap(er).
  
 If you are happy my friend keep your system as is, if not, tell us what you don't like and we might steer you in the right direction.


----------



## ginetto61

Hi Chris !
 thanks a lot again for the very kind and helpful advice.
 you are right about the source of course but the idea is to get a playback system (amp+HPs) that is not the weak element in the chain, able to exalt even a low quality source (to extract the best from it).
 Anyway i think that in the end i just need _*a little more warm in the sound and little more transparency in the midrange.*_
 Maybe an hybrid amp could be the solution but i also like very silent amps (usually amps with tubes have more noise).
 I think that i will look for a pair of hd600 anyway ... balanced operations or not ... and i think this could be the final HPs for my needs.
 Thanks a lot again,  gino


----------



## B-Dawk20

Any word on how this compares to the Mjolnir 2? Right now Schiit is selling the original for $500 which could be a steal if the two aren't far apart in quality. Just got a Gumby and looking to possibly take advantage of the balanced out IF it's worth getting a cheap balanced amp (and buying new cables )


----------



## Magick Man

Rocking a black Mjolnir @work, attached to my HE-6s. Yes, the decal is removable.


----------



## elwappo99

b-dawk20 said:


> Any word on how this compares to the Mjolnir 2? Right now Schiit is selling the original for $500 which could be a steal if the two aren't far apart in quality. Just got a Gumby and looking to possibly take advantage of the balanced out IF it's worth getting a cheap balanced amp (and buying new cables )


 
  
  
 If you haven't made a decision yet, keep your eye out for used ones too. Plenty of people are selling theirs second hand for less than $500.
  
 The Mjo2 is a little softer in the treble and not as harsh sounding, slightly smoother. There are some comparisons floating around. It's been awhile since I compared them side by side.


----------



## Magick Man

I have both, the S1 is now at work (part of my all-black Schiit stack, which has been a PITA to find, let me tell ya) and the S2 here at home, and the 1st Mjolnir sounds nearly identical to the 2nd w/ LISST "tubes", if perhaps just a touch less edgy. With stock tubes the Mj2 is noticeably warmer and more mid-forward. For $400, what I paid for my black S1, they're a screaming, insane deal.


----------



## lludson

Ok. Just got my Ether C dialed into my brand new MJ2 and GMB2.  I like it so far. This is my first high end trip.
  
 I got the Ethers a few weeks ago, and I have only had 50-75 hours of break-in on them. They were just plugged into my PC, and I didn't want to push them in case of clipping, which I heard a couple times watching a movie with heavy bass scenes, and then in a couple pieces of music. So I kept them dialed down. I regard this as my real burn-in start. I don't know if that's the right way to think about it. But I have well over 100 hours to hit Mr. Speakers' recommended 200 anyway.
  
 Is there any break-in to the MJ2? Or is it just a case of it warming up? I don't have the tubes in yet. I just want to get used to it straight for a while.


----------



## hiphop137

<deleted>


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Looking to buy a 1st gen Mjolnir;

http://www.head-fi.org/t/817260/wtb-schiit-mjolnir-1-230v-aus


----------



## ToddRaymond

ardilla said:


> But I'm looking foreward to the Schiit [size=small]Sleipner ([/size][size=small]Sleipner is Odins eight legged horse), and especially Frøya/Freya, which indeed must be a tube amp...[/size]


 
 Good call.  EDIT:  I see now that it reads "tube amp" and not "tube preamp".  Close enough.


----------



## Drrizzt

Any idea of the cause of a channel imbalance with the Mjo ? I have to push the knob to 3/4 of its course before the two channels matches


----------



## frederickwild

I have the Gumby-Mjolnir 2 combo with the Focal Utopia. One word: unbelievable. I'm seriously in love with the combo. I should say thank you to everyone on this thread for their help choosing this amp when I got it a year and a half ago. My question is how do you know when the tubes are bowing out? Thanks


----------



## Eee Pee

frederickwild said:


> My question is how do you know when the tubes are bowing out? Thanks


 
  
 They're like a light bulb. Work or don't.


----------



## macdonjh

Anyone know the pin-out of the 4-pin headphone  output of the Mjolnir 1?  I've been told that standard is , but I've also been told that manufacturers don't always follow standard.  Is this correct?
Pin 1: L+
Pin 2: L-
Pin 3: R+
Pin 4: R-


----------



## johnjen

macdonjh said:


> Anyone know the pin-out of the 4-pin headphone  output of the Mjolnir 1?  I've been told that standard is , but I've also been told that manufacturers don't always follow standard.  Is this correct?
> Pin 1: L+
> Pin 2: L-
> Pin 3: R+
> Pin 4: R-


Yep.

JJ


----------



## macdonjh

johnjen said:


> Yep.
> 
> JJ



Thanks.  I got the connector changed out on some new-to-me headphones.  The difference between single-ended and balanced for these head phones is huge.  Much better balanced.


----------



## johnjen

I agree with balanced being 'better' as well, although there are some who think it makes little difference, while others hear no difference either way.
And as a general rule once we go balanced, it seems few return to an all SE setup.

JJ


----------



## macdonjh

johnjen said:


> I agree with balanced being 'better' as well, although there are some who think it makes little difference, while others hear no difference either way.
> And as a general rule once we go balanced, it seems few return to an all SE setup.
> 
> JJ



I have to admit I've been ambivalent about balanced up until now.  I purchased the Mjolnir because I'd heard that planars in general and HifiMAN in particular are hard to drive not because of the balanced circuit.  However, the difference in sound when driving the Atticus single-ended vs. balanced was obvious and for me better.


----------



## inmytaxi

Revision B? Someone?

Which of my headphones (see sig) can be connected to the Mjolnir with an XLR adapter? None of them besides the LCD XC have more than two apparent wires going to the driver (did I just answer my own question?). There are third party 6xx and NightOwl adapters but there is only two connections going to the drivers, so isn't this simply shorting two wires from the Mjolnir (and the instructions say not to do this).


----------



## johnjen

Most stock headphone cables use 4 wires (2 for left and 2 for right).
And depending upon what you mean by an "XLR adapter" it may or may not work.
As an example, plugging a stock cable with a TRS (standard 1/4" or smaller) SE connector, into an xlr adapter and then plug that into a Mjolnir will cause the protection circuits to trip.
This is because the TRS connector turns the 4 wires into 3 (common ground) which will trip the protection circuits.

IOW all 4 wires need to have separate connections to the balanced output from the amp.
This in turn means the stock TRS connector needs to be replaced with an XLR 4-pin connector ((or 2) 3-pin XLR connectors) and THEN converted to the TRS (SE connector) when you want to use them with a SE amp instead of the Mjolnir.

So in essence, the 4 wire to 3 wire conversion (at the stock TRS connector) can not be in the middle between the HP drivers, and the 4-pin XLR connector at the end of the cable.

There are threads that go into this in much more detail.

JJ


----------



## roskodan

Anyone using Mjolnir v1 with MrSpeakers headphones, especially interested in performance with the Aeons? Saw it's rated 8W at 32 Ohms, but no 16 Ohm specs.


----------



## roskodan

2020 O.G. Mjolnir in da house... this is my first piece of Schiit... sounds like this is The Schiit. 🙃 Why are people selling these?!?!  Shake those Aeon drivers baby!


----------



## howzz1854 (Jun 9, 2020)

excuse me for not reading the entire 236 pages of this thread. But i used the search function and couldn't seem to find what i am looking for.

i think i might be in the market for a Mjolnir 2. i say "might" because long story short. after 5 years, my HD800s cable has started falling apart. the rubber above the splitter end started falling off. apparently this is an old Sennheiser problem that they never wanted to fix. (don't get me started). when i found out that the cable replacement is $218 before tax, i nearly fell off the chair. that got me thinking. the headphone came with an XLR balance cable which i never used. my setup consist of Schiit Bifrost (non uber non multibit) to Bottlehead Crack (non speedball). i thought that with the ridiculous amount of money that Sennheiser would love to bend you over with. this money could very well just go to an upgraded amp with balanced output, that way i can just ditch the single ended cable and use the balanced instead.

now. i can't seem to find anyone who have both experienced the Crack and the Mjolnir 2 to compare. it'll be great if that somebody also has the HD800s but i am not holding my breath.

thing is i like the warm and spacious feeling of Crack, and i just don't want and hope that Mjolnir isn't short on soundstage and hope it's not too cold and bright.

can someone shed some light on this? thanks so much in advance.


----------



## roskodan

This is the Mjolnir 1 thread. Mjolnir 2 tube hybrid thread is here https://www.head-fi.org/threads/778250/

There are many third party cable manufacturers that make cheaper and good replacement cables, plus if you post a wanted classified, I'm sure someone will be happy to sell you the stock cable for under $100. I got it from a member for $80 shipped years ago.


----------



## howzz1854

roskodan said:


> This is the Mjolnir 1 thread. Mjolnir 2 tube hybrid thread is here https://www.head-fi.org/threads/778250/
> 
> There are many third party cable manufacturers that make cheaper and good replacement cables, plus if you post a wanted classified, I'm sure someone will be happy to sell you the stock cable for under $100. I got it from a member for $80 shipped years ago.



awesome. i'll move my question and thanks for the advice.


----------

